#ubuntu+1 2007-07-30
<opopanax> hey
<opopanax> acrobat doesn't seem to work.
<kenro> Anyone know how to calibrate a gamepad?
<OSUKid7> hi, I'm running Ubuntu gutsy on my Thinkpad T61... I have an Intel iwl4965 wifi, and have installed the driver. Wireless works great on several different wireless networks, but after anywhere from 10-60 minutes, connections are dropped, and pings to my default gateway result in "Destination Host Unreachable" - any idea how to resolve this?
<RAOF> OSUKid7: Hey cool.
<OSUKid7> lol
<RAOF> That's pretty much exactly the same thing that I see with th iwl3945 drivers
<OSUKid7> ah, good to know
<RAOF> (You used the Ubuntu drivers, right?)
<OSUKid7> well, I had to install the drivers from intellinuxwireless.org a few weeks ago, since afaik, there weren't any available in ubuntu gutsy at the time...
<OSUKid7> but today I reinstalled the linux-ubuntu-modules package, and have the same problem
<RAOF> Yeah, fair enough.  Well, experimental drivers :)
<OSUKid7> not entirely sure which I'm using right now... I did a rmmod iwl4965; modprobe iwl4965 ater reinstalling that package
<RAOF> Oooh, you're probably a candidiate for some experimental nvidia drivers too, aren't you? :)
<OSUKid7> hah yeahhh... notice I'm also in #nvidia ;)
<OSUKid7> I have the nvidia driver working now, but I have to reinstall it every reboot :\
<RAOF> OSUKid7: If you do a "modprobe -vvv iwl4945", you'll get enough info to work out.
<OSUKid7> hmm
<OSUKid7> RAOF: I did sudo modprobe -vvv iwl4965 and don't get any output
<RAOF> OSUKid7: Well, watch this space: https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<OSUKid7> alright
<RAOF> OSUKid7: Yeah, you'll need to modprobe -r iwl4945 first.
<OSUKid7> ah, guess I'll go back to a wired connection before doing that... lol
<RAOF> I'll be putting up some nouveau driver packages into that PPA.  Then you can test two experimental drivers at once!
<OSUKid7> heh
<OSUKid7> yeah and here I thought I'd have a pretty easy ubuntu install on a Thinkpad with Intel wifi and nvidia graphics :\
<RAOF> OSUKid7: New hardware *always* sucks
<OSUKid7> yeah
<OSUKid7> gutsy at least let me get wifi working... couldn't even install it correctly on feisty
<OSUKid7> yeah... in case you or anyone is interested in my nvidia problem...
<OSUKid7> <OSUKid7> hi, I'm running Ubuntu gutsy/7.10 on my Thinkpad T61 with an nvidia quadro 140M. I've installed the nvidia driver with "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run" and it works great... except I have to reinstall it ever reboot. When X tries to start on boot, I get a "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!" error. I re-run the installer, and X starts fine with the nvidia driver again. xorg.conf doesn't change at all. any ideas?
<OSUKid7> and I was told: <rafaMEX> OSUKid7 to fix it, uninstall nvidia drivers, and use ubuntu packages with nvidia drivers, but for the full procedure please visit the website and/or #ubuntu
<RAOF> Yeah, he's wrong.  At least until the "Please upgrade to 100 series drivers" bug is fixed.
<OSUKid7> ah ok. guess I'll just keep reinstalling every boot :\
<RAOF> You should actually only need to modprobe the nvidia kernel module, actually.
<OSUKid7> alright, I'll try that next time
<RAOF> You might actually have to insmod it manually, since when I was playing around with those drivers modprobe didn't know about the right directory.
<RAOF> Morning Amaranth!
<Amaranth> hey
<Amaranth> i'm using my ppa to make compiz packages for feisty
<RAOF> I'm using my PPA to make nouveau packages for Gutsy :)
<RAOF> Amaranth: I thought the PPAs built only for the current dev release?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> all currently supported distros, afaik
<Amaranth> well, my first try failed the same way it does in real feisty (had to test)
<OSUKid7> RAOF: $ sudo modprobe -vvv iwl4965 / insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-8-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko / insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-8-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko / insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-8-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwl4965.ko
<Amaranth> that reminds me
<OSUKid7> so I'm using the ubuntu drivers?
<Amaranth> RAOF: do you have iwl3945 working?
<OSUKid7> heh
<RAOF> Amaranth: Yes.  Where "working" is "connects to WPA2, then drops out after 10-60 minutes"
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> when i modprobe it i get a wlan0_rename device and it won't associate
<RAOF> OSUKid7: It looks like you're using the non-ubuntu drivers, actually.
<Amaranth> but ipw3945 + networkmanager won't even do WPA2 so... :)
<RAOF> Amaranth: Really?  Mine works
<Amaranth> also, the 2.6.22-9-rt kernel is stuck in C0
<Amaranth> which i hope isn't by design because it'd be really nice to use otherwise
<OSUKid7> RAOF: hmm ok, how can you tell? and should I/how would I change to the ubuntu drivers?
<RAOF> OSUKid7: Because the correct path contains "ubuntu/" in it.
<OSUKid7> RAOF, Amaranth: yeah, my networkmanager with iwl4965 doesn't list WPA2 either... just WPA
<Amaranth> that's different
<tiagoboldt> any major problem from some last updates? or is my disk starting to fail? :|
<Amaranth> mine with ipw3945 shows WPA2 but only works with WEP
<Amaranth> if i use wpa_supplicant manually it works :)
<Amaranth> RAOF: you should try the new realtime kernel, see if you get the same problem
<RAOF> Amaranth: I will, once I see it :)
<Amaranth> it's in
<Amaranth> just no linux-meta update yet
<RAOF> Aaah.
<Amaranth> so it's linux-image-2.6.22-9-rt
<RAOF> No l-r-m-rt?
<Amaranth> nope
<Amaranth> no l-u-m-rt either
<Amaranth> the source packages are in
<Amaranth> hell, the binaries might be by now too
<Amaranth> ah l-u-m is built, l-r-m failed on the -rt stuff
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> i think in the ati driver
<RAOF> Amaranth: What's the advantage of the -rt kernel?
<Amaranth> RAOF: you trade overall performance for 'snapiness'
<Amaranth> it basically makes every part of the kernel preemptable
<RAOF> Aaah.  Cool.
<Amaranth> imagine your music not skipping even with 1000 load
<RAOF> At the cost of locking overhead.
<Amaranth> oh, and the system is still completely usable
<Amaranth> right
<RAOF> That seems a very fair trade to me.
<RAOF> -rt ftw!
<Amaranth> well, unless it's stuck in C0
<Amaranth> that makes it about worthless
<RAOF> True
<Amaranth> and makes my cpu run 15C warmer
<RAOF> :)
<OSUKid7> RAOF: fyi, modprobe -r nvidia; modprobe nvidia let me startx after reboot
<RAOF> Heh.  I'm accidentally using the iwl drivers :)
<leperkhanz> Since I'm running gutsy tribe 3, I always report bugs with the report button that pops up, but how useful is that really, and is there something I can do in that process to be more helpful?
<leperkhanz> launchpad is telling me Not allowed here.
<Stormx2> I've looked at the launchpad blueprints; but is there any big new features being championed for gutsy?
<sq89> Stormx2: compiz by default, better laptop support...
<RAOF_> Amaranth: Yup, -rt locks my cpu in C0 too.
<Amaranth> RAOF_: dang
<Amaranth> wonder if that's be design
<Amaranth> i mean, i can see the point but eh
<RAOF_> What would the point be?
<RAOF_> I suppose that there's a delay involved in the Cx -> C0 state, and RT doesn't really want that delay?
<snadge> if you want real time.. then surely thats the most important thing
<Amaranth> right
<snadge> power states etc are secondary
<Amaranth> because the lower your C state the longer it takes to get back to C0
<snadge> lemme get this straight.. gutsy comes with an rt kerneL? :)
<Amaranth> yes
<Amaranth> and eww, when i google for 'realtime acpi C state' i get mostly patents
<snadge> very cool.. now all ubuntu needs is software that doesnt suck
<snadge> im joking btw.. im not trolling.. i love ubuntu, use it exclusively
<calc> snadge: :P
<snadge> i just get frustrated when my wanker friends continue to use windows because "linux sucks" "it doesnt do anything i want to do" "*insert wanker reason #236 for running windows*" etc
<calc> there are a few things i use windows for but not much anymore
<calc> my wife uses it for photoshop, otherwise i would have had her converted already
<snadge> i know its dangerous territory and murky waters.. but i'd really like to see something like kvm, able to run windows and ubuntu simulataneously
<snadge> including 3d games
<snadge> then i could get ALL of my friends to switch instantly
<calc> snadge: that should be doable in the near future with vmware
<calc> snadge: its already partially doable depending on the game with transgaming cedega
<snadge> kvm is free software though, granted it needs hardware support.. but thats the idea for it to run transparently/smoothly
<RAOF_> calc: Or even just wine.
<snadge> whilst wine has come an incredibly long way towards running games
<snadge> only someone with an overractive imagination would claim that its as good as running the games in windows
<RAOF_> Oh, indeed.
<calc> RAOF_: i thought wine didn't emulate copy protection?
<RAOF_> But it runs Civ4 and WoW.
<RAOF_> calc: True, but who doesn't just patch that out?
<calc> heh well... ;)
<jmg> hello all
<jmg> is openvpn fscked?
<snadge> yeah.. when i start going down this path.. i get the response "great.. so if i stuff around for ages.. i can run SOME windows games.. great"
<jmg> snadge: plant
<calc> windows games aren't all that great anyway
* calc stopped running games on pc except for civ4 years ago
<calc> i only played civ4 since i got it free with my video card
<snadge> oh as for the photoshop comment.. i believe wine can run that?
<calc> snadge: aiui only old versions of photoshop
<calc> snadge: and buggy at that
<jmg> is the tap device module missing from gutsy?
<jmg> i cant connect to an openvpn tunnel
<snadge> or crossover office, i know it specifically has support for photoshop CS
<calc> snadge: i haven't tested it myself but i read through the wine support list
<jmg> not sure why
<calc> snadge: hmm i'll have to take a look at that
<snadge> but its a proprietry fork of wine
<jmg> just hangs at connect
<calc> if i could get photoshop working with her filters i'm pretty sure i could get her to convert
<calc> she already doesn't want to ever go to vista so that would be a good transition point
<snadge> its worth paying for crossover office even if it worked
<snadge> if it were me.. i'd pirate it.. try it.. if i was happy with it.. then i'd pay for it
<calc> yea
<snadge> or just continue using pirated version :/ still better than running windows (which is probably pirated version anyway.. hopefully) ;)
<calc> heh
<jmg> hoist the jolly roger
<calc> i have a legal copy of vista that came preinstalled on my laptop :(
<snadge> none of my friends who are windows users.. have paid for it
<calc> but vista is yuck
<snadge> they all have beige box pcs built from parts with no operating system
<snadge> hehe
<calc> heh
<snadge> and i've known people who have bought laptops with vista preinstalled
<calc> i build my own desktops, not sure if i will in the future, i only do it for overclocking purposes
<snadge> who have installed a pirated copy of xp over the top
<snadge> heh
<jmg> can anyone verify that openvpn is working in gutsy?
<calc> yea i'll probably downgrade to xp for my window partition since vista is just horridly slow and unresponsive
<calc> on a 1GB core 2 duo laptop... its a pos
<snadge> and they feel justified in doing so.. because they've already paid the overinflated price for vista.. even though technically, its illegal to do that
<calc> i've read somewhere that you can legally downgrade from vista to xp under some terms, not sure if its only for businesses though
<snadge> hehe no.. its worse than that
<snadge> you have to pay a fee to transfer the license from vista to xp
<snadge> and then you're no longer licensed to use vista
<snadge> oh and no refund
<calc> fun stuff
<calc> i'm not sure if i will even be able to find drivers for xp for my hardware
<Amaranth> calc: my laptop doesn't pass the performance tests to run vista with all the bling
<Amaranth> it's got a GeForce Go 7400
<Amaranth> of course that might be because nvidia's drivers at the time sucked (but they still do so...)
<Toma-> wow
<Toma-> i guess it does start now
<keram> anyone know how to get sound working on a thinkpad x61?
<rockets> keram: yeah you have to install the latest alsa driver
<rockets> keram: as in, compile and install it.
<keram> ah
<keram> okay
<keram> so no package for it?
<rockets> Well gutsy might have it, but I don't know for sure.
<rockets> If your sound doesn't work then I'll assume it doesn't.
<keram> AlsaMixer v1.0.14
<keram> thats the one i have installed
<rockets> well go check the alsa site
<keram> ah yeah, i see 1.0.9 on the site
<keram> :] 
<rockets> heh
<snadge> website not up to date? :P
<keram> hmm, i guess 9 would be lower than 14
<keram> interesting
<keram> oh i found 14rc4 on the website
<keram> maybe that is more up to date than the 14 i have
<snadge> generally not
<snadge> rc means release candidate
<snadge> so thats release candidate 4 of that version.. rather than the actual released version
<RAOF_> keram: You're looking http://www.alsa-project.org/ , right?  Where it says 1.0.14a ?
<snadge> and a means alpha? :P
<RAOF_> keram: Anyway, what you actually want is the bugtracker.  See if anyone else with your card/laptop has problems, and what's being done to fix them.
<RAOF_> snadge: 'a' means "First revision" :)
<T-Connect> Do I need to send flash player fail to install report here?
<RAOF_> No, to launchpad.
<RAOF_> But check whether or not it's been reported first :)
<T-Connect> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz -> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<astro76> T-Connect, there's an updated package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/i386/flashplugin-nonfree/9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.0
<T-Connect> Oh ok.
<astro76> I believe the problem is adobe updated the tar.gz
<T-Connect> I got the auto download and install from a flash game website.
<keram> how do i figure out what sound  card i have?
<RAOF_> Welcome to the world of "every laptop is subtly but importantly different" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<phish> I keep getting Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libubuntulooks.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 with 32 bit apps, even though I have ia32-libs installed... any clue why?
<phish> I know it should be using /usr/lib32/gtk... but I can't figure out why it won't
<RAOF_> Does the window end up themed?
<phish> nope
<phish> which is super annoying
<RAOF_> Which eliminates the "just looking in the wrong place first" option :)
<phish> I've looked around and not found much of anything to reference except flash related problems for firefox way back on breezy or something
<phish> it happens on more than just one app
<phish> firefox 2 and 3... and some other completely different application of which I can't remember
<phish> I don't use many other 32 bit programs : )
<RAOF_> Ah.  You want fully-featured flash, then.-
<phish> yep
<RAOF_> Maybe file a bug (tm)
<phish> thought about doing so but I can't *believe* no one has had this sorta problem yet
<phish> hmm, I guess I'll try seeing if it works in a clean environment
<phish> perhaps old configs are screwing things up
<RAOF_> The set of 32bit programs that I use is {wine}, and many of the ubuntu devs that run amd64 don't even use that.
<RAOF_> It's *entirely* possible that you're the first person to hit this :)
<phish> well that sucks, happens in clean environment too
<phish> bah, I guess I'll file a bug report tomorrow
<RAOF_> Welcome to the untested edge :)
<phish> pff
<phish> I've been running on the untested edges of things for years
<phish> I've just always make-shifted a solution
<phish> haven't a clue how the /usr/lib32 and /usr/lib stuff is handled though and I don't wanna use symlinks to bork my 64 bit apps :)
<phish> thanks for your help though
<cypherdelic> hello guys
<cypherdelic> i got a question: yesterday the 2.6.22-9-rt update came and also nvidia-glx-new seems to was updated, but i removed all kernel-modules, nvidia-kernel-common, updated apt, and upgraded my kernel, but the nvidia-glx-new in version 2.6.22-9.5 wasnt there.
<cypherdelic> is it missing or am i too stupid to get all things working with the realtime preemption?
<RAOF_> The linux-restricted-modules package hasn't built yet
<cypherdelic> all right :) thanks for that information, i will be patient
<RAOF_> So none of the -9 kernels will work for you.  This is why you should wait until you can install the "linux-rt" or "linux-generic" metapackages :)
<cypherdelic> im excited about that rt, am i right that it is a 1000Hz based kernel? generic is 100Hz?
<RAOF_> No, it's a fully preemptible kernel.
<RAOF_> Generic is tickless (on i386, at least)
<cypherdelic> tickless? dynamic ticks????
<RAOF_> The queston "should I use 100Hz or 1000Hz" now has the answer "no" :)
<RAOF_> Yes, dyntick
<RAOF_> Laptop owners go wild!
<cypherdelic> i know whats about that, im with a laptop so i know in 2.6.23 there will be dynamic ticks
<RAOF_> Already is in .22
<cypherdelic> i dont know if rt is the best for laptop
<RAOF_> Just not for amd64 :(
<cypherdelic> lol
<cypherdelic> very funny
<RAOF_> cypherdelic: -rt is broken for laptops.  Your CPU never leaves C0 (ie: running)
<calc> isn't i386 already obsolete?
<cypherdelic> im with core 2 duo and amd64
<RAOF_> Also known as "I don't need no stinking battery life"
<cypherdelic> RAOF, but i already installed that kernel and run it successfully
<RAOF_> calc: Only in the same way that keyboards are obsolete.
<RAOF_> cypherdelic: For how long?  Did you check out the battery life?  Did you check powertop?
<cypherdelic> my laptop iosnt really a laptop, most of the time it is on AC
<calc> RAOF_: well all new chips are amd64 already... and it is faster than i386 and supports more memory, etc
* calc guesses it will be a few more years before i386 completely fades away
<RAOF_> calc: True, although the "fasterness" is due to limitations of IA32 rather than any inherent goodness of 64bit code
* RAOF_ guesses that time will be measured in decades
<calc> RAOF_: yea ia32 sucks
<cypherdelic> i dont know whats about people telling, uhh i386 is still more general... and because of flash, i dont know whats the problem, there are enough available flash solutions for amd64 i.e. gnash
<calc> RAOF_: the 4GB (~ 2GB effective) limit should cause that to be a few years at most
<calc> RAOF_: eg the next release of windows
<RAOF_> calc: No, people will just enable PAE.
<calc> PAE causes a fairly significant performance penalty
<RAOF_> IA32 systems can reference 64Gb of memory, and no single process is going to need >4gb in the near future.
<calc> iirc Vista+1 won't ship with ia32 support as well unless they change their mind
<RAOF_> calc: Not so much that you wouldn't turn it on to gain a couple of gb of ram :)
<calc> iirc PAE causes ~ 15% slowdown
<RAOF_> I call bull
<calc> RAOF_: i am quoting numbers i have seen off linux-kernel several years ago
<RAOF_> That may be 15% slowdown in absolute worst case synthetic benchmarks, but not overall usage.
<calc> hmm ok
* calc doesn't know enough about PAE to know how much it should slow down in general case
<calc> even with PAE your total available memory per process would be less than 4GB due to pci address space right?
<calc> or does that completely swap out as well?
<leperkhanz> What's the command to restart compiz?  -compiz & replace or something?
<cypherdelic> compiz --replace &
<leperkhanz> thanks
<leperkhanz> !
<leperkhanz> :D
<calc> if pci address space is still inside the address space of the app in PAE it won't be long before even PAE is not useful due to the size of memory in video cards going over 1GB already
<RAOF_> I don't think that's in the memory maps of processes.
<calc> ok
* calc going to bed, bbl
<cypherdelic> my sensons-applets causes gnome-panel to crash
<cypherdelic> no , not to crash but to hang
<cypherdelic> panels doesnt respond, cant click, in this state it is very hard to remove it from the panel again
<cypherdelic> because i can only kill the process, then it asks me if i would like to remove it from the panel or not...
<cypherdelic> but i cant click ... wuhaaa :(
<cypherdelic> and if i kill gnome-panel, it reloads with sensors-applet again, lol
<cypherdelic> so currently im running without temperature monitor on laptop, thats not nice
<xst> According to the blueprints gutsy will contain xorg7.3. But does anyone know when this will be implemented in the test/tribe CDs?
<RAOF_> When it's done.  Which will be some time after 7.3 has been released.  Which hasn't happened yet, AFAIK :)
<RAOF_> xst: Given that it's due to be released sometime next month, I'd guess we'll see it in Gutsy towards the end of August or beginning of September.
<xst> ok, thnx
<leperkhanz> Sorry for the question AGAIN, but how do I reboot compiz?  compiz --replace & or something?
<leperkhanz> nm, that was it.
<b0b> hi ! could you help me ? i cannot change my resolution under console mode with my intel graphic card (x3100gfx). i put video=intelfb:mode=1024x768-32@60 in /boot/grub/menu.lst (kernel line) and have no effect and error. i'm trying to load the module manually -> modprobe intelfb mode=1024x768-32@60 and have the same. i decide to use the tool -> "fbset" to force the resolution ... and when i try to run them i get this error -> "ope
<IdleOne> !fixres | b0b
<ubotu> b0b: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<b0b> ubotu: no x, under console
<b0b> IdleOne: ^^
<Gentine> Hello
<humbolto> Will gutsy or the next LTS release's installer include the capability to create encrypted partitions?
<humbolto> I strongly feel, especially because the whole FOSS movement so strongly is built on the idea of freedom, that you should include this feature.
<humbolto> There are so many people who would need this to protect their freedom.
<Hobbsee> gutsy wont
<humbolto> Think of anit gov journalists, bloggers, ...
<humbolto> Hobbsee: not even on the alternative installer CD, since Debian does include this already.
<Hobbsee> is there a spec for it now?
<humbolto> I did not see one yet, am about to look again.
<humbolto> But there might have been one for an earlier release.
<humbolto> There are some: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu?searchtext=encrypt
<humbolto> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cryptoroot-home-swap-install
<humbolto> No kidding, this feature is essential for free journalists to be able to continue to do their jobs
* Hobbsee looks at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dm-crypt
<humbolto> Since Debian has it, it can't be too difficult to get it in ubuntu
<humbolto> If you have any say in this, I beg you on my knees, make it a target for the LTS release.
<Hobbsee> i dont personally, no
<humbolto> Please.
<humbolto> Maybe you know somebody.
<Hobbsee> i would imagine they'll look into it for the next release - that one i pointed to has the installer guy's name on it
<humbolto> Maybe, you are just around here frequently enough to give my concern some voice.
* Hobbsee has contacts all over the place
<humbolto> I beg you, please use them.
* Hobbsee also knows that no one will care about specs for gutsy+1 when they're working hard at getting the gutsy ones in
* Hobbsee also notes that the specs for gutsy were approved in sevilla, for the canonical employees
<humbolto> I appreciate you sharing your insights about the community processes involved here. What is your reccommendation on how to get this impelmented either for gutsy (propably to late) but at least for gutsy+1.
<humbolto> Hobbsee: Are you an active dev?
<dexem> Hi! I'm have upgraded from feisty to gutsy, and having a Macbook pro with an ATI card, my X crashes (core dump) I've seen some people saying it's because the ddc module or some other reasons, but none works
<Hobbsee> humbolto: yes, although i've taken a break over the last week or so
<Hobbsee> humbolto: probably by speaking to the people who are working with the installer and such (cjwatson, and now evand), and collaborate with them.  offer to help code it.
<dexem> you can see the error here: http://pastebin.com/m758c60
<dexem> any clue?
<humbolto> Hobbsee: I'd certainly help to code, but I am just a user. Somebody who relies on being able to protect his sources.
<Hobbsee> humbolto: then find people willing
<Hobbsee> humbolto: there are lots of worthy specs, and a limited number of people who code things.
<humbolto> Hobbsee: As such, I am afraid, I can't help code and my voice might not be taken seriously.
<Hobbsee> humbolto: i dont code either, in the sense that you're meaning
<humbolto> Hobbsee: you package and patch?
<Hobbsee> humbolto: apply patches.  not usually create them.  yes
<Hobbsee> and package, yes
<humbolto> Let me tell you, I greatly appreciate your contributions! They make the world a better place!
<humbolto> What things are you working on?
<humbolto> I took the liberty to have a look at your launchpad profile. I am impressed of the sheer endless list of packages you have contributed.
<Hobbsee> humbolto: more the people side of things. .kubuntu, motu, i co-did the release management of the last tribe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> every once in a while that crashes - and i think that's not a full list anymore
<dexem> Do you know any other place where I could ask about gutsy problems?
<asisak> dexem: maybe the forums
<roe> anyone else unable to open OO.org after one of the recent updates?
<gnomefreak> roe: iirc ther eis a bug filed on it
* gnomefreak hasnt had time to do much bug triage for a while though
<roe> ok
<Hobbsee> ther's a bug, and a fair few dupes, about that
<Gentine> Hey
<Gentine> Anyonehome?
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
* gnomefreak isnt here though
* Hobbsee isnt at home
<asisak> Not very useful.
* gnomefreak 500+ miles from home
<gnomefreak> he wanted to chat thats why he left
<Gentine> What's going on?
<dexem> Hi! I'm have upgraded from feisty to gutsy, and having a Macbook pro with an ATI card, my X crashes (core dump) I've seen some people saying it's because the ddc module or some other reasons, but none works
<dexem> you can see the error here: http://pastebin.com/m758c60
<dexem> any clue?
<Gentine> Looks like garbage to me.
<lontra> if i have an intel 945 chipset ... in gutsy should i be using the -intel driver or the -i810?
<assasukasse> hi all, i was wondering if there is any xubuntu user over here
<assasukasse> and what did they found broken in alpha 3
<fwefe> I cant fix drivers for my aticard..when I try to activate it with restricted manager it doesnt work
<hwilde> !ati | fwefe
<ubotu> fwefe: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HEP85> I'm having trouble with the 3D-Desktop options. I can't disable it, because it always crashes when I do this
<HEP85> Where is the configuration stored, so that I can reset it from console?
<hwilde> locate 3ddesk
<hwilde> there is a conf file
<HEP85> nothing found
<hwilde> sudo updatedb
<hwilde> then locate 3ddesk
<hwilde> /etc/3ddesktop/3ddesktop.conf
<HEP85> it is missing. could that be the problem?
<hwilde> why don't you just remove and reinstall it
<HEP85> good idea. what is the package name?
<fwefe> hwilde: As I said I have already tried activating it with the "restricted manager"...it doesnt work
<hwilde> HEP85, 3ddesktop
<hwilde> fwefe, sorry I don't use that thing.
<crdlb> what?
<fwefe> I cant fix drivers for my aticard..when I try to activate it with restricted manager it doesnt work
<HEP85> There is no 3ddesktop package
<crdlb> I believe HEP85 is talking about desktop effects :)
<crdlb> not 3ddesk
<HEP85> neither 3ddesk
<crdlb> have you tried just "metacity --replace", to turn it off?
<HEP85> crdlb: yes. also crashes. I need to turn it off, while it is not running
<hwilde> silly me, I thought he meant 3ddesktop when he said:  <HEP85> I'm having trouble with the 3D-Desktop options
<HEP85> hwilde: Sorry. I was wrong. I mean the Desktop Effects in Appearance settings
<crdlb> so compiz is crashing?
<HEP85> yes, but only when I try to disable it
<HEP85> same thing happens when adding a plugin
<fwefe> I cant fix drivers for my aticard..when I try to activate it with restricted manager it doesnt work
<AnAnt> how can I run a 32-bit application under the AMD64 version of ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> depends whhat it iss AnAnt
<AnAnt> gnomefreak: meaning ?
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: nspluginwrapper allows you to use 32bit flash and java and stuff for 64 browser but really depends on the app
<AnAnt> gnomefreak: no, it's a standalone app, not a firefox plugin
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: chroot would be the way i would think
<AnAnt> gnomefreak: that's the only way ?
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: afaik
<AnAnt> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<lontra> what video driver should i be using in gutsy for an intel 945GM chip?  intel or i810?
<T-Connect> How I get everything auto set to Arrange Items / By type on all folders.
<T-Connect> I don't like to do Arrange Items / By type all the time.
<_Shade_> hi
<_Shade_> will i have the desktop effects support in gutsy using an XGL?
<_Shade_> i've heard that it would be enabled by default and i'm having some problems with it in feisty
<_Shade_> so what would you say?
<shirish> anybody knows who manages ubotu?
<asisak> shirish: yes
<asisak> !info ubotu
<ubotu> Package ubotu does not exist in gutsy
<asisak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<asisak> shirish: read the latter
<_Shade_> anyone can answer my gutsy question? :)
<shirish> asisak: thanx for the tips
<gnomefreak> _Shade_: join #ubuntu-effects and ask for help
<asisak> you are welcome, shirish
<shirish> asisak: mine was a simple thing but yet not so simple, needed/wanted to add the meaning of ftbfs in the ubotu database
<gnomefreak> shirish: i told you why im not adding it you now know the answer to it
<gnomefreak> when i have time i will try to combine alot of terms together and make a factoid on it
<shirish> gnomefreak: thanx gnomefreak ;)
<databuddy> hm
<databuddy> by right clicking and selecting send to workspace # works via the window list on toolbar but not by hovering on titlebar on windows - known bug?
<keram`> hey
<keram`> how do i make sur emy audio isnt muted
<gnomefreak> keram`: alsamixer
<keram`> gnomefreak, how many options is alsamixer supposed to have?
<keram`> because i only see 2
<gnomefreak> keram`: ~ 6 or so
<keram`> i only see 2 :/
<gnomefreak> keram`: use the right arrow
<gnomefreak> see if you see more
<keram`> yeah it stops at PCM
<gnomefreak> oh
<keram`> i just have Master and PCM
<gnomefreak> than im not sure
<kylem> keram`, which chipset?
<keram`> kylem, i'm not sure
<keram`> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<kylem> it should say at the top of alsamixer
<keram`> Chip: Analog Devices ID 1984
<kylem> right.
<keram`> that other line though is the output of lspci
<kylem> keram`, send me an email, i'll send you a link to a fix to test when i get ti built
<keram`> what is your email?
<kylem> kyle@ubuntu.com
<keram`> ok cool
<keram`> :] 
<keram`> sent
<kylem> ok. i'll get back to you when i have packages built. i386 or amd64?
<keram`> kylem, i386
<shirish> guys I am not able to get into GNOME, I have errors in my x-session errors file, where should I report it?
<asisak> !bugs | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<shirish> asisak: I mean which package should I file the bug under, i have filed bugs at launchpad
<hggdh> shirish: it depends on which package is reporting the errors
<asisak> shirish: maybe pastebin the error file
<shirish> hggdh:  asisak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31944/
<shirish> it says GTK something
<asisak> shirish: it seems to be a tracker error. If you mean the two messages at the end of the file
<shirish> asisak: if its an tracker error, that shouldn't block me from getting a GNOME desktop
<asisak> shirish: it also gives a hint, that the database schema is wrong (most probably you need to upgrade it as well)
<shirish> asisak: how do I upgrade the database schema?
<asisak> sure
<asisak> i don't know what can cause this gtk error
<asisak> shirish: maybe try to reinstall tracker
<asisak> but you seem to be right, tracker is the less important issue
<shirish> asisak: that is what I think, what i fail to understand is the sabayon thing as well, where or why this comes into the picture
<asisak> sorry, I am not an X expert
<shirish> asisak: and what is this displayconfig-gtk which it fails to recover, this is when I haven't installed displayconfig-gtk
<shirish> hggdh: can you give any pointers m8?
<shirish> asisak: hggdh: guys either of you can just tell me where i should file this bug would be good enough, I'm sure the guys who are into it can tell me about it.
<hggdh> shirish: hold on, busy right now
<shirish> hggdh: ok cool, just lemme know as & when you are finished with whatever you are doing, and can tell me where to file it, then guys can look at it l8ter in their own space of time.
<shirish> asisak: hggdh: have filed the bug under GDM for now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/129315
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129315 in gdm "GNOME-desktop does not lemme log in. " [Undecided,New] 
<shirish> have a look at it in your leisure time guys :)
* shirish out :)
<Vuen> hey guys, gotta say, i love the new kubuntu wallpaper
<asisak> Vuen: which package contains the kubuntu wallpaper?
* asisak runs Ubuntu and is interested
<Vuen> not sure
<Vuen> how would i find that out?
<Vuen> dpkg can tell me somehow, right?
<kylem> kubuntu-artwork?
<Vuen> makes sense
<kylem> just a guess
<kylem> ah, kubuntu-defalut-settings
<asisak> thanks kylem
<kylem> np.
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-31
<Vuen> ls
<Vuen> argh wrong window
<corevette> what would this mean: warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header. Please consider using one of the 32 headers found in section 17.4.1.2 of the C++ standard. Examples include substituting the <X> header for the <X.h> header for C++ includes, or <iostream> instead of the deprecated header <iostream.h>. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.
<Vuen> hey all, how do i disable a user from being shown in the login list?
<Vuen> nevermind, got it
<Vuen> wait, no, i haven't got it. the "hidden users" list in login manager settings doesn't seem to work
<Vuen> i suppose i should mention i'm on kubuntu
<Vuen> anyone know where Login Manager in System Settings saves its settings?
<DanaG> Yay:  ACPI: Allow custom DSDT tables to be loaded from initramfs
<DanaG> (changelog from .22-9 kernel.  I don't need the feature, but I remember seeing a bug from people who do need it.)
<DanaG> Heh, I read telepathy-sofiasip as telepathy-sonofasip.
* databuddy 111
<pwnguin> hey, what's that multi display tool called?
<StarScream> hey guys, running one of the daily builds for gutsy ppc. I'm a getting a  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off error on boot. Is this common and is there  a known work around ?
<StarScream> i know ppc isn't supported but launchpad seems indicate this is not ppc specific
<StarScream> however it doesn't seem to list a fix in the threads that i found.
<holzmodem> hi, every time i load a webpage with integrated flash with konqueror, the cpu load goes to 100% and konqueror hangs. it is the nspluginviewer. how can i solve it?
<OSUKid7> holzmodem: I think I'm having a similar issue... I'm running ubuntu gutsy x86_64, and whenever I interact with a flash object in Firefox, firefox freezes
<DanaG> WTF?  In this game, alien-arena, my view immediately moves to pointing straight up, and won't go back down.
<Amaranth> nspluginviewer is the problem
<Amaranth> The fix is 'Why are you using 64-bit?'
<holzmodem> firefox works great with flash, it konqueror
<DanaG> Oh, and sdl is absolutely devouring my CPU.
<OSUKid7> lol, firefox definitely doesn't work great with flash here :\
<OSUKid7> Amaranth: so, if nspluginviewer is the problem, any solution minus ditching 64-bit?
<Amaranth> Try gnash? :)
<DanaG> Argh.
<crdlb> :)
<DanaG> Oh, I see.... ALLLLLL mouse movements are being interpreted as moving up.
<DanaG> That's dumb.
<DanaG> Er, I mean, all vertical ones.
<DanaG> Horizontal still works.
<DanaG> Okay, so up is up+up, down is up, left is left+up, right is right+up.
<DanaG> For example, I can't turn in place unless I also press down at the same time.
<flaccid> i would like to upgrade to gutsy
<flaccid> just update sources.list and dist-upgrade
<flaccid> or is there some guide
<DanaG> It's kinda' hard to play a game when you keep moving forward uncontrollably.
<tehk> Is compiz working for anyone?
<tehk> I get a segfault when I start it up with 'compiz --replace'
<piao> hi, is any body use xubuntu gutsy?
<piao> i found if you click show Desktop button and any task on taskbar again and again, then the desktop forzen
<piao> any body here.
<pschulz01> Greetings
<poningru> yarr
<pschulz01> I am attempting to run Gutsy up in VMware ESX server (64bit). Has anyone reported problems with this? I'm getting the following error - "Your CPU does not support long mode. Use a 32bit distribution"
<pschulz01> I didn;t have any problem with the 64bit Feisty.
<teratoma> does compiz work in gutsy yet ?
<User748> Hi is this channel for support?
<marek`> have anyone successfully used gps bluetooth hardware
<marek`> with gutsy
<DanaG> WTF?  All my animations have reset!
<DanaG> AAaaargh!
<DanaG> If I didn't know better, I'd think I was in Windows.
<flaccid> animations reset in windows?
<crdlb> no you're testing an alpha :)
<flaccid> what animations
<DanaG> In compiz-fusion.
<DanaG> I used to have certain animations set, and now it's all been reset.
<flaccid> its beta software
<DanaG> And now I can't figure out how to set it how it was, because names have been replaced with numbers.
<DanaG> I'd expect things to be broken (as in crashing or having missing symbols), but I wasn't expecting the _upstream_ compiz-fusion to break things so horribly.
<crdlb> upstream compiz-fusion is alpha too
<flaccid> id expect anything with non-prod software
<DanaG> But still, you'd think the creators would notice that "10" and "11" and "2" are NOT very good NAMES for animations.
<RAOF> And the guys behind fusion hardly have a reputation for not breaking things.
<crdlb> that's called a bug
<DanaG> At the very least, they should give a TABLE with mappings.
<RAOF> Well, that's what you get for using a git snapshot.
<DanaG> Is there anywhere to dig up the old deb?
<flaccid> you are using your bug is replicated by the devs
<flaccid> using=assuming
<RAOF> Oh, yes it is.
<DanaG> I wouldn't mind the resetting as much if I could figure out what it is now set to.... but the numbers are just cryptic.
<DanaG> Is there anywhere I can find a list mapping numbers to types?
<crdlb> it's a *bug*
<DanaG> Eeh, I'll just try all the numbers.
<DanaG> And test with buddy list in pidgin.
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> i'm starting to get worried about my hard drives.
<voidmage> ktorrent keeps reporting finished torrents getting corrupted data long after they're done
<voidmage> (i use xfs on my /home partition)
<StarScream> voidmage: i am sure they are worried about you too =)
<StarScream> voidmage: dmesg or  tail -f /var/log/messages
<StarScream> see if its spitting I/O errors
<StarScream> if its broken, you might get lucky
<StarScream> otherwise i'd suggest backing stuff up soon :)
<voidmage> Jul 27 23:28:59 phoenix kernel: [   49.164617]  00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<voidmage> that's all i see
<voidmage> i'm thinking it's a weird thing in ktorrent
<voidmage> yeah, nothing showing up in dmesg in the last few minutes except for marks
<DanaG> Try a different app -- such as a Gnome torrent thingy, or Azureus, or even Torrent in Wine.
* crdlb votes for rtorrent
<DanaG> Okay, now I have it set the way I like; however, Firefox makes its tooltips appear as type "Menu".
<crdlb> DanaG, workarounds plugin enabled?
<DanaG> Lemme check.
<DanaG> I can't find the plugin, actually.  It's not visible in ccsm.
<crdlb> hmm must not be in your snapshot yet
<DanaG> I'm now using the official Gutsy version, since 3v1n0 versions broke things.
<voidmage> i've noticed something weird in kde, don't think it's compiz related
<voidmage> but firefox likes to steal focus and pop itself to the front
<stdin> I've seen that too, it's strange actually because it doesn't gain focus (ie: the window isn't selected) but it pops up to the front
<stdin> happens with kwin and compiz
<voidmage> ah
<Tm_T> stdin: have you checked your kwin settings?
<Tm_T> stdin: I had some mysterious Firefox related settings, "ignore focus stealing prevention"
<stdin> Tm_T: let me have a look, I haven't touched the settings so I'll have a look
<Tm_T> stdin: kcontrol is your friend btw, that systemsettings is, well, weird a bit
<stdin> Tm_T: it has focus stealing prevention set to "Force" "None"
<voidmage> what about in compiz though?
<Tm_T> stdin: exactly, disavle that setting?
<Tm_T> b
<stdin> actually, it seems ok in compiz now, I hadn't used it in a while
<voidmage> disable that?
<stdin> when it's disabled, the window is still risen, but now it doesn't get put on top of others
<stdin> it also works if I change the "None" to anything else
<crackerbox> hey guys
<crackerbox> MrSno... are you here/alive?
<crackerbox> in a script, what does <&3 refer to?
<stdin> takes input from file descriptor number 3
<crackerbox> printf "uname -r:\n" >&3
<crackerbox> and that?
<crackerbox> that is the context
<stdin> prints "iname -r:" and a new line to file descriptor number 3
<crackerbox> is file descriptor number 3 specified somewhere?
<RAOF> I think fd 3 is stderr, isn't it?
<RAOF> Or maybe stdin.
<crdlb> 0 is in, 1 is out, and 2 is err
<crdlb> iirc
<stdin> fd0 is stdin fd1 is stdout and fd2 is stderr
<RAOF> Yeah, not thinknig right.
<DanaG> Oh yay, aptitude is segfaulting.
<crackerbox> can someone summerize what fd3 does?
<stdin> nope, it could be anything, depends what is assigned to it
<crackerbox> oh.
<crackerbox> i think what im trying to do is not doable
<DanaG> Why are there never any changelogs for g++ and gcc and cpp and gij?
<stdin> what are you trying to do? :p
<crackerbox> use bash to set a variable equal to the name of the video card
<crackerbox>   LC_ALL=C lspci | grep 'VGA compatible controller:' >&3
<DanaG> Oh, I see..... I had another Aptitude open at the "Press enter to continue".
<crdlb> use ``
<crackerbox>   LC_ALL=C lspci -n | grep 'Class 0300:' >&3
<crdlb> or $()
<RAOF> $() is preferred; you can nest them :)
<crdlb> VIDCARD = $(lspci|grep 'VGA')
<crdlb> yeah :P
<stdin> crackerbox: just redirect to /dev/null
<stdin> in that case >&3 seems to do nothing much
<DanaG> I'd actually think the behavior would be undefined -- you might end up overwriting some other file opened by the process.
<DanaG> At least, I'd imagine such.
<stdin> it would probably just fail
<crackerbox> arg
<Xemanth> aargh
<stdin> stdin@goten:~$ echo 1 >&3
<stdin> bash: 3: Bad file descriptor
<Xemanth> i get same error
<voidmage> oh wait
<voidmage> i figured out why the corrupt data thing was coming up
<voidmage> i retagged it and ktorrent doesn't recognize it anymore
<voidmage> :P
<crackerbox> ok here is what i get... when i type:
<crackerbox> lspci | grep 'VGA compatible controller:'
<crackerbox> i get: 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (rev a2)
<crackerbox> isnt there a way to use something like " | sed -e 's/Serial Number: //' " to shorten the output?
<stdin> what do you want the output to be?
<crackerbox> GeForce 6100
<crdlb> err that would be quite difficult
<crackerbox> before i used this:
<crackerbox> SERIAL0=$(cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage/* | grep Serial | sed -e 's/Serial Number: //')
<RAOF> Sed does regex, right :)
<crackerbox> so tell me the serial number of my usb stick
<crackerbox> so = to
<crackerbox> what im trying to do would probably not be smiled upon
<crackerbox> basically, the part in casper_bottom that configures x with "casper-reconfigure /root xserver-xorg" is blocking the automatic usage of nvidia or ati cards
<DanaG> Woah, I just crashed compiz by holding ctrl-alt-s.
<stdin> try "|awk '{print $7" "$8}' "
<stdin> crackerbox: ^
<crackerbox> so if i take that 20xconfig out of casper_bottom (which is in the initrd.gz of the gusty live CD) and use a pre existing xorg.conf file that specifically has the correct video card listed, and my video drivers are already installed into the liveCD's file system and kernel... the live CD works with full nvidia 3d support from boot....
<crackerbox> only problem is now i want to be able to expand it and allow it to use ati or detect intel GPUs if present
<crackerbox> so the first step is detecting the video card, and then running the correct installation scripts
<crackerbox> let me ask this...
<crackerbox> isnt there a debconfig program that automatically sets up xorg.conf ??
<crackerbox> and can that be used to detect the video card and update the config file without user interaction?
<stdin> crackerbox: if you want to detect the make first, use "lspci |grep VGA|grep Nvidia" to detect an nvidia cards, changing it to ATI and Intel to detect the others, then you can get more specific after
<DanaG> wtffff????? osssssssssomehooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwsloooooooowwwwwkeysss oooogotttttttte  nnnnnnnnnnbaabllllllleeeeeeeddddddd
<DanaG> Do you want to activate Slow Keys?
<crackerbox> what about "dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive --no-reload "$package"
<DanaG> yyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu kkkkkknnnnnowww, iiiiiiiitttttttt rrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeelaaaaaaaaaaallllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyy         sssssssssohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooullllllddddddddnnnnnnnnnn'''''tttttttttt   eeeeeeennnnnnnnnbbbaaaaaaabbbbbblllleeeeee iiiiiiiiittttttttt  unless you tell it to activate it!
<voidmage> weird, some emerald theme i used is gone
<crackerbox> stdin... should there be some quotes in that line you posted?
<DanaG> Try this: hold shift for a while, and watch as your keyboard seemingly breaks -- especially if you press escape.
<stdin> crackerbox: just append everything inside the the quotes to the end, like: lspci | grep VGA | grep nVidia  (the case of nVidia matters unless you use "grep -i nvidia"
<DanaG> wttttttttttffffffffff/////////////////////////////////////////?????????????????????
<crackerbox> when i do: "lspci | grep VGA | grep -i ati" i will get into trouble because it wants to output "compatible" which has ati in it
<crdlb> so don't use -i
<stdin> crackerbox: the "ati" would be uppercase with ait cards
<crackerbox> nice
<stdin> crackerbox: or use -w with grep
<stdin> crackerbox: like " lspci|grep VGA|grep -Ewo '(Intel|ATI|nVidia)' "
<stdin> that should wither print "Intel", "ATI" or "nVidia"
<stdin> dependind on the card
<crackerbox> now thats good stuff
<crackerbox> now the harder part is extracting the actual cards model number
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/41427
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41427 in Ubuntu ""slow keys" can turn on surreptitiously & cause confusion." [Medium,Incomplete] 
<crackerbox> i think i will have to use grep and sed together
<stdin> crackerbox: yeah, this works: " lspci | grep VGA|awk -F: '{print $3}'|sed 's/ [a-Z] * Corporation // ; s/(.*)//g' " at least for nvidia and intel
<crackerbox> is there something like a grep / awk guide for dummies out there?
<crackerbox> cause i would much rather learn to fish than be handed fish, you know
<crackerbox> although that is some nice fish
<crackerbox> thanks, btw
<stdin> the advanced bash scripting guide is nice: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<stdin> also: man awk , man sed , man grep. and #bash :p
<stdin> it's quite a big subject and experimentation is the best way to learn it
<crackerbox> thanks
<crackerbox> do you know about "dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive --no-reload xserver-xorg" ?
<crackerbox> unfortuently, that just gives me "Identifier	"Generic Video Card""
<crackerbox> in xorg.conf
<crackerbox> i wonder what i need to do to have it automatically detect?
<stdin> I don't know much about that
<crackerbox> is there a way to add lines of text to a deb config (at a specific place) from bash?
<crackerbox> in xorg.conf under the section: Section "Device" ... i would need to add the line: "Driver		"nvidia""
* Hobbsee knows how to append it to the end of the file, and such.  but not at a specific place.
<crackerbox> i seem to recall something from casper_bottom... hold on
<crackerbox> chroot /root debconf-communicate -fnoninteractive casper > /dev/null <<EOF
<crackerbox> set xserver-xorg/autodetect_keyboard true
<crackerbox> FSET xserver-xorg/autodetect_video_card seen true
<crackerbox> that might be the ticket right there
<crackerbox> that is taken from this blog: http://worka.blogspot.com/2006/02/xorg-auto-configuration-in.html#links
<databuddy> gah
<databuddy> what is it on the install cd's that autoboots>?
<Hobbsee> live?  alternate?
<databuddy> oh i think this one is live
<databuddy> see
<databuddy> i got my hdd's on the cable on the mobo
<databuddy> and my opticals on the extension card - pci controller
<databuddy> problem is my bios doesnt see drives on the card
<databuddy> they can be used once booted but not till then.
<databuddy> now i managed to install grub in my thumbdrive - so thats good
<databuddy> and i can swap them eventually
<databuddy> but im not enterprizing enough atm - and i was kinda wondering how i could use my thumbdrive to boot the cd instead
<databuddy> neh?
<databuddy> [i wanna do an install] 
<databuddy> is it the isolinux in the isolinux folder?
<databuddy> or can i just do a chainload for the cdrom? and if so can i define by device?
<databuddy> oo or in that install directory that sbm.bin - can i just move that to the grub dir somehow?
<DanaG> One thing funny on SuSE's isolinux: try pressing F8 on the boot menu.
<DanaG> Pixels start marching around to make the shape of the chameleon logo.
<crackerbox> hmmm it looks like r-m (restricted manager) is doing some dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg magic
<DanaG> I'd love to see that funny effect with the Ubuntu logo on the Ubuntu isolinux.
<crackerbox> can i call a py script from rcS?
<asisak> crackerbox: in theory why not?
<asisak> however, if you don't want to run a "real" init script, /etc/rc.local is for user scripts
<asisak> re johnnybuoy
<johnnybuoy> re
<crackerbox> im not running a user script
<crackerbox> this script will automatically configure xserver-xorg in the liveCD to detect and enable restricted drivers automatically
<databuddy> gah
<databuddy> i cant get a cdrom to b0ot from grub ;_;
<Xemanth> is that possible?
<Xemanth> to boot cdrom from grub
<Hobbsee> ...why would you *want* to boot the cdrom from grub?
<Xemanth> is it possible to boot usb stick from grub? :P
<Hobbsee> Xemanth: assuming all the required stuff was on the usb stick, yes.
<Xemanth> hmm-m thats nice
<Hobbsee> and assuming that you had the correct grub config
<databuddy> Xemanth: yes
<databuddy> its possible to do both
<databuddy> but problem is grub doesnt see the device
<databuddy> i think i need to boot to stick_dos >> cd
<databuddy> b/c eventually im gonna swap em back
<databuddy> i only have one pata slot on my mobo and it doesnt see the disks connected via ide controller card so atm its rather borked
<databuddy> meh i just realized its like 4 hrs past my bedtime as im getting up in as many hrs +.5
<databuddy> so im gonna go to bed.
<databuddy> but this is my project this week.
<databuddy> i may just have to put cdrom and hdd on same cable so i have SOME bootable cdrom and hdd at the same time.
<databuddy> which sux royally.
<databuddy> anyway ninie
* Hobbsee wonders why not just run the cd from the bios - change the medium
<Hobbsee> like when normally installing ubuntu
<databuddy> it.wont.see.it.right.now.
<databuddy> bios limitation
<databuddy> whatever drives are connected to the card are invisible to the bios and thus to grub.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> useful
<databuddy> wish it were that easy - would have had it going a week ago :P
<databuddy> also i need to figure if my hdd can support a third disk on the hdd rails - perhaps i could jsut get some sata drive and plug that into the mobo in the sata slot
<databuddy> then i would have another drive that everything could see.
<databuddy> but of course i actually have to find the cash to pay for that ~_~
<databuddy> i wish there were a way to install to hdd without booting to the cd.
<databuddy> once linux is booted it sees all the drives tho =/
<databuddy> gah ninie again
<IdleOne> this may be a dumb question but I just did a dist-upgrade and tcpdump was upgraded. what I dont understand is why was  http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main tcpdump 3.9.5-2ubuntu1 [303kB]  used ( feisty repo ) ?
<IdleOne> yes I am running gutsy
<Pici> IdleOne: Are you sure that all your /etc/apt/sources.list entries are gutsy?
<IdleOne> Pici, I havent checked
<IdleOne> lemme look
<Pici> IdleOne: And apt-cache policy tcpdump  doesnt look weird
<IdleOne> sources.list is all feist but I do have a deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Alpha i386 (20070718.1)] / gutsy main restricted in there also.
<IdleOne> feisty*
<IdleOne> guess I'll delete the cd deb and change all the fiesty to gutsy
<Pici> Hm.. You upgraded with the CD and it left your sources.list at feisty level..
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> seems so
<IdleOne> apt-cache output
<IdleOne> tcpdump:
<IdleOne>   Installed: 3.9.5-2ubuntu1
<IdleOne>   Candidate: 3.9.5-2ubuntu1
<IdleOne>   Version table:
<IdleOne>  *** 3.9.5-2ubuntu1 0
<IdleOne>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Packages
<IdleOne>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<IdleOne>      3.9.5-2 0
<IdleOne>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<IdleOne>         500 cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Alpha i386 (20070718.1) gutsy/main Packages
<IdleOne> wow changing the repos to gutsy made a big difference.
<IdleOne> 321 packages upgraded, 44 newly installed, 9 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<IdleOne> why did the upgrade from CD change sources.list ?
<IdleOne> didnt
<IdleOne> well upgrade in progress guess I'll go take a shower
<Amaranth> IdleOne: file a bug
<IdleOne> Amaranth, will doo
<IdleOne> do*
<IdleOne> Amaranth, bug 129410
<ubotu> Bug 129410 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/129410 is private
<Amaranth> IdleOne: I have no idea how you managed to file a bug I can't see
<Amaranth> I'm in the qa team, these things are supposed to be open to me :)
<IdleOne> Amaranth, beats me but it is set private for some reason
<Amaranth> set it public
<IdleOne> k
* Hobbsee looks at it
<Hobbsee> oh waht?
* coNP is not allowed...
<Hobbsee> it's forbidden for me too?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: you filed that, for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> yes
<Hobbsee> er, under ubuntu?
<IdleOne> how do I set it public now?
<Hobbsee> see the actions panel
* Hobbsee has asked on #launchpad too, but no response
<IdleOne> try now
<coNP>  bug 129410
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129410 in Ubuntu "Gutsy upgrade from CD not upgrading sources.list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129410
<coNP> you did it, IdleOne  :)
<IdleOne> I gotta run. have a good day folks
<IdleOne> coNP, I surpirse myself sometimes :P
<IdleOne> surprise also
<coNP> bye, IdleOne
* Hobbsee wonders how that's a security vuln?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: you havent mentioned how you did the dist upgrade, hwo you added the cd to sources list, etc.....
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: i suggest you fix those kind of things before i hit it with the incomplete stick
<Hobbsee> and of course, learning how to spell feisty is always useful, too..
<coNP> I am a bit afraid this is not a bug, but a feature.
<coNP> Since I am not sure, dist-upgrade is supposed to edit sources.list
<coNP> (In contrast to update-manager)
<Amaranth> coNP: I thought he ran the autoupdate thing that pops up when you stick in an ubuntu cd
<coNP> The only thing mentioned is that he used Synaptic.
<mc44> anyone using xchat? the notification bubble for messages doesn't seem to work here
* coNP is
<asisak> mc44: sure, you are right.
<mc44> asisak: doesn't work for you either?
<asisak> mc44: can you send me a private message to test this?
<asisak> hmm, maybe a restart is needed
<mc44> I get an error about notify-send, but libnotify looks to be installed
<asisak> (1) libnotify-bin needs to be installed
<asisak> (2) it does not seem to work :(
<alex-weej> notification daemon is segfaulting
<alex-weej> that's why it doesn't work
<alex-weej> no notifications work
<asisak> thanks, alex-weej
<mc44> aha
<asisak> I'll fix xchat, though
<mc44> :)
* mc44 hugs asisak 
<asisak> to depend on libnotify-bin
<alex-weej> i don't think you CAN fix xchat, it's doing eveyrthing right
* asisak hugs alex-weej, mc44 
<asisak> alex-weej: it needs to depend on the binary
<alex-weej> is the notification plugin not built against libnotify?
<alex-weej> the "on-screen display" one
<asisak> I guess it is not a plugin any more
<asisak> mc44: do you want to file a bug? :)
<mc44> asisak: I have to er.. run now :p
<asisak> okay
<praecox> hello guys
<praecox> anyone here got an experience with Compiz Fusion on Kubuntu Gutsy (7.10)?
<asisak> alex-weej: do you know why notification segfaults?
<alex-weej> asisak: no, haven't had time to figure it out
<asisak> okay
<alex-weej> actually that's a lie
<alex-weej> i had a quick look
<alex-weej> the problem is in the ubuntu theme so
<alex-weej> if you change your gconf /apps/notification-daemon/theme from "ubuntu" to "" it will start working again
<asisak> alex-weej: you are righty right, thanks
<asisak> btw it is fixed
<alex-weej> really?
<asisak> mvo did an update
<alex-weej> is it in the archives yet?
<asisak> only the source is uploaded now
<alex-weej> ok
<asisak> bug 127925
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127925 in notification-daemon "notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in move_notification()" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127925
<alex-weej> ah
<alex-weej> new tooltips
<alex-weej> :@
<alex-weej> too dark
<alex-weej> and buggy as fuck!
<asisak> *works for me*
<malnilion> This might very well be a stupid question, but in Feisty if I had a /etc/modprobe.d/sound file with a parameter that let me change which model my sound driver used.  I now have no "sound" file and can't find an alternate location for the paramater.  Anybody have any idea where or how I might find it?
<stdin> malnilion: you can probably just make the file
<malnilion> Worth a shot, eh?
<malnilion> Yeah, if I recall correctly it just had two lines
<stdin> I think modprobe just "sources" all the files in /etc/modprobe.d anyway
<stdin> the names are just for us humans :p
<malnilion> Yeah, the sound file had "alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel" and "options snd-hda-intel model=blah" as I recall
<malnilion> And I couldn't find those lines elsewhere.
<Tomi-idle> easiest way to install mplayer-plugin on 32bit firefox under amd64?
<malnilion> I would guess download the 32bit debs and install via dpkg...
<malnilion> But that would be a guess.
<Tomi-idle> didn't work :/
<Tomi-idle> i'll go seach if the plugins are even i nthe right dir
<gnomefreak> plugins for what?
<malnilion> 64 bit...that'll be a fun upgrade in a few years ;)
<manchicken> Tomi-idle: There's a walk-through in the wiki.
<manchicken> Tomi-idle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<gnomefreak> why not just install nspluginwrapper
<gnomefreak> its allows you to use 32 bit plugins with 64 bit system
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Really?  You got a doc on how to set that up?
<gnomefreak> also IMHO gnash 0.8.0 is better than flash
<gnomefreak> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> damn
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Gnash (any version) causes X to bork with ATI cards.
<gnomefreak> no docs yet but it should install them
<Tomi-idle> are there speed difference with 32bit plugins on 64bit firefox?
<Tomi-idle> or other annoying stuff? :)
<gnomefreak> manchicken: is there a bug #? since im one of the contacts :(
<manchicken> Tomi-idle: 32-bit plugins will be slower in a 64-bit system.
<gnomefreak> Tomi-idle: not that i have heard of or seen
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Don't know.  I haven't posted it, I think someone said it was known.
<malnilion> Shouldn't be slower than 32-bit plugins on a 32-bit system, though, surely?
* gnomefreak never saw a difference in speed from 32 > 64
<manchicken> Running 32 inside of 64 will be slower (though not likely noticeable) because of the compat layer.
<gnomefreak> manchicken: i will talk to asac about it once i get -trunk to stop failing to build
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Groovy.
<gnomefreak> flash == slow as crap anyway
<manchicken> gnomefreak: I'm willing to test debs if they have them.
<gnomefreak> same with java UI's
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Too true.
<Tomi-idle> no mplayer plugin info on the wiki
<Tomi-idle> flash is working ok though
<gnomefreak> manchicken: i just pinged him about it so when he answers my other posts he will answer that one (more than likely with a eh)
<gnomefreak> he only has 64bit pcs i know one with ati
<manchicken> gnomefreak: If he wants more info, I'm specifically referring to a radeon xpress200m, running xorg drivers.
<manchicken> no 3d accel
<manchicken> (obviously)
<gnomefreak> manchicken: join us in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Tomi-idle> thx for the info on nspluginwrapper
<Tomi-idle> got everything working
<HEP85> I found a bug: gdm user album stopped working since the upgrade to gutsy
<asisak> what do you mean by "gdm user"?
<HEP85> I mean some gdm skins allow you to select a username rather than typing it in. and this list disappeared
<asisak> HEP85: this might be a theme that is not included any more.
<asisak> There are themes with user face lists and ones without.
<asisak> You should select (again) one with faces in gdmsetup before reporting a bug.
<HEP85> I will try, but I think I already checked that
<HEP85> now I selected "Human List"
<HEP85> brb
<HEP85> empty list
<HEP85> any ideas? or is this a known issue?
<Nergar> hello
<Nergar> i can't find the restricted drivers manager in tribe 3
<stdin> restricted-manager ?
<Nergar> yes
<Nergar> no restricted-manager in System>Preferences
<Nergar> also no restricted-manager command
<stdin> I don't know then, I use kde :)
<PriceChild> wooo rt2500 driver is back in gutsy :)
<PriceChild> and working nicely with network manager
<aliguori_> after an update this morning, all the fonts are larger than they should be.  It was like this with an initial install of tribe 3 but an update fixed the problem.  Can anyone point me to which package would be the cause of this?
<aliguori_> I think it may be Gnome related as apps like Firefox continue to display a normal sized font
<aliguori_> hrm, looks like it could be related to #107320
<aliguori_> i wonder if xserver-xorg-video-intel got updated...
<malnilion> Woo, I just got a pretty sweet crash, but I'm not sure exactly which program caused it...
<malnilion> Xserver restarted and the only thing that came up was Firefox had crashed, but I figure that was due primarily to xserver crashing :)
<aliguori_> hrm, my dpi is being reported as 75, 75, that's not right.  i just tried an upstream intel driver and the dpi is still wrong so perhaps it's an upstream bug
<aliguori_> i wonder why it was working before this morning's update
<malnilion> I bet I could narrow my crash down to a couple likely candidates, though.  I had just started FretsOnFire after changing video setting to fullscreen and it died so it could be FoF.  Also, I'm using compiz, so that could also potentially be the cause.
<aliguori_> hrm, manually setting the dpi seems to fix things
<aliguori_> ah, found the perfect bug, #118745, sorry for the noise :-D
<malnilion> Gutsy is remarkably stable for an alpha OS.
<Tomi-idle> things go crash boom bang :3
<malnilion> Was it a sexy crash? lol
<Tomi-idle> it was ok. hope next time a little sexier ;)
<Skiessi> how often the repositories are updated?
<PriceChild> Skiessi, whenever there's something to update
<PriceChild> in gutsy at least
<PriceChild> stable releases only get security and severe bugfixes updated
<Skiessi> is firefox 2.0.0.6 already there?
<PriceChild> not yet
<PriceChild> be patient and the mozilla team will get it in soon im' sure
<asisak> we have firefox already
<asisak> in gutsy I mean
<malnilion> There are updates practically every hour :)
<sayers> What happened to the restricted driver manager?
<Skiessi> It's still there >_>
<sayers> Skiessi, where?
<Skiessi> I don't really know is it in the real gutsy because I'm using gutsy _and feisty repositories
<ssam> sayers, system->administration
<sayers> ssam, I don't see it there.
<ssam> do you have any hardware that needs it? maybe it gets hidden if not
<sayers> An Nvidia Geforce 6800
<ssam> hmmm
<ssam> go to the edit menus program, and see if you can find it in there
<sayers> It's not.
<malnilion> And it says it's installed?
<malnilion> In add/remove?
<Skiessi> you have "restricted-manager" -package installed?
<sayers> I will check
<sayers> I guess not.
<malnilion> Did you upgrade?
<malnilion> Or fresh install?
<Skiessi> if it's not you should installed, you should at least install ubuntu-desktop -package
<Skiessi> *if it's not installed*
<malnilion> Ah, that reminds me, I need to get vmware up and running again due to the kernel upgrade.
<malnilion> You know...
<malnilion> I bet I could set it up to be less of a pain in the arse for me.
<sayers> Fresh Install
<malnilion> Might've been it.  I can never get the Install CDs to work for me.
<malnilion> I mean at all.  The fact that he got it installed is good.
<sayers> It seems as desktop-effects started up automaticly :(
<Skiessi> Appearance Preferences keeps crashing :|
<WaxyFresh> when do you guys expect gutsy to be ready for beta testing?that is for people that arnt good with bug fixing dpkg and dependancys?
<asisak> WaxyFresh: have a look at the /topic
<d4rkmonkey> Hi, I'm trying to update to Gutsy Tribe 3 from Feisty, and I was following the instructions here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe3. I've checked my update-manager version and I can't seem to find out how to update...
<d4rkmonkey> Can anyone help me with this?
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: you have feisty-proposed enabled?
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, how do I enable it?
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: system -> administration -> software sources
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, ok, I'll try that
<Intel4004> who would be in the know on the Intel ICH7R problem?
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, yeah, its enabled
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, I have no idea what to do now, do you have any other suggestions that I can try?
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: what does 'apt-cache policy update-manager' return?
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, one second, I'll get that
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, ok if I paste it here since this channel isn't that busy?
<jrib> pastebin is better
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, ok then
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32076/
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: yeah, seems like you have the right version then
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: does: gksu 'update-manager -d'      not work?
<d4rkmonkey> with the '?
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, with the ' ?
<jrib> yeah
<d4rkmonkey> well it starts up, but doesn't give me any option to upgrade to gutsy
<hwilde> what version of madwifi is included in gutsy?
<hwilde> modinfo ath_pci   if you could
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: try pressing the "check" button
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, I tried that, still didn't work. I'm gonna try a restart just incase that works...
<sayers> Why are all these folders added to my Places . I like them being in the /home/me but I don't want my places list so long.
<d4rkmonkey> Nope, restarting didn't help
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, do you have any other ideas on how I could fix this?
<d4rkmonkey> !
<d4rkmonkey> oops, sorry that was meant for somewhere else
<jrib> hold on, let me make sure it works here
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<sayers> http://www.ufridman.com/mac-mouseclick.jpg
<sayers> Oops
<tonyyarusso> aww, crud
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, would changing the server that the update-manager is looking at would help anything?
<tonyyarusso> Have I mentioned that I hate ATI?
<d4rkmonkey> tonyyarusso, yes.
<tonyyarusso> My terminals just all went wonky, so I'm going to need to reboot, again.
<d4rkmonkey> tonyyarusso, that sucks...
<sayers> So why are these folders added to Places automaticly even though I remove them?
<Tomi-idle> use kde ;D
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, any luck?
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: yep, it says "7.10 is available" at the top and has an "upgrade" button
<jrib> when i run:  gksu 'update-manager -d'
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, thats weird. what servers are you using? maybe its that... I'm on the Canada servers
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: us
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, I'll try that
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, can you check exactly which server you're using? under US theres a bunch of different servers, can you get me the exact server like mirror.cs.umn.edu or whatever it is?
<jrib> how?  where do you want me to look?
<d4rkmonkey> in the sources
<jrib> my sources just have us.archive.ubuntu.com
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, ok thats probably it then
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, hmmm I can't find that exactly... I'll try a bunch of random servers
<teratoma> does compiz (as in desktop effects) work with Gutsy?
<pwnguin> it does for me
<pwnguin> or at least, beryl does
<pwnguin> i thought they merged back so...
<teratoma> is beryl the same thing as compiz ?
<pwnguin> basically
<pwnguin> beryl was an experimental fork of compiz that merged back recently
<d4rkmonkey_> I thought gutsy has compiz-fusion
<crdlb> it does
<d4rkmonkey_> a mix of compiz and beryl
<crdlb> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-main gutsy
<ubotu> compiz-fusion-plugins-main: Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component main, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20070725-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 374 kB, installed size 1712 kB
<d4rkmonkey> crdlb, do you know how I could go about upgrading to gutsy? I've tried update-manager -d and I checked that I have the version of my update manager, and I made sure that feisty-proposed was enabled, but it still won't work
<teratoma> i think whoever works on compiz-fusion left out aiglx/intel support
<crdlb> teratoma, they did not
<Synthaxx> Isn't the AIGLX support handled by the driver?
<teratoma> they did or did not?
<teratoma> who do i blame?
<Synthaxx> Canada? :)
<crdlb> if it's not working, it's either a bug or user error
<crdlb> lol
<d4rkmonkey> :O Canada rocks :P
<Synthaxx> it does indeed
<d4rkmonkey> crdlb, I thought it might have been something to do with the server sources or something, but I'm not sure what other servers to use, I'm on the Canadian servers now
<crdlb> d4rkmonkey, I have no idea, but I know it's a good idea to be on the main server when running ubuntu+1
<pwnguin> d4rkmonkey: isn't it update-manager -c -d?
<d4rkmonkey> pwnguin, I ran that too and it didn't work
<d4rkmonkey> pwnguin, on the ubunut website it said -d to upgrade to gutsy
<pwnguin> i guess thats the old way then
<pwnguin> ive heard the non us mirrors arent active till release
<d4rkmonkey> pwnguin, I'm on the main server now, shouldn't they be active on that?
<pwnguin> d4rkmonkey: don't forget to "update"
<pwnguin> though i guess the update manager should take care of that
<d4rkmonkey> pwnguin, yeah, I haven't had very much success upgrading to gutsy yet
<humbolt> I am trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<Tomi-idle> how's it going?
<humbolt> but I am getting stuck at the c library upgrade
<humbolt> A non-dpkg owned copy of the C library was found in /lib/tls.
<humbolt> This is because dpkg can't remove the old libc files without rendering the whole system unusable. It has to overwrite them.
<humbolt> but it does not like to
<humbolt> not even when forcing in dpkg
<d4rkmonkey> when trying to update to gutsy, I get "warning: could not initiate dbus
<d4rkmonkey> current dist not found in meta-release file" in the terminal, anyone know how I could fix this and get onto upgrading to gutsy?
<humbolt> d4rkmonkey: just ran into the exact same problem.
<humbolt> d4rkmonkey: which command did you use?
<d4rkmonkey> humbolt, I posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3111977#post3111977 but haven't gotten any response yet
<geser> d4rkmonkey: can't you just ignore it?
<d4rkmonkey> humbolt, gksu 'update manager -d'
<d4rkmonkey> I mean gksu 'update-manager -d'
<d4rkmonkey> geser, no I can't, it won't upgrade to gutsy.
<humbolt> geser: I can confirm that. update-manager does not come up in release upgrade mode.
<humbolt> geser: and doing it by hand does not work either due to the libc problem mentioned above!
<d4rkmonkey> humbolt, theres some un-supported ways, but I don't want to break my system if I don't need to
<geser> I'm running gutsy and I also get "current dist not found in meta-release file" when starting update-manager so this seems normal
<d4rkmonkey> geser, I'm not running gutsy yet
<d4rkmonkey> geser, I'm still on feisty trying to upgrade
<hwilde> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde?
<geser> isn't there a -c missing in the command? "update-manager -c -d"
<geser> could you try that?
<d4rkmonkey> geser, -c -d gives me the exact same error
<geser> if you like with sudo or gksu
<humbolt> geser: confirm
<leftcase> Hi there, I've just applied the kernel update from 2.6.22-8-generic to 2.6.22-9-generic. Unfortunately it hasn't also pulled across the nvidia module thus breaking the x-server - Is this considered a bug would you think?
<geser> and still no update?
<d4rkmonkey> geser I've done with and without gksu and sudo and with and without -c
<geser> there is a bug open about it: bug #129392
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129392 in update-manager ""update-manager -d" in Feisty presents no option to upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129392
<geser> perhaps you can help resolve it
<d4rkmonkey> geser, thanks for sending me that bug report, I'll see if I can help at all
<Happu> does anyone have bug with latest version of beryl? Mine window borders won't show up :/
<geser> beryl? beryl got removed from gutsy
<geser> gutsy has compiz fusion
<Happu> sure, but I installed beryl after
<geser> from where did you have beryl installed? from the Ubuntu archive?
<Happu> yes
<Happu> it came after last upgrade
<Happu> it came about one week ago
<geser> are you sure you mean beryl and not compiz?
<d4rkmonkey> or compiz-fusion
* d4rkmonkey hides
<Happu> yes, I'm now using compiz because it works and beryl doesn't
<geser> beryl was removed from the archive so it won't get any updates anymore
<Happu> okey
<Happu> maybe it came from some other source
<Happu> well, well... Is there anyway to configure compiz?
<Happu> (similar to the beryl configuration tool)
<knix> You want nothing similar to the beryl configuration tool
<knix> ;)
<Happu> Well I want some kind of configuration tool :D
<knix> compizconfig-settings-manager
<knix> awesome name, I know
<knix> There's also gnome-compiz-manager
<knix> or something
<Happu> a fine name indeed :P
<geser> last I tried gnome-compiz-manager didn't work very well with compiz-fusion
<geser> I'm using compizconfig-settings-manager now
<knix> Sounds like you've got an answer :)
<Happu> should it be on /usr/bin/?
<Happu> because it's not :E
<knix> o.O
<knix> It's in local?
<Happu> there is no file of the name :S
<geser> the binary is called ccsm
<Happu> even though I clearly installed it a few seconds ago
<Happu> nice
<Happu> thanks
<geser> or use Settings -> Preferences -> Compiz ...
<knix> dpkg-query -L ;)
<Happu> Uhm.. I'm fast
<Happu> I broke compiz the same way!
<Happu> well I'll fix it
<Happu> I have all the night :)
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-01
<Happu> shouldn't the emerald theme manager to work with compiz?
<RAOF> Yes; if you're using the offical emerald package and the official compiz package and are using Emerald as your decorator
<bob_sinclair> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.22-8-386
<bob_sinclair> no headers available for the kernel?
<gnomefreak> bob_sinclair: did you try looking for -9 headers? maybe -8 was removed from cache
<bob_sinclair> oh they are there, but not suffixed by `uname -r`
<bob_sinclair> need to download linux-headers-2.6.22-8 or *-generic
<databuddy> hey this is roughly elquivalent to debian sid right?
<RAOF> Kinda
<databuddy> kay
<databuddy> getting kvirc from site
<bob_sinclair> basically i need help installing vpnclient
<databuddy> dont really feel like compiling
<bob_sinclair> i don't know where to point the install to get the linux source/headers
<RAOF> databuddy: Don't expect a Sid deb to install cleanly or work on Ubuntu, though.
<databuddy> RAOF: its already broken :P
<RAOF> Debian have different versions of stuff, and it's probably built against a libc with a different ABI
<databuddy> o bah
<databuddy> they dont have a 64bit .deb anyway.
<databuddy> compile it is!!!
<pwnguin> does anyone know of a bluetooth compatibility list for linux?
<techII> ok the recent kernel update broke ndiswrapper, it shows up in the output of ifconfig, but I can't get a list of networks
<coNP> can someone on kubuntu confirm if bug 56163 still holds?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56163 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Ubuntu 6.06 looses ADSL-connection when USB-stick used" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56163
<coNP> oops... bug 56136
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56136 in xchat "[WishList]  Xchat default in Kubuntu instead of Xchat-gnome" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56136
<databuddy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<techII> ok, i seem to be having the issue described by bug #118448
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118448 in ndiswrapper "[gutsy]  can't reach wifi with kernel 2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118448
<DanaG> hmm, a completely unrelated issue, that I'm having:     https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/41427
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41427 in Ubuntu ""slow keys" can turn on surreptitiously & cause confusion." [Medium,Incomplete] 
<DanaG> I'd call that HIGH, not Medium.
<vlowther> hmmm... .me just swapped network cards -- anyone else having NM fail to associate on an ipw3945 to an open network unless the kill switch is toggled off and back on?
<vlowther> an atheros-based card works fine
<vlowther> but it also throws NMI errors on occasion, which Vista does not like at all. :(
<DanaG> NMI?
<DanaG> aND what about Vista?
<DanaG> (I deleted my Vista partition due to severe brokenness and severe hard-drive-space shortage.)
<vlowther> NMI == non-maskable interrupt
<vlowther> which Linux more or less ignores, but vista dies a horrible screaming death upon getting
<vlowther> (the NMI does not cause any problems other than killing Vista)
* vlowther has not tried the card in Vista yet, mainly because if I ignore NM and manually associate & run dhclient, the connection is fine.
<vlowther> (NMI on the Atheros card, btw)
* RAOF wonders whether anyone actually *reads* my responses in UF ideas threads.
<Toxicity999> Read useful responses on a forum?! You're nuts.
<RAOF> "Let's make a driver manager!"
<vlowther> ah-ha -- it is actually a known issue.
<vlowther> teach be to not check bugs.launchpad.net first. :)
<RAOF> vlowther: Oh, yeah.  I knew that.  I thought you'd already checked :)
<vlowther> nah -- decided to launch pidgin before firefox today, and figured 'what the heck'...
<vlowther> time to add another repro report to the bug, it seems.
<RAOF> Can you add any useful information?
<RAOF> That's not already there?
<RAOF> vlowther: You could always try the iwl3945 driver, actually.
<vlowther> RAOF: /me is still reading through the thread -- the onlt useful thing i could add is that this exact machine exhibits the bug with the ipw3945 and not with an ar5205 (IIRC)
* vlowther assumes I would have to compile the iwi3945 driver from scratch?
<RAOF> vlowther: No, not at all.
<RAOF> They're in linux-ubuntu-modules :)
<RAOF> All you need to do is add "iwl3945" to /etc/modules, and "ipw3945" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.
<vlowther> coolio
<vlowther> off to try it
<RAOF> Because iwl is set to not autoload, and you can't load it with ipw (for obvious reasons)
<RAOF> vlowther: I'll be interested to hear if you can stay associated for more than an hour with those drivers :)
<vlowther> we shall see... any interesting bugs with them I should know about (other than being horribly alpha, that is. ;) )
<RAOF> Not that I noticed.  It successfully associated with WPA2.
<DanaG> Actually, blacklist is enough.
<DanaG> With .22-9.
<DanaG> .22-8 ubuntu-modules doesn't have iwl3945, I believe.
<DanaG> Oh, I see, maybe it autoloads with custom-compiled, but not with packaged.
<RAOF> DanaG: That's right.  Ubuntu patch out the "I drive this piece of hardware" table.
<DanaG> Aah.
<RAOF> So that it doesn't autoload :)
<RAOF> And it was in .22-8
<DanaG> Oh, is there any way to get the system to explicitly release its IP address upon suspend?
<DanaG> If I don't do that, my router is too stupid to give me one when I resume.
<DanaG> Then I have to manually ifconfig to the right IP, or restart the router.
<DanaG> I don't have that issue in Windows.
<DanaG> (I don't think it's the fault of Linux; I think it's that Windows lets the router get away with being stupid.)
<DanaG> Oh, and is there a way to tell a router to give me an IP for a specific amount of time?  Right now, my router sets the lease time to over 30 years.  Yes, years.
<RAOF> I think that's a dhclient option.
<RAOF> Also, your router's config page might be useful
<DanaG> Nope, it's not.  Stupid Netgear.
<vlowthe1> firmware upgrade?
<vlowther> ah, that is better
<RAOF> How goes the iwl?
<vlowther> well, so far, so good.
<vlowther> getting decent bandwidth, and nothing too crazy is happening in dmesg -- just a bunch of REPLY_ADD_STA failed messages
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> I'll wait for you to unassociate and need to reboot before I declare it a success :)
<vlowther> NM did not appreciate my forced reomval of ipw3945, tho -- i had to take it into single-user mode to get everyhting back
<vlowther> RAOF: oh, is that the deal, then? :)
<vlowther> but reboots make the baby Jesus cry.
<vlowther> but if I must...
<RAOF> Gah.  I didn't mean that.
<vlowther> the reboot, she worked
<vlowther> not the timer starts on the iwl3945 driver, then?
<vlowther> s/not/now/
<RAOF> vlowther: Sorry.  I meant that after a while *my* attempts at using the iwl drivers resulted in me getting disassociated & needing to reboot to fix it :/
<RAOF> Yeah :)
<vlowther> ah
<vlowther> in that case, what does hte network config look like @ your end?  probably not running a wide-open AP like me...
<RAOF> Indeed.  A WPA/WPA2 setup.
<pwnguin> hmm. does gstreamer play midi files yet?
<RAOF> Not as far as I'm aware.
<RAOF> I suppose it's technically possible, though.
<vlowther> ah.  I will go out on a limb and assime the iwl3945 does not to hardware accellerated encryption, then?
<vlowther> damn my typos.
<vlowther> pwnguin: that was actually featured on Slashdot today, in an oblique fashion.
* vlowther actually reads TFAs
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> vlowther: actually
<pwnguin> i just read that artcile and was wondering
<RAOF> vlowther: Why would you suggest that?  I don't know either way.
<Pici> Woo. Latest notifcation-daemon update fixed my issue! And I thought it was just something screwy with my computer
<pwnguin> vlowther: as it happens, timidity works
<pwnguin> so it seems possible; and i hear gstreamer-plugins-bad has a timidity in cvs
<vlowther> RAOF: partially because I see arc4 and friends loaded as kernel modules
<vlowther> right after iwl3945
<vlowther> pwnguin: so someone else RTFA'ed, then. :)
<pwnguin> vlowther: indeed. i found a bounty on launchpad on the subject
<vlowther> well, there you go, then.
<pwnguin> vlowther: seriously, the command line tool just played a midi for me
<vlowther> no reason it would not
<pwnguin> and the gstreamer plugin's called timidity, so it seems like gutsy migtht work out of the box
<pwnguin> better turn on the laptop
<vlowther> jsut a matter of hooking up the timidity libs to gstreamer, then.
<pwnguin> and fixing timidity
<vlowther> well, there is that. :)
<vlowther> besides, it is not like anyone actually uses midi anymore, right ;)
<pwnguin> that was the most odd part about it
<vlowther> anyways, back to finding out what else I can cut out of suspend/resume -- I am down to a 3 second resume from STR time as it is.
<pwnguin> does the stock kernel finally build the timing stuff?
<vlowther> hm?
<vlowther> what do you mean?
<vlowther> dmesg timestamps, or something else?
<pwnguin> something else
<pwnguin> there's a tool for diagnosing where suspend is in the kernel
<RAOF> pwnguin: You mean the one that stores data in the RTC?
<pwnguin> but i guess its not timing
<pwnguin> even though its in the clock =/
<pwnguin> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> Isn't that already in the vanilla kernel?
<pwnguin> as an option
<RAOF> Or do you mean in the Ubuntu kernel?
<pwnguin> the ubuntu kernel specifically
<pwnguin> thats what i meant by "stock"
<pwnguin> since vanilla seems to be the term for kernel.org unpatched ;)
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend seems to suggest that it's been on as of Feisty
<pwnguin> well hurray
<vlowther> RAOF: well, something hiccupped there -- doesn't see mto have been the card, tho.
<RAOF> :)
<databuddy> i'm having major trouble with my pc keeping time
<databuddy> what can i do?
<cyphase> How difficult would it be to expand the functionality that tells you when Firefox needs to be restarted after an upgrade/reinstall to include more programs?
<RAOF> cyphase: Not at all, it's already used for a bunch of stuff.
<cyphase> RAOF: what stuff? I can't remember anything of the top of my head..
<RAOF> cyphase: Every time alsa gets upgraded, for example.
<RAOF> But what do you think needs such notifications?
<cyphase> RAOF: that tells you to reboot, doesn't it?
<cyphase> instead of just restarting a program
<RAOF> cyphase: No, to re-run "asoundconf"
<cyphase> hmm
<RAOF> But it's all the same infrastructure, any package can use it.
<cyphase> is it all hard coded into a binary? or is there a config file?
<cyphase> ah
<RAOF> But why would you want to?  Firefox is an exception, in that it won't use the new version until you close all existing firefox windows.
<cyphase> if liferea was updated, i might want to know so i can restart it
<cyphase> or whatever program
<RAOF> You can't just pay attention to the "what will be upgraded" window?
<cyphase> RAOF: if ubuntu developers only added what *they* needed, ubuntu wouldn't be so easy to use, would it? :)
<RAOF> cyphase: But that would be incredibly annoying; you'd get one of those notices each and every time you updated.
<RAOF> Firefox is an exception, I believe, because it won't work properly in a half-installed state.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ah, can you tell me where that functionality is?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: we need it for sun's java, and flashplugin
<Hobbsee> RAOF: of course, if you could fix it, so much better to you :)
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Your package needs to touch a file in... somewhere.
<cyphase> updates aren't to frequent, and it would only make sense for actual applications. no use in saying, "restart all prgrams that use the libc library"
<RAOF> cyphase: What are you doing in ubuntu+1 :P
<cyphase> i found the file, but i don't know how to make the dialog say what i want it to
<RAOF> Programs I use get updated multiple times a day :)
<cyphase> RAOF: i assume you're running gutsy
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Want to point me at the bug(s), and I'll see what I can do.
<RAOF> cyphase: Yes.  This *is* ubuntu+1.  It's a fair assumption to assume everyone in here is running Gutsy.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i dont remember them offhand.  it's also listed against ubuntu-restricted-extras, but i think i marked it as wontfix there, so you'll need an advanced search
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it's fairly easy to find off that, though - give me a yell if you have trouble
<Hobbsee> (your LP will probably load quicker than mine will)
<RAOF> :)
<cyphase> RAOF: there aren't nearly as many updates in feisty, seeing as it's already been released
<RAOF> cyphase: True.  But then, the updates are only bugfixes anyway, so you probably don't need to care.
<cyphase> if i don't need to care, why update it at all?
<cyphase> anyway..
<cyphase> i was just curious how you made that "restart this program" dialog pop up
<cyphase> and put XYZ text in it
<RAOF> Touch a file somewhere :)
<cyphase> yea, i know: /usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required
<cyphase> touching a file doesn't say anything about firefox
<RAOF> apt-get source firefox?
<vlowther> RAOF: well, it has been over an hour, and my connection is still $%#NO CARRIER
<RAOF> ?
<RAOF> :)
<vlowther> sorry, couldn't resist
<vlowther> (not that i have used a modem in over a decade, mind you...)
<cyphase> aha.. /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d
<DanaG> Oh, for hw crypto in iwl3945, do modinfo iwl3945.
<DanaG> There's a parameter you can pass to the module to enable hwcrypto.
<DanaG> I'm rather late, but perhaps the original asker is still around.
<vlowther> he is, but not for long.
<vlowther> DanaG: any idea on how stable it is?
<DanaG> Hmm, I haven't tried it much.
<malnilion> Lol, this is the stupidest question ever, but anybody know a command to recursively search an entire directory worth of files for a text string?
<DanaG> Well, to execute commands on things,
<DanaG> find /some/path -exec some-bin {} \;
<DanaG> where {} is replaced by current file, and the last semicolon DOES have to be escaped with a backslash.
<DanaG> So it'd be 'find /some/path -exec grep pattern {} \;
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I just updated to gutsy, and I was wondering how to enable compiz-fusion.
<malnilion> Do you think I could cat -R /path/* |grep "string" or something?
<DanaG> I don't know if cat has recursive option.
<malnilion> Darn, it doesn't
<d4rkmonkey> Nevermind, I found it
<vlowther> d4rkmonkey: (cd dir && grep -r foo *) ?
<d4rkmonkey> vlowther, what?
<vlowther> d4rkmonkey: is that what you found?
<d4rkmonkey> vlowther, no, I was talking about enabling desktop effects
<vlowther> sry, brainfart.  thought you asked the other question. :p
<d4rkmonkey> vlowther, lol, its ok :)
<vlowther> hm, if I am making that kind of stupid mistake, I should probably stop hacking on my acpi scripts.  Especially since they are the live ones.
<d4rkmonkey> vlowther, do you know how I can configure different things for desktop effects like the cube?
<vlowther> (for now, that is -- maybe after some sleep)
<vlowther> gotta use gconf-editor, IIRC.
<vlowther> /apps/compiz/plugins iirc
<d4rkmonkey> vlowther, ok
<d4rkmonkey> vlowther, that gnome-compiz-manager or whatever it was called doesn't work on gutsy?
<vlowther> no idea -- never tried it
<vlowther> until very recently, compiz and suspend did not play nice with the nVidia card on my box.
<RAOF> vlowther: And they do now?
<vlowther> RAOF: only after hacking the ACPI scripts to not do all that crap they were doing with the video card and just let the nvidia binary driver take care of things.
<vlowther> (it also cut a few seconds off resume time -- not polsting the video card and switching consoles needlessly).
<RAOF> vlowther: You mean you can have compiz enabled, suspend, and come back to a working session?
<vlowther> yes
<RAOF> Wicked.  Write a howto
<DanaG> I've gone back to 97.55 and I still have fixed nvidia suspend.
<DanaG> It was the /etc/default/acpi-support settings only that made the difference.
<DanaG> However, a second suspend-resume cycle sometimes fails.
<vlowther> heh.  I actually plan on submitting a patch to acpi-support
<tehk> Anyone know if there are going to be packages for Compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported/unofficial
<DanaG> Is there a way to make my system explicitly release its IP addresses before suspending?
<vlowther> but I noticed some other inconsistencies...
<RAOF> tehk: No.  Read the package name :)
<DanaG> Will there at least be an easy way to download and compile them while keeping the rest of the stuff packaged?
<DanaG> I'd like to see that, at least.
<DanaG> Though that may be one of those "easier said than done" sort of things.
<tehk> RAOF well the names do not really mean anything, since all of compiz fusion and beryl were unsupported
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah, it'll be easy.  compiz-bcop, and compiz-dev are all you need
<DanaG> Aah.
<RAOF> tehk: But those plugins are unsupported even by the crack-happy standards of Beryl :){
<RAOF> DanaG: In fact, you won't even need root.
<d4rkmonkey> hmm when I go into desktop effects through the gui, it lets me enable it, but when going back, it says it isn't enabled (even though its working). Whats up with that?
<RAOF> Dunno.  File a bug?
<RAOF> In fact, search for the already existing bug, I think :)
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, sounds good.
<d4rkmonkey> My wireless doesn't work in gutsy either. In feisty at first it didn't work, but one time when I turned my comp on it randomly started working. The actual hardware is off and I don't know how to turn it on :(
<tehk> Hmm I hope the shift plugin gets pushed into plugins-extra. It would be nice to have that without a third part package
<DanaG> OOps, I somehow read "shift" without the F.  OOps.
<cyphase> Why isn't restricted-manager installed in Gutsy?
<RAOF> Isn't it?
<RAOF> Let's rephrase: cyphase, it is for me :)
<cyphase> RAOF: hmm.. well, i installed tribe 3 in a virtual machine..
<cyphase> could that have affected it?
<RAOF> No, shouldn't have.
<cyphase> strange
<cyphase> ok, just looked through the ubuntu-desktop Recommends.. restricted-manager *is* in there, but it's not installed
<masterloki> gar
<masterloki> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<masterloki> !tty missing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tty missing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masterloki> !missing tty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about missing tty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masterloki> gah
<DanaG> Oh, if your consoles are blank, try 'sudo modprobe fbcon'.
<DanaG> For some reason, the module is not being loaded in the initramfs, perhaps.
<masterloki> nope cant even switch to em
<DanaG> Hmm, that's a different issue.
<masterloki> ah needed version 9775 according to Jupiter1tx
<masterloki> known bug
<masterloki> ok bbiab gonna do manual install
<RAOF> masterloki: ?L
<masterloki> ??
<RAOF> masterloki: Of the nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<masterloki> using just nvidia-glx
<RAOF> Ah.
<masterloki> 1.0-9631
<RAOF> But why a manual install?
<masterloki> is there a 9755 in the repo?
<crdlb> !info nvidia-glx-new gutsy
<RAOF> Yes
<masterloki> oh
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.22.2-9.6 (gutsy), package size 4720 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<masterloki> no reason then
<RAOF> :)
* masterloki puts that in instead
<masterloki> and may i say right the !@#$%$&$%^& on for putting in before i did manual
<masterloki> lkol
<masterloki> lol ****
<masterloki> funneh even
<masterloki> im betting the reason that compiz is doing nothing is the driver i put in too
<masterloki> hehe
<masterloki> i didnt think the 7xxx series needed that driver - just so i know for the future wasnt there a compatability list?
<masterloki> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<masterloki> RAOF, i spose i cant just purge the nvidia module and modprobe the new one and restart X
<Xemanth> what does "Go Ape!" mean in topic ? :>
<ameyer> Xemanth: I'm pretty sure a gibbon is a type of ape
<Xemanth> hmm-m
<ameyer> other than that, no clue
<Xemanth> i c
<bderrly> why does the empathy chat client exist?
<masterloki> reinstalling gutsy b/c changing ati card to nvidia card caused all kinda problems.
<RAOF> bderrly: As a simple gnome telepathy frontend?
<bderrly> RAOF: I suppose I'm not up to date on what telepathy is and why it is needed...I just discovered it 15 minutes ago
<RAOF> And telepathy is cool because it's a single API for all communications stuff: IRC, msn, gabber, SIP, VoIP, Videoconferencing...
<RAOF> And some other stuff.  Basically, the idea is that all your communications gets handled by telepathy.  So, for example, in Evolution you'll be able to tell if the person you're sending an email to is on IM
<RAOF> And stuff.  It's cool.
<RAOF> And unfinished :)
<bderrly> that sounds good
<DanaG> I'd just like to be able to voice-chat over the AIM protocol.
<bderrly> it just seems odd that we would  need yet another chat client to rule them all
<bderrly> good luck with the AIM protocol ;)
<DanaG> or is it s/protocol/network/  ?
<bderrly> oscar is the protocal
<RAOF> bderrly: The idea is that it's not a chat client.
<bderrly> err
<bderrly> protocol
<ameyer> although many things that try to do many things fail to do anything well
<DanaG> Or just find ONE cross-platform voice&video-chat  app.
<RAOF> The idea is that telepathy is a chat client backend.
<bderrly> RAOF: sorry, i was referring to empathy and didn't say so
<ameyer> Pidgin is a horrible IRC  client. for  example
<DanaG> I have friends on OS X, and ekiga doesn't have an OS X version.
<bderrly> ameyer: funny you should mention that as i'm running irc from pidgin as a test right now :)
<RAOF> DanaG: But it uses SIP and does open standards.  I've talked with a jml with Ekiga, and he was on OS X
<ameyer> perhaps it's  improved recently
<DanaG> What client did the other person use?
<RAOF> Dunno.  I forget. :)
<RAOF> His client only had a crappy codec, though, so the quality wasn't too awesome.
<DanaG> Plus, I have to use offboard sound if I want to use a microphone.
<RAOF> Heh.
<DanaG> But then again, I mostly only ever leave my external sound card behind when I'm going somewhere where I can talk to the people, anyway.
<bderrly> is empathy/telepathy going to support more than the three or four protocols it does now?
<bderrly> it seems silly to create another chat client that only supports a few protocols
<DanaG> I've found a bug with GTK: popup menus only respond to right mouse button.
<DanaG> Try this in pidgin: right click the input box, then try to select an input method with the left button.
<DanaG> It doesn't work.
<bderrly> input methods is greyed out for me
<DanaG> Okay, it works after about 10 or so tries.
<DanaG> Do you have SCIM installed?
<bderrly> it would appear so
<DanaG> Hmm.
<bderrly> ii  scim               1.4.7-1ubuntu1     smart common input method platform
<bderrly> it is available if i right click a gnome-term
<DanaG> i   scim-gtk2-immodule
<bderrly> installed
<RAOF> bderrly: empathy should support everything that telepathy does, and telepathy is meant to support everything.
<DanaG> Hmm, for me, it took 10 tries to select it one time, then 6 tries to select Default again.
<DanaG> That's what I'd call broken.
<bderrly> haha
<bderrly> yeah
<DanaG> The same thing applies to pavucontrol when moving streams between devices.
<bderrly> ok
<bderrly> this makes me feel better: there is work on a pidgin to work with telepathy
<bderrly> s/a pidgin/pidgin/
<DanaG> Argh, I can't figure out how to set up port forwarding on my iptables.
<DanaG> I'm running qemu under NAT on tap0, but I need to make the client reachable from the host.
<tehk> Have upstream versions frozen yet?
<RAOF> Nowhere neap
<RAOF> s/p/r/
<ameyer> i think that's a couple weeks away
<RAOF> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<RAOF> Nah, that's not it.
<tehk> I found it, august 16th
<RAOF> Ages away :)
<tehk> Yea ages.
<ameyer> that doesn't 100% freeze things, right?
<RAOF> No, it merely means you need to have a reason.
<ameyer> like security fixes
<ameyer> or even bug fixes
* ameyer shuts up
<RAOF> Or useful new features, even.
<masterloki> ok did fresh install with nvidia card and desktop effects do not work out of the box
<masterloki> it put in the argb stuff in the xorg when activating the nvidia module + reboot
<masterloki> doing full system update which is probably a mistake
<masterloki> and curiously enough i can get to the tty screens atm with ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<masterloki> so if that goes away im gonna guess its the package that does that lol
<DanglyBits> how can i play a wma movie using totem in gutsy?
<DanglyBits> how can i play a wmv's movie using totem in gutsy?
<databuddy> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<databuddy> and get the w32/w64/codecs
<databuddy> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RAOF> databuddy: Not needed.
<RAOF> databuddy: There are now open-source wmv3 decoders.
<DanaG> Argh, I'm trying to get seamlessvirtualization to work, but I can't get it to do so.
* databuddy sighs
<DanaG> RDP works, but it's windowed.
<databuddy> RAOF: fine.
<databuddy> DanglyBits: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<RAOF> DanaG: You should be able to get away with totem-gstreamer, and gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg.
<RAOF> databuddy: That also works :)
<DanaG> Wrong tab-conplete?
<databuddy> mplayer > all
<RAOF> DanaG: Indeed.  Sorry.
* databuddy pats RAOF 
<databuddy> getting old and tired or just need a mocha?
<praecox> hey, anyone here can help me out with Compiz under Kubuntu?
<databuddy> :D
<RAOF> databuddy: If you're going to install totem-xine, though, you should also recommend libxine-ffmpeg, where the wmv3 decoder resides :)
<DanaG> How do I fix the seamlessrdp?
<DanaG> That's just odd: Now I'm getting both the full desktop AND the separate app.
<DanaG> So I see my windows twice.
<DanaG> Oh yay, and I managed to CRASH the thing by resizing a window with metacity.
<DanaG> That hardly seems "seamless" to me!
<DanaG> That is just plain odd.
<RAOF> :)
<DanaG> It's like an echo -- I see the full desktop, on-top but click-through, and then I see anything I'm running above that.
<DanaG> Okay, it's not unclickable.  Oops.
<DanglyBits> where can i find a decent theme with a bottom kicker like MacOSX uses ?
<Amaranth> DanglyBits: that requires a separate 'dock' application
<Amaranth> well, to do it right, anyway
<DanglyBits> which one?
<Amaranth> which one what?
<DanglyBits> which dock apps
<DanaG> I wonder why I'm getting this echo of a desktop.
<DanglyBits> There are no dock apps for gutsy to look like MacOSX are there.
<DanglyBits> its the only cool thing i like about OSX
<RAOF> AWN is close, I think.
<DanglyBits> AWN?
<aslan> hello, Does anyone know where I can python-psyco? I'm trying to install bittorent 5.08
<RAOF> !info python-psycho gutsy
<ubotu> Package python-psycho does not exist in gutsy
* RAOF sceptates
<RAOF> Where did it go?  Hm.
<Amaranth> !info python-psyco
<ubotu> python-psyco: python specializing compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-3 (gutsy), package size 232 kB, installed size 652 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 netbsd-i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<RAOF> Aaah.
<RAOF> Thanks.
<Amaranth> wow ubotu automatically shows gutsy here
<Amaranth> nice
<aslan> ah damn.. it's only for i386
<RAOF> aslan: aptitude install python-
<aslan> that doesn't help me on an x86_64 system
<RAOF> Bah, that's not meant to be enter :)
<aslan> RAOF: lol
<Amaranth> aslan: psyco only exists on x86
<Amaranth> because it's hand optimized x86 assembler
<aslan> Amaranth: hrmm.. so there's no way to install bittorrent 5.08 on x86_64 huh ?
<aslan> that sucks
<Amaranth> all apps that use psyco don't require it
<aslan> Azureus keeps dying
<Amaranth> well, all sane apps
<RAOF> aslan: Deluge?
<Amaranth> psyco doesn't do anything essential, it just makes stuff run faster
<xstasi> argh
<aslan> RAOF: haven't tried that.. I'm looking for an alternative to azureus, doesn' want java using all my memory.
<xstasi> i just upgraded my gnome, and top and down edges are not clickable
<xstasi> i have to go 1 pixel up/down to be able to click on the bars
<xstasi> wtf :|
<DanglyBits> how can i install awn in gutsy?
<Amaranth> xstasi: this is compiz
<xstasi> Amaranth, so i had to begin with "i just upgraded my compiz"?
<Amaranth> no, i'm saying compiz is responsible
<xstasi> ok
<xstasi> how do i fix this?
<RAOF> DanglyBits: How much do you care about going outside the package manager :)
<aslan> RAOF: where do I get deluge from ?
<RAOF> !info deluge-torrent
<ubotu> deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1292 kB, installed size 4344 kB
<Amaranth> xstasi: open ccsm and in the wall actions get rid of the screen edges
<aslan> RAOF: uh.. it's not showing up here..
<RAOF> aslan: Then you're on feisty.
<xstasi> but i just disabled the wall
<xstasi> :|
<Amaranth> aslan: are you using gutsy?
<aslan> yep
<aslan> gutsy
<Amaranth> aslan: up-to-date?
<RAOF> Then enable universe.
<aslan> Amaranth: yep just ran apt-get update
<Amaranth> xstasi: dunno what to tell you, that fixes it for me
<xstasi> Amaranth, which option exactly?
<aslan> RAOF: it is
<aslan> this is oddd
<aslan> Here's my sources.list
<Amaranth> xstasi: if you disabled wall then you have something else enabled that uses screen edges or screen corners
<xstasi> i just reenabled wall, just to see
<Amaranth> but you said disabling wall didn't fix it
<xstasi> what is the exact setting on wall?
<aslan> http://pastebin.ca/641463
<Amaranth> xstasi: it's the actions
<xstasi> k, i'll check asap
<xstasi> brb
<Amaranth> Flip Left/Up/Right/Down
<RAOF> aslan: That looks right.  I have no idea why you can't see it.
<aslan> RAOF: is it only for i686?
<RAOF> No.
<aslan> I am running x86_64
<aslan> hrmm...
<RAOF> I use it on my x86_64 systems.
<DanaG> I wonder why seamlessrdp is so borked.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should file a bug report.
<aslan> It would be nice to get deluge installed.
<aslan> the website only has feisty debs
<aslan> any ideas on things I can try to find a gutsy deb ?
<RAOF> DanaG: Yup.  Bug!
<RAOF> aslan: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install deluge-torrent
<RAOF> aslan: Really, realy, should work.
<aslan> RAOF: found it
<aslan> for some reason it wasn't showing up correctly with my tab completion
<aslan> so I googled it and found out it's called deluge-torrent
<Amaranth> aslan: dude, type it out
<aslan> typed that in and I'm goog :)
<aslan> good*
<Amaranth> we told you it was deluge-torrent :)
<masterloki> fixed my problem
<aslan> Amaranth: hehe sorry my bad :)
<masterloki> forgot to turn on window decorations in comipz
<RAOF> :)
<masterloki> installed ccsm after full reinstall >_<
<masterloki> talk about newb mistake lol
<masterloki> <<--- still starscalling/nekostar/etc on masterloki's box
<masterloki> but DUDE
<masterloki> holy CR@p0l@
<masterloki> great stuff i cant wait till i get a vid card for my machine now ;_;
<aslan> RAOF: um.. this is probably a lame question, but since I've never used it before, are there recommended settings ?
<RAOF> aslan: For deluge?  It's gnome!  Sane defaults, baby!
<DanaG> And no options to change things if the defaults don't work for you.
<DanaG> Heh heh.
<DanaG> At least, I've found that to be the case for some apps, such as Totem.
<RAOF> Not Deluge.  There are plenty of options.  But yeah, sane defaults.
<aslan> RAOF: ok cool thanx
<aslan> hrmm this sucks.. I can't connect to the trackers on scenetorrents with deluge..
<aslan> hrmm... I know I'm running alpha software so I'm not complaining, but is anyone else in here having a lot of applications die? I installed deluge, and everytime I try to load a torrent it says that it crashed, but the application doesn't actually crash, it just doesn't load the torrent.
<RAOF> That doesn't happen for me.
<aslan> huh weird.
<aslan> I think I might do a full reinstall, I upgraded to gutsy from feisty and maybe that caused issues
<ameyer> aslan: that's not entirely unexpected
<ameyer> it is alpha software
<databuddy> deluge?
<databuddy> @_@
<databuddy> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<ameyer> well, gutsy's certainly alpha
<ameyer> and at some point in development I remember APT being completely hosed for some in feisty
<ameyer> it's alpha, stuff breaks
<ameyer> heck, feisty broke badly about a week before release
<databuddy> i'm having major trouble with the clock keeping time
<databuddy> any ideas?
<databuddy> its drifting rally bad
<RAOF> How fast?
<databuddy> oh
<databuddy> half hour every 8-10 or something
<snadge> feisty was still broken for release.. imho
<RAOF> That's pretty bad.
<databuddy> which is really bad - this is my alarm clock.
<snadge> edgey was more successful for me .. there were a few show stopping bugs
<databuddy> installed ntp for server - any way to make a cron job to update clock every 15 min till i can mess with it
<databuddy> ?
<snadge> like not being able to install to an already partitioned reiserfs partition
<snadge> i thought that one was pretty stupid
<RAOF> snadge: You mean, having an existing /home on reiser broke?
<DanaG> Hmm, if I use kvm with the vga mode instead of cirrus, it just crashes.
<snadge> no.. it wouldn't even detect the / filesystem
<snadge> even if i formatted it
<snadge> the solution was to use the alternate installer
<snadge> i think that was an edgy bug actually.. and then feisty complete broke desktop effects
<databuddy> ga so any ideas RAOF ?
<databuddy>  1 Aug 01:37:43 ntpdate[8518] : no servers can be used, exiting
<databuddy> !ntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aslan> hrmmm.. so any ideas why after my last update any app using java hangs.. and java just uses up my entire CPU ?
<aslan> I've tried downgrading to 1.5 and changing the symlink in /etc/alternatives
<aslan> I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling java 1.6
<aslan> and still nothing..
<DanaG> Argh, "Qemulator" is buggy.
<DanaG> Crash.  Crash.  Crash.  Crash.
<DanaG> Wow, qemulator is a buggy POS.  It crashes even just by pressing tab.
<mloki_> can someone here help me out
<mloki_> i m tring to set up my sensors in gusty
<DanaG> Have you run 'sudo sensors-detect'  ?
<mloki_> yes
<mloki_> I m to the part where I hav and the lines
<mloki_> and I don't know where to find /ect/modules
<mloki_> I put that in the termial and got a command not found
<mloki_> message
<DanaG> I believe if you tell it 'yes', it should automatically put it in the file.
<DanaG> What text editor do you prefer?
<DanaG> If a GUI app, gksu gedit /etc/modules
<DanaG> and if not, you can sudo nano /etc/modules
<DanaG> (where gedit and nano are the editors I use, as examples.)
<mloki_> the standard one
<mloki_> I still lost
<DanaG> Hmm, use any editor and edit the file, /etc/modules .
<DanaG> (period is not part of the name.)
<mloki_> I opened the gedit and copied the driver modules there but when I tried to save them It told me Could not save the file /ect/modules.
<DanaG> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<DanaG> gksudo gedit
<mloki_> now I should be able to run /etc/init.d/module-init-tools this right
<mloki_> sorry I haveing a hard time with this I a newb
<DanaG> Or just manually modprobe those modules yourself, also with sudo.
<mloki_> cool it loaded the kernel mod and the drivers
<mloki_> now I test will test it out
<mloki_> yeah it worked thank you for the help
<DanaG> You're welcome.
<DanaG> Oh, must go to sleep now.  Well, I should have gone a few hours ago, but I was busy watching 'qemulator' freeze at the drop of a hat.
<IdleOne> is there a tracking system for updates/upgrades?
<hylje> launchpad?
<IdleOne> what I mean is does every update/upgrade have a number or a name assigned to it ?
<hylje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy see latest uploads
<MattJ> Does anyone have an idea why the latest kernel update makes hibernate work incorrectly on my laptop?
<rocky> alright, i think i'm gonna upgrade one of my fiesty machines to gutsy to see what's coming down the pipe... what's the latest install cd image i should download ?
<gnomefreak> rocky: in the /topic
<rocky> ah tribe 3
<rocky> does anyone know if gutsy has any native marvell topdog (wifi)  support ?
<praecox> is there any way I can move kwallet and stored passwords to new computer?
<praecox> in other words, how am I suppose to backup kwallet passwords?
<hylje> hmm where can i find the roadmap or feature list for gutsy?
<hylje> praecox: chances are kwallet stores the things in a .directory in your home directory
<Pici> hylje: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/
<hylje> ty
<Hobbsee> praecox: backup .kde/
<praecox> Hobbsee, well, I already moved all files named 'kwallet' from .kde, but Kopete still asks me for passwords...
<Hobbsee> both in apps/ and config/ ?
<praecox> Hobbsee, yes.
<Hobbsee> then i dont know
<praecox> Hobbsee, there were only two files: .kde/share/config/kwalletrc and .kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl
<Hobbsee> oh, nothing else in .kde/share/apps/kwallet/?  fair enough
<burner> any crashers or serious issues with latest dist-upgrade to get gnome 2.19.6 that are known yet?  I'm on vacation with a 30kb connection which means a serious commitment to upgrade :)
<coNP> :D
<rocky> odd, just booted the desktop CD up on my laptop, it went into X and all i see is a blank desktop (i can move around my mouse, etc)
<rocky> what's the url for reporting bugs with tribe 3?
<rocky> it seems if i have my integrated wifi adapter disabled (in bios on my dell latitude d800) when i try running the installer then when gnome starts up everything hangs ...
<burner> rocky: launchpad.net
<rocky> i can switch to a console window and it gives me the illusion i can run commands, but any command i enter hangs
<burner> so... enable it? ;)
<rocky> but, if i enable my wifi adapter and try installing, things work ;)
<rocky> lol of course ;)
<rocky> and that's what i will do
<rocky> but it should probably still be reported ;)
<burner> for sure, use launchpad :)
<rocky> does gutsy have nvidia binary driver support?
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> just install as normal
<rocky> how do i launch the restricted devices manager app in gutsy ?
<rocky> not in my menu
<Pici> rocky: I think it was not included in the Tribe3 install. You'll need to install it manually, might need to enable the restricted repos first.
<rocky> what is the package called?
<Pici> restricted-manager
<rocky> bah, why'd it install my nvidia-glx-new in favour of nvidia-glx ?
<DanaG> Argh, something is making Qemu simply freeze when Windows tries to boot.
<coNP> hey DanaG
<coNP> I guess you also asked this some ten hours ago :)
<DanaG> Yet kvm works.
<jussi01> hmmm, seems like _everything is broken today
<DanaG> Hmm, I got help in the #vbox channel.
<rocky> odd... i have 2 wireless devices in my laptop and 3 separate AP's to connect to and i can't connect to any using gutsy (even though they worked fine in feisty)
<HEP85> hi. I am using gutsy and have no gnome-splash screen and an empty user list at gdm login
<Pici> HEP85: Have you updated lately, I think I remember seeing some gdm fixes recently.
<HEP85> Pici: It's up-to-date, but since I'm using AMD64 maybe the fix didn't get to the 64 bit repo yet
<HEP85> though I remember an update for gdm yesterday. It's version 2.19.5-0ubuntu1
<Pici> HEP85: and you've restarted gdm since then?
<HEP85> yes, I also rebooted and tried some setting changes
<Pici> hmmm
<HEP85> is it right that the splash screen is also part of gdm?
<Pici> No.. thats the usplash package
<HEP85> Pici: No. I don't mean the bootscreen
<HEP85> Pici: I mean the gnome splash right after login where it loads the update-manager and stuff
<Pici> HEP85: I dont think thats part of gdm...
<Pici> Rather a gnome component
<HEP85> Pici: I found it. It is gnome-session
<HEP85> I'll be back!
<loufoque> is it me or is nautilus quite buggy in gutsy atm?
<databuddy> well loufoque is gone but yeah its buggy
<Fracture> i'm trying gutsy out with compiz fusion.. one thing that annoys me, is that the applications/places and system menus don't work if your pointer is at the top of the screen.
<teratoma> openoffice no longer works for me, much sadness
<Fracture> gnome-terminal doesn't work for me :(
<Fracture> Bus error (core dumped)
<teratoma> i guess you are sadder than i am
<Fracture> well.. there's always xterm !
<Dekkard> hmm
<Fracture> hmm ?
<Dekkard> i just tried gnome-terminal and oo.org
<Dekkard>  the term works
<Dekkard> OO is still trying to open
<Dekkard> never opened..
<teratoma> yeah, oo does the same for me.  trying... i deleted ~/.openoffice* also
<Dekkard> (process:25086): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_screen_get_font_options: assertion `GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed
<Dekkard> koffice still works it seems
<Fracture> is there a way to get ubuntu to install any dbg packages for any installed package ?
<Dekkard> dbg?
<Fracture> debug
<Dekkard> sorry
<Fracture> they are all called "original package"-dbg
<Fracture> one neat idea for testing would be to allow a user to say, "automatically install debug symbols"
<geser> there is a seperate archive with -dbgsym packages which contains the debug symbols
<Fracture> yeah, I know that.. but wouldn't it be great if you could configure the "Software Sources" to automatically install debug symbol packages ?
<geser> the most users have no use for them
<geser> apport simply uploads the crashfile and it gets backtraced in the Ubuntu DC
<Fracture> what is backtracing ?
<coNP> Fracture: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace if you are interested
<Fracture> coNP: yeah, am reading that .. just found it :)
<coNP>  congratulations :)
<Fracture> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedProblemReports
<coNP> yeah, wiki has *lots* of useful information
<Fracture> its a great idea - the server side backtracing !
<teratoma> so how do i make openoffice work again ?
<Fracture> are all those non ascii characters correct https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/129770 ?
<Fracture> for the backtraced files
<Dekkard> the bug  with OO.org is mentioned in the wiki..
<Dekkard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org2/+bug/127944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127944 in openoffice.org2 "[gutsy] Open Office applications don't start " [High,Confirmed] 
<Fracture> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/129770 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129770 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,New] 
<Dekkard> teratoma try installing these packages: mozilla-openoffice.org openoffice.org-gnome openoffice.org-gtk openoffice.org-kde
<teratoma> yeah i just did that, it worked
<Dekkard> koo
<Dekkard>  it didnt work for me
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, is there any gui to edit the desktop effects settings?
<pygi> hello people
<d4rkmonkey> Hi!
<d4rkmonkey> pygi, would you happen to know if there is any gui for the desktop effects in gutsy?
<pygi> d4rkmonkey, there doesn't seem to be any, sorry
<pygi> anyone in here willing to do some cd-burning with Brasero? :)
<pygi> if you have a cd-rw ofcourse ^_^
<d4rkmonkey> pygi, ok, thanks for the help anyways. I'd help with that CD-Burning but I don't have any cd-rw :(
<pygi> d4rkmonkey, don't worry ;)
<jussi01> d4rkmonkey: there is a gui for compiz fusion...
<d4rkmonkey> jussi01, which is?
<d4rkmonkey> jussi01, whats this gui you speak of? I need something to change individual settings
<jussi01> d4rkmonkey: I think its called ccsm
<d4rkmonkey> jussi01, ok, I'll try that. Thanks
<jussi01> !info ccsm
<ubotu> Package ccsm does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> hmmm
<d4rkmonkey> o
<jussi01> might only be in the compiz repo
<pygi> compizconfig-settings-manager
<pygi> ?
<jussi01> pygi: yeah that one
<d4rkmonkey> I'll see if that one works then
<d4rkmonkey> thanks :)
<pygi> yw
<d4rkmonkey> looks like it works  so far :)
<jussi01> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0+git20070712-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 442 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<Vuen> hey guys, i'm trying to report a bug in the login manager. anyone know how i can take a screenshot of it?
<coNP> Vuen: press alt-printscreen for window, printscreen for whole screen
<Vuen> coNP: then what?
<Vuen> coNP: where does it put this screenshot?
<coNP> Vuen: you chan choose the path. But I guess to your Desktop by default
<Vuen> coNP: does it do this all automatically? or is it going to launch a screenshot app?
<coNP> launches a screenshot app
<Vuen> see this is the problem. i want to take a screenshot of the *login manager*
<stdin> Vuen: he's asking about making a screenshot of GDM, *before* he logs in
<coNP> oh /me is sorry
<Vuen> apparently imagemagick can do it, but it won't accept my -display command
<coNP> what about running gdmXnest?
<Vuen> `import -display localhost:0.0 1.jpg` doesn't work, it just says cannot contact display
<coNP> and capturing it as if it were a regular window (as it is one :))
<Vuen> gdmXnest? never heard of it... hmm
<Vuen> is there one for kdm? because the bug is actually in kdm
<coNP> oh, sorry
<Vuen> installing xnest right now
<Vuen> wait a sec, i think i got imagemagick to work
<Vuen> lemme try it
<Vuen> hmm, yeah, imagemagick doesn't seem to want to work now that i've logged out :(
<Vuen> says connection refused by server, even though i'm running the import command as root
<coNP> use a camera :)
<Vuen> heh
<Vuen> i'm almost at that point, lol
<Vuen> let's try this xnest thing...
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know if I would need to manually install any drivers for an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection wireless card? (got that name from lshw)
<stdin> intel = open source = no worries
<d4rkmonkey> stdin, ok, I think that the actual card got turned off somehow :(
<d4rkmonkey> stdin, it worked in feisty, but the light isn't even turning on in gutsy... I'm pretty sure somehow the card got turned off, it turned itself off when I installed feisty... no idea how to turn it on though, last time it just randomly turn itself on in a reboot
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> d4rkmonkey: try "sudo -a modprobe ipw2200 eepro100" ?
<d4rkmonkey> stdin, I will
<d4rkmonkey> uhh
<d4rkmonkey> tells me -a is an illegal option.
<d4rkmonkey> stdin, did you mean modprove -a?
<stdin> ahh, yes :p
<pimp31415> hey
<d4rkmonkey> stdin, didn't work.. I think the actual hardware got turned off somehow
<d4rkmonkey> hi pimp31415
<stdin> is there some sort of hardware switch?
<pimp31415> question: when i go to tty with the ctrlaltf1 and back to ctrlaltf7 when in gdm i get black screen when gdm is redrawn
<pimp31415> any ideas?
<pimp31415> restarting gdm doesnt do it
<pimp31415> i can log into gnome but then i get another blank screen
<d4rkmonkey> stdin, no actual switch that I can find :( I don't know how it turns off lol, I'm going to check my bios again later today
<stdin> d4rkmonkey: have you upgraded to the latest kernel yet (2.6.22-9) ?
<d4rkmonkey> stdin, I'll check, I only upgraded to gutsy yesterday
<d4rkmonkey> yeah thats the kernel i'm using... Its gotta be something to do with hardware
<stdin> d4rkmonkey: I did a bit o' digging, ipw3945 is the module that makes that work. try "lsmod | grep ipw3945" to see if it's loaded, of not load it with "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<pimp31415> gah
<d4rkmonkey> yeah stdin its loaded, I'm now like.. 100% sure that its hardware, not Ubuntus fault. thanks anyways
<finalbeta> Hmm, pidgin is actually kind of nice, is doesn't look bad anymore.
<d4rkmonkey> finalbeta, yeah, pidgin rocks, I started using aMSN again for MSN though when I upgraded to gutsy, just because it has more features, and also isn't as ugly as it was before
<pygi> hehe
* pygi pokes people who have cd-rw to test brasero for me, anyone? :)
<finalbeta> Are there any plans on integrating voice/video? Current plans. Or will pigding move to the telepathy framework?
<finalbeta> that one should combine everything right?
<finalbeta> I'm surprised glipper didn't make it as a default yet, seemed to solve one of the obvious deficiencies.
<arpu> hi @all
<arpu> how can i disable the start up sound for my macbook ?
<arpu> i think about rEFit
<arpu> anybody an idea
<Chadwick|359> Hrrrrrm, Has anybody else notice a sudden lack of touchpad on Inspiron 9300 machines? Or any other Synaptics pointer, for that matter
<opopanax> hey all
<opopanax> so, i'm finding that compiz-fusion doesn't seem to support other opengl apps.  Anyone else running into that?
<opopanax> glxgears halts X, and so do all the games I've tried.
<opopanax> beryl was fabulous, compiz is a step down, imo
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-02
<Pici> opop: Sounds like something changed in your xwindows setup, compiz-fusion and beryl are nearly the same thing.
<opop> X is fine, same xorg.conf.
<opop> i'll tweak a thing or two.  maybe take out the allowglxwithcomposite argument.
<opopanax> no es goodo
<opopanax> ah, wonderful.  no beryl in gutsy.  fuck my ass, what else?
<opopanax> omg, i'm so sorry
<opopanax> wc
<PriceChild> opopanax, beryl does not exist anymore
<opopanax> ok, cool.
<opopanax> i'm wondering what's up with my config, then...
<opopanax> ah well, i'm sure it will all work out in the end.
<opopanax> any reason the 3d windows didn't make it from beryl, anyone know?
<crdlb> opopanax, needs a core patch to work properly
<crdlb> compiz core that is
<Takeya|Ikuhara> isn't beryl that theme thing?
<crdlb> once that patch is in core, 3d will be put into a plugin pack
<Takeya|Ikuhara> like xgl?
<opopanax> i see.
<opopanax> well, like beryl.
<crdlb> you can already get it from gitweb and compile it yourself, but it has issues
<Takeya|Ikuhara> i'm new to this and how do you get xgl on ububtu?
<opopanax> xgl's long dead, too, right?
<Takeya|Ikuhara> really?
<crdlb> no
<Takeya|Ikuhara> oh yeah
<crdlb> Xgl isn't dead but most people don't need it
<Takeya|Ikuhara> isn't beryl the new xgl?
<crdlb> no
<opopanax> that's right, it was an abstraction layer, right?
<Takeya|Ikuhara> hmmm
<crdlb> Xgl, AIGLX, and nvidia's thing are platforms that composite manager like beryl and compiz can run on
<Takeya|Ikuhara> i want those special feature that xgl has
<Takeya|Ikuhara> the cube and all
<opopanax> the linux 3d desktop has come a long way.
* opopanax digs the cube.
<crdlb> yeah exactly, Xgl is an abstraction layer
<Takeya|Ikuhara> i've used the packet manager
<Takeya|Ikuhara> i have the beryl core
<Takeya|Ikuhara> but
<Takeya|Ikuhara> i'm so lost
<Pici> Takeya|Ikuhara: Are you running on Gutsy?
<Takeya|Ikuhara> ....uhhh
<Takeya|Ikuhara> no....clue
<crdlb> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<opopanax> ruh roh.
<Takeya|Ikuhara> !version
<opopanax> !versin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Takeya|Ikuhara> hmm
<opopanax> !version
<crdlb> :/
<Pici> Takeya|Ikuhara: just read what ubotu said
<opopanax> lol
<Takeya|Ikuhara> !shell lsb_release -a
<crdlb> ...
<opopanax> !shell lsb_release -a
<Takeya|Ikuhara> uhh
<crdlb> open a terminal
<opopanax> i guess I don't have bangy goodness plugged in.
<Takeya|Ikuhara> oh
<opopanax> where can I replace metacity with emerald?
<crdlb> opopanax, those aren't comparable
<crdlb> metacity is a window manager, emerald is a decorator for compiz
<Takeya|Ikuhara> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Takeya|Ikuhara> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<Takeya|Ikuhara> Release:        7.04
<Takeya|Ikuhara> Codename:       feisty
<Takeya|Ikuhara> that's what i got
<Pici> Takeya|Ikuhara: This is the channel for the development version of Ubuntu, you'd be better off asking compiz/beryl/xgl questions in #ubuntu-effects and general Ubuntu questions in #ubuntu
<opopanax> i know what it is.  I guess I'm asking, where do I change the command line from compiz to compiz --replace emrald
<Spangle> my god
<crdlb> opopanax, ccsm: window decoration> commmand
<Spangle> so many channels
<opopanax> ... so little time...heh
<Spangle> all i want is something like xgl on my ububtu
<Pici> Spangle: This isnt the right channel to ask, you'd get a much faster reply in those channels I mentioned.
<opopanax> spangle:  try beryl in feisty, or go cutting edge and look for the feisty compiz-fusion howto in the forums.
<opopanax> hah!  thank you, crdlb
<Spangle> hmm
<opopanax> couldn't find it at first.
<opopanax> "emerald --replace" should do it, yeah?
<Spangle> opopanax, beryl in fiesty? o_O
<opopanax> i had it a week ago.  it's in universe, even.
<Spangle> o_O
<opopanax> i know, i was shocked meself
<Spangle> so
<opopanax> so...
<Spangle> cool
<Spangle> so.. i sleep more than is required for a human being? what do you want from me?
<Spangle> i'm already in the ubuntu-effects channel
<opopanax> heh...nothing
<Spangle> i don't think
<Spangle> there's anyone there
<Spangle> ;_;
<PriceChild> compiz (+fusion) on gutsy really seems to struggle a lot more than i remember beryl doing under high cpu load...
<opopanax> PriceChild, yeah, i think i have to agree.  but  the new nvidia driver seems to be ok.
<PriceChild> new nvidia driver?
<opopanax> nvidia-glx-new
<opopanax> not super new, right?
<PriceChild> isn't it stil 9755...?
<opopanax> PriceChild, yeah
<PriceChild> that was in feisty...
<opopanax> PriceChild, ok, wonderful.
<opopanax> i wasn't aware of it till a little bit ago
<crdlb> PriceChild, no gl yield helps with that
<crdlb> ie __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"
<opopanax> how do i set that?
<crdlb> erm you could modify the wrapper script I guess
<vlowther> arrgh -- iwl3945 == teh suck
<opopanax> i love this channel.
<vlowther> if I let the system try to unload the module going into suspend, the system beeps at me every 10 seconds forever complaining about reference counts.
<vlowther> If I add it to MODULES_WHITELIST, it kills a core on my core duo
<vlowther>  (the system still runs, though!)
<vlowther> until I suspend/resume again, then kablooey
<vlowther> something is horribly fscked up with locking in that driver.
<vlowther> it was enough to drive me into actually booting the Vista partition. :(
<opopanax> how do i change the dpi?  I'm getting suddenly that tiny-font issue
<leperkhanz> Anyone know where I can get a 2.1.0 .deb for Pidgin?
<crimsun> you can build one.
<leperkhanz> getdeb.net is down, and last I was on they didn't have the most recent build.
<RAOF> crdlb: The wrapper already sets __GL_YIELD
<crdlb> oh
<RAOF> It's just that the nvidia drivers suck under load.
<RAOF> Yay binary blobs.
<crdlb> ah I see it now
<Amaranth> yay crappy drivers
<snadge> it might not be the nvidia drivers.. it could be the schedular
<snadge> latest linux kernel relaces SD schedular with CFS
<snadge> which apparently improves 3d performance under load
<crimsun> that's only applicable if you're using a self-compiled 2.6.23ish
<snadge> might be worth looking into though
<opopanax> this is fun...
<leperkhanz> What's fun?
<leperkhanz> When is the new scheduler going to show up in Update Manager?
<RAOF> What new scheduler?
<crimsun> ...it won't for gutsy.
<crimsun> he means Linus merging CFS.
<RAOF> Ah.=
<RAOF> And the pluggable sheduling stuff.
<crimsun> aye
<RAOF> Yeah.  No matter how good an idea people on Ubuntuforums think it is, I don't think the kernel team feel that 2.6.23 is a good idea :)
<crdlb> :P
<vlowther> indeed -- andrew morton is probably bitching about all the half-assed patches people think _MUST_GO_IN_RIGHT_NOW!!!1! at this very instant. ;)
<snadge> so the kernel is already frozen for gutsy?
<snadge> why not use a new scheduler? :P
<snadge> i think the reality is.. it makes very little diference
<crdlb> what makes every little difference?
<snadge> i mean.. who plays games with 6 shell scripts looping infinitely in the background anyway
<crdlb> very*
<stdin> the kernel isn't "frozen", but it won't move from the 2.6.22 branch
<snadge> apparently theres lots of bugfixes and new drivers etc for 23
<snadge> but im sure as always, theres regressions too.. one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't things
<RAOF> Ding!
<stdin> besides, it would be damn near impossible to test/debug .23 to a stable state in under 2 months
<RAOF> The drivers have hopefully be backported with minimal disruption.
<crimsun> but users want it, so it must be good!
<RAOF> We should put automatix in ubuntu-desktop!
<stdin> users don't always know what they really want ::p
<stdin> and please don't put automatix in ubuntu-desktop or I'll have an aneurysm
<avb> hi all
* RAOF notes that sarcasm may be hard to detect on irc :)
<avb>  guys, can someody tell me what is a difference of configuration of a gnome-sccreensaver on livecd and oninstalled system?
<crdlb> let's replace the restricted drivers manager with envy!
<avb> i just copied livecd system to mine harddrive, coz installator was broken
<avb> i dont think that this is a bug. just because of nonstandrart install
<vlowther> o_O
<snadge> the sad thing is that ati wont put aiglx into fglrx before gutsy release.. no doubt
<snadge> can i get a promise that if they do release it in time.. no matter how late in the development cycle it is.. its included? ;)
<RAOF> Heh.
<snadge> j/k
<avb> snadge: it will be in next LTS
<avb> :)
<RAOF> Not a chance.  Also, you probably don't want to play with Composite+GL on fglrx for a year or so.  That's about how long it took nvidia to fix their stuff :)
<snadge> sigh.. everythings always a year away, or in the next release
<crdlb> they still haven't fixed their stuff :)
<vlowther> if by "fix" you mean "crashes less often than you average reboot rate", then yes.
<avb> use intel and be free from bugs
<avb> and crashes
<vlowther> hahahaha
<snadge> and performance
<snadge> ;)
<avb> for me performance is perfect
<avb> i945
<avb> compiz works perfect
<DanaG> And random BLINKing.
<DanaG> Damn nvidia.
<avb> and no blinking :)
<snadge> thats terrible.. people whinging about nvidia's drivers
<crdlb> intel++
<DanaG> Oh yeah, HP sells even 17" notebooks with the option of the Intel IGP.
<vlowther> ... and a pony?
<snadge> i reckon their punishment should be to use an ATI card for a month
<stdin> i get about 1200 FPS on i945 :)
<avb> i'm using 1600x1200 in i945
<avb> sometimes
<snadge> something nice and crappy.. like an unsupported radeon 9200
<snadge> with shared memory
<avb> im happy with them
<avb> as i was happy with i855gm before
<DanaG> crimsun: is there any way to get the alsa-info.sh to give me a file, not a pastebin?
<crdlb> snadge, what's wrong with a 9200?
<RAOF> snadge: Hey, I'll take a 9200 off your hands!
<RAOF> snadge: No binary blob?  Score!
<DanaG> oops, I didn't realize you hadn't been talking for a while.
<avb> nobody saw gnome-screensaver from inside?
<avb> problem that i cant lock screen is realy annoying
<snadge> RAOF: the one i've got is unsupported by radeon driver
<avb> i need to carry my laptop with me even on lounch :)
<snadge> something about not having access to how it does its memory registers or something
<avb> because of this issue
<crdlb> snadge, Xpress 200?
* vlowther shudders
<snadge> and then.. because its so old and crappy.. you have to use the "legacy" fglrx driver
<vlowther> not that card.
<vlowther> ew
<snadge> which was released over a year ago
<DanaG> Aargh, how do I get rid of the blinking?
<RAOF> DanaG: Use nouveau.
<DanaG> Can you run compiz-fusion on it?
<DanaG> I'm willing to give it a try if it's reasonbly easy to compile and install.
<RAOF> DanaG: Hell, no.  You can run glxgears on it, probably :)
<RAOF> DanaG: And I'll have some packages in my PPA for it by the end of the week or so, if you'd like to test :)
<avb>  /usr/lib/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver-dialog
<avb> ** (gnome-screensaver-dialog:7999): WARNING **: Screen locking disabled: running under GDM
<avb> i find a problem
<DanaG> [   23.092000]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:21:15 PST 2007
<DanaG> OOps, I thought that would say my model.
<RAOF> Heh, no :)
<RAOF> You're after "lspci | grep VGA" :)
<DanaG> or  lspci | grep VGA|awk -F: '{print $3}'|sed 's/ [a-Z] * Corporation // ; s/(.*)//g'
<DanaG> G70 [GeForce Go 7600] 
<DanaG> Duude, that's g73, not g70.  Durrh.
<RAOF> Hey, that's my card.  You get good RENDER acceleration.
<RAOF> G7x.
<RAOF> Or, really, NV4x :)
<RAOF> And a bunch of fun rendering bugs, but eh. :)
<stdin> DanaG: hmm, where have I seen that command before ;)
<DanaG> Beats me.... from you?
<stdin> yep :p
<mike> Greets, everyone
<mike> could someone tell me what mesa-related packages i need to uninstall before installing mesa from git? i have libgl1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa mesa-common-dev and mesa-utils installed (trying to get compiz-fusion running with the open-source driver and i was told the version of mesa i have isn't new enough for that)
<mike> open-source *ati* driver
<RAOF> mike: They lied.
<mike> umm... ok
<RAOF> Also, unistalling those mesa packages will remove half your system :)
<mike> ohh. well, thanks for the tip. heh
<mike> any ideas? i have direct rendering, but when i run "compiz --replace &" it just crashes X
<RAOF> mike: Unless you've got a Xpress 200, I think.
<mike> that's the one
<crdlb> hehe
<RAOF> What *is* your card.  Oh :(
<mike> ?
* crdlb didn't lie
<mike> lol
* crdlb is mad at RAOF now :(
* DanaG finds it funny that NVIDIA themselves call PCIe PCI-X.
<DanaG> They're NOT the same!  NOT NOT NOT!
<RAOF> crdlb: You shouldn't be suggesting mesa git!
<RAOF> DanaG: Very very much so!
<crdlb> err he wanted to get it working and I told him that's the only way
<RAOF> Aaah.
<RAOF> mike: Please don't break your system :)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what package holds the zd1211 firmwares?
<RAOF> crdlb: Wouldn't he also need git drm?
<crdlb> he said that he heard 2.6.22 was new enough
<RAOF> Oh.  Maybe.
<mike> RAOF: so i should just leave all those packages installed and install mesa and drm from git *over* them?
<crdlb> no that wouldn't be good either
<RAOF> mike: You should give up the dream of using an experimental driver :/
<crdlb> mike, wait for adamk to come back, I think he does it in a safe way
<crdlb> ie installing stuff to /opt
<RAOF> Fglrx + Xgl should work for you.
<mike> RAOF: Well, FGLRX runs terribly on this thing. can't switch to a tty session, and it hangs at reboot (it's a dual-boot system)
<crdlb> wow I think most nvidia users have those problems :)
<mike> crdlb: i never did
<RAOF> mike: Yay for a binary blob even worse than
<RAOF> nvidia's.
<mike> (nvidia on the desktop, this is my grandfather's laptop)
<DanaG> What's with that BLINKING?
<vlowther> nVidia mind control technique.
<DanaG> Or eyeball-poking.
<RAOF> That's nvidia telling you to learn Xorg driver hacking, and fix nouveau :)
<DanaG> Oh heck, even their Windows drivers are broken -- on Windows, battery is stuck at no-acceleration.
<RAOF> Their plan is to slowly bring the nvidia drivers down to the level of fglrx, then discontinue it completely.
<DanaG> I can't even select "Balanced".
<crdlb> RAOF, haha
<crdlb> they're getting awfully close :P
<DanaG> And Vista drivers are worse.  Close lid.  Open lid.  Video driver crashes.
<DanaG> Close lid.  Open lid.  Video driver crashes.
<RAOF> It'll take a while for it to get as bad as fglrx, so they're guessing nouveau will be ready in time :)
<vlowther> DanaG: no suprise, these are the same people who can't get their drivers+hardware to stop throwing STOP 0.EA errors in TEN YEARS.
<DanaG> (it's reproducible easily, but you may need to wait a bit with it closed.)
<crdlb> there's one thing I really like about fglrx over nvidia-glx
* vlowther is a mild-mannered tech by day
<DanaG> On the plus side: for me, it recovers with naught but a 2-second freeze and blink.
<DanaG> Now Creative... that's a whole different rant.
<crdlb> even if the kernel module is broken, X still starts witn no direct rendering
<crdlb> why can't nvidia do that?
<DanaG> Once I managed to have my NVIDIA do something like that.
<DanaG> I had a version mismatch, or something, but X still started -- with GLX missing.
<RAOF> Because that would mean they'd need to use Xorg infrastructure, and everyone knows that Xorg infrastructure is vastly inferior to a custom-hacked nvidia job.
<vlowther> bizzare -- X has always cratered when I inadvertenrly did that.
<RAOF> Me too.
<DanaG> Perhaps it was a libglx mismatch, not a kernel-xorg mismatch.
<DanaG> I haven't been able to reproduce it.
<DanaG> !noveau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noveau - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vlowther> RAOF: well, that used to not be the case -- way back in the XFree days...
<DanaG> waah.
<crdlb> it's nouveau :)
<DanaG> also needs a !seamlessvirtualization or a !seamlessrdp
<vlowther> and once the decision is made, there is politics, and...
<RAOF> vlowther: You mean, nvidia used XFree infrastructure?
<DanaG> Though that acts odd for me: I get the full-desktop AAANnnndd the separate window.
<vlowther> RAOF: no, that it sucked for what nVidia wanted, and it took an act of $deity to change anything.
<RAOF> Aaah.
<DanaG> Link me to a nouveau how-to, pleeaze!
<DanaG> Will it be usable for compiz-fusion?
<crdlb> no
<RAOF> DanaG: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau , and no, c-f won't work
<crdlb> will it work at all, probably not :P
<vlowther> give it a year. :)
<DanaG> s/Will/Is/  (oops, that's a worse sentence. )
<RAOF> DanaG: Also, wait till the end of the week or so, and I should have a PPA full of nouveau packages for your edification.
<vlowther> DanaG: no shiny for you!
<DanaG> PPA?
<crdlb> it's a new launchpad thing
<RAOF> Personal Package Archive.  Basically, a personal buildd on launchpad.
<RAOF> Everyone can make one!
<DanaG> I see PPA, I think of cheap USB hard drive enclosures.
<RAOF> ?
* RAOF wonders whether WoW-OpenGL+Compiz crashes X... yup.
<vlowther> no real suprise there. :)
<DanaG> How about glxinfo on sis?
<RAOF> Openchrome?
<DanaG> I don't know what chipset.
<RAOF> Oh, that's for Via, sorry.
<crdlb> yeah there's *nothing* for SIS
<DanaG> I think a good test of 3D ability is whether something can reasonably run rss-glx screensavers.
<RAOF> Well, nouveau fails that test.
<DanaG> I like the Flux screensaver, particularly -- except for when gnome-screensaver lets it run at something like 500 FPS.
<DanaG> And now, for a completely different issue:    https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Low,Incomplete] 
<DanaG> Though the report is for ATI southbridge, I have the same on my Intel laptop.
<mike> I just compiled the latest ATI driver from GIT and got it up and running. I have direct rendering, but when I try to run "compiz --replace &", X crashes. This is on a Radeon Xpress 200M. Any ideas?
<mrsno> oh dear a friend mistakenly upgraded his feisty to gutsy (i was talking him through installing 2.6.22 from gutsy)
<mrsno> mike what happened when you used the restricted drivers? (not from git)
<mike> mrsno: I'm trying to avoid using them at this point because they prevent me from getting to a tty session and make the system hang at reboot (it's a dual-boot system).
<mrsno> hmm strange mike , i have once set up one of those graphics chipsets for someone before but it worked fine in edgy :/
<mike> using FGLRX?
<mrsno> yep
<mike> hmm
<mrsno> mike i noticed the developer of 'envy' has posted some tips for using it on gutsy, i haven't tried it myself and may cause breakage but its something to try i guess
<crdlb> die envy die
<mike> lol
<mike> envy's no good?
<mrsno> die closed source drivers :-<
<mrsno> its one of a few options really
<DanaG> I just use the official nvidia installer when I want newer drivers.
<mrsno> well envy works for ati chips too, its a set of scripts so you can easily see what its doing and do it manually if required
<mrsno> wonder how long before AMD open their drivers :o
<DanaG> I think it'll be in 1.infinity years.
<DanaG> Or simply in NaN years.
<DanaG> Not a Number.
<mrsno> recent additions to their drivers suspect something is up :o they have commited to opening more code but who knows when
* DanaG loves to cat /dev/sda# to /dev/dsp.
<DanaG> Let's play "Name That File System!"
<mrsno> nn
<DanaG> I veesh somebody would sell a laptop with switchable Intel and NVIDIA video cards.  Or rather, IGP and discrete.
<crdlb> then you'd need to switch video drivers every time you flick the switch?
<DanaG> Actually, it'd be far simpler for the OEM to design it to lock when power is on.
<DanaG> That way it'd only be selectable before booting.
<DanaG> That'd be fine for me -- Intel for Linux and NVIDIA for Windows.
<crdlb> ah
<crimsun> DanaG: it does.  See the debug file in /tmp
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what's the latest version of that script?
<mike> hrmm... this seems weird, although that could just be because of my ignorance - glxinfo reports "GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap" under server glx extensions, but compiz outputs "Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. Trying again with indirect rendering: Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present"
<crimsun> that one.
<crimsun> (.30)
<DanaG> Aah, okay.  The one I noted in the bug report.
<crdlb> mike, that's normal
<mike> k
<crdlb> with the free drivers t_f_p is only available with indirect rendering
<mike> Oh ok
<mike> it says "checking for nvidia: not present" and "checking for xgl: not present" makes no mention of aiglx, so should i assume it's not even trying to use that platform?
<mike> no errors in the output at all, it just crashes X
<crdlb> yes those git drivers broke
<crdlb> that's not unexpected when building X things from git
<mike> from Xorg.0.log - "(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23" - 0x32. is that normal?
<crdlb> yes
<mike> k
<mike> well, thanks a lot for all your help anyway crdlb. much appreciated.
<mike> i'm out, peace.
<snadge> mmm.. ham & cheese croissant and an apple slice from the local deli bakery
<DanaG> I'd rather have a whole apple.
<DanaG> And croissant.
<snadge> oh you know what i mean.. a pastry slice thing
<snadge> with sugary apple stuff in it
<snadge> it probably did have a whole apple in it ;)
<snadge> was big enough
<DanaG> Oh, I saw "apple slice" as "a slice of an apple".
<databuddy> 04:00.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20267 (FastTrak100/Ultra100) (rev 02)
<databuddy> gah thats where the thing shows up in lspci
<databuddy> but why cant the bios see it ;_;
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone help me with some wireless issues which are kernel related?
<RAOF> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, my wireless card works in  2.6.20-16-generic but not in the newest kernel, any idea why this could be? its not like its an old wireless card or anything
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Do you have the linux-generic package installed?
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, I'll check, whats that?
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: The reason why you don't have wireless, probably :)
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, nope, it was isntalled
<d4rkmonkey> *installed
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, my wireless works fine in an older kernel, this is weird...
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: It's a metapackage, that depends on all the appropriate kernel packages (l-r-m, l-u-m, etc)
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> What card?
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, one second, I'll get you what lshw says
<d4rkmonkey>   product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection                vendor: Intel Corporation
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, ^^ thats the card
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> So, now, define "doesn' work"@
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, it just doesn't work at all. No "enable wireless" option. Its like its there but the system can't do anything with it.
<crdlb> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<d4rkmonkey> crdlb, in this case it just doesn't work. Nothing to it though, it doesn't do anything in the newest kernel.
<crdlb> I love that factoid, sorry
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<RAOF> Where would "enable wireless" be, exactly?
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, when you rightclick the network manager applet
<RAOF> crdlb: It's a good factoid :)
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: So, what does "iwconfig" in a terminal say.
<d4rkmonkey> I'm not in newest kernel ATM...
<d4rkmonkey> give me a second to switch and I'll tell you
<RAOF> K.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, so you wanted to know what iwconfig says, right?
<DShepherd> just being curious.. I am not on gutsy [and i shouldn't be :) ]  but can i switch modes with the laptop function key when connected to a projector or equivalent? again.. I am just curious..
<DShepherd> on gutsy.. is this possible
<d4rkmonkey> DShepherd, I thought it was possible in Feisty with some tinkering
<DShepherd> d4rkmonkey, it is??!!
<DShepherd> d4rkmonkey, point and i will follow
<d4rkmonkey> DShepherd, google for your laptop, I'm not sure exactly how, my brother got it working on two laptops in my house...
<d4rkmonkey> DShepherd, sorry I can't be more helpful.
<DShepherd> d4rkmonkey, hmmm.... ok aight kool... know if gusty can do this without tinkering? :-)
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: yes
<crdlb> DShepherd, what video card?
<DShepherd> crdlb, nvidia
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, give me a second to put it in pastebin
<RAOF> Yay
<DShepherd> nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Or rather, does it detect any wireless extensions?
<DShepherd> crdlb, ^
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, nope, it only lists lo and eth0 but my wireless is eth1
<crdlb> well I don't think gutsy would make much of a difference for nvidia
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Oookay.  Now, what does "dmesg | grep ipw" give you?
<RAOF> crdlb: Correct.
<DShepherd> crdlb, hmm.. why do you say that?
<crdlb> it's only intel that's gets the new goodness
<crdlb> that*
<RAOF> crdlb: Not ati, too?
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, should I just paste here?
<DShepherd> crdlb, oh
<crdlb> RAOF, not yet
<crdlb> no xrandr 1.2 until the next release after 6.7
<RAOF> DShepherd: It's probably <3 lines, right?  If so, yes.
<RAOF> Once again the nvidia (with the nouveau drivers) beat ATI!
<crdlb> more developers :)
<DShepherd> d4rkmonkey, i think that was for you . what RAOF said ^
<RAOF> Easier to develop for cards, too, apparently.
<crdlb> yeah I saw that
<d4rkmonkey> DShepherd, lol...
<RAOF> DShepherd, d4rkmonkey: Whoops, quite true :)
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32194/ just threw it there, its only 3 lines
<DShepherd> crdlb, 6.7?
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Hm, and you don't have an eth1?
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, nope...
<crdlb> DShepherd, of the free ati drivers
<DShepherd> crdlb, ah ok
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Odd.  Wireless killswitch is off?
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, no switch that I know of
<RAOF> And "dmesg | grep eth1" doesn't give anything, presumably.
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Troubling.  Maybe your killswitch is on :)
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, lol theres no killswitch
<DShepherd> google needs a quick way to sort searches by date. bah!
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, yeah that gives me nothing, its weird that it works in an older version of the kernel
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: You have a killswitch.  Maybe your laptop doesn't have a physical switch, but you have a killswitch :)
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, ok, then?
<RAOF> No idea, really.  File a bug.
<RAOF> Preferably with the last version that worked, and the first version that didn't.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, I don't know exactly the last version that worked and the first that didn't
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Well, that's a useful piece of information for you to discover :)
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, I just know the last version I tried that worked, which was 2.6.20-16-generic and the version that came when I upgraded to gutsy didn't
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: So, you can say (at worst) that.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, yeah...
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection may be useful.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, I'll try that before I file a bug
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, haha I should've looked at the link before saying things lol
<RAOF> Still, you should read that before filing the bug :)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, ipw3945 needs restricted-modules, and iwl3945 needs ubuntu-modules.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, yeah, I read.
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG?
<RAOF> (And a bunch of bugfixes :))
<dfgas> i am sorry for asking this, where do i get the gusty live cd?
<DanaG> Two different drivers for the same card.
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, ok, what difference is there between them? and is this something I should be trying before filing a bug?
<DanaG> Well, if you don't have either package installed, then both modules will be missing, of course.
<DanaG> dmesg | grep ipw
<d4rkmonkey>  I have ipw3945
<dfgas> nm
<defcon>  had gutsy installed a month ago, how is it now
<defcon> i*
<d4rkmonkey> E: Couldn't find package restricted-modules <-- could this be a bad thing DanaG?
<DanaG> ACtually, it's linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: You'd be after the "linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)" package, actually.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, oh lol
<RAOF> DanaG: $() FTW!
* DanaG doesn't know well enough to know the advantage.
<d4rkmonkey> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-9-generic ?
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Now, *that* is a problem :)
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, haha I think so
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, it appears to have it for the old kernel that works too.
<RAOF> DanaG: $(which $(echo $FOO | sed s/bar/baz/)) works :)
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF/DanaG, how would I go about setting up that other driver?
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: You really don't want to, it doesn't work properly.
<RAOF> On the other hand, neither does your current one... :)
<DanaG> I'm just using it because I'm feeling daring.
<DanaG> Do you have the restricted repo enabled?  If not, that'd explain it.
<defcon> can I still dist upgrade to gutsy
<defcon> or do I gotta dl the image
<RAOF> defcon: You can *always* dist-upgrade to gutsy.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, haha, its worth a try, I can always uninstall right?
<defcon> RAOF, word, how are the improvements since a month and a half ago
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Yeah.  Actually, it should be a simple "sudo modprobe -r ipw3945 && sudo modprobe ipl3945"
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, ok
<defcon> which kernel, are we using a new scheduler?
<RAOF> No1Viking:
<RAOF> Gah, tab-autocomplete should not be used for everything!
<RAOF> defcon: No.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, FATAL: Module ipl3945 not found. <-- that could be a bit of a problem
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Sorry, iwl
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, sh: /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.22-9-generic: not found <--- hmmm...
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: That is indeed your problem.  You don't have linux-restricted-modules installed.
<No1Viking> LOL @ RAOF!  :)
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, lol... so why'd it tell me that when running the command you gave me, if I understand correctly thats removing one of the drivers, and adding the other..
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Because it stops the daemon on driver unload.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF ok...
<DanaG> oops, somebody misspelled ipw as ipl.
<RAOF> DanaG: Actually, iwl as ipl :)
<DanaG> aah.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, would you happen to know the package name for ubuntu-modules?
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, thank
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: You should pastebin your sources.list, though.
<DanaG> I have my sources.list on www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, ok, I will. says I already have the package
<DanaG> I use kernel.org followed by us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<d4rkmonkey> arg just got hit with like 23 updates...
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: So, you should therefore just "sudo modprobe -vvv iwl3945"
<DanaG> What's with the triple v?
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, -vvv very very verbose or something like that?
<RAOF> I like a lot of verbosity :)
<RAOF> Generally, when 1 v means "give me some messages", more vs mean more messages :)
<DanaG> I like aptitude -{v,vv,vvv,vvvv,vvvvv} moo.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, <-- FATAL: Module iwl3945 not found.
<d4rkmonkey> whoah.. why'd I put that arrow there
<d4rkmonkey> XD
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, whoa, it worked this time, and it didn't give me anything lol, it wasn't very verbose
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, brb gotta restart for updates to work, I'd rather do this sooner than later
<DanaG> methinks somebody forgot to mention /etc/modules.
<DanaG> Too bad that person left.
<RAOF> Eh, he'll just have to manually modprobe.
<DanaG> Dang, the English language really needs a good non-gender-specific third-person pronoun.
<defcon> what cmd do I issue for gutsy dist-upgrade, do I need other repo's available for that
<DanaG> For when you don't want to assume and get it wrong.
<RAOF> DanaG: They.  Their.
<defcon> available=enabled
<DanaG> Nope, that's plural.
<d4rkmonkey> It?
<RAOF> Nope, not necessarily.
<DanaG> 'It" is not polite; therein lies the problem.
<crdlb> (s)he
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<RAOF> "Everyone loves their mother"
<DanaG> Aack!
<crdlb> RAOF, it's wrong but people use it because there's no alternative
<RAOF> crdlb: No, not wrong.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, still want me to pastebin my sources.list? (I forget where it is though)
<RAOF> crdlb: Used by well-wri
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: yes.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, where is it, lol
<DanaG> Eats, Shoots, and Leaves.  Nice book.
<crdlb> it's still not accepted in "formal English"
<RAOF>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<DanaG> Oh yeah, d4rkmonkey: add 'iwl3945' to /etc/modules
<defcon> is update-manager in gutsy?
<d4rkmonkey> thank you RAOF
<DanaG> on its own line.
<RAOF> crdlb: http://www.crossmyt.com/hc/linghebr/austheir.html
<RAOF> crdlb: :P
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, I don't think that iwl3945 helps at all lol
<DanaG> Oh yeah, why are qos_enable and hwcrypto set to 0 by default?
<crdlb> RAOF, yes they do because there's no singular gender-neutral 3rd person pronoun :)
<RAOF> DanaG: No idea.  Do they work better?
<crdlb> so everyone just uses the plural
<DanaG> And now, for a completely different issue:    https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Low,Incomplete] 
<DanaG> Different chipset on my system, but same issue.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32196/
<T-Connect> Can you guys add Ubuntu Forum link on the next firefox release?
<T-Connect> That is the only thing missing.
<d4rkmonkey> T-Connect, you realize Ubuntu has nothing to do with how firefox is made?
<DanaG> And this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/41427
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41427 in Ubuntu ""slow keys" can turn on surreptitiously & cause confusion." [Medium,Incomplete] 
<DanaG> I'd like to increase the severity, but I don't feel entitled or authorized to do so.
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Why do you have such a broken sources.list :)
<DanaG> Meaning, even if given the permission, I still wouldn't feel right changing it myself.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, its broken? lol
<RAOF> !sourceomatic | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, never noticed...
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: No, things just didn't work properly :P
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, lol... is it worth regenerating?
<DanaG> I have mine at ww.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Well, it'll fix your wireless issues.
<DanaG> er, www
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, err do I wanna include source repositories?
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Probably not.
<DanaG> Uses kernel.org first, and then us.archive.
<DanaG> dmesg | grep 'REPLY_ADD_STA failed' | wc -l
<DanaG> 639
<DanaG> Aack, what does that error even mean?
<RAOF> DanaG: Yes, those drivers *still* suck :)
<DanaG> Other than the messages, my connection seems stable.
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, hmm that different driver didn't seem to work, how do I set it back to the older driver that also didn't work?
<DanaG> It just needs a modprobe -r and modprobe after suspend.
<defcon> i am trying to dist-upgrade and it wont let me
<defcon> says my system is up to date in upgrade-manager --dist-upgrade
<d4rkmonkey> defcon, can you do update-manager -d?
<defcon> and also with -d
<defcon> same result
<d4rkmonkey> what does it give you in terminal?
<defcon> what repos do I need
<defcon> warning: could not initiate dbus
<defcon> current dist not found in meta-release file
<d4rkmonkey> defcon, you shouldn't need any new repos
<d4rkmonkey> defcon, ah, you need a developement meta-release file
<d4rkmonkey> defcon, one second, I'll find you the one I used
<defcon> thankyou
<d4rkmonkey> defcon, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<defcon> where do I put that
<d4rkmonkey> well, the file is in ~/.update-manager-core
<d4rkmonkey> its called meta-release
<d4rkmonkey> defcon, just copy all of that text, and replace everything in the meta-release file, then try. I had the exact same error when going to gutsy
<defcon> cool
<defcon> thanks
<defcon> how is gutsy now I ran it before
<defcon> a month ago
<d4rkmonkey> defcon, its ok, I like it better than feisty... desktop-effects don't crash my X like they did in feisty, and I can now run 3D programs :)
<defcon> k im installing now
<defcon> yea I hate that bug
<defcon> desktop-effects is dissapointing in feisty
<d4rkmonkey> defcon, not really. It just didn't work cus of my chipset.
<defcon> ic
<defcon> brb
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone happen to know how I would go about installing the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-9-generic?
<T-Connect> d4rkmonkey I thought Ubuntu mod firefox?
<Dana1> Argh, stupid frickin' router.
<Dana1> I switched back to ipw3945, and it utterly ignored my DHCP requests.
<d4rkmonkey> T-Connect, I guess they could make a plugin, but I don't see why they would add a link to the forums, when you can just bookmark it yourself
<DanaG> It seems to think this way"
<DanaG> Oh, he disconnected without releasing the IP, so I won't give him another one until his current IP lease expires.....
<DanaG> in 30 YEARS!
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<DanaG> That's a ludicrously long DHCP lease time, don'tcha think?
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG you wouldn't happen to know how I could go about installing the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-9-generic would you?
<DanaG> Enable the repo using sources.list, then update your package lists, and install it.
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, which Repo?
<DanaG> The restricted component.
<DanaG> You may use my sources.list for reference.
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, oh, ok.
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, heh, I should've probably run apt-get update after changing my sources list, shouldn't I...
<DanaG> Yeah.
<d4rkmonkey> maybe thats why..
<DanaG> Or aptitude.
<d4rkmonkey> hmm...
<d4rkmonkey> I'll try when its done
<DanaG> Try aptitude in a terminal with no parameters -- it's nifty.
<defcon> gutsy faster than ubuntu?
<defcon> feisty I mean
<defcon> lol
<d4rkmonkey> lol defcon I dunno...
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, whats so special about aptitude?
<DanaG> It has an ncurses gui.
<d4rkmonkey> ncurses?
<DanaG> Just try it yourself.  You don't even have to run it with sudo until you want to update package lists or apply changes.
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, but I'm too comfortable with apt-get XD
<DanaG> You can also use it with parameters, the same way as apt-get.
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<d4rkmonkey> Yay! it worked after restarting :D
* d4rkmonkey hugs DanaG 
<T-Connect> XD
<DanaG> Oh, I'd forgotten what I specifically did.
<RAOF> Ding!  Your sources.list was broken :)
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<DanaG> oh yeah, the sources.list.
<d4rkmonkey> yeah
<d4rkmonkey> that seemed to be it XD
<DanaG> I find the default way of having 3 or so lines for each repo was very confusing.
<d4rkmonkey> lol now I have nothing else to do but I'm wide awake and its like 2:30 AM...
<DanaG> Hmm, stare at the Flux screensaver for a while, perhaps.
<DanaG> Unless it decides to run at 200FPS. :(
<DanaG> Because gnome-screensaver doesn't let you change any settings, you can't set it to run nice or limit fps.
<d4rkmonkey> hmm I gotta turn screensavers on now that my comp can handle 3D :D
<RAOF> DanaG: Filed that bug?
<DanaG> :-/nope.  What would I title it?  gnome-screensaver doesn't limit fps.
<RAOF> DanaG: Pretty much, yeah.
<RAOF> I mean, it's actually pretty simple to fix
<DanaG> append -x 60.  Or some value around there.
<RAOF> Yeah.
<d4rkmonkey> I'ma draw some fire on my screen and see how long it takes for it to go away.
<DanaG> I use xscreensver, yet even then I still have to edit the config files.
<jussi01> go watch some computer games on tele...do you have that there?
<d4rkmonkey> jussi01, watch computer games on tele?
<DanaG> G4? /me barfs at the name, and curses Comcast for slaughtering TechTV.
<d4rkmonkey> jussi01, my parents will get mad if they find me awake XD
<d4rkmonkey> G4 sucks..
<d4rkmonkey> more lie..
<d4rkmonkey> *like
<d4rkmonkey> G POOR!!!
<jussi01> lol
<DanaG> Or, "Gee, for shame!"
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<d4rkmonkey> arg what the hell. Ubuntu dims my screen (GOOD when its dark everywhere else) but the laptop lights are f****** bright
<jussi01> late night here they have some combat game being played on tele, cause they cant find something else to put on. it looks like half life or something
<d4rkmonkey> (see what I did there? I censored it because some people get angry when I swear ;))
<jussi01> !ohmy | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<DanaG> One awesome thing on my Gateway laptop: a BIOS-level toggle to turn off ALL LEDs.  All of them!
<d4rkmonkey> XD I'm like 14, I know like 10 year olds that swear whatever
<d4rkmonkey> The one person who I was talking to on MSN left because she had to wake up tomorrow :(
<d4rkmonkey> and now that the wireless issue is fixed I have absolutely nothing left to do :(
<jussi01> d4rkmonkey: go learn how to package stuff
<d4rkmonkey> jussi01, lol thats no fun
<jussi01> d4rkmonkey: yes it is :)
<d4rkmonkey> I'm gonna plug in some earphones on my laptop and see if I can find anything to do on the interwebs ;)
<jussi01> here you are, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-scratch.html :P:P
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<DanaG> d4rkmonkey: http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=218
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, I've read like.. all vgcats things...
<DanaG> Aah.
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<d4rkmonkey> I read alot of webcomics
<d4rkmonkey> something to do when Im bored ;)
<benanzo> did restricted modules break for anyone with the latest kernel update
<d4rkmonkey> benanzo, no? I just didn't have the right version for a while cus of my sources.list file
<benanzo> hmmm...   restricted-modules broke (no atheros wifi) update-manager broke too.  I did the update from a chroot
<benanzo> I think that's why restricted-manager broke.  I wasn't running the gutsy kernel during the update
<benanzo> would that matter?
<d4rkmonkey> WHAT THE HELL!!!-->Sorry, your OS is not supported!We recommend Windows 2000, Windows XP, or Mac OS X.
<jussi01> lol
<d4rkmonkey> benanzo, I'm not sure if it would matter
<jussi01> d4rkmonkey: now is the time to learn to ddos...
<jussi01> :P
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<d4rkmonkey> jussi01, i just wanted to watch a damn shark week trailer! I'ma switch my user agent to IE7 in Vista and see if it can tell the difference :D
<d4rkmonkey> wait. it doesn't say vist
<d4rkmonkey> *vista
* jussi01 remembers we should all move to #ubuntuforums or #ubuntu-offtopic
<d4rkmonkey> better make that... opera in windows 2000
<d4rkmonkey> XD
<jussi01> lol
<d4rkmonkey> its not like this channel is very active right now anyways
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<d4rkmonkey> Your System is a go! Reload now!!!
<jussi01> true, but still there are people who like to read the back log
<d4rkmonkey> did that actually work? cus that'd be hilarious
<jussi01> loll
<d4rkmonkey> omg..
<d4rkmonkey> it did.
<d4rkmonkey> will the video play?
<d4rkmonkey> XD
<jussi01> d4rkmonkey: jump into #ubuntuforums lots of cool people there
<DanaG> Thailors!
<DanaG> I wonder why "madwifi" is called such... modinfo madwifi:
<DanaG> modinfo: could not find module madwifi
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<DanaG> Turns out, I guess it's ath_pci/
<DanaG> .
<d4rkmonkey> when updating to gutsy, I saw something called libsexy2
<d4rkmonkey> anyone know what it does?
<DanaG> http://www.chipx86.com/wiki/Libsexy
<jussi01> !info libsexy
<jussi01> !info libsexy2
<ubotu> Package libsexy does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> libsexy2: collection of additional GTK+ widgets - library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.11-2 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 132 kB
<DanaG> Tip: aptitude show packagename
<d4rkmonkey> :O
<DanaG> where packagename is whatever you want.
<d4rkmonkey> and show is show?
<jussi01> or apt-cache show
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> so apt-cache show libsexy2
<jussi01> d4rkmonkey: there are lots of cool aptitude/apt operators like that
<d4rkmonkey> cool
<jussi01> for instance: apt-file search apt-cache search
<jussi01> and just aptitude is really usefull too
<DanaG> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<d4rkmonkey> arggg stupid discovery channel only supporting Win XP/200 or Mac OS X
<jussi01> d4rkmonkey: write an email to them to complain
<jussi01> be like tsmithe :P
<d4rkmonkey> jussi01, meh won't really do anything... lets send them boxes of...
<d4rkmonkey> penguins.
<d4rkmonkey> many many penguins..
<jussi01> lol
<hylje> penguins are cute.
<DanaG> Unless they're Crystal SVG.  Then they're just clich.
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<d4rkmonkey> well, I'm starting to get a bit tired.
<d4rkmonkey> and bored..
<d4rkmonkey> Goodnight everyone!
<DanaG> Hmm, let's see what I have here in my collection of cardbus cards....
<DanaG> some xirc2ps_cs ethernet cards, an rt2500 wifi card, a bcm4306 wifi card, an r818x wifi card (no wpa).
<DanaG> Oh, and my cardbus Audigy.
<DanaG> Oh, is it possible to run a kde4 session in Gutsy?
<DanaG> And is there any point to it?
<DanaG> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<d4rkmonkey> I couldn't sleep, so I wanted to watch a DVD but gutsy was all like BUT I DON'T WANT YOUR CD DRIVE TO WORK!!!
<d4rkmonkey> *CD/DVD
<d4rkmonkey> Now I need some help with this. To get it working it feisty I had to do sudo modprobe piix
<d4rkmonkey> but now when i try running that, it says piix isn't found
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone know if something replaced piix?
<jussi01> !info piix
<ubotu> Package piix does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> !find piix
<DanaG> ata_piix
<DanaG> it's a module.
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, ok I'll try that
<DanaG> Do you see the drive at all?
<jussi01> :)
<ubotu> Package/file piix does not exist in gutsy
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, not without piix lol
<malnilion> I found a surefire way to crash my xserver lol
<d4rkmonkey> I guess I didn't notice it dissapearing in gutsy
<DanaG> The drive will have moved from /dev/hdx to /dev/scd#
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, ok, I just want it to work again
<DanaG> Hmm, do you see anything in dmesg upon inserting a disk?
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, don't think so.. one second
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, nope I don't. In feisty doing sudo modprobe piix just kinda made it work
<DanaG> hmm, ata_piix will have replaced it.
<d4rkmonkey> doesn't seem to be working :(
<DanaG> If it's not loaded, then load it manually.
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, shouldn't "sudo modprobe ata_piix" work?
<DanaG> Modprobe -v is better when you want to know if something was already loaded.
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<DanaG> If you see nothing, it was already loaded.  If you see the module name, it was not previously active.
<DanaG> er, lowercase modprobe.
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, I added it to modules, I'm just going to restart just incase that helps, it seemed to help with my wireless card
<d4rkmonkey> didn't seem to help this time
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> Do you see a /dev/scd0 ?
<d4rkmonkey> I'll check
<DanaG> (space is so question-mark doesn't look like part of the name.)
<d4rkmonkey> nope, I don't
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> If you look in hal-device-manger, perhaps the IDE controller may show something useful.
<d4rkmonkey> hal-device-manager?
<d4rkmonkey> I'll try that
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, can I just use lshw instead? lol
<DanaG> I don't remember it well, but see if it shows anything useful.
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<DanaG> For example, it may show the device as unclaimed by any drivers.
<d4rkmonkey> yeah, its definatly unclaimed DanaG.. exact same thing as I had in feisty before
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, I wish piix just worked...
<DanaG> Hmm, that unclaimed-ness may be a bug in need of filing.
<DanaG> What's the chipset?
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, uhh 965 GM or something like that, give me a second to check though
<d4rkmonkey> (intel)
<DanaG> I mean, southbridge.
<d4rkmonkey> wha?
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<DanaG> For example, mine is ICH7.
<d4rkmonkey> southbridge=?
<DanaG> product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller
<d4rkmonkey>    product: Mobile IDE Controller
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<d4rkmonkey> I swear it was working before I got my wireless card working and did all those updates...
<DanaG> Hmm, I thought hal-device-manager was installed by default.
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, it is, I'm just not familiar with it
<d4rkmonkey> and it seems to give me the same thing
<d4rkmonkey> gah I bet it works in the older kernel..
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG, I'm just gonna watch the movie in the older kernel (if it works that is) and deal with this later...
<praecox> hey guys
<d4rkmonkey> yup it works fine with modprobe piix in the older kernel, now whats some good DVD watching software?
<d4rkmonkey> Hi praecox
<praecox> I've got problem with OO.org in Kubuntu Gutsy
<praecox> it doesn't start at all... I mean, splash screen shows up but process is hanging:
<praecox> 6408 86.7  5.9 168600 62036 ?        Rl   09:52   0:19 /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin -writer -splash-pipe=5
<praecox> and my writer doesn't start, it's not visible in dock, only in process list.
<praecox> anyone got the same problem or is familiar with this?
<praecox> I see...
<Hobbsee> praecox: known
<praecox> Hobbsee, what you mean?
<Hobbsee> praecox: it's a known problem
<praecox> Hobbsee, all right, but is there anything I can do?
<praecox> Hobbsee, I'm pretty confident I need OO.org working...
<praecox> :)
<Hobbsee> praecox: doesnt seem to be
<Hobbsee> praecox: use gnumeric, abiword, etc
<praecox> Hobbsee, what is the best alternative?
<praecox> I used to use OO.org so don't even know alternatives...
<praecox> I simply need writer, nothing else.
<Hobbsee> abiword
<praecox> I heared about KWord, is it worth trying?
<Hobbsee> and you know about gutsy and production machines...
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's ok
<praecox> Hobbsee, well, it's my workstation.
<praecox> Hobbsee, I thought Gutsy is usable enough to be worth installing on my workstation.
<praecox> ;)
<Hobbsee> praecox: why?
<Hobbsee> things still break
<praecox> why did I think it's worth installing?
<praecox> probably because date of official release is pretty close.
<Hobbsee> er....close is still 2 months+
<Hobbsee> on a 6 month development cycle
<Hobbsee> but fair enough
<praecox> hopefully this will be my only problem.
<praecox> well, indeed it is so far.
<shirish> hi all anybody up?
<shirish> DanaG: you up?
* Hobbsee is asleep
<shirish> Hobbsee: need your help
<shirish> I filed a bug
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/129315
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129315 in gdm "GNOME-desktop does not lemme log in. " [Medium,Incomplete] 
<shirish> Hobbsee: can you perhaps take a look & lemme know what I need to do
<Amaranth> shirish: ah, that's what i wanted to poke you about
<Hobbsee> shirish: what happens if you remove /var/run/sabayon-admin ?
<Amaranth> oh, maybe not
<shirish> Hobbsee: should I just do sudo rm /var/run/sabayon-admin or some other way?
<defcon> where do the ppl that program ubuntu hang out
<defcon> here?
<Amaranth> defcon: depends on what you're looking for
<defcon> kernel hackers
<defcon> etc
<Hobbsee> shirish: that would be the way i'd try, yeah.
<Hobbsee> shirish: you'd need to use -r on the rm
<Hobbsee> (as it's a directory)
<defcon> anyone know how ubuntu runs up against the new kernel patches, ck's and the -mm one
<shirish> Hobbsee: right
<defcon> will ubuntu implement anything like this
<shirish> Hobbsee: I tried that & it says it diidn't find any file or directory
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sudo rm -r /var/run/sabayon-admin
<shirish> rm: cannot remove `/var/run/sabayon-admin': No such file or directory
<shirish> please de-reference any reference to Mugglewille ;)
<Hobbsee> shirish: i wonder if that dir ever existed.  it probably didnt exist when you tried to purge sabayon, which is why it fell over
<shirish> defcon: I think that question would be better answered perhaps in #ubuntu-kernel
<defcon> does gutsy have support for the belkins usb wireless dongle?
<defcon> where can I find out the work for compatability
<defcon> shirish, thnx
<Hobbsee> defcon: #ubuntu-kernel doesnt do user support
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok, any other ideas or things I should find out
<Hobbsee> it's for developing the kernel
<Hobbsee> shirish: is sabayon actually purged now?  (try purging it again)
<shirish> Hobbsee: sorry for pointing that out now
<defcon> k i needed to know for a friend of mine, he is a kernel hacker
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Hobbsee> !compatibility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> defcon: google tends to be your best resource for checking for compatibility
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<defcon> yea
<defcon> google is my best friend online lol
<Hobbsee> although there is a wireless database somewhere on the ubuntu wiki
<Hobbsee> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> defcon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<shirish> Hobbsee: when I try to purge it & stuff I get this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32210/
<Hobbsee> defcon: but it's often slightly out of date, because people havent updated it
<defcon> yea
<shirish> Hobbsee: apparently its purged, but when I look it up through dpkg -l it shows as pn rather than p as it normally shows
<Hobbsee> shirish: use apt to purge, not aptitude - it's clearer
<defcon> the reason I asked is because feisty doesnt support mine, I had to compile my own etc
<defcon> thankyou Hobbsee
<shirish> Hobbsee: you mean sudo apt-get purge or just apt purge ?
<Hobbsee> defcon: you didnt mention which chipset, or anything, so we can give you no more help
<Hobbsee> shirish: apt-get remove --purge, iirc.
<Hobbsee> shirish: i have an alias i dont remember :)
<Hobbsee> er, s/alias/alias,/
<defcon> 1sec
<shirish> Hobbsee: I don't use apt-get hence have no idea
<Hobbsee> strange person
<shirish> Hobbsee: anyway I tried your suggestion
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sudo apt-get purge sabayon
<shirish> E: Invalid operation purge
<defcon> i use a belkin F5D7050 usb wireless adapter
<Hobbsee> shirish: read what i said again, action it.
<Hobbsee> :)
<shirish> oops
<Hobbsee> :)
<defcon> Hobbsee, right now im using http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/ 's drivers for my rt73 chipset
<defcon> its from ralink
<defcon> id like to see ubuntu work out of the box with this
<Hobbsee> you can check if gutsy supports it, via a live cd.
<Hobbsee> as to whether those drivers are free, i dont know
<shirish> Hobbsee: slightly different output but the endresult is same http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32211/
<shirish> Hobbsee: make that smaller output
<defcon> ndiswrapper works but not that well, i found out that serialmonkey's drivers work fine, its a kernel module
<Hobbsee> shirish: excellent.  so sabayon is gone
<Hobbsee> shirish: so now see if gnome desktop lets you login, with sabayon gone
<Hobbsee> if so, close teh bug, if not, add more info
<shirish> Hobbsee: right, ok lemme see if I can re-login to GNOME again or not, ortherwise bb here soon
<Hobbsee> :)
<shirish> sure will do
<defcon> I wonder why nm-applet and network manager cant be compatible with all drivers and cards
<defcon> if it uses command line utils it should
<void^> some drivers - like rt2x00-legacy drivers - use driver-specific iwprivs to configure wpa and won't work with wpa_supplicant
<Amaranth> networkmanager is more low-level into the system
<Amaranth> it's not your typical *nix 'slap a gui around a command line tool' job
<shirish> Hobbsee: still no go, I added some more info. dunno if it could also be due to a font I use, although it works great in XFCE , I have mentioned it in the bug itself
<Hobbsee> cool
<shirish> Amaranth: you there buddy?
<shirish> Amaranth: I have a bug in OpenOffice Impress (presentation tool) dunno what to do about it, it hangs the app. rather than crashing or anything
<Amaranth> I have never in my life even opened the program
<Amaranth> Hell I've only ever opened OOo Writer to read something sent to me in odt :)
<praecox> shirish, I have the same problem, it's well known problem.
<Amaranth> oh, right
<shirish> praecox: ok, didn't know that
<Amaranth> wait for OOo 2.3 to be uploaded
<shirish> Amaranth: will wait nothing else to do ;)
<shirish> Amaranth: btw the file is an .odt/p file
<praecox> shirish, I had to switch to KWord.
<shirish> praecox: I tried using the openoffice viewer, but even that is in a bad shape
<shirish> praecox: dunno why goffice doesn't support odf format
<shirish> :(
<praecox> have no clue, sorry.
<defcon> I got a kernel panic on boot to gutsy
<defcon> I cant load a kernel module for my usb card
<levander> Anybody know if good MTP support for Rythmbox is going to make it into Gutsy?  What about Banshee?
<defcon> I did a dist-upgrade to gutsy and im getting a kernel panic after I installed a kernel module, how do I remove it, is it possible to go back to fiesty ?
<Linux_Galore> anyone ever get OOo working in gutsty, Ive only ever seen it not crash one on startup
<Linux_Galore> once*
<Linux_Galore> now I seem to always get GLib-GObject-CRITICAL  blah blah
<Linux_Galore> and OOo just sits there not starting
<Linux_Galore> I really hate the new neon blue "aaaaaaargh were is my sun glasses" login
<b0b> hi. a patch exist for console mode change with intel i965 graphic chipset ?
<Linux_Galore> login fixed
<Linux_Galore> now to figure out why OOo wont start
<Linux_Galore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org2/+bug/127944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127944 in openoffice.org2 "[gutsy] Open Office applications don't start " [High,Confirmed] 
<Linux_Galore> gtk bug, sigh and Im on kubuntu lol
<Pici> b0b: If you're having problems with a weird console resolution, try chaning your framebuffer setting. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer   Instructions are at the bottom of the page.
<b0b> wine do not exist under gutsy ?
<hylje> use the wine repo
<coNP> !info wine gutsy
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.42-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 31957 kB, installed size 99904 kB
<b0b> ok thanks
<MattJ> Has anyone else had hibernate/resume problems with 2.6.22-9?
<MattJ> My hibernate was working perfectly with -8
<zorglu_> !info mingw32
<coNP> zorglu_: ubotu has quit
<ubotu> mingw32: Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5.20060117.1.dfsg-3 (gutsy), package size 11428 kB, installed size 53656 kB
<MattJ> ubotu is here :)
<zorglu_> damn, lazy bot :)
<IdleOne> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.22-9-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device " I keep getting this error with this mornings update "
<zorglu_> ah cool :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is here :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> well i would prefere a gcc4 mingw, but cool for the bot being back :)
<Seveas> IdleOne, do you have a battery?
<IdleOne> Seveas, nope
<Seveas> then it's a harmless error :)
<IdleOne> Seveas, I understand but harmless " FATAL: " errors can scare the ....
<Seveas> ...shit out of you? Yeah...
<IdleOne> hahahha
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> should that module not detect that I dont have or use battery ?
<zorglu_> fatal in a way that the non working battery wont be inserted :)
<Seveas> IdleOne, it does, that's why it errors out
<IdleOne> hmmm well someone needs to edit that error to something less scary maybe.... This machine is out of order.....
<Seveas> FATAL: Can't find battery. System will self destuct in 10 seconds
<IdleOne> well any issues with the xorg and linux-headers update this morning? time for me to reboot :/
<IdleOne> Seveas, that looks a litle better . perhaps play the theme to mission impossible also
<Seveas> and show a picture of Tom :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> here goes. be back in a couple hopefuly
* Seveas starts the Apocalypse Now tune
* Seveas cuts the Apocalypse Now tune and starts "Happy Days"
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> ty
<IdleOne> but not completly happy with my reboot. got an error window saying something about theme/sound/something not being able to start and gnome would try starting the deamon next time I reboot
<coNP> IdleOne: something like gnome-theme-settings/manager?
<coNP> gnome-settings-daemon, maybe
<IdleOne> coNP, something like that
<IdleOne> yeah deamon
<IdleOne> daemon*
<IdleOne> should of tried getting a screenshot of it :/
<leperkhanz> Anybody here a VM pro?  I can't get networking to any of my VMs using Qemu Launcher.
<tatters> Every version of ubuntu I tried so far have the same problem, if your only monitor is a TV-out from graphic card it can only be installed using safe graphical mode.and yet when installed runs fine after first boot
<IdleOne> so the problem is that you dont want to install in safe graphics mode?
<tatters> Without a vga monitor I have no choice
<IdleOne> but graphics work fine after system is installed?
<tatters> well yes
<IdleOne> you could get a vga monitor or be glad that after system is installed it works fine....report a bug on launchpad
<tatters> Now theres the thing,I am pretty much of the opininon it is a bug/glitch though minor and pretty rare to come across,however I am interested in the development process and how bugs are fixed and what the procedures are, but as noob I have no clue where to begin
<jussi01> hmmm, is there a problem with flash on gutsy?
* jussi01 pokes Hobbsee
* Hobbsee pokes jussi01 
<jussi01> heheh, I love it how often you are around :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* jussi01 wonders if Hobbsee's konq doesnt like flash also...?
<Hobbsee> you assume that i use konq and flash.
<jussi01> true...
<omha> hey
<jussi01> hi
<Unix-Jihad> kiaora
<omha> my fompiz fusion wont work with any window manager, is this a known issue?
<kriebel> hehe, omha, I've been wrestling with it for a day and it only works with its own metacity look-alike
<kriebel> but I can run emerald by hand
<omha> by hand?
<kriebel> but if I run the "GL Desktop" setup program, back it goes to the ugly one
<kriebel> yeah, alt-f2 and "emerald --replace"
<omha> hmmm
<omha> i think i know why i cant get emerald to work
<omha> the update-manager removed it when upgrading :D
<kriebel> I upgraded from feisty to gutsy last night to see fusion, and I'm sorely disapointed
<kriebel> heh
<kriebel> mine crashed
<kriebel> and now I have very broken packages
<kriebel> so it didn't get that far
<omha> heh
<omha> how did you upgrade?
<kriebel> sudo update-manager -d
<kriebel> click click click click
<omha> hmm it worked fine for me
<kriebel> yeah, I don't know
<omha> and i even had automatix and 3th party repos
<omha> w00t it worked when i installed emerald
<omha> that was wired :D
<kriebel> packages like eog and synaptic give dpkg errors
<omha> hmm
<kriebel> and I'm not l33t enough to fix them
<Unix-Jihad> your not missing much, you wobble the windows a few times, and spin the cube, and then you turn it off, or at least I did, and others I know
<omha> try "aptidue install"
<omha> Unix-Jihad, i like the feel and tuch of fusion and the bling bling
<kriebel> Unix-Jihad, false.  I had been running beryl for months.  mostly because emerald doesn't suck like metacity
<kriebel> but it had bugs that I was hoping got fixed
<Unix-Jihad> ok , i stand corrected, i must be just a boring old fart, I am 33 today, heh
<kriebel> heh, forgot that there might be NEW bugs in compiz-fusion
<kriebel> oh.  Happy birthday!
<Unix-Jihad> haha cheers
<kriebel> I actually only recently found out that emerald had themes that didn't just duplicate metacity
<kriebel> and I got my ability to tack windows to the desktop back
<kriebel> so, actually, it was motivated by me being an old fart of sorts and wanting features I had 6 years ago back
<IdleOne> so what is a unix jihad exactly?
<IdleOne> unix going to war against all other OS'es?
<Unix-Jihad> it was in a cartoon i saw once, a larson-esque thing with a caption that said "the start of a long flight", three guys are in seats next to eachother on an aeroplane, they each have magazines, one guy has "mac loony", the other "windows fanatic" and the third "unix jihad"
<Unix-Jihad> i always thought it was lame but amusing
<IdleOne> hehe yeah
<IdleOne> well it definetly makes people look
<Unix-Jihad> i definitely no rms, but i do like my cli, and thank god i can use osx at work
<Amaranth> Please do not try to use ubotu right now
<Unix-Jihad> roger that
<jussi01> hmm, is anyone elses open office broken?
<Amaranth> everyone's openoffice is broken
<Unix-Jihad> heh
<kriebel> mine isn't
<Unix-Jihad> nor me
<omha> nor me
<IdleOne> ooo works here
<IdleOne> and actually opened in record time... les then 10 minutes :)
<omha> lol
<omha> it takes under 1min here
<IdleOne> yeah just took me about 10 seconds used to take more then 3 minutes
<omha> omg
<omha> second time i open it it takes 1sec
<omha> under 1sec even
<IdleOne> what did the MOTU's do to make OOo so fast ?
<omha> there isnt even the loading screen
* IdleOne hands them a coffee for the good work
<omha> just click the icon and there it is
<coNP> why MOTUs?
<IdleOne> I see the loading screen but 10secs is great
<omha> dammm
<omha> i dont :D
<IdleOne> only the Master Of The Universe could of been able to FIX OOo :)
<omha> it faster then alt + f2
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: MOTU's werent insane enough to touch ooo
<coNP> :D
<Hobbsee> :)
<IdleOne> omha, you have an icon?
<omha> icon?
<IdleOne> <omha> just click the icon and there it is
<omha> i go to programs -> office -> OO writer and bang its open and ready
<IdleOne> ahh ok
<IdleOne> thought you had ubuntu setup with icons all over the desktop hehe
<omha> nah
<omha> that would suck :(
<omha> hmmm
<IdleOne> indeed
<IdleOne> I should setup a bunch of program icons on my desktop and have them all pointing to cli lol
<omha> why do X-Chat lack a proper dictionary when ubuntu had a complete?
<omha> feisty*
<praecox> hm, I found the way to revolutionize the internet.
<praecox> how am I suppose to advertise it by myself?
<IdleOne> ok i'll bite... how?
<IdleOne> do you plan on taking the internet and making it better?
<praecox> imagine there's a 'second' internet with cleared out all known domains...
<omha> do the offical nvidia driver config GUI work with the ubuntu nvidia-glx package?
<praecox> well, kind of.
<IdleOne> by unplugging us all from the Matrix?
<IdleOne> praecox, sorrta like a www2.google.com?
<mrsno> omha they are seperate , but they are suppost to achieve the same thing :-)
<praecox> I mean you could even do some 'good thing' to world by clearing out all three-letters domain names
<mrsno> oh wait, the nvidia-settings ? its available in both
<praecox> and give them to 'good people', not these hienas hunting on all free domains.
<praecox> IdleOne, no, no Matrix, no Google2.
<omha> mrsno, yea but i want to use nvidia-glx so my X wont break every time i do a kernel update, but i also want to use the GUI nvidia config
<omha> tool
<mrsno> omha yes nvidia-settings works fine in either nvidia-glx or the nvidia.com drivers
<omha> good :)
<praecox> IdleOne, simply imagine you would be able to do so. how would you start 'advertising' it?
<omha> praecox, TV ads
<mrsno> woa 182meg of updates
<IdleOne> well you would need to register a domain on the original internet and perhaps tell ppl about it. post to digg and all them other so called informational sites and see if anybody wants to be part of the InterNewNet
<omha> praecox, do you want a seperate net or just a new TLD?
<praecox> omha, none of them.
<praecox> omha, but TV is unreachable. I don't have zillions of dollars to advertize it on TV in every single country.
<praecox> IdleOne, don't you think Google or MSN who would potentially see this digg, won't simply steal this idea and try to implement it by theirselves?
<praecox> I mean Microsoft, not MSN.
<IdleOne> praecox, no
<praecox> why not?
<praecox> it's million dollars worth plan.
<praecox> I think this would be the first thing they would do.
<mrsno> praecox internet2 already exists :< you are 10 years too late im afraid
<IdleOne> because the internet already exists no need to make a new one and in time all them 3 letter domains will be cleaned out and if I am not mistaken there are already plans on moving all the XXX sites to a seperate www
<praecox> IdleOne, do you know anything more about these plans?
<praecox> IdleOne, any links, source?
<IdleOne> praecox, google internet2
<praecox> IdleOne, well, there's one internet. but don't you think 'new internet' with cleaned out all domains (paralelly coexisting with current internet) would be interesting way to advertize for many companies all over the world?
<praecox> showing 'new way of thinking', new websites, new images of those companies?
<praecox> and would be good way to let someone buy domain which is already occupied by someone else on first internet?
<mrsno> praecox have you tried second life too ? :] 
<praecox> mrsno, not yet.
<praecox> and I'm in serious doubt if I ever will...
<praecox> ;)
<mrsno> hmm just dist-upgraded gutsy, it ran update-initramfs TWICE, once for 2.6.22-8 and then after for 2.6.22-9
<Unix-Jihad> remember when microsoft tried to make its own net
<blackdiamond> I have a problem with my upgrading to Gutsy. Internet doesn't work. i posted my ifconfig. can you read it and say me what is wrong? thank you very much guys http://phpfi.com/253961
<blackdiamond> noone?
<DanaG> WTF? knetworkmanager's mouse buttons have been swapped.
<Pici> Try sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<DanaG> What is invoke-rc.d?  I usually just directly call /etc/init.d/whatever.
<omha> any knows a good proper browser that is not firefox?
<omha> it is using 81mb ram
<omha> not that i need it when i have 2gb, but still
<blackdiamond> omha had you ever try epiphany?
<blackdiamond> it's a good browser i think
<omha> not really
<omha> does it have everything needed?
<zorglu_> blackdiamond: isnt it gecko based ?
<omha> zorglu_, yes
<blackdiamond> ah ok i personally dont' know
<blackdiamond> i also tried using galeon and it's quite good and light i think
<blackdiamond> sorry for the language
<omha> will gutsy have kernel 2.6.23?
<omha> i want to try CFS
<omha> and alot of other interresting stuff
<blackdiamond> i think yes
<Pici> omha: No, I believe we wont be moving from 2.6.22
<blackdiamond> ah ok
<blackdiamond> pici can you help me? this is my problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511754
<blackdiamond> i really don't know how to do..
<omha> Pici, okay, i try to find some balls to do a my done debs :)
<blackdiamond> and what to do
<blackdiamond> anyone can help me?
<omha> blackdiamond, wireless?
<blackdiamond> no router D-link
<blackdiamond> with the upgrading to gutsy there is no way to connect to internet, so i can't try Gutsy and test it :-(
<coNP> I installed xubuntu-desktop
<coNP> however I want to keep ubuntu-default-settings
<coNP> how can I achieve this?
<omha> coNP, default settings?
<coNP> xubuntu installs xubuntu-default-settings
<omha> coNP, like the bootup slaps and gdm?
<coNP> that replaces usplash and gdm theme
<coNP> ys
<omha> dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-default-settings
<coNP> -ENOSUCHPACKAGE
<omha> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<omha> for gdm
<omha> i cant remember where how you selected boot slash
<kriebel> help!
<kriebel> bad image index
<kriebel> The generated cache was invalid.
<kriebel> it's driving me up a wall!
* kriebel taps the glass
<pvandewyngaerde> can i play dvd on gutsy ?
<Unix-Jihad> dont do that, they dont like it
<pvandewyngaerde> who ?
<Unix-Jihad> sorry, talking about kriebel tapping the glass
<kriebel> lol
<kriebel> pvandewyngaerde, could you play a DVD in Feisty?
<kriebel> if so, I imagine the answer is yes
<Unix-Jihad> semi related , i like how dvd jon, the deccs hacker, broke the bonds that kept iphones tied to itunes or some such
<pvandewyngaerde> how ?
<Unix-Jihad> sorry, actually it was way around being tied to using at & t http://www.macrumors.com/iphone/2007/07/04/dvd-jon-activates-iphone/
<Unix-Jihad> they dont work in my country, so meh
<coNP> !dvd | pvandewyngaerde
<ubotu> pvandewyngaerde: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pvandewyngaerde> i follewed a guide that mentioned medibuntu
<pvandewyngaerde> now it works
<maxb> Is there any information anywhere on how Ubuntu distribution .iso images are created?
<kriebel> in a firey coldron of C code and fluffy bunnies
<kriebel> seriously though, I don't know
<kriebel> except that Canonical has some really cool in-house software that does distribution management
<kriebel> but actually making the ISO... that's complicated but not hard to do
<maxb> I'm realistic enough to realize that there's unlikely to be terribly useful docs.
<maxb> I'd settle for actually being able to find the code which does it.
<kriebel> do you want to boot linux from a CD, or make an Ubuntu custom disc like Jigdo does?
<maxb> I have hardware that neither Gutsy or Feisty install discs will boot on. I'd like to find out whether, *if* I manage to build a kernel that works, I'll be able to create a custom install disc with that kernel.
<kriebel> if you can boot it with something else, you can mount the Ubuntu ISO and run the installer
<kriebel> perhaps in a chroot
<Seveas> !search libpoppler
<ubotu> Found:
<Seveas> !search poppler
<maxb> Interesting idea.
<maxb> Though, there's multiple computers, all the same, so if it's realistically possible to assemble a modified iso image, I'd like to pursue that option
<kriebel> hrm
<kriebel> what sort of machine won't boot the disc?
<pvandewyngaerde> are there KDE4 beta 1 packages for gutsy +
<maxb> It ought to be a fairly standard-ish PC. I don't know the details. Someone else has been struggling with it. I've been asked to work out what options there are for inserting a custom kernel into the installation process.
<kriebel> I think it can be done, but I don't know any good way myself
<kriebel> sorry
<kriebel> you might want to try booting stock Debian and see how that goes
<kriebel> or netbooting
<maxb> Debian boots ok
<maxb> So does Gentoo
<maxb> So, I feel fairly confident in blaming the kernel
<DanaG> Is it just me, or does the "Video Chat" app here have the Ubuntu metacity theme? :   http://www.gateway.com/programs/tmseries/
<r00tintheb0x> Hi all, how's it going?
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone else having problems with Pidgin, XChat and others?
<geser> pidgin works for me
<geser> what problem do you have?
<shirish> guys anybody else fail to install cupsys?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x:  have you done all the upgrades?
<r00tintheb0x> Yup.
<r00tintheb0x> I'm not a newb (just to let you know)
<r00tintheb0x> Thats why its perplexing.
<shirish> were you able to install cupsys
<r00tintheb0x> If, per say... i install xchat.
<shirish> for I wasn't, hence wanted somebody to confirm
<r00tintheb0x> I have to open the box, set my usernames, then close xchat then REopen it.
<r00tintheb0x> Cupsys?
<r00tintheb0x> In apt?
<r00tintheb0x> I'm not using "REAL" Ubuntu though.
<shirish> in apt, I did the update & upgrade process
<shirish> ah ok, Virtual machine
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32266/ or anybody else who has had experience with cupsys stuff
<IdleOne> r00tintheb0x, if your using linux mint then you need to go ask in that support channel
<shirish> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32266/ any ideas?
<r00tintheb0x> IdleOne, i dont think they have one.
<IdleOne> yes they do check the website for linux mint
<IdleOne> shirish, looking
<r00tintheb0x> Okay, thanks IdleOne
<shirish> IdleOne: thanx, if needed can make a bug-report, if some tests need to be done, can do
<r00tintheb0x> ah IdleOne, different server.
<IdleOne> shirish, did you try reinstalling cupsys
<shirish> drats, why didn't that occur to me
<shirish> IdleOne: and I again have an error there
<IdleOne> Im not certain why it didnt install in the first place
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32267/
<shirish> IdleOne: Any ideas ?
<shirish> IdleOne: trying to remove & purge gets me further in the snow http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32268/
<IdleOne> you woried about the ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop packages?
<IdleOne> they are meta packages. safe to remove
<DanaG> As long as you reinstall them later on.
<IdleOne> yeah
<shirish> ok
<IdleOne> let it remove them get cupsys installed properly then later do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> or it may cause problems when updating/upgrading later
<shirish> ok cool, btw what is enscript? for its installing it while removing cupsys
<george_> hi all :)
<george_> I'm having a problem with Gutsy and I'm in need of some help :)
<stdin> you have to ask the question if you want an answer :P
<george_> stdin : I have 3 fat32 partitions on a hard disk (3 from 18 mixed partitions: ext3,swap,fat32,ntfs) that are not recognized as devices
<george_> they are sdb16,sdb17 and sdb18 as reported by qtparted and fdisk-l
<george_> but they do not appear in /dev
<george_> so, I can't mount them :(
<stdin> george_: I think that's a quirk with the kernel or udev, it only registers up to 15 partitions (or so I've heard)
<george_> oh damn...I must have around 15 :(
<george_> *18
<george_> the weird thing is they worked in dapper,edgy and feisty, so I assume this is a recent issue ?
<stdin> yeah, have a look on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and see if you can find the bug report on it, they may have a workaround
<shirish> wow didn't know that, I do recall seeing issues with vFAT stuff in Feisty but nothing about no. of partitions
<george_> stdin : can't seem to find the bug report now , I hope an update will fix this
<george_> shirish : well, for me, feisty worked just well with those partitions :)
<shirish> george_: there is supposed to be a kernel update sometime today or did it happen? Ben Collins did make something in the queque but dunno if that will be the answer of your problems or not
<george_> shirish : I got just a kernel-headers update , and I'm up to date with the updates, so, maybe the fix is due for another day :)
<BluesKaj> I guess if i just change the debs in my sources list to gutsy inplace of feisty , running the ' sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ' will upgrade me from feisty to gutsy tribe 3 ?
<DanaG> Argh. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/121895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121895 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager systray right-click and left-click behaviors have swapped places" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<DanaG> I usually like to run the GUI aptitude to do dist-upgrades.  It makes dependency issues nicer to figure out.
<BluesKaj> I don't have the aptitude gui , DanaG
<BluesKaj> oops
<shirish> just do sudo aptitude
<BluesKaj> oh well , we'll soon find out :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, just did  shirish
<BluesKaj> my internet conn is VG to the sources ...getting full speed on most apps
<shirish> VG as in Very Good i guess
<BluesKaj> yup
<shirish> IdleOne: I did the re-install now the new version doesn't show up in the update/upgrade scenario
<BluesKaj> 95%
<shirish> oops, seems I already got the latest one now ;)
<IdleOne> shirish, cupsys installed now?
<shirish> IdleOne: yup it did it ;)
<IdleOne> glad to hear it
<IdleOne> now look forward to the next breakage :P
<shirish> IdleOne: I have made a bug-report out of it though, should I mark it invalid
<shirish> IdleOne: I know :P
<IdleOne> really dont know shirish let the devs decide on that
<shirish> IdleOne: checked, actually Till already replied to the bug, just checked it now https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/130014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130014 in cupsys "[Gutsy]  Unable to upgrade or reinstall cupsys after trying to upgrade" [Undecided,New] 
<databuddy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<databuddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32275/
<apol> hi, I have a little problem when using konqueror+flash on gutsy
<apol> it hangs konqueror
<shirish> can anybody see the swfdec mozilla plugin anywhere?
<databuddy> anyone know how to take a netinstall cd iso and write to flash drive so it can be booted to be installed?
<IdleOne> !install | databuddy check these links there should be info on what you want to do
<ubotu> databuddy check these links there should be info on what you want to do: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<databuddy> IdleOne: thanx trying now
<shirish> IdleOne: do you use pidgin or some other client?
* shirish looking for people who are using pidgin, any takers?
<IdleOne> I dont use pidgin sorry
<IdleOne> I know there are a couple people in #ubuntu-offtopic who do
<shirish> IdleOne: I don't mind going to #ubuntu-offtopic but are these gutsy people?
<IdleOne> probably a few
<shirish> IdleOne: I need people who use gutsy & use pidgin on top of that
<shirish> ah ok
<arpu> hi anyone else have the problem with wlan and skype ?
<arpu> when skype is on my wlan disconnect after 10 min ...
<databuddy> ok sorry i forgot who it was
<databuddy> but someone just gave me linky to do the usb boot thing installer
<databuddy> i tried the dealio and got booterror
<databuddy> any ideas?
<jlu_> good evening. i have some trouble installing gusty. I'm installing in text mode and if I'm at the point where I can create/chose the partition, I can't see the partitions which exist on the harddrive. Is this normal ?
<databuddy> jlu_: you need to select manual partitioning ?
<databuddy> push esc and go back to partitioning bit
<databuddy> make sure you select manual partitioning and go from there?
<jlu_> i selected it but the installer show me only the whole hdd without any partitions
<IdleOne> jlu_, is there windows or another os on that hd?
<jlu_> IdleOne, there is one partition with windows xp, one with feisty, one home and one data partition
<IdleOne> jlu_, you just want to upgrade feisty or install gutsy in its own partition?
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, can someone help me with my optical drive issues? I've explained it a bunch here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515568
<IdleOne> if upgrading boot into feisty and add the cd as a repo in System>Administration>Update Manager
<jlu_> IdleOne, I want to install it in its own partition, but if i chose manual in the installer i can partition only the complete drive.
<IdleOne> jlu_, then boot to feisty and run gparted to partiton your hd then install to that partition
<d4rkmonkey> hey jussi01!
<jussi01> hello
<IdleOne> not sure how I just did it but I somehow moved the top panel down to the bottom of the screen heh
<jlu_> IdleOne, thats my problem i don't see the partitions off the harddrive in the installer if i chose manual
<d4rkmonkey> jussi01, you wouldn't happen to know how I can get my optical drive working, would you? I used to use piix but it doesn't seem available in the newest kernel, and ata_piix doesn't work
<jussi01> d4rkmonkey: no idea
<d4rkmonkey> jussi01, thanks anyways
<IdleOne> might be a bug. file a bug report to launchpad jlu_
<IdleOne> afk
<jussi01> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jlu_> IdleOne, okay
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<databuddy> IdleOne: gah ok i did the directions
<databuddy> it boots from roomates computer but not mine.
<databuddy> and i know i had things working in the usb key before - any ideas?
<defcon> I installed gutsy and I also compiled and installed a kernel module for my belkin rt73 usb dongle and got a kernel panic
<defcon> I had to remove the 2.6.22 kernel and use 2.6.20-16-generic
<defcon> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/netapplet_1.0.8-1ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<defcon> anyone know why this is happening
<PriceChild> Doesn't anyone else here using gutsy also use gmail?
<PriceChild> bah.... *Does
<pwnguin> is theres something wrong with it?
<Anlar> I will, after the 1100 packages required for upgrade to gutsy will be downloaded ;)
<PriceChild> well I can't use it... and I don't know why :P
<PriceChild> running out of solutions...
<PriceChild> /reasons
<tingle> hi, im looking for CLI nzbclient is there one for gutsy?
<defcon> PriceChild, i use gmail and am running gutsy
<PriceChild> grrr what have i broken?
<PriceChild> "I haven't touched it" :P
<PriceChild> its wierd because i can pop and smtp fine
<defcon> u mean the gmail applet?
<PriceChild> well that works... and also evolution
<PriceChild> Hmmm and now i'm having trouble with uk.archive.ubuntu.com.... this is not my day :)
<defcon> dunno
<defcon> hehe
<defcon> check ur dns settings
<PriceChild> I've just switched isp
<PriceChild> but everything else is working fine
<defcon> use a different dns
<PriceChild> use a different isp? P
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<defcon> im getting a kernel panic when I compile/install the rt73 module for my usb wireless dongle
<d4rkmonkey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515568 <--- anyone help with that?
<defcon> anyone know a work around
<tomi> where do i find the oxygen them for kde4 beta1? running gutsy
<Pici> Another day.. another bug logged
<defcon> is app-armor needed in gutsy
<defcon> I am getting a KERNEL PANIC once I plug in my usb dongle, it is a belkin rt73 chipset, I compiled my own driver and installed the module like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<defcon> with gutsy
<defcon> any help/advice appreciated
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-03
<Mo0oSaH> Which version of KDE will come with kubuntu Gutsy?
<pvandewyngaerde> 3.5 i guess, and later 4 packages
<Mo0oSaH> When does KDE 4 come out?
<pvandewyngaerde> 23 oktober
<pvandewyngaerde> beta 1 is just out
<pvandewyngaerde>  October 23, 2007: Targeted Release Date for KDE 4.0
<opop> hai
<Pici> hello?
<opop> hello!
<opop> so, like, what's up?
<starz> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<starz> is installing with a sepeate /boot partition nessisarally destructive?
<RAOF> starz: No.  But you *will* have to format your / partition.
<starz> mm
<starz> RAOF: i think im gonna shrink and split the partition on my usb key
<starz> /dev/sda1             114M   35M   73M  33% /boot
<starz> lots of space left - no reason not to - just make it two partitions equal size should be good
<starz> i'm guessing should be able to keep 2 -3 kernels each and not trip
<RAOF> I had a 50Mb /boot at one point, and it was annoying.
<defcon> how do I change the mouse pointer in gutsy
<DanaG> I have my /boot at 128 megs or so.
<Pici> defcon: The same way you did in feisty?
<defcon> gutsy doesnt like usb wifi cards, it gets a kernel panic with rt73 drivers from serial monkey, and gutsy doesnt support it
<defcon> Pici, system/preferences/mouse does not give me the option
<Pici> defcon: Its in apperance, under customize
<Pici> I've been using gutsy for so long I forgot what feisty looks like
<defcon> haha thankyou
<defcon> Pici, do u have any idea why I get a kernel panic when I plug in my usb wifi card
<defcon> its rather annoying, im running gutsy with ck's patchset because I cant run 2.6.22-9 without a crash
<defcon> i tried 2.6.22-rt and 2.6.22-386 and I can plug it in with those but the driver does not modprobe
<defcon> am I likely to have problems with another kernel other than gutsy's
<Pici> I have no idea, Perhaps you should check out the support page for that module: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Rt2x00Wiki:Community_Portal
<BLuesKaj> which repos contains the libdvdcss2 and win32 codecs for gutsy ?
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<IdleOne> not sure if he has gutsy packages yet but take a look
<BLuesKaj> seveas hasn't been reliable lately , down most of the time
<RAOF> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IdleOne> considering he has a personal repo that he admins on personal time and makes packages that work for ubuntu I think we can put up with some downtime
<RAOF> Everyone, use that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :)
<Pici> BLuesKaj: Seveas's repos have a few mirrors, you could use a different one
<RAOF> IdleOne: You're not using one of the mirrors?
<IdleOne> RAOF, I dont have any issues with seveas repos
<AnRkey> does anyone know how i would go about getting a 3rd party project sub-forum on ubuntuforums.org? I have already send a message via the site to the webmaster but have not received a reply yet. Any help would be cool...
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: #ubuntuforums, not here
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: this has nothing to do with UF
<BLuesKaj> yes i understand , IdleOne , just installed gutsy and i'm a bit peeved at the fact that 3D and DRI seems to be difficult to set up
<Hobbsee> BLuesKaj: which card?
<Pici> You do realize its not released yet...
<BLuesKaj> and I'm in the process of setting up my fav apps atm
<BLuesKaj> ati :(
<IdleOne> BLuesKaj, that comes with running pre-release OS
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, very sorry
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: no problem
<Hobbsee> BLuesKaj: ah right.  restricted-manager?
<Goldfisch> Are people upgrading from feisty to gutsy the old fashioned way (apt-get dist-upgrade after modifying /etc/apt/sources.list), or using update-manager -d? I have tried update-manager, but it fails, so I'm curious.
* Hobbsee didnt trust the update manager not to break back when she installed gutsy
<Pici> I did it the old fashioned way, because it was back in Tribe 1
<Hobbsee> mine was pre-tribe 1, so...
<Hobbsee> actually, i think i did a clean install from t2
<Pici> To be honest, I've always updated by changing the sources.list file.
<chx> in about one week, i'll get a laptop and that one more or less requires xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.x . What could I do? it's been request for feisty backport but that failed because it also needs xorg 1.3 ...
<Goldfisch> That is the way I did business when I used to run debian. I like update-manager, and the last time where I upgraded edgy to feisty after it was released, went without a problem.
<praecox> you guys suck
<IdleOne> praecox, ty
<IdleOne> what is wrong that you cant fix?
<Goldfisch> I'm chomping at the bit to get thunderbird 2 and also eclipse is fixed to work with sun-java6.
<praecox> at least as much as I do...
<BLuesKaj> Goldfisch: I tried the aptitude dist-upgrade and modded sources list route but i wasn't successful ,lots of stuff broke and screwed my Xorg file which i tried to edit at the prompt but no joy so i just used windows to DL and burn tribe 3 and dia clean install
<praecox> IdleOne, you didn't answer my question.
<IdleOne> what question
<praecox> IdleOne, or at least I've been disconnected and couldn't continue our conversation...
<praecox> 170459 < praecox> IdleOne, well, there's one internet. but don't you think 'new internet' with cleaned out all domains (paralelly coexisting with current internet) would be interesting way to advertize for many companies all over the world?
<praecox> 170538 < praecox> showing 'new way of thinking', new websites, new images of those companies?
<praecox> 170622 < praecox> and would be good way to let someone buy domain which is already occupied by someone else on first internet?
<BLuesKaj> praecox:  nice attitude
<praecox> BLuesKaj, thank you, my pleasure.
<praecox> ;)
<Goldfisch> BLuesKaj: Well, I'm not chomping at the bit THAT much for gutsy.
<IdleOne> praecox, I answered that question about 6 hours ago and NO I dont think it's a good idea. makes absolutely no sense for me to register google.com2 when google,com already exists and does a fine job
<BLuesKaj> I'm sure they just luv you in here
<praecox> IdleOne, I know you probably did. I was disconnected, sorry.
<IdleOne> so the next time you have something intelligent to say like " you guys suck " DONT!
<praecox> IdleOne, oh, sorry. I'm just drunk.
<praecox> IdleOne, don't take it seriously.
<Goldfisch> Good idea. When you are drunk, come into an IRC chat room. Makes sense to me....
<IdleOne> praecox, you cant even keep yourself connected to the current internet what makes you think you can convince me to connet to your internet
<IdleOne> praecox, go have anoher beer. relax and have a good night. see ya tomorow
<praecox> IdleOne, actually irc.freenode.net couldn't keep me connected.
<IdleOne> yeah blame the server that handles over 50 connects a day
<IdleOne> 50thousand
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> well my wife is calling
<IdleOne> night folks
<praecox> whatever...
<praecox> 'nite
<IdleOne> hehe
<Goldfisch> IdleOne: Was that a fast one you pulled, or are you really heading out?
<IdleOne> gotta love drunk people. was I even close with the amount of connections per day?
<IdleOne> yeah Im going soon
<Goldfisch> Heh
<Goldfisch> Well, I'm heading back to regular ubuntu channel. Good luck with filing bug reports with the gutsy team...
<BLuesKaj> do seveas pkgs run on gutsy ?
<databuddy> good question :P
<Hobbsee> "try it"
<Hobbsee> does it have a gutsy repository?
<databuddy> #AAAAAA
<BLuesKaj> lookibg just see feisty so far
<databuddy> <3 sevaeas
<databuddy> yaknow BLuesKaj / Hobbsee
<databuddy> its really REALLY amazing how far linux has come the last 4 years
<databuddy> seriously i only use windows to hack my cell phone now :D
<databuddy> next is when i get a quad core and go ahead and add encryption to everything >:P
<databuddy> cant wait till there's room for that kekekkeke
<BLuesKaj> databuddy: can you post the debs
<databuddy> BLuesKaj: ?
<databuddy> i didnt mean for gutsy i meant in general
<BLuesKaj> the seveas repository debs
<databuddy> what are you looking for though?
<databuddy> specifally
<BLuesKaj> w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<databuddy> ah
<databuddy> 1. totem-xine
<databuddy> 2. mplayer
<databuddy> !restricted codecs
* Hobbsee doesnt seem to need w32codecs
<databuddy> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kiba> hi
<Hobbsee> databuddy: just install libdvdread3, and run install-mp3.sh
<Hobbsee> that'll give you the libdvdcss2
<databuddy> or that?
<databuddy> http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/gutsy-seveas/
<Hobbsee> (use locate to find it)
<Hobbsee> there you go, then
<BLuesKaj> thx
<angeldarkholme> hi guys...I need some help please:  i have ubuntu 7.04 working on a dell laptop with an intel 3945 wireless card, everything works fine but i want the gnome network manager to show the wireless networks and I doens't show them...
<angeldarkholme> If i try at the command line "iwlist eth1 scan" the wireless networks are shown.....
<angeldarkholme> how can I solve this problem?
<databuddy> looks like he's still working on it
<databuddy> angeldarkholme: #ubuntu
<databuddy> this is +1 == 7.10 now
<angeldarkholme> :O
<angeldarkholme> sorry...i didn't know that...
* databuddy pats
<databuddy> as someone else said
<angeldarkholme> is it really different?
* Hobbsee points to the topic
<databuddy> i think a lot of ppl thik this is superubuntu
<angeldarkholme> I mean...non of you can help ?
<Hobbsee> databuddy: as in, the people who know more tend to be here.
<databuddy> Hobbsee: me being the exception to the rule!
<databuddy> ok finished reinstalling gutsy
<Hobbsee> angeldarkholme: nm applet should show the networks, after running the iwlist eth1 scan?
<databuddy> btw no umbiguity problem with tribe 3 ;P
<angeldarkholme> no.....
<angeldarkholme> I can see the wireless networks only in the command line
<Hobbsee> angeldarkholme: then ask in #ubuntu
<angeldarkholme> ok...thanks...
<masterloki> gutsy hanging on boot -
<Hobbsee> masterloki: doesnt here.  have you found out why?
<masterloki> says that hde4 has been mounted 32 times w/o being chekced
<masterloki> Hobbsee, ??
<Hobbsee> masterloki: then wait.  does it get thru the fsck?
<databuddy> thats the thing im not sure how long i should wait
<Hobbsee> wait until it finishes.
<databuddy> even tho its not showing anything on screen?
<Hobbsee> how long it takes depends on how big your drive is, obviously
<databuddy> usually there is a progress bar
<Hobbsee> doesnt it show a moving black bar?
<databuddy> exactly.
<Hobbsee> well, white bar on black screen?
<databuddy> none of that
<databuddy> and no
<Hobbsee> how'd you find it was fsck'ing, then?
<databuddy> b/c when fsck runs it clears /dev/hde2 and says /dev/hde4 needs to be done and then that /dev/sda1 is good and nothing else happens
<databuddy> i let it go 5 minutes a bit ago
<Hobbsee> how big is hde4?
<databuddy> mm
<databuddy> 160gigs
<Hobbsee> ....right.
<Hobbsee> then you probably have been killing it part way thru?
<databuddy> /boot is on sda1 and thats on thumbdrive
<databuddy> Hobbsee, only if its actually doing somthing i suppose
<databuddy> i'll give it 15 then
* databuddy gets out ep of anime
<Hobbsee> this is true - actually, reboot without "quiet splash", and watch the verbose output
<databuddy> did =P
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<databuddy> thats how i boot standard
<databuddy> i like seeing all the crazy stuff
<databuddy> like how i have irregular ata osmething or other
<Hobbsee> you could probably manually fsck that partition, though, somehow.
<databuddy> livecd ?
<databuddy> tried going to recovery mode but that didnt do it either got stuck same point
<Hobbsee> yeah, live cd would probably be needed
<Hobbsee> well, unless you have another linux on there
<databuddy> and i'm sure there's a dont check option but it _should
<Hobbsee> or something with fsck
<databuddy> _ be checked
<databuddy> oh i do
<databuddy> feisty on /dev/sda1 and /dev/hde2 /home is on /dev/hde4
<databuddy> gutsy on /dev/sda2 and /dev/hdf1 and /home is on /dev/hde4
<Hobbsee> right.
<Hobbsee> live cd may be safer, then
<databuddy> agreed
<databuddy> but i'
<databuddy> ll give it 15 miin
* databuddy pets darker than black
* Hobbsee goes off to find some lunch
<xsacha> hey, flash is broken right now in gutsy right?
<xsacha> konqueror-plugins-ns or something?
<dhgwill> it was working fine for me earlier (unless something happened in the last 3 hrs)
<xsacha> maybe only konqueror plugins?
<xsacha> past 3 days here
<dhgwill> yikes.
<dhgwill> that's a long time to be without flash :)
<xsacha> so im wondering, how do i revert a package? i forgot the command gr
<databuddy> wow - hobbsee was right as usual
<xsacha> if i visit a page that has flash on it, browser freezes
<databuddy> flash working in ff here
<xsacha> yeah konqueror is the prob.
<databuddy> used its own installer
<xsacha> im just using the open source flash
<databuddy> ah
<databuddy> dunno then
<dhgwill> ack
<dhgwill> if you know the old package name, you can specify...
<dhgwill> i think.
<xsacha> yeah, do you know the command?
<dhgwill> sudo apt-get install flash-free=something or other
<xsacha> been searching google but obviously "revert" is the wrong word :(
<xsacha> ah ok
<dhgwill> yeah, for real.
<dhgwill> i mean, i'm just guessing as regards specifics, there, but i think that should work.
<xsacha> i think it happened after i updated konqueror-nsplugins (or something), not actual flash tho
<dhgwill> i'm looking at tribe 3 package repo
<dhgwill> or trying to :)
<xsacha> konqueror-plugin-gnash maybe
<xsacha> should be an easier way to revert. like "revert last update" sort of thing
<dhgwill> yeah, i've heard that before.
<dhgwill> you'd think there'd be something or other keeping track...
<dhgwill> in synaptic there is a force version option
<dhgwill> find the package you updated, then select "Package:Force version"
<xsacha> mm too bad dont have synaptic
<dhgwill> haha, alright
<xsacha> my flash plugin is a netscape plugin
<xsacha> problem started after i updated konqueror and konqueror-nsplugins
<xsacha> there's no other versions of it available :(
<dhgwill> really? shouldn't you have the old package in your package cache?
<xsacha> mmm
<xsacha> when i do policy it only shows one version
<xsacha> apt-cache policy
<xsacha> grr adept just crashed
<dhgwill> i think i've reached the limit of my helpfulness, although i can keep googling... which version do you have installed now?
<xsacha> 3.5.7-ubuntu15
<xsacha>   Installed: 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu15
<dhgwill> well, there's a bug report... apparently, this is related the gtk issues...
<dhgwill> er, related to
<dhgwill> there's a workaround that involves downgrading the gtk package
<dhgwill> "It is fixed for now by installing the downgraded package  libgtk2.0-0_2.10.11-0ubuntu3_i386.deb, but then adept wants to upgrade it and reports a whole swag of broken packages."
<dhgwill> this looks relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/127944/comments/41
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127944 in openoffice.org "[gutsy] Open Office applications don't start " [High,Confirmed] 
<xsacha> thanks dhgwill!!
<dhgwill> np, hope it works! now i've got to go.
<dhgwill> ciao!
<xsacha> not sure how to downgrade tho :P
<xsacha> thx, cya
<dhgwill> lol
<dhgwill> good luck
<xsacha> bah ill just use firefox
<necronekostar> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<necronekostar> Message: device: default /// Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) ////  serial 200 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0
<necronekostar> any ideas?
<necronekostar> cant start xmms
<necronekostar> grah!
<necronekostar> thats my alarm too ;_;
<starz> grah
<starz> so yeah xmms wont start - totem will / mplayer will / gkrellm will
<MajorPayne> Heh.  Just before you got here someone else was saying xmms wont start.
<shirish> MajorPayne: you are right, it was somebody named necronekostar
<shirish> he also gave the error message when it happened
<shirish> Message: device: default /// Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) ////  serial 200 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0
<shirish> starz: are you getting the same or similar error message?
<starz> shirish: if youve been in a sec
<starz> MajorPayne: that was me
<databuddy> ;p
<MajorPayne> Stormx2: Ohh.
<databuddy> shirish: yeah something like that tho
<MajorPayne> err, databuddy ohh.
<databuddy> nice nick tho MajorPayne
<databuddy> shirish: so now that i got a couple things done and im looking at it lol
<databuddy> that was the mssg that i had posted
<databuddy> lol funneh how things dont always register at first
<databuddy> anyway so yeah - any ideas on that?
<databuddy> its a 64bit install as well for the record
<shirish> no idea, don't use xmms, use exaile & its cool for me
<shirish> databuddy: also xmms is deprecated, try xmms2 - its supposed to be better
<databuddy> xmms 2 isnt gui i think
<shirish> databuddy: I haven't used xmms2 as I am happy with exaile, i just caught some discussions sometime before on xmms
<defcon> any alternative for bootlogd on gutsy
<defcon> I cannot seem to log my boot
<defcon> my kernel panics on boot and I need to log it for a bug report
<defcon> im going to try this new kernel
<nzk> Is it possible to update to Gutsy without downloading the image and installing it from a disk?
<nzk> Hey tmske
<tmske> Hey nzk :-)
<jussi01> nzk: yes
<tmske> Is it possible to upgrade to gutsy with update-manager -d? Or is only manual update possible at the moment?
<nzk> jussi01: How?
<nzk> tmske: yes.
<tmske> nzk: but it doesn't seem to work for me, it doesn't show the upgrade to gutsy button
<nzk> Iuno
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<jussi01> Hmm, is konq broken with flash? is anyone else having this problem?
<jussi01> firefox is working fine...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: again, the answer hasnt changed.  there are still bugs about it
<jussi01> Hobbsee: hmmm, didnt see the answer last time then... ;)
* jussi01 hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> i though tyou did, as you responded to it :)
* Hobbsee hugs jussi01 
<jussi01> hehe, nope, mustve been half asleep...
<jussi01> I just remembered you saying something about not using konq and flash
<jussi01> Hobbsee: can you tell me some of the other qt browsers out there? (if they exist?)
<Hobbsee> i dont knjow of otehrs apart from konq
<Hobbsee> but that doesnt mean they dontexist
<jussi01> ok, thanks, Id like to use something native, but konq is a bit annoying sometimes, and I dont like opera....
<jussi01> hmmm, why did we lose kubuntu package manager and get gdebi?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: it's gdebi-kde
<Hobbsee> jussi01: more robust
<jussi01> oh, ok
<_EXP> anyone familiar with ltsp5?
<_EXP> need some details about ltspfs in LTSP5
<tmske> someone an idea why update-manager -d doesn't show gutsy to upgrade to in feisty
<stdin> do you have the feisty-updates repo?
<stdin> uh, feisty-proposed not -updates
<tatters> I upgraded feisty to gusty, left with 2 packages that cannot be installed, digicam and ubuntu-studio,I assume ubuntustudio-audio is a meta package and not a problem,how do I find out what preventing them from installing
<Xemanth> tatters: why everybody say it as gusty always
<Xemanth> same happened with feisty, everybody said it as fiesty
<Xemanth> :|
<tatters> lol, I am bad speller that my excuse
<tatters> yup I only just learned to get feisty right way round
<Xemanth> try apt-get -f install
<tatters> tried that to sort other probs out
<tatters> so just left with those 2 unresolved
<Xemanth> whats the exact error what it says?
<tatters> The following packages have been kept back:  digikam ubuntustudio-audio0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Pici> tatters: try doing a dist-upgrade/full-upgrade
<tatters> tried that in apt manager it refuse to change the to install and synaptic manager gives basically same message as above
<tatters> refuses to change the not installed to install ^^
<tatters> k,thnx fixed it, I used the -f on individual packages this time not the upgrade digikam installed fine,ubuntustudio-audio gives message The following packages have unmet dependencies.  ubuntustudio-audio: Depends: ardour but it is not installable
<tatters> hmm, Package ardour has no installation candidate
<IdleOne> !ardour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !info ardour
<ubotu> Package ardour does not exist in gutsy
<Pici> I see ardour-grk
<Pici> er, gtk
<IdleOne> !info ardour feisty
<ubotu> Package ardour does not exist in feisty
<gnomefreak> that is a messed up depends
<Pici> Sounds like its time to log a bug
<topaspv> how can i request a new feature?
<stdin> topaspv: make a blueprint or ask on the mailinglist
<topaspv> what's a blueprint?
<stdin> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<topaspv> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> Pici: ardour FTBFS thats why its not installable
<Pici> gnomefreak: FTBFS?
<gnomefreak> fail to build
<Pici> gnomefreak: ah...
<coNP> !ftbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Whats FS then?
<coNP> oh I always forgot this is WIP :)
<gnomefreak> not sure i think  filesystem
<gnomefreak> i pasted that, i normally use FTB
<Pici> Fails To Build From Source
<Pici> :)
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> lol
<Pici> wikipedia
<Pici> I should probably enable that apt-ftbnewsthingy whatever its called
<gnomefreak> apt-ftarchive?
<Pici> apt-listbugs
<Pici> http://debaday.debian.net/2007/08/01/apt-listbugs-lists-critical-bugs-before-each-apt-installation/
<gnomefreak> ah that damn thing :(
<gnomefreak> Pici: i used to use that, it gets annoying as crap
<Pici> Oh.  I'll just stick with listchanges then
* coNP wonders why amarok is broen
* Pici wonders why coNP thinks amarok is broken
<jussi01> it was recently...
<coNP> some python-sip4 / python-qt3 issue
<coNP> might be fixed since
<coNP> a dist-upgrade of today
<Pici> hm
<gnomefreak> Pici: it is
<Pici> Well then.
<coNP> gnomefreak: I guess the reason is what you mentioned on -motu recently
<gnomefreak> i just posted infot o Hobbsee
<gnomefreak> coNP: thats all i can think of
<gnomefreak> respin should fix it all
<coNP> Cool. Then it will be fixed soon :)
* jussi01 is suprised... all it wants to do is remvoe stuff...lol
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> it gets like that sometimes and if i didnt need amarok today i would have passed it off as not to worry
* coNP has a running copy
<coNP> If it gets fixed before reboot, I am saved :)
<gnomefreak> me too i didnt do the upgrade
<gnomefreak> if Hobbsee says that is the issue for sure i can start respinning if she llikes
<coNP> what is respinning?
<gnomefreak> coNP: rebuilding
<coNP> thanks, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> since nothing changes it would be a spin :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what happens if you try removing amarok?
<Hobbsee> (hit n to abort)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it removes it?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> hold on
<Hobbsee> oh wait, don tworry
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: that tends to be annoying to fix.
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be REMOVED: amarok amarok-xine
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah, no, i found it.
<gnomefreak> k
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i looked a little closer at the pastebin - it's what i thought
<Pici> Where did you check to see that was the problem gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> Pici: thats the opnly package upgraded that kde apps depends on
<gnomefreak> only*
<gnomefreak> that was first glance
<Pici> gnomefreak: Sorry, my mind is a little slow this morning, I meant with the ardour package.
<gnomefreak> Pici: i asked :)
<Pici> Oh.
<gnomefreak> Pici: no ardour packages in gutsy atm (apt-cache search ardour)
<Pici> gnomefreak: I noticed that.
<gnomefreak> Pici: so i had to ask why it depended on something not in archive
<gnomefreak> !find ardour
<ubotu> Package/file ardour does not exist in gutsy
<gnomefreak> !find ardour feisty
<ubotu> Found: ardour-doc, ardour-gtk, ardour-gtk-dbg, ardour-gtk-i686, ardour-session-exchange
<Toma-> !info ardour-gtk
<ubotu> Package ardour-gtk does not exist in gutsy
<Toma-> !info ardour2
<ubotu> Package ardour2 does not exist in gutsy
<Toma-> hmm.
<gnomefreak> there is no ardour packages in gutsy they are fail to build
<gnomefreak> due to scon:(
<gnomefreak> scons*
<Hobbsee> i thought that ardour got given back
<gnomefreak> not sure i asked about it and they said FTBFS
<Toma-> :o no wai
<gnomefreak> that it was intentional
<gnomefreak> ^^^ bothered me a bit
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ty for the confirm on the kxdocker bug :)
<gnomefreak> that was pissing me off
<Toma-> I didnt see this in the ubuntustudio launchpad team.. hmm
<Toma-> !find ardour
<gnomefreak> Toma-: what that it depended on it?
<ubotu> Package/file ardour does not exist in gutsy
<Toma-> amazing
<Toma-> that it wasnt included
<gnomefreak> ah it will be once they fix the fail to build
<gnomefreak> s/will/should
<Toma-> links?
<gnomefreak> Toma-: non atm
<gnomefreak> none
<Toma-> bummer
<gnomefreak> Toma-: i talked to motu about this
<Toma-> ahh great
<Toma-> will it be included for RC1?
<gnomefreak> Toma-: it should be included soon since a faily popular app needs it
<gnomefreak> fairly
<Toma-> well thats good
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: heh.  me too, as people kepe coming to me about it, etc
<gnomefreak> if i knew wth a scon was maybe i would look at it
<Toma-> automated build process
<gnomefreak> ah
<Toma-> instead of ./configure && make && make install, its just 'scons install'
<Pici> Arent scons those pastries?
<Toma-> scones :D
<gnomefreak> scones
<Toma-> pumpkins ones are the best
<jussi01> no no no... normal ones with jam and cream
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: if you need a hand let me know im free most of morning
<gnomefreak> well night for you :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you could fix ardour :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Hobbsee> (ew, scons)
<Hobbsee> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8560865/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.ardour_1%3A2.0.3-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Hobbsee> get to it :)
<gnomefreak> looking
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: on the other hand, syncing it may just fix the ftbfs.
<gnomefreak> i would have assumed joe would have thought of that
* Hobbsee takes the chance on that working, and files the sync request.
<Hobbsee> ie, if it's broken here, and it breaks on the new version, there's not much of a net loss :)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, screw testing.... :P
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: no, no, if it's already absolutely broken, it cant get much worse :P
<PriceChild> :)
* jussi01 hugs Hobbsee... there there
<Hobbsee> :P
<jussi01> :)
<gnomefreak> thats not a very helpful failure :(
<gnomefreak> and i thought mozilla failures were hard to find/read
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you wanna know something strange. ardour is in the repos apt-get source it same version that failed
<gnomefreak> how exactly does that happen
<gnomefreak> if binaries FTB than source shouldnt have gone through
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sources go thru even if it ftbfs
<gnomefreak> oh thats odd
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: the sources get accepted, then the binaries get built
<Pici> Makes sense...
<Toma-> imho, looks like the source is botched
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's always been that way :)
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak goes to play with it
<coNP> Is there a way to tell Firefox to middle-click open tabs right after the original tab and not at the end of tabs?
<kiba> how to enable 3d accleration in opengl?
<kiba> I mean
<kiba> how to enable 3d accleration? I got a nvidia graphic card
<Pici> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> kiba: Or you can just enable it via te restriced drivers manager
<kiba> where in kubuntu?
<Pici> I'm not sure where the r-d-m is in Kubuntu
<kiba> kubuntu sucks at organization of navigation
<kiba> it say that I do not need a restricted driver
<kiba> how to overide this?
<Pici> kiba: use the !nvidia factoid above.
<leperkhanz> Wow, tons of udpates....
<leperkhanz> Anyone else notice major slowdowns while update manager is running?
<Pici> leperkhanz: It is doing alot of work...
<leperkhanz> OK, just wanted to make sure it wasn't something of a problem.
<Pici> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<kalman> hi, someone knows if is planned a 2.6.23 for gutsy ?
<stdin> no
<Pici> I believe the kernel version is frozen.
<kalman> so stick with 2.6.22 ?
<Pici> Yes.
<kalman> :(
<kalman> now that the "desktop" friendly scheduler was merged could have been nice have it
<Hobbsee> kalman: unsure if they were wanting to backport it or something.
<kalman> IMHO it makes sense
<kiba> hello
<kiba> lllaaaaaaaaagy
<kiba> bandwith MAXED OUT :D
<kiba> bittorrent style
<kalman> Apropose of 2.6.23 I found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514624
<ShackJack> HI all - using Gutsy Gibbon and it's great..  Only gripe I have is that my notebook will intermittently fail to connect to the local wireless networks (open) when I boot it up... Same location, same set of networks - sometimes works, sometimes, no... Rebooting will sometimes works, but is there anything on the command line I can do to give network manager a "nudge" so I don't have to reboot?
<lemo> rmmod <driver> and after that modprobe <driver> often helps me
<Pici> ShackJack: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<ShackJack> lemo: Thanks.. Pici: Hmm. will try that... I was trying sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart (or similar) & bus to no effect... Will try that now  and if not, lemo suggestion...
<Hadron> I tried 'gksudo "update-manager -d" but it wont run because of a dbus issue on my machine - update-manager just immediatley exits. Can someone suggest another upgrade path?
<Pici> Hadron: Edit your sources.list file
<ShackJack> Hadron: Yep - find that's the best way - edit that file, replacing feisty with gutsy then do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f dist-upgrade ... Before that though, I'd make sure the following meta-packages are installed for smooth upgrade experience:  ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal
<ShackJack> Pici: No love on the invoke-rc.command - spat out a lot of stuff in the terminal, not sure which error message pertains to the actuall not-connecting to the shown networks... Trying lemo 's way right now (removing/adding the wirless module)
<TuxRox> I used gparted to remove a NTFS partition and converted it to ext3. I went to edit the fstab and noticed that each device listed has a UUID. How would I generate that for the new partition or is there another way I should be modifying the fstab?
<bSON>  is it normal if i don't have a /proc/bus/usb/devices in gutsy?
<stdin> TuxRox: the command 'blkid' will give you the UUID
<TuxRox> stdin, thanks, I'll give it a go.
<TuxRox> stdin, It still sees the partition as the previous Windows partition. How would I go about changing that?
<stdin> TuxRox: try vol_id: "sudo vol_id /dev/device.."
<TuxRox> ok, thanks
<stdin> or you could try reloading hal and dbus, if that doesn't work
<TuxRox> stdin, worked, thanks! Things have changed a bit from the good old days of just modifying fstab when adding a partition it seems.
<stdin> well UUIDs are more robust, that's why the switch was made :)
<stdin> in theory with UUIDs you could share fstab with another OS, like BSD (in theory)
<Hobbsee> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<stdin> Hobbsee: did you realise that blkid apparently doesn't update itself, eg when a partition is reformatted ?
<stdin> dang, too late
<geo88> hi all
<geo88> does any kubuntu user experience problems with nspluginviewer sucking all CPU resources as soon as a page with flash on it is open ?
<corey> Is it just me or is 64-bit gutsy real unstable. Everything crashes. Chess crashes, epiphany crashes
<corey> i installed it because I couldn't get the feisty cd to work. This is my first time ever using a 64-bit version of linux though
<corey> is everyone in here sleepin'?
<corey> is there no restricted driver manager in gutsy?
<kiba> corey: I think so but I think the upgrade is broken
<corey> ah
<corey> i can't get my nvidia drivers to work :(
<auTONYmous> I'm having a problem with Gusty discs, ubuntu AND kubuntu. Keyboard/mouse both hang at GDM/KDM startup
<Pici> corey: Yes, there is but it wasnt included in Tribe 3. You need to enable the restricted repos and install restricted-driver-manager manually.
<Pici> auTONYmous: On the LiveCD or the install?
<Pici> er, installed version
<auTONYmous> livecd
<Pici> Have you checked launchpad for a bug yet?
<auTONYmous> no, I haven't seen that bug on launchpad, but I think it may be a kernel thing.
<auTONYmous> I also tried the most recent Sabayon and got the same problem.
<auTONYmous> all 2.6.22 kernels
<kiba> hmm
<auTONYmous> I'm in single mode right now...trying updates to see if it's just the livecd builds
<stdin> auTONYmous: 2.6.22-9 doesn't do that so much anymore (for me)
<auTONYmous> should I try a daily build?
<auTONYmous> this is the 7/18 Tribe 3 disc.../
<stdin> try dist-upgrade from recovery, you should get the newer kernel then
<auTONYmous> I haven't installed yet...can't get Gnome working at all.
<stdin> and uname -r to see that version you're on
<stdin> auTONYmous: you could, if you really wanted to, inatall feisty and dist-upgrade to gutsy then
<auTONYmous> yeah, I thought about that, but I really prefer to clean install the +1 releases
<auTONYmous> tribe 3 disc is 2.6.22-8
<auTONYmous> anybody know if the most recent nightlies have 2.6.22-9?
<onechard> yep
<stdin> they should
<corey> whats in -9 that isn't in -8
<onechard> two days ago i think
<auTONYmous> just wondering if there's a kernel bug that's affecting ps2, or something with Xorg...
<onechard> hmmm not sure no ps2 here all usb
<auTONYmous> I'm booted in single mode doing dist-upgrade to see if that fixes GDM...
<soundray> Just downloading Tribe 3 Server to try in VMware Fusion. Any hints or tips?
<stdin> expect the unexpected
<auTONYmous> aww, geez. gotta get a nightly. not enough tmp space left over for upgrade
<soundray> stdin: sounds like a paradox to me
<stdin> it's the best tip tho ;)
<soundray> Okay, I'll expect it to Just Work then
<auTONYmous> okay, one more try: noapic nolapic, acpi=off
<PriceChild> Does anyone know a link to an annoucement saying that .22 will be the final kernel in feisty?
<PriceChild> gutsy
<auTONYmous> my whole purpose for testing RIGHT NOW is to build a 23 kernel and check responsiveness of the schedulers
<auTONYmous> heh...the "noapic" stuff worked...just booted
<shirish> anybody else got issues while upgrading python-sip4 ?
<Pici> Yep.
<shirish> Pici: cool, mine is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32394/
<shirish> Pici: what's yours?
<shirish> I guess we are stuck till we don't have these 2 upgrades, a newer python-qt3 and reportbug-ng
<Pici> shirish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32395/
<Pici> mine is more broken than yours ;)
<gnomefreak> Pici: they are working on a workaround for your ardour issue
<Pici> gnomefreak: I didnt have an ardour issue. But thanks
<gnomefreak> shirish: yes python-* is causing that issue riddell is working on it still
<gnomefreak> Pici: someone this morning couldnt install ubuntu studio due to ardour
<Pici> Yes, I saw it mentioned in motu- or devel- I assumed it was being worked on
<gnomefreak> sorry if it wasnt you
<Pici> gnomefreak: Looks like it was tatters
<vlowther> woah -- NM actually managed to connect to a network with a hidden SSID!
<gnomefreak> wait till you get the new one
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> no im kidding its all good, im testing the new one for gutsy atm
<shirish> Pici: it isn't some kinda race, just to let you know, that's the only qt program that's allowed in my beloved GNOME or XFCE reqirement, no QT evilness thank you :P
<Pici> shirish: You know I was only kidding right? :)
<shirish> Pici: I know, and I hope you know the same :)
<shirish> btw anybody got their hands on this warzone game or its still in queue somewhere?
<kiba_> warzone?
<kiba_> GPL
<kiba_> ed
<shirish> kiba_: its there in universe, I just saw it today in gutsy-changes, there is warzone & warzone-data described as RTS game
<kiba_> shirish: I played it before
<shirish> its an initial release I guess, don't know much about it, just heard it
<kiba_> it is not that good for me
<shirish> kiba_: any idea about system requirements? needs a 3-d card or something or what?
<kiba_> seem to be 3d
<kiba_> it will run fine
<kiba_> because I run it on a sucky previous generation computer before
<shirish> kiba_: its descibed as 3d RTS game, I'm on p4 1.8 ghz on 8 MB VRAM, 600 something DDR RAM 200 mhz.
<kiba_> sucky previous generation computer = mean if you have a current computer, it will run fine
<kiba_> shirish: will run fine
<kiba_> 1.2 GB so far for download...
<shirish> kiba_: ok thanx for the boost , will see how it works
<shirish> kiba_: you upgrading from feisty to gutsy or what?
<kiba_> I alreadyd have
<shirish> what's the 1.2 GiB to download thing then
<kiba_> it consume lot of bandwidth..linux users are the kind that demand lot of bandwidth don't they?
<kiba_> shirish: so far in one continous session for my computer
<shirish> kiba_: ah ok, I know what you mean, now
<kiba_> I download that much
<shirish> how were you able to establish how much you are downloading per session?
<shirish> some app. your ISP tells you?
<kiba_> system monitor
<shirish> ah ok, I never used it much
<kiba_> system > adminstration > system monitor
<kiba_> would be nice to see how much I used in a month, year...
<shirish> I know where it is, just never used it
<kiba_> I am trying to max out the resource of my computer
<shirish> true, does it do stuff in the background, kinda gathering the stats so one could look when one feels like?
<kiba_> yeah..it gather stats in real time
<shirish> ok cool
<kiba_> I think linux users required a lot of bandwidth to support
<kiba_> because they can upgrade the software pretty easily
<kiba_> window users have a tough time because they don't have an integrated package management system that make that sort of feast easy
<shirish> kiba_: true
<shirish> you meant feat I guess
<kiba_> yeah
<kiba_> I guess Free softwares are going to have the tendancy to consume lot more resources
<shirish> true
<kiba_> you're talking about softwares that can distributed freely
<kiba_> s/can/can be
<shirish> esp. with dual-cores & then four-cores coming up for sure
<kiba_> legally
<kiba_> I have dual cores
<shirish> true to all
<kiba_> every computer will have them
<shirish> I hope so
<kiba_> I purchased a low end computer and it have dual core
<shirish> kiba_: I do have bad news thougb, the creator of CUPS (Easy Software) bought by apple people :(
<kiba_> if it is free, somebody can fork it
<shirish> it's been bad taste in the mouth since I heard that news
<kiba_> s/free/Free
<shirish> its under GPL as well as LGPL
<kiba_> softwares that would cost million of dollars to developed through proprietary means.....are available on the net for free
<shirish> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUPS
<shirish> kiba_: also, I don't think it will be in the future, as there is a blueprint called apt-torrent so that should give us some more load-balancing
<kiba_> shirish: even if there are systemic bittorrent, we will still consume lot of bandwidth
<shirish> and of course there are gonna be people who are gonna make servers to download updates & distribute among them, I know of couple of compnaies which do that
<kiba_> just the load won't be on the servers so much
<kiba_> Linux users are probably not the kind of customers ISPs would like to have :P
<shirish> true, its going to be more bandwidth even if linux was not there, since people have discovered bittorrent & video blogging & all kinds of video conferencing
<shirish> I wonder why, because we consume lot of bandwidth , but if weren't then people would still be in dial-up mode
<shirish> its due to us that they survive & are upbeat about
<shirish> atleast their business model, have bandwidth- will-sell - customers come for greater speeds etc. holds good
<RyanT5000> how can i tell apt-get to use wine out of gutsy while keeping everything else from feisty?
<kiba_> shirish: dailup is a competivie area
<gnomefreak> RyanT5000: you dont want to do that
<kiba_> compared to their broadband counterpart
<kiba_> that's why it is cheap to use dailup
<RyanT5000> gnomefreak: well there has to be some way to install wine higher than 9.33
<kiba_> oh boy, I am lagging pretty badly
<gnomefreak> RyanT5000: build it from source if you want newer packages or upgrade to gutsy(not recommended)
* shirish has never used wine, although have heard of wine-doors
<RyanT5000> gnomefreak: alright, i'm ok with that; i take it i should get the source from winehq directly rather than from apt-get?
<gnomefreak> RyanT5000: right
<shirish> gnomefreak: have you tried the test build out of FF-GPa7 ?
<gnomefreak> shirish: not yet i have somehting i need to get done first
<shirish> gnomefreak: ok cool, although I have subscribed to the mailing list just to know what's happening there.
<gnomefreak> i will try it later
<shirish> ok cool
<gnomefreak> shirish: what date was a7 released?
<shirish> gnomefreak: today
<shirish> http://quality.mozilla.org/events/test-days
<gnomefreak> shirish: ok it may be minday that i get to it than, i want a few nightlys to pass to make sure
<shirish> its actually a7rc1 which is out today
<gnomefreak> rc1 is next release
<shirish> rc1 for a7
<shirish> gnomefreak: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/1.9a7-candidates/rc1/
<shirish> gnomefreak: I guess you got what I meant, and i guess you will wait till the final is out
<gnomefreak> i need a 3 day(give or take) time between when released alpha/beta/rc/whatever until i build it
<shirish> gnomefreak: understood, will inform you when a7 final is out :)
<gnomefreak> shirish: ill get email on it
<shirish> ok cool :)
<irwiss> Anywhere I could read how the versioning in ubuntu is going? I installed gutsy 3 thinking there's xorg 7.3 in it, yet it's still 7.2, or at least the new nvidia driver. Is there some experimental repository I have to include?
<soundray> irwiss: the Tribe numbers have nothing to do with any packages inside.
<soundray> irwiss: I don't think there is a Xorg 7.3 repo for ubuntu.
<irwiss> I guess it's in TODOs still?
<soundray> irwiss: I don't think it will be included in gutsy
<finalbeta> soundray: irwiss https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<finalbeta> There is always a page like that for every release
<irwiss> finalbeta; Thanks
<soundray> finalbeta: that's useful, thanks
<kiba> hello
<auTONYmous> X is fubared for me on Gutsy...
<auTONYmous> something crashing with PS2 recognition...not sure what changed, but it's got to do with PS2
<auTONYmous> worked fine in previous versions of X (up to 7.1).
<auTONYmous> single mode (console) is ok. When X loads, full system lockup.
<auTONYmous> (or at least user interaction from keyboard/mouse on PS2)
<auTONYmous> could be ACPI, but I doubt it.
<auTONYmous> This happens with the 2.6.22-8 and -9 kernels..I don't believe its a kernel issue. Only time it works is with "acip=off"
<auTONYmous> oops..."acpi=off"
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-04
<auTONYmous> WOW...more common than I thought
<auTONYmous> SOLVED: 1440x900 monitor sync frequencies locking up.
<tehk> Did the location of web files change? I placed my drupal install in /var/www/test/drupal and try to navigate to it at 127.0.0.1/test/drupal/ and I get a  404
<auTONYmous> ok...here's my take...if decent sync range and video card detection result in hard lockup of system during LIVECD AND FIRST INSTALL...that will definitely detract from the legions who have come to see Ubuntu as leading in the
<auTONYmous> ...
<auTONYmous> "Easy to setup and use" category of Linux distros
<auTONYmous> and Mind you, I'm using a basic setup...Nvidia GeforceFX AGP card with a widescreen LCD, Viewsonic 19"
<auTONYmous> I'm not gonna start screaming for fixes yet, but if it took ME some troubleshooting from ACPI down to just X by itself, that's gonna be hard for "newbies" to deal with.
<auTONYmous> or am I way off base here (since you've heard it all before)
<dalibor> hi, i'm trying to get gutsy installed to a box, but it just bangs out at the beginning to abusybox shell
<dalibor> looking at casper.log tells me that it can't find a medium containing a live file system
<dalibor> though it seems to fail to find a medium in all the drives it tries.
<dalibor> any idea?
<ffer> hum... seem to be having some problems with my network... dhcp or manually setting it up does not work in gutsy... also feisty install cd does that same, but... Feisty itself works fine...
<ffer> ... trying here to see if anyone knows what's different before I start digging...
<ffer> ok... it maybe the use of discover1, discover1-data .... but it does see the built on network and it does load the module for it...
* ffer looks for more clues...
<voidmage> Is amarok broken right now?
<hijjt> python qt is broke
<hijjt> actually
<hijjt> probably just awaiting an update, a few things need it
<hijjt> amarok being one of them i believe
<voidmage> it's annoying
<voidmage> the last dist-upgrade removed amarok
<voidmage> if i kill amarok, i lose it
<voidmage> :P
<hijjt> not as annoying as not being able to boot without all_generic_ide
<asisak> I think fix has been committed since
<asisak> but have not shown up in the repositories since
<emilia> hey guys, im trying to use 2 accounts on my laptop, but when i switch users the touchpad and mouse stop working
<emilia> if i switch back to the account i logged into first it works again
<hijjt> emilia, which is the core pointer?
<emilia> hijjt, sorry i dont understant
<emilia> hijjt, the main one?
<emilia> hijjt, there's 2, the touchpad, and the red button one
<hijjt> in the xorg.conf there is an option for always core, is one set to that?
<emilia> ill check
<emilia>  Option          "CorePointer"
<emilia>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<hijjt> does the other sendcoreevents
<emilia> Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"
<emilia>         Driver          "synaptics"
<emilia>         Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"
<hijjt> in the serverlayout section make the identifier of the /dev/input/mice one have always core
<hijjt> and have the Synaptics Touchpad , something like InputDevice    "Synaptics TouchPad"       "SendCoreEvents"
<hijjt> that may help... or are you using kdm or gdm
<emilia> GDM
<emilia> errrr gdm
<hijjt> hmm,
<hijjt> are you completely logging off each time
<emilia> no, switching user
<emilia> itll always work fine on the account i logged into first
<emilia> the one i switch to, the touchpad and mouse buttons fail
<hijjt> does it move around?
<emilia> no
<emilia> its as if its completely disabled
<hijjt> does it work if you log out instead of quick swich
<emilia> it will work
<hijjt> sounds like a bug in fast user switching
<emilia> yes
<emilia> im using an ibm t42 if that helps
<hijjt> do you have a usb mouse?
<emilia> no :\
<hijjt> is it getting any output from cat /dev/input/mice ?
<emilia> emilia, ouuu i dont know how to check that
<emilia> wow i typed my own name
<emilia> hold on, ill login the other account and type that
<emilia> hijjt, nothing, it doesnt work in the login screen
<emilia> hijjt, and cat doesnt output anything
<emilia> hijjt, cat outputs gibberish when i use the other pointer device though
<hijjt> yeah, that is what it is supposed to do
<emilia> hijjt, also desktop effects say theyre enabled in the other account but its not really on
<hijjt> when you move the pointer it displays the mouse events
<hijjt> the quick user switching is pretty alpha and the way it works is probably going to change, I say lookup bugs of it on launchpad.net/ubuntu and file one if it doesn't exist, give as much info as you can, include a verbose lspci and list all the symptoms
<Kousotu> anyone haveng Xwindow issues?
<Kousotu> I can'tget but a backround at times
<emilia> hijjt, ok thanks for all your help!
<hijjt> emilia, sry i couldn't be more
<Kousotu> someone help me..
<hijjt> Kousotu, what does the xorg log say?
<hijjt> kde gnome?
<Kousotu> ?
<Kousotu> the wodow comes up blank
<Kousotu> window*
<hijjt> black screen?
<hijjt> or background?
<Kousotu> like if you end explorer in windows
<Kousotu> god enough explination?
<Kousotu> god*
<Kousotu> ..
<Kousotu> good*
<hijjt> are you using gnome?
<Kousotu> I think.
<hijjt> gdm login?
<Kousotu> I left everything at default
<hijjt> can you run anything with alt+f2
<Kousotu> ?
<Kousotu> what's that do?
<hijjt> if you hit alt+f2  i think it brings up a run dialog
<Kousotu> hm...
<Kousotu> I don'treally wanna reboot to check atm
<hijjt> then you should be able to run a terminal and gnome panel
<Kousotu> but what would I run?
<Kousotu> I noticed the live CD wasn't acting right
<Kousotu> it was messing up
<hijjt> I am not really sure what the problem would be, because there have been so many updates in the past week, but i would probably do an sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade
<hijjt> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kousotu> I just downloaded the Iso like 20 mins ago
<hijjt> true, but trust me, there are updates
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> yea, I know
<hijjt> it will probably correct the problem, it sounds like gnome panel is crashing or just not starting
<hijjt> I am going to go eat so ttyl
<Kousotu> ....
<Kousotu> everyone leaves..
<hijjt> sry, I'll be back
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> you got msn or aim?
<hijjt> still there?
<jmg> hey all my firefox keeps locking up
<jmg> when i go to preferences
<eddiedean> someone asked if kde4 sessions were working?  yikes.
<tatters> I got a strange bug /problem due to a power failure  ........at login screen if i press a key it prints out several of the same characters IE: I press n I get nnnnnnnnnnn. I thought it was a k/board problem but if I go to a terminal window it does not repeat the characters. BTW ...To log in If I press the backspace key ,then type I do not get the repeating characters nor do get repeating characters after logged in, only on the login screen
<eddiedean> tatters, that's a gnome security feature.
<eddiedean> is it just in the password field?
<tatters> k,thnx excelent feature
<tatters> any field on the login screen
<eddiedean> oh, that's not a security feature then.
<eddiedean> can you login?
<eddiedean> so, you see ttttaaaattttteeeeerrrrrsssss when you try to login?
<eddiedean> mmmm...taters....
<tatters> yes at terminal k/board fine and at login screen if using the backspace key
<tatters> no as soon as I press first key it repeats itself so I get tttttttttttttttt
<eddiedean> sounds like fun.
<tatters> yah
<eddiedean> i bet it's something in xorg.conf, or missing from.  you can set repeat rates...
<tatters> if I press DEL key it clears all the characters
<tatters> I turned off key repeat in keyboard settings but it does not cross over to the login screen
<tatters> key repeat turned off when logged in solves it temporary
<tatters> I ran dpkg-reconfigure xorgserver-xorg  auto detect k/board stilll same
<eddiedean> try:  sudo apt-get remove xkbset
<eddiedean> yeah, it's not the normal keyboard layout stuff, and if you're using a generated xorg.conf, it's not gonna be there.
<tatters> hmm I get a few lines of text with that command  I post or passtebin
<tatters> he following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  tetex-base libwxgtk2.4-1 libswfdec0.3 libflac++5c2 libfame-0.9  liboggflac3 libtdb1 libpvm3 libqt4-qt3support libpostproc0d libsqlite0  librte1 libavformat0d linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic libjasper-runtime  libdb4.3++c2 ksync transcode libqt4-sql linux-headers-2.6.20-16  libavcodec0d libmal1 secpolicy libboost-python1.33.1 kitchensyncUse 'apt-get autoremove' to remove t
<tatters> to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<tatters> well at least that package was not installed
<tatters> no idea how linux works but what difference is there to how the terminal manages k/board and login screen?
<tatters> both are responding entirly different to key inputs
<tatters> in hell no one hears ya sceam
<eddiedean> tatters
<eddiedean> x manages any terminals you open in "windows".  x also handles all the output when you're in the graphical environment, mouse, keyboard, everything.
<eddiedean> if you're in the plain console, separate programs handle the inputs.
<siriusnova> yo yo yo
<siriusnova> long time no see
<voidmage> that's not good.
<voidmage> this dist-upgrade wants to remove apt
<captain_jackknob> voidmage, ha!  that sound like a good time
<kousotu> question about gutsy vs. FF
<kousotu> can the ALSA drivers for gutsy be used on F?
<kousotu> FF*
<ubuntu_apologist> kousotu, probably not; they're compiled for different kernels
<kousotu> what kernal is gutsy?
<ubuntu_apologist> uname -a
<ubuntu_apologist> Linux monolith 2.6.22-9-generic #1 SMP Fri Aug 3 00:50:37 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<kousotu> gnubien> kousotu: boot gutsy, test sound, if it works install gutsy if you so choose
<kousotu> <kousotu> gutsy won't run
<kousotu> <kousotu> not when instaled
<kousotu> gnubien> kousotu: ok, ubuntu's alsa package versions are too old for your soundcard; you said gutsy will not boot on your laptop?
<kousotu> wb
<ubuntu_apologist> ty
<kousotu> wy
<kousotu> ..
<kousotu> yw*
<kousotu> <kousotu> gnubien> kousotu: boot gutsy, test sound, if it works install gutsy if you so choose
<kousotu> <kousotu> <kousotu> gutsy won't run
<kousotu> <kousotu> <kousotu> not when instaled
<kousotu> <kousotu> gnubien> kousotu: ok, ubuntu's alsa package versions are too old for your soundcard; you said gutsy will not boot on your laptop?
<kousotu> in case you missed it
<kousotu> I might have to re-dl the gutsy CD
<kousotu> I think I burned it with too much speed
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> <ubuntu_apologist>: any ideas?
<Kousotu> where's the ISO link?
<nixternal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> Kousotu: #ubuntu-chicago since you are around Elmhurst somewhere..only if you are interested of course :)
<Kousotu> ?
<Kousotu> what "tribe"?
<nixternal> grate the daily/current
<nixternal> s/grate/grab
<nixternal> or daily-live if you want the live cd
<nixternal> sorry..I am so used to grabbing kubuntu/daily/current
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> np
<nixternal> whereat near elmy are you?
<nixternal> I am out in bloominghell..there are a bunch of chicagoans around here and in the Ubuntu Chicago LoCo
<Kousotu> I'm near Gary
<Kousotu> lol
<nixternal> whoa
<Kousotu> lol
<nixternal> wth you doing with Elmhurst ip
<Kousotu> SBC does that
<nixternal> jeesh, SBC/AT&T/Whatever they are now has a lot of people on that subnet
<Kousotu> lol
<nixternal> ahh, you are in Whiting then...you BP traitor ;p
<nixternal> hehe
<Kousotu> am not
<Linux_Galore> new version of Ghostscript ( Ver 8.60) is out and now its GPLv2 http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2919
<nixternal> ooh
<nixternal> !info ghostscript
<ubotu> ghostscript: The GPL Ghostscript PostScript/PDF interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 8.60.dfsg.6-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 697 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<nixternal> ahh, main..let me do some poking
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> (System info) OS:Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1 - 2600) CPU:1-Intel , 1513MHz, 0KB Memory:Usage: 344/503MB (68.39%) Disk Capacity:C:\ (35.50GB Free, 60.55GB Total) Screen Resolution:1280x800 32bit 60Hz Network Interface:#1 (Marvell Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport (100Mb/s) 0.00MB In, 0.00MB Out) #2(Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport (54M
<Kousotu> lol
<nixternal> hehe, I don't feel like doing it right now, I am lzy
<Linux_Galore> Ktorrent still crashed when I exit and OOo seems to still have the gtk bug
<Linux_Galore> both are reported last I looked
<nixternal> Linux_Galore: I have the bug on a daily update machine..however I just installed Ubuntu in vbox, the latest daily..and it works
<Linux_Galore> the good new it knetwork started working properly again
<Linux_Galore> news*
<nixternal> has it?
<nixternal> knetworkmangler gave me issues on my desktop earlier
<Linux_Galore> s/new it/news is
<Linux_Galore> nixternal: works fine here, for a few weeks it hasnt
<nixternal> ya, that is an odd app...it has worked like a charm on this laptop since edgy...one or two days during gutsy it was nasty for me, but manageable
<Linux_Galore> nixternal: OOo crashing is a reported bug, still open too, its something to do with a bug in gtk libs
<nixternal> yup..I added my Konqui/nspluginviewer/flash bug that is caused by gtk as a dupe to it
<Linux_Galore> nixternal:  Im on Kubuntu so Im using koffice for now
<nixternal> same here...KOffice is great, but my printer absolutely hates its settings
<Kousotu> lol
<nixternal> I went to use LyX & LaTeX
<nixternal> s/use/using
<defcon> anyone here run convertx2dvd under wine
<nixternal> I can export it to a pdf and it prints like a charm
<Linux_Galore> nixternal: use k <blinks> printer to refine your printer settings
<Kousotu> wine?
<nixternal> I haven't ever run wine..so I would be a big fat no
<defcon> yea wine blows
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> feel the love
<Kousotu> wth is wine?
<Kousotu> lol
<Linux_Galore> defcon: what does it actually do ?
<defcon> same as devede
<defcon> but better
<Linux_Galore> defcon: yeah but there are like 101 format converters in in Linux, try another
<defcon> yea I should, I hate running wine
<Linux_Galore> defcon: so what does it exactly do that your after ?
<defcon> well its quick for me because I copy allot of dvd's and the dvd menu is already configured nicely
<defcon> it converts/does menu/and burns
<Linux_Galore> defcon: I just use k3b, no brainer to copy dvd's
<Kousotu> k3b is good
<defcon> does it make a menu
<defcon> can I add gfx
<defcon> c I decorate bootlegs and make the menu's look like the real deal
<Linux_Galore> defcon: the dvd should already have a menu
<Kousotu> hey, can you run k3b on live?
<Linux_Galore> defcon: aaah
<Linux_Galore> Kousotu: somes with Kubuntu as standard
<Linux_Galore> comes*
<Kousotu> I'm gettin gutzy
<Kousotu> gutsy*
<Kousotu> takes to damnlong on windows....
<Linux_Galore> defcon: I use mandvd for all the menu crap
<defcon> i am 100% against m$ but its unfortunate programmers are wasting there time with it
<Linux_Galore> defcon: most dvd editors will also edit menu's
<Kousotu> defcon: make installers for Win games on Linux, then I'll stopusing windows lol
<Linux_Galore> I havent used wine in a while now, the more you learn about what is available the less you need it I find, about a year ago I hit the point were I hadnt used wine for months
<defcon> Kousotu, I love games and there is plenty of new linux games that kill winbl0ws
<defcon> http://www.linuxgames.com/
<Linux_Galore> I found the PC is actually behind the consoles now so the "must have windows to play games" excuse doesnt work for me
<defcon> http://rangit.com/software/top-8-linux-games-of-2007/
<Linux_Galore> Ive got a hard core gamer as a friend and he hardly uses his PC anymore, most games are released on consoles weeks before the PC now
<Kousotu> defcon: I doubt that
<Linux_Galore> Im waiting for MGS4 to hit the  PS3 then I will grab one
<Linux_Galore> the PS2 is still out selling the PS3 and XBOX (and you can still get new releases)
<defcon> i wonder how we can get video game companies to support ubuntu
<defcon> there should be a big movement of some kind
<defcon> how many ppl actually use ubuntu or linux
<voidmage> not sure how accurate this still is, but last i heard it was still easier to develop for windows
<voidmage> standard libraries across windows versions meant you could develop a game for "windows 2000+"
<voidmage> but with all the different versions of the libraries floating about, and depending on the distro, it could be a headache for game developers
<voidmage> but again, i don't know how accurate that statement still is
<defcon> sounds right
<defcon> ;] 
<defcon> why cant these libraries be used in *nix
<voidmage> because some of them are proprietary libraries owned by microsoft
<voidmage> *coughcoughdirectxcough*
<defcon> thats so fuqing lame, can can they be sued for monopolizing
<voidmage> read the sherman antitrust act and come back to me on that
<defcon> voidmage, yea what they are doing is illegal, how are they getting away with it
<voidmage> because us v microsoft set a precedent
<voidmage> that's why
<voidmage> letting them get away with it
<defcon> will there ever be an end to m$ u think
<defcon> i think so
<defcon> i hope I live to see it
<wehttamb> how can i install gutsy
<tulga> I need openoffice novell edition on my ubuntu box. is it available to install?
<defcon> tulga, > www.openoffice.org
<wehttamb> how can i upgrade 7.04 to 7.10
<wehttamb> or do i have to do a full install?
<tulga> defcon: I'm asking novell edition. it is very good user interface and some more supports
<defcon> tulga, try the windows version with wine
<defcon> try google
<tulga> ok
<NETWizz> Hi
<NETWizz> How do I install Gusty?
<Kousotu> same as the others
<NETWizz> How do I install gusty
<zewey> NETWizz: sudo update-manager -c -d
<NETWizz> what does that do?
<NETWizz> It makes gusty available
<tulga> my window list not appearing :(
<tulga> howto solve that?
<tulga> "Add to panel" not working
<dash> anybody else see audio unusualness today? :)
<eddiedean> got a question, if anyone can help.  I've been running beryl for a while, and then I decided to upgrade to gutsy.  under feisty, beryl+3rd party glx output (like glxgears, games, etc) worked pretty well.  kinda slow because of the desktop, and I've only got an nvidia 5900
<eddiedean> then, upgrade to gutsy, no changes to xorg.conf, and all of a sudden glx stuff crashes my working compiz desktop.
<eddiedean> so, i helped a guy out on ubuntu-effects today, and he was able to get his 5200 working no problem with my help.
<eddiedean> he had all the same arguments in xorg I had, but his glx stuff is working just peachy--just under feisty.
<eddiedean> people keep telling me something's wrong in my xorg.conf, but I don't think so -- I think this is a real bug.
<eddiedean> so i'm gonna look at the bug site again, see if I can find it.
<eddiedean> else, i'm gonna file a bug.
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: 5900 running slow wouldnt suprise me, I have a 6200 card and it struggles, the only machine I have that doesnt struggle is my laptops with a 7400 setup
<Linux_Galore> the whole GF 5*** wasnt really that fast
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: I found the drivers installed via the nvidia website seem to work a bit better for me
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: also check the ram speed on your card, some cards have better ram than others
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: also the chipset used can have an effect on IO video card speeds
<eddiedean> it's not a speed thing
<eddiedean> the speed i expect.
<eddiedean> it's that all of a sudden, glxgears CRASHES X instantly.  gotta check the logs...
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: this is one of the annoying things with PC's, there are two many variables between different hardware types that can cause weirdness
<eddiedean> yeah.  software is what's killin me; i know it's totally capable.
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: Ive started to use just pure intel machines ie cpu+chipset then add a nvidia card, life seems to be allot better for me now
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: have you tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eddiedean> do you know what the buddhist said to the hamburger vendor?
<Linux_Galore> ?
<eddiedean> make me one with everything.
<Linux_Galore> no
<hwilde>  anybody ever have eth0 and eth1 just disappear on a reboot and never come back?
<eddiedean> sure, when i unplugged my ethernet card.
<Linux_Galore> hwilde: for me it came back as eth2
<eddiedean> get it?
<hwilde> totally gone.  pcmcia wifi card and a wired ethernet port
<hwilde> no mention in dmesg
<eddiedean> Linux_Galore, what does that do, besides rewrite my xorg.conf?
<hwilde> the lights on the pcmcia card don't even blink
<eddiedean> hwilde:  3 things.
<hwilde> it doesn't even register pcmcia card ejected and reinserted
<eddiedean> either the driver isn't working (not likely), the slot is bad (also not likely, but switch to a different slot if you can), or the card is dead (most likely culprit).
<hwilde> I tried multiple cards that work on another laptop
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: also does a check of your hardware and allows you to define manually some aspects of the setup very easily
<hwilde> the drivers were working and no updates were installed
<eddiedean> Linux_Galore, ok, ok. i'll try it your way...
<hwilde> if the pcmcia slot goes bad, that is one thing, but the wired ethernet port also simultaneously going bad?
<eddiedean> i don't like scripts messing with my stuff
<hwilde> it is like networking is uninstalled
<eddiedean> hwilde, that's different.
<hwilde> the only thing that shows up with ifconfig -a is lo
<Linux_Galore> hwilde: sudo /etc/init.d/networking --restart
<hwilde> Linux_Galore, eth0 no such device, eth1 no such device
<eddiedean> Linux_Galore, yep, i concur.
<hwilde> /etc/network/interfaces has not changed
<Linux_Galore> hwilde: I get that too but it then decided to go with eth2
<eddiedean> no argue!  ve have vays of making you run the initscript again!
<hwilde> it says those devices are not found
<jmg> okay what the hell.
<jmg> firefox and epiphany-browser keep crashing.
<jmg> deer park is crashing too.
<hwilde> eddiedean, Linux_Galore, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32458/      /etc/init.d/networking restart results are at the bottom after the bootup messages, ifconfig, dmesg
<zewey> is anyone having random problems with the xim/scim input methods?
<hwilde> you know your nickname is a stephen king character?
<zewey> who, me? :P
<eddiedean> what's that command to generate a checksum on the xorg.conf?
<eddiedean> hwilde, umm, like, YEAH!
<eddiedean> junkies + redemption == good reading
<hwilde> so how could networking just disappear
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: md5sum filename
<nikolam> Hello
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: why would you need to check a text file though
<Linux_Galore> hwilde: from what Im seeing its a hardware issue
<nikolam> Should I or should not turn on recommended updates on Tribe3? I recieved tons of updates afte that and tons of new bugs everywhere
<Linux_Galore> nikolam: gutys is one huge bug
<nikolam> Should I or should not turn on recommended updates on Tribe3?
<hwilde> beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<eboyjr> This may be off topic, but what does Ubuntu Gutsy look differently than feisty so far?
<Linux_Galore> nikolam: I found tribe 3 to have fewer bugs in some respects
<eboyjr> I'm too curious
<RAOF> nikolam: Yes, you should.  There's absolutely no point in running an out-of-date gutsy.
<Linux_Galore> eboyjr: not really
<eboyjr> Linux_Galore: okay
<Linux_Galore> eboyjr: few minor things seem to be different
<nikolam> To 1. install tribe3 2. update it 3. face with bugs and report
<nikolam> But If I want to ake it work for me like desktop at the same time? What do you reccomend?
<Linux_Galore> Im actually surpised how stable it is, Ive used unstable branches of other distro's and its a nightmare
<hwilde> as long as u keep updating that is
<nikolam> Tribe3 IS stabe enought but after updates it is not.
<Linux_Galore> yeah, the trick is to note any bugs to the Ubuntu guys and keep updating, I usually find things get fixed within a week sometimes a day or two
<nikolam> Ok, so I will secrifice few weeks of my peace of mind, since I am using it anyway :)
<eddiedean> did the nvidia-xconfig thing and the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing, Linux_Galore, and no dice.  glxgears still crashes.  I think it's a gutsy thing, but I haven't been able to find anyone to confirm.
<Linux_Galore> the up side is things have to now start getting more stable only about 8 weeks left
<eddiedean> Linux_Galore, i noticed stability over the last few days.  much less random stuff happening.
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: suck it up and wait for an update heh
<eddiedean> Linux_Galore, yah, but no bugs filed.  i'll have to look at my xorg.log
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: I had no amarok for a few days recently, thus no podcasts
<nikolam> Anyway, I have to huury with reports then, since I found just to many issues.
<Linux_Galore> more reports the quicker things get fixed
<Linux_Galore> just keep them detailed and relevant
<nikolam> I installed some ATI drivers (downloaded from ATI) that seems tomisbihave
<hwilde> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RAOF> nikolam: If you actually need to use your computer, don't use gutsy.  It's not guaranteed to not kill babies.
<nikolam> Shoud I remove them from Tribe3, since they are not a Tribe3 issue?
<eddiedean> Linux_Galore, i've been doing this a while, which is why i'm reluctant to file a bug unless I can show that it's really something software related and not just something unique to my machine.
<nikolam> I know But i want to help
<RAOF> nikolam: Ok.  In that case, you have to be up-to-date.
<hwilde> if you post a bug and it is rejected then u know there is a fix for it
<nikolam> I thought it would be too complicated to install 2 linuxes side by side on same partition, So I will stick to gutsy
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: well tell them at least what is happening and your hardware, you never know there may be others filing similar reports
<eddiedean> great, nothing in xorg.0.log after "3rd button detected, disabling emulate3rdbutton"...ha!
<Linux_Galore> eddiedean: could be in the kernel so doesnt hit the log
<eddiedean> yeah.  i'll check dmesg
<Linux_Galore> cant say Gutsy isnt boring heh
<Linux_Galore> should try running Mandriva unstable... I used to get a week without X
* Linux_Galore also one of the reasons I have two machines at all times
<Linux_Galore> although I havent had to power up my stable machine for a while because gutsy is borked
<jussi01> hmm, this i weird, i have internet, but my knetworkmanager says im not connected....
<jussi01> is it safe to upgrade yet?
<Linux_Galore> jussi01: easy fix,  right click on the network icon in your tray -> options -> switch ot offline mode,  same again but on-line mode
<Linux_Galore> to*
<jussi01> :) thanks
<Linux_Galore> jussi01: well that bug you have vannished on the update a few days ago
<Linux_Galore> for me anyway
<jussi01> oh, well ive been holding off updateing ever since it wanted to remove half my system...
<jussi01> are the upgrades safe now? its not gonna kernel panic me if i upgrade?
<Linux_Galore> jussi01: aaah when that happens run this command sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Linux_Galore> jussi01: basically means they have to back track and remove some things then it will put them back again but different versions
<jussi01> ahhh, thanks, didnt know that, doesnt look like any removals today, i can just run adept updater, right??
<Linux_Galore> jussi01: Linux/Unix is very modular so imagine one of the pieces is broken but that piece is also used by many other parts, so they have to remove the bad part and all the bits that are related to it then put another version of the borken bit back and the related parts that were removed
<Linux_Galore> broken*
<jussi01> ok :)
<Linux_Galore> jussi01: bit like designing a car, got a crap gear box in the design but you will have to also remove and update the engine if you change to a better gear box
<jussi01> hmmm, all the important stuff today :) adept, xorg, libc6
<Linux_Galore> yeah, kernel xorg
<jussi01> !find kdenlive
<ubotu> Package/file kdenlive does not exist in gutsy
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<coNP> hey JohnFlux
<JohnFlux> I seem to have a serious problem.  It's in feisty though
<JohnFlux> but I wanted to tell developers
<JohnFlux> I have a script that just brings up my network
<JohnFlux> one of the things it does is bring up ifconfig eth0:1  and ifconfig eth0:2
<JohnFlux> this script has suddenly started to not work
<JohnFlux> If I add a 2 second pause before the ifconfig  bit, it works
<JohnFlux> without the 2 second pause, ifconfig does not bring up eth0:1   and just ignores the command
<JohnFlux> specifically i do:   ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.5.1 up
<jussi01> !bug | JohnFlux
<ubotu> JohnFlux: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<JohnFlux> thanks
<jussi01> :)
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with a grub problem ? I installed grub-2 on gutsy,installed grub again...and now the bootloader isn't quite working
<kousotu> quick question
<defcon> libwnck18 is listed in the apt database but wasnt uploaded
<defcon> who manages the apt database
<kousotu> how do in install depenencies?
<defcon> apt-get install "dependency name"
<kousotu> there's like 30 of them...
<defcon> try installing with synaptic it usually gets the dependencies
<defcon> all at once
<kousotu> I did
<kousotu> the EXE still won't open...
<defcon> what is the best way to revert back to feisty after a dist upgrade
<defcon> can I dist downgrade
<kousotu> not likely
<Linux_Galore> defcon: you did see the big warning text saying "dont use this unless you have a cluestick"
<defcon> Linux_Galore, lol
<defcon> i can reinstall everything
<Linux_Galore> defcon: backup home and install again
<defcon> yea im doing that now
<defcon> hehe
<kousotu> lol
<Linux_Galore> if your asking how to edit a config file in here, you shouldn't be running gutsy, its a simple test really
<Linux_Galore> as*
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<pedro> hi, I install gutsy tribe 3 but when i launch the network wizard. the hardware list its empty. How can i config the wireless in the command line ?
<pedro> i have been editing the interfaces file. But i have any result.
<zomgi> hows gutsy getting along?
<zomgi> looking forward to upgrade
<zomgi> :)
<zomgi> anybody home?
<zomgi> oh well
<stdin> Toma-: are you?
<Toma-> lol
<Toma-> it was in -offtopic sorry :D
<stdin> heh, it's funny :p
<ompaul> it is funny it turned up in ops
<stdin> all requests go to -ops, that's where I saw it :p
<Toma-> i had a funny feeling it would
<kiba_> hello
<kiba_> fellow tester
<kiba_> s/tester/tests
<kiba_> s/tester/testers*
<ryanpg> trying to find my bug on launchpad (which I *hate*) how can I search by bug number?
<coNP> you say bug <number>
<coNP> e.g. bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ryanpg> coNP, thanks... but you're telling me I have to log on to IRC in order to search by number?
<coNP> no, you don't have to search
<coNP> you only type the link https://launchpad.net/bugs/<number>
<ryanpg> launchpad doesn't have a method of searching by bug number?
<coNP> ryanpg: why search if the link is built up
<ryanpg> ok, well... that's not very intuitive :/ but thanks again coNP
<coNP> yw, ryanpg
<coNP> (maybe there is a "search by bug number" feature I have never used)
<ryanpg> if there is I can't find it
<ryanpg> oh well
<ryanpg> now if I could figure out why firefox crashes every time I try to type in a form I'll be able to annotate my bug :)
<ryanpg> is there some way to get apport to run? It appears to be totally inconsistent. Sometimes it runs immediately after a crash, sometimes not at all, sometimes hours later.
<ryanpg> I mean it seems like minimally one should be able to run some apport utility on a crash report file in /var/crash
<ryanpg> ubotu bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ryanpg> ubotu reporter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reporter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryanpg> ubotu bug reporter
<coNP> !info apport
<ubotu> apport: automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 0.94 (gutsy), package size 139 kB, installed size 440 kB
<ryanpg> s/automatically/intermittently
<ryanpg> heh
<ryanpg> k, I'm off to fight the fight
<ryanpg> thanks again coNP
<pedro> !info networking
<ubotu> Package networking does not exist in gutsy
<pedro> !info /etc/network/interfaces
<ubotu> Package etcnetworkinterfaces does not exist in gutsy
<pedro> !info wireless
<ubotu> Package wireless does not exist in gutsy
<pedro> !about wireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about wireless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pedro> !about wifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about wifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defendguin> lol
<Hobbsee> pedro: man interfaces
<pedro> i did, but i didnt find what im looking for.
<pedro> im trying to configure the wifi via the command line.
<finalbeta> Eek, wireless is broken and my text is way to large :)
<kousotu> someone here?
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kousotu> that's not funny...
<kousotu> I need some help with ePSXe
<kousotu> it won't run
<kousotu> and on top of that JAVA isn't working
<coNP> kousotu: what do you mean by java not working
<kousotu> coNP: I get it, justneeded java packages
<coNP> okay
<kousotu> sound is stilla problem though...
<coNP> did it work with feisty?
<kousotu> and I can't mount my Win HD...
<kousotu> sound, no
<kousotu> mounting my HD, yes
<kousotu> and I'm having issues with ePSXe..
<kousotu> my system's a mess.
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> coNP: any ideas?
<kousotu> [11:09]  <kousotu> coNP: any ideas?
<kriebz> wtf is ePSXe ?
<hwilde> how could network devices eth0 and eth1 just disappear?
<kriebz> ah, teh googles have told me
<kriebz> hwilde: network manager says they should>
<kriebz> ?
<kriebz> do they show up when you run ifconfig -a ?
<hwilde> no they are gone
<kriebz> eew
<kriebz> what kind of cards?
<hwilde> eth0 is/was a realtek wired ethernet port and eth1 a pcmcia cisco card
<hwilde> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32509/    eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<hwilde> ifconfig -a only shows loopback
<kriebz> lspci say anything unusual?
<hwilde> this was working fine for a week and no updates were run (it didn't even have internet access)
<hwilde> I sorted through the .bash history and no strange commands were run
<hwilde> I sorted through ls -alR and none of the obvious files were changed (interfaces, iftab...)
<hwilde> they're just gone, and the hardware works, and the original image works fine
<hwilde> so how could it change and networking be gone
<kriebz> do you get hotplug messages when you insert the PCMCIA card?
<hwilde> no
<hwilde> the lights don't even blink
<kriebz> I don't know man.  Weird
<hwilde> the ethernet port gives a link light but it doesn't even register
<hwilde> the weird part is it's not even gutsy it's 2.6.17-10 supposed to be stable
<Pici> I had that problem once.
<Pici> My laptop motherboard was shot.
<Pici> Not to alarm you or anything ;)
<hwilde> i can burn a copy of hte original image, put it on the same hardware, and eveyrthign works perfect as it used to
<hwilde> and I can take this corrupted image to another set of known good hardware and it exhibits the same symptoms - no networking whatsoever
<hwilde> I can't even get it online to try updating anything so wtf
<kriebz> sounds like something is wrong in the bowels of linux's hardware discovery
<kriebz> force out the modules for your cards and load them by hand
<kriebz> maybe they'll give some hints
<kriebz> but that's about all I know
<george88> hwilde , you could try to boot in a liveCD (one that recognizez your networking properly), mount your root partition and chroot in that partition,and update from there :)
<hwilde> let's say I do that, it could just happen again
<hwilde> how can I find what changed
<kiba_> the new kernel panic
<kiba_> so I am running on an old version
<kiba_> any advice?
<hwilde> do what george88  just suggested
<kriebz> continue running the old one?
<hwilde> george88> hwilde , you could try to boot in a liveCD, mount your root partition and chroot in that partition,and update from there :)
* kiba_ is a lazy bum
<variant> hwilde: did you check the open bugs (if any) for your network adaptor?
<hwilde> variant, I can't really find any bugs that specifically relate.  most bugs say the hardware is recognized.
<hwilde> any of you guys been through canonical certification?
<donspaulding> OK, I've been using linux for 6 years and I just made the biggest rookie mistake of all time
<donspaulding> Is there a way to "undo" the deletion of multiple files on the ext3 fs?
<donspaulding> BTW, yes I know this is the gutsy channel, and while I am running gutsy I also know this doesn't directly relate to it.  I'm just hoping there's a guru in here
<donspaulding> oh well, maybe next time, thanks anyway
<hwilde> bad:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32518/
<hwilde> good:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32519/
<hwilde> you can see the boot sequence, ifconfig, ifconfig -a, iwconfig, /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/iftab/,   /etc/init.d/networking restart, lspci -v, lsmod, and dmesg
<kousotu> [12:43]  <kousotu> how to you make terminal open in a direct folder?
<hwilde> kousotu, your home directory is set in /etc/passwd and that is where the terminal opens
<hwilde> kousotu, or if you just want one time use  $ gnome-terminal --working-directory [path] 
<pvandewyngaerde> error while loading shared libraries: libmarblewidget.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hwilde> pvandewyngaerde, sudo updatedb;  locate libmarblewidget.so
<pvandewyngaerde> it doesnt find it
<hwilde> well then that is your problem
<kousotu> what's wrong with NTFS mounting?
<kousotu> it worked on FF but not on Gutsy
<hwilde> !fuse | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~/Documents/epsxe160lin$ ./epsxe
<kousotu> ./epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~/Documents/epsxe160lin$
<hwilde> kousotu, apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~$ sudo ntfsmount /dev/hda1 -o umask=0007
<kousotu> sudo: ntfsmount: command not found
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~$
<hwilde> what makes you think that is a command
<stdin> kousotu: you have installed ntfs-3g?
<kousotu> idk...
<kousotu> I know my FF mounted it without putting anything on it
<stdin> if you just want read-only "sudo mount -t ntfs  ...."
<hwilde> kousotu, what is the output of    lsb_release -a
<kousotu> ?
<pvandewyngaerde> libmarblewidget.so is not in the kde4edu pqckage
<hwilde> !find libmarblewidget
<kousotu> apologist!
<kousotu> lol
<ubuntu_apologist> heh
<ubotu> Package/file libmarblewidget does not exist in gutsy
<kousotu> No LSB modules are available.
<kousotu> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<kousotu> Description:    Ubuntu gutsy (development branch)
<kousotu> Release:        7.10
<kousotu> Codename:       gutsy
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~$
<kousotu> that waht you wanted?
<hwilde> yeah I can't find any reference to libmarblewidget
<kousotu> ah..
<hwilde> does Canonical support actually exist?  Anybody ever use them?
<stdin> thet
<ompaul> hwilde, it does and people do
<stdin> they do commercial support
<hwilde> they don't even have a phone number wth
<hwilde> I will pay them right now to fix this problem
<ompaul> http://www.canonical.com/support/webtolead
<ompaul> hwilde, they reply fairly fast monday to friday
<hwilde> yeah i've been waiting awhiel now
<stdin> pvandewyngaerde: maybe talk to Riddell ?
<hwilde> nobody can tell me how to fix this...  bad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32518/   good: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32519/    it's like hardware drivers disappeared.
<ompaul> hwilde, are you running gutsy?
<ubuntu_apologist> hwilde, are you still having your missing-interface issue?
<kousotu> apologist: why won't vorbis install?
<kousotu> the makefile is a .im and .am
<hwilde> ubuntu_apologist, looking at the diff in the bootup sequence it seems to be all hardware drivers, which includes the network interfaces yeah
<ubuntu_apologist> why won't vorbis install?
<hwilde> when the bad image gets to "* Loading hardware drivers...  "  in the bootup sequence it doesn't do anything.  line 464: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32518/
<kousotu> yea
<ubuntu_apologist> what do you mean, kousotu
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~/Desktop/libvorbis-1.1.2$ make
<kousotu> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~/Desktop/libvorbis-1.1.2$
<ubuntu_apologist> kousotu, you're not using the package?
<hwilde> when the good image gets to "* Loading hardware drivers... " in the bootup sequence, it then loads all of the networking stuff etc.  line 462: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32519/
<ubuntu_apologist> kousotu, did you do ./configure first?
<kousotu> there's a .deb package?
<kousotu> I can't find one
<ubuntu_apologist> for vorbis???  should be, for sure.
<hwilde> !find vorbis gutsy
<ubotu> Found: libvorbis-dev, libvorbis0a, libvorbisenc2, libvorbisfile3, python-pyvorbis (and 17 others)
<kousotu> can you cmd-line for muti?
<ubuntu_apologist> !info vorbis
<ubotu> Package vorbis does not exist in gutsy
<hwilde> !info libvorbis-dev
<ubotu> libvorbis-dev: The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0.dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 443 kB, installed size 2132 kB
<ubuntu_apologist> kousotu, try libvorbis0a
<kousotu> sudo apt-get -libvorbis0a ?
<kousotu> sudo apt-get libvorbis0a ?*
<ubuntu_apologist> sudo apt-get install libvorbis0a, or use synaptic to find the package
<hwilde> aptitude search libvorbis
<stdin> ubuntu_apologist: just grab vorbis-tools that installed all the vorbis files/libs
<kousotu> syn didn't find it he last 4 times...
<ubuntu_apologist> stdin, right on, whichever.  That stuff was pulled in for me.
<ubuntu_apologist> i'm not the one having the problem.
<ubuntu_apologist> kousotu, sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools, like stdin said
<kousotu> and I need libogg too
<hwilde> you should get the ocaml libraries.   ocaml is cool
* kiba_ download tons of video
<kiba_> that ought to keep my internet connection busy for a while
<stdin> kousotu: do you need it to compile tools or just en/decode oggs?
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> decode
<kousotu> I'm not going to rip to linux
<kousotu> I rip to windows
* kousotu knows it much better
<stdin> kousotu: all the tools should already be installed
<hwilde> !rip | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<kousotu> k
<kousotu> but what about ogg?
<hwilde> !ogg | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kousotu> mp3 still isn't working...
<kousotu> reboot?
<hwilde> !mp3 | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> kousotu: the ogg tools will be installed, for mp3 you have to install the relevent codec
<hwilde> hmm
<kousotu> vorbis is MP3, isn't it?
<kousotu> oh wait....
<stdin> no
<stdin> :p
<kousotu> my alma isn't workign I don't think
<kousotu> lol
<databuddy> ooo yey
<kousotu> lol
<databuddy> i can right click and send to another desktop via title bar again
<databuddy> :D
<databuddy> kousotu: whats alma?
<kousotu> sound?
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> stdin: can the ogg codec thingy for sound work?
<kousotu> I set the ogg driver
* ubuntu_apologist is not sure kousotu ought to be using gutsy...
<stdin> huwa? ogg is the container, vorbis/theora is the codec. vorbis is the audio codec, theora is the video codec
<ubuntu_apologist> i want some oggs for breakfast
<databuddy> oh alsa ?
<hwilde> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubuntu_apologist> i always have fun with autodetection.  I have an onboard crappy via card, and an audigy 2.
<ubuntu_apologist> it likes to assign the via to 0
<kousotu> I AM using gutsy
<kousotu> just not alma
<stdin> what is "alma" ?
<pvandewyngaerde> alsa ?
<ubuntu_apologist> yeah, what is alma?  alma mater?
<ubuntu_apologist> nickserv have a way to show all your linked cloaks?
<kalman> I'm getting an error trying to connect to my WPA access point, running Wireless Assistant I get on console: Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory
<databuddy> !alma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<databuddy> yea means alsa for sure
<databuddy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<databuddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32529/
* kiba_ watch some trailer
<kiba_> interesting
<hwilde> ubuntu_apologist, you can force the indexes... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114551  about 60% down the page  /etc/modprobe.d/sound
<databuddy> heh like i said kiba_ alsa :P
<databuddy> i'm sure its an easy mistake to make though
<shirish> guys anybody having issues with upgrading apt & its brethens? seem to be broken here
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<d4rkmonkey> shirish, what kind of issues are you having?
<shirish> hang on
<zachtib> hey, are there any known problems with the gutsy tribe-3 alternate cd? it just failed on me
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32530/
<shirish> zachtib: look if there are any bugs filed about debian-installer, I know there were couple with tribe 1 or tribe 2 don't remember, don't know if it were fixed or not
<shirish> d4rkmonkey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32530/
<d4rkmonkey> shirish, hmm is your problem the Broken packages?
<shirish> d4rkmonkey: right, that is what I said , please refer above
<shirish> d4rkmonkey: ah, perhaps i was not clear enough, yes broken as in broken packages due to update/upgrade, known issue?
<d4rkmonkey> shirish, Sorry, no idea about this one, I'd say just ignore it unless you have things relying on those
<shirish> lol, I do rely on those tools quite a lot, wouldn't we :P
<d4rkmonkey> no idea? lol
<d4rkmonkey> did it uninstall them?
<shirish> nope, I didn't upgrade, I quit it,  The updates are held back atm, if I do the full-upgrade then sure those things will be affected.
* kiba_ did successful test of text editing
<shirish> hey kiba_
<kiba_> I written a half functioning text editor :)
<shirish> kiba_: cool is it GTK+ based? If yes, do you intend to support .odt at any point in time?
<shirish> kiba_: me looking for a small GTK+ or GNOME based writer, which is not bloated like openoffice.org & works with .odf documents
<kiba_> shirish: what is .odt?
<d4rkmonkey> open document thing...
<kiba_> it is a text editor for programming
<shirish> kiba_: openoffice.org documents, .odf, .odt, .odp
<kiba_> and plus it relies on ruby
<kiba_> and rubygame
<kiba_> along with my own GUI library
<shirish> ah, you mean something similar like gedit
<kiba_> no, it will be entirely keyboard driven, pesudoterminal UI
<kiba_> :P
<kiba_> at any case
<kiba_> I made a milestone
<kiba_> in the development of kiba, the text editor
<shirish> got some screenies to show?
<kiba_> shirish: no
<kiba_> if you want a screenshot, it won't be much
<kiba_> just a black screen
<kiba_> with some barely seen text
<kiba_> you can't even get past line 1
<vlowther> hm
<vlowther> anyone  else having ant suspend/resume difficulties with 2.6.22-9?
<vlowther> it seems to reliably kill a CPU in my system coming back from STR.
<shirish> kiba_: lol , still cool, atleast you are tying something, we users just sit back, take updates, sometimes give feedback, very rarely do specs & expect things to work rock solid
<kiba_> I just love to code
<kiba_> coding a text editor a very exciting thing for me
<shirish> kiba_: there is tons of stuff if you feel like doing, i have some ideas just need somebody who can put it into action
<kiba_> shirish: hmm..I am a game developer
<shirish> kiba_: for instance are you interested in blogging?
<kiba_> shirish: I have two game development blogs
<shirish> kiba_: oh ok cool, there was a time when i was mad about games, sadly not so much anymore
<kiba_> I primary developed video games
<shirish> cool
<kiba_> shirish: developing softwares is very grueling and very slow
<shirish> know, what i was basically going to say were about products/projects already done, just need to add some stuff on top of it.
<kiba_> at least I released the games to the world as Free softwares even if they sucks
* kiba_ is developing the second version of space invader clone
<shirish> cool, btw did you look at the concept art of when glest was done & now see how cool the project is
<kiba_> shirish: I don't get involved in other projects
<kiba_> I like to do my own things
<shirish> ok cool
* kiba_ is a one man on a lonely crusade
<kiba_> I intend to dismantle the practice of writing proprietary games
<shirish> one of the ideas i had was to have a blogging tool, preferabbly on GNOME GTK+ which is subversion based, and one can write stuff -offline & subversion does all the headache of saving drafts & pushing them out , kinda like an automated tool.
<kiba_> I have a lot to learn in order to find a viable business model for the type of softwares I am writing
<kiba_> shirish: why don't you write it?
<bazookatooth> i have a question.. i have been writing a guide for creating a kick-ass dev machine using ubuntu for the past week
<bazookatooth> yesterday.. it broke. and i don't understand why
<bazookatooth> compizconfig-settings-manager disappeared
<bazookatooth> among others
<shirish> kiba_: don't have the skills for it. Do have the idea but no coder.
<kiba_> shirish: learn coding?
<kiba_> start a very simple project
<bazookatooth> softwares.
<pvandewyngaerde> plasma analog clock renders wrong in kde beta http://pietervandewyngaerde.googlepages.com/schermafdruk1.png
<kiba_> ideas are no good if nobody implement it
<kiba_> I doubt that others are willing to implement it
<stdin> pvandewyngaerde: seems to work fine here
<pvandewyngaerde> you run with xephyr ? i run only KDE4 session
<stdin> pvandewyngaerde: hold on, I'll start a full session
<pvandewyngaerde> how many plasmoids do you have ?
<stdin> pvandewyngaerde: no, works fine in a full session. with only the clock running
<pvandewyngaerde> how many plasmoids do you have ?
<pvandewyngaerde> stdin: 32 bit or 64 bit ? 64 bit here
<stdin> 32bit
<shirish> kiba_: I think I would have to start to build a logical brain with memory for that, to learn coding, concepts, a whole new birth
<Lattyware> hey all. Trying to get the official nVidia driver working. I have an 8600GTS and 7600GS with two monitors on the 8600, and one on the 7600. Using the latest driver from the nvidia site, and I get the error 'nVidia kernel module not found', I have done it before and it's worked fine, (not on this ubuntu install), but on a Kubuntu Gutsy that's on the same system with the same xorg.conf.
<pvandewyngaerde> stdin: how many different plasmoids  do you have in desktop toolbox ?
<kiba_> shirish: anybody can learn programming
<stdin> pvandewyngaerde: just the one
<stdin> pvandewyngaerde: but I've only got the base installed
<shirish> pvandewyngaerde:  what are plasmoids, is it game or something to do with science?
<pvandewyngaerde> shirish: kind of widgets
<stdin> shirish: they are kde4 applet type things :p
<shirish> pvandewyngaerde: ah ok, cool I know widgets, kinda expensive in terms of memory & cpu cycles
<stdin> not really, well not in kde4
<coderx> Need help setting up Multihead for 19" wide, on AGP Nivida, and 17" on ATI
<coderx> Multiple Monitors?
<shirish> coderx: there is something for multihead in xorg 7.2
<shirish> I did read a post about it long time back, did you try to see if there is anything about multi-head in the wiki at wiki.ubuntu.com
<coderx> there is but im looking for a GUI
<shirish> don't have access to multi-head so sorry don't know, just seen the videos & seen the chats about that but no real experience to speak about
<coderx> Im told that there is a Screen Preferences menu some where in 7.10
<coderx> http://techtoppicks.com/archive/ubuntu-to-get-better-dualview-support/
<shirish> yup, X org 7.3 which is supposed to ship out with 7.10 will have lot of goodies attached to it
<coderx> So what do i have to install to get it?
<shirish> if you want that, that's bleeding edge, there is a mailing list on freedesktop.org for X.org , you will have to check out the sources from there & build it
<shirish> hang on, there is also a thread about it in ubuntu-development , some guy does have a mirror
<coderx> Ill wait till October? :(
<coderx> will Alpha 5, have it?
<shirish> nope, hang on, I have something for you
<coderx> ok?
<shirish> coderx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490982 use that thread, it has all the gory details, just follow the instructions, it may be stable/unstable dunno about that
<shirish> coderx: also there is a dedicated mailing list about X.org & I think they also have a channel/room about that, but haven't been interested to know the details hence haven't checked.
<coderx> thank you
<shirish> coderx: yrw
<coderx> do you know when it will be included in the alphas?
<kousotu> I need help recompiling/configuring the zd1211rw driver
<kousotu> I need help recompiling/configuring the zd1211rw driver
<databuddy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kousotu> I need help recompiling/configuring the zd1211rw driver
<ingo> hi - is Ubuntu 7.10 Tribe 2 the newest version of Gutsy Gibbon ??
<kousotu> no
<Stormx2> ingo: Read the topic.
<kousotu> tribe 3 is
<ingo> i am looking for a gui under gutsy for dual-screening, which i can eventually compile under feisty - is it possible?
<ubuntu_apologist> meh!
<ubuntu_apologist> ingo:  dual screening?
<hylje> configuring x
<hylje> for two displays
<ubuntu_apologist> oh, i see.
<ubuntu_apologist> will nvidia-settings do it if X is set up right?
<ubuntu_apologist> i've got dual display, but I set it up myself in xorg.conf
<kousotu> I need help recompiling/configuring the zd1211rw driver, anyone able to help with that?
<kousotu> I had to go eth for now
<kousotu> but it pissed off my brothe
<ingo> yes - configuring x for two displays with intel integrated graphics controller - not nvidia!
<ingo> i think in gutsy is a gui for configurating dual-screen, but not sure ...
<finalbeta_> My text size is really, really large after the last update. I know I can change it somewhere, but where?
<kousotu> system >prefs.
<ingo> <ubuntu_apologist>: which is the easiest way for making it manual in xorg.conf - do you know a link - my tries failed
<kousotu> ubuntu_apologist: can you help recompiling my wifi card?
<vlowther> heh, so I am not the only one seeing issue with resuming form suspend/hibernate with the latest kernel...
<kousotu> vlowther: I'm not having any issues with that
<Lunis> anyone know of any reason usb gamepads aren't working in gutsy? system log shows the system registering the device under /class/input/input8 but jscalibrator sees nothing
<kousotu> Lunis: what controler?
<Lunis> kousotu, just a generic ps2-style usb
<Lunis> is there a kernel module that might not be loaded?
<kousotu> Lunis: it doesn't have a brand?
<Lunis> i tried a saitek, an axispad, and a game elements
<Lunis> all were seen by the kernel but did not register under jsX
<kousotu> hm...
<kousotu> see if syn says anything
<kousotu> (the updater)
<kousotu> leavethem in, then run it
<Lunis> says anything about...what?
<kousotu> the pads
<kousotu> it might have a jsX update
<Lunis> restarting x
<ubuntu_apologist> the buttons work, but not the axes, lunis?
<kousotu> lunis has been gone a while
<kousotu> lol
<ubuntu_apologist> right, he left, i was looking for stuff.
<ubuntu_apologist> i revise:  everything seems to be working fine.
<kousotu> oh..
<kousotu> eveything but my bloody wifi card....
<kousotu> it worked on the last krnal, but the update broke it
<ubuntu_apologist> using madwifi?
<kousotu> no
<kousotu> zd1211rw
<ubuntu_apologist> ah.  my madwifi's working.
<ubuntu_apologist> what the hell is that?
<ubuntu_apologist> lol
<kousotu> the modprobe
<ingo> exists a gui for configurating dual-screen under gutsy?
<ubuntu_apologist> what kind of card?
<kousotu> linux has drivers. USB
<ubuntu_apologist> ingo, no, but what kind of card ya go?  I'll give you my xorg.conf
<ubuntu_apologist> kousotu, oh, i see.
<ingo> <ubuntu_apologist>: intel integrated graphics controller
<ubuntu_apologist> ah.
<ingo>  <ubuntu_apologist>: macbook
<ubuntu_apologist> intel or ppc?
<ingo> intel
<ubuntu_apologist> has dual heads?  nice
<ubuntu_apologist> probably just uses the xinerama extension, right?
<ingo> yes i think so ...
<kousotu> ubuntu_apologist: any ideas?
<finalbeta_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubuntu_apologist> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<ingo> thank you ubuntu_apologist - i tried it, but no luck - not the prob - i give it another try, but somewhere i read about an gui for it in gutsy ...
<ubuntu_apologist> sorry, man
<ubuntu_apologist> where the hell do the screenshots go?
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I know that one :)
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~/Pictures$
<kousotu> if I'm not mistaken
<ubuntu_apologist> negatory
<ingo> ubuntu_apologist: what do you mean?
<ubuntu_apologist> i'm not seeing them in ~/Pictures
<kousotu> hm...
<kousotu> it gives you options
<kousotu> lol
<ingo> which screenshots?
<ubuntu_apologist> compiz screenies
<ingo> oh i see
<kousotu> hm..
<kousotu> no idea
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> any idea abot my problem?
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> about*
<mloki_> I just would like to say that gusty kick ass well done
<vlowther> kousotu: https://launchpad.net/bugs/130425 <-- oops booting second proc during resume from STR.  Someone else reported the same glitch with resume from hibernate about 30 mins before me.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130425 in linux-source-2.6.22 "oops in kernel 2.6.22-9.25-generic when resuming from ACPI S3 sleep" [Undecided,New] 
<kousotu> vlowther: I said I didn't
<kousotu> I never said there wasn't
<Lattyware> To All Interested: I fixed the problem I had. Apparently you have to remove '/lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed' - which is not removed (even with purging) before the nvidia drivers will work.
<ubuntu_apologist> lattyware:  what was the problem?
<Lattyware> I couldn't get the nvidia drivers to install
<Lattyware> or rather
<Lattyware> it wouldn't load
<ubuntu_apologist> http://omploader.org/vMWR1
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-05
<kousotu> ubuntu_apologist: any ideas?
<kousotu> cause I need my wifi card
<ubuntu_apologist> oh, sorry
<ubuntu_apologist> ummmmm
<ubuntu_apologist> does it show up in lsmod?
<kousotu> um..
<kousotu> idk
<kousotu> it used to wor
<kousotu> work*
<ubuntu_apologist> does it come as a separate package?  is it handled by restricted-modules?
<kousotu> it worked bedefault
<kousotu> by*
<kousotu> jut sudo modprobe rw1211rw
<kousotu> and it worked perfectly
<ubuntu_apologist> you fixed it, or that's the old behavior?
<kousotu> old
<kousotu> that was befor the kernal update
<kousotu> now it efuses to connect
<ubuntu_apologist> you try booting with the old kernel?
<ubuntu_apologist> that's probably your best bet until the new one comes out.
<kousotu> you can do that?
<kousotu> lol
<ubuntu_apologist> yeah
<kousotu> um...
<ubuntu_apologist> should be on your grub menu
<kousotu> can it be remade?
<ubuntu_apologist> when it says "starting in 3 2 1" hit the key it tells you to
<kousotu> mine shows up all options lol
<ubuntu_apologist> it can, but you need the kernel sources, build-essentials, and a whole bunch of other crap that probably won't be worth it, since there will prolly be a new kernel out tomorrow or the next day
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> well, I know where to get the source
<kousotu> donno bout the kernal sources though
<ubuntu_apologist> yeah, apt-source
<ubuntu_apologist> you can snag the sources.
<kousotu> no, I know the site lol
<ubuntu_apologist> is this a kernel driver or a 3rd party driver?
<kousotu> well, the kernal has one
<kousotu> but if need be I can ndis it I think
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> since ubutnu will copile ndiswrapper
<kousotu> redhat wouldn't
<ubuntu_apologist> redhat or fedora?
<kousotu> rh9
<ubuntu_apologist> hm
<ubuntu_apologist> how old is that?
<kousotu> I can pull up the old error if you'd like
<ubuntu_apologist> i am looking help for the linux 10
<kousotu> idk..
<ubuntu_apologist> like i said
<kousotu> a few years lol
<ubuntu_apologist> just boot the old kernel and be done with it until the new one.  file a bug.
<kousotu> and how would I file said bug?
<ubuntu_apologist> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<kousotu> you know what's funny?
<kousotu> the mozilla frontpage says welcome to fiesty
<kousotu> when Iknow it's not lol
<opop> just an index page update.
<opop> the excision of emily's hose
<hkms> hey is where any #ubuntu ops here?
<stdin> hkms: #ubuntu-ops
<hkms> thanks
<stdin> hkms: or call !ops if it's an emergency
<kousotu> opop: is there a possible update for zd1211rw?
<opop> i have no idea.
<kousotu> how would I check, besides update manager?
<hkms> stdin: that cmd was the problem :)
<hkms> kousotu: apt-get install
<hkms> but there is a better way
<hkms> i just dont know how
<gnomefreak> hkms: what do you need an op for?
<hkms> gnomefreak: removing a ban
<opop> http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/gutsy.xml
<gnomefreak> hkms: whos where?
<hkms> gnomefreak: me #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> hkms: give me a minute to pull it up
<hkms> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> hkms: join me in #ubuntu-ops
<omha> gnomefreak: i am already there
<gnomefreak> i see
<kousotu> hkms: it doesn't help if I don't know what pacage to install
<omha> kousotu: it will post a line about needed upgrades
<opop> hmmmm
<kousotu> ah...
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~$ sudo apt-get install
<kousotu> [sudo]  password for kousotu:
<kousotu> Reading package lists... Done
<kousotu> Building dependency tree
<kousotu> Reading state information... Done
<kousotu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kousotu> but I know zd needsne
<kousotu> needs*
<opop> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kousotu> can that be one line?
<opop> si
<omha> yea
<gnomefreak> kousotu: use pastebin
<kousotu> gracias
<kousotu> gnomefreak: I cut off spamming  chan with 10 lines
<stdin> && means "if the last command was successfull run the next command
<kousotu> especailly a non-active one
<stdin> s//"/
<gnomefreak> kousotu: use pastebin to paste please
<kousotu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kousotu> gnomefreak: why would I need to in an empty channel for just a few lines
<pace_t_zulu> so is anyone else experiencing very slow response for the shut down button?
<gnomefreak> kousotu: dont paste in the channel, its not empty nor can you predict when someone comes in and needs help
<kousotu> pace_t_zulu: no
<gnomefreak> trying to upgrade a package that is not in repos with apt is not gonna happen either
<posingaspopular> hey, im using tribe 3 and everytime i go to open 'add/remove programs' it shows a little ghost for where the program would be if it actually opened. but it never actually opens. whatsup with that? by ghost i mean, it shows a transperacy of the system trying to launch 'add/remove programs' but it never opens. whatsup with that?
<kousotu> ?
<gnomefreak> kousotu: zd1211rw is not a package
<kousotu> ah..
<gnomefreak> posingaspopular: what video card?
<kousotu> well how would I get it working again?
<gnomefreak> kousotu: go to where you got it at and do what you did last time
<posingaspopular> gnomefreak: how do i get that info in the konsole?
<posingaspopular> lshw?
<gnomefreak> posingaspopular: lspci
<posingaspopular> oh duh
<gnomefreak> posingaspopular: any other GUI apps giving you issues?
<posingaspopular> nope
<posingaspopular> everything else is perfect, except for open office not opening
<kousotu> gnomefreak: maybe ou missed the fact I said  it was pre-coded inot ubuntu?
<posingaspopular> it's an integrated intel 82801DB  or something like that
<gnomefreak> kousotu: if its not working, its not in ubuntu repos, apt-get update,upgrade dist-upgrade will not help. where did you get it from to start with
<gnomefreak> posingaspopular: im guessing you have compiz running?
<posingaspopular> nope
<gnomefreak> iirc tribe3 for intels was turned on by default
<posingaspopular> gnomefreak: does it matter if i did update dist, not installing it from cd
<gnomefreak> posingaspopular: no
<gnomefreak> shouldnt
<posingaspopular> hmmm
<gnomefreak> as you saw compiz and freinds install
<gnomefreak> posingaspopular: look in ps aux to see if its running
<opop> http://omploader.org/vMWR1
<kousotu> [17:43]  <ubuntu_apologist> is this a kernel driver or a 3rd party driver?
<kousotu> [17:43]  <kousotu> well, the kernal has one
<kousotu> [17:43]  <kousotu> but if need be I can ndis it I think
<kousotu> [17:43]  <kousotu> lol
<kousotu> [17:44]  <kousotu> since ubutnu will copile ndiswrapper
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> posingaspopular: file a bug on ubuntu at launchpad.net i still think this is a compiz caused UI issue
<opop> wow, i got a dominican quarter as change today
<gnomefreak> kousotu: i asked you not to paste please use pastebin
<posingaspopular> gnomefreak: what command am i looking for?
<kousotu> you were here when I said it
<gnomefreak> posingaspopular: to see if it s running look at either top or ps aux
<posingaspopular> im in ps aux, and it has a list of commands which are running. i see amarok, screen, pidgin, which one is compix?
<gnomefreak> Pricey: any easy way to tell if compiz is running other than top,ps aux, and friends?
<Pricey> erm...
<crdlb> echo $WINDOW_MANAGER ?
<gnomefreak> crdlb: would work but compiz uses metacity
<gnomefreak> afaik
<kousotu> great...
<kousotu> epsxe wants to bebitchy...
<crdlb> to make the metacity settings thing work?
<gnomefreak> crdlb: i think his add/remove issue is a UI/compiz rendering issue
<gnomefreak> intel afaik compiz is default
<gnomefreak> need to know if its running to see if its causing it
<kousotu> donno how many lines this isgonna be..
<kousotu> * Running ePSXe emulator version 1.6.0.
<kousotu> plugins/libcdrmooby-2.8.so: undefined symbol: XftDrawSetClipkousotu@demonZ:~/Documents/epsxe160lin$
<gnomefreak> kousotu: stop
<databuddy> hey anyone know of a way to turn the mouse pointer blue?
<databuddy> @_@
<kousotu> why did it try to open cdr when I sad gfx??
<kousotu> databuddy: ya
<kousotu> databuddy: sec
<gnomefreak> databuddy: did you look in system>prefferneces>apperance
<pace_t_zulu> the push is for stability at this point with gutsy right?
<gnomefreak> under the mouse tab
<databuddy> o sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<databuddy> im gonna take a sexy screeny right after :D
<kousotu> gnomefreak: any ideas?
<gnomefreak> pace_t_zulu: what do you mean? as in at devel or for all around when released
<gnomefreak> kousotu: yes STOP PASTING
<databuddy> gnomefreak: different pointers - but i dont see an option to make it blue
<gnomefreak> databuddy: you may have to install cursor themes
<kousotu> gnomefreak: smartass... I meant the gfx problem
<pace_t_zulu> my ntfs disk won't mount consistently
<gnomefreak> kousotu: i will refuse to help you until you can obey the rules. and watch your language
<crdlb> posingaspopular, what's the output of: lspci|grep VGA
<crdlb> ?
<pace_t_zulu> what is the preferred method for enabling/disabling compiz in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> pace_t_zulu: system>prefferences>apperanace
<gnomefreak> appearance
<pace_t_zulu> thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<kousotu> fine, I'll gp elsewhere to get my help since you're to busy being an asshole to help
<kousotu> go*
<opop> aw, man, i just found something for him, too.
<opop> omploader
<pace_t_zulu> desktop effects isn't working for me
<pace_t_zulu> where can i view the log from that script?
<gnomefreak> /var/log is where most logs are kept.
<crdlb> just run compiz --replace in a terminal
<pace_t_zulu_> hello?
<crdlb> hi
<pace_t_zulu_> so here is the log when i do compiz --replace
<pace_t_zulu_> so i won't spam the board with that
<pace_t_zulu_> but i'll put the last successful line
<crdlb> use a pastebin
<pace_t_zulu_> Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/compiz/libneg.so
<pace_t_zulu_> pastebin?
<crdlb> !pastebin
<pace_t_zulu_> sorry i'm a noob
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<opop> !eatpaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eatpaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pace_t_zulu_> !eatpoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eatpoo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pace_t_zulu_> is firefox3 going to make it into gusty?
<pace_t_zulu_> Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/compiz/libneg.so
<pace_t_zulu_> that's the last good line
<crdlb> just paste the full output to the pastebin
<crdlb> then click paste and it will give you a page you can link to here
<pace_t_zulu_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32563/
<pace_t_zulu_> is that what you need?
<crdlb> yeah
<crdlb> <FusioBot> To fix your beryl/compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 , then restart !X.
<crdlb> run that ^^ it might help
<RAOF> pace_t_zulu: Firefox 3 is already in gutsy, but it won't be default.  It needs to be released before that happens :)
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> what does "Exta Effects" add to "Normal Effects"
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<crdlb> pace_t_zulu, works now?
<pace_t_zulu> just had a crash
<pace_t_zulu> but it was working
<pace_t_zulu> for bout 5 min
<pace_t_zulu> i just re-enabled it
<gnomefreak> RAOF: it will be removed before gutsy is released is what we plan to do
<pace_t_zulu> am i the only one who thinks the language support icon is an eyesore?
<pace_t_zulu> is no one here?
<gnomefreak> im working on something
<pace_t_zulu> have i been banned from this channel?
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Oh, fair enough.
<gnomefreak> pace_t_zulu: your here your not banned
<RAOF> pace_t_zulu: No.  There's just nobody here :)
<gnomefreak> RAOF: me and alexander will talk about this see how far mozilla gets with it
<pace_t_zulu> i was getting self conscious
<pace_t_zulu> am i the only one who thinks the language support icon is an eyesore?
<void^> probably
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Ah, cool.  There have been a couple of new alpha releases it seems since the alpha 5 - are they wanted?  Is anyone packaging them up?  Can I help? :)
<gnomefreak> RAOF: they are all FTBFS
<gnomefreak> RAOF: im working on it as we speak
<gnomefreak> upstream has screwed up big time on thier builds so we are patching what we can and rest waiting for them to hit
<RAOF> Awesome.  Yay upstream!
<gnomefreak> yeah :(
<gnomefreak> we had alot of builds after a5 but they crahsed due t5o upstream cario when they fixed that they broke a bunch of other crap
<gnomefreak> if all goes well you will have a7 in repos mid week
<RAOF> Yay
<pace_t_zulu> how do i increase the number of workspaces i have in gnome?
<xtknight> pace_t_zulu, right click on the workspace manager
<pace_t_zulu> no
<xtknight> no?
<kousotu> gnomefreak: care to cite the EXACT rules?
<pace_t_zulu> oops
<xtknight> i mean right click the workspace swithcer, prefs, raise amount of workspaces/
<pace_t_zulu> doesn't let me increase
<gnomefreak> kousotu: yes i would please join me in #ubuntu-ops
<pace_t_zulu> only things i have are...
<pace_t_zulu> show only the current workspace
<pace_t_zulu> show all workspaces in:
<pace_t_zulu> 1 rows
<xtknight> pace_t_zulu, click show all workspaces in
<pace_t_zulu> and do what?
<xtknight> pace_t_zulu, you can't raise the # of workspaces?
<xtknight> what's the max on yours?
<pace_t_zulu> no just the number of rows
<xtknight> pace_t_zulu, the "Number of workspaces" is grayed out?
<pace_t_zulu> i just found it under general options in the CompizConfig Settings Manager
<xtknight> hmm
<pace_t_zulu> there is nothing regarding the number of workspaces
<xtknight> i have compiz fusion with the same manager i can increase to at least 16
<pace_t_zulu> it just controls the number of rows in the switcher
<xtknight> i have that, i also have a number of wkspaces that controls the workspaces.  both work here.  do you see "number of Workspaces" at all in that dialog?  or is it just grayed out?
<pace_t_zulu> not at all
<xtknight> try resizing the window?
<xtknight> can you post a screenshot of what it looks like?
<pace_t_zulu> k
<pace_t_zulu> where to
<xtknight> imageshack.us
<xtknight> http://imageshack.us/
<pace_t_zulu> where do compiz screenshots save?
<pace_t_zulu> nevermine
<xtknight> usually desktop
<pace_t_zulu> http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/9721/screenshotjo9.png
<pace_t_zulu> there you go
<xtknight> oh, that is weird.  what version of Ubuntu?
<pace_t_zulu> gutsy
<pace_t_zulu> current
<pace_t_zulu> with repos
<xtknight> ah i use feisty atm
<xtknight> did you try resizing it?
<xtknight> if you can
<pace_t_zulu> yeah, no dice
<pace_t_zulu> i just upgraded yesterday
<xtknight> odd
<pace_t_zulu> i've been working out a lot of kinks
<pace_t_zulu> and i'm just trying to make problems known
<pace_t_zulu> and get help solving them
<xtknight> let me try my Gutsy VM
<xtknight> if i can reproduce the problem then we can start a bug
<RAOF> (Won't work - you'll be needing OpenGL to reproduce)
<xtknight> or even if i can't, maybe it's a compiz problem
<Jettis> you can't change that when you use compiz
<xtknight> i can change it and i have compiz
<Jettis> :/
<xtknight> if you can't i'd call it a design bug imio
<xtknight> imo
<Jettis> so you have that "workspaces on cube" or something on?
<xtknight> hmm not enabled atm
<xtknight> couldn't get it to work
<pace_t_zulu> brb
<pace_t_zulu> gonna burn one down
<arooni> hey folks
<arooni> how stable is tribe 3 of gibbon?
<arooni> and does it deal better with the jmicron controller
<xtknight> arooni, i think tty job control is related to an intel chipset problem not necessarily jmicron
<pace_t_zulu> not very stable
<pace_t_zulu> i'm running it right now
<pace_t_zulu> it's pretty good
<xtknight> arooni,  i dont know though.  have you tried disabling JMicron.  does that permit you to boot the livecd?
<arooni> xtknight: i dont know how to disable jmicron
<xtknight> arooni, there should be an option in the BIOS
<xtknight> maybe, in PCI/ide pnp device configuration or similar
<arooni> xtknight: dont i need jmicron though?
<arooni> if i have pata/ide drives?
<xtknight> if you dont have another controller, yes
<xtknight> is your cd drive on it?
<xtknight> do you have a usb drive available?
<arooni> i only have pata drives
<arooni> and i do have a usb drive
<xtknight> usb cd drive?
<arooni> nope
<arooni> they are all pata
<xtknight> flash/ big HD usb?
<xtknight> im thinking of some alternate boot methodsf
<xtknight> you could get another PCI IDE controller.  thats what i did since i also have an unstable JMicron
<xtknight> until then i used a usb cd drive
<xtknight> sata drives are cheap too.  500gigs for $110
<xtknight> but youre still gonna need a cd drive
<xtknight> unless you use the usb flash or other methods
<arooni> my cd is pata
<arooni> so... are we saying that jmicron is only for pata drives?
<xtknight> hm
<xtknight> i think so
<arooni> not for sata
<xtknight> what chipset do you have?
<arooni> intel 965
<xtknight> there are some jmicron sata chips also
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> then you hook up SATA directly to the 965
<xtknight> the 965 does not have pata ports, but it does have sata
<arooni> right my mobo bolted on some ide ports
<arooni> abit ib9
<xtknight> everyone who has a 965 is in the same situation
<arooni> with the jmicron or ite controller
<xtknight> intel did away with 'em
<arooni> so, sounds like i dont want this mobo
<arooni> screw intel
<xtknight> not worth getting rid of your mobo though
<arooni> i want my ide ;p
<arooni> but i dont have to pay for it
<xtknight> just get a Promise PCI ide controller
<arooni> i can strill return it
<arooni> to frys
<xtknight> what are you going to get that has ide ports?
<xtknight> none of the 965s have them unless by Jmicron
<arooni> arent there mobos with ide ports
<xtknight> not sure
<arooni> well maybe i get a different one (new chipset)
<xtknight> well those may have troubles with linux
<xtknight> newer nvidias and ATI rs700s/etc
<arooni> like this one for instance: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Products/ProductsDetail.aspx?detailid=692&DetailName=Specification&MenuID=44&LanID=0
<arooni> VIA  PT890 & VT8237A
<arooni> chipset
<arooni> honestly i would rather not unplug mobo
<arooni> cuz its a pain
<xtknight> yea i know.  you can grab a pci ide controller for cheap though
<RAOF> I was under the impression that jmicron worked now, frankly.
<xtknight> not very well
<arooni> ok
<arooni> so what if plugin an ide pci controller card
<xtknight> that would work
<xtknight> that's what im doing
<xtknight> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816102027
<pace_t_zulu> hey i figured out the workspaces thing
<xtknight> pace_t_zulu, yeah?
<arooni> would that kill this problem: p5nsli asus
<pace_t_zulu> it happens when i enable normal effects
<arooni> i mean: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<xtknight> arooni, i dont know.
<xtknight> probably
<xtknight> very likely, at least
<arooni> are u booting from an ide drive
<xtknight> i have all sata and 2 IDE DVD drives
<xtknight> i think i had the TTY job control issue with dapper
<arooni> i have feisty
<xtknight> it's the installation media that it cant read from
<xtknight> if you put your cd drives on the Promise controller there shouldnt be a problem
<arooni> jmicron is a sillly thing
<arooni> so ...
<arooni> how will i control it xtknight
<arooni> boot order
<pace_t_zulu> definitely needs work
<xtknight> arooni, are you able to disable JMicron in the bios?
<xtknight> arooni, the Promise card takes control of the boot process automatically.
<xtknight> arooni, whenever there is a bootable cd in the drive
<xtknight> if there is a bootable CD in the drive, it will always boot first due to the Promise card bios
<arooni> xtknight: ithre is a section: 'integrated perhiperals' => onboard pci device => IDE controller [enable/disable] 
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> ok you'll disable that when you get the Promise controller
<arooni> theres also an On Chip Ide Device => IDE Bus Master [enable/disable] 
<arooni> but isnt that for the SATA drives?
<xtknight> ide? no
<arooni> well i'm confused
<xtknight> and the Promise card is for IDE
<xtknight> IDE is not SATA.  IDE=PATA
<arooni> well what do i want to enable/disable
<xtknight> IDE controller
<arooni> not the IDE Bus Master too?
<xtknight> you shouldnt need to mess with ide bus master if IDE controller is disabled
<xtknight> it won't apply
<arooni> ok
<arooni> so this works with ubuntu?
<arooni> the promise card
<arooni> even if i have no sata driveds present at all
<arooni> and i want to boot from ide ?
<xtknight> here is what i use
<xtknight> 04:00.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20268 (Ultra100 TX2) (rev 02)
<xtknight> dont need sata drives
<xtknight> i'm pretty sure you should be able to boot from it
<xtknight> Operating Systems Supported  	Windows Server 2003/XP/2000/ME/98; Netware 5.1/6.0; Linux
<arooni>  would yo ugo with the promise one
<arooni> over cheap ones at frys
<xtknight> probably
<xtknight> it's more brand name
<xtknight> also with this Promise controller, the windows install froze.  so you need to use a floppy to install windows on it.
<xtknight> a floppy with updated drivers, at least for mine
<xtknight> it worked 100% out of the box with linux
<arooni> ok
<arooni> so u think this will solve my problem
<arooni> of accessing ide drives?
<arooni> and booting the live cd
<arooni> getting rid of this job access tty problem ?
<arooni> xtknight: ?
<xtknight> arooni, yes
<arooni> opik
<xtknight> arooni, i think it will solve all problems
<arooni> i will give it a shot
<xtknight> better idea than new mobo
<arooni> this is not an os thing
<arooni> this is a hardware thing
<arooni> huh
<xtknight> well, it's an OS-not-supporting-the-harware thing ;)
<arooni> but
<xtknight> windows probably works fine
<arooni> if i upgraded to guttysy gibbon
<arooni> would that fix it
<xtknight> maybe, you'd have to check the linux kernel mailing list, or just try a livecd and see what happens
<arooni> what speed
<arooni> can i write it at?
<arooni> 1-40X?
<xtknight> any
<xtknight> unless you have media-related problems.
<xtknight> i dont think so
<arooni> ok i will give one last chance to let ubuntu fix it
<arooni> before spending another couple of hours fixing this :(
<arooni> xtknight: i worry by disabling the ide controller that sata wont work
<arooni> is that the case?
<xtknight> arooni, i dont think that will happen
<xtknight> SATA should be just fine
<xtknight> you look like in your motherboard's manual
<xtknight> it might say, "Ide controller" controls JMicron
<xtknight> you might look**
<arooni> well ide == sata too right
<xtknight> no
<arooni> ok
<arooni> u know what i'm gonna buy a huge SATA hard drive + dvd drive + hard drive enclosuers + promise ide card
<arooni> and just *hope* the ide promise card works
<arooni> so i can buy less stuff
<xtknight> it should work
<arooni> ok so lets see if this gusty works
<arooni> if not
<arooni> off to frys
<xtknight> k
<arooni> the gutsy cd doesnt boot?
<arooni> :(
<arooni> nevermind it does
<arooni> is the intel 965 chipset better for ubuntu than the nvidia ones or via?
<xtknight> yes
<xtknight> intel tends to be more stable.  the 965 has been out longer than those
<xtknight> it has better overclocking performance too, indicating very good stability and control underneath
<arooni> same problem for gibbon
<arooni> the 'can'taccess tty; job control turned off'
<xtknight> darn
<arooni> looks like its off to frys
<xtknight> yaeh
<xtknight> good luck
<arooni> thankx
<arooni> i ll be back
<Ademan> hey this isn't really appropriate for this channel but i figure there's a much higher chance of someone knowing the answer than in #ubuntu and i don't know of a better channel for this.  Is it possible (through a kernel module or otherwise) to implement something equivalent to shared object loading?  I was just toying with the idea of a hierarchical symbol table and I thought it would be awesome to implement it, although frankl
<Ademan> y nothing would probably ever come of this... i'm still rather curious
<xtknight> Ademan, #linux ?
<Ademan> xtknight: thats entirely too logical, thanks
<RAOF> Ademan: I believe there *are* dynamic loaders which implement that.  ELF doesn't, or we don't use it, or something :)
<Ademan> RAOF: ah :-), i've been thinking about all of the problems with c++, probably the most important of which is symbol mangling, much of which could be solved with a hierarchal symbol table (except for function overloading)
<RAOF> Ademan: It's a deliberate choice to make dynamic loading exactly the same as static linking.  Whether or not this is a good idea is debateable :)
<RAOF> (Basically, you want libfoo depends on libbar 1.2 and libbaz depends on libbar 1.3 to work, right? - they can each load their own library version, and only have those symbols?)
<Ademan> RAOF: actually no i was thinking more in regards to the way c++ symbols are stored, i don't know the EXACT storage, but names get mangled
<Ademan> void Foo::Bar()      becomes like C_Foo_Bar_void   or some crap like that
<RAOF> Yeah, that's right.  So, what would you do differently?
<Ademan> instead the linker at runtime would lookup within the symbol table, the symbol named "Foo" which rather than pointing to a function within the file, points to yet another symbol table, which contains the symbol Foo
<Ademan> crap
<Ademan> i said it wrong
<RAOF> I'm not sure how that helps :)
<Ademan> the last Foo should be Bar
<RAOF> What if you have Foo::Bar() and Foo::Bar(std::string baz)?
<RAOF> You still need to mangle.
<Ademan> well that's function overloading, which i'm still thinking about lol
<Ademan> but it does eliminate the mangling associated with namespaces and member functions
<Ademan> i dunno, this is really just the musings of a madman
<RAOF> Yeah.  But why?  What does less mangling actually solve?
<Ademan> well i guess i was thinking about how the mangling "scheme" isn't well defined, and is really implementation dependent
<Ademan> i dunno just ignore me :-p
<arooni> hey xtknight u still thre?
<xtknight> arooni, ya
<RAOF> Nah, it's interesting.
<xtknight> Ademan, what's the benefit of this?  what's not working now and what will it fix?  i dont really understand any of those terms
<arooni> xtknight: ok back from frys i bought a bunch of stuff
<RAOF> But couldn't you get the same thing by just defining a standard mangling scheme?
<Ademan> RAOF: yeah, you could but i don't see that happening, but i guess its probably less far fetched than everyone adopting my insane new library format haha
<arooni> xtknight: ok so i also got aq new mobo in case (P5n-e SLI)
<xtknight> arooni, ahhh nvidia chipset right?
<arooni> xtknight: yes
<arooni> xtknight: what do u think about replacing the abit with this one
<arooni> by the time i add price of promise card
<arooni> its about the same price
<xtknight> which abit model was it again?
<arooni> xtknight: IB9
<Ademan> anywho i should get going, it's late and i've got a nasty habbit of staying up way way too late
<DanaG> s/hab/hob/
<RAOF> Nasty hobbits!
<xtknight> arooni, not sure which board is better really.  ive always liked asus
<xtknight> arooni, besides, if it doesnt haev the jmicron controller.
<arooni> hwo do i find out
<xtknight> what was Ademan talking about?
<xtknight> the dynamic link stuff
<arooni> whether it has the jmicron controller or not
<xtknight> arooni, im trying to figure that out right now on the web
<xtknight> not all jmicrons are affectedf
<xtknight> mine worked, sort of
<xtknight> it worked to install
<xtknight> but it was unstable crap afterwards
<xtknight> arooni, it looks like it has the same jmicron as my board.  so it might sort of work
<xtknight> does IB9 have jmicron or ITE:?  im getting conflicting reports
<arooni> xtknight: but u had to get separate promse card right
<arooni> to ge tit to work
<arooni> ib9 has ITE when it boots up
<arooni> it says "ITE detecting drives"
<arooni> and manual says u need to install an ite driver
<arooni> to access ide channels
<xtknight> arooni, i think my jmicron worked ever since Feisty.  it refused to work on dapper and edgy
<xtknight> arooni, however, even in Feisty i had tons of errors with the jmicron AFTER the installation
<xtknight> so i got the dedicated controller
<xtknight> problems gone
<xtknight> jmicron worked ever since 2.6.18, supposedly
<xtknight> i had to use feisty for ethernet support too anyway becaues my mobo was new
<xtknight> i think
<arooni> so did you buy the card before 2.6.18 came out?
<kousotu> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SeveredCross> Anyone have issues with borked colors and fglrx?
<voidmage> solution: don't use fglrx
<voidmage> ;P
<SeveredCross> I have to.
<SeveredCross> Mobility Radeon X1400
<arooni> if board wants a 24 pin atx power adapter, and all i have is a 20 pin adapter.... am i hosed?
<voidmage> meh, zsnes is broken with compiz right now
<kousotu> how do you get DVD playback to work?
<kousotu> and don't say !dvd I tried that
<voidmage> i installed libdvdcss2 in medibuntu
<voidmage> and i usually play in mplayer
<voidmage> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kousotu> I tried all that
<arooni> xtknight: hey u there
<xtknight> arooni, yea
<arooni> xtknight: so i swaped mobos
<arooni> and now i get further on boot
<xtknight> ah
<arooni> i'm trying to boot the live cd
<arooni> but i get a lot of 'buffer i/o error on device hda, logical block 296186
<arooni> is that normal
<xtknight> and hda is cd drive?
<arooni> i dont know
<arooni> how can i know that
<xtknight> are you on linux now?
<xtknight> livedc?
<arooni> nope
<arooni> didnt get that far
<arooni> i'm on my laptopy
<arooni> watching long output
<xtknight> hmm
<arooni> of live cd trying to start on desktop
<xtknight> well if logical block isnt causing a problem..
<arooni> its been trying to boot up for 333 seconds now
<xtknight> have you tried the promise controller
<arooni> nope
<xtknight> hey i have a mobo that i know works
<xtknight> gigabyte ga-965p-ds3
<xtknight> not that you want to buy another mobo, but..
<arooni> hehehe
<arooni> no i'm sick of moobs
<arooni> this is like my 4th
<xtknight> yikeas
<arooni> in a week
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> let's see...so the livecd doesn't work.?
<arooni> um
<xtknight> it keeps spitting out logical block...
<arooni> well
<arooni> i dont know how long to wait
<xtknight> hmm
<arooni> how long it normaly takes
<xtknight> well not more than 15mins
<xtknight> but you may as well wait
<xtknight> a little..
<arooni> i want this to work sooo badly
<arooni> i'm so sick of ths problem
<xtknight> ya i understand'
<xtknight> i had same frustration with my board
<arooni> man
<xtknight> i ended up installing dapper from a usb cd drive
<arooni> it was jsut supposed to be a simple upgrade
<xtknight> and manually compiling a network driver
<masquerade> Anyone here had problems with audacity the past few weeks?
<xtknight> yeah
<xtknight> i know, simple right...not with core 2 duo =/
<arooni> just a little faster process + mem
<arooni> why
<arooni> is it so nasty
<xtknight> new HW, i guess
<xtknight> but i think the promise controller will fix all your problems
<xtknight> both ITE and jmicron controller support is flaky, i guess
<xtknight> masquerade, i use audacity daily
<arooni> do they make pciexpress ide controllers?
<xtknight> masquerade, i havent had any issues
<xtknight> arooni, expensive i think
<masquerade> xtknight, you amd64 then, per chance?
<xtknight> arooni, does that board have no pci slots?
<arooni> no i have two
<arooni> but one is for wifi
<xtknight> masquerade, i have an amd64-arch cpu (Core 2), but i use the 32-bit distro.
<arooni> one is sound blaster live
<arooni> zomg
<masquerade> xtknight, alright, perhaps its an amd64 specific issue then
<arooni> this is looking more promising
<arooni> loading kernel drivers
<xtknight> masquerade, which issue exactly?  bug # yet?
<xtknight> arooni, ;)
<arooni> configuring network interffaces
<arooni> setting up concosle
<arooni> starting acpi
<masquerade> xtknight, can't really look to see if there's a bug yet :)
<arooni> sorry i'm just really thrilled
<arooni> zomg gnome display manager
<masquerade> launchpad is down at the moment
<arooni> OMG user interfacder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<arooni> no way!!!!!!!!!!1
<xtknight> masquerade, sorry i forgot to mention i use feisty not gutsy
<masquerade> xtknight, that could also explain it :-P
<xtknight> masquerade, i have a gutsy vm, so i can test audacity a bit.  what exactly is wrong?
<arooni> omg user interface looks sooooooooo good
<xtknight> masquerade, actually a little inconveninent now, doing some realtime video capture :)
<xtknight> arooni, lol no more gray on black, it's...it's Ubuntu!!
<xtknight> on a core 2
<xtknight> :)
<masquerade> http://pastebin.ca/646062
<arooni> wowsers
<masquerade> xtknight, sorry, should've snipped the gdb output and just got the backtrace, but as you can see, segfaults when I run it
<arooni> ive been looking at grey text on black for 1 week
<arooni> i finally got ubuntu live cd to boot..... but now i need to fix grub ... before when it was booting up, itd give me an error 17.  i also have the super grub disk.  what should i do?
<xtknight> masquerade, hmm i will see what i can do (hour or so untli this video is done recording)
<xtknight> trying to reproduce it, i mean
<xtknight> <--bug triager ;)
<xtknight> probably get it on launchpad as soon as possible too
<xtknight> arooni, hmm
<masquerade> xtknight, if it helps, I doubt the bug is in audacity itself, as I downloaded a newer version from the site and its the same thing, so it might be in the wx bindings or similar
<xtknight> arooni, i dont think youll have troubles...you shouldn't
<xtknight> arooni, but i dont know why error 17 happened
<xtknight> masquerade, you could try new wx libs
<xtknight> masquerade, or test audacity in a 32bit chroot
<masquerade> (a) I'm not too keen of installing major libs like wx on my system and interfering with dpkg
<arooni> hmmmm
<arooni> xtknight: i had grub installed before
<masquerade> (b) too lazy to setup a chroot just for a bloody ringtone :)
<arooni> and then i switched mobos 4 times
<arooni> maybe swapped cables whatever
<arooni> slave/masters
<xtknight> interfering with dpkg is the very nature of fixing bugs :P
<xtknight> at least for hacks like me
<xtknight> arooni, reinstalling ubuntu should reinstall grub
<xtknight> arooni, hope for the bes
<xtknight> best*
<masquerade> yes, well, last time I tried to interfere with dpkg talking in this channel, its like "OMFG WHY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM?!?!?!"
<opop> mmmm...grub.
<xtknight> masquerade, hmm?
<xtknight> in a dev channel?
<opop> interesting.
<xtknight> using gutsy itself is far more dangerous than interfering with dpkg :p
<xtknight> but anyway if you dont want to overwrite the prefix=/usr dpkg libs, then do prefix=/usr/local
<xtknight> and add /usr/local libs to ldconfig, point it to that when you run audacity
<xtknight> LD_PRELOAD=.. or w/e
<masquerade> yeah, such a pain. :). At the moment, I'd prefer the lazy way out of just posting it on launchpad and hoping the responsible developer sees it at some point in the near enough future. odds are its something simple in the wxgtk libs
<xtknight> masquerade, well it's better than nothing
<arooni> xtknight: id prefer not to have to reinstall ubuntu
<xtknight> arooni, rewrite grub
<xtknight> grub-install..
<arooni> xtknight: is that something i do from command line in live cd?
<xtknight> yes
<masquerade> xtknight, a quick google shos me that someone else has reported the issue on launchpad
<xtknight> one sec..
<xtknight> masquerade, ok, reply to his report and say you can reproduce.  also paste that pastebin to it.  and choose Confirmed for the bug status
<masquerade> Bug 128542 if launchpad is actually up for you, its not here
<xtknight> when it is
<xtknight> undergoig db update now
<masquerade> I was getting a nice message before saying it was undergoing an update, now its just down :)
<masquerade> which is more often than not comcast toying with themselves so I never know
<xtknight> hehe
<xtknight> my comcast was out all day
<xtknight> almost
<xtknight> TV/net
<opop> awwwww, that sucks.  I hate when that happens.
<kousotu> how do you get DVD playback to work?
<xtknight> my neighbor had phone with comcast, so he had nothing
<opop> kousotu, you have to run a teensie script
<xtknight> arooni, so you have ubuntu installed already? didnt realize
<xtknight> arooni, um first youll have to figure out just exactly where
<kousotu> xtknight: I got MP* working, but DVD does not
<xtknight> kousotu, hmm
<xtknight> kousotu, what err?
<arooni> xtknight: ok so how do i do that
<xtknight> arooni, you may have to edit grub conf also
<kousotu> xtknight: the usual
<xtknight> arooni, pastebin "sudo lshw"
<arooni> well ive got the livecd booted up
<xtknight> kousotu, totem can not..?
<arooni> ok dokes
<kousotu> nope
<opop> kousotu:  sudo bash /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<opop> guys, do we need superuser for that script? FYI, theoretically, dvd decryption is illegal in the US, use at your own risk.
<kousotu> opop: it's not illegal for personal use
<opop> there been a court case confirming that one?
<masquerade> kousotu, the software without paying for patent fees is illegal no matter what the use, under the DMCA
<opop> that's why it's still inactive at install.
<kousotu> there are alot of programs to decode it
<opop> good ol congress!
<xtknight> if i bought cyberlink dvd decoder but used the dvd decoder in ffmpeg, is it legal?  as long as im only using one css decoder at once..
<kousotu> opop: rules changed?
<kousotu> PSP can rip DVDs
<masquerade> xtknight, no, the software itself, esp. binary redistributions, are illegal under the DMCA
<kousotu> or at least programs FOR PSP
<masquerade> Cyberlink pays the associated fees to your local mastermind organizations that run our government, and so you can pay them to use your legally bought DVDs
<kousotu> + can
<opop> kousotu, right, but what libdvdcss does is bruteforce the decryption, bypassing the need for a licensed decrypter
<opop> the bruteforcing is what DMCA prohibits; the bypassing of antipiracy measures.
<kousotu> opop: that'swhat the encoders do for PSP
<kousotu> still legal though
<masquerade> kousotu, which ripper, as for some reason I highly doubt that its legal
<kousotu> PSPvideo9
<kousotu> xtknight: Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<xtknight> kousotu, no idea. try xine?
<xtknight> gxine package
<kousotu> kafine?
<xtknight> that uses gstreamer also
<xtknight> gxine
<kousotu> apt-get?
<opop> you should be able to do dvd playback in totem
<kousotu> opop: obviously not though
<opop> kousotu, probably just missing a library
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install gxine
<xtknight> whenever i say pkg apt-get it
<kousotu> opop: such as?
<opop> how about totem-xine?  it will pull in libxine and allow the dvd playback?
<xtknight> that's a possibility
<arooni> xtknight: http://pastie.caboo.se/85008
<xtknight> arooni, hey ill brb
<arooni> ;( ok
<arooni> come back soon ;p
<opop> kousotu, is there a reason you're being short with people?
<kousotu> opop: um.. didn't know I was
<opop> alrighty then
<kousotu> call it a bad day
<opop> of course, there's ogle, too.
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I've just had tonsof problems today
<kousotu> and I work tomorrow, so don't expect such a cheery mood then either
<kousotu> lol
<opop> well, you're running alpha software, and we're trying to help.
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> yea, but it is actually stable for me
<opop> tomorrow is another day.
<opop> yeah, doing well for me, too.
<opop> i'm quite pleased.
<kousotu> no, today is another day
<kousotu> 1am CST
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I work in 11 hrs...
<opop> whereabouts?  I grew up in the Quad Cities, IA/IL, and a bit of time near chitown
<kousotu> near Gary IN
<opop> if you install totem; totem-gstreamer; totem-mozilla; totem-xine; libdvdcss2; you should have everything you need to play dvds and any other kind of media.
<opop> right on.
<kousotu> I have them installed I believe
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> and about 10 more
<kousotu> lol
<opop> does the dvd play in mplayer or xine/gxine?  when you plug the dvd in, do you get an automounter dialog asking you to play the thing?
* kousotu is afk
<kousotu> (yes, I typed that)
<xtknight> arooni, alright, let's do this buddy
<arooni> xtknight: thanx man!
<arooni> i was thinking about re installing ubuntu... just so grub would work ;9
<masquerade> xtknight, well, I doubt its the ubuntu packages at least, I ended up being not lazy and compiling wxgtk myself and I still get the same crash :)
<arooni> xtknight: i was also trying to follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<xtknight> masquerade, ok...continue being not lazy! try other things ;)
* kousotu has returned
<xtknight> arooni, this looks like maybe it might be your root? /dev/hdb
<xtknight> /dev/hdb3
<arooni> xtknight: i succeeded in mounting the hard drive.... but when it wanted me to mount /mnt/root/boot.... i couldnt find a parititon with the directories/files it wants.. config, grub, memtest etc...
<xtknight> arooni,  or /dev/hdb1?
<xtknight> arooni, did you have separate / and /home partitions?
<arooni> xtknight: its /dev/hdd4 i believe
<arooni> xtknight: yes
<arooni> separate ones
<xtknight> arooni, hmm /dev/hdd4 would be an "extended" partition i think so not that
<xtknight> arooni, did you make /home bigger than /?
<xtknight> oh nm
<xtknight> hdd4 yes linux
<arooni> yes defintiely i made /home bigger
<xtknight> so that is your / ?
<xtknight> /dev/hdd4
<xtknight> 9138MB
<arooni> yes if i mount it then list it i get stuff like:  bin, boot, dev, cdrom, etc
<arooni> yeah that sounds right
<xtknight> but theres this too
<xtknight>                       logical name: /dev/hdb1
<xtknight>                       capacity: 9562MB
<xtknight> any ideas what this is?
<arooni> ya, thats winxp
<xtknight> (it's Linux fs partition)
<xtknight> scroll thru here
<kousotu> 9gb for winXP?
<xtknight> http://pastie.caboo.se/85008
<kousotu> lol
<arooni> yeah i think i did that
<arooni> wait
<arooni> its a linux partiion
<xtknight> arooni, we need to figure out if it's /dev/hdb1 or /dev/hdd4 tho
<kousotu> opop: nope, none
<xtknight> arooni, they are both linux, both are roughly 9GB
* kousotu tries re-inserting
<arooni> xtknight: but i mounted hdd4,
<xtknight> arooni,  /dev/hdb3 looks like your /home, so perhaps hdb1 on the same node is /?
<kousotu> opop: goes right to todem
<xtknight> arooni, that's ok we can mount anything else if we need to
<arooni> yeah home and / are on the same drive
<xtknight> arooni, okay then your root is /dev/hdb1
<kousotu> and does nothing....
<xtknight> arooni, sudo umount /dev/hdd4
<arooni> ok done
<arooni> should we check
<arooni> taht /dev/hdbd1 is the root
<xtknight> arooni, sudo mkdir -p /mnt/root && sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/root
<xtknight> ya
<arooni> xtknight: i believe i might actually have two linux versions installed
<xtknight> arooni, yea probably
<arooni> breezey badger and feisty fawn
<arooni> ok i mounted it
<xtknight> arooni, hdd4 is breezy perhaps.
<arooni> how will we know the differnece
<xtknight> hmm..
<xtknight> let's try this
<xtknight> cd /mnt/root/usr/lib
<xtknight> we will check libc version
<arooni> ok i'm there
<arooni> what should i check
<xtknight> sec
<xtknight> type "file libglib.so"
<arooni> no file or directory] 
<xtknight> under /usr/lib?
<arooni> i have :  libglib-1.2.so.0, libglib-1.2.0.0.10, libglib-2.0.so.0, libgbli-2.0.so.0.1200.11
<arooni> those are the files in taht directory that start with libglib
<xtknight> ive got a better idea
<xtknight> cd /mnt/root/boot
<xtknight> check the kernel versions
<kousotu> xtknight: did we try ndising the atheros driver? I forget lol
<arooni> relooks like we've got:  2.6.20-15 and 2.6.20-16
<xtknight> kousotu, yea it failed
<kousotu> k
<xtknight> arooni, ok it's a feisty install
<arooni> sweet
<arooni> u guessed right!
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> he seems to be good a that
<arooni> indeed
<arooni> hes a rock star
<xtknight> ;)
<arooni> ok.... so /dev/hdb1 is my /root for fiesty
<xtknight> arooni, now whatis your first drive in boot?
<xtknight> the first boot drive rather
<arooni> the one that is 300GB
<xtknight> we need to write to the proper boot sector
<keram> hello
<arooni> the seagate one
<kousotu> hewo keram
<arooni> ST3300631A
<xtknight> logical name: /dev/hdb
<keram> i was wondering how to get the window to move from workspace to workspace when i drag it to the side
<kousotu> rightclick: move left/right
<arooni> yups
<xtknight> arooni, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hdb
<xtknight> keram, compiz to do it interactively
<xtknight> arooni, make sure you do /dev/hdb not /dev/hdb1
<keram> xtknight, what if i dont want to do it with compiz
<arooni> yups  i set that up
<xtknight> keram, not sure.  sorry
<xtknight> arooni, pastebin the results?
<kousotu> keram: rightclick then
<xtknight> arooni, does it look good?
<keram> kousotu, thats the only way?
<keram> kousotu, it would be nice to just drag it
<kousotu> that I know of
<keram> :/
<xtknight> keram, i can drag them.
<keram> it worked off the bat with debian
<xtknight> but im in feisty
<keram> xtknight, is compiz off?
<xtknight> keram, compiz is on, however i dont think this is a compiz feature.  someone earlier was having trouble adding workspaces to gutsy.  i think gutsy's current workspace manager is bugged
<keram> ah
<kousotu> that's why there's only 2?
<xtknight> try adding them, it doesnt work
<xtknight> at least for someone in here
<arooni> xtknight: http://pastie.caboo.se/85010
<xtknight> arooni, hmm "Unknown partition table signature"
<keram> naw it works fine for me
<keram> ou have issues once u turn on compiz
<keram> and sometimes when you turn on compiz it merges all of your workspaces into one
<arooni> xtknight: yikes ;9
<keram> but i got that fixed somehow
<kousotu> how do you add them?
<xtknight> arooni, dd if=/dev/hdb bs=512 count=1 | strings
<xtknight> arooni, and pastebin
<xtknight> sudo rather
<arooni> xtknight: http://pastie.caboo.se/85011
<xtknight> arooni, dont be alarmed if it looks like errors.  mine has them too.  that's just part of the grub program where it contains the error messages to show you
<xtknight> arooni,  well mine looks exactly the same.
<xtknight> it looks good
<arooni> good stuff!
<arooni> should i unmount & restart?
<xtknight> but wait
<arooni> ok?
<xtknight> you might have to edit menu.lst
<arooni> cool
<xtknight> gksu gedit /mnt/root/boot/grub/menu.lst
<kousotu> xtknight: how do you add more windows?
<arooni> cool what should i fix/change
<kousotu> xtknight: I would like to have 4 if possible
<xtknight> kousotu, right click on workspace manager and click preferences
<xtknight> arooni, pastebin the whole file
<kousotu> don't see that
<xtknight> kousotu, that's my point.  gutsy's workspace manager is screwed up
<xtknight> at the moment
<xtknight> so i'd expect bugs
<kousotu> I don't see workspace manager
<kousotu> lol
<arooni> xtknight: http://pastie.caboo.se/85012
<arooni> sorry for delay, i'm having to copy over via a flash drive :(
<kousotu> xtknight: where should it be?
<xtknight> kousotu, the lower right of your screen.  the window pane thing
<kousotu> oh..
<xtknight> arooni, that's ok.  what we do know from your grub-install: (hd1) /dev/hdb
<kousotu> mine's working fine
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> ah
<kousotu> I was looking for a control pannel something
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> arooni, it will need some editing
<arooni> ok dokes
<arooni> what should i change
<xtknight> arooni, find "# groot=(hd2,0)"
<xtknight> change this to # groot=(hd1,0)
<arooni> ok cool
<arooni> got it
<xtknight> that's not all
<xtknight> save the file.  then run same grub update again
<xtknight>  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hdb
<xtknight> we
<xtknight> we'll have to make sure it works
<kousotu> I have 6 spaces now
<kousotu> lol
<arooni> xtknight: output:  (hd0) /dev/hda, (hd1) /dev/hdb, (hd2) /dev/hdc
<xtknight> arooni, ok anything about unknown partition thing?
<arooni> xtknight: nothing about unrecogintionerd file partitions as before
<xtknight> ahh
<arooni> wiat
<arooni> 1!!
<arooni> yes there is
<arooni> i ignroed it
<xtknight> doh
<arooni> 'Unknown parition table signature
<arooni> still shows
<arooni> :(
<xtknight> whatever that's fine.  i didnt intend on fixing that
<arooni> screw my partition table
<xtknight> lol ya
<xtknight> arooni, gksu gedit /mnt/root/boot/grub/menu.lst
<xtknight> now we will check if (hd1,0) works
<kousotu> xtknight: just moving to a certain place doesn't work
<xtknight> kousotu, hmm
<xtknight> must be a gutsy problem
<xtknight> arooni,  every kernel should read root (hd1,0).  last time it was root (hd2,0)
<kousotu> yea
<kousotu> but not an important one
<kousotu> I have 6 and they work fine
<arooni> xtknight: um where am i suppoed to be looking
<arooni> also i ahd the file open
<arooni> when i ran the grub-install command
<arooni> is that bade?
<xtknight> arooni, no just close gedit now and dont save
<arooni> ok
<xtknight> arooni, then reopen the file
<xtknight> arooni, find where it says ## End Default Options ##
<arooni> yups
<xtknight> arooni, below that is a list of kernels.  each one has its own block
<xtknight> and its own root(x,y)
<xtknight> does it say root(hd1,0) for each one?  it should
<arooni> right ... akll are set to (hd2,0) :9
<arooni> :(
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> is groot hd1,0 though?
<arooni> yes
<xtknight> odd
<arooni> :(
<xtknight> you verified this agian?
<xtknight> even after you had gedit open during grubupdate
<xtknight> groot is still hd1,0?
<arooni> xtknight: yes
<arooni> its still hd1,0
<xtknight> well
<xtknight> arooni, try changing each of the kernels to root (hd1,0)
<xtknight> arooni, all of them before ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<arooni> ok
<xtknight> if it wasn't hd2,0, dont change it
<xtknight> hd2,0->hd1,0
<xtknight> but nothing else
<arooni> donegot it
<xtknight> now lets check your UUIDs
<xtknight> leave the file open
<xtknight> type "blkid" in a different terminal
<xtknight> find the ID for /dev/hdb1
<arooni> blkid doesnt output anything
<xtknight> hmmm
<xtknight> "sudo blkid" ?
<arooni> neither does blkid /dev/hdb1
<arooni> ok we got stuff there
<arooni> output: /dev/hdb1: UUID="72b2176d-09f569....." SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<xtknight> looks right
<xtknight> that's what i love about UUIDs
<xtknight> ;)
<arooni> i'm glad u can tell ;p
<xtknight> compared to your other menu.lst at least
<xtknight> as long as it hasnt changed
<xtknight> i doubt it
<arooni> ok cool
<arooni> so do we need to do more
<xtknight> do you want to fix breezy too?
<arooni> i never want to boot to breezy
<arooni> ever
<xtknight> k
<arooni> ;p
<xtknight> remove 2.6.12
<xtknight> from the menu.lst
<xtknight> both blocks of it
<xtknight> remove the last memtest too
<xtknight> it's a duplicate
<arooni> ok
<arooni> cool
<arooni> done
<xtknight> arooni, so windows is where?
<xtknight>  /dev/hdc1 ?
<xtknight> you have tons of fat32/ntfs ;)
<arooni> yeah i know
<arooni> its all messed up
<arooni> i'm not sure where windows is
<xtknight> oh well lets just try /dev/hdc
<arooni> grub says its at (hd1,,0)
<xtknight> that needs to be 2,0
<xtknight> for windows
<arooni> right
<arooni> ok so what do i need to do for windows
<xtknight> hmmmm
<xtknight> i dunno it looks like there's two entries
<xtknight> title    Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)
<arooni> besides changing the hd2 thing
<kousotu> how do you size pannels?
<xtknight> title    Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<arooni> can we leave both
<arooni> just in case one works
<arooni> ;p
<xtknight> i guess i have no idea if theyll work or not
<arooni> i dont care about cleanness of boot menu
<xtknight> do you care about windows?
<xtknight> :P
<arooni> yes
<arooni> vaugely
<arooni> i tell u waht
<kousotu> nvm
<arooni> i know where windows is
<arooni> its on the 80gb western digital
<xtknight> ok so /dev/hdc1
<arooni> with a small 12 gb partition or so
<xtknight> alright
<arooni> yes   logical name: /dev/hdc1
<xtknight> sudo dd if=/dev/hdc bs=512 count=1 | strings
<xtknight> pastebin this
<arooni> http://pastie.caboo.se/85013
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> another grub
<xtknight> i was expecting ntfs ;)
<arooni> yeah if i remember, one of the options takes u to another option
<arooni> i mean selecting the loader takes u to a screen where u select the right version of windows
<xtknight> ya
<xtknight> that's NTLDR not grub tho
<arooni> yah
<arooni> thats right
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> ok
<arooni> well lets see if windows works after we mess around with it
<arooni> we might be trying to fix a problem that doesnt exist yet
<xtknight> hm ok
<arooni> so do we need to do anything more for linux?
<xtknight> dont think so
<xtknight> just save menu.lst and reboot
<xtknight> see if it works
<xtknight> im sure something wont
<xtknight> linux and windows both point to hd1,0 :P
<arooni> thats good
<arooni> maybe they'll finally get along
<xtknight> heh
<xtknight> you gonna reboot ?
<arooni> reobooting now
<arooni> wow
<arooni> nothing works at all
<arooni> ahah
<xtknight> lol
<arooni> i see boot menu
<xtknight> well no error 17?
<arooni> yes i get an error 17
<arooni> for sure
<xtknight> haha
<arooni> its a fun error to get
<xtknight> damn
<arooni> one of my faves
<xtknight> ya probably that "partition table" error
<xtknight> hmm
<arooni> damn
<arooni> should i boot live cd again?
<xtknight> yeah, on the other hand, im not sure where to go from here
<xtknight> no idea about error 17
<arooni> ok cool
<xtknight> you could write grub to a floppy
<xtknight> sometimes that works temporarily
<kousotu> what is error 17?
<arooni> cannot mount selected parittion
<kousotu> ah..
<arooni> what about, reinstalling ubuntu
<xtknight> arooni, i was thinking along the lines of wiping the entire disk :\
<arooni> hmmm
<arooni> i could do that
<arooni> the 300gb one for sure
<arooni> the other ones not so much
<xtknight> reinstalling grub probably wouldnt fix it
<xtknight> as we saw
<xtknight> ok
<arooni> id be down to destroy the 300gb drive
<xtknight> set 300gb to boot order #1
<xtknight> then wipe the whole thing clean
<xtknight> i can help you do it entirely
<xtknight> so you wont get that grub 17
<arooni> sweet!
<xtknight> ready?
<arooni> ya!
<xtknight> after your livecd is up anyway
<xtknight> so you dont care about the 300 gig at all
<xtknight> ?
<arooni> so boot order should have cd first
<arooni> right
<kousotu> and that is as usual the tricky part
<xtknight> yae
<xtknight> yea
<arooni> xtknight: well id like to grab the my document folder
<arooni> move it to a flash drive
<xtknight> ah
<arooni> if possible
<arooni> if not, its not a *huge* loss
<xtknight> ya shouldnt be too hard
<xtknight> i gotta goto bed soon though :p
<arooni> ok
<xtknight> well an hour or so
<arooni> well
<xtknight> but i know transferring can take awhile
<kousotu> the livecd should be able to do that
<arooni> shouldnt take too long
<arooni> at least in terms of moving files
<arooni> < 50 megs
<xtknight> ahh ok
<xtknight> lucky you don't have 1000gb like me
<xtknight> hahah
<arooni> heh
<arooni> 300gb is my biggest
<arooni> yo uwin
<xtknight> but backing up 1tb is not fun at all
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> i only have that much space because i'm lazy and i dont delete stuff
<kousotu> xtk: how big is your hd?
<arooni> true that
<xtknight> kousotu, 500gb, 250x2
<xtknight> so 1000 total
<kousotu> damn..
<kousotu> I want that kinda space..
<xtknight> they had 500g for $110
<xtknight> so i jumped on that
<kousotu> I have 80GB, total
<xtknight> newegg
<kousotu> my mom nearly killed me about ordering XP
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> you ordered xp?
<xtknight> how dare you
<xtknight> ;)
<kousotu> was better than Vista...
<xtknight> ya true
<kousotu> and I'm a gamer
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> butifyou canfind a linux port of Diablo 2 I'd be rather happy
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> just "wine" it
<xtknight> arooni, you know how to mount and get your files off?
<kousotu> will it work on wine?
<xtknight> probably
<arooni> xtknight: i think so
<arooni> do i have to mount stuff
<arooni> or does the cd do it for me
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> cd should do it actually
<kousotu> I didn't make the linux pattion big enogh
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> arooni, make sure to properly unmount the  flash drive.  or you will lose all the data (if you just take it out)
<kousotu> tis about 11gb
<xtknight> that's plenty big for /
<xtknight> but for /home maybe 800gb
<xtknight> ;)
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I only HAVE 80 to work with
<xtknight> kousotu, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=49
<kousotu> and I doubt many other games will run through wine
<arooni> xtknight: good call
<arooni> xtknight: should i start the installation process
<arooni> is that how you would reccomend doing it?
<xtknight> arooni, you're done backing up?
<arooni> delete partition
<xtknight> arooni, nah we're doing something better.  thru the terminal
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arooni> xtknight: quick q
<arooni> if i want to get the data off this hard drive
<arooni> where should i go to find it
<arooni> haha!
<xtknight> lol heck if i know
<xtknight> umm
<xtknight> your /home partition
<xtknight> so /dev/hdb3 for you
<xtknight>  /home/user/Documents
<kousotu> RE4 and 3?
<finalbeta> I need a little help, after running the upgrade, several packages/meta packages didn't want to upgrade. I'm a little scared to reboot now. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32587/
<finalbeta> Probably ubuntu-desktop stays non configured because of that eog, and it's no big deal?
<xtknight> well eog is Eye of GNOME, just an image viewer
<xtknight> ubuntu-desktop in itself is not important at all
<xtknight> but it looks like your dpkg is corrupt
<xtknight> try this
<xtknight> finalbeta,  "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<finalbeta> That's what I ran in the paste
<xtknight> whoops
<xtknight> finalbeta, "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all eog ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<kousotu> What works
<kousotu> Installing the game.
<kousotu> What does not
<kousotu> Gameplay.
<kousotu> What was not tested
<kousotu> Gameplay.
* kousotu will stick with XP for games tyvm
<finalbeta> dpkg: error processing eog (--purge): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<xtknight> finalbeta, gutsy right?
<finalbeta> Yes
<finalbeta> Bad packaging job I guess
<xtknight> hmm i dunno might just be classic breakage :\
<xtknight> ya looks like someone drop kicked that pkg
<finalbeta> Hmm, can't install anything now, always want to configure eog first, and fails
<xtknight> they used ups ;)
<xtknight> try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install eog"
<arooni> 3:30min till backup is complete
<xtknight> arooni, cool
<kousotu> xtknight: found a way to get sound, but it's WAY too quiet
<xtknight> kousotu, ok, obvious question coming
<finalbeta> xtknight:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<xtknight> kousotu, did you adjust the volume?
<kousotu> yes
<finalbeta> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<kousotu> xtknight: obvious statement comming: duh
<xtknight> kousotu, try "alsamixer"
<finalbeta> Omg, launchpad is offline.
<xtknight> yea :\
<kousotu> xtknight: full volume
<kousotu> as I set it to be
<xtknight> kousotu, pcm, master, Front, everything?
<kousotu> yes
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> :|
<kousotu> at least it works..
<xtknight> tried different media players?
<kousotu> CD is uiet too
<kousotu> so yea,I tried quite a few
<xtknight> probably some option in there..."gnome-volume-control" with all the edit->preferences options enabled maybe.. somewhere in switches or playback
<finalbeta> That's pretty sad that one package can kill the whole package manager.
<kousotu> alsa and gnome match
<xtknight> finalbeta, yeah i agree
<xtknight> finalbeta, postinstall scripts dont like cooperating when they fali
<xtknight> fail*
<arooni> xtknight: it says theres data that needs to be  writtne
<xtknight> --force-all should at least work
<arooni> as i'm trying to eject flash drive
<arooni> how long does it take to eject ;p?
<xtknight> arooni, not too long
<xtknight> arooni, buffered so yes it's important to sync and write it to the disk.
<kousotu> arooni: usuallt 30 sec
<kousotu> lol
<arooni> its been about 80sec
<kousotu> how big is it?
<arooni> about a gig
<xtknight> ah well then just a bit longer
<kousotu> I work with a 4th that
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> if you dont let it finish surely some data will be gone
<arooni> ok
<arooni> i got the stuff i needed
<arooni> lets blow it away!
<kousotu> xtknight: what about the ogg thingy?
<arooni> xtknight: i want to blows it up
<xtknight> kousotu, huh?
<xtknight> arooni, ok
<xtknight> arooni, sudo fdisk -l
<kousotu> the other sound card that pops up
<xtknight> kousotu, oh OSS?
<xtknight> arooni, make sure your 300gb is /dev/hdb ?
<kousotu> I think it said ogg
<kousotu> but ya
<xtknight> ogg is an audio codec
<xtknight> oss is open sound system
<arooni> xtknight: how can i make sure
<xtknight> arooni, sudo fdisk -l
<xtknight> arooni, it says the size.  i think it was ~270
<arooni> it says star/end/blocks
<kousotu> ok, oss it was
<kousotu> lol
<RAOF> Technically, ogg is a container format, vorbis is an audio codec, and theora is a video codec :)
<kousotu> my realtek card
<xtknight> arooni, try "sudo lshw"
<xtknight> ah was thikning ogg was the codec
<xtknight> i always get them confused
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> ogm is a video container too
<xtknight> and audio container!
<xtknight> ;)
<kousotu> might the oss card work betteR?
<xtknight> kousotu, maybe?
<xtknight> arooni, actually: "sudo lshw | grep -A10 ST3300631A"
<xtknight> that was the model of you seagate 300gb
<RAOF> xtknight: ogm is, I think, the same container as ogg, with a different extension :)
<xtknight> then it should say logical name: /dev/hdb
<xtknight> RAOF, ah i never saw video .oggs
<arooni> yup that is /dev/hdb
<xtknight> arooni, ok dynamite time
<arooni> lets make it go boom
<kousotu> it's a little louder
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> arooni, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb bs=512 count=10
<xtknight> arooni, make sure you type that right
<kousotu> but not like it should be :(
<xtknight> we'll just wipe the first few bits of it
<xtknight> at first
<xtknight> so grub is completely and utterly gone
<xtknight> and all that error 17 stuff, hopefully is gone too
<xtknight> you could technically do count=1 i was just feeling a little ambitious.  lets blow away the first 5 mbs for the hell of it
<kousotu> lol
<arooni> ok cool
<arooni> its blown away
<xtknight> 5kb rather
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> arooni, now let's use fdisk on it
<arooni> ya!
<xtknight> arooni, sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<arooni> ok cool
<xtknight> arooni, now type "p"
<xtknight> does anything show?
<xtknight> expect tons of errors, that's fine
<arooni> got a brief warning " the number of cyclinders is set to 36481... '
<xtknight> ya same
<arooni> and could cause problems with 1) software that runs at boot time etc...
<arooni> then i get 'command (m for help_)
<xtknight> yes yes
<xtknight> press "p"
<xtknight> ;)
<arooni> yups
<xtknight> the cylinders thing could be the caues of error 17.  we'll see if we can make sure that doesnt happen by using a /boot partition
<xtknight> actually i dont think thats worth the bother
<arooni> i see /dev/hdb1  (boot partition) start 1 end 1219 ... system: Linux
<xtknight> a machine as new as a core 2 should be able to handle this
<xtknight> hmm
<finalbeta> Allot of things are broken :p. Rhythmbox doesn't play songs and gives me the great error 'null', glipper crashes, eog , GStreamer has other issues.
<arooni>  /dev/hdb2 .........  start 1220 1485 .... linux swap/solaris
<arooni> and /dev/hdb3 .......... start 1466 .. 25172 ...............  linux
<xtknight> arooni, ok might need a reboot
<xtknight> arooni, fdisk shouldnt be showing those
<kousotu> finalbeta: I have noo probs with MP3/ MP4
<arooni> ok so i should reboot
<arooni> to live cd?
<xtknight> arooni, yea
<arooni> or regualar grub
<xtknight> arooni, livecds
<finalbeta> kousotu: I can play them in totem, rhythmbox doesn't want to anymore, but movies don't  play well , when I go full screen, the movie stays at 1/4th of the screen. Also, I can't  manually change position in the movie.
<kousotu> finalbeta: at least movies lay for you...
<kousotu> play*
<arooni> rebootin
<hylje> launchpad down?
<xtknight> hylje, database update
<hylje> k
<RAOF> Oh, that's why I can't push my new xserver-xgl branch.
<RAOF> Gah!
<hylje> heh
<arooni> xtknight: ok whats next
<xtknight> RAOF, you can push it to /dev/null ;)
<snadge> im running xserver-xgl right now :P
<xtknight> arooni, hmm alright try "sudo fdisk /dev/hdb"
<RAOF> I can push it to my local buildd, but that's not going to get it into Universe :P
<xtknight>  /dev/null is far out in the universe
<xtknight> they just dont tell you that
<snadge> but on feisty.. with trevinho's eyecandy repo
<arooni> xtknight: ok got that
<xtknight> arooni, type "p"
<kingrayray> does anybody have problems with azureus crashing on launch
<xtknight> arooni, ideally, errors should appear all over the place or nothing should happen
<arooni> xtknight: neither
<arooni> it lists same thing as last time
<xtknight> lol
<arooni> zomg my comp hates me
<xtknight> and just when you hope for errors :(
<xtknight> oh well
<kousotu> lmao
<xtknight> lets try this
<xtknight> arooni,  sudo dd if=/dev/hdb bs=512 count=1 | less
<xtknight> er
<RAOF> snadge: Remember, trevhin's eyecandy repo is full of crack :)
<xtknight> arooni,  sudo dd if=/dev/hdb bs=512 count=1 | strings
<kousotu> xtknight: no one likes you :P
<arooni> xtknight: which one?
<arooni> first or second
<xtknight> arooni, last one
<arooni> String valueds: ZRrI, D|fi, GRUB, Geom, Hard Disk, Read, Error
<xtknight> arooni, are you sure you did that other one right?
<xtknight> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb bs=512 count=1
<xtknight> try this
<arooni> yeah pretty sure ityped it right
<xtknight> arooni, try once more
<xtknight> arooni, after that, then try again "sudo dd if=/dev/hdb bs=512 count=1 | strings"
<arooni> xtknight: ok ok now when i do that i get no strings
<xtknight> good
<snadge> RAOF: yes it is.. but it seems to be working okay for me at the moment.. XGL + fglx + compiz-fusion :P
<xtknight> arooni, lets go into "sudo fdisk /dev/hdb"
<xtknight> does fglrx still need xgl?
<arooni> xtknight: ok cool
<RAOF> Yes
<xtknight> arooni, type "p"
<arooni> when i type 'p', i see nothing
<xtknight> good
<xtknight> arooni, now type "o"  (create a new empty DOS partition table)
<arooni> 'warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partiiton table 4  will be corrected b w(rite)
<xtknight> sounds good
<xtknight> press "w" to write changes to disk
<arooni> ok says kernel is using old table, new table will be used at next reboot
<arooni> whats the next step
<arooni> reboot ? ;p
<xtknight> yeah you're going to have to reboot again
<xtknight> just to make sure..
<finalbeta> Crash :)
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> finalbeta: sux to be you?
<finalbeta> KDBus froze everything up.
<finalbeta> Nah, sucks to be gutsy?
<kousotu> it's working fine for me
<kousotu> lol
<arooni> xtknight: ok
<arooni> whats next
<xtknight> arooni, alright now i would just try and install ubuntu onto /dev/hdb
<finalbeta> On my laptop it's acting weird 2, but less. This morning fonts where huge, the GDK can't show the default window anymore, my USB disk doesn't want to start anymore, just makes weird noises. But it's manageable :p
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> bit it makes noises
<kousotu> but*
<arooni> xtknight: ok i can do that
<kousotu> mine don't :(
<arooni> so just to undersatnd what we did
<arooni> we blew away the mbr
<finalbeta> The external USB disk, doesn't mount, just makes noise like it's writing like mad.
<kousotu> mount manually?
<xtknight> arooni, yea, precisely
<arooni> how would u folks set up the parittions
<xtknight> arooni, we blew away the MBR, which contains boot code and partition table
<arooni> how big for /root/ , swap, and /home
<xtknight> the first 512 bytes
<xtknight> well / not /root
<arooni> right
<xtknight> but /root is root's home also
<arooni> : / = root ;p
<xtknight> hehe
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> arooni, how much RAM?
<arooni> 2GBs
<xtknight> i only complained because /root is actually another directory
<xtknight> arooni, swap should be..meh...2gb? i guess
<xtknight> make / 20GB
<xtknight> make /home the rest of it
<xtknight> and make / the first partition.
<kousotu> xtknight: I wpuld run it gb, personally
<kousotu> 1gb*
<xtknight> probably fine too
<xtknight> i use 8 lol
<arooni> um, isnt there a wiedr dthing
<arooni> that doesnt allow partitions > 250 gb
<xtknight> arooni, lba 32bit addressing doesnt allow >137gb.  no worries.  yours is 48bit
<xtknight> any core 2 these days
<arooni> how did i get 48bit
<arooni> by having core duo
<xtknight> it was just there ;)
<arooni> ?
<xtknight> chipset
<arooni> wowsers
<xtknight> hey also your disk is 300G but it appears as only 270
<xtknight> but this is normal
<arooni> should partitions be set as primary or logical xtknight
<xtknight> maybe that's what you meant
<arooni> i'm gonna complian to segate
<xtknight> arooni, primary until you need logical
<xtknight> hehe
<xtknight> 4 primaries is the max
<xtknight> so: here's how id do it
<xtknight> partition 1(/): 20 GB, ext3
<xtknight> partition2(/home): x GB, xfs
<xtknight> partition3(swap): 2 GB, swap
<xtknight> just imo
<xtknight> xfs works nicely for me.
<arooni> shoudl they all be primary
<xtknight> but maybe you dont want to change from what worked
<arooni> if possible
<xtknight> yea
<arooni> or primary and all should be set to 'beginning'
<arooni> right
<xtknight> yea
<kousotu> I had my linux at end prim
<kousotu> works fine
<kousotu> er..
<kousotu> have
<arooni> oh nos
<kousotu> ?
<arooni> 'cant have the end before the start'
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> ahah
<arooni> when i try to make my 278 gb partition
<xtknight> good job einstein lol
<kousotu> wel, I have XP dualing
<arooni> i made it last
<arooni> what am i doing wrong
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> uhh
<xtknight> you made them all beginning?
<arooni> yes
<arooni> how should i switch it up ?
<xtknight> i dont know, it should be fine
<arooni> it lets me do it if i set it at 200gb
<xtknight> weird
<xtknight> oh that's fine
<xtknight> you can't do over like 270 anyway
<kousotu> put / at beginning, and others at end?
<xtknight> you drive is only 270 total!
<databuddy> omg lol
<xtknight> yes / should be at the beginning
<xtknight> definitely
<xtknight> for boot code
<kousotu> xtknight: mine's at end :P
<xtknight> kousotu, you havent had grub error 17 like him
<databuddy> i'm in my feisty install - compiz/beryl it all worx with my onboard
<xtknight> we must do everything to reduce that ;)
<databuddy> i mean i really cant believe it lol
<kousotu> true
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> databuddy, same here
<databuddy> maybe there's hope for gutsy yet :3
<xtknight> compiz is great
<xtknight> i love the ring switcher
<xtknight> i feel like im at some type of future terminal that only i have
<databuddy> xtknight: using onboard x3000 vid - intel lol very buggy in gutsy yet :P
<xtknight> ah
<databuddy> tho  without that on i can run gutsy with no vid card NO PROBLEMS lol
<databuddy> tho on all of em - edgy / feisty / gutsy if i boot and im in gdm and go to console i can never get back into vid mode without rebooting
<databuddy> tried killing all kinda processes too
<databuddy> whats the command to bring the box down and up runlevels?
<xtknight> databuddy, telinit?
<arooni> yay
<arooni> installing!
<arooni> what happens if i switch master/slave
<databuddy> telinit ?
<arooni> does that mess everytnig up
<xtknight> arooni, you're screwed
<xtknight> lol
<arooni> ok
<xtknight> might have to edit grub
<arooni> ill never do that
<xtknight> it's really not worth it
<databuddy> xtknight: that would say take down to rc2 ?
<xtknight> databuddy, hm i dont know really
<databuddy> arooni: doesnt matter if u switch master slave
<arooni> wow
<databuddy> even if you toss on another cable worx
<kousotu> lol
<arooni> in teh end it seems that i dont need a pci controller
<xtknight> dont think so
<databuddy> moved mine from hda/b to hde/f and it works
<databuddy> ;)
<arooni> i mean an ide pci controller
<xtknight> maybe not
<arooni> with my asussy mobo
<databuddy> arooni: exactly
<arooni> we wont know yet
<databuddy> itl be fine
<arooni> until i try to boot ;p
<databuddy> as long as bios can see the hdds it will boot
<xtknight> arooni, i didnt have problems with jmicron in feisty till i started using my cd drives
<databuddy> i guarentee it - ive done it quite a few times lol
<arooni> xtknight: what kinda probs did u face
<xtknight> arooni, i'd wake up and my "dmesg" was 50 pages long with random errors.  random freezing during the day
<arooni> oh noes
<kousotu> lol
<arooni> so i'm not out of the woods yet
<kousotu> that had to suck
<xtknight> nope you're just about to jump into the raivne
<xtknight> ravine
<arooni> xtknight: how long did u have to wait
<arooni> until u saw those probs
<arooni> i was thinking of retuning pci ide controllers tomorrow
<xtknight> oh, don't do that yet
<xtknight> you have the same adapter i do
<xtknight> arooni, not long really.  couple accesses to the cd caused weird freezing and lots of errors in dmesg.
<arooni> whats dmesg
<xtknight> debug messages
<xtknight> type it in the terminal
<xtknight> harmless
<arooni> oh cool
<arooni> may
<arooni> i have spent nearly 12 hours
<arooni> today trying to get this to work
<arooni> going to frys swapping out mobos
<arooni> im glad this isnt wht i do for a living
<xtknight> lol system admin
<arooni> i'm more of a software guy
<xtknight> wouldn't be fun
<xtknight> jesus i know
<xtknight> new hw and linux is what you do if you want trouble
<arooni> well
<arooni> i've learend my lesson there
<arooni> but how the hell am i supposed to buy stuff from frys
<arooni> when they put it on sale
<kousotu> xtknight: no wonder you know everything...
<arooni> its new
<xtknight> kousotu, yup hehe
<kousotu> I'm a bagger :(
<xtknight> kousotu, no im not really a system admin
<xtknight> kousotu, i was just saying
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> kousotu, the reson i know everything, is because i tried new HW on linux probably
<kousotu> you don't have to kep saying my name
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> i dont wanna be a system admin either
<xtknight> ahh
<kousotu> I'm wathing the wondow
<xtknight> programming is funner
<xtknight> lol
<kousotu> yer a programmer huh?
<xtknight> that i am
<kousotu> thAT'S COOL
<kousotu> I amone of those "modded, done" kinda guys
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> haha
<finalbeta> kousotu: Seems my .asoundrc was stopping rhythmbox from playing, yet, I think I no longer need it, since now it plays 5.1 without it.
<finalbeta> But the rear plays to silent :/
<xtknight> yes, im like "modded, never stop modding"
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> xtknight: you chould make a CD plugin for epsxe Linux
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> at least with linux you know you can never know enough of it
<kousotu> so I don;t have to cludder my hd with ISOs
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> like, if you want to try something new like firewire, throw out all the knowledge you had about usb because nothing's the same
<xtknight> another 10 hrs
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> you could code a CD plugin, couldn't you?
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> maybe, i just dont want to that badly
<kousotu> damn...
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> you could too hehe
<xtknight> it would just take a while
<xtknight> lol
<kousotu> not really, I suck at it
<kousotu> shoot, couldn't you mod the ISO plugin?
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> heh probably
<kousotu> whoo src :)
<kousotu> oh gagme...
<kousotu> can you do it?
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I haven't got a cue where to start
<kousotu> wb sr. crashalot
<xtknight> nah im not doing that..cmon ;)
<xtknight> sounds like you need a Windows VM
<xtknight> it will help you transition
<xtknight> use your old emus there
<kousotu> lol
<finalbeta> This time Rhythmbox froze everything up. It always was a very unstable program, and I knew several ways to crash it for sure, but they added new way which are commonly used. hehe
<xtknight> windows vm is a lot more reliable than wine, btw
<xtknight> it essentially is windows
<xtknight> it cant do fullscreen 3d games
<kousotu> my ram is to low
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> emulators wlil be fine
<xtknight> hm maybe ya
<kousotu> 512mb
<kousotu> t was piss poor for vista
<kousotu> XP does ok with it
<xtknight> give 256mb to the VM..
<kousotu> Linux shines
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> thatll be fine for emus
<kousotu> I doubt that
<kousotu> PCSX2 req 512
<kousotu> lol
<xtknight> arooni, i really wanna hear the results of all this.  so i'll be around tomorrow some time
<kousotu> if not more
<kousotu> I got it running on 512 though
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> xtknight: AVI plays fine
<kousotu> but low val
<kousotu> wb beta
<finalbeta> Thnx, If all else fails... reboot.
<kousotu> lol
<finalbeta> Hope it's a little more stable now.
<kousotu> same ole story lol
<kousotu> hey can you time a shutdown?
<finalbeta> ofcourse
<kousotu> how?
<kousotu> lol
<finalbeta> I'll check the man.
<kousotu> on win. it rarely works
<kousotu> lol
<finalbeta> That's because some apps stall the shutdown, you need to use the force switch on win.
<RAOF> sudo shutdown -h +40
<RAOF> Is one of many ways to shutdown in 40 minutes time.
<kousotu> 40 sec?
<kousotu> oh..
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> so sudo shutdown -h +2 wouuld be 2 mins?
<finalbeta> The upgrade to gutsy is worth it to have cross fading in rhythmbox alone.
<finalbeta> Ofcourse they didn't ask the end users what they want, so it's pretty bad? But at least it's there.
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> wel, mod it then
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> easier than windows
<kousotu> lol
<finalbeta> Cross fading shouldn't be implemented when a user manually skips a song. Because that's when a user just wants to browse songs.
<finalbeta> So if he has to wait 10 seconds or more for every song to be playing, that's pretty bad.
<kousotu> well, recode it then
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> try doin that for windows, it's evil
<kousotu> lol
<finalbeta> I have my own project, luckily not involving that much legacy code :P
<kousotu> lol
<finalbeta> kousotu: In windows we have enough players doing the right things already.
<kousotu> can you posibly compile a konversation for windows?
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> finalbeta: I disagree with that statement
<kousotu> lol
<finalbeta> Rhythmbox is pretty nice with this addon. Great they finally did it. Now to add equalizing, and they can can it a music player.
<finalbeta> kousotu: we have some great media players on windows, the default one is the best I've ever used.
* Hobbsee notes that amarok has supported that for a long while
<kousotu> how would you code a program for windows, withough a ton of grief?
<finalbeta> kousotu: what is that based on? I think people rather code a player for win then for nix. One interface, always works...
<kousotu> I was refering to something like konversation, not media
<kousotu> finalbeta: if src for a cdplugin can be found for windows, how can i be modified for linux?
<kousotu> it*
<finalbeta> is that a serious question? I don't know, depends... probably now.
<RAOF> kousotu: Depends on the source.  Anything from "rewrite from scratch" to "rebuild on linux"
<finalbeta> not*
<kousotu> RAOF: that's what I was afraid of...
<kousotu> RAOF: pm ok?
<RAOF> kousotu: With the balance of probabilities heavily weighted towards "from scratch"
<RAOF> kousotu: Ok
<finalbeta> Pidging really feels nice, I don't know if they added functionality, but it's a breath of fresh air.
<defcon> quick easy question, for some reason my wifi interface name is stuck at wlan1 instead of wlan0, I do not have 2 wifi cards and I need to bind it to wlan0, where is the setting at, I have checked iftab and it looks right wlan0 mac 00:17:3f:c5:bf:91 arp 1
<egon_> hello :) im using linux-kernel 2.6.22-9 and i cant install my VGA Driver for Nvidia 7300 go
<egon_> he said: "No orecomplied kernel interface was found to match you kernel" i habe install nvidia-new-kernel-source and nvidia-kernel-common
<egon_> can someone help me?
<bionic> there pretty useless in here egon
<bionic> no service at all
<egon_> h
<Toma-> its a development channel
<egon_> i know
<bionic> you shut your cunt Toma
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<egon_> im using gusty waith this kernel
<egon_> and gutsy is unstabel
<Toma-> egon_: best thing to use it modules-assistant to build that
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b %*!*@203-59-85-184.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by ompaul
<Toma-> egon_: better yet, just use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<egon_> Toma: it want support my VGA Card
<egon_> wont
<egon_> will not x
<egon_> D
<Toma-> egon_: gutsy is unstable?
<egon_> yes...
<jenda> huh
<Toma-> well, theres good reason to that...
<Toma-> i mean, its not even out yet?
<egon_> yes
<Toma-> for sane consumption
<Toma-> :)
<egon_> apt-cache policy nvidia-kernel-$(uname -r) told me no nvidia-kernel-2.6.22-9-generic
<Toma-> !find nvidia
* Toma- pokes ubotu 
<ubotu> Found: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-9-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-9-generic, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-dev, nvidia-glx-new (and 13 others)
<Toma-> installing nvidia-glx should get the required packages for you?
<egon_> it want support my VGA i have a 7300
<egon_> it wont
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %*!*@203-59-85-184.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> egon_, did you do sudo nvidia-reconfigure ?
<egon_> no
<ompaul> egon_,  it might be worth a try
<egon_> egon@Egon-Laptop:~$ sudo nvidia-reconfigure
<egon_> [sudo]  password for egon:
<egon_> sudo: nvidia-reconfigure: command not found
<egon_> and now?
<ompaul> I'll get the command -  thought that was it
<ompaul> but you are running gutsy and things are supposed to break
<egon_> i cant install this driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html
<egon_> the installer told me: "No precompiled kernel interface was found to match you kernel"
<ompaul> so why not do it the way that is suggested here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Hobbsee> bionic: you do realise taht most people arent around on a weekend, dont you?
<Hobbsee> bionic: then again, with an attitude like yours, i can quite understand if anyone around completely ignores your questions.
<Kamijo> any one here who runs Gutsy here? I have problems with OpenOffice. When I tries to start it the only things that happens is that the splash screen shows up. Nothing else :(
<Kamijo> Ah... I got answers from an other channel
<Kamijo> Just need to downgrade gtk for the moment
<gnomefreak> Kamijo: its a known issue and they are working on it last i heard
<void^> aha, the legacy ralink driver has been removed again, the new driver has been included again, and the new driver fails to recognize any of my ralink devices again. that's quite a deja vu.
<ompaul> void^, launchpad time
<void^> indeed
<void^> more on the funny side: i setup a xfs partition so it warned me grub-install might fail (which it did later) with a dialog box offering "Continue" and "Go Back". "continue" didn't do anything, but "go back" did indeed continue. :] 
<Hobbsee> void^: haha, nice!
<void^> "HorizSync       28-204, VertRefresh     43-60" ... that's not healthy
<void^> wow, it added a mode for 4095x4096 ..
<IdleOne> trying to install virtualbox  (virtualbox_1.4.0-21864_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb)I know this is a feisty .deb and I installed on Gutsy but seems to have installed properly but I get this error at end http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32614/ . any suggestions?
* Hobbsee bets the answer is "add the user to the virtualbox group" or something
<Hobbsee> hrm, weird
<stdin> IdleOne: try stopping the VirtualBox service, maybe it will remove the device node
<IdleOne> stdin, how do I stop it
<stdin> IdleOne: is there an init script in /etc/init.d/ ?
<IdleOne> yup
<stdin> then sudo /etc/init.d/(whatever it's called) stop
<IdleOne> ok it is stopped
<stdin> see if it works now maybe
<IdleOne> by starting it again?
<IdleOne> I am really new to virtualbox so not sure how it works
<stdin> what did you do to get that error? try whatever that was again
<MisterN> hi. is the mdadm race condition in feisty a good reason to install gutsy?
<MisterN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/75681
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 75681 in mdadm "boot-time race condition initializing md" [High,Fix released] 
<void^> nice, rt2x00 actually works now
<void^> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<void^> i really dislike launchpad
<Amaranth> void^: why is that?
<void^> it feels difficult to navigate. i alyways end up spending way too much time searching for possible duplicates before reporting a bug anyways.
<solomon> i want to test some fc3 stuff on my gutsy laptop.. i found some instructions on installing on feisty but it said to install ubuntu-xen-desktop and that doesn't seem to be installable on gutsy
<void^> .. and, launchpad keeps timing out on search queries right now.
* void^ collects OOPSs..
<void^> that was a strange little problem just now.. the nautilus executable was apparently corrupted, --reinstall fixed it
<void^> same with firefox.. time to run a thorough fsck i guess..
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Kopfgeldjaeger> my bcm43xx does not work after installating it per resrt.-manager (cant find networks, and IOCTL error when "sudo ifconfig eth3 up"ing it)
<emilia> does desktop effects not work in two simultaneously logged in accounts?
<emilia> i can only get it to work on one
<nuke13> Hi
<opop> hey guys.
<opop> I booted with vga=792 and the result was I have no console at all.
<opop> no ttys anyway
<opop> i'll try a lower res, but I know it's capable.  maybe a lower color depth
<opop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<opop> my /var/log/messages, with the vesafb output.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32640/
* Kopfgeldjaeger test
* Kopfgeldjaeger test
<kiba> there is something that is handicaping Firefox's performance
<ninnghizidha> How to use .diff-files correctly?
<voidmage> patch -p0 < file.diff
<ninnghizidha> thanks! :D
<opop> anyone having problems with the framebuffer console in gutsy?  I'm passing vga=795 to the kernel at boot (yes, this is a supported mode for my card), but tty 1-6 never "appear."  They are there somewhere, because I can login and do "sudo shutdown -r now" and the like.
<opop> But all i can see is a blank screen.
<opop> X works fine.
<rjek> snap.
<rjek> They don't work on .22 for me, but work fine in .20
<rjek> ThinkPad X61t with Intel GMA X3100 graphics.
<rjek> Symptons are identical.
<opop> oh, i see...
<opop> kernel issue then
<opop> when are they gonna migrate to vesafb-tng?  it works much better
<rjek> opop: I have no idea.  If it's not already in the kernel, I imagine there's good reason.
<opop> it's in the linux kernel, but not the ubuntu, afaik
<stdin> opop: you need to un-blacklist the modules
<T-Connect> Can you guys help me out? I'm missing Xv.h and Xvlib.h. I can't make a program without those.
<opop> stdin, yeah?  that should bring my console back online?
<stdin> opop: yeah, I got framebuffer, I had to comment out the blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer
<opop> so, i should maybe un-blacklist nvidiafb?  or just vesafb?
<opop> i'll try both.
<opop> thanks stdin
<T-Connect>  Heh forget the crappy Xv.h and Xvlib.h. I gave up make a program. No BSNES for me then.
<T-Connect> Trash it go.
<theverant> Hi, I get "'mtp-detect' is not currently installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install libmtp5"  but when I do that, it informs me libmtp5 IS already installed
<theverant> any ideas?
<theverant> Amarok gets very lonely if it can't talk to my Creative Zen. :(
<trax_> hello
<trax_> i have problem with tsclient
<trax_> ive used a laptop and have connect from laptop win to desktop win with rdp, and that works
<trax_> then i have booted linux on my laptop and the first connect are ok, but win has say , no rights..
<trax_> now ive testet, and logged in with administrator, that has works...after logout and next test with user came "connection refused"
<trax_> and that come now ever,
<trax_> i have view in the shell about telnet 192.168..x.x:3389 and that say
<trax_> name or service not known
<trax_> a ping work
<trax_> o.O
<TheInfinity> reading logs might solve problems :)
<trax_> hab ich mir nu auf englisch den mund fusselig geschrieben damit du mir mitteilst das ich die logs lesen soll???
<trax_> vogel...
<TheInfinity> english channel. and i think you need the training :D
<TheInfinity> and your windows configuration might be not ok - i think this is server problem, not a client issue
<c1|freaky> hi all. i have a problem doing upgrades since a few days and i can't get it to work. http://rafb.net/p/WCU75576.html it
<c1|freaky> can someone help me?
<c1|freaky> eg,:
<c1|freaky> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base_3.92.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<c1|freaky>  Versuche, /usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/kded_kpasswdserver.so zu berschreiben, welches auch in Paket kdelibs5 ist
<c1|freaky> dpkg-deb: Unterprozess paste mit Signal (Broken pipe) gettet
<c1|freaky> translated: error while trying to process /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base_3.92.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite /usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/kded_kpasswdserver.so which is allready present in kdelibs5.
<c1|freaky> i get a few of these errors all having to do with overwriting files
<c1|freaky> this is the output of apt-get -f install
<twilight> c1|freaky: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4b
<c1|freaky> thx :D
<twilight> ops, /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4bubuntu1_i386.deb
<pace_t_zulu> anyone here use last.fm?
<skkane> does anyone else have a problem with the nvidia drivers having to be reinstalled after each cold restart/startup :?
<TheInfinity> here nvidia drivers dont work at all ;)
<skkane> heh
<skkane> here i can install them and they work no probs
<skkane> but... after i shut down the pc and restart it after some time i get an error from Xorg saying that no screen's are found and something is wrong with the nvidia drivers
<skkane> so i have to reinstall them every time
<CryptoMole> hi all i was thinking about trying gusty?
<rjek> Is that a question?
<CryptoMole> can anyone tell me their exp.
<CryptoMole> id just be curious as to what to expect
<CryptoMole> is upgrading the better way or new install?
<CryptoMole> thanks i guess you all are busy
<CryptoMole> see you when i have installed it
<opop> vesafb is torquin me off.
<opop> mannomann!
<opop> hey, do the kernel sources in the repositories come pre-configured the same as they are distributed in binary?
<h8crime> when i press ctl-alt-f* to get to a console, there is no shell, and i can't type anything
<h8crime> just a blank text-mode screen with a cursor
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-28
<tanath> say i want to become a good open source developer. what would be the best way to get started?
<RAOF> tanath: Find an itch, scratch it.
<tanath> RAOF: well, that addresses motive, but beyond that...
<tanath> RAOF: and i did say _good_ developer... ;)
<RAOF> So, if the itch is "this program doesn't quite do what I want", the scratch would be writing a patch that conforms to the style and other guidelines of the existing code, and submitting it either to the mailinglist or bug tracker or both.
<tanath> RAOF: what about learning good style, and common OS practices, etc...
<tanath> where do you find guidelines, etc.?
<RAOF> Well, style varies from project to project.
<tanath> ok, but there ought to be suggested standards somewhere, whether they're generally followed or not...
<RAOF> Read a bit of the project's code, check out the website, check out the HACKING/HACKERS file if they have one.
<tanath> and if you're looking to start your own?
<RAOF> tanath: GNU have suggested coding standards; but the most important standard is 'looks like the rest of the code' :)
<tanath> hehe
<tanath> that would seem to be common sense... :P
<tanath> a matter of maintainability
<RAOF> So, writing your own thing has 3 big things: some form of public version contol, a mailing list, and BIG SHINY LICENSE HEADERS ON ALL FILES.
<RAOF> The last one there is mainly to make it not eye-gougeingly painful for distributions to package your code.
<Volkodav> when I start compix it kicks in but errors Checking for Xgl: not present.
<RAOF> Volkodav: Not an error.
<Volkodav> /usr/bin/compiz.real (ezoom) - Error: InitObject failed
<Volkodav> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'ezoom'
<tanath> there are public services for some things...
<RAOF> If you were using ATI it would also say "Checking for nvidia: not present"
<Volkodav> well I have no cube or wobbly windows though
<Volkodav> I am on nvidia
<tanath> RAOF: i understand launchpad enables users to have their own repos, for instance. there's also sourceforge..
<RAOF> tanath: Yes.  I'd suggest launchpad, which gives you bzr hosting, a bugtracker, mailinglists, translation services.
<tanath> RAOF: dunno about mailing lists though
<tanath> RAOF: ah
<RAOF> Launchpad really is pretty cool; better than any of the other hosting sites I've seen.
<tanath> RAOF: i like what i see so far
<tanath> i did some googling and didn't find any good places to start for someone with this question
<RAOF> The GNU project might have guidelines.
<RAOF> And it's often good to use the same style as the major library you're using.
<RAOF> So mono code would use the Mono project guidelines, a GTK+ app written in C would use the GTK style guidelines, etc.
<tanath> what if i'd rather support a given standard and conform to that?
<RAOF> That's also fine.
<tanath> are you familiar with anything other than GNU recommendations?
<RAOF> Consistant across your codebase is what you're after, but your codebase is your own :)
<tanath> indeed
<RAOF> But really, the most important things are: public version control, some easy way of contacting you/the project, and clear licensing.
<tanath> so what are some good starting points for learning about public version control, developing deb packages, etc.?
<RAOF> You probably don't need to worry about packaging; most projects don't.
<RAOF> That's what we're for :)
<tanath> hrm?
<tanath> but if you want to get into maintaining your own packages?
<RAOF> !packagingguide
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<tanath> you part of MOTU?
<RAOF> As for version control, I'd use bzr: http://bazaar-vcs.org
<RAOF> Yah.
<tanath> love the name :P
<tanath> thanks
<tanath> wby bzr?
<tanath> *why
<RAOF> (1) It's a distributed VCS, and that's really useful.
<RAOF> (2) It's really, really easy to use.
<RAOF> (3) Launchpad has excellent bzr hosting
<RAOF> (4) A couple of my friends work on it :)
<tanath> how does a distributed VCS work?
<RAOF> The basic difference between a centralised and distributed VCS is that in the distributed VCS there isn't a technologically-mandated 'trunk'.
<tanath> hm
<RAOF> Projects still have a 'trunk', but it's there by community consent, basically.
<tanath> what about learning about various environmental aspects of linux development? like there's various things like dbus...
<RAOF> The bazaar-vcs page can probably explain this better.
<tanath> will look into it
<RAOF> tanath: There's not really a unified "go-to" page for that;  The gnome developer library might be good, and I think KDE has a similar thing.
<tanath> yeah
<tanath> what about mentoring. it's talked about on launchpad. how does that work?
<tanath> is there a system of some sort? or is it just basically getting someone to help you along?
<RAOF> Launchpad has a button that a developer can press to say that they're available to help someone on a particular thing.
<RAOF> Mostly bugs.  It's ad-hoc; there's no system there.
<tanath> well, then i imagine the developer might have something specific in mind, whereas the person looking for a mentor may have something else in mind...
<tanath> perhaps there ought to be a bit of a system
<RAOF> Perhaps, but I'm not sure how that would work.
<RAOF> Anyway, I'm off.  Good luck!
<tanath> thanks
<Volkodav> when I turn compiz off I loose borders on all windows in xfce
<Volkodav> what's the fix?
<DanaG> yay, kernel panic!
<DanaG> Thanks, bluez!
<tanath> Volkodav: you need to rerun your window manager
<DanaG2> ... and again.
<DanaG2> .... and a third time... but this time, I did it at console.
<DanaG2> The only really important thing I can read (everything else is off the top, and not scrollback'able):
<DanaG2> EIP: [<f8b52df1>] hci_usb_tx_process+0x211/0x3a0 [hci_usb] SS:ESP 0068:f1337cd4
<DanaG2> Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<ptn107> anyone else have a problem with Remote Desktop Viewer (vinagre) just closing the second it opens?
<ptn107> no bugs are reported for it, it could be just my machine
<Belboz99> ptn107: I'll check just as soon as I finish installing Alpha 3
<Belboz99> I ran out of disk space on my VM :-P
<ptn107> o
<ptn107> i got it running on my spare laptop, i must say ive had no other problems with it
<G_009> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Belboz99> I've got almost 2TB on my home LAN, and it's all 95% full :(
 * DanaG wishes backuppc worked better.
<DanaG> I'm not sure what's bottlenecking it... but it's not even getting 10 megabits throughput on the network.
<DanaG> Granted, it is writing to a USB 2.0 hard drive, so there's some CPU usage involved....
<DanaG> but I'd expect at least, oh, 5 megabits throughput; isn't that reasonable?
<DanaG> damn bluez.
<DanaG> BLuetooth audio does not work for me.
<DanaG> yay, hci-usb kernel panics.l
<DanaG> Aah... it only panic if connected to a USB 2.0 port.
 * DanaG goes around grumbling.
<Belboz99> Hey all, I have one question, will there ever be an alternative for the now-defunct dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to configure graphics options through the CLI?
<sarah_bear> hey guys, how is intrepid ibex?
<Belboz99> because I've wasted way too much damn time trying to alter xorg.conf files manually
<RAOF> Belboz99: I don't think that there's any such tool planned.
<Belboz99> fark
<RAOF> What options do you need to tweak?
<Belboz99> I just need to set resolution
<Belboz99> the display detection doesn't work most of the time through the GUI
<RAOF> Then, unless you've got a crazy xorg.conf, you don't need to edit it.
<Belboz99> so, it ends up giving 2 options, 640x480 and 800x600
<RAOF> Which means your driver is failing, yes.
<sarah_bear> where can i download intrepid ibex?
<RAOF> Care to post xorg.conf & Xorg.0.log?
<Belboz99> RAOF: I'm using VBox
<RAOF> Belboz99: Isn't there a vbox X driver available?
<Belboz99> but also, I've had problems before with other machines on 8.04, especially the big LCD TV
<Belboz99> right, there is
<RAOF> And this driver isn't working?
<Belboz99> I believe that's what it uses, but every time I change the xorg file it won't restart the GUI, and then when I restart the VM it complains that the Xorg file is broken
<DanaG> Oh yeah, here's one piece of advice: disable bulletproof-X; it causes more pain than it's worth, in my experience.
<RAOF> Well, that suggests that your xorg.conf is broken.  Why don't you delete it?
<Belboz99> RAOF: right, that driver is not working ATM
<scyrma> how'
<scyrma> .. how's the weather in intrepid this morning?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, here's one lovely thing to deal with: broken EDID.
<RAOF> DanaG: I don't think Bulletproof X is enabled at the moment; I haven't hit it recently.
<DanaG> Toshiba has that, and it even affects Windows.
<Belboz99> I'm in bulletproof-X, and it tells me configuration test failed, Screen was left at default, and Graphics card was set to VBox
<DanaG> At least, some of their older laptops have that issue.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> They identify 1024x768 as 976x768.
<DanaG> Or some stupid thing like that.
<RAOF> Belboz99: xorg.conf & Xorg.0.log are what I need to be able to give you sensible advice.
<Belboz99> okay, give me a moment
<DanaG> MMm.... and the newer versions of the bluetooth utilities have an entirely NONFUNCTIONING audio service.
<DanaG> It doesn't even let you try to START the audio service.
<Belboz99> http://rafb.net/p/rSIpnm64.html
<DanaG> odd... for once, it worked....
<DanaG> despite the lack of audio service.
<Belboz99> RAOF: that's with a few modifications, I couldn't change the resolution, even straight Out-of-the-box
<RAOF> Belboz99: And your Xorg.0.log?
<RAOF> That's where the real meat will be.
<DanaG> Mmmm, okay...
<DanaG> then it gave an oops...
<DanaG> and made PulseAudio and aplay devour a total of 100% of BOTH cpu cores.
<Belboz99> http://rafb.net/p/F5QnDz59.html
<Belboz99> sorry for the delay RAOF, I'm working between a really small VM window and a standard Ubuntu installation, with no paste between them for some reason
<RAOF> Belboz99: got internet?  apt-get install pastebinit
<IdleOne> Belboz99, using virtualbox?
<DanaG> Mmm, and now PulseAudio segfaulted.
<IdleOne> right ctrl+f  for full screen and right ctrl+l to minimize
<DanaG> Don't you just love the state of Bluetooth audio in Linux?
<DanaG> Brokenness all around, no matter how you slice it and dice it.
<Belboz99> okay, pastebinit is installed
<Belboz99> IdleOne: ctrl+f does make it go full screen, but the OS still only uses 1/4 the area of my display
<IdleOne> strange
<RAOF> Belboz99: Now, pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<IdleOne> well you got pastebinit now so should be easier for you
<Belboz99> http://pastebin.com/f7573a9a
<DanaG> Argh, it also irritates me that I can't 'killall -9 quodlibet'
<G_009> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<Belboz99> oops, typo
<RAOF> Heh.  Empty pastebin!
<Belboz99> http://pastebin.com/f75735a9a
<Belboz99> there ya be ;)
<RAOF> Right; so, it's not using the VBox driver.
<Belboz99> right, it's using vesa
<RAOF> So, what happens if you move the xorg.conf out of the way?
<DanaG> Mmmm: underrun!!! (at least 74873.454 ms long)
<RAOF> 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup', or something.
<Belboz99> RAOF: do you happen to know the exact name of the vbox driver?
<Belboz99> I was thinking of specifying that in xorg.conf
<DanaG> I: sink-input.c: Created input [number that keeps counting up as sound skips repeatedly] on alsa_output.bluetooth with sample spec s16le 2ch 44100Hz and channel map front-left, front-right
<DanaG> It went all the way from somewhere around 20 or 50 all the way up to 231... and then stopped.
<DanaG> And hung with silence.
<DanaG> And when I move the stream to a different sink... pulseaudio segfaults.
<Belboz99> RAOF: moving it out of the way just does the same as first boot, 800x600 :(
<Belboz99> no vbox driver either I don't think
<DanaG> how the fack are you supposed to move a stream when it keeps popping up and going away repeatedly?
<DanaG> It's like whack-a-mole with 1/4 second timing.
<RAOF> Belboz99: Oh, that's going to be one problem; there _isn't_ a a vbox X driver, just a vmware one.
<RAOF> So, the problem is that vesa doesn't like what VBox is saying.
<Belboz99> ah, IC
<DanaG> MMmm, and PulseAudio just segfaulted again.
<DanaG> Why is it not bringing up apport?
<RAOF> You could _possibly_ fix this by adding a 'Virtual 1024 768' line to your Screen section.
<DanaG> How DO you killall by name some thing that doesn't name itself?
<DanaG> quodlibet runs as "python" -- so it's dangerous to just killall that.
<RAOF> DanaG: By pid, of course.
<DanaG> That's a pain.
<DanaG> Is there at least a one-liner that'll automatically get the pid?
<G_009> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RAOF> You could probably file a bug; quodlibet shouldn't be using /usr/bin/env python
<DanaG> "pain" is not bad.
<RAOF> Belboz99: Your problem seems to be that VESA doesn't like the monitor that VBox is pretending to be; it tries a less-strict mode, but before it does that it sets the virtual size to 800 600
<DanaG> I left off "in the...".
<RAOF> Belboz99: Incidentally... file a bug :)
<DanaG> oh, I see, it was the 'f'.
<DanaG> A bit late on that one.  =þ
<RAOF> Belboz99: Since the total resolution of all attached displays can't exceed the virtual size, you lose the 1024x768 mode.
<Belboz99> ouch
<DanaG> grrargh, bluetooth.
<scyrma> hmm... latest firefox package segfaults on http://moodle.org/mod/forum/discuss.php?d=102042 ... don't know if anonymous access is possible, you might need a (free) account to see it. Tried to start firefox with -safe-mode, did the same thing
<scyrma> though thunderbird works well today, so I'm happy :)
<burner> anyone know how to change the audio output for flash?  it's coming out of my internal speaker all of a sudden
<crimsun> burner: use pavucontrol
<crimsun> and yes, the pc speaker issue is known and being addressed.
<DanaG> Ideally, it'd only be used if nothing else exists.
<DanaG> I actually can see some use cases for that -- it'd let servers make warning sounds, and such.
<DanaG> Without having to deal with real sound cards, that is.
<crimsun> except there's no sane initial (default) volume control or level.
<crimsun> that makes the pc speaker all but useluss
<crimsun> useless*
<DanaG> Aah.  Well, a sane default volume would be minimum -- and then let people increase it if they want to use it.
<DanaG> You'd want to disable the module by default, anyway... but don't not-compile it, because some people might want to explicitly enable it.
<DanaG> s/disable/blacklist/
<crimsun> "minimum"?  what is that?
<DanaG> Zero.
<DanaG> Muted.
<DanaG> Whatever
<DanaG> .
<crimsun> and luke is not disabling or blacklisting the kernel driver.  Instead, he'll ignore it in PulseAudio's hal parsing.
<DanaG> Aah.  That makes sense -- then if people want it, they can explicitly load it.
<burner> aww yeah!  pavucontrol is sweet.  I knew it was a known issue about the internal speaker, thanks for the workaround crimsun
<DanaG> (EE) SAVAGE(0): DRI isn't enabled
<DanaG> (WW) SAVAGE(0): Direct rendering disabled
<DanaG> How do I enable DRI?
<RAOF> On savage?
<RAOF> That's a blast from the past.
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> It
<DanaG> It's an old Athlon XP laptop.
<DanaG> Chip is "TwisterK"
<DanaG> I don't expect 3D... but even 2D things like Firefox scrolling are being slow.
<DanaG> Even without compositing in Metacity.
<RAOF> Well, that's not DRI
<DanaG> Oh.
<RAOF> DRI is _exactly_ 3D.
<RAOF> As for 2D being slow... seems like it sucks to have a savage card.
<DanaG> Hmm, well, I wonder what I can even do with Savage in 3D.
<RAOF> Perhaps you could play with the XAA acceleration options; I doubt it's using EXA.
<DanaG> EXA just makes the screen become garbage.
<DanaG> I've tried several times over the past year or so (same laptop).
<RAOF> I'm surprised X even starts when you try.
<RAOF> I wouldn't have thought that there'd've been any EXA hookup in that driver.
<DanaG> man savage.
<DanaG> It does offer EXA.
<RAOF> Wow.
<RAOF> I stand corrected.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, does VIA Rhine ethernet just suck?  I'm using backuppc on that laptop (Athlon XP 1.2GHz, with 768 megs of RAM, though 32 go to the video chip).
<DanaG> I'm getting pathetic throughput on it, for some reason.
<LSD|Ninja> Everything VIA has a nasty tendency to suck
<DanaG> I am using a USB hard drive, true enough...
<DanaG> but I'd expect to get at least 5 megabits, not just 200 kilobits or so.
<DanaG> How can I benchmark the NIC?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is there a way to make HAL mount USB hard drives even before I log in?
<DanaG> Woah, I fixed DRI.
<DanaG> Having nvidia installed on a non-nvidia-containing system == bad.
<DanaG> Bummer... no NPOT support.
<DanaG> non-power-of-two.
<DanaG> Woah, aiglx works with it.
<DanaG> I can run the flux screensaver from it (ssh client is nvidia).
<DanaG> I'm getting 2 megabytes per second received by the nvidia box.
<LSD|Ninja> I wish NetworkManager had an option to start interfaces at boot. It's a pain to have to be logged in in order to get connectivity >_<
<DanaG> Note to self......
<DanaG> don't run compiz over ssh.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> It kills the local box.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> kills the local X.
 * DanaG is laughing at himself.
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: That's been slated for 0.7 for a while; I dunno if it's in yet.
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah, nvidia-glx breaks *.  I believe fglrx does the same.
<DanaG> Oh, hmm.
<DanaG> I'm ssh'd from the savage box into the nvidia box now.
<DanaG> I can run metacity over ssh, and it works.
<DanaG> And has compositing, too.
<RAOF> You _may_ be able to run compiz.  nVidia's GL stack should allow it.
<DanaG> I tried ssh from savage->nvidia box.
<DanaG> Running compiz spits out the NPOT issue.
<RAOF> Oh, right.
<DanaG> Running nvidia->savage kills X on the nvidia box.
<RAOF> Orly?
<RAOF> Cool.
<DanaG> I mean, running compiz that way does.
<DanaG> But some other OpenGL stuff works.
<DanaG> Like rss-glx "flux" screensaver.
<RAOF> Compiz is pretty good at exercising corner cases.
 * DanaG is trying tremulous under savage->nv
<DanaG> Works slowly, crappily.
<DanaG> And it outputs audio on the nvidia box.
<DanaG> interesting... glxheads over ssh runs on the box I'm ssh'd into, not on the local.
<DanaG> How do you make "savage" stretch the LCD image?
<DanaG> !find asm/io.h
<ubottu> Package/file asm/io.h does not exist in intrepid
<DanaG> find io.h
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> !find io.h
<ubottu> File io.h found in abs-guide, abuse-frabs, anarchism, apache2-doc, aplus-fsf-doc (and 394 others)
<DanaG> nope...
<Finnish> Where do I find new themes for Ibex?
<LSD|Ninja> Same place you would anything else, it's just GNOME
<DanaG> Argh... I had to manually find the right path in /usr/src/linux-headers.....
<LSD|Ninja> I simply used the Nodoka packages I alien'd from the Fedora RPMs I was using on Hardy. Seem to work just fine.
<DanaG> I'm using the "nanolx" theme repo.
<Finnish> So I need to define a repo for a theme?
<DanaG> http://www.nanolx.org/
<DanaG> http://www.nanolx.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=51&Itemid=1
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: You're aware that nodoka is in Intrepid, right?
<LSD|Ninja> RAOF: It is? o_O
 * RAOF liked the theme, so it is.  It's in Lenny, too.
<RAOF> It really isn't much effort to maintain a gtk-engine or two :)
<LSD|Ninja> I'll keep that in mind when I get around to reinstalling Intrepid
<DanaG> My theme:
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<LSD|Ninja> heh, I installed Nodoka to get away from the crappy orange :P
<DanaG> I got away from the crappy orange to a nice orange.
<DanaG> My screen is too dim to use anything darker.
<DanaG> s/to/for me to/
<DanaG> Do an image search for 'nodoka' and you'll find who the name reminds me of.
<DanaG> I wonder which would be better for backuppc:
<DanaG> A.  Athlon XP 1.2GHz, 768 (minus 32) MB RAM, via-rhine ethernet
<DanaG> oh, and SDRAM, at that.
<DanaG> B. Celeron 1.5GHz, 256MB DDR RAM, Intel e100 ethernet.
<DanaG> BOth would need a cardbus ethernet card.
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: why would the Intel one need an ethernet card, onboard dead?
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> silly me
<DanaG> s/ethernet/USB 2.0/
<DanaG> =þ
<chowmeined> why is intrepid so slow compared to hardy?
<hyperair> does anybody know when nvidia-glx-96 is going to work again?
<LSD|Ninja> hyperair: maybe when Ubuntu get around to updating it to .07, maybe not
<LSD|Ninja> hyperair: Depends whether nVidia fixed it for the latest round of xorg breakage or not
<RAOF> Nouveau's grown some XVMC acceleration... :)
<RAOF> But not if you need nvidia-glx-96, I think.
<hyperair> wait.. there's a .07?
<LSD|Ninja> All I want is to get compiz running, will nouveau do that?
<LSD|Ninja> hyperair: for a while now, Ubuntu haven't updated to it yet
<hyperair> nope it won't
<hyperair> LSD|Ninja: does .07 work for the latest round of xorg breakage?
<LSD|Ninja> hyperair: I don't know, I've been waiting for it to hit the repos so I don't break stuff later
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> well i stupidly upgraded my hardy to intrepid and now i am compizless in ubuntu
<hyperair> so i'm sticking with my archlinux until intrepid gets compiz back working for me....
<hyperair> or....
<hyperair> i lose my patience with archlinux entirely
<hyperair> then i'll just install hardy again
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: No, nouveau aint gonna give you compiz.  Not for a while.
<LSD|Ninja> That's what I thought ;)
 * hyperair wonders whether ati cards are safe to use yet
<LSD|Ninja> r300 wasn't too bad last I checked and is in Intrepid afaik, not sure about the newer ones though
<RAOF> fglrx is getting much better.
<RAOF> But, as always, don't grab the newest cards :)
<hyperair> hahah
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> well
<hyperair> i'll grab an nvidia imo
<hyperair> or intel
<DanaG> My next laptop will likely have an HD3600-series.
<LSD|Ninja> RAOF: or the oldest either in this case :P
<hyperair> are there any intels that don't work with compiz?
<RAOF> hyperair: None that you can buy now.
<hyperair> goody
<LSD|Ninja> hyperair: My GMA950 did, I expecte X3100 should by now, the new one will probably have teething trouble but that'll work out eventually
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: You need to go _old_ before you hit an ati card that won't do compiz now.
<hyperair> hmm
<LSD|Ninja> RAOF: I was being general, the older nVidia's need older drivers which is the problem here :P
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> At least when ATI drops support for a card there's a pretty much fully-featured open-source driver to catch you.
<RAOF> We need to keep 4 frikkin nvidia drivers in the archives.
<telexicon> RAOF, like mine
<telexicon> except the open source driver has a lot of problems with this card
<LSD|Ninja> RAOF: The only reason for that was the last card series ATi dropped support for predated them closing their drivers
<DanaG> What's a good filesystem for storing backups of multiple computers?
<RAOF> DanaG: EXT3?
<DanaG> Needs to be relatively fast, and not run out of inodes.
 * RAOF still thinks EXT3 is likely to be the winner
<DanaG> What of XFS or JFS or reiser?
<RAOF> XFS isn't exactly the first filesystem I think of when I hear "backup".
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> Can't say I know anything about it, anyway.
<LSD|Ninja> all variants of reiser are pretty much dead (no pun intended, honest) now, JFS I don't know anything about it and XFS probably isn't what you want on a backup drive. ext3 is well proven and reliable so you're probably best to stick with that
<telexicon> ive never had troubles with xfs
<telexicon> but the code complexity is troublesome
<LSD|Ninja> Neither have I but I still wouldn't recommend it where integrity is of the utmost importance
<telexicon> i wish they'd hurry up with btrfs v_v
<LSD|Ninja> If you don't treat xfs with respect, you will lose stuff. It's just how it works.
<DanaG> Hmm, so how do I ensure that I'll have enough inodes on ext3?
<RAOF> By taking the default setup, I believe.
<DanaG> There'll be one XP MCE (really essentially pro) machine, one XP Home, one Vista Ultimate / Ubuntu combo.
<RAOF> I'm not aware of inode exhaustion being a serious problem with ext3; what's going to be special with your setup that you'd be hitting an inode limit?
<DanaG> So it'll need lots of inodes.
<DanaG> And the partition is currently... oh...
<DanaG> hmm... checking size.
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: If it's mostly Windows machines then consider one of those Windows Home Server boxes, backing up Windows boxes is opne of the functions of the software
<DanaG> Partition is currently ~350 gigs; drive is a 700 (real) gig drive.
<RAOF> DanaG: And it'll have a lot of inodes; I think the only way you'll run out of inodes is if you want to create billions of zero-byte files.
<DanaG> I can just do "system state" backups on each box locally, and then do file backups of user profiles.
<DanaG> hmm, still can't decide what FS to use.
<RAOF> ext3.  It's not default for nothing :)
<RAOF> Although it really doesn't matter very much.  The filesystem is unlikely to be your bottleneck.
<DanaG> Can you change the number of inodes after the fact>
<DanaG> ?
<RAOF> I don't think so.
<RAOF> But, again, I don't think inode exhaustion is a problem you'll actually _hit_.
<DanaG> I noticed high iowait times when using the backup thingy, but I wasn't getting even close to the USB 2.0 theoretical bandwidth (or even to the 20 megabytes per second I'd usually see).
<DanaG> I was seeing more like 5 megabytes per second, tops.
<RAOF> You're backing up to an external USB drive?
<DanaG> For now, yes.
<DanaG> I may get an eSATA card, though.
<DanaG> It'll likely still be that Athlon XP laptop, though.
<RAOF> Basically, the impression I've got from the benchmarks I've seen is that ext is not really significantly slower than the other options under reasonable use.
<LSD|Ninja> it used to be
<LSD|Ninja> They implemented some speedups a while back that improved it a lot
<RAOF> There are specific things that other filesystems do better at, but I don't remember any that you'd be likely to hit.
<RAOF> ext also has the advantage of being reasonably CPU cheap.
<RAOF> Bah.  How are you supposed to properly unittest C# code when all the implementation is private!
<DanaG> Note that it'll also have a helluvalot of hard links.
<RAOF> Many of which will be linked to files of reasonable size.
<DanaG> So should I just go with the default  "bytes-per-inode" setting?
<RAOF> That would be my guess.
<DanaG>            dir_index    :   Use  hashed  b-trees  to  speed  up lookups in large directories.
<DanaG> hmm, should I set that?
<RAOF> It's not enabled by default?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<DanaG> that's all man mkfs.ext3 gives for description right there.
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure it's default.  It won't hurt to specify it as well, though.
<RAOF> That feature is a fairly serious performance win on listing directories.
<DanaG> mke2fs.conf:   [defaults]	base_features = sparse_super,filetype,resize_inode,dir_index,ext_attr      	blocksize = 4096         	inode_size = 256      	inode_ratio = 16384
<DanaG> that's with linebreaks removed, to avoid pastespam.
<RAOF> Thar you go.
<DanaG> Block size=4096 (log=2)        Fragment size=4096 (log=2)        22814720 inodes, 91247191 blocks        4562359 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user        First data block=0        Maximum filesystem blocks=0        2785 block groups        32768 blocks per group, 32768 fragments per group        8192 inodes per group        Superblock backups stored on blocks:         	32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605
<DanaG> again replaced line breaks with 8 spaces.
<DanaG> 22 million inodes... will likely be enough, I'd say.
<DanaG> If not, I can just remake the filesystem, as long as the systems are in good condition at the time.
<DanaG> While doing that, I'm getting roughly 40 megabytes per second (over firewire, at the moment).
<DanaG> !iscsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi
<DanaG> hmm, I see open-iscsi and iscsitarget...
<DanaG> is the former only an initiator?
<DanaG> yay, iscsi > vboxsf
<DanaG> because the latter can't give bare access to things like hardlinks.
<DanaG> (I'm working around the via-rhine suckiness by running the backup server in a VM at the moment, just for the first few backups.
<DanaG> )
<hyperair> iscsi?
<hyperair> how dyou do something like that?
<cwillu> what's intrepid looking like these days?
<gnomefreak> cwillu: broken for most
<gnomefreak> s/most/alot
<cwillu> (I'd expect nothing less)
<cwillu> anything shiny though?
<gnomefreak> cwillu: no you wont see those changes for a long while, shiy is last to be added
<Pici> I have shiny errors.
<gnomefreak> shiny
<gnomefreak> themes, pics, artwork is all added last
<cwillu> gnomefreak, I considered gvfs to be shiney
<gnomefreak> and since most of the first month was updating Hardy we got startted a bit late
<gnomefreak> gvfs is ok last i heard. but not sure atm
<gnomefreak> i rebuilt it looking for a problem but it wasnt in gvfs
<gnomefreak> oh wait no it has bugs listed on it.
<gnomefreak> i ran througha  few of them the past few weeks
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=gvfs&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=   have fun finding what ones are still there
<gnomefreak> thats ~261
<gnomefreak> most are crashes
<gnomefreak> that i see
<gnomefreak> take edge out of the link
<gnomefreak> if your not running it
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=gvfs&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=   have fun finding what ones are still there
<cwillu> gnomefreak, it isn't possible to get a 'date reported' showing under the bug search is it?
<gnomefreak> cwillu: each bug has a date but to search by date no
<cwillu> just want to sort the search results by date :/
<cwillu> would it be considered rude to wget all 259 results to do it locally? :p
<cwillu> gnomefreak, ^^^  (sorry to bug you in two channels :p)
<gnomefreak> lol you might beable to use what used to be called bughelper
<gnomefreak> cwillu: its ok while im here
<Finnish_> I'm watching myspace-pages, and mozilla suddenly quits. What's this?
<gnomefreak> Finnish_: in hardy?
<Finnish_> Ibex
<gnomefreak> Finnish_: than you should know better :( remove libflashsupport set PA to default and have fun. Finnish_ smarter thing is to file a bug after you try that
<gnomefreak> if you see something broke file a bug if you cant figure it out yourself this is the fastest way to get it fixed if you can fix it
<gnomefreak> this way i can fix your problem with firefox
<Finnish_> Ok, I'll try, but first some caffee
 * gnomefreak missing a few devs due to mozilla summit so i cant fix all bugs this week
<Finnish_> BTW, what is PA
<cwillu> pulseaudio
<cwillu> (known troubles with pulseaudio + flash + libflashsupport)
<gnomefreak> cwillu: PA fixes the issue with flash 10 perfectly and since he asked in her ei have to assume hes using flash 10
<gnomefreak> libflashsupport is the #1 cause of crash with flash
<cwillu> libflashsupport still has the same problem though eh?  just isn't needed at all anymore with 10?
<gnomefreak> flash is #3 cause of ff3 crashes
<gnomefreak> cwillu: some? it is a problem we are looking at getting it removed from all versions of Ubuntu
<cwillu> some?
<gnomefreak> we are also gonna wait for flash10 final before trying that backport again
<gnomefreak> oh you said same
<gnomefreak> sorry
<cwillu> had me all confused there
<gnomefreak> not needed with 9 either
<cwillu> without grabbing the device from pa?
<gnomefreak> nspluginwrapper may need it that i dont remember but it will be fixed as well so it isnt used in Ubuntu. just alot of hoops to jump through to get it removed from stable releases
<gnomefreak> Wicks: strickly a sound bug with pa vs. libflash
<cwillu> no, I'm using nspluginwrapper without libflashsupport
<cwillu> works fine
<gnomefreak> cwillu: good than no stopping us atm but we will see
<cwillu> what!? you don't want to aggressively push patches into 8.04 without adequate testing?  what's wrong with you!?
<gnomefreak> when people get back from summit and i get caught up with them we will work on it some more
<gnomefreak> cwillu: it was backported and i teested it as required
<gnomefreak> i cant test 64 mac ect...
<gnomefreak> cwillu: i have to go and get some work done
<cwillu> ya, sorry for bugging you
<gnomefreak> cw no bother i had time ot waste while getting info i needed to continue
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  i wonder how i got libflashsupport installed again.
<Hobbsee> i purge it, firefox dosn't crash.  woot!
 * Hobbsee was getting really bored with it crashing every few pages.
<gnomefreak> cwillu: i added it to our agenda for sunday meeting so i cant forget
<Zdra> Hi, is there plans to install canberra by default in ibex?
<Zdra> along with fd.o sound theme
<bazhang> !info canberra
<ubottu> Package canberra does not exist in intrepid
<gnomefreak> Zdra: canberra is not a package and as for fd.o not likely since there hasnt been any talk about it
<Zdra> gnomefreak: too bad :(
<gnomefreak> bazhang: it has never been packaged under that name
<askand1> Does anyone know the reason they have changed place on administrationmenu and settingsmenu in Intrepid?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, just trying to be helpful ; my mistake
<gnomefreak> askand1: gnome did that afaik
<gnomefreak> bazhang: its ok you can have it
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i just didnt want you looking too hard for it
<bazhang> gnomefreak, thanks
<Zdra> gnomefreak: is there packages somewhere for hardy I could install?
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> Zdra: not on intrepid
 * Zdra searches for a ppa but I can't find one with libcanberra-gtk
<gnomefreak> Zdra: that would be extreamly unsmart
<gnomefreak> Zdra: good luck but it wont be a PPA and im about 90% sure on that
<askand1> gnomefreak: I see
<Zdra> gnomefreak: ok :(
<Zdra> I'll have to compile it myself :(
<gnomefreak> Zdra: either way that is well past support so you might be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Finnish_> I'm trying to launch remote desktop viewer, it shuts down before it starts
<G_009> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered  -  devices and/or folders (even network folders via samba) mount with this error.
<aguitel> how make numlock on in startup ?
<parachutepop> i have my collection of artwork
<parachutepop> www.gnome-look.org/.../search.php?username=dragoninsane&PHPSESSID=2d9d727fc262f915e203644e58139535
<Dedi> anyone knows a fix for firefox + flash popping up alot of empty windows? ;)
<crimsun> on what arch, amd64?
<Dedi> crimsun: yep, is it something common?
<crimsun> appears to be.
<crimsun> no known workaround aside from using swfdec instead.
<Dedi> anyone found a quick fix?
<crimsun> which means yes, you need to purge flashplugin-nonfree
<Dedi> no problem :) try that thanks
<crimsun> and of course, you lose the ability to use flash on some sites, because swfdec does not implement everything flash does
<Dedi> was a try woth, but seems too much dont work with swfdec
<Dedi> damn nonfree stuff :>
<crimsun> perhaps the situation will change after Flash 10 becomes final.
<crimsun> (not the non-Free bit but the stability bit)
<Dedi> hopefully also the performance :)
<Finnish_> Any idea? I'm trying to launch remote desktop viewer, it shuts down before it starts
<Pici> Run it from a terminal and see if it reports any errors
<Finnish_> Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<Finnish_> ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer?
<Finnish_> rdesktop 112.149.171.***:****
<Finnish_> That's the command I tried
<aguitel> why aptitude is  command not found
<aguitel> ?
<Unksi> aguitel: its not installed?
<aguitel> Unksi, yes
<Unksi> yes, as in, not installed, or yes as in, it is installed? :D
<aguitel> Unksi, need to install
<Unksi> ok
<aguitel> Unksi, you are working with intrepid?
<Unksi> so thats the solution then^
<Unksi> i am testing it atm, not more than that
<aguitel> what is atm ?
<Unksi> on full use on my (yea, should not) production machine so should get a nice picture
<Unksi> at the moment
<Unksi> i can install hardy back for temporary solution in state of emergency and have a full working system in about 30 minutes though, so its not that bad if it breaks when i really need to do something
<aguitel> Unksi, for me is fine right now
<Unksi> yea works well here as well
<Unksi> only some kernel panics at boot sometimes, but thats not that bad as it has boot at 2nd try so far
<aguitel> Unksi, detect wich device produce panic and use another driver for it
<Unksi> hmm ok
<aguitel> Unksi, maybe wifi card
<Unksi> may be, intel wlan just got working at alpha 3
<Unksi> 2 days before the release it was still totally broken
<aguitel> Unksi, could use ndiswrapper for this card?
 * Unksi grabs his shotgun for when the satan appears
<Unksi> ;)
<Unksi> no way im gonna try that again, still have traumas from the last time ;)
<negge> is there any way to use another driver than vesa with my radeon 9550 card?
<negge> I tried installing the fglrx package but that totally didn't work and neither "ati" or the "radeon" driver seems to work
<negge> now I'm stuck with 1280x1024 res
<crdlb> which isn't your monitor's native resolution?
<crdlb> when you say "didn't work", what does that mean?
<crdlb> that X failed to start, or that they didn't provide your desired resolution?
<negge> crdlb: I have a CRT so there is no native resolution, but I prefer 1600x1200
<negge> after installing the xorg-driver-fglrx package (or whatever it's called) I rebooted, nothing happened so I went to Hardware Drivers and now the driver was listed there (it wasn't before). After enabling it and rebooting Ubuntu warned me that it's running in low-graphics mode
<negge> I tried to configure it but no matter which driver I chose it failed when I hit the Test button
<crdlb> ok
<negge> any ideas?
<crdlb> uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx, and put Driver "ati" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<negge> I tried that, it started in low-graphics mode again
<crdlb> is xserver-xorg-video-ati installed?
<negge> yes it is
<crdlb> then we need to see what the error is
<negge> how?
<crdlb> if nothing else works, you can stop gdm and use startx manually
<crdlb> but hopefully you should be able to get the log from /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<crdlb> immediately after trying it
<negge> crdlb: I'll try it
<negge> I don't know crdlb but somehow it just worked now:D
<negge> I must have remembered wrong when I said I'd tried it, I know I tried using the radeon driver and atleast that didn't work
<Volkodav> can I mount Apple's HFS+ whatever it's called?
<Volkodav> fedora mounts it automatically
<Volkodav> it shows as unknown in fdisk
<Jordan_U> Any idea when restricted modules will be working?
<RAOF> Volkodav: Yes, should work automatically.
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Works now, doesn't it?
<Volkodav> Had to mount it manually for some reason
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Didn't last time I tried, I'll try again
<Cecil> i can only get 2 work spaces when running nvidia 173, i'd like to have 4 for the qube effect
<Cecil> (cube) dummy !
<Dedi> Cecil: dont think thats a nvidia problem. you checked system settings -> desktop?
<Cecil> im not sure i have, i'll give it a try, Thanks
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-29
<Jordan_U> I cannot modprobe ath_pci , is it removed now that there is ath5k ( which is not working for me )
<Jordan_U> ?
<RAOF> Hm.  Kubuntu-Amarok FAIL.
<RAOF> Wavpack is a perfectly fine codec, and apev2 is hardly an uncommon tag format.  Kindly support them OOB.
<DanaG> argh, hamachi doesn't work.
<DanaG> What's with the useless little "monitor with triangular 'square' (drawing tool)" icon in my systray?
<Hobbsee> a bug
<DanaG> Aah.  What's the expected behavior?
<Hobbsee> that it can be remoed.
<DanaG> gnome-session-propertiesl
<DanaG> eoh...
<DanaG> part of gnome-settings-daemon now?
<DanaG> Odd... now I see things like 'kicker' in the settings thingy.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Not only that it can be removed; that it defaults to off!
<RAOF> I've just leant an interesting synonym for "monkey patching": "duck punching".
<DanaG> huh?
<DanaG> Oh, and it's not even usable with nvidia... thanks to lack of xrandr 1.2.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: that too
<RAOF> DanaG: Correct.
<RAOF> Man, it'd be awesome if nvidia's dual head implementation didn't suck so much.
<DanaG> Random thing: I'm wondering how brightness sensors (like in the HP business laptops) work... are they exposed to the OS?
<DanaG> It bugs me that reviews not only don't figure out those sorts of things.... but they don't even consider trying to figure it out.
<DanaG> I saw a review of some laptop that said it could run HL2 at highest settings........... but didn't say at what resolution that was. =þ
<DanaG> I also keep seeing mention of a kernel driver for the "MDPS" accelerometer.... but it's not in-tree, and its existence seems to be as random threads scattered about on LKML.
<DanaG> god damn flash!
<G_009> fortunately thats more complicated that the confusing shutdown/logout sequence
<DanaG> Excuse the swearing, but Flash is just plain a pain.
<DanaG> I have to reload my browser itself after almost every single Flash video.
<DanaG> Not just reload the page.... but actually restart the browser.
 * DanaG wishes Flash would go DIAF (die in a fire).
<DanaG> what the heck?  "This demonstration requires Flash 7 or newer".
<G_009> under system you have logout and shutdown options but if i choose shutdown a dialog asks if i want to hybernate, suspend and so on.. i select shutdown again and i only get logged out of user
<DanaG> Here's a good test case for FLash: look at some of the "demo" things on here.
<DanaG> http://h20181.www2.hp.com/plmcontent/NACSC/SML/
<G_009> and running man in the corner only gives me a logout option.. make it more intuitive
<DanaG> Apparently under Linux, 10 < 7.
<DanaG> Hah!
<DanaG> Adobe can't do math.
<RAOF> G_009: That's a known bug; gnome-session's undergoing a re-write, and our custom-logout stuff is not yet updated.
<G_009> good to know.. i was getting worried.. it's being like that for a few days now
<DanaG> How do I go back to an older Flash?
<DanaG> Flash 9 at least only crashed after 3 pages.... not after EVERY page.
<DanaG> And only on close... not RANDOMLY.
<DanaG> It also now spams my desktop with windows when flash crashes.
<DanaG> I wish we could force Adobe's employers to use Flash as WE use it...
<DanaG> then they'd perhaps FIX it.
<DanaG> s/ers/ees/
<G_009> i get a few FF crashes here and there but compared to your description mine is very stable
<DanaG> http://h20181.www2.hp.com/plmcontent/NACSC/SML/results.htm?SID=3744212&MEID=A3FDA6CC-702C-46BF-8F69-A8A955FA6134
<DanaG> Try that.
<G_009> i get your error too.. but didnt crash
<G_009> other flash is functional though
<DanaG> Where can I reinstall the Flash 9 package?
<G_009> am using shockwave flash 10.0.0 d525 with not much issues
<DanaG> Oh heck, swfdec-mozilla crashes, too.
<DanaG> Is it just me, or does epiphany-webkit not support tabs or even multiple windows?
<berbsd> is anyone having issue with sound when playing DVD? Sound  works on my box, but with DVD?!
<berbsd> really? no-one?
<RAOF> DanaG: I'm pretty sure it supports both tabs and multiple windows.
<RAOF> DanaG: It doesn't support remembering passwords, and a bunch of other features though.
<DanaG> Perhaps just that Services Media Library site doesn't work with it.
<DanaG> Hmm, anybody here know anything about UEFI?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, A little, what's your question?
<DanaG> I'm curious if it's at all useful.
<DanaG> Look around in this BIOS-menu emulator for one of HP's new business laptops.
<DanaG> http://h20181.www2.hp.com/plmcontent/NACSC/SML/results.htm?SID=3688868&MEID=5C316DB1-6B5B-4C11-9F68-807A3979A6CE
<DanaG> One option is "UEFI Boot Mode"
<Jordan_U> DanaG, EFI is awesome but I can't think of any features that would be particularly useful over BIOS for an individual machine
<RAOF> Jordan_U: The ability to make sure Windows won't boot? :)
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Windows actually supports EFI
<RAOF> Which one?  XP (not x86-64?)
<RAOF> I'm moderately sure that Vista does, though.
<Jordan_U> RAOF, I know 2000 server does for itanium
<Jordan_U> RAOF, 64 bit Vista does as well ( 32 bit Vista did as well in the Betas IIRC )
<DanaG> In the fall, I'll likely get the high-end equivalent of that laptop; I'll mess around with it then.
<DanaG> There are some pretty nifty-sounding things in there,
<DanaG> The UEFI thing will be interesting to experiment with.
<DanaG> I wonder if it actually has any end-user-visible benefits (I don't mean "average" end-user, of course).
<RAOF> It can, I believe; it can allow better bootloaders, I think.
<DanaG> It also has a "Custom Logo" option; I wonder who sets what the "Custom Logo" is.
<DanaG> It'd be cool to be able to set my own.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, You can get fancy boot menu's like rEFIt
<Jordan_U> DanaG, With rEFIt it reads a .ico ( I think ) file on the root of the partition
<DanaG> But this is a BIOS/EFI setup option.
 * RAOF wonders idly how easy it'd be to use kwin with Gnome now.
<DanaG> Take a look around in that menu emulator.
<DanaG> Ooh, that rEFIt looks like awesomeness.
 * DanaG wonders how well ATI graphics cards will work under EFI.
<DanaG> Probably better than nvidia, actually -- now that ATI is open-sourced.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, I think that fglrx depends on BIOS calls :(
 * hyperair wonders what laptop he should get
<DanaG> Well, if you want to try that thing... that's HP's new EliteBook 6930p.
<DanaG> I'm waiting for them to apply the same upgrades to the high-end business laptops.
<Jordan_U> I can't get either fglrx or madwifi working ( and haven't had either ever work so far in Intrepid )
 * DanaG has Intel 3945 right now.... and notes that it sucks.
<DanaG> It has horrible throughput.
<DanaG> In fact, my cardbus bcm4306 card actually works far better for things like PulseAudio streaming.
<DanaG> s/bcm/BCM/
<hyperair> what's wrong with the throughput?
<hyperair> what's the max speed you usually get?
<DanaG> It's easier to quantify with behavior, such as when streaming PulseAudio.
<DanaG> Intel:  play play drop..................................... switches back to onboard.
<DanaG> (s/onboard/local/)
<DanaG> Broadcom: play play [skip]  play play play play [skip] play play play [skip] play play
<DanaG> The Intel reports connection speed of 54 megabits; the Broadcom reports something more like 16 megabits... but perhaps the Intel one is lying?
<DanaG> The broadcom one does sometimes report 54, also.
<DanaG> Oh, and if I leave rfkill set to "kill" for too long, the driver actually entirely disables the interrupt of the device.
<DanaG> On the Intel, that is.
<DanaG> Broadcom cardbus card supports an rfkill interface, but of course, has no way to trigger it.
 * DanaG goes off to bed.
<DanaG> Tue Jul 29 00:49:48 PDT 2008
<Jordan_U> I can't get either fglrx or madwifi working ( and haven't had either ever work so far in Intrepid )
<stefanlsd> can anyone help me trying to make a pbuider environment for intrepid
<stefanlsd> ends like this - http://pastebin.com/d3d5301e4  (essentially W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  restriced/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<stefanlsd> thats doing the create
<mvo> stefanlsd: is that a typo in "restriced" ?
<stefanlsd> mvo: damn. yeah. u got it. thanks. didnt see that
<mvo> stefanlsd: the apt error message is not great, np
<hachaboob> Is there something special I need to do to get guest access to samba shares working?
<RAOF> Anyone know offhand how to make it appear that I'm in the US?
<RAOF> Stupid geolocating IP addresses.
<gnomefreak> hachaboob: not sure but you might get more help in #ubuntu
<hachaboob> gnomefreak: i think i fixed it. unless i uncommented a default setting :)
<gnomefreak> hachaboob: is this on Hardy?
<hachaboob> gnomefreak: but something has changed from hardy to intrepid
<gnomefreak> hachaboob: alot has
<hachaboob> gnomefreak: as much as i want to go back to hardy i like to suffer
<gnomefreak> hachaboob: i hope you have a separate partition with stable release or windows
<hyperair> gnomefreak: why windows
<gnomefreak> s/i hope/you will hope
<hyperair> hachaboob: you masochist you
<hachaboob> gnomefreak: no. i have my data on a separate partition and reinstall doesnt take too long so...
<gnomefreak> hyperair: i asked for either. you can get help from a windows pc for Ubuntu
<hyperair> that's what the livecd is for
<hyperair> either way windows isn't exactly the most stable thing in the world. if i wanted to torture myself with windows, i'd use intrepid
<gnomefreak> hyperair: it makes his PC usable if intrepid breaks really bad
 * gnomefreak doesnt care what other OS he uses but intrepid should not be only OS he has
<hyperair> lol alright
<untermensch> when does 8.10 go into beta?
<geser> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<geser> untermensch: see the schedule ^^
<untermensch> lol ty
<teoti> Hello all.
<teoti> Anyone here have any luck with dual monitors yet?
<cypherdelic> Gr33t5!
<stmartin> I press Alt+Shift and my LED of Scroll Lock lights up. I tried in System --> Preferences --> Keyboard ---> Layout ---> Layout Options, I decheck ScrollLock LED shows alternative layout. Also I decheck Alt+Shift change layout, and when I click Close, the options are the same as before.
<stmartin> any help, please?
<Pici> stmartin: Is this in Intrepid?
<stmartin> yes :)
<stmartin> Pici: can u pls reproduce the prob. ?
<Pici> stmartin: Actually, I only have ssh access here, sorry.
<stmartin> what is ssh access?
<Pici> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<stmartin> kk, thanks anyway
<teoti> Anyone here have any luck with dual monitors yet?
<gnumm> will kubuntu 8.10 have kde4.1.2?
<wastrel> a stitch in time saves 9
<Dedi> ah now the most files are in the intrepid repos
<Dedi> kde4.1
<_21h_> hi. i'm want to test new alpha. upgrade from 8.04 may cause some problems?
<aguitel> _21h_, burn your pc (only)
<_21h_> thanks, but i dont have gasoline (:
<aguitel> _21h_, tell to saudi arab people
<_21h_> ))))
<_21h_> если бы ты говорил на русском, ты бы понял, что я тебя послал нахуй :)
<aguitel> _21h_, i make clean install with alpha 3 and works fine
<_21h_> clean install is not linux way )
<Dedi> _21h_: boot from a live cd, make with partimage a backup of the whole partition, and then upgrade your current install
<_21h_> mmm....
<_21h_> cp to backup server
<_21h_> and upgrade
<_21h_> its faster
<askand> Anyone knows the reason settings and administration menu has switched places?
<DanaG> askand: alacarte can fix it.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, faubackup is one thing you can use to back stuff up; just remember to use --one-filesystem
<askand> DanaG: yea I know that :) was just curious what the reason was..doesnt seem to follow the "if its not broken, dont fix it" philosophy
<phaverkamp> Anyone found a fix for getting Alpha 3 working in a Virtualbox VM?
<aguitel> anyone know why aptitude is not installed in alpha3 ?
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-30
<DanaG> Oh hey, how can I make a persistent mount with fstab, yet ensure that if it doesn't mount, things can't write to where the mount would be?
<telexicon> DanaG, mount a readonly tmpfs beforehand?
<DanaG> Hmm, that's an idea.
<telexicon> oh actually
<telexicon> you could just set the permissions
<telexicon> when the new mount goes up, it uses permissions from the new fs
<telexicon> so set the only one like 444 or whichever
<telexicon> er old one*
<DanaG> oh hey, does nv driver do suspend?
<DanaG> I'm setting up an older laptop (GeForce 420 Go) as a server, so I want it to run X to be vnc'able, but I don't need fancyness.
<RAOF> DanaG: No.
<crdlb> isn't there a hack involving a kernel module?
<RAOF> DanaG: Not unless you use mjg's nv_bios module :)
<DanaG> What's that?
<DanaG> And does it also fix nouveau?
<crdlb> a kernel module
<RAOF> A bios module to make nv suspend.
<RAOF> s/bios/kernel/
<RAOF> DanaG: It should fix nouveau*, but didn't work when I tried it.
<DanaG> Did I show you the HP "BIOS Setup" emulator that seems to be UEFI?
<LSD|Ninja> Speaking of VNC, when will whatever is preventing vino from starting when you enable remote desktop be fixed?
<RAOF> With a very important *: it doesn't save or restore the 3d state, so if nouveau is providing any acceleration at all, it won't work on resume.
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah.  Interesting.
<DanaG> GeForce 420 Go.... is not really much acceleration anyways.
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> There's _plenty_ of acceleration available on that.
<LSD|Ninja> any acceleration it does offer would be obiterated by VNC anyway since VNC is godawfully slow
<RAOF> I'm not talking 3d; nouveau uses the 3d engine to accelerate 2d.
<DanaG> With 32 megs of video RAM... compiz == ouch.
<DanaG> And only 256 megs of system RAM.
<RAOF> And you can _really_ notice unaccelerated 2d.
 * crdlb begs to differ
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is there a more readable sort of CPU ID sort of thingy?
<DanaG> like CPU-Z?
<RAOF> crdlb: Ok.  _I_ can really notice unaccelerated 2d :P
<voidmage> anyone know if there are plans to add zsnes to intrepid amd64?
<crdlb> RAOF: I meant that in response to  < DanaG> With 32 megs of video RAM... compiz == ouch.
<RAOF> crdlb: Ah.  Right.
<RAOF> voidmage: Last time I looked, zsnes wasn't 64bit safe.  If you can fix it up so that it'll actually run on x86-64, please attach the patch to a bug ;)
<DanaG> If I try wobbly with it......
<DanaG> can you say, OOM?
<DanaG> Out Of Memory.
<RAOF> Wobbly doesn't consume GPU memory.
<DanaG> Hmm, this is not very useful:
<DanaG> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel      cpu family	: 15      model		: 2    model name	: Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.60GHz    stepping	: 7
<DanaG> Umm... tell me....
<RAOF> Although nvidia's poor t_f_p support for that card will hinder you a bit.
<DanaG> is that P3-celeron, or P4 celeron?
<LSD|Ninja> 1.6GHz sounds like a P4
<RAOF> Or a Core2 celeron? :)
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> With a GeForce 420?
<crdlb> does it matter? it's a celeron :>
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> The Athlon XP laptop with the Savage is faster... but it gets hard-lockups.
 * RAOF can remember when celerons were highly sought after performance parts.
<LSD|Ninja> Tualitin P3s topped out abotu about 1.4GHz iirc, Intel just couldn't push P3 higher. What's funny though is at those clockspeeds, P3 was faster than P4 which is why Intel killed tualitin :P
<RAOF> Of course, that was when they had _no_ L2 cache at all so they could be easily and reliably overclocked.
<DanaG> I remember seeing Slot 1 "vegetables" with a 66 MHz bus speed.
<LSD|Ninja> Celerons were 66MHz FSB well into the S370 P3 cores
<DanaG> Actually calling it a "vegetable" is at least a bit funnier than calling it "celery".
<vega--> trying to go from hardy to ibex using update-manager -d but it doesn't give the option, what to do?
<mvo> vega--: what does ~/.update-manager-core/meta-release-development show?
<vega--> mvo: there's no such file
<vega--> the .update-manager-core dir is there
<vega--> does /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades have anything to do with this? ie. enforcing some strict "LTS policy" ...
<Flannel> vega--: you need -c as well
<Flannel> -c is needed to get "away" from LTS, -d is for non-releases
<vega--> Flannel: nope, sudo update-manager -c -d didn't do it
<vega--> hardy is also fully up to date
<mvo> vega--: it does (/etc/update-manager) but it unless you have put "never check" there, it should still work with updat-emanager -d
<vega--> mvo: it's set to normal
<mvo> vega--: are you behind a proxy ?
<vega--> yes
<vega--> but normal upgrades to hardy work
<mvo> vega--: are you in a gnome-terminal? if not, could you please open one?
<vega--> open already
<mvo> vega--: what does echo $http_proxy print? anything useful?
<vega--> empty
<mvo> vega--: do you have the proxy set in gnome-network-preferences ?
<vega--> system -> preferences -> network proxy ... hmm no it's not
<mvo> vega--: aha, but it is set in synaptic I suppose? that sounds like the error
<vega--> not set in synaptic either
<vega--> but in apt.conf as i usualy run from command line
<vega--> ok wait..
<vega--> yes, now it works after setting it in synaptic
<mvo> vega--: ok, thanks - I will fix that
<vega--> update-manager COULD say something about not being able to check for upgrades.. instead of being silent
<vega--> ok
<vega--> anyway, time to test hardy -> intrepid, thanks for helping
<mvo> vega--: if you could wait ~1-2h then a new version of the upgrade wil be available
<vega--> sorry, already started the upgrade :)
<mvo> there is a "cancel" button in the download window ;)
<vega--> does it restore sources.list etc.? :)
<mvo> there might be a bug in the current version that causes a crash for some people, this is why I mentioned it
<mvo> yes
<mvo> it will restore the original system state
<vega--> ok, canceled, it's a test machine anyway
<vega--> i can wait
<vega--> does "new version of the upgrade" mean a new update-manager package for hardy or some other component behind the scenes?
<vega--> ie. how do i know when it's safe to start upgrading..
<mvo> vega--: some component behind the scene (a new upgrader)
<mvo> vega--: the new version got just upload to intrepid, it will take a bit until it gets published, but feedback on this one is very welcome :) the way it works is that the updat-emanager in hardy downloads the "release-upgrader" component from intrepid, so nothing new in hardy is required
<DanaG> what the heck.... the keyboard on this toshiba just got screwed up.
<DanaG> d^[[2~esg
<DanaG> That sure doesn't look like an 'm' to me.
<vega--> mvo: ok i see, it's the intrepid.tar.gz that update-manager downloads?
<mvo> vega--: yes
<vega--> i'll upgrade after lunch in a few hours.. i'll report any problems
<mvo> vega--: great, thanks!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217504 in linux "acpi_fakekey stopped working for certain keycodes" [High,In progress]
<DanaG> Just noticed that today.
<DanaG> wow, envy suggested the wrong video driver for that GeForce 420 Go.
<DanaG> It suggested legacy; the regular non-legacy works fine.
<DanaG> argh, where's cubeaddons?
<DanaG> ... and staticswitcher?
<sanzanric> So does anybody know if synaptic is still being actively developed?
<mvo> sanzanric: yes it is
<sanzanric> Their last release was in 2005
<mvo> sanzanric: synaptic as in the package manager gui? the last release (0.62.1) was within the last couple of weeks :) the website may be badly out of date though
<sanzanric> Oh, ok. Yeah not a very good web site. No offense.
<mvo> none taken, it is indeed not great, the biggest problem is that the developer(s) like to develop instead of updating the web-page that is a PR problem :/
<sanzanric> Of course. Do you know what new feature they have been adding?
<mvo> sanzanric: the latest was fast search (search as you type) that is in intrepid now
<mvo> sanzanric: it searches over the full description, name, summary space
<sanzanric> oh, but its seams to be disabled in my current intrepid.
<mvo> sanzanric: could you please try to install apt-xapian-index ? its a helper that should be pulled in automatically, looks like there is a bug somewhere if it is not
<sanzanric> ah, your right! Odd its listed under recommends, maybe that should be changed to suggested?
<sanzanric> or depends
<mvo> yeah, I need to check that. out of curiosity, what features do you miss in synaptic?
<sanzanric> Hm, I probably would first say that somebody really needs to update that "Mark All Updates" Icon.
<mvo> heh :) if you have a good icon, I'm sure it would be taken!
<sanzanric> sadly im no artist
<sanzanric> but also, although this might require changes in apt, pictures in the descriptions.
<sanzanric> I would also move the top panel, the one which provides the apply options etc., to the bottom.
<sanzanric> Because if someone is reading a description, they shouldn't have to move their mouse form the bottom of the screen to the top
<sanzanric> i would also redo the interface slightly by have the version number, maintainer, and kinda unimportant information (un)collapsible under neath the package name.
<avis> does intrepid have 3d support for the radeonhd driver and r520gl cards ?  how is it running these days ?
<vega--> mvo: /win 12
<vega--> err, did not intend to do that..
<vega--> mvo: upgrade is running now with 5min remaining, no problems so far.. started 30min ago
<vega--> mvo: the upgrade procedure went well, itself.. although after boot there were serious problems with graphics
<vega--> but that's another story
<mvo> vega--: thanks, happy to hear that the upgrade went ok. the kernel in intrepid seems to have issues on some hw, I have seen similar things
<vega--> went into low graphics mode, and after a little arguing with the display configurator i got it working
<vega--> it didn't use my old working config from hardy..
<vega--> also keyboard settings got reset, no more scandinavian characters
<mvo> vega--: what video card do you use? is that a nvidia? or something else?
<kallu>  my display is going off with intrepid default kernel .. whats the problem
<jonpackard> ﻿kallu: what video card are you using?
<kallu> mine is onboard G33
<jonpackard> did you upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<kallu> jonpackard, yeah
<jonpackard> ﻿kallu: checking LP to see if it's been reported ;-)
<jonpackard> ﻿kallu: when you say "going off". what do you mean exactly?
<kallu> it behaves as if there is no signal .. and hard drives are working
<kallu> jonpackard, some time later x is starting but no kdm and no shell for alt+F1
<jonpackard> ﻿kallu: That is strange.. so what do you get once X starts?
<kallu> jonpackard, just a plain screen with totally brown color
<jonpackard> ﻿kallu: and you said Ctrl-Alt-F1 does not do anything?
<kallu> yup
<kallu> its a strange problem .. i have seen this bug on launchpad 3 days ago .. but i was unable to find it
<jonpackard> ﻿kallu: do you have the Alpha3 live CD by chance?
<kallu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/249037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249037 in usplash "After upgrade, nothing shows up on screen during and after boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jonpackard> ﻿kallu: did you try removing 'splash' from your kernel line? This disables usplash (the fancy loading bar on boot)
<kallu> jonpackard, yeah.. seems usplash is the bad guy here .. i will remove it
<jonpackard> ﻿kallu: it sure seems odd that usplash would cause such a critical problem =X
<murlidhar> i am not able to go to my desktop. .     i put a tar.gz file in /usr/share/icons using root menu in pcmanfm . it got restarted and i am not able to boot into my desktop also sudo doesn't have any permissions in root . i.e sudo apt-get instal xxxx  doesn't install anything saying sudo has no permission
<murlidhar> gdm too doesn't start
<murlidhar> how to recover my system using alternate cd /
<murlidhar> there is an rescue mode , but i am not able to make it out since it seems to be installing the whole system in the drive
<murlidhar> anyone ?
<murlidhar> anyone ?
<mvo> murlidhar: can you still boot into the recovery mode in the grub menu ?
<mvo> hm, too impatient it seem
<blackpearl> what happened to tacacs+ on ubuntu, it's not in the repository anymore
<wd4lko> how come i only get 2 work spaces with compiz enabled ?
<wd4lko> anybody get more then 2 workspaces with compiz enabled ?
<Hobbsee> use ccsm
<wd4lko>  ccsm, whats that ?
<Hobbsee> looks like it's compiz-config-settings-manager, or similar
<wd4lko> yep, which one adds more workspaces ?
<jonpackard> ﻿wd4lko: in compizconfig-settings-manager (aka Preferences - Advanced Desktop Effects Settings), go to general options, then desktop size
<wd4lko> jonpackard: I dont have a "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" in System>Preferences, how do I get it ?
<Pici> wd4lko: Are you running Intrepid?
<wd4lko> Pici : yes
<Pici> I don't mean to sound rude, but you shouldnt be using the development version if you can't find these simple things by yourself.
<Pici> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<wd4lko> I'm using nvidia 173 and I have ccsm but when I enable desktop effects my workspaces go from 4 to 2 and workspace prefs won't change it.
<gnomefreak> Pici: that should have hardy taken out if it
<gnomefreak> s/if/of
<gnomefreak> wd4lko: file a bug
<Pici> gnomefreak: because?
<gnomefreak> Pici: its the same in intrepid and factoids shouldnt be versioned
<Pici> gnomefreak: but not the same in Hardy...
<Pici> er, Gutsy
<gnomefreak> Pici: gutsy doesnt have same packagess
<wd4lko> maybe it is a bug, other people on the forum seem to have same prob, Thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> wd4lko: file a bug
<Pici> wd4lko: You should be filing bugs if you're using intrepid.
<wd4lko> I have Hardy and it works fine, can get upto 16 workspaces, I do file bugs, I thought I missed something.
<gnomefreak> wd4lko: can you give me abug number for this issue so i can look into it
<wd4lko> Havent filed one on this yet, thought it might have been something I over looked.
<gnomefreak> wd4lko: ok just remember a bug maybe the differnce between bug being fixed or not being fixed so its up to you.
<negge> Hi. I'm running Intrepid fully updated. Everytime I logout or reboot I have to re-enable desktop effects. How can I fix this? I'm using the "ati" driver
<gnomefreak> negge: you cant unless you know your way around and since you are asking that question you dont. file a bug or use hardy. if you havent already noticed you have to shut down 2 times in intrepid to get pc to shut down
<negge> gnomefreak: chill out, I was just asking if there was an easy fix
<negge> gnomefreak: how exactly do I file bugs? I've looked at Launchpad a hundred times but it makes no sense
<gnomefreak> its possible that the shutdown/reboot is not saving settings
<gnomefreak> negge: tell me your kidding
<negge> not really
<gnomefreak> negge: what de?
<gnomefreak> make that what DE
<negge> :D
<negge> gnomefreak: I'm gonna file one now
<negge> I've always just looked at bug reports, never really gotten around to filing one myself before. And so far Intrepid has been working pretty flawlessly for me
<gnomefreak> negge: than you are not using anything with it
<negge> gnomefreak: I'm using it just like I use Hardy
<negge> torrenting, listening to music, using pidgin and browsing the Web
<gnomefreak> negge: gcc was borked until late last week shutdown still is borked a major breakage with X drivers atleast nvidia but i have heard its other drivers
<gnomefreak> gnome apps are crashing is another one
<aguitel> how mount usb pendrive in intrepid ?
 * gnomefreak can rattle them off all day
<gnomefreak> aguitel: same way you did in hardy
<gnomefreak> aguitel: hint. insert it
<gnomefreak> aguitel: it gives you warnings/error but wait long enough
<aguitel> gnomefreak, is not mounted
<gnomefreak> aguitel: mine mounts after errors
<gnomefreak> aguitel: if it doesnt mount file a bug
<dfgas> 8.10 is that broken?
<aguitel> the error is:DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found
<gnomefreak> ok really look people this is not the time to be using intrepid if you cant do simple things like file a bug answer what DE your using ect... if you want system that runs and has little bugs use hardy for another month or 2
<dfgas> k
<gnomefreak> dfgas: read topic
<gnomefreak> aguitel: oh and dbus is borked that is why i get the errors/warning and that goes for yours as well
<aguitel> gnomefreak, how force mount with console
<gnomefreak> thanks for remindnig me
<gnomefreak> aguitel: file a bug, btw force mounting isnt gonna help you
<negge> gnomefreak: I tried compiling the newest deluge from svn and it seemed to work (didn't manage to get the program running though)... the shutdown bug doesn't bother me that much, sudo reboot reboots instantly and that's what I mostly do (I don't shutdown). The ATI proprietary drivers don't work but the "ati" driver works better than in Hardy for me right now
<gnomefreak> it seemed to work?
<gnomefreak> how did it work if you couldnt get it running?
<gnomefreak> negge: and yes i know how to use cli to shutdown but its still a bug and people that cant read bugs or file them need not run alpha software
<gnomefreak> i suggest everyone read the topic and point out wher eit says this is a support channel for intrepid
<gnomefreak> where it
<gnomefreak> its too early to support anything with it
<negge> gnomefreak: atleast it compiled, I don't know if I was missing some dependency or something.
<negge> gnomefreak: anyway I'm filing a bug about the desktop effects issue now...
<wd4lko> gnomefreak: simple-ccsm did the trick, added desktop colums for choices, Thanks for the help.
<gnomefreak> negge: can make any app build/compile depending on what you are doing ut it needs to run
<negge> yeah whatever
<negge> I didn't bother investigating it
<DanielRM> Why did I just join this channel?
<DanielRM> I may use Intrepid but meh.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217504
<DanaG> argh.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217504 in linux "acpi_fakekey stopped working for certain keycodes" [High,In progress]
<bobby> hi, did someone test the usb2.0 issue with the new ibex?
<gnomefreak> bobby: dbus issue?
<gnomefreak> gives you dbus errors?
<bobby> no, the usb2.0 bug sec seachring bug id
<gnomefreak> other than that you would have to be alot less general
<bobby> gnomefreak, well,https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/195762 , that and a bunch of similar problems
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195762 in linux "USB Mass Storage Devices not mounting, device not accepting address, error -32" [Undecided,Fix released]
<gnomefreak> bobby: and ?
<bobby> well, i wanted to now if some one tried to use a usb 2.0 device
<bobby> without, that that usb2.0 device gets unmounted
<gnomefreak> bobby: does it fix it for you?
<bobby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/88746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88746 in linux "ehci_hcd module causes I/O errors in USB 2.0 devices" [High,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> if not than you either have a different issue or it wasnt fixed for everyone
<bobby> gnomefreak, i dont know, thats why im asking
<gnomefreak> bobby: try asking in #ubuntu-bugs
<DanaG> Here's a USB issue I have: if I try to use bluetooth audio with a bluetooth adapter plugged into a USB 2.0 port.... I get a panic!
<gnomefreak> bobby: there are more people there
<DanaG> If I use a USB 1.1 port............... it doesn't panic, but it still doesn't work.
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke hoping someone might think of dbus and than look into it
<DanaG> worst laptop keyboard evar: http://cgi.ebay.com/keyboard-for-Toshiba-satellite-laptop-2430/2435-M35-M45_W0QQitemZ200234011515QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL0806241399r6298#ebayphotohosting
<DanaG> Don't you just love Toshiba?
<zbrahead91> I get a regular error, btw
<zbrahead91> Its quite odd
<zbrahead91> fetching now...
<zbrahead91> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/1947
<gnomefreak> zbrahead91: most of time an error without how you get the error is kind of not helpful
<zbrahead91> It just happens
<gnomefreak> zbrahead91: during?
<gnomefreak> zbrahead91: what do you see when it happens?
<gnomefreak> zbrahead91: anything broken?
<BUGabundo_work> hi
<gnomefreak> error can be harmless as in it doesnt affect anything but for devs it mean something is failing
<zbrahead91> Nothing breaks
<BUGabundo_work> did todays updates mess GDM to anyone else?
<zbrahead91> It happens during normal usage
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: no gdm updates today
<zbrahead91> Nope: BUGabundo_work
<zbrahead91> There was
<gnomefreak> that was yesterday
<zbrahead91> Oh
<zbrahead91> :P
<BUGabundo_work> I'm back on a shell as root, and it says "cannot execute /bin/bash: permition denied"
<zbrahead91> btw
<zbrahead91> I have about 2 megs of this error in a log file -.-
<gnomefreak> only had 2 updates today not counting the one that wants to remove scrollkeeper
<BUGabundo_work> I haven't got that one yet gnomefreak
<BUGabundo_work> but I can't start GDM with my "regular" user
<gnomefreak> zbrahead91: you can try filing a bug since that error is more for devs than users
<BUGabundo_work> startx as root works fine
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: what errors are you getting?
<zbrahead91> I think it is just my hardware, tbh.
<zbrahead91> But I dont know what it means :s
<BUGabundo_work> well, from grub, without splash, it just gets stuck.... after showing "reading files necessary to boot"
<BUGabundo_work> if I go to recovery and get to a shell
<BUGabundo_work> su bugabundo
<BUGabundo_work> will fail with that error message I posted
<BUGabundo_work> so I can't start X
<BUGabundo_work> humm since I got a new kernel
<BUGabundo_work> maybe it mess with X or nvidia
<BUGabundo_work> let me try a dpkg.-rec Xserver
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: more than likely
<BUGabundo_work> did it
<BUGabundo_work> didn't fix this
<BUGabundo_work> it seems that some how
<BUGabundo_work> my user can't use bash/dash
<BUGabundo_work> rebooting
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: thats not gdm
<gnomefreak> gdm doesnt decide what shell a user uses
<BUGabundo_work> I know
<gnomefreak> k
<BUGabundo_work> but I first detected that GDM would not start
<BUGabundo_work> now I see a all new problem
<BUGabundo_work> and I'm trying to get to the bottom of it
<BUGabundo_work> that's why I'm here
<BUGabundo_work> if it is a bug, I'll report it
<BUGabundo_work> if it is some problem of my side, I expect to have support from you guys to help me out
<BUGabundo_work> the line: io scheduler cfq registered (default) gets stuck for a while!
<BUGabundo_work> its been there for more than 30 sec
<BUGabundo_work> hey there it goes
<BUGabundo_work> "mkdir: cannot create dir '/lib/modules/--generic/volatile/' readonly file system!!!!
<BUGabundo_work> but / is rw
<BUGabundo_work> any idea gnomefreak zbrahead91
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: you use nvidia drivers?
<BUGabundo_work> yep
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: upgraded from hardy?
<BUGabundo_work> from alberto
<BUGabundo_work> 1.73
<BUGabundo_work> I did upgrade, yes
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: but did you install drivers clean?
<gnomefreak> or did upgrade do that
<gnomefreak> makes me think you used envy in hardy and never removed the modules envy built for you
<gnomefreak> when upgrading
<BUGabundo_work> I did a dist-upgrade before alpha1 come out
<gnomefreak> 173 is looking in one place and you still have modules in another place
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: thats not it than
<BUGabundo_work> but my system was fine for the last two weeks
<BUGabundo_work> with the new schema drivers
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: anything else you care to tell me?
<BUGabundo_work> about ?
<BUGabundo_work> feel free to ask
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: boot old kernel see if it works
<BUGabundo_work> all awnser the best I can
<BUGabundo_work> no older kernel
<BUGabundo_work> just
<BUGabundo_work> 2.6.26-5-gen
<gnomefreak> if you got it before alpha one you should have 3 r so kernels
<DanaG> heh, b43 doesn't seem to like Hibernate.
<BUGabundo_work> and the new option for safe boot
<BUGabundo_work> that (dev name here) add
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: if you removed the older kernels that was your first mistake
<BUGabundo_work> I had 2.6.24.18
<BUGabundo_work> let me try the new option
<gnomefreak> and?
<gnomefreak> no not yet
<gnomefreak> safemode we will use to fix the issue
<BUGabundo_work> was it seb ?!
<BUGabundo_work> can't remember its name
<gnomefreak> seb128?
<BUGabundo_work> ahhh I see I still have 2.6.26-4
<BUGabundo_work> I can try that
<BUGabundo_work> are we going to have another Gutsy melt down and lose TTYs ?
<gnomefreak> hold on
<BUGabundo_work> I can't change to tty with vga=773
<BUGabundo_work> I see a lot of FAIL while booting
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: this is what your grub file should look like if you upgraded before a1 http://pastebin.mozilla.org/504218
<BUGabundo_work> including GDM
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: i suggest with that many issues you reinstall
<gnomefreak> or go to hardy for a while longer
<BUGabundo_work> nope
<BUGabundo_work> not that grub
<BUGabundo_work> 2.6.26.5 and .4
<BUGabundo_work> and "last succefull boot"
<gnomefreak> i upgraded less than 3 days after intrepid repos opened
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: thats normal
<gnomefreak> everyone has that
<gnomefreak> it doesnt affect anything that you would see
<BUGabundo_work> and a coule more for recovery and INETBOOT
<BUGabundo_work> 2.6.26-4 failed to boot
<BUGabundo_work> where should I remove old nvidia modules?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: the envy script didnt allow that but its fairly late now since it built another set of them not real sure if envy overwrites the old modules
<gnomefreak> if you havent already noticed the new nvidia drivers use envy to get set up
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: but its looking like alot more than just driver issues
<BUGabundo_work> I guess gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: you need to find out what is wrong with one thing at a time. this is where you would file a bug and continue to work on it if you like
<BUGabundo_work> drivers shouldn't make me unable to login to a shell
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: gdm kernel ect...
<BUGabundo_work> I did install x-lite3 today
<gnomefreak> many differnet issues
<BUGabundo_work> humm could that have messed my system?
<gnomefreak> well start with that?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: hmmmm yes
<gnomefreak> if X means xserver
<gnomefreak> im assuming it does
<BUGabundo_work> there aren't all that many issues
<BUGabundo_work> I just have ONE
<BUGabundo_work> can't login....
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: i have seen more than 3
<gnomefreak> thats alot of issues
<BUGabundo_work> no.. x-lite is a VoIP propietary software
<gnomefreak> they may all be related to one issue but no way to know without dealing with one at a time
<BUGabundo_work> we are having VoIP probs here, and I instaled it to test the network
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: try removing it and rebooting
<BUGabundo_work> already did it
<gnomefreak> you can always install it again
<BUGabundo_work> it was a binary
<BUGabundo_work> I removed it from /var/opt
<BUGabundo_work> if that dumb thing messes my system I'll never use iot again
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> proprietary sucks
<Kahuna0789> Hi everyone. Is anyone else having trouble with the 8.04 ISO? Iv tried to install the server and home editions and both off them display an error something like "bad checksum for device 1 (0x89)"... any ideas?
<BUGabundo_work> humm bad burner, Kahuna0789 ?
<BUGabundo_work> did md5 of the dowloaded iso check out?
<Kahuna0789> iv tried 3 burned coppies and also tried installing it directly from the iso to a virtual environment
<BUGabundo_work> did md5 of the dowloaded iso check out?
<Kahuna0789> from 3 seperate downloads
<BUGabundo_work> again
<BUGabundo_work> did md5 of the dowloaded iso check out?
<BUGabundo_work> from what mirror did you downloaded?
<Kahuna0789> MIT Georgia... and i forgot the last one
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: starting X as root I get to gnome, but when I try to get to User and Groups I get a nerror
<BUGabundo_work> so that may be what caused my system to lock me out
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: thats not noramlly a good idea
<Kahuna0789> is there a sum for all of the files in the iso or do you have to check each file?
<gnomefreak> i still think ther eis a hidden issue
<BUGabundo_work> Kahuna0789: humm what download manager did you use?
<BUGabundo_work> Kahuna0789: there is one inside the ISO
<Kahuna0789> i just downloaded it with firefox
<BUGabundo_work> just mount it  and do md5sum -c md5.........
<Kahuna0789> il try that
<Kahuna0789> thanks
<BUGabundo_work> Kahuna0789: mount -o loop /ubuntu.iso /mnt/iso
<BUGabundo_work> or something like that
<BUGabundo_work> don't forget sudo lol
<Kahuna0789> im running it from windows lol but i get the point
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: what's not a good idea?
<BUGabundo_work> startx as root?
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> from windows, just us imgburn
<BUGabundo_work> it will do it for you
<DanaG> My next laptop will have Intel AMT; I'll be able to boot from an ISO over the network.
<BUGabundo_work> DanaG: I do that with inetboot
<BUGabundo_work> I test ibex dailies or fedora just like that
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: i cant right now im dealing with something
<BUGabundo_work> danag http://openlab.jp/oscircular/inetboot/
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: humm let me guess PAM update... it seems a nice culprid
<BUGabundo_work> is steve langasek here?!!?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: that is very likely
<BUGabundo_work> he is the mantainer of PAM
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: not in here
<BUGabundo_work> I'll just open a bug
<BUGabundo_work> let see if he comments in it
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: developers dont nomrally hang out in here some do but most dont you will find him in #ubuntu-motu
<gnomefreak> but he may be working on it if it is pam
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: just a quick word you might want to look into it more sice you are only one seeing it
<askand> Is it tru that openjdk wil be default in intrepid?
<jpds>  /17
<SSD> is ext4 in intrepid?
<SSD> is ext4 in interpid?
<dooley> When I am using the old 2.6.24 kernel I experience no problems. However, when I use the new 2.6.26 kernel in 8.10a3, my SATA disks makes strange scary noises
<Volkodav> is there barry for 64 bit ?
<aguitel> barry?
<Volkodav> yeah
<aguitel> what is this
<Volkodav> sync tool for Blackberry
<aguitel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661785
<aguitel> Volkodav, see link
<Volkodav> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-31
<yuriy> anybody have a bluetooth mouse working on Intrepid?
<MRcheese> is ext4 compiled into the kernel?
<crimsun> no.
<MRcheese> when will they add it
<crimsun> no idea.  perhaps when the on-disk format has stabilised.
<crimsun> definitely not before then without financial motivation.
<G_009> 2.6.26-5 in stores now!
<jbroome> i'm waiting for RAID ponies
<crimsun> I've got your raid pony /right here/
<crimsun> err
<jbroome> actually, that'd be RAIP and that's just rude
<MRcheese> oh well i will continue to use JFS then
<MRcheese> could alpha 3 destory a partition?
<crimsun> most certainly.
<crimsun> 1) you tell it to delete a partition
<crimsun> 3) profit
<MRcheese> nm that was a dumb q
<jbroome> i have become detoyer of worlds
<MRcheese> haha too bad no one knows about jfs
<crimsun> eh?
<crimsun> lots of people do, most importantly the guys at IBM.
<MRcheese> uses i meant
<MRcheese> Its a great FS
<crimsun> I do
<crimsun> I used to lug around four or five usb mass storage devices.  At least a couple used JFS.
<MRcheese> all i got to do is resize my 20GB ext3 partition to around 10GB and make a JFS partition for intrepid testing
<G_009> distro destoyer is back
<MRcheese> ext3 is a HUGE PIG
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know if there is a way to tame down the system tracker so it doesn't use 14 gig of hd space to index files?
<MRcheese> LOL ext3 uses close to 12GB on my filesystem for inodes
<Sergeant_Pony> 14 gig seems excessive to me
<Sergeant_Pony> especially for a laptop
<G_009> wow, folks still having issues with bug 203593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203593 in ubuntu "sudo: unable to resolve host HOSTNAME (dup-of: 32906)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo fails if it cannot resolve the local hostname and no MTA is installed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32906
<G_009> even though i have not seen it really happening on 8.10 it is common occurence for many 8.04 users
<Sergeant_Pony> happened here... fixed it myself
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure that has already been addressed in -updates
<Sergeant_Pony> hi crimsun
<crimsun> 'lo
<MRcheese> how would i convince the ubuntu devs to update a package to a more up to date package?
<MRcheese> or where would i?
<coz_> MRcheese,  begging might help  .......just kidding :)
<MRcheese> hmm its a filesystem util
<coz_> MRcheese,  well this is as good a place as any or on the mailing list   you would probably need to give valid reasons and of course they will have reasons why they cant if that is thecase
<Pici> MRcheese: file a bug against that package, the folks in #ubuntu-motu may be able to give you some insight as to what information they'd need to see in the bug report
<MRcheese> k got to reboot though brb
<tretle> how do I get rid of the display resolution applet from the panel?
<RAOF> tretle: By waiting until the upstream bug has been fixed, I think.
<tretle> :)
<RAOF> You could kill gnome-settings-daemon, I suppose.
<crdlb> excellent idea
<tretle> no quick fix then?
<RAOF> That's likely to have unwanted side-effects, though.  Like your desktop breaking and looking like arse.
<RAOF> tretle: No.  No quick fix.
<tretle> cool
<RAOF> Well, you could patch it out & rebuild.  That'd be quick :)
<tretle> is network manager moving to 0.7 for intrepids release or will it stay at 0.6
<tretle> ?
<RAOF> Dunno.  I think this depends on the state of nm 0.7
<tretle> cool
<tretle> and is there any chance that packages like anjuta will be updated before its release, thought it was a bit odd that the old build of an ide was being used on an unstable build of ubuntu?
<RAOF> tretle: Possibly.  Although it's possible that no-one who cares knows about it; is there an upgrade bug on launchpad?  Is there a new version in Debian?
<primitive> just installed intrepid and i am having some issues with my display flickering every time i launch an application
<tretle> well 2.4 something is in the repos right now, the latest stable release was 2.50 and Im sure there is another stable release coming up as there seems to be one every month
<tretle> next release will support vala
<DanaG> WTF happened to my media keyboard functionality?
<crimsun> I ate it.  mm, crunchy.
<Hobbsee> bad crimsun!
<crimsun> don't blame me.  It didn't look like a sound bug, so I figured it was safe to eat.
<DanaG> How do I fix my gnome-settings-daemon?
<crimsun> well, first check that something didn't do a recursive reset on System> Preferences> Keyboard Shortcuts
<crimsun> recursive unset*
<DanaG> I just went and rebound them, and the keycodes haven't changed.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, they're still getting through to xev.
<DanaG> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:11273): DEBUG: Unable to parse: 'XF86AudioMedia'
<DanaG> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:11273): DEBUG: Not a valid shortcut: ''
<DanaG> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:11273): DEBUG: Not a valid shortcut: 'disabled'
<DanaG> Hmm, I figured out how to disable the "screen with triangle tool" icon thingy.
<primitive> does anyone have any experience with a flickering (total blackout) whenever an application or dialog is launched in intrepid?
<Dedi> wah kdeplasma-addons needs to get packaged
<Dedi> primitive: yes i do too
<primitive> any ideas on how to fix it?
<Dedi> nope :)
<primitive> been playing around with xorg, but no luck so far
<primitive> maybe has to do with compviz?
<RAOF> primitive: I'm pretty sure it's doing a load-detect on your outputs; that blinks some monitors.
<primitive> ok, can u elaborate?
<RAOF> Not really, that's it.
<RAOF> It seems to be trying to work out what outputs have monitors attached, causing your blinks.  That's the limit of my guesstimation.
<primitive> cool
<primitive> you think i should file a bug report?
<primitive> using this as a guideline https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure there's at least one report already; find it and subscribe to it.
<primitive> searched, found one, but it was revering to drop down menus and garbling of the display
<primitive> will search again
<primitive> i'm updating my packages as well, to see if anything might have been fixed
<primitive> found one, you were correct
<primitive> found it in google though, not launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/245383)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245383 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Screen flickers when loading applications" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/182704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182704 in gnome-control-center "Multimedia Keys Don't Work" [High,New]
<DanaG> Works only with num lock off.
<hiredgoon> stupid shaw
<_Zeuz_> where can I change the Ubuntu Icon from gnome panel?
<burner> _Zeuz_: it's based upon your icon theme
<_Zeuz_> burner, I know but from ~/.icons and the theme folder I've changed the file, still haven't seen any difference
<burner> sure it was the right file? :)
<burner> load a different icon theme and then back to teh oen you were editing?
<_Zeuz_> tried that, still the icon from the theme that I don't want remains
 * burner shrugs
<eca> i accidentally killed xdm with services-admin program (thought it said kdm). upon reboot i get a blank screen. i can start it with /etc/init.d/xdm start, ﻿if i reboot in recovery mode. but when i boot in normal mode it still doesnt work. the internet is also not working. i tried apt-get remove then install to no avail aswell
<eca> apt-get remove/install xdm that is
<burner> eca: can't you turn it back on with services-admin?
<eca> it give me an error when using any program. ill get exact reason
<eca> after login it says "internal error: failed to initialize (hal)" then when trying to open services-admin it says "you are not allowed to acces the system configuration"
<eca> i also tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eca> *doesnt give me an error when opening non system configuration programs
<eca> and im running them with sudo
<eca> holy crap i fixed it by copying S99xdm from rc3.d to rc2.d because i noticed was missing in that folder
 * eca pats himself on the back
<DanaG> wtf... epiphany-webkit can't do authentication?
<DanaG> 401 Authorization Required
<DanaG> This server could not verify that you are authorized to access. Either you supplied the wrong credentials(e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required.
<DanaG> It didn't ASK me for a username or password.
<crdlb> yes, it really can't
<crdlb> that hardly should be surpising given all the other things that don't work
<DanaG> Tabs... windows...
<LSD|Ninja> It's epiphany. The user isn't supposed to think about stuff like that. They're meant to sit down, shut up and browse.
<DanaG> Hmm...
<DanaG> you try browsing with it...
<DanaG> all you can ever get is ONE window.
<DanaG> There's no middle-click, and no open-in-new-window or tab.
<crdlb> it _does_ have tabs, although not middle click for a tab
<crdlb> it's not done
<DanaG> But something as basic as login... surely that should be worked on?
<DanaG> Or is it not really basic?
<crdlb> ephy-webkit will not be ready for 2.24
<crdlb> mainly it's webkit-gtk which is missing the API needed
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I recently tried Compiz-Fusion on the old GeForce 4 420 Go, which is really mostly a GeForce 2.
<DanaG> It actually works pretty well.
<LSD|Ninja> It does. Certainly better than creaky old plain X on the same set up. Only reason I put up with it, it's the lesser of two evils.
<DanaG> epiphany-webkit also just downloads files to the desktop... without notice, and without prompting.
<crdlb> DanaG: http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/WebKit/TODO
<DanaG> oh yeah, I had to make a udev rule to make my audigy2 card safely removable.
<DanaG> When I get my new laptop in the Fall, I'll be done with needing that card (and will have to replace it with something else), so I can give it to whoever can make the best use of it.
<DanaG> For some reason, the driver does not completely clean up after itself when you remove the cardbus card.
<DanaG> I have to actually unload the module, or else I get an oops on re-insertion.... and then a panic upon second removal.
<RAOF> DanaG: It's cardbus?
<RAOF> DanaG: My laptop would _love_ a soundcard that didn't noticably increase the background hum when I press a key.
<DanaG> I want to also help fix things on it.  For example, the stereo mix capture merely gets noise.
<DanaG> I had this horrid noise in my captured audio for some reason.....
<DanaG> it turns out I had to mute the "PCM" capture.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, PulseAudio also insists on using the 'mic' input on the thing, and refuses to use Line.
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder what advantages UEFI offers to the user over traditional BIOS.
<DanaG> That rEFIt thingy looks cool... but it's all about Apple, Apple, Apple.  I'm not going with them.
<DanaG> Apple does this.  Apple does that...... but what about other manufacturers who use EFI / UEFI?
<DanaG> ... and what does the "U" even stand for?
 * DanaG wishes somebody would make an ExpressCard sound card.... that's not Creative.
<DanaG> In my mind, Creative is scum.  I'll spare the rant itself, and just say.... look at their forums.
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: Unified I believe
<RAOF> DanaG: The reason why it's all "apple, apple, apple" is that _no-one_ else uses EFI, at least on consumer stuff.
<LSD|Ninja> It's there, but no one is using it to the extent that Apple are. At least publically.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> That's the key word: consumer.
<DanaG> HP's new Elitebook offers "UEFI Boot Mode"
<LSD|Ninja> The major holdup is that most versions of Windows can't boot from it natively
<DanaG> It's a business laptop.
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: Is it _actually_ all there?  There's certainly support for it in a variety of places, but who actually shipps EFI stuff.
<DanaG> http://h20181.www2.hp.com/plmcontent/NACSC/SML/results.htm?SID=3688868&MEID=5C316DB1-6B5B-4C11-9F68-807A3979A6CE
<DanaG> Another nifty feature: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01471860&lc=en&cc=sg&lang=en&product=3641274&dlc=en
<LSD|Ninja> Hmm... I was under the impression Lenovo were already shipping machines with EFI but I can't seem to find to back that up...
<catweazle> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<DanaG> Mmm, boot from SD card.
<RAOF> Eh; USB's fine.
<DanaG> Well, you don't see SD-card boot very often.  It's interesting that they bothered with it.
<DanaG> I wonder why.
<RAOF> Binary search FTW!
<DanaG> Interesting feature: keep hard drive spun down while lid is closed.
<LSD|Ninja> Does it support USB boot? My guess would be that it's probably not too much of a stretch to include SD boot if they're already including USB boot
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: Probably not.  I don't know if mine includes SD boot; i've never even put an sd card into the reader.
<DanaG> Interesting: "An extra layer of security, power-on authentication requires users to identify themselves with passwords, Smart Cards or TPM before the operating system will even start."
<DanaG> I just wish the kernel driver for their accelerometer would get somewhere in development.
<DanaG> It's currently floating around as miscellaneous threads on LKML.
<DanaG> Heh, webcam as business card reader.
<RAOF> Who feels like reading 30Gb worth of debug trace?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Network probems? :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: no - i wanted clarke, not kubrick, so i manually specified.
<RAOF> What's wrong with poor kubirck? :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: seeing as my server is in fremont, it makes sense for me to connect to the irc server in fremont, not the one in LA :P
<RAOF> Hah!  Success!  Hurray for log_2 search.
<RAOF> And that log is a mere 5.2x10^6 lines.
<s0ullight> what alpha version is intrepid ibex at the moment?
<TheInfinity> alpha3
<RAOF> Well, not really, but that's a useful lie.
<s0ullight> whats the situation with wireless networking
<s0ullight> and X
<RAOF> That's really for you to tell us :)
<RAOF> Neither wireless nor X has broken for me during the Intrepid cycle (yet).
<RAOF> They have broken for any number of other people, though.
<s0ullight> im in turkey atm. hollidays. so im not using linux now
<TheInfinity> RAOF: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/ <-- and what alpha is else the current one?
<TheInfinity> RAOF: the non existing alpha4? :p
<s0ullight> are the nvidia drivers fixed?
<G_009> same here.. except i have only tried wifi on 64bit version
<RAOF> TheInfinity: Neither alpha3 nor alpha4; both numbers are wrong :)
<TheInfinity> RAOF: and what is this at this link? :p
<s0ullight> lets just use alpha 3
<RAOF> I've got a fully up-to-date Intrepid system; it's not what you'd get by installing from the alpha 3 cd.
<RAOF> But this is really semantics.
<RAOF> But semantics that are regularly reinforced by people misunderstanding the rather arbitrary existance of "alpha _x_" :)
<s0ullight> is the touchpad issue fixed in this ubuntu or do i still need 2 bootparameters?
<RAOF> Again, I've never had a touchpad issue.
<G_009> i care about the meaning of "up-to-date
<RAOF> These questions are more likely to be usefully asked of the search functionality of Launchpad.
<TheInfinity> RAOF: oh wow what a difference :p
<s0ullight> when using syntapic kind of touchpads scroll and holding mousebutton sometimes fail
<s0ullight> bug in ubuntu kernel
<s0ullight> i had it in hardy
<RAOF> s0ullight: Well, I've been using a synaptics touchpad and haven't noticed anything of the kind.  Unless it's reported in Launchpad, though, it's only been fixed by mistake.
<s0ullight> :D
<RAOF> Note that I didn't notice anything of the kind in Hardy, either, so it's entireyl possible that your bug hasn't been fixed.
<s0ullight> well im not the only one with that bug
<RAOF> But is it on launchpad?
<RAOF> If it is, that's where information about it will be stored.
<s0ullight> found the solution in the ubuntu forums lemme check
<RAOF> if it isn't, no one's working on fixing it.
<s0ullight> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844968 this is what worked for me
<RAOF> But is it reported in launchpad?
<s0ullight> i dont know
<RAOF> That's where you should be going to work out if it's fixed or not.  (And if it's not reported yet, it should be).
<s0ullight> there are reports about non detected touchpads but didnt see this
<s0ullight> RAOF: i have to register and so on
<DanaG> One of my touchpad buttons is sometimes unreliable.....
<DanaG> but it's most likely a hardware issue.
<s0ullight> DanaG: you can never be sure
<DanaG> It sometimes does it in Windows, too.
<s0ullight> try the link to see if that brings a solution
<DanaG> And in OS X (yay, hackintosh).
 * DanaG greatly prefers Ubuntu over Apple's thing -- Apple makes stuff overly simplistic sometimes.
<s0ullight> true
<DanaG> I ran into such an issue today.... but I don't remember what it was.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, it was Finder -- there's no "default view mode" option!
 * DanaG hugs Nautilus.... especially the new version.
<s0ullight> apple has great products with great specifications but they mostly forget the most common things
<DanaG> <insert "only one button?" rant here>
 * G_009 is going to try s0ullight 's pointed out workaround. touchpad doesnt scroll 
<s0ullight> G_009: let me know if it works
<G_009> sounds pretty straight forward~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<G_009> blame that
<G_009> on the
<G_009> cat
<DanaG> meow
<stefanlsd> Can apt show a changelog for a package?
<G_009>  no results.
<s0ullight> also tryed the link in the link?
<G_009> first tried adding it directly via editing grub on bootup .. second try was editing menu.lst itself. nada
<G_009> didnt see that one .. reading ...
<s0ullight> :D
<RAOF> stefanlsd: Yes.  Well, with aptitude (aptitude changelog package)
<stefanlsd> RAOF: thanks. works
<G_009> removing psmouse module works for me.. good going.. all i have left is to modify modprobe
<G_009> let me rephrase removing psmouse module and modifying modprobe with psmouse rate=50 proto=imps
<s0ullight> :D
<G_009> i had stopped looking for a workaround for a while .. so cheers to you s0ullight
<G_009> i might use a hight rate value though
<G_009> s/hight/higher
<s0ullight> G_009: can you look it up in launchpad and add them if they are not listed?
<G_009> i could
 * G_009 eats tuna_sammich
<s0ullight> cuz i have to leave the place soon and im in hollidays so
<G_009> i'll look into it
<s0ullight> G_009: hope you ll help others btw damn this weird keyboard
<G_009> system>shutdown still only logs off user
<G_009> err
<G_009> system>shutdown then choosing restart only logs out user
<LSD|Ninja> yeah, annoying that
<BUGabundo> is fuse.gvfs mount in / or in /home?
<BUGabundo> please see http://fileland.bugabundo.net/temp/Screenshot-SystemMonitor.png
<aguitel> i am using intrepid 64 bits in amd 64 and every time when it boot heard noise in my hard disk ( only 15 seconds) anyone know about this ?
<catweazle> aguitel: could it be the pc-speaker? there is a known bug
<aguitel> catweazle, anyway to desable pc -speaker ?
<aguitel> catweazle, disable i say
<catweazle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/242966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242966 in pulseaudio "snd_pcsp can take precedence of soundcards" [High,Triaged]
<aguitel> catweazle, the noise is inside the pc and some times ocurrs when firefox is running (some sites) and when i sut down firefox it stops (the noise)
<Hew> Is there a screenshot of what Kubuntu Intrepid looks like anywhere? I've tried searching the net but amazingly without a satisfactory result. I'd like to compare what it's meant to look like with what it actually looks like for me.
<constrictor> Hew are you unhappy with what yours looks like?
<Hew> constrictor: Yes, but I think that's because it's broken and theme-less
<constrictor> ah
<constrictor> i can't seem to find any either
<Hew> I installed kubuntu-desktop on a gnome-ubuntu system; there are problems in both environments
<constrictor> well my new human just looks like a generic gnome theme
<Hew> constrictor: this is on gnome or kde ubuntu?
<constrictor> but having said that i'm still in the upgrade process so i'm assuming after a reboot it should look like it's supposed to
<constrictor> gnome
<Hew> I got the NewHuman dark theme fine on gnome. Looks impressive :-)
<Hew> ah ok
<constrictor> might need to rebot my lappie then
<Hew> I would think it applies immediately, but maybe you need to restart X
<constrictor> my thoughts too
<constrictor> i'll wait for it to finish
<constrictor> actually it's replacing metacity as well
<JontheEchidna> As of now kubuntu Intrepid looks exactly like the KDE 4.1 defautl desktop
<constrictor> that might be why
<Hew> JontheEchidna: If I run firefox / synaptic / gnome apps, the toolbars look like there is no theme applied
<Hew> Is this normal / known?
<JontheEchidna> install gtk-qt--engine-kde4
<Hew> I can imagine there are problems running gnome-specific apps on KDE, but I would have thought firefox and synaptic were interchangeable
<Hew> ok
<JontheEchidna> and configure it in systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> in the appearance section
<Hew> gtk-qt-engine-kde4/intrepid uptodate 1.1-0ubuntu1
<Hew> already installed
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, forgot it doesn't work in intrepid
<JontheEchidna> needs to be repackaged
<Hew> yea found the appearance section again (I'm slow, new to KDE :P); I've been here before but doesn't seem to change anything
<Hew> JontheEchidna: So is this a known issue? I'm active on launchpad and would like to follow this up
<JontheEchidna> yeah, lemme see if I can't find the bug
<JontheEchidna> bug 250662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250662 in gtk-qt-engine-kde4 "[intrepid KDE4] gtk-qt-engine put files in wrong place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250662
<Hew> I just haven't had experience with the gnome/kde interaction before so was unsure if this was a problem or not
<Hew> thanks
<G_009> updates time!
<G_009> yay.. one for dbus
<LocutusOfBorg> can I ask for a bug???
<LocutusOfBorg> I run under ubuntu intrepid ibex, but I cannot usa tty1 to 6
<LocutusOfBorg> no problem with graphics
<LocutusOfBorg> any idea?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/253661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253661 in ubuntu "tty 1-6 does not work with a Ati Radeon 9600 pro" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ikonia> LocutusOfBorg: if you boot into a text mode, can you use them ?
<LocutusOfBorg> no
<LocutusOfBorg> only graphical way
<LocutusOfBorg> i should wait
<Hobbsee> you should run hardy, as you clearly don't know what you're doing.
<LocutusOfBorg> now I'm under hardy
<LocutusOfBorg> but I use ibex without problem
<LocutusOfBorg> only tty are not working
<LocutusOfBorg> no problem under "graphical bash"
<Hobbsee> bash is not graphical.
<ikonia> LocutusOfBorg: what are you talking about your not using it without a problem as your in here logging bugs and don't know what to do
<LocutusOfBorg> Hobbsee, I mean I start bash under tty7
<LocutusOfBorg> ikonia, I've submitted this report for this reason
<mvo> LocutusOfBorg: when the grub screen comes up, try editing the grub line (right at bootup) and remove the "splash" there. that will give you a boot without the splash screen and that may fix the problem
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if G_009 comes back, tell him/her that the 'rate' protocol is an optional thing on psmouse -- if you don't use it, it's better because it uses events instead of polling.
<LocutusOfBorg> ok mvo
<mvo> LocutusOfBorg: if that fixes the issues, please make sure to put that information into the bugreport so that this information is recorded :)
<LocutusOfBorg> this will be the first thing... :)
<ikonia> mvo_: what suggested to you that the boot splash would effect the ability to swap terminals from within an X environment ?
<mvo_> ikonia: I thought I did read in the bugreport that the ttys are garbaled when switched to them did I misread that?
<LSD|Ninja> There are all kinds of weird splash bugs in Intrepid at the moment. Ther've been a few updates to usplash though so they do seem to be working on it
<LocutusOfBorg> that's right... :D
<ikonia> LSD|Ninja: but how does that match anything thats said above ?
<LocutusOfBorg> i didn't upgrade my ibex for 4 days and today I got 107 MB of updates... :)
<LocutusOfBorg> mvo_, I'll try to reboot
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks to everyone
<mvo_> good luck
<LocutusOfBorg> 10q
<LocutusOfBorg> it seems to be working
<LocutusOfBorg> without splash flag
<penguin42> is the Ibex alpha reasonably stable, i.e. on the current version does it mostly work or is there anything major particularly broken?
<LocutusOfBorg> penguin42, I'm running under ibex alpha 3
<LocutusOfBorg> only a little bug on  text mode (slved just now)
<LocutusOfBorg> but I've read something about bug... :/
<LSD|Ninja> penguin42: lots of things are broken, it depends on what you use
<penguin42> now there are two opposing views :-)
<LocutusOfBorg> penguin42, I don't think is stable
<LocutusOfBorg> I agree with LSD|Ninja
<LocutusOfBorg> I say only that I've no problem
<LocutusOfBorg> Now i'll reboot... to see if the ati drivers works.. .:)
<LSD|Ninja> It's mostly just little things at the moment, at least for me. It's impossible to say that it's anywhere near production quality though
<penguin42> LSD|Ninja: Like?
 * penguin42 would like to see whether some of the things that annoy him in Hardy are fixed
<LSD|Ninja> penguin42: Like? :P
<penguin42> oh nspluginwrapper is particularly touchy (a known fixed is in the upstream release)
<LocutusOfBorg> still no problem... :)
<penguin42> right, I'll come back in a couple of weeks
<LocutusOfBorg> still no problem...
<kallu> anyone having issues with plasmoids in kde 4.1
<kallu> mine some plasmoids are n't starting properly .. instead a black dot is appearing
<JontheEchidna> kallu: which plasmoids?
<kallu> JontheEchidna, every thing except few like clock, trash ... folderview etc are not working
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache policy kdeplasma-addons , please
<kallu> kdeplasma-addons:
<kallu>   Installed: 4:4.1.0-0ubuntu1
<kallu>   Candidate: 4:4.1.0-0ubuntu1
<kallu>   Version table:
<kallu>  *** 4:4.1.0-0ubuntu1 0
<kallu>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<kallu>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kallu>      4:4.0.98-0ubuntu1 0
<kallu>         500 ftp://ftp.iitb.ac.in intrepid/main Packages
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> those might need a rebuild
<JontheEchidna> (kdebase-plasma and kdeplasma-addons)
<negge> * Updated the gtkrc and metacity configs a bit to fix a few known problems (off-white backgrounds for text editor and other apps) <-- why did they make the theme so goddamn ugly?
<negge> I'm talking about the human-theme package?
<negge> -?
<lymeca> Hi, I've got the latest 2.6.26 kernel in Intrepid, but it won't boot.
<lymeca> It keeps saying right after being selecting in GRUB
<lymeca> "PCI: Not using MMconfig"
<lymeca> and it just sits there and won't boot.
<lymeca> I've tried this with every 2.6.26 kernel in INtrepid and none of them have worked, up to the latest.
<sioux> http://towers.corinthia.cz/hotel/en/  nice hotels... who payed the bill?
<sioux> :-)
<borschty> i'm trying to find out if /dev/.static/dev is mounted ro only on my machines or if it is a general problem in intrepid, could somebody please tell me the output of "cat /proc/mounts | grep .static"
<sioux> a intrepid low deley kernel will be available?
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-01
<anonlol> hi guys
<sisto> hi anonlol
<anonlol> hi
<sisto> what's up
<anonlol> i am trying to change desktop background
<anonlol> i dont know how
<sisto> you should join #ubuntu and ask there
<sisto> I can help you out on that channel
<anonlol> i
<anonlol> umm
<anonlol> not so good with english
<sisto> type /join #ubuntu
<anonlol> i have already try
<anonlol> to do that
<anonlol> hello?
<ForgeAus> so whats planned for intrepid? anything kewl?
<DanaG> Oh hey, if I bind mount '/' to somewhere within '/' .... how will rsync react, with "--one-file-system" ?
<thefish> seems /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh has changed a bit in interpid, im trying to fix this error: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747 - anyone got usb proxy in virtualbox working on in interpid?
<thefish> i guess i could just put the domount usbfs "" /dev/bus/usb/.usbfs -obusmode=0700,devmode=0600,listmode=0644 in that file as an extra line, but will that break something?
<thefish> usbfs is not mounted at the moment
<tapas> how do i find alpha releases from the mainpage ubuntu.com?
<tapas> i always need to use some other search site or news sites to find the damn download links ;)
<Hobbsee> you don't?
<tapas> i do
<Hobbsee> no, the answer is 'you don't" to the first question.
<Hobbsee> tapas: subscribe to ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com, and use that.
<tapas> no, not another mailing list ;)
<tapas> well, ok, i will just use a search engine again next time..
<Hobbsee> tapas: it has archives, and probably has a gmame thing.
<tapas> well, it's easy to find the download page via a search engine. it's just less convenient than a nice direct link from the home page [click here to find alpha and beta releases]
<tapas> i'm just slightly annoyed everytime i have to spend some extra time because the homepage doesn't offer a nice navigation there..
<tapas> using a mailing list or a gmame archive of it wouldn't help this..
<tapas> i'm just ranting so feel free to ignore me ;)_
<Hobbsee> tapas: because new users finding it, and downloading it without knowing what it is, is a good idea?
<clusty> hey
<clusty> any chance to get my bluetooth mouse working again in ubuntu?
<cypherdelic> Any worst case package issues at current ibex alpha main server??
<cypherdelic> atm?
<cypherdelic> that would brake any system?
<cypherdelic> or is it slightly stable/instable?
<cypherdelic> vbox-modules out? nvidia modules out?
<cypherdelic> please
<Pici> Look at the release notes
<joaopinto> hello,
<joaopinto> I noticed that the checkfs interaction with usplash is terrible broken, has some else experienced this or is aware of a bug reported for it ?
<joaopinto> hum, not sure which package should I use for the bug report
<joaopinto> could someone check if the gambas2 package is installable ? IT is not on my system but I am using 64 bits, it could be arch related..
<DanaG> One thing (out of many) I like about newegg.com: they show pics of the actual controller chips on things like PCI wireless cards.
<DanaG> Oh hey, is Intrepid going to have PulseAudio 0.9.11?
<crimsun> possibly.  It depends if ALSA 1.0.17 and necessary patches will be in intrepid.
<crimsun> since PA 0.9.11 is essentially neutered without those patches.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something odd happened in 2.6.26: audio capture started working on my onboard sound card.
<DanaG> However, now I get no playback if either "Master" or "Headphone" is below 50%.
<DanaG> heh, alsa-info.sh just offered an upgrade... and then another one.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.ca/1090197
<DanaG> It also offers a "front" mixer that doesn't do anything.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I recently had the experience of using a laptop with a sound card that could only do 48 kHz.... and the speex-fixed-0 algorithm seemed to cause lots of crackly "clipping" or something.
<DanaG> I went to speex-fixed-2 and it was better.
<DanaG> Heh, alsa-info.sh must be grepping for sound | media
<DanaG> 04:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) 
<DanaG> shows up in alsa-info.sh
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-02
<JontheEchidna> can I get some Intrepid X help here?
<JontheEchidna> X doesn't start; it complains about not finding the dri2 moduel
<JontheEchidna> even after I start with a clean xorg.conf
<JontheEchidna> ...and removed nvidia-glx-96
<JontheEchidna> bah
<JontheEchidna> got /disco'd
<RAOF> JontheEchidna: Yes, it complains about dri2; but that's harmless.
<JontheEchidna> well, X wasn't starting :P
<JontheEchidna> I ended up doing a fresh install
<JontheEchidna> yay for /home on separate partitions
<RAOF> So, that's your problem.  X won't start with nvidia-glx-96 or -78, because the driver doesn't work with Xserver 1.5
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> well it didn't work after I uninstalled the driver and reconfig'd xserver
<JontheEchidna> Man, the nv drivers are blazingly fast
<RAOF> My sarcasm detector is uncalibrated for IRC.  That's sarcasm, right?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> everything feels more responsivd
<JontheEchidna> *responsive
<RAOF> Than the binary driver?  I find that hugly surprising.
<RAOF> Or than vesa?
<JontheEchidna> than nvidia-glx
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's the fresh-installness effect
<RAOF> So, I find that highly surprising.
<RAOF> What card do you have?
<JontheEchidna> GeForce 4 MX 440 (64 MB vram)
<RAOF> Mmm.
<RAOF> Love that Geforce 2 :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<JontheEchidna> I have a VooDoo 2 in the basement
<RAOF> You could also try !nouveau if you wanted more features and speed out of your 2d.
<JontheEchidna> Inside a pentium 2
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, nouveau might be worth a shot
<JontheEchidna> but currently I'm upgrading from alpha 3 -> current ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ...and getting 20 kB/s
<jbroome_> i have a voodoo 5500 upstairs.  that thing is huge
<lymeca> I have 2.6.26 and it won't boot because of the error PCI: Not using MMConfig
<lymeca> So I have to use 2.6.24 from hardy
 * No1Viking is away: BBL
<RAOF> !away > No1Viking
<ubottu> No1Viking, please see my private message
<sisto> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<askand> Is it true that openjdk will be default in Intrepid?
<RAOF> Yes, it already is so.
<askand> RAOF: Ah, I see, but that is not the same as icedteajava?
<RAOF> I dunno.  Icedtea was only ever meant to be temporary, IIUC.
<askand> Apparently the IcedTea package in Ubuntu and Feodora has been renamed to OpenJDK
<askand> Then I hope they fix the bug stopping people from logging in to the Swedish tax-agency
<tanath> i'm having serious issues with the winbind package
<tanath> can anyone help?
<tanath> it's messed up, and now i can't upgrade or anything
<tanath> http://pastebin.ca/1090748
<G_009> i got an error status 2 about it. it is broken at the moment
<tanath> quite
<tanath> and it's preventing me from doing anything with other packages too
<tanath> ie., upgrading
<G_009> flash 10 got broken as well since friday's update
<tanath> mine doesn't seem to be having too much trouble...
<tanath> just a couple issues i noticed from the start after upgrading
<tanath> white artifcats on black, and displaying underneath iframes in firefox & seamonkey, instead of over like it used to
<tanath> no probs with the package itself though
<tanath> any idea how to fix this winbind issue?
<G_009> this is on my i386 test puter .. 64bit is bulletproof so far
<tanath> i386 here too
<G_009> nope
<tanath> >.<
<tanath> can't even forcefully remove the damned thing
<fde> tanath: It tells you in the error what to do... in the postinst script, remove the ;; and try again
<fde> tanath: wait, no... in the /etc/init.d/winbind script... 'status' section... do that
<fde> tanath: only the one between the lines starting 'status_of_proc' and 'echo "Usage' though
<fde> tanath: then apt-get -f install or whatever (apt-get upgrade again will do it too) and voila, no more issue.
<G_009> are you saying update-manager is at fault and winbind is not broken then?
<fde> G_009: No, that script has incorrect syntax, and the package manager can't correct it.
<fde> G_009: That file is part of that package, so in essence, the package is indeed broken.
<G_009> i c
<fde> G_009: Of course, editing /etc/init.d/winbind then running update-manager again would also be another alternative way to "fix" the issue, proving that update-manager has nothing to do with it...
<G_009> right
<G_009> there are some daily updates i wanna check, but if the issue is still there i might give that workaround a go
<G_009> effectively, there is a winbind update
 * G_009 crosses fingers
<fde> G_009: I'm entirely up-to-date currently, and the issue still persisted... although I'm not using the main servers, so maybe they haven't propagated yet
<gnomefreak> you didnt read the topic before trying to upgrade?
<G_009> "new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<fde> gnomefreak: huh?
<fde> G_009: still complaining about line 54?
<gnomefreak> fde: intrepid is broken the error you are getting isnt update-manager but a package error
<G_009> line 54 again
<gnomefreak> and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time.  should explain it
<fde> gnomefreak: I'm not getting the error, I fixed the issue already... and am trying to advise G_009 on how to fix it too.
<G_009> gnomefreak: you're a little late in the convo
<gnomefreak> ah ok well whom ever is getting it
<gnomefreak> G_009: i cant sit here and watch all day i have 27 other channels to watch
<fde> G_009: See above, remove the first ;; from the status stanza in /etc/init.d/winbind and try again.
<fde> gnomefreak: then you shouldn't chime in with less than useful comments...
<gnomefreak> fde: usefull comment == do not upgrade intrepid is broken  unuseful comment == upgrade it works for me
<G_009> sure.. i'll try later though.. in reality am not really affected by winbind breakage..  cool to know a way around it nonetheless
<fde> gnomefreak: If no one uses the devel branch, it will be released in a more buggy state... anyone should be able to use it provided they aren't in a production environment.
<fde> gnomefreak: No one said "upgrade it works for me"
<gnomefreak> fde: no that isnt true testing starting at beta 1 is for users to test alpha is not for users due to the ever changing apps
<gnomefreak> fde: it was an example
<G_009> i know you are not ill willed, gnomefreak .. but you are still off in your own context right now
<fde> gnomefreak: meh... well I was advising someone of a relatively simple fix for an annoying issue... that he isn't fixing it now proves that maybe he shouldn't be using a devel branch... I have used sid and experimental since 2000 or so, I'm used to breakages
<gnomefreak> G_009: your system isnt broken?
<G_009> not quite.. just recently flash and this winbind issue..
<gnomefreak> sid is nothing like our devel branch think of it more like experimental in debian
<fde> gnomefreak: No, one package is broken, and I provided a simple fix... so it is his own decision that the system is still not fixed... this tells me he is intimidated by the fix, and thus shouldn't be using unstable systems.
<fde> gnomefreak: uhh... I stated experimental
<gnomefreak> fde: no alot are broken just one package that you use is broken
<G_009> am not intimidated by the fix.. i just dont wanna do it now.. jeez..
<gnomefreak> fde: i know but sid isnt like our devel branch was my point
 * G_009 passes fde a shoe
<fde> gnomefreak: I have encountered less breakage in Ubuntu's devel branch than in Sid over the years  :/
<gnomefreak> if that error happened during upgrade to intrepid from hardy i wouldnt put it off or atleast run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fde> gnomefreak: that would do _nothing_
<gnomefreak> fde: depends on what you use it for
<gnomefreak> fde: yes that would configure all other packages
<gnomefreak> that may have not been
<gnomefreak> fde: normal every day upgrade no you are right but from hardy to intrepid other packages might not be configured due to failure
<fde> gnomefreak: ugh, you're not getting it, and you're not being helpful at all... the error is as good as fixed, your assistance isn't required.
<gnomefreak> dfon your system
<gnomefreak> fde: on your system
<gnomefreak> fde: his it is not
<fde> gnomefreak: on _all_ systems, considering I told him the fix  >:|
<gnomefreak> if kernel wasnt configured he wont beable to boot it
<fde> gnomefreak: it's not like it would have removed older kernels though.
<gnomefreak> fde: if he shuts it down without dbus kernel or others he might not beable to boot in regual mode
<G_009> i didnt just upgrade to 8.10 i've been on it since alpha1.. relax
<gnomefreak> hint easie rot run the command and not worry about why it wont boot later
<fde> gnomefreak: lol, you're making a huge issue out of something _really_ simple... stop
<gnomefreak> G_009: thats why i said if it was hardy to interpid upgrade
<gnomefreak> fde: my comment was to G_009 not meant for you.
<G_009> duly noted
<fde> gnomefreak: he has already stated nothing else is wrong with his system.
<fde> G_009: Please do the fix I told you so this can be dropped, thanks.... it'll take like 5 secs... it's at the bottom of the file
<gnomefreak> fde: and your point? i was giving him helpful hints but you think i am wrong but i cant say i am since i know my devel cycle seeing as i well am a dev
<fde> gnomefreak: So because I am not a MOTU or Core dev, I can't know it as well as you?
<gnomefreak> fde: im not neither either but i package for ubuntu. that isnt my point. once i again i said if you upgraded from hardy to intrepid it should be fixed
 * G_009 sits back to watch cat fight
<gnomefreak> not meant for daily updates
<fde> gnomefreak: At times, what you're saying is very valid, but this isn't one of them... it is a simple syntax error in a very basic script... no one has stated they upgraded to intrepid while the issue was applicable.
<fde> gnomefreak: Currently, all you're doing is blowing something out of proportion.
<gnomefreak> fde: seing as i didnt see the whole thing due to other things i have to have done this weeke3nd it was a very valid comment since i didnt see him say he was on intrepid for a while
<gnomefreak> fde: you can stop anytime you like or i will stop it all together but you midunderstood what i said/meant and it wasnt to you anyway
<fde> gnomefreak: So your ignorance to the topic at hand makes it ok to blow it out of proportion, especially seeing as though when you chimed in, on the same screen - not even requiring a scroll up - was the fix?
<G_009> argumentatively i have to add that was not where the convo started either
<gnomefreak> fde: im sorry you ffeel me giving him a hint was bad. but you really shouldnt have a problem with him running it since it cant hurt him. and yes you are right maybe he shouldnt be running it but he is
<G_009> all is good, though .. am still typing which probably means am still logged in somewhere
<gnomefreak> fde: oh and be careful with the words you throw around please
<fde> gnomefreak: I'm saying telling him he shouldn't run intrepid, and giving him advise that wasn't applicable, wasn't necessary.
<gnomefreak> i didnt say he shouldnt i said read topic and than gave the portion of the topic i meant
<gnomefreak> read topic before upgrade
<G_009> but i didnt upgrade.. i did a fresh install.. so i dont know.. maybe you're confusing me with someone else.. too many #rooms.. i know..
<fde> gnomefreak: the topic provides scare tactics to avoid most from running intrepid... since warty, I have ran only the devel stuff with little issue. I agree many Ubuntu users shouldn't even consider it, but he has and his current issue is easily fixed.
<gnomefreak> G_009: like i said since i couldnt/didnt read the full log i wasnt able to see that part and the command is valid either way just less breakage if you didnt upgrade from hardy when this happened
<gnomefreak> fde: no it doesnt. you feel comfortable running it but others should be careful if they cant fix it
<gnomefreak> it doesnt say dont upgrade it says we recommend that you dont
<fde> gnomefreak: Exactly, but we can't change the fact that he is running it, as is the initial complainer... neither should be if they can't decipher a simple error, but it's not our say really.
<gnomefreak> fde: i didnt say he shouldnt run it that was yoru comment but either way go ahead and help him if he wants it
<fde> gnomefreak: I already had before you even stated anything...
<fde> gnomefreak: which in lies my current real issue with you  :P
<gnomefreak> fde: well i hope he can remember it than
<gnomefreak> fde: my issue was he didnt fix it and since he didnt it can cause other packages from being configured
 * gnomefreak didnt ask for a list of what upgrade he is doing
<gnomefreak> i havent had updates today
<gnomefreak> oh yes i did update-manager
<fde> gnomefreak: then he should live and learn... maybe the resulting breakage will deter him from running devel stuff in the future... which I think you'll agree is probably for the best
<G_009> look, i wasnt like "oh my gosh, please help!!"  .. i was just commenting on it and fde came along; we were just talking about it.. winbind breakage doesnt affect my 'productivity' whatsoever..  if you were under the impression i was screaming for help on this issue you're pretty much wrong
<fde> gnomefreak: winbind's last 2 upgrades have had the same syntax error in the status stanza
<gnomefreak> i do agree maybe he shouldnt but i dont know his knowledge of packages/files filesystems
<G_009> you two already assumed i dont know nothing .. so
<fde> G_009: I know, but the person I originally replied to was... you simply wanted clarification, but the issue was relatively simple, and you were unable to decipher it... and indeed guessed an issue that was entirely off base.
 * gnomefreak doesnt use winbind
<gnomefreak> G_009: neither of us said that
<fde> gnomefreak: intrepid seems to turn it on by default... it is basically DNS for CIFS... so if you don't encounter windows boxes, you shouldn't need it...
<fde> gnomefreak: in saying that, seeing ugly errors spurted out all over the screen bothers me, so I _have_ to find a fix... it's part of the fun I enjoy with Linux  :)
<gnomefreak> fde: out of 7 pcs one runs winxp and thats only so i can help friends in the middle of night yelling it broke
<fde> If I ran only stable branches, I'd probably wander back to Windows as Linux would become boring to me.
<G_009> as a side note, i didnt encounter winbind issue on 64bit
<fde> G_009: That's pretty strange, are the version numbers the same on both archs?
<fde> gnomefreak: I only help Windows users if they pay me to do so... they're used to such things costing money  :)
<G_009> yup.. just checked.. same version on both architectures
<fde> Helping Linux users is my primary way of giving back though...
<fde> G_009: cat /etc/init.d/winbind | tail -n10  ... throw that up on paste.ubuntu.com for me please
<G_009> from ?
<fde> G_009: the 64bit machine, sorry
<G_009> http://pastebin.com/m6b221f4b
<G_009> it is the exact same thing on both system too
<fde> G_009: Very strange... hmm
<G_009> yup
<fde> G_009: For future reference though, state the users nick when replying... I had gone to a different channel awaiting your response...
<fde> G_009: I have no idea though why one system would complain while the other doesn't... makes absolutely no sense
<G_009> yah.. the wonders of computerization
<GSMX> to use intrepid in vmware you'll have to disable the module snd_pcsp with modprobe -r snd_pcsp, but after every reboot, it loads the module again, how can i stop this?
<Hobbsee> GSMX: blacklist it
<Hobbsee> GSMX: see /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, iirc.
<GSMX> thanks
<Bodsda> hey guys. what alpha version is intrepid at?
<zniavre1> 3?
<Bodsda> sounds good, cheers zniavre1
<zniavre1> closed too fast ...
<Bodsda> hehe ;~)
<fde> Hobbsee: Any idea why that module is being loaded now? It also through me on a normal desktop system... if there is a soundcard detected, it should always take priority over the pc speakers imo...
<Hobbsee> yes, it's a bug.
<fde> Hobbsee: hmm, ok... I had already fixed it the first time I was trying to figure out why my music wasn't coming from the speakers... heh... was just really strange
<afflux> huh gnome/x ignores my nodeadkeys setting.
<afflux> gnome most likely, since xev shows ^ immediatly
<afflux> well, gnome-keyboard-properties refuses to set the "default layout", just ignores my clicks. I guess that's the cause.
<afflux> humm, setting the "default layout" does not solve this issue. Starting a new plain X (xinit -display :1 -- -ac :1) did have the correct layout set. Any ideas?
<askand> Is NM 0.7 in Intrepid?
<zniavre1> 0.6.6 here
<zniavre1> nm-applet?
<zniavre1> same in fact
<askand>  zniavre1: I see, thanks
<cypherdelic> uh upgrading ibex since an hour or so, still not readz, just finished nvidia proprie
<cypherdelic> now i applz the updates that wants certain packages to be uninstalled 588 new, 11 to be uninstalled
<cypherdelic> how to fix my keyboard layout??
<cypherdelic> its english z__
<cypherdelic> i want it to be de_DE
<cypherdelic> including GDM
<tanath> fde: your winbind edit does not work
<tanath> fde: and it's complaining about a ) not the ;;
<tanath> G_009: did you manage to get winbind fixed?
<tanath> anyone know how to fix the winbind package? i can't do anything until it's fixed
<Hew> tanath: rm /etc/init.d/winbind
<tanath> that does it?
<tanath> sweet
<Hew> did it for me :-)
<tanath> Hew: that worked. thanks :)
<Hew> tanath: no worries, glad I could help
<cypherdelic> so here i am running with fully current ibex and got one issue: my keyboard has got keys for volume up and down and mute, after ibex they dont work anymore any ideas?
<tanath> cypherdelic: mine stopped working too
<tanath> even have a gnome media keys script. still don't work
<tanath> i think it's the keyboard layout
<tanath> a couple people were complaining earlier about kb layout not working right too
<cypherdelic> hm i already fixed mine from us back to de in xorg.conf
<cypherdelic> :(
<cypherdelic> damn that was my best way to dontrol volume from my couch :D
<tanath> haha
<tanath> a number of things have stopped working since upgrading :P
<tanath> my scroll wheel doesn't work right anymore either
<cypherdelic> what else?
<cypherdelic> tanath: bad, im a lucker cus emin eworks
<tanath> at least the thumb buttons work in Fx
<tanath> though not in nautilus/dolphin or anything else anymore
<G_009> generic 105-key (intl) PC layout here.. volume keys work (desktop keyboard)
<cypherdelic> i just miss keyboard volume buttons
<tanath> i can scroll in a few gnome apps when the curser is right over the scroll bar, and sometimes it'll scroll horizontally...
<tanath> heh, i miss my scroll wheel more :P
<cypherdelic> G_009: how can i fix mine?
<G_009> i dont know.. but thats the layout that i got and it works, maybe you should try it
<cypherdelic> G i had that selected too so that is not causing problems
<tanath> my 'default' is generic 104
<tanath> i have an ms kb, but not one that seems to fit the given ms models. and i can't find out which it is anymore
<tanath> can no longer find it on the site
<tanath> i don't get why the kb shortcuts don't work though. it detects the keys in the kb shortcut applet, but then doesn't do anything when i press them
<G_009> btw, i did rm /etc/init.d/winbind and it worked here too.. easier than "editing" anything
<tanath> indeed
<cypherdelic> G_009: can i safely execute that command too???
<G_009> sure.. IF you are having the winbind bug
<tanath> even if not, you could always reinstall winbind if it were a prob
<cypherdelic> G_009: you didnt highlighted anyone, is this related to our keyboard shortcut bugs?
<G_009> winbind is not a keyboard issue.. thats something else..
<cypherdelic> G_009:  to who were you talking this rm winbind????
<G_009> tanath and i had the same issue.. that fixed it
<tanath> G_009: yeah, same here. saw your earlier comment too :)
<G_009> that wasnt directed to you, cypherdelic
<tanath> cypherdelic: winbind package was broken
<cypherdelic> hm so you dont have a idea how we can fix our shortcut probs? i can press that keys in keyboard shutcuts too and they get detected
<cypherdelic> tanath:
<tanath> not sure
<kane77> I wanted to test intrepid in virtualbox, but I always get kernel panic when booting from the cd.. (I downloaded images from the linux tracker)
<cypherdelic> My Keyboard Shortcuts still doesnt work since upgraded to Ibex, any ideas?
<afflux> kane77: that's a known issue
<afflux> kane77: let me find the bug report
<afflux> kane77: bug 246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<kane77> afflux, thanx.. I was getting desperate and downloaded more than 4 different iso's :D
<afflux> hehe
<kane77> it's not that fun with 60KB/s :)
<kane77> afflux, hmm one advice in the bug page helped to make it boot.. but it's rather sluggish..
<afflux> kane77: yes. It didn't work for me, iirc, but haven't tested that very extensive
<kane77> actually it's not running, it freeze :(
<kane77> guess I'll wait till it's fixed
<krijali> Sry to bother everyone but I'm having Prevu problems and was directed here (although I'm using 8.04 at the moment). I used Apt-get to install it, and when I attempt 'sudo -E prevu-init' I get the following: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/prevu/builds/10290/. mount -t proc proc /proc (then says pbuilder: debootstrap failed). I can give more context if anyone would have a guess
<krijali> anyone?
<exco> Hi everybody
<exco> do the ati (fglrx) drivers already work with the new Xserver?
<JontheEchidna> RAOF: is your ppa the preferred way of getting nouveau?
<cypherdelic> My Keyboard Shortcuts still doesnt work since upgraded to Ibex, any ideas?
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-03
<RAOF> JontheEchidna: My PPA is certainly _my_ preferred way of getting nouveau.  The other option is to build from source.
<JontheEchidna> well there's a dep that can't be satisfied
<RAOF> JontheEchidna: You need to run module-assistant first.
<RAOF> The nouveau wiki page describes the steps, but basically you need to run 'sudo m-a a-i drm-modules', and then nouveau will be installable.
<JontheEchidna> cool
<RAOF> When I have a lazy weekend I'll move nouveau to the dkms system, but this works for now.
<JontheEchidna> "Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could not be found and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use."
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'll have to wait for module-assistant to catch up to the latest kernel?
<crimsun> dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<JontheEchidna> returns nothing^
<RAOF> Strange.  I though module-assistant would pull in the headers if necessary.
<RAOF> JontheEchidna: Anyway, installing the linux-headers package should fix that for you.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> libdrm2 didn't get updated
 * JontheEchidna dist-upgrades
<JontheEchidna> It's looking for linux-headers-2.6.26-4-generic but I have linux-headers-2.6.26-5-generic installed
<CarlFK> i installed  linux...2.6.26-5-generic...deb (whatever the .deb name is) on my hardy box, which fixed my atherous wifi problem, but now I need to enable/install nvidia driver
<RAOF> Are you _running_ 2.6.26-5?
<CarlFK> yes :)
<CarlFK> (gessing that was ment for someone else)
<JontheEchidna> RAOF: now that you mention it...
<JontheEchidna> no
 * JontheEchidna never did reboot
<RAOF> JontheEchidna: Well, that's going to make your 2.6.26-5-headers somewhat irrelevant :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<JontheEchidna> brb
<CarlFK> shouldn't there be a modules...26 in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<JontheEchidna> That's better
<CarlFK> when I boot 26.5, it 'stops' 5 or 6 times, and it seems I have to hit either scroll lock or the power button to get it to continue
<dooley> add Songbird, Flock and iFolder to repository please
<dooley> compiz does not load at startup
<dooley> compiz only uses 2 virtual desktop, even if i try change number
<Flannel> dooley: ban evasion is a bad thing
<dooley> i rebooted to windows, and now i can enter the channel
<Flannel> dooley: join #ubuntu-ops
<dooley> im still banned when i use ubuntu
<dooley> oh
<JontheEchidna> RAOF: now it's just a matter of installing the driver and changing nv to nouveau in xorg.conf?
<RAOF> JontheEchidna: Correct.
<JontheEchidna> cool
<RAOF> If you're at all interested in dual-head, you'll also want to browse the !xrandr documentation.
<dooley> ok Flannel has forced me to leave this channel, im good boy, im not bad, but he told me i must leave, so bye
<JontheEchidna> It works
<RAOF> Woot!
<JontheEchidna> Pretty cool
<JontheEchidna> well, KWin effects work in XRender mode :P
<JontheEchidna> ...slowly :P
<JontheEchidna> well some of the less intensive effects work nice
<JontheEchidna> at least I get the benefits of a composited desktop even without effects
<RAOF> What card do you have?  I found kwin to be reasonably snappy.
<RAOF> So much so that I'm a annoyed that it doesn't appear to work in GNOME.
<JontheEchidna> GeForce 4 MX 440
<JontheEchidna> OpenGL effects didn't work out to well with nouveau
<RAOF> Well, yes.  There's no 3d acceleration :)
<RAOF> Ah, I suppose a geforce2 GPU might be a little bit slower than this 7600go :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> oh man
<JontheEchidna> I need a new computerrrr
<yuriy> is java working for people in firefox on intrepid?
<yuriy> I can't get it to work with either sun-java6 or icedtea
<nhaines> I'm having some trouble with Jockey.  Seems it doesn't see the Radeon XPRESS 200M in my laptop on intrepid.  Before, it would install an fglrx-source package and X would crash.
<arpu> hello
<arpu> can somebody help me with sound alsa works fine but pulseaudio soundserver does not work
<arpu>  ups
<telexicon> anyone else seeing really slow performance with intrepid?
<nhaines> Nothing I've really noticed, but I don't use it often, and only on the laptop.
<crimsun> telexicon: can you qualify "really slow performance"?
<crimsun> telexicon: i.e., video? i/o? etc.
<RAOF> ls
<RAOF> :(
<telexicon> Xorg video performance, repainting is much choppier (its never been smooth but now its worse), video is choppy, flash videos are extremely choppy, especially full screen, disk I/O causes most applications to hang and slow down
<telexicon> switching windows in gnome causes audio and video to skip
<crimsun> telexicon: which kernel are you using?
<crimsun> cat /proc/version_signature
<telexicon> theres another example, if i open a new tab in gnome-terminal, its about 5-10 seconds before the shell starts
<telexicon> Ubuntu 2.6.26-4.11-generic
<crimsun> telexicon: there's a newer kernel.
<crimsun> linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic | 2.6.26-5.13 |      intrepid | amd64, i386
<telexicon> yea im installing that
<telexicon> did they change the scheduler again?
<crimsun> no?
<telexicon> k
<crimsun> make sure you install the corresponding l-r-m if you need it, too.
<crimsun> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.26-5-generic | 2.6.26-5.11 | intrepid/restricted | amd64, i386
<telexicon> cat /proc/sys/kernel/tainted
<telexicon> 0
<C0nn0r> sup
<C0nn0r> So how is everyone ?
<C0nn0R> ...
<nhaines> Welcome back.
<C0nn0R> Sup. New to irrsi.
<C0nn0R> >_< Complex abit, but within time will learn.
<C0nn0R> So how is everyone ?
<nhaines> irssi is nice once you get used to it.  Especially combined with 'screen', but let's not get ahead of ourselves.  :)
<C0nn0R> yeah.
<nhaines> I'm doing fine tonight.  How are you?
<C0nn0R> Good, just hanging out. A friend said this was a good program and checking it out.
<C0nn0R> So far, so good :)
<nhaines> Which, irssi?  Or Ubuntu?  :)
<C0nn0R> Both.
<C0nn0R> So far, it really has beaten the windows propaganda out of me. And realized the world of open source.
<nhaines> Neither is too bad, although I don't recommend intrepid as a first time experience.  :)
<nhaines> Oh, Free Software is really nice.  In fact, it can even make Windows quite usable.  :)
<C0nn0R> Yeah.
<C0nn0R> I wish Ballmer wasen't so gung-ho on everyone running Vista, instead improving there current versions of Windows.
<nhaines> You can't really "improve" a current version of Windows, because too many companies rely on consistant behavior for the product.
<nhaines> I don't blame them for wanting to retire XP.  I just wish they had a decent OS to transition to.
<C0nn0R> Yeah, do you think Microsoft could be taken down with Linux gainin enough power ?
<C0nn0R> Instead of bloated software with not the greatist security ?
<nhaines> I think Free Software is the future, but I don't imagine it is going to be very rapid.  :)
<C0nn0R> Yeah, the home computer took years to be produced to everyone.
<nhaines> After the excitement wore off (a little), I realized it doesn't really matter what Microsoft does anymore.  Because Linux is still here, and it's still better.
<nhaines> And between OpenOffice.org and Firefox and all the other little things, it's going to slowly chip away at the myth that only proprietary software is useful.
<C0nn0R> Improving security, better drivers, more support. Justs get better and better :)
<stefanlsd> Would anyone have an idea why i cant login to my intrepid anymore with gdm?  Only kinda related thing i see in messages is - Unable to locate theme engine in module_path "ubuntulooks"
<C0nn0R> hmmm... not sure, the only GUI error is when I tryed to update alsa and X didn't like the new drivers.
<nhaines> stefanlsd: well, sounds like the ubuntulooks theme isn't valid anymore.  See if you can login with a failsafe session and change your theme.  Use the options menu.
<stefanlsd> nhaines: good idea - thanks, will try that
<C0nn0R> naines: Have you had flash crashing with just not loading at random times ?
<stefanlsd> nhaines: also discovered gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks wasnt installed
<C0nn0R> nhaines*
<nhaines> stefanlsd: that'll do it.  :)
<nhaines> C0nn0R: A lot less than it used to, but occasionally it crashes.
<C0nn0R> Yeah, >_< annoying at times.
<C0nn0R> Why was Pulse introduced into Hardy even though it causes conflicts ?
<stefanlsd> nhaines: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0.  Warning: Couldnt authenticate user. hehe  :)
<nhaines> C0nn0R: it's complicated, but the problem is definitely with Flash, not with pulseaudio per se.
<nhaines> stefanlsd: Hm, that's no good.  :)  Can you use the commandline to install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks?
<C0nn0R> Oh, so it is just Adobe issue then. I wonder if the stable version of Flash 10 will fix this.
<stefanlsd> nhaines: may be related to graphics card drivers. let me see if i can change it.  (yeah, thats what i did to get past that error onto this error)
<nhaines> C0nn0R: Besides, pulseaudio will continue to be better integrated.  It's really nice, too.  Just like Vista, it lets you do application-specific volume levels.
<C0nn0R> Yeah, maybe it is just pulseaudio wanting to have conflicts with rhythmbox, flash. Hopefully it will be better within later versions of Ubuntu.
<nhaines> C0nn0R: I actually have zero sound problems other than occasional Flash issues.
<C0nn0R> Weird, with pulse enabled on my machine, rhythmbox would not play while flash was running.
<nhaines> Well, that would be a Flash issue again.  :)
<C0nn0R> Oh. :( I wish they would release the flash player source, so we could fix the bugs and make it 10 times better. :)
<C0nn0R> Maybe one day.
<nhaines> Adobe doesn't care, unfortunately. :)  Although they have been getting better!
<C0nn0R> Yeah, that is true, Was it the demaned for flash on linux that adobe had to produce a version for us ?
<nhaines> No, they sort of had an old version but it was always out of date.  It might have been demand that they decided to improve their timings.
<KINGABAN> hi
<nhaines> I do research hi
<nhaines> oops.
<nhaines> Just hi.  :)
<KINGABAN> can u help me?
<KINGABAN> cause im kinda new here in ubuntu
<KINGABAN> linux
<KINGABAN> how can i use my yahoo messenger here?
<KINGABAN> actually i already install it but
<KINGABAN> i cant connect
<KINGABAN> whats my problem with my ym>?
<KINGABAN> whats my problem with my ym?
<nhaines> You should probably use Pidgin to connect to Yahoo Messenger.
<KINGABAN> but how can i use the real yahoo messenger i just installed?
<KINGABAN> is there anything i can do about it
<KINGABAN> ??
<KINGABAN> any one?
<telexicon> um
<telexicon> i dont think there is a current version of the 'real' yahoo messenger for linux
<telexicon> or are you saying you installed it under wine?
<nhaines> For that you will have to contact Yahoo, but this channel is about the development version of Ubuntu.
<telexicon> KINGABAN, does pidgin not do what you want?
<KINGABAN> yes i did install it under wine
<KINGABAN> but i want to use the real yahoo messenger
<KINGABAN> can i do that?
<telexicon> apparently you can, since you already installed it
<KINGABAN> (o^_^o) any one?
<KINGABAN> yes?
<KINGABAN> how?
<telexicon> um
<KINGABAN> but i can't login on my ym
<telexicon> no, it appears you can't login
<KINGABAN> yes
<telexicon> logging in doesn't work under wine
<KINGABAN> ic
<telexicon> whats wrong with pidgin?
<KINGABAN> how come my friend
<telexicon> i dont understand
<KINGABAN> the graphics is not like the real one
<telexicon> which 'real' one?
<telexicon> yahoo messenger looks completely different in each version
<telexicon> pidgin can list your yahoo contacts and let you instant message them
<nhaines> Plus, using Pidgin you can connect with all your friends no matter if they use YM or not, and it all looks the same to you.
<nhaines> It makes things simpler that way.
<telexicon> yes thats true
<KINGABAN> ic
<nhaines> (For this reason I used Trillian on Windows before using Pidgin on Linux.)
<KINGABAN> one more
<telexicon> KINGABAN, pidgin can connect to yahoo, msn, aim, google talk, pretty much all of them, from the same client
<KINGABAN> how can i install window game like counter strike in my ubuntu?
<KINGABAN> can u help me?
<KINGABAN> ??
<telexicon> you're impatient
<nhaines> Steam and Counter-Strike should just work under WINE if you have the right video card.
<KINGABAN> thanks to all who answer my question in my ym
<RAOF> And you're in the wrong channel, too :)
<KINGABAN> ok
<telexicon> i was going to answer that but then you threw '??' in
<telexicon> so now im gonna be an ass
<KINGABAN> sorry
<RAOF> KINGABAN: #ubuntu is the correct channel for Ubuntu support.
<nhaines> telexicon: it's better to be patient.  IRC is not like instant messaging that KINGABAN is used to.
<RAOF> KINGABAN: You also probably want to check out ubuntuforums.org
<telexicon> nhaines, i suppose, but were also in the special development channel
<KINGABAN> ic, thanks for the infos
<telexicon> we're
<RAOF> KINGABAN: Your questions will undoubtedly have been asked and almost certainly answered before; try searching ubuntuforums first, then google, then come to #ubuntu or start an ubuntuforums thread.
<telexicon> oh i see
<telexicon> KINGABAN, its no problem
<KINGABAN> bye everyone thanks again
<telexicon> KINGABAN, i just dont know that much about counter strike
<telexicon> KINGABAN, but i have installed portal on wine in the past
<KINGABAN> bye...God Bless!!!
<telexicon> and it worked pretty well
<nhaines> telexicon: that is true, too, I'm not sure how he got here but it's best to be gentle there as well.  :)
<nhaines> KINGABAN: good luck!
<telexicon> KINGABAN, bye, have fun
<KINGABAN> thanks...
<nhaines> I need to see if Portal runs any better now that WINE 1.0 is out.
<telexicon> nhaines, yes, thats true
<telexicon> heh, i always run the latest dev version of wine
<telexicon> just like i usually run the alpha/beta versions of ubuntu.. i always want the latest features
<nhaines> I do too, but I haven't played Portal in a while.  :)
<nhaines> dev version of Ubuntu usually goes on my laptop about the last alpha or the beta.  But it's there now because I thought I was giving a presentation on intrepid in two weeks.
<telexicon> im not really sure what to do about the bugs though
<telexicon> some of the bugs have been around a really long time
<nhaines> Oh!  Report them.  :)
<telexicon> theres a few in GTK+ that have been annoying for a long time
<nhaines> Or better yet, get yourself to a Global Bug Jam event.  Then you'll learn how to triage them.
<telexicon> i was really happy a few generations back when they finally fixed the window list applet
<nhaines> What was wrong with it?
<telexicon> oh it used to be goofy, all the window blocks would stretch to really strange sizes
<crdlb> what kind of bugs do you see in gtk+ ?
<telexicon> like if you had a bunch of windows open and then closed most of them, then they'd stay really small
<telexicon> instead of stretching to a comfortable size
<telexicon> but now thats fixed
<telexicon> um bugs in GTK+ .. well
<crdlb> yeah, the old window list was really bad; it would resize constantly and arbitrarily
<telexicon> file picker has this bug where if you open something from a dir, and then if you go to open something again, you have to go up a directory and then back to let you select it
<telexicon> otherwise when you click open nothing happens
<telexicon> i notice it most in deluge
<gnomefreak> telexicon: try it with compiz disabled
<telexicon> because i download my torrents to all the same place
<telexicon> i dont use compiz
<crdlb> err?
<crdlb> how on earth could compiz do that? :)
<nhaines> heh
<telexicon> not sure, since its a window manager
<crdlb> I think I've seen that with file-roller
<telexicon> and this is a widgets thing
<telexicon> but i did notice a bug in compiz a while back
<gnomefreak> crdlb: it is something that should be checked since compiz draws windows
<telexicon> i notice it most in firefox
<telexicon> without compiz, if i have my mouse cursor as far left as possible, i can still scroll
<telexicon> but if compiz is enabled, i cant scroll
<telexicon> i think i notice that because thats where i put my mouse to keep it out of the way
<crdlb> gnomefreak: but it hardly affects control flow in the apps themselves :) (I guess it could to a small extent but only due to gtk acting differently in response to it)
<telexicon> another bug, which i noticed most in the ubuntu installer
<telexicon> was if you click next, and then try to click next again without moving the mouse.. you cant, you have to move the mouse out of the button area and back in, then you can click it
<crdlb>  heh
<nhaines> I mostly notice that in Synaptic.
<nhaines> That's been around for ages.
<telexicon> but i heard they fixed that recently.. i think it was on reddit or slashdot.. that it was a 7 year old bug
<gnomefreak> telexicon: that needs to be filed as a bug (anything with installer)
<nhaines> At least 40 years now.
<crdlb> that sounds like that bug which was just fixed?
<telexicon> yes
<telexicon> so im looking forward to that
<nhaines> Link?  :)
<telexicon> nhaines, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56070
<ubottu> Gnome bug 56070 in gtk "Can't click button after setting it sensitive." [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<gnomefreak> telexicon: slashdot if you mean firefox bug and yes it was fixed in final release
<gnomefreak> ah gtk bug
<telexicon> gnomefreak, which firefox bug? the scrolling bug with compiz?
<gnomefreak> telexicon: scrolling without compiz. im not sure they can fix with compiz
<telexicon> it works fine without compiz
<nhaines> telexicon: thank you very much!
<gnomefreak> telexicon: they can but maybe in 3.1
<gnomefreak> telexicon: it didnt for a long time but was fixed in final
<telexicon> you referring to smooth scrolling?
<gnomefreak> telexicon: there were a few scrolling bugs in firefox maybe 5 or 6
<telexicon> oh
<gnomefreak> smooth scrolling was the biggest or widest range of users
<telexicon> it just seems like compiz adds a 1px border around the window that metacity doesnt, so when the mouse is all the way at the edge of the window, scrolling doesnt work
 * gnomefreak wonders how red would look
<telexicon> ah yes
<telexicon> theres a bug in metacity now (i think).. that wasnt there in gutsy.. i dont remember if it was in hardy or not
<telexicon> which looks like it may have gotten fixed :)
<telexicon> now that i just updated
<telexicon> it was, if you pinned a window on top, new dialogs and windows would get put beneath all the other windows
<telexicon> instead of just beneath pinned windows
<cypherdelic> My Keyboard Shortcuts still doesnt work since upgraded to Ibex, any ideas?
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: file a bug report. BTW upgrading to a development version of ubuntu doesnt fix things once it is released or in bate things get fixed, but this early things are going to break and be broken.
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: from the question you are asking it is relavent that you maybe should think about installing Hardy until Intrepid beta releases
<gnomefreak> oh yeah the problem is known about please search bug reports to find yours if you cant find it file one. cypherdelic You should always file a bug report if you see a problem
<telexicon> no i think that bug isnt fixed
<telexicon> if i pin something on top, then open gedit
<telexicon> it gets put beneath all the windows, and flashes in the window list
<gnomefreak> telexicon: its not its fairly new bug
<telexicon> gnomefreak, yes.. its new
<gnomefreak> telexicon: the shortcut bug?
<telexicon> no
<telexicon> the pin on top bug
<gnomefreak> oh your bug
<gnomefreak> yes fairly new
 * gnomefreak gone for a while, while tbird builds
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: thanks for that information i will do so in time
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/254387
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254387 in ubuntu "Mediakeys on desktop-keyboards no more work on Ibex." [Undecided,New]
<cypherdelic> so here is that with the mediakeys
<stefanlsd> firefox is pretty unstable these days
<shirish> hi all, does anyone which would be the best place to ask about the mountdevsubfs.sh script which is in 8.10
<cypherdelic> Was anyone able to compile MMS on current Ibex using nvidia-glx-177?? I cant compile with OpenGL enabled, script tells me to install opengl X)
<cypherdelic> Any ideas?
<cypherdelic> compiz runs grat with direct rendering enables and glxinfo dr YES, i installed some opengl devs but still the script tells me to install opengl
<cypherdelic> on previosly updated hardy with same packages that script says open gl: test OK
<cypherdelic> somethings wrong
<cypherdelic> is that worth a bug file, can anyone proof a different software to ./configure with opengl output?
<crdlb> you probably want the -dev package?
<cypherdelic> i dont know wich one there are hundreds of opengl devs
<crdlb> there's only one for nvidia
<crdlb> the driver name + "-dev" :)
<cypherdelic> crdbl that thing worked opengltest: OK with same packages installalled on hardy
<crdlb> and intrepid uses different nvidia packages
<cypherdelic> crdbl: maybe i need to configure devs path manually in ./configre but i have no idea which one it wants
<crdlb> the naming scheme is new
<crdlb> did you install the -dev package?
<cypherdelic> oh ok
<cypherdelic> wait
<cypherdelic> not yet :D
<cypherdelic> thx
<cypherdelic> crdlb: but still the same message
<crdlb> you installed nvidia-glx-177-dev ?
<cypherdelic> exactly and rerun ./configre --enable opengl result: opengl test failed, please install opengl
<crdlb> nothing more verbose?
<crdlb> what exactly is this that you're installing?
<cypherdelic> exactly it is: Checking for openGL Error: Please install opengl!
<cypherdelic> MMS 1.1.0 rc7
<cypherdelic> that test has passed on hardy
<cypherdelic> ill file a bug :)
<crdlb> you could do a bit more research
<crdlb> heh interesting way of testing for opengl
<cypherdelic> you mean the configure-script file of mms, well?
<crdlb> yes
<cypherdelic> i dont kknow the standard way of doing this
<crdlb> it compiles a small C program using opengl, then bases its decision on the return code of gcc
<cypherdelic> so this is a mms related prob for ibex?
<cypherdelic> hm ok
<crdlb> it could just be that you're missing something else which is preventing that from building
<cypherdelic> hm ok:D
<crdlb> they put a > /dev/null 2>&1 on the end
<crdlb> which wasn't very smart
<cypherdelic> could be anything right?
<crdlb> you'll have to replicate the test manually
<cypherdelic> sry i have no idea of that coding
<crdlb> open the configure script in a text editor and find opengl_check
<cypherdelic> ok wait
<cypherdelic> right im there
<crdlb> save those three lines (from EOF to EOF, excluding them) in a file called test.c
<cypherdelic> did it
<crdlb> in that same directory, run: gcc -o test.o test.c -lGL
<cypherdelic> should i remove the lines from the old scrpt?
<crdlb> eh?
<cypherdelic>  save those three lines (from EOF to EOF, excluding them) in a file called test.c
<cypherdelic> do i have to modify configure??
<crdlb> no
<cypherdelic> k
<crdlb> just copy them
<cypherdelic> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<cypherdelic> aaah thats my fiel i need?
<cypherdelic> no
<cypherdelic> x)
<cypherdelic> crdlb: that gcc line dosnt work
<crdlb> cypherdelic: you mean on your system or in general?
<cypherdelic> i dont know i just tried that comman you told my but that didnt compiled test.c
<cypherdelic> im on ibex sytem
<crdlb> yes, that error there kind makes that expected :)
<cypherdelic> i didnt find any packages that could be relevant on synaptic search lGL
<cypherdelic> cypher@HackFleisch:~/mms-1.1.0-rc7$ gcc -o test.o test.c
<cypherdelic> /tmp/ccKaogRg.o: In function `main':
<cypherdelic> test.c:(.text+0x19): undefined reference to `glViewport'
<crdlb> why did you remove the lGL ?
<crdlb> cypherdelic: it definitely needs the -lGL; you can't just remove it :)
<cypherdelic> crdlb: ok can you tell how to install them?
<cypherdelic> please
<crdlb> afaik, you did that with nvidia-glx-177-dev
<cypherdelic> crdlb: so this is more detail about that ibex bug?
<catweazle> cypherdelic: install mesa
<cypherdelic> catweazle: is installed
<crdlb> which probably means either you didn't actually install it or something is broken
<cypherdelic> crdbwant a screener?
<crdlb> mesa? nvidia has their own libgl
<cypherdelic> crdlb: yes but i installed that libmesa*-dev stuff while trying to get this check passes properly
<cypherdelic> and all mesa packages that dont need a uninstall of nvidia-glx-177 ;)
<cypherdelic> hey i forget xlibmesa
<cypherdelic> but still the same :(
<crdlb> everything you need is in nvidia-177-glx and nvidia-glx-177-dev
<crdlb> err nvidia-glx-177
<crdlb> assuming nothing is broken
<cypherdelic> so my bugfile is correct
<cypherdelic> both are installed
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/254444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254444 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "common OpenGL check fails on Ibex" [Undecided,New]
<crdlb> cypherdelic: pastebin: ls /usr/lib/libGL.*
<crdlb> err, providing the reall error would be more useful :)
<crdlb> (cannot find -lGL)
<cypherdelic> two lines, really pastebin?
<crdlb> was expecting more :)
<cypherdelic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33700/
<skreechmiester> hiya
<skreechmiester> can anyone boot the alpha 3 Cd ?
<cypherdelic> crdlb: can please check my bugfile again and tell me if this looks better now?
<skreechmiester> Mine kernel panics 3 seconds in
<afflux> cyphase: the example you posted in the bug report compiles without issues for me
<afflux> err
<afflux> cypherdelic: see above
<afflux> wait, it's using libgl1-mesa-dev
<cypherdelic> i cant install that
<cypherdelic> that requieres my to uninstall my nvidia-glx-177 driver
<cyphase> cypherdelic: you really need to change your name ;)
<afflux> yes right. I just installed nvidia-glx-177-dev
<afflux> and it uninstalles libgl1-mesa-dev
<cypherdelic> cyphase im so sry dude
<cyphase> it's fine :)
<cyphase> no big deal
<skreechmiester> MD5 sum checks out fine
<cyphase> something i don't get though.. which IRC client are people using that just uses the first name available. mine shows you the matching names and waits for more, e.g. i type cyph, TAB, and it shows me cyphase and cypherdelic
<cyphase> instead of just choosing cyphase
<cypherdelic> same does mine
<skreechmiester> cyphase: Which client?
<cyphase> skreechmiester: X-Chat
<cypherdelic> gnome xchat
<afflux> my xchat2 (not gnome one) does not
<afflux> cypherdelic: my libGL.so is a broken link. /usr/lib/libGL.so -> /#usr/lib/libGL.so.177.13
<cyphase> maybe that's it. i'm using xchat-gnome
<skreechmiester> ah hmm Konversation does the same but almost all the other ones I've seen just complete the first one it finds then cycles
<cypherdelic> im afflux so how do i fix that problem can you help me?
<afflux> cypherdelic: you can probably work around it by using "sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/libGL.so.177.13 /usr/lib/libGL.so"
<afflux> cypherdelic: I'm looking at the package right now to see where the broken link comes from
<cypherdelic> yes thats it, thanks
<cypherdelic> ill post that in my bugfile
<skreechmiester> anyone tried the alpha 3 CD?
<afflux> cypherdelic: too late.
<cypherdelic> afflux: :) whatever ;) please confirm bug
<afflux> cypherdelic: did that already
<cypherdelic> k thanks for that
<afflux> cypherdelic: updated description, status and importance, thanks for your report.
<afflux> I'm off for dinner
<skreechmiester> Is the Daily CD usable?
<TheInfinity> skreechmiester: what do you mean with "usable"? ;)
<skreechmiester> TheInfinity: alpha 3 lasts all of 3 Seconds on all the machines I've tried it on
<skreechmiester> It starts up I press Esc to bypass the language I press enter and it kernel panics
<skreechmiester> Doesn't even get as far as Init
<skreechmiester> TheInfinity: getting at least to busybox I'd consider usable right now :)
<nhaines> ha  :)
<nhaines> Could you try some kernel parameters when you boot up?  I'm not sure if the desktop CD lists any.
<skreechmiester> nhaines: didn't think it would be worth it as the kernel isn't even initalizing
<nhaines> That's true.  Hrm.  I haven't tried the alpha 3 CD>
<skreechmiester> fine forget it then would the current daily be better?
<afflux> skreechmiester: are you using it on real hardware?
<skreechmiester> afflux: real as well as virtual
<skreechmiester> I think 4 real computers and one virtual
<afflux> skreechmiester: oh okay. Virtualbox is a known issue, at least.
<skreechmiester> afflux: is that going to be a problem throughout Intrepids cycle?
<afflux> skreechmiester: it's bug 246067 and related to the 2.6.26 kernel series.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<skreechmiester> afflux: blast time to install qemu :)
<skreechmiester> afflux: No issues with qemu?
<skreechmiester> PriceChild: Ha ha Nice sig
<mbrigdan> wow, you guys have your own developer summit. In Prague. Thats sorta amazing
<PriceChild> mbrigdan: there is one every 6 months, they've been all over the place.
<mbrigdan> yeah, but I mean, its an operating system. Even microsoft does hold massive summits about its OS
<skreechmiester> mbrigdan: I'm lost. Whats your point? :)
<mbrigdan> nothing really, just amazement
<mbrigdan> I'll shut up now
<tretle> why is it taking so long to upgrade to nm0.7.0 for intrepid
<tretle> it works?
<skreechmiester> mbrigdan: Well when building something big with a limited time frame meetings are nice
<afflux> skreechmiester: no idea, haven't tested that
<skreechmiester> afflux: Apparently no one has
<afflux> okay cool
<mbrigdan> what do ubuntu developers actually do? Do they design packages, or do they recode the kernel and stuff?
<skreechmiester> Or at least no one has and been suitable impressed or horribly thwarted enough to mention it on the intertubes
<skreechmiester> mbrigdan: kindly ask a few thousand bits of software to play nicely
<mbrigdan> ah
<skreechmiester> As well as listen to problems with general usage and build bridges to cross pain points
<mbrigdan> so everything they can to iron out bugs
<mbrigdan> Isn't ubuntu a bit bigger than a few thousand bits?
<skreechmiester> mbrigdan: It's not into a few million bits yet
<skreechmiester> counting the technical spots probably not the users
<mbrigdan> 700 megabytes = 5 872 025 600 bits
<mbrigdan> isn't the install cd 700MB
<mbrigdan> or so?
<skreechmiester> that's the target
<skreechmiester> mbrigdan: Clever I see waht you did there
<mbrigdan> ?
<mbrigdan> Using google calculator is not a crime
<mbrigdan> :P
<skreechmiester> A few thousand bits of software was intended to mean a few thousand applications and libraries
<mbrigdan> ah
<skreechmiester> a few hundred gigabytes which is a good deal of literal bits
<mbrigdan> 100 gigabytes = 858 993 459 200 bits
<mbrigdan> lots of bit!
<mbrigdan> *bits
<skreechmiester> Yeah Well that's what they do
<mbrigdan> what is ubuntu primarily written in?
<skreechmiester> Objective C I think
<mbrigdan> cool
<mbrigdan> I think c++ looks nicer than objective-C though
<skreechmiester> That would be KDE
<skreechmiester> Kubuntu
<mbrigdan> Kubuntu is written in a separate language than ubuntu?
<mbrigdan> ???
<skreechmiester> Yes
<skreechmiester> Different environment
<joaopinto> mbrigdan, ubuntu is not a software written in a specific language, it's a bundle of software with it's own configuration and integration
<nhaines> mbrigdan: Most Ubuntu-specific things like configuration tools are written in Python.
<skreechmiester> nhaines: ah yes good point
<derekS> i thought ubuntu was written 100% in ASM!
<derekS> i think I am not going to use it anyomre now that I know the trueth!
<derekS> truth even!
<skreechmiester> derekS: The Python Grips you!!
<derekS> arg, i have been let down :(
<nhaines> Python is what it would be like if BASIC were powerful.
 * derekS prefers ASM, soo much faster to code GUI applications
<skreechmiester> derekS: submit patches no one will turn them down
<skreechmiester> Just remember to submit them for AMD64 i386 PPC cell sparc etc
<nhaines> haha
<derekS> skreechmiester: i bet they would be!
<skreechmiester> derekS: They won't as long as you do it for all platformas
<skreechmiester> How many platforms are available now?
<derekS> skreechmiester: done! i will have the rewrite of everything in MAIN by tomorrow 9AM
<nhaines> skreechmiester: just i386 and x64.
<skreechmiester> derekS: honestly If you can pull the source for everything in the repos for that time I'll be surprised
<derekS> skreechmiester: :)
<skreechmiester> nhaines: nuh uh Not supported. available
<skreechmiester> Didn't Sun certifiy Ubuntu?
<nhaines> skreechmiester: oh, well, then there's also PPC and Sparc.  :)
<nhaines> skreechmiester: nope.  :(
<skreechmiester> Someone did ... Hmm I forgot who now
<nhaines> PPC, HP PA-RISC, IA-64, and SPARC.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04.1/release/
<derekS> alright ladies and gents, thanks for the entertainment. Have a great evening
<nhaines> Good night, derekS.
<skreechmiester> Ah IA-64 for got that
<skreechmiester> derekS: cn You code ASM for IA-64 ?
<derekS> i can do anything if i put my mind to it!
<skreechmiester> derekS: Bug 1: Fixed
<derekS> :)
<derekS> gotta head to the airport
<derekS> ttyl
<skreechmiester> Bye
<PriceChild> skreechmiester: thanks
<tanath> cyphase, cypherdelic, xchat autocompletes the first nick because you can keep hitting tab to cycle through
<cyphase> tanath: that makes a little more sense :)
<tanath> it's easier than forcing you to type some more characters, usually
<cypherdelic> tanath: it doesnt autocomplete for me. when i type cyph and hit tab, then it shows me cypherdelic and cyphased and i have to add a or e and had to hit tab once again
<tanath> did you try hitting it again?
<cypherdelic> yes just showing cypherdelic cyphase againä
<tanath> i think the behaviour may have changed, or there may be a setting for it. i forget...
<tanath> but i used to do it all the time in xchat
<cyphase> tanath: he's using xchat-gnome
<cyphase> tanath: as opposed to just xchat
<G_009> !irssi
<tanath> ah, that may be why
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<G_009> zero tolerance for failure
<tanath> G_009: like the bot says, that's a terminal client :P
<cypherdelic> ah so there is a behavior differnce between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<tanath> and we're not talking about failure :P
<tanath> cypherdelic: possibly
<G_009> thats an annoyance.. a fail in my book too
<cypherdelic> i think showing both names and require to enter one more char is less erroresous
<jmarsden> tanath: You are running a very old version?  /ctcp version shows  xchat 0.18 Linux 2.6.26-5-generic for you, but shows  xchat 2.8.4 Ubuntu  for me, where multiple tabs work as expected...
<cypherdelic> so xchat-gnome has a better behavior even if its not that comfortable
<tanath> cypherdelic: it's not erroneous...
<tanath> that's not better o.O
<cypherdelic> no but if some guys type cyph and what to have cypherdelic
<cypherdelic> they produce the error because they dont hit it again
<cypherdelic> its not obvious to them
<tanath> in this case you could type 'cy' and hit tab twice
<cypherdelic> they have to look very exactly whats not the main behhavior of people
<tanath> it's just different. nothing wrong with different
<cypherdelic> the type 3-4 chars hit tab and start writing
<tanath> no, you need 5 your way
<cypherdelic> so i think this behhavior produces ore errors in chat that xchat-gnome
<tanath> maybe when people aren't paying attention, but that's bound to cause errors anyway
<cypherdelic> hmm
<G_009> tabbing cy gives me cypherdelic first choice .. viva irssi
<cypherdelic> its just usability
<tanath> same as i remember xchat being
<tanath> :)
<cypherdelic> yes yes i agree you dont got my point
<tanath> i've used both ways, and i prefer the tab cycling
<cypherdelic> everyone knows tab gives me autocommplete
<cypherdelic> but noone really knows of that more times hitting
<tanath> you'd be surprised how many people don't know about tab completion
<tanath> there's lots of things people don't know
<tanath> but it's not really relevant
<cypherdelic> yes but cyphase gets all the missdirected highlights
<tanath> because people are lazy
<G_009> however.. this is not a 8.10 issue at all .. file a bug against xchat package if you so feel inclined
<cypherdelic> no need for it
<tanath> G_009: take it easy. we're not exactly flooding the channel preventing others from talking ;p
<cyphase> people just like me better
<tanath> haha XD
<G_009> 'tis the home for ibex not xchat
<nhaines> Are we still upset about tab completion?  :)
<tanath> G_009: that only matters when there's enough conversation to worry about what people are talking about
<cyphase> i don't think anyone's "upset"
<nhaines> cyphase: I didn't mean upset as in "crying".  I meant it more lightly.
<cyphase> nhaines: yea, i figured :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-27
<arand> iddo: or if you do the autoremove afterwards, then ff-3.0 will be pulled and that should free a bigger chunk
<iddo> ok
<BUGabundo> and xul
<iddo> i wonder if i should, im using google-chrome only so far
<arand> iddo: well, if you can live with a rather buggy, no-java-flash-etc.-support but rather fast, browser, I guess chromium would work...
<iddo> flash works ok
<iddo> would do u mean no java?
<iddo> isn't gmail etc. java?
<BluesKaj> chromium is ok actually and if you need plugins they can be enabled from the cli
<arand> iddo: BluesKaj: wha? I'm behind apparently...
<BUGabundo> https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=21299 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/405070
<ubottu> www.mozdev.org bug 21299 in Core "GM crashes Firefox 3.6" [Critical,New]
<BUGabundo> iddo: no. gmail is javascript
<BUGabundo> name sounds similar but VERY diff
<iddo> hmm maybe u r right about no java
<iddo> i tried some websites in chrome
<Shane_Fagan> JS is different
<iddo> so how to enable java ?
<BluesKaj> arand,  check out #chromium
<yofel> good night folks
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<BUGabundo> or is it bye ?
<yofel> it's bye for now :P
<yofel> mv $ME /dev/bed
<fagan> Hehe look the Apollo 11 source code http://code.google.com/p/virtualagc/source/browse/trunk/Comanche055/?r=258
<alteregoa> its fortran?
<fagan> Nope its assembly
<fagan> Very early assembly
<alteregoa> what kind of computer?
<alteregoa> discrete integrated circuits ?
<fagan> I dont have a clue, id say its something very primitive
<alteregoa> yeah something like pong
<fagan> haha
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<fagan> Well it was like the 60s
<BUGabundo> fagan: like TRON ? http://ante-estreias.blogs.sapo.pt/231191.html
<fagan> Tron never saw it
<drs305> Yeah, anyone knows you only need THREE carrots....
<alteregoa> yeah jack jazzrabbit or something
<drs305> nevermind... doh
<BUGabundo> joke FAIL ?
<drs305> Tab fail, wrong channel  ;-)
<BUGabundo> aahahahah
<LLStarks> what is multilib?
<BluesKaj> !multilib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multilib
<alteregoa> a spastic binary
<BluesKaj> !info multilib
<ubottu> Package multilib does not exist in karmic
<BluesKaj> ffft , of course it doesn't ..it's a multi library of some sort i bet
<BluesKaj> :)
<richardcavell> is it just me or does it take ages to reload update manager's package information on karmic?
<billybigrigger> what mirror are you using?
<billybigrigger> Fetched 10.1MB in 13s (731kB/s)
<richardcavell> billybigrigger: I'm using the main server because the Australian one isn't up to date
<richardcavell> In any case it has to download about 10 megs
<billybigrigger> yeah, i have ~10 ppa's in there
<billybigrigger> i don't know what your sources.list is like
<richardcavell> all I've got is medibuntu
<richardcavell> It's as though instead of just downloading the new stuff, it downloads the whole package info again
<billybigrigger> how long does $ sudo apt-get update take?
<alteregoa> 20 seconds
<billybigrigger> what's wrong with that?
<alteregoa> change your mirror
<richardcavell> okay it only took 30 seconds for me that time but I only just downloaded them 10 minutes ago
<richardcavell> it took about 5 minutes on a high speed ADSL connection 10 minutes ago
<alteregoa> yeah, they are updated frequently today
<billybigrigger> you can change your mirror so something closer to you, but might take a few hours or days to sync the latest updates
<alteregoa> you can get up to 100 new packets per weekend
<richardcavell> alright, I just changed my server to the Australian one
<richardcavell> I'm keen to update because I get quite a lot of app crashes
<billybigrigger> how long does it take to update?
<richardcavell> and I want them to fix things like the login window
<billybigrigger> login window?
<richardcavell> billybigrigger: About 10 minutes.  It has to download 10 megabytes
<richardcavell> There is no login window on Karmic
<billybigrigger> 10 minutes? from the aus mirror?
<richardcavell> gdm
<richardcavell> 10 minutes from the main server
<billybigrigger> how long from your local mirror?
<alteregoa> karmic has a good karma
<richardcavell> I'm doing it now
<billybigrigger> and what bug are you experiencing?
<billybigrigger> im pretty sure everyone using karmic has a gdm login window
<billybigrigger> if you don't you should file a bug against it
<richardcavell> I understand it will take ages if it's the first time it has downloaded the package information, but after that it should only download the new stuff
<richardcavell> billybigrigger: how do you get to your login window?  If I select log off, it logs off and then logs straight back in again
<billybigrigger> well you need to file a bug for that
<billybigrigger> logout/login works fine, and this would be the first time i've heard anything about that problem
<richardcavell> billybigrigger: so do you have a login window?
<billybigrigger> yes
<richardcavell> So you're using Karmic and if you log out it gives you a login window
<richardcavell> actually I do have a login window now
<richardcavell> you reminded me
<richardcavell> but it was an update, I downloaded it within the last week
<richardcavell> I have filed plenty of app crash reports with launchpad.net
<billybigrigger> yes there's a login window, i just confirmed it
<billybigrigger> you should file a bug
<billybigrigger> since when did this start happening?
<richardcavell> billybigrigger: when I first installed alpha 3 it had no login window
<billybigrigger> ???
<billybigrigger> really
<richardcavell> yes
<richardcavell> and then I downloaded it via update manager
<billybigrigger> last gdm update was 3 days ago, and i don't seen any fixes for anything related to your problem
<billybigrigger> so you should file a bug
<richardcavell> I've already got about 10 bugs on launchpad at the moment
<richardcavell> they'll think i'm making them up :)
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> file away
<richardcavell> anyway I changed my Software Sources to download from the Australian server and I'm downloading now
<billybigrigger> what does this say...
<billybigrigger> $ apt-cache policy gdm
<richardcavell> hang on a sec I'm reloading package information
<billybigrigger> fire up a new tab?
<richardcavell> See, it's downloading a 5 meg file right now
<richardcavell> gdm:
<richardcavell>   Installed: 2.27.4-0ubuntu6
<richardcavell>   Candidate: 2.27.4-0ubuntu6
<richardcavell>   Version table:
<richardcavell>  *** 2.27.4-0ubuntu6 0
<richardcavell>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<billybigrigger> use pastebin next time
<richardcavell> ok
<billybigrigger> just needed to know what installed version you had
<billybigrigger> include your installed version when filing that bug
<billybigrigger> also the output of uname -a might help a little more
<billybigrigger> actually
<billybigrigger> just a simple $ ubuntu-bug gdm might work
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-28
<ares4you> hy
<yofel> hi ares4you
<ares4you> can I repair my broken network without internet connection ( my internet connection worked fine before last update )
<yofel> broken as in? NM won't connect to wireless? NM tells you you don't have any network cards?
<ares4you> wired network : davicom 9601 to fast ethernet adapter
<ares4you> this in the problem
<ares4you> I recive one msg: network manager is not working
<ares4you> before last update my network manager worked fine!
<yofel> tried to restart it? 'sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart'
<ares4you> no
<ares4you> I have restarted my laptop
<yofel> you should also check if you get any errors in dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<ares4you> ok
<ares4you> can you send me metwork manager package to avoid future  crashes
<geser> I've upgraded my notebook to karmic and now after the login, I've only my desktop background, no panels, etc. has someone an idea what I've broken?
<yofel> ares4you: As I don't know *why* your network doesn't work I can't help you much
<ares4you> ok
<ares4you> a from where can I download an older version of network manage?
<ares4you> manager`
<yofel> ares4you: you could save the dmesg and the /var/log/syslog files somewhere and pastebin them with your working connection
<yofel> like that we might be able to help you
<yofel> as to where to get the older packages I don't know, sry
<yofel> geser: not sure, if right click still works you could add a launcher to start 'gnome-panel' or 'nautilus'
<yofel> or ask again later when the others come back
<ares4you> now is ok! I have reinstalled my ubuntu and now I am running 9.04 not 9.10
<geser> yofel: right-clicking doesn't work, but I can start the gnome-panel from the normal terminal and it appears. I've also to start metacity else the windows don't have any titlebar.
<geser> yofel: I've also tried to create a new user so see if it's in my user settings, but with the same result
<yofel> geser: any information in your ~/.xsession-errors ?
<geser> yofel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/235070/
<tbaxter> can someone help me with how to change the graphics drivers from fglrx to the open source from the command line? I just went to Karmic Alpha 3 and now can't get x. =/
<ares4you> back on testing! ;)
<ares4you> bye bye!!!
<yofel> tbaxter: remove the 'Driver   "radeon"' or something like that from you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yofel> geser: seems to me like gnome-session-daemon fails to load
<kkszysiu> hello. Where I can change GDM settings?
<yofel> kkszysiu: by hand, there is no GUI config tool for the new gdm yet
<geser> yofel: I've checked and it's running
<geser> yofel: I get my custom wallpaper and network-manager asks me for my keyring password but that's all what happens
<yofel> geser: it fails to load at least one module as seen in line 2, as to *which* module I don't know
<geser> kkszysiu: there is no GUI for it yet
<geser> yofel: will try to find out what it is
<om26er> no cd writer is working from live image
<om26er> nautilus shows blank cd but brasero says there is not cd
<om26er> help??
<om26er> i am using karmic alpha3
<om26er> bazhang: now?
<bazhang> om26er, have you tried others
<om26er> yes xcd roast
<om26er> and gnomebaker
<mac_v>  does anyone know how to prevent the policykit authorizations from prompting each startup *but* still allow access to drives? the authorizations settings dont seem to have any effect
<bazhang> om26er, like gnomebaker
<darthanubis> when using an alpha it is assumed you can HELP yourself?
<bazhang> om26er, what about burning from nautilus, does that work
<om26er> nautilus shows that there is a blank cd-r but the writing software say there is no drive
<bazhang> om26er, hmm may be a bug
<om26er> but that again goes to brasero and an error occurs
<om26er> any1 else?????
<drs305> om26er: Not regarding the cd, but did you get your Grub2 issue solved from the other day?
<om26er> no
<drs305> If you remind me what it was perhaps I could help.
<om26er> but now i only use karmic as live
<drs305> ok
<om26er> but still thanx drs305
<drs305> :-)
<om26er> what are the modules for cd image writing
<om26er> there might be some files that i need 2 install??
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey yofel , greetings from the great wet north-ontario ...nothing but rain here for most of July
<yofel> heh, geetings from the (today) sunny southern germany, although the weather is usually pretty rainy here too -.-
<BluesKaj> I'm up early due to thunderstorms ...can't sleep :P
<|ns|nR8> services. gives +e |ns|nR8
<|ns|nR8> yayy
<Guest6082> my air card quit working after upgrade yesterday...any thoughts
<yofel> Guest6082: what card?
<Guest6082> sprint sierra 595
<Guest6082> it was working but now just locks up my laptop
<yofel> no idea, sry
<Guest6082> anyone else using air card?
<bmunger> i have one but i havent tried it on 9.10
<Guest6082> i was loving 9.10 but I know things brings on new versions
<Guest6082> it will work eventually
<bmunger> im going to test my merlin s720
<Guest6082> anyone having problem with broadband cards
<idyle> My auto hiding side panel won't unhide! When I mouse over it, I just see a tiny sliver of it, like it's empty, and can't click on it or configure it or anything!
<idyle> I'm using kubuntu karmic, and it's awesome except for this!
<oldude67> anyone have a suggestion on how i can get my vbox running, says to install the ose-source package but its installed. also says something about generic kernel headers but wont let me have the ones for -2 kerenl?
<benste> oldude67: I'installing vbox guest in karmic too atm
<benste> if you're isntalling HOST system I would advise to simply add the sun apt to your sources list
<benste> and install not the OSE but the normal 3.0.2
<peeps[work]> packages.ubuntu.com is down :-(
<peeps[work]> i'm trying to find out if Karmic will have version 3 of awesome window manager
<yofel> apt-cache policy awesome: Candidate: 3.3.1-1 ;)
<bazhang> !find awesome
<ubottu> Found: awesome, awesome-extra
<bazhang> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable, next generation framework window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-1 (karmic), package size 341 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<bazhang> peeps[work], ^^
<maxb> rmadison is also a handy tool
<Pici> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi <--
<Pici> I also made a firefox search plugin thingy for that
<mofo> hi . anyone knows how to change login window (gdm) in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<yofel> mofo: there is no GUI config tool for the new gdm yet, so you'll have to edit the config files
<mofo> and where do i do that ? i looked up in usr/share/gdm
<mofo> i found old themes from 9.04
<oldude67> vbox is kicking my arse...ugh
<oldude67> how do i get the system to update to the 2.6.31-4 kernel its installed and is in the update-grub but doesnt show in grub menu when i boot?
<eagles0513875> hey guys the kde updates wont allow me to login to kde any more
<oldude67> how do i fix this? http://pastebin.com/d3dbf2863
<yofel> oldude67: report a bug, shouldn't happen
<yofel> other than that, try to remove the -virtual package? do you need it?
<oldude67> well i am trying to get vbox to work..
<oldude67> be back in a minute i have to reboot.
<eagles0513875> wooohooo kde is broken
<eagles0513875> i get the login screen and once i type in my password the screen goes black all that is left is the mouse. already tried removing the .kde folder to see if that would help but it hasnt
<Guest54877> hi
 * genii sips his coffee
<billybigrigger> just woke up to find no cream or milk :(
<billybigrigger> sweet and black today i guess :P
<Guest54877> any gay users?
<Guest54877> or shouldn't that be asked?
<billybigrigger> i don't see how that is relevant to anything
<Guest54877> i think you don't know whta gay is
<Guest54877> same sex prefrence
<eagles0513875> ya but that is offtopic for this channel Guest54877
<eagles0513875> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<billybigrigger> i know what it is, but it's not relevant to this channel
<Guest54877> hol on
<billybigrigger> or any ubuntu channel for that matter
<Guest54877> i'm bi sexual
<billybigrigger> ok, well this is a support channel, so that has no meaning
<eagles0513875> Guest54877: this is offtopic please vacate the channel if you arent testing out ubuntu karmic koala
<billybigrigger> Guest54877, read what eagles0513875 pointed out
<eagles0513875> hey genii
<genii> eagles0513875: Hey.
<Guest54877> how is karmic comming
<Guest54877> ?
<Guest54877> very much intrested in it
<Guest54877> trying to stay on topic hun
<eagles0513875> well Guest54877 the gay and bisexual remarks had nothing to do with the purpose of this channel
<oldude67> whats the easiest way to reload grub?
<oldude67> well lets see what google says..:D
<billybigrigger> oldude67, sudo update-grub
<Guest54877> lol free speech
<billybigrigger> free speech, but it's off topic for discussion in this channel
<oldude67> billybigrigger, nope i want to start from scratch...its all fubarred
<billybigrigger> how is it fubard?
<billybigrigger> what errors are you getting?
<oldude67> wont let me use the 2.6.31-4 kernel..and i am having a ton of trouble with vbox
<billybigrigger> what error do you get from trying to boot -4?
<billybigrigger> pasetbin me some of your errors, those are not valid reasons to have to start over :P
<eagles0513875> Guest54877: if the offtopic chatter keeps up ill be forced to bring an op in here
<oldude67> doesnt even give me the option to boot from-4 not in boot menu..but when i do update-grub it shows it in the list
<billybigrigger> oldude67, if you really want to.....https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<billybigrigger> do you see the image in /boot/?
<oldude67> hold on ill check
<oldude67> nope
<billybigrigger> there's your problem
<oldude67> first kernel is the -2 kernel
<billybigrigger> how did you install that kernel image?
<oldude67> threw updates
<oldude67> sudo aptitude update
<billybigrigger> did it give you an error at all?
<oldude67> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<oldude67> nope
<billybigrigger> check your /var/log/aptitude and the /var/log/apt directory
<oldude67> k
<Guest54877> lol
<eagles0513875> Guest54877: there is nothing funny in this channel
<billybigrigger> oldude67, $ apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.31-4-generic
<Guest54877> lol
<Guest54877> well i have a qeustion not sure if its realated how in heck do we get netflix to stream on ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/d2c303eb0
<billybigrigger> can you paste the output of $ ls /boot
<billybigrigger> to pastebin
<eagles0513875> Guest54877: are you on karmic or jaunty
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/d65734117
<billy_> oldude67: ok, your image is in /boot
<billy_> pastebin the output of $ sudo update-grub
<billy_> please
<Guest54877> netflix.com
<Guest54877> 9.04
<eagles0513875> Guest54877: ask in #ubuntu channel this is for 9.10 support only
<Guest54877> oh more of the same nimrods
<Guest54877> ok i'm on 9.10 now just upgrade to the newst ubuntu there we go shit fuckers
<eagles0513875> Guest54877: thats the rules guest read the channel topic
<eagles0513875> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Guest54877> lol
<eagles0513875> nalioth: :) thanks
<nalioth> aww man, we just got rid of one, and now here's mneptok
 * mneptok shakes like he just don't care
<eagles0513875> nalioth: mind if i pm ya
<billybigrigger> oldude67, ?
<nalioth> eagles0513875: you can PM staff any time
<oldude67> billybigrigger, yes? i pasted it a while back sorry heres the link again.
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/d65734117
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> you must have missed it
<billybigrigger> <billy_> oldude67: ok, your image is in /boot
<billybigrigger> <billy_> pastebin the output of $ sudo update-grub
<billybigrigger> <billy_> please
<oldude67> oh yeah i did sorry..lol
<oldude67> ok hold
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/d75cce83f
<billybigrigger> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-4-generic
<billybigrigger> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-4-generic
<billybigrigger> when you reboot, do you see that image as a choice?
<oldude67> no
<billybigrigger> hmm
<oldude67> thats what i said too..lol
<billybigrigger> well i thought that maybe grub wasn't seeing it in /boot
<billybigrigger> which it is
<billybigrigger> you could manually boot that image
<billybigrigger> oldude67, or i could tell you how to make a custom entry in grub
<BluesKaj> oldude67, what have you got in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?, the linux-images should be listed there as well
<oldude67> BluesKaj, hold on a sec and ill tell ya..
<Guest54877> boot to ya mothers pussy
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, if it doesn't show up there, it's easy to add a new entry in /etc/grub.d/
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, ok , lemme look
<billybigrigger> oldude67, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#User-defined%20Entries
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 has alot of useful reading :P
<billybigrigger> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<billybigrigger> ooh nice :P
<billybigrigger> oldude67, what vbox problems are you having?
<BluesKaj> oldude67, billybigrigger, the  /boot/grub/grub.cfg file is editable so one can add another OS/Partition if grub somehow misses it or after a new OS install
<billybigrigger> oldude67, are they related to this kernel problem? ie. dkms not being able to build the modules?
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/d5ce3a61a
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, no it's not editable :P
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, creating menu entries in /etc/grub.d/ then running update-grub
<BluesKaj> well, i did , yeah , of one updates
<BluesKaj> course
<BluesKaj> anyway ..
<billybigrigger> i don't understand why you can't boot that kernel :(
<billybigrigger> oldude67, might have to ask in #grub
<billybigrigger> show them your pastebins
<billybigrigger> oldude67, try dropping to the grub command line
<oldude67> i am downloading the alpha 3 release
<billybigrigger> and boot the kernel manually would be my next suggestion
<BluesKaj> the kernel module corrupted?
<oldude67> heh knowing my luck the whole system is fubarred...lol
<billybigrigger> why do you have 3 different -4 kernels?
<oldude67> only have a little bit of music on this as its my test box anyways...so if worse comes to worse ill just install the alpha 3 from cd and start from scratch.
<billybigrigger> -pae -generic and -386
<oldude67> idk..lol
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> your running a2 right now?
<oldude67> well i thought i was running a3 from doing updates but it hasnt given me the -4 kernel so probably an abomination of the 2
<billybigrigger> if your fully updated your running a3
<billybigrigger> to be honest i still don't have -4 either :P
<oldude67> ya ive been keeping up with the updates, hoping it would fix the problem
<billybigrigger> The following packages have been kept back:
<billybigrigger>   chromium-browser ffmpeg libpurple0 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<billybigrigger>   pidgin ubuntu-minimal usb-creator
<billybigrigger> so i'm thinking you forced the upgrade of the kernel when you shouldn't have
<oldude67> dont know how i did that as i dont even know how to force something
<oldude67> if it updates it updates..if it dont i wait
<billybigrigger> 32bit or 64bit?
<oldude67> 32
<billybigrigger> hmm
<oldude67> may install 9.04 and run karmic in vbox and see what happens.
<billybigrigger> well getting you the -4 kernel isn't hard
<oldude67> so far its been sucking..lmao
<billybigrigger> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc4/
<billybigrigger> download headers, source, and image
<billybigrigger> then sudo dpkg -i them
<billybigrigger> easy :P
<oldude67> ok ill try that before i do a restart...but have to wait a minute for the alpha 3 to finish downloading first.
<oldude67> only have about 25% left to download
<billybigrigger> $ wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc4/linux-headers-2.6.31-020631rc4-generic_2.6.31-020631rc4_i386.deb && wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc4/linux-image-2.6.31-020631rc4-generic_2.6.31-020631rc4_i386.deb && wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc4/linux-source-2.6.31_2.6.31-020631rc4_all.deb
<billybigrigger> then....
<billybigrigger> sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.31-020631rc4-generic_2.6.31-020631rc4_i386.deb linux-source-2.6.31_2.6.31-020631rc4_all.deb linux-image-2.6.31-020631rc4-generic_2.6.31-020631rc4_i386.deb
<oldude67> egads thats a lot of typing..lmao
<SeveredCross> tab-complete FTW.
<SeveredCross> :)
<BluesKaj> copy & paste
<oldude67> SeveredCross, um ya ok fur why
<oldude67> my copy and paste doesnt work in xchat
<billybigrigger> ??? highlight the text and middle click into the terminal
<oldude67> ah ok... lol i didnt know that one...yeah..lol
<billybigrigger> :P
<oldude67> ill have to remember that one.
<billybigrigger> quicker than right clicking, copy, then right clicking paste :P
<billybigrigger> or ctrl c and v
<oldude67> you got that right...
<billybigrigger> super quick and easy :P
<BluesKaj> heh, i still use ctrl c and v
<yofel> why type all that? just dump them into a seperate folder and run dpkg -i *.deb
<billybigrigger> yofel, always having to one up a guy eh? :P haha
<yofel> yup :P
<oldude67> hey dont confuzzle me im messed up enough..lmao
<BluesKaj> yofel, pls explain that one, i'm confused too :)
<oldude67> yofel, i think i kind of understand what you are talking about as i think i have done something like that in slackware before.
<yofel> create a folder, go in there, wget the files (or move them there somhow) in that folder, run 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' , that will install all .deb files in that folder
<yofel> the seperate folder is to make sure you don't install any other .deb files than the ones you want
<BluesKaj> yofel, cool , gotcha :)
<oldude67> billybigrigger, um got an error...ugh
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/d141df5c4
<billybigrigger> cd /lib/modules/<KERNEL_NAME>
<billybigrigger> ls -la
<billybigrigger> where does build > point to?
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/d7fa20653
<billybigrigger> you forgot to cd
<billybigrigger> :P
<oldude67> um nope i just copied and pasted...lol
<billybigrigger> you have to put in your kernel
<billybigrigger> :P
<oldude67> didnt know about cd
<billybigrigger> hence the <KERNEL_NAME>
<billybigrigger> should be something like /lib/modules/2.6.31-4-generic
<yofel> oldude67: here for c&p: cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<billybigrigger> yeah that works aswell
<DanaG> or backticks work too.
<billybigrigger> but he's not running the -4 kernel yet
<DanaG> !find gtkwidget
<ubottu> File gtkwidget found in cl-clg, fpc-source, lazarus-src, libglrr-gtk-dev, libgtk2.0-dev (and 3 others)
<oldude67> /lib/modules/2.6.31-2-generic$
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> ls -la
<DanaG> hmm, update-manager crashes for me.
<billybigrigger> oldude67, then find build > and tell me where it points
<DanaG> ImportError: No module named gtkwidgets
<DanaG> previous line:     from aptdaemon.gtkwidgets import (AptErrorDialog,
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/d31175105
<billybigrigger> it should point to the linux-headers for that kernel, /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-4-generic
<billybigrigger> oldude67, ok
<billybigrigger> sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-4.generic/ build
<billybigrigger> then...
<billybigrigger> errr
<billybigrigger> 2.6.31-4-generic/ build that should read
<oldude67> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     40 2009-07-28 12:30 build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-4.generic/
<billybigrigger> yup
<billybigrigger> then...
<billybigrigger> oh no
<billybigrigger> sudo rm build
<billybigrigger> 4.generic is wrong
<billybigrigger> should be 4-generic
<oldude67> ok so how do i fix that?
<billybigrigger> sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-4-generic/ build
<billybigrigger> sudo rm build first
<oldude67> /lib/modules/2.6.31-2-generic$  sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-4-generic/ build
<oldude67> ln: creating symbolic link `build': File exists
<billybigrigger> k
<oldude67> um after doing all of this its telling me to reboot should i do that now?
<billybigrigger> sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller start 2.6.31-4-generic
<billybigrigger> should build your vbox modules
<oldude67> yeah it is
<oldude67> anything else or reboot now and crossfingers..lmao
<billybigrigger> reboot
<oldude67> k brb...:D
<alteregoa> high
<BluesKaj> low
<stefanlsd> I installed alpha3 and kept my /home partition. I cant the old data now as its encrypted, anyone got any suggestions or document how to unencrypt this?
<idyle> My auto hiding side panel won't unhide in kubuntu! When I mouse over it, I just see a tiny sliver of it, like it's empty, and can't click on it or configure it or anything!
<kklimonda> stefanlsd, how have you encrypted home?
<idyle> this after I rebooted btw...I just made my bottom panel autohide and it's working fine
<stefanlsd> kklimonda, well, my current home is not the problem. Before i installed karmic, i did a mv of /home/stefan to /home/stefan.upgrade.   Then karmic installed.  so /home/stefan/.Private on /home/stefan type ecryptfs. Which is fine. I need /home/stefan.upgrade  which is encypted...
<billybigrigger> why is it encrypted?
<kklimonda> stefanlsd, was stefan.upgrade also encrypted using ecryptfs ?
<billybigrigger> ohhh nevermind i read that wrong
<kroson> hi people
<stefanlsd> kklimonda, yeah, must of been :)  was default jaunty option...
<kroson> ive been trying to use karmic since alpha 2, but my wireless network card is not working
<kroson> it is a 3945abg nic from intel
<kklimonda> stefanlsd, when you create ecryptfs store you get a key and an information that you should keep it safe
<kroson> is there any solution as of now?
<billybigrigger> kroson, searching forums would be a good start
<kklimonda> it's called mount passphrase
<kroson> id really like to use this version because of the kernel
<kroson> billybigrigger: no luck xD
<stefanlsd> kklimonda, i am pretty sure i know the passphrase i entered... is it possible to decrypt with that alone, or do i need the other stuff also?
<billybigrigger> kroson, not much knowledge of wireless here
<billybigrigger> but is it listed in lspci and is the module loaded?
<kroson> hmm im not with ubuntu now, but i think yes
<Pici> My intel 3945 works fine in Karmic.
<kklimonda> stefanlsd, one way or another (either /home was encrypted using ecryptfs or the other option - frankly I haven't done it in years) passphrase itself isn't enough
<kroson> Pici: have you installed some different driver than the default?
<kroson> and how long has it been working?
<Pici> kroson: Nope. its using the iwl3945 module.
<stefanlsd> kklimonda, k. thanks. I did a rsync before installing, so i still have the data. (thankfully!)
<kklimonda> stefanlsd, then you are one lucky son of a @#$% ;}
<Pici> kroson: Forever.
<kroson> Pici: how long has it been working? and 32 or 64-bit?
<Pici> kroson: 32bit.
<stefanlsd> kklimonda, hehe. yeah!
<kroson> did it work by default? it is strange
<Pici> kroson: Yep. This was an upgrade from Jaunty though.
<kroson> i remember doing an upgrade from jaunty, it broke the wireless as well
<kroson> its weird that nobody has this problem at the forums, it may be a specific hardware issue
<kroson> at jaunty it worked very well
<mvo> DanaG: oh, update-manager crashes? I think I know what the problem is ...
<DanaG> For me, I had to install the python aptdaemon gtk interface.
<mvo> DanaG: yeah, the auto-detection code for that is b0rken :/ it tests for aptd, but not the python bindings
<mvo> DanaG: fixed in bzr
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> Nice, so doing that aptdaemon thing gives a different authentication UI.
<mvo> DanaG: its a dbus based interface (using policykit), with some nice properties
<DanaG> Though the "Applying Change" window is now rather ugly.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Applying%20changes.png
<mvo> its still relatively early in developerment, that is hopefully going to change so that it looks better :)
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Applying%20changes-1.png
<DanaG> It's stopped there.  Have to click "Details" to see why.
<mvo> DanaG: oh, thats a bug
<mvo> DanaG: do you have apt-listchanges installed?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Applying%20changes-2.png
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Why does update-manager not give the VT to apps?  It makes 'less' work poorly when viewing a conffile diff, too.
<DanaG> er, s/VT/console/
<mvo> DanaG: update-manager uses a vte terminal when dpkg is forked, in theory it could re-use the current terminal window (if that is what you mean). but that would be impratical when its started from e..g the menu
<DanaG> What I mean is that the embedded terminal "is not fully functional", as dpkg claims.
<kklimonda> DanaG, looks like a bug to me
<mvo> DanaG: ah, I misunderstood then. I think in this case you hit a bug, it should be as good as the gnome-terminal
<mvo> (its the same widget)
<DanaG> Odd.
<mvo> DanaG: could you please report that against the package "aptdaemon" ?
<mvo> DanaG: and include that apt-listchanges was used?
<DanaG> actually, that's not aptdaemon specifically at fault there -- it's been like that for me always.
<DanaG> The "not fully functional", I mean.
<DanaG> Same thing happens on a conffile prompt, even in Jaunty.
<mvo> oh interessting. do you have a special TERM= setting in your config?
<DanaG> $TERM is just 'xterm'  (quotes not part of it, of course.)
<DanaG> well, that's what a separate gnome-terminal reports.
<DanaG> How do I make 'less' spawn a shell, so I can do that within update-manager?
<mvo> to debug the problem? you could create a package that spawns a shell in its postinst and install that (or run env in the postinst to see what TERM looks like there)
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the terminal also doesn't have job-control.... pressing ctrl-z just gives a literal ^Z.
<DanaG> I know dpkg blocks ctrl-z, but normally, you don't get that character, at least.
<mvo> DanaG: sorry, I can check this out tomorrow (its getting late here). I would be interessted if you have the same problem without aptdaemon, for now I suspect its just a bug there - but if not, then I wonder if the "normal" synaptic based progress in update-manager shows the same message
<DanaG> I'll try next time I boot back to Jaunty, if that'd help.
<mvo> yeah, that would be good
<DanaG> ooh, I got a conffile change... so now I can 'Z' it.
<portuguesemafia> how do i change the xboot when i install 9.10 on restart i cant see 9.04 and vista only a blue screen with 9.10
<DanaG> DBUS_STARTER_BUS_TYPE=system                PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin                LANG=en_US.UTF8                DEBIAN_FRONTEND=passthrough                DPKG_NO_TSTP=yes                DEBCONF_PIPE=/tmp/aptdaemon-hqmo_v/debconf.socket                PWD=/                DBUS_STARTER_ADDRESS=unix:path=/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket,guid=9d3dec38376c01ad15723a944a6f207b
<DanaG> Replaced each line break with 16 spaces.
<yofel> !grub2 | portuguesemafia
<ubottu> portuguesemafia: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yofel> portuguesemafia: see dual-booting
<mvo> DanaG: so no TERM In there at all?
<mvo> DanaG: I guess that is (at least part of) the bug then
<DanaG> Either that, or the 'z' didn't hand the env.  But the conffile diff thing also reports the "is not fully functional".
<portuguesemafia> thanks
<portuguesemafia> netstat
<SeveredCross> Is the new sound applet GNOME's doing, or is it Ubuntu's doing>
<Sebboh> Hi. I've got a semi-broken Karmic system.. I got it booted to console with an old kernel, but X doesn't work. How do I connect to wifi from the console?
<alteregoa> use a port retarder
<kklimonda> Sebboh, using ifconfig, iwconfig and (if you use wpa) wpa_supplicant
<kklimonda> and then dhclient
<alteregoa> meow
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what ever did happen to those ARM Netbook plans Canonical had made?
<BUGabundo> guud evening ;)
<BUGabundo> hi my fellow Ubuntu Members, Devs, Ubunteros, and other strangers :)
 * BUGabundo is Happyy
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo - nice desktop screenshots
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<BUGabundo> thanks my beloved friend kklimonda
<BUGabundo> where's yours?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, I use default settings
 * BUGabundo wonders if he should create a new wiki page just for screanshots
<BUGabundo> weekly screenshots from *everyone*
<kklimonda> I don't even change wallpaper (as I never see it anyway ;) )
<BUGabundo> don't lie to us!
<BUGabundo> _we know the truth_
<kklimonda> ok, fine - my wallpaper is so explicit I can't show it before midnight
<DanaG> "midnight" is relative.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> hey arand
<arand> BUGabundo: eyo
<kklimonda> DanaG, as it's always before midnight somewhere my desktop is safe ;)
<BUGabundo> this is quiet
<BUGabundo> nothing broken today ? :p
<charlie-tca> or everything is broken today?
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> dear friend
<BUGabundo> how are you feeling today?
<charlie-tca> Good evening, sir
<charlie-tca> fit as a broken fiddle
<yofel> NOOOOOOOOOOO.......
<yofel> I just deleted my firefox profile...
 * yofel goes searching for the backup...
<charlie-tca> backed it up, huh?
<charlie-tca> Backed mine up on two different systems, and managed to delete both once
<yofel> yeah, It's backed up, but the backup is stored on another pc
<yofel> how? deleted it and then synced the backup? :P
<BUGabundo> AYYYYYYY yofel
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> I used to run BZR on those things
<BUGabundo> need otom ake one again
<charlie-tca> No, simply reinstalled on one system, then on the other
<yofel> ouch
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I forgot to backup my 5 yo cheat codes
<DanaG> I have backups... but I don't have backups of the backups.
<BUGabundo> all my little tricks and bash scripts lost
<DanaG> It's also on the same drive as my bulk-storage drive.
<yofel> grmbl... found the backup, but it's already a week old, nice reminder to sync more often...
<charlie-tca> When I did the first reinstall, it worked so well, I didn't even think twice about the other one...
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> damn ubuntu...works so well we forget backups
<BUGabundo> :P
 * charlie-tca thinks it only takes once
<DanaG> ARGH!
<BUGabundo> ARRGGGG
<DanaG> Something just wiped out all my compiz settings!
<BUGabundo> _who are we fithing tonigh Captain?_
<BUGabundo> ahh that
<BUGabundo> it happens all the time
<BUGabundo> I just export it everytime I change something
<BUGabundo> and then import when that happens
<DanaG> oh, and somehow gdm's metacity was still running when my desktop started.
<yofel> hm, never happend to me
<DanaG> ugh, and the thing I exported... doesn't actually have my settings in it!
<DanaG> wait, it does have them...
<DanaG> they're just not taking effect!
<BUGabundo> DanaG: known bug
<DanaG> WHY IS THIS STILL HERE? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/231904
<BUGabundo> metacity will run ALWAYS after startup
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231904 in metacity "Metacity and Compiz fight to be "compositing manager" (dup-of: 178953)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178953 in metacity "Cannot switch to Compiz if Metacity compositor is enabled" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> and delay startup, and mess after login
<DanaG> oh, and my gdm wallpaper is not retained... it repaints black when I drag stuff over it.
<DanaG> here's how I started compiz this time:
<DanaG> sh -c 'compiz --replace & compiz --replace &'
<DanaG> in alt-f2 menu.
<BUGabundo> I just see the default wallpaper
<BUGabundo> until a few secs into login!!!
<DanaG> try opening an xterm as the gdm user.
<BUGabundo> I fill like to replace the file on disk to fix it
<TigerCR1200> Anyone else having Brasero not recognize blank media?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: you just need it once
<BUGabundo> compiz --replace
<BUGabundo> OR --reload
<DanaG> No, then metacity refuses to let go.
<BUGabundo> since it should already be running
<DanaG> ah, I had just plain killed it.
<charlie-tca> TigerCR1200: yes, since about alpha2
<TigerCR1200> oh joy, guess that explains it all
<TigerCR1200> Any working burner?
<charlie-tca> Bug 397906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397906 in linux "blank cd-r not detected [Karmic]" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397906
<TigerCR1200> Hell hell I found a new bug for it, but not that one
<charlie-tca> There seems to be at least one new one everyday for it
<duncan__> anyone know if the bugs with ext4 and power loss have been fixed with newer kernels?  had heard about it in the past
<BUGabundo> duncan__: should have
<BUGabundo> I have no probs so far
<BUGabundo> and I've had at least 4 forced shutdowns
<BUGabundo> as long as ppl run FSCK after the crash it should be fine
<DanaG> I've just set my laptop to use data=journal mode.
<duncan__> I'm running 9.04 with my kernel upgraded to 30.3, and really prefer the performance leap with ext4 so just seeing how cautious I need to be
<DanaG> It's always a good idea to do backups, anyway.
<BUGabundo> I did not see any performance boots
<DanaG> Storage is relatively cheap nowadays.
<BUGabundo> really, I did not
<BUGabundo> but I was using XFS already
<DanaG> Back in Jaunty, I saw a large improvement going ext3->ext4, especially in terms of boot time.
<duncan__> yeah I first installed as a test on ext3 and then reformatted and isntalled with ext4 and I boot and load in almost no time flat
<BUGabundo> DanaG: clean install from / ext3 to ext4 I reduced from 30 to 19 secs boot to GDM
<BUGabundo> but on /home with XFS I see no extra performance, now with ext4
<duncan__> and the performance compared to ntfs is even better ;) Microsoft really needs to update their filesystem
<DanaG> ntfs-3g sucks in terms of performance.
<dajomu> according to phoronix.com ext3 still is faster than ext4
<DanaG> When I'm copying SATA -> SATA, and getting 5 megabytes per second.... yeah, that sucks.
<duncan__> i'm just talking ntfs under windows :)
<duncan__> not through ntfs-3g
<duncan__> saving and loading a large spreadsheet I was working on in windows took about 10-15 second takes about 1-2 with ext4 in 9.04
<BUGabundo> DanaG: for me any external disk to external disk
<BUGabundo> on what ever FS
<BUGabundo> is SLOWWWW
<BUGabundo> why is OOo so much faster on debian then on ubuntu?
<duncan__> what is the speed of the HD?  and is it usb 2.0?
<BUGabundo> my work pc takes like <3 secs to open
<BUGabundo> here takes like 10 sec
<duncan__> OO.o runs quite fast for me in 9.04
<BUGabundo> 6 secs to spash, 12.5 sec to open Writer
<BUGabundo> :(
<duncan__> weird
<nhasian> hello everyone
<duncan__> let me time it real fast
<duncan__> <3 seconds to open a spreadsheet from oo.o being closed
<BUGabundo> no idea why my system is so slow
<BUGabundo> its a fresh install
<BUGabundo> hey nhasian
<duncan__> 32 or 64bit kernel?
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   language-pack-gnome-pt: Depends: language-pack-gnome-pt-base (>= 1:9.10+20090725) but 1:9.04+20090413 is to be installed
<BUGabundo> grrr
<nhasian> BUGabundo, hey how's karmic treating you?
<BUGabundo> 64bits FTW
<BUGabundo> nhasian: with an hammer !!
<duncan__> running 32bit here
<duncan__> what about at work?
<nhasian> i'm waiting for the new brasero to hit the repo so i can use my cd burner again
<BUGabundo> 6bits debian squeeze
<BUGabundo> with 8GiBs of sweet RAM
<BUGabundo> 4 GiB here
<BUGabundo> 320 GiBs 5400 / allll ext4
<duncan__> processor at work and home?
<BUGabundo> work ext3 on sata 250 7200
<BUGabundo> humm not sure
<BUGabundo> C2D something
<BUGabundo> here is a 2.4GHz T8300
<duncan__> well i'm stumped then because my laptop i'm on is only an AMD 64 X2 Turion @ 2ghz
<duncan__> and the HD is a 200gig @ 5400 with ext4
<nhasian> even entry level computers are coming with 3Gig ram minimum.  i think its the End of Days for 32bit OS.
<BUGabundo> don't
<BUGabundo> ppl seem to be nitting to PAE now :(
<BUGabundo> even to joker here, kklimonda
 * kklimonda nods
<kklimonda> now that pae kernel is in archive I see no reason to use 64 bit system ;)
 * nhasian laughs
<duncan__> i'm just using 32bit as certain application I use are questionable in 64bit and I don't want to be running dual libraries to run some programs, the performance i'de gain from 64bit on this laptop isn't that great
<DanaG> My external drive is eSATA, so it's natively  fast.
<DanaG> But ntfs-3g is dog-slow.
<DanaG> In Windows, I can get, oh, at least 50 megabytes per second.
<duncan__> if only windows could read ext4 :p
<kklimonda> duncan__, it can't? there are drivers for ext3
<SeveredCross> kklimonda: The default enabled features for ext4 prevent mounting as ext3.
<DanaG> that was odd... I started gnome login, then switched to tty0... and then when I switched back, it claimed I wasn't 'permitted' to mount a usb disk thingy.
<duncan__> not that i've seen, there may be some out now
<BUGabundo> DanaG: can you try external to external please?
<DanaG> yet, when I clicked on it... it mounted.
<SeveredCross> There is an ext3 driver, but it just complains about unsupported features if you try to mount ext4.
<DanaG> I only have one eSATA port, and that drive is not on hand at the moment.
<mac_v> DanaG: the rfkill command in rc.local didnt work:(
<DanaG> Dang.
<DanaG> Perhaps the module hadn't loaded yet?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: it can even be two usb sticks!!!
<BUGabundo> I need someone to test that
<DanaG> USB is slow, anyway.
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/321862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321862 in linux "Intrepid: Ubuntu has severe problems when using two USB HDDs at the same time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mac_v> DanaG: i tried even from terminal after boot, it doesnt do anything!
<BUGabundo> DanaG: not THIS slow
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, have you applied for bugcontrol already?
<mac_v> hei guys, does anyone know where the /etc/modprobe.d/options settings for *wireless* have been moved?[some settings are set as xxxx.conf , but wireless killswitch state doesnt accept the settings from there]
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: no
<BUGabundo> you know I'm too lazy for that
<BUGabundo> I'm waiting they give it to me
<kklimonda> :D
<DanaG> Make a new file:
<DanaG> /etc/modprobe.d/whatever.conf
<DanaG> where "whatever" is... well, you get the idea.
<mac_v> DanaG: i tried ... that;p , but no go :(
<DanaG> Make a new file, so it won't get a conffile upgrade prompt.
<DanaG> cat: /dev/ttyUSB0: Invalid argument
<DanaG> what the heck?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what filesystems are you usb hdds?
<mac_v> those settings worked in intrepid , when i upgraded to Jaunty... that file became a backup , and the option were moved somewhere! i still havent found where!
<DanaG> what option?
<mac_v> /etc/modprobe.d/options
<DanaG> You don't have to find where they are currently... you can just make a new conf file.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: need an hammer?
<mac_v> i tried that
<DanaG> Naw, a putty knife would at least let my pry the thing open.
<mac_v> but wireless doesn read the .conf option from modprobe.d  anymore
<DanaG> What's the driver?
<mac_v> iwl3945
<mac_v> oh!
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, copying mp3's from 1 usb stick to the other isn't all that slow
<DanaG> hmm, perhaps the option has been renamed?
<billybigrigger> getting ~4mb/s writes via iotop
<DanaG> I know at least iwlagn had some get renamed.
<DanaG> bit, or Byte?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, billybigrigger@cabo:/media/00AA-F35A$ time cp /media/16GB/boot/*.mp3 /media/00AA-F35A/
<billybigrigger> real	0m24.216s
<DanaG> 4mb and 4MB are not the same.  =þ
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: anything
<mac_v> maybe... but noone seems to know renamed to what :(
<DanaG> modinfo iwl3945
<DanaG> that should say.
<billybigrigger> bug 4M/s
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4 in rosetta "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4
<BUGabundo> mostly my tests were on FAT32 and ntfs
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: rsync -vrhP --stats
 * mac_v looks
<billybigrigger> both my usb sticks are fat32
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: that's _slow_
<BUGabundo> I can get my usbstick up to 16MiB/s
<BUGabundo> and HDs to 21
<BUGabundo> e-sata to 48
<billybigrigger> those were 4meg mp3 files
<billybigrigger> haven't tested anything bigger than an mp3
<BUGabundo> $ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null& pid=$!
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:/media/00AA-F35A$ rsync -vrhP --stats /home/billybigrigger/linux-source-2.6.31-rc4-billybigrigger0727_2.6.31-rc4-billybigrigger0727-10.00.Custom_all.deb /media/00AA-F35A/
<billybigrigger> sending incremental file list
<billybigrigger> linux-source-2.6.31-rc4-billybigrigger0727_2.6.31-rc4-billybigrigger0727-10.00.Custom_all.deb
<billybigrigger>       62.74M 100%   43.78MB/s    0:00:01 (xfer#1, to-check=0/1)
<BUGabundo>   $ kill -USR1 $pid; sleep 1; kill $pid
<BUGabundo> just replace the of
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> make a nice 1GiB file
<BUGabundo> and then rsync it
<billybigrigger> how bout a 60meg linux source deb :P
<duncan__> hmm, is it possible to format a flash drive from fat to ext?
<billybigrigger> that one is only a 60M usb stick, i'll try something bigger on my 16GB stick
<yofel> duncan__: it's possible to format it with any filesystem available in ubuntu
<duncan__> hmm, wonder how much of a performance gain it would get
<duncan__> btw, how is the new framework in 9.10 they used to replace pidgin?
<yofel> duncan__: well, forgetting the performance, you loose windows compatibility and you gain linux permission support
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, billybigrigger@cabo:/media/00AA-F35A$ rsync -vrhP --stats /home/billybigrigger/linux-image-2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger0714_2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger0714-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb /media/16GB/
<billybigrigger> sending incremental file list
<billybigrigger> linux-image-2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger0714_2.6.31-rc3-billybigrigger0714-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb
<billybigrigger>      377.51M 100%   48.09MB/s    0:00:07 (xfer#1, to-check=0/1)
<billybigrigger> peaked at 52MB/s
<duncan__> yofel, yeah I've got a few flash drives wouldn't mind having one for my project files that only works in linux
<yofel> In my case I could live without the permission support, but the fact that windows filesystems can't handle symlinks drives me crazy :P
<BUGabundo> right... the file was already there
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> but that's FAST
<billybigrigger> ? what do you mean the file was already there
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: <30 sec is not enouth to fill  the usb controler buffer
<BUGabundo> it only slows down after several minutes copy
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: try bonnie++
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> its just to short on time
<billybigrigger> k, 8GB .mkv it is
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> hah 10s in it drops to 2M/s
<kklimonda> heh, I got an awesome error when trying to copy a folder over ftp in nautilus: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29637090/error-copying.png
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: right
<BUGabundo> and it will slow down even more
<BUGabundo> btw it also happens on debia
<BUGabundo> so I guess it's a kernel bug
<billybigrigger> up to 5.3MB/s
<billybigrigger> it's climbing, not dropping
<BUGabundo> ahahahah
<BUGabundo> File is a Directory
<DanaG> damnit, computer hard-locked again.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I get that when I plug USB
<DanaG> I think it has something to do with the usb serial adapter.
<DanaG> The only thing I did right when it froze: I turned on a device attached to the serial port.
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> any thing other them my mouse
<BUGabundo> will freeze my system
<BUGabundo> only on 31-4
<BUGabundo> -3 is OK
<kklimonda> heh, sounds scary :)
<DanaG> The USB part was already connected, though.
<DanaG> So, the mere reading from serial port would've been what locked it up.  Odd.
<xim_> does the 9.10 release come with the cylender-cube plugin for compiz?
<coz_> xim_,  yes it should
<coz_> xim_,  look in ccsm   cube refelction and deformation plugin
<coz_> xim_,  then the Deformation tab
<xim_> well i dont have it yet
<coz_> oh
<xim_> but sweet
<BUGabundo> xim_: even jaunty had it!
<BUGabundo> but now we have FISHS on it woot
<coz_> :)
<BUGabundo> see http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/Desktop/20090727-2.png.php
<xim_> nicce, 3d windows also?
<xim_> i had to manually add that in 8.10
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> that's not default
<BUGabundo> that's A LOT of compiz settings hacking at work
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> DanaG: LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> DanaG: kklimonda <3 you
<kklimonda> thanks ;)
<xim_> yea i r l33t h4x0r!
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: your secret is safe with me
<BUGabundo> how could you even think that? can you see the way _he_ writes?
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> please, I'm eating - if I choke myself while laughing I'll hold you responsible :P
<BUGabundo> ahahahaahahaahahaahahaha
<BUGabundo> isn't it a bit late?
<BUGabundo> its like 24:30 there right?
<kklimonda> well, ya - I eat at weird hours
<DanaG> damnit, usb-serial adapter is causing kernel ooooopses.
<DanaG> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000020
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I'm trying to get my prnt scrn to work while holding down the scroll wheel but I get nothing ..what's the setting ?
<DanaG> and I'm guessing that if I just pull the thing out of the USB port... it'll lock up.
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: scroll wheel????
<BUGabundo> I just hit fn+scrlk
<BluesKaj> on the mouse , to rotate the cube
<DanaG> hmm, now it's working, or so it seems.
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: I don't use the scroll
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> I use ctrl+alt+drag
<BUGabundo> and I timed screenshot of 2 secs
<DanaG> damnit, it did it again.
<DanaG> Blocked all input devices.
<DanaG> Including ACPI ones.  But yet, the little CPU usage thingy in my panel was still working.
<DanaG> oh, and:  gnome-session[3793]: WARNING: Unable to find provider 'compiz' of required component 'windowmanager'
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> took me 4 tries
<BUGabundo> but manage to make -4 crash with my 3G modem
<DanaG> oh yeah, and trying to efi-boot... results in not finding initramfs/.
<DanaG> I also get /proc/cmdline: no such file or directory
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, not quite as fancy as yours but like this ? http://imagebin.ca/view/YYp3wFMe.html
<duncan__> am I the only one who like the minimal effects that come as default? :p
<BUGabundo> whoooooooooo nice
<BUGabundo> duncan__: yes :P
<duncan__> well crap ;)
<duncan__> haha
<duncan__> hmm, I wonder whall all we will have in 10.04, seeing as it is the next LTS
<duncan__> what*
<SKB> just more stability fixes i guess
<duncan__> maybe a fully stable compiz version 1.0 ;)
<BUGabundo> duncan__: MUAAAAUUA
<duncan__> especially one that doesn't destroy itself when it gets introduced to wine :)
<duncan__> compositing + wine = bad
<DanaG> here are my settings: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Dana_Compiz.profile
<duncan__> atm anyways
<DanaG> Wine audio == bad, too.
<BluesKaj> duncan__, so far so good in karmic ....compiz seems to run fine on the newest kde 4 too
<duncan__> BluesKaj, well that is good to hear, and I always found it weird that kubuntu uses compiz instead of kwin
<duncan__> but for wine I usually avoid all issues by setting up a separate xserver that doesn't load a DE
<BluesKaj> duncan__, there is a choice but I don't much effects with kwin . Not that I use it much . mainly to impress friends and relatives :)
<BluesKaj> get much
<BluesKaj> whiz-bang stuff
<duncan__> BluesKaj, hehe yeah, I just use the default effects that add to usability, alot of the fancy stuff I stay away from as it just distracts me
<BluesKaj> wobbly windows and some transparency is ok
<DanaG> Take a read of my settings in browser.
<BluesKaj> W7 has wobblies too I think
<DanaG> Nope.
<duncan__> I use WIn7 on my desktop and no wobblies
<DanaG> Normal-window: open is dream, close is sidekick.  Min/UnMin is Lamp.  Menus are Vacuum.
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-29
<BluesKaj> Oh I thought it was just my version that din't have them
<BUGabundo> since DanaG share his : http://files.getdropbox.com/u/112892/compiz11.profile
<BluesKaj> hmm, think I'll boot into W7 and do some looking around
<BUGabundo> WARNING: YOUR SYSTEM WILL AUTODESTROY AFTER 2 SECS WITH THIS COMPIZ PROFILE :P
<BluesKaj> see you guys on the other side :)
<duncan__> windows 7 is nice but I only am going to use it on my desktop
<duncan__> server = debian or the next LTS from ubuntu, laptop= ubuntu, media center = arch linux
<duncan__> I really like arch linux but the constant updates cause too many breaks for practical use
<DanaG> I just have one system I actively use.
<DanaG> And it's the one I'm on now.
<duncan__> I only use my desktop for games and graphics really, I do all my work on my laptop
<maxb> Gah. I wish people would stop breaking things
<maxb> gnome-sound-properties has vanished and now there is nowhere to configure your sound theme
<duncan__> for 9.10?
<DanaG> Well, I do hate how now I can't have the gnome volume control bind to hda-intel directly.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: +1
<DanaG> Max is 0.00db, min is -89.1db.
<DanaG> That's pretty absurd.
<DanaG> s/db/dB/
<DanaG> And where's gnome-volume-control?
<duncan__> whoa, compiz is a bit out of date
<duncan__> er compiz website
<DanaG> 50% is -45dB.
<DanaG> So, an entire half of the volume range is basically too quiet.
<duncan__> i can open gnome-volume-control fine through command line, but that is in 9.04 ;)
<BUGabundo> duncan__: maybe cause they are code hackers not web desiners?
<duncan__> BUGabundo, just saying :P
<SeveredCross> maxb: The replacement sound properties applet is horribly broken.
<duncan__> hmm
<duncan__> RSS in evolution is a bit iffy
<DanaG> Oh yeah, where'd the disk mounter applet go?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I have it
<DanaG> What's the package?
<BUGabundo> hey mndo. bem bindo
<BUGabundo> no idea DanaG :p
<DanaG> !find disk-mounter
<ubottu> Package/file disk-mounter does not exist in karmic
<DanaG> !find disk-mount
<ubottu> Package/file disk-mount does not exist in karmic
 * DanaG gives up.
<duncan__> heh
<DanaG> ... so as not to spam the channel.
<duncan__> we don't mind ;)
<mndo> BUGabundo, hi there!
<yofel> DanaG: you *do* know that you can /msg ubottu? :P
<BUGabundo> duncan__: but OPs do
<duncan__> !find mountmanager
<ubottu> Found: mountmanager
<BUGabundo> and there's apt-cache search
<BluesKaj> this Kvirc seems easier to use than i remember ...colourful too
<duncan__> heh, that's amusing, AVG destroying iTunes
<BluesKaj> duncan__:  the windows are a bit herky jerky on W7 build 7100
<BUGabundo> duncan__: OT
<duncan__> BluesKaj, weird I didn't notice it on my desktop
<DanaG> Now, I wish I could fix the danged INITRAMFS!
<alteregoa> yeah thats a nasty thingy inside your computer, its like a rat who is seeking for food
<BluesKaj> duncan__:  interesting i had a  browser window on top of the chat  page, when you answered and your text showed up in a little dialog box  in bottom right hand corner
<duncan__> BluesKaj, nice, IRC client feature?
<BluesKaj> yeah, cool
<BluesKaj> never been a mirc fan and xchat  has pukey colours that i'm too lazy to edit , but so far Kvirc seems to be the solution to my windows IRC Client
<BUGabundo> I just use Pidgin
<BUGabundo> no colors here AFAIK
<BluesKaj> hehe, on wondows ?
<duncan__> i've always used xchat I think i'm just used to the colors
<duncan__> pidgin works fine on windows last time I checked
<BluesKaj> really never did the IM thing much anyway
<duncan__> msn and googletalk for me, on a side note, how is the pidgin replacement in 9.10?
<billybigrigger> empathy is junk
 * BUGabundo $ rsync -a /home/BUGabundo /dev/bed
<billybigrigger> but soon it will support audio/video cat
<mob> evening all
<duncan__> i'm kind of curious why they are opting to get rid of pidgin as the default?
<BUGabundo> lousy upstream support
<BUGabundo> better intergration on gnome
<duncan__> ah
<BUGabundo> AV support
<duncan__> all good reasons ;)
<nhasian> duncan__, you should have seen the backlash from everyone like a month ago when they decided to switch to empathy.
<nhasian> duncan__, since empathy wasnt yet ready for primetime, but should be ready by the time 9.10 is released
<duncan__> nhasian, hehe I can imagine, alot of people like pidgin.  I've been out of the ubuntu scene for a while, was using Arch linux for a long time
<duncan__> but I don't get backlash to things like that.  remove the packages and install which ever one you want :p
<nhasian> duncan__, i hear Arch is pretty good but i havent tried it yet.  when i first tested empathy 2.27.2 it wouldnt even connect to yahoo or msn.  but it is very usable now in only a few weeks time
<mob> quick question , .. is there an easy uninstall for karmik and reinstall to jaunty in case this blows up lol
<nhasian> mob, nope
<nhasian> mob, afaik you cannot downgrade any version of ubuntu
<mob> so no sudo apt uninstall ;[
<nhasian> mob as long as you have a separate /home partition then installing a new ubuntu is easy
<duncan__> nhasian, arch is very good but it takes more time than I like to maintain, constant updates, etc... especially when using KDE4 and having a version upgrade every month with 600mb to download, I'm happy sitting back with ubuntu 9.04 with a upgraded kernel and some other configuration done
<mob> k ty  sounding like not a good idea , but still want to see if it fixes my intel video issues
<duncan__> mob why not just try upgrading your kernel inside of 9.04?
<mob> ?
<mob> noob here
<duncan__> one moment
<yofel> mob: you should be able to check that with the live cd/usb
<nhasian> duncan__, arch doesnt even have a gui installed by default?  <faint>
<duncan__> nhasian, nope, you get a base system and then install the packages you want
<yofel> duncan__: that sounds somewhat like gentoo
<nhasian> mob, yeah i hear karmic has a lot of improvements for intel graphics adaptors
<duncan__> nhasian, arch is about as close as you can get to plain unpatched linux without having to compile from source
<nhasian> mob, i have an nvidia adaptor so i cant take advantage of the new goodies for intel cards yet
<mob> i got a dinosaure here 82830m gcc rev 4 ..8 meg i think
<duncan__> yofel, aye the main difference between arch and gentoo is that gentoo is source based and arch is binary
<mob> hard to add an adapter to a laptop lol
<mob> if i could ...
<duncan__> mob, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161856  download the packages from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and when you reboot it should load into the new kernel by default
<nhasian> does that mean that everytime you install something on gentoo you have to compile it?
<duncan__> nhasian, yes everything has to compile
<mob> give it a shot
<nhasian> what a waste of processing time
<yofel> duncan__: mob for better intel performance you don't only need the new kernel
<yofel> you also need new intel driver xserver mesa ...
<mob> ill be back 4 that lol
<duncan__> nhasian, that's why I used arch, as it's binary
<duncan__> nhasian, same concept, no compiling necessary
<yofel> mob: you could try new kernel with x-edgers ppa, but that's pretty unstable
<duncan__> I had to upgrade my kernel as no kernel prior to 2.6.30 allows my laptop to work properly for bootup and sleep/hibernate
<nhasian> i guess mob went to go install karmic
<alteregoa> x-edgers?
<duncan__> nhasian, I hope not as all he wants is fixed intel performance :p
<yofel> alteregoa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa [use at own risk]
<nhasian> i've been pretty happy with karmic so far  guess i've just been lucky
<alteregoa> intel fixes those atom cpus thanks to those heads at intel atom cpu with 8w tdp but everything included vga/northbridge/sbridge/dualcore/ht
<duncan__> alteregoa, what issues are you having with atoms?  my mediacenter which is atom based has been working fine for 5+ months
<yofel> nhasian: mee too actually, eeePC works fine, thinkpad learned how to suspend without crashing, some tings are annoying but well, alpha
<nhasian> yeah like my cdburner doesnt work yet... but hopefully after the brasero update it will work again
<duncan__> yofel, what chipset was the thinkpad?
<yofel> duncan__: lspci http://pastebin.com/f694b14fe
<duncan__> yofel, did you also have issues with it booting and shutting down when on battery power?
<yofel> duncan__: nope
<alteregoa> i have issues with the chipsets
<alteregoa> those chipsets consume itself 20w or up
<duncan__> yofel, until the most recent kernel my notebook would die when trying to suspend or hibernate and would halt on shutdown and bootup unless I held down a key or had AC plugged in
<duncan__> was incredible obnoxious
<yofel> duncan__: well, until carmic suspend/hibernate crashed and on shutdown it would hang ~20s before poweroff thanks to the nvidia driver
<yofel> that reminds me... there was another issue that sometimes when booting the kernel would permanently turn on the pcspkr -> wtf?
<duncan__> yeah, kernel team has done a great job with .30 and .31 so far
<duncan__> fixed alot of issues all at once
<duncan__> yofel, http://pastebin.com/m5a7311d
<duncan__> well apparently I pasted twice in there but you get the point ;)
<yofel> duncan__: you could use pastebinit to prevent that :P
<duncan__> :D
<duncan__> hmm, is 9.10 going to include firefox 3.5.x
<yofel> duncan__: it's already included, just not default, but will be for release
<yofel> !info firefox-3.5 karmic
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 931 kB, installed size 3580 kB
<duncan__> that's good :) I tried the 3.5 package in 9.04 but integration was a bit messed up and extensions were broken
<yofel> !info firefox-3.5 jaunty
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<yofel> ah, finally got updated... it was still the beta4 a while ago...
<duncan__> yeah
<duncan__> when I installed it, it was 3.5.1
<duncan__> 3.5 is nice a speedy, and I like the private browsing option instead of having to wipe history
<yofel> it sure is speedier here, but auto scrolling (middle click) is broken [uses a lot of cpu and scrolls slowly while lagging] and the deatchable tabs work sometimes get in my way
<duncan__> hmm, I have always used manual middle mouse scrolling, so I haven't noticed that
<duncan__> weird it would mess up that much
<yofel> actually it's not always broken, scrolling up works most of the time only scrolling downwards lags like that ~2s and works fine after that
<yofel> maybe I'm just too fast for firefox and he doesn't like scrolling while the page still gets loaded? :P
<duncan__> wonder what is messed up in the code to cause that, especially since it is a regression
<duncan__> haha
<duncan__> maybe :p
<duncan__> it's funny, when chrome first came out I really liked it but firefox 3.5 has adopted all the features I liked in chrome
<duncan__> so i'll probably never touch chrome again
<yofel> well, theres chromium for linux as well, but the only thing that I find better there are the detachable tabs, they work flawless in chromium while I sometimes need a few tries in ffx3.5
<duncan__> yeah
<yofel> hm wait, that seems fixed now
<duncan__> I think it's because firefox is emulating what chrome does, as in chrome each tab is a seperate process
<duncan__> but speaking of browsers, I really wish the KDE team would switch Konqueror over to webkit as when I was using kde4 khtml was massacring the webpages I visited
<yofel> duncan__: yeah, that's a really neat feature of chromium IMHO, but since I use 64bit flash I haven't had a firefox crash in a long while so it's not that neccessary anymore
<yofel> hehe
<duncan__> same goes for evolution, as it likes to shit itself when I try and use gecko for RSS feeds and when I used ghtml it eats webpages alive
<duncan__> I'm like >.> what happened to the formatting, it's like the made the webpage all one column when in ghtml
<yofel> hm evolution... heard that it got better now, but switching from thunderbird would be too much work for me :P
<yofel> o.O
 * yofel fails to visualize that...
<duncan__> I personally don't see the point in developing ghtml and khtml when gecko and webkit both do an excellent job, are open source, and conform to standards
<yofel> +1
<yofel> actually epiphany-webkit seems quite usable now, last time I tested it it would crash all the time
<duncan__> yeah, I tried to webkit addon for konqueror about 4-5 months ago and it exploded on me
<duncan__> I've decided to stay far away from KDE4 until it is completely stable and even then with the amount of work and polish the ubuntu team puts into integrating everything with gnome I lose alot of my interest in KDE4
<duncan__> I remember booting into kde4 and having my entire desktop gone because my config file went wonky for no reason so I had to go into the command line and delete it and rebuild all my applets
<yofel> hheh, I've tried kubuntu in every release so far, and 4.3 seems to be the first kde release thats actually usable, the previous ones had constant crashing and bad keyboard shortcut support here :(
<duncan__> yeah same
<duncan__> 4.3 seems to be what 4.0 should of been, but I feel more at home with gnome atm regardless
<yofel> mee too, I guess I'm just too used to it after all that time...
<duncan__> KDE4 on a design level seems to over complicate some things
<yofel> and since Qt 4.5 has gtk-style support I miss kde even less :)
<duncan__> I'm like, i'm a programmer by trade, getting my BA/MA in computer science. that doesn't mean I want to have to build my panels from scratch
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> I tried gentoo once on my desktop pc
<duncan__> gnome offers enough flexibility and makes every days tasks thoughtless, like they should be.  If I really want to do something fancy i'll be in the terminal anyways
<yofel> but the only purpose I could find is if somebody wants to set up a really speacial configuration
<yofel> other than that, it just increases my power bill -.-
<duncan__> gentoo, arch, slackware are very good distrobutions for learning linux, as you build your system from scratch and learn what does what and how to fix things if they break
<d0htem> will karmic include ruby 1.9.1?
<duncan__> or if you want bleeding edge software all the time, but i've learned to care less about that the older I get
<yofel> and installing gnome on gentoo was like... 'emerge gnome' check that you didn't get recursive depends with your use flags and go to sleep
<duncan__> !find ruby
<ubottu> Found: libqt4-ruby1.8, libqt4-ruby1.8-dev, libruby1.8, libruby1.8-dbg, libruby1.9 (and 594 others)
<d0htem> only 1.9.0 is installed
<d0htem> and no one uses that :/
<d0htem> its either 1.8+ or 1.9.1
<d0htem> u have an entire rep for 1.9.0 and its useless ! :/
<duncan__> yofel, haha yeah, that's why I used arch, it did almost everything gentoo does but is binary so it just downloads packages like any other rpm or deb based distro
<yofel> well, I'm off to bed then too, good night
<duncan__> goodnight
<BluesKaj> duncan__,  are you in Alaska , or do you just have a really good proxy setup ? :)
<billybigrigger> yofel, i'm actually installing gentoo right now :P
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, I think yofel hit the sack
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> he sure did
<BluesKaj> gentoo , why ?
<billybigrigger> dunno
<billybigrigger> messing around
<BluesKaj> hehe
<billybigrigger> have you tried it?
<BluesKaj> a long time ago before i realized that I had no clue what all the terms meant in the instructions , so I went wit debian
<billybigrigger> heh
<BluesKaj> I still don't see the point of it
<billybigrigger> i like the idea of building your system from scratch
<BluesKaj> it's prolly still over my head
<DanaG> (gnome-power-manager:12849): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't suspend: failed to check authorisation: Remote Exception invoking org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Authority.CheckAuthorization() on /org/freedesktop/PolicyKit1/Authority at name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Action org.freedesktop.devicekit.power.suspend is not registered
<billybigrigger> like manually doing everything, partitioning, filesytems, compiling the kernel, installing the bootloader
<billybigrigger> tis fun stuff :P
<BluesKaj> partitioning isn't a problem , but compiling the kernel sounds a bit ambitious for my skills :)
<DanaG> It's right... there's nothing about devicekit in polkit control thingy!
<billybigrigger> it seems fairly easy to me
<DanaG> yargh.
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, Sarvatt ran me through the basic's the other week
<BluesKaj> well, maybe I'm a bit gun-shy after the last time
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> it's amazing how much crap and junk is built into ubuntu's kernel, but that's what you get for large hardware support
<DanaG> hmm, can one of you please check in system->admin->authorizations to see if there's anything "devicekit" there?
<BluesKaj> Sarvatt, knows his stuff , he would be the guy to get instruction from alright
<billybigrigger> DanaG, is this a powermanager thing?
<billybigrigger> DanaG, i'll help ya out, but i'm a desktop so i might not be of much help
<DanaG> My issue is suspend not working -- due to something missing between PolicyKit and DeviceKit.
<DanaG> All I see there are references to HAL power stuff.... not devkit.
<billybigrigger> what are you looking for in devkit
<billybigrigger> you want a screenshot of mine?
<billybigrigger> devkit>power>Suspend the System?
<billybigrigger> actually
<billybigrigger> its org>freedesktop>devicekit>power>Suspend the System
<billybigrigger> DanaG, ?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, mine has that category entirely missing!
<DanaG> org->freedesktop->hal->power is what I have.
<billybigrigger> i have o>f>hal>power-management>Suspend the System
<billybigrigger> also
<DanaG> Yeah, but I lack the devicekit ones.
<billybigrigger> which one trumps?
<billybigrigger> devkit over hal?
<DanaG> yeah, hal is being deprecated.
<billybigrigger> yes beacuse hal is deprecated
<billybigrigger> yeah exactly
<DanaG> What version is your devicekit-power package?
<DanaG> 009-1
<billybigrigger> yeah
<DanaG> ah, had to kill the policykit daemon and restart it.
<DanaG> I had been using a PPA for devicekit-power, and had forgotten about it.
<billybigrigger> ahhhhhh
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> you have o>f>devkit now then?
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> That's why I wasn't going all "gripe gripe gripe" mode like I do when something's actually "pissing me off".  =þ
<DanaG> I knew approximately how it was broken; I just needed that help to figure out a way to fix it.  Thanks for the help.
<billybigrigger> np
<yofel> argh... too hot here... can't sleep *-.-
<yofel> billybigrigger: enjoy your gentoo expirience, already piked out your use flags?
<billybigrigger> just did my 1st reboot :P
<DanaG> Now, if only I could figure out why the 2.6.31 kernel ignores my initramfs image.
<billybigrigger> yofel, i don't have an use flags set
<DanaG> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2009-06/msg12523.html
<DanaG> I have the very same thing going on.
 * DanaG tries nocrs...
 * billybigrigger has no idea what nocrs is
<duncan__> hmm
<billybigrigger> yofel, you awake or did you try to go and sleep again?
<yofel> still awake
<duncan__> heh
<duncan__> that was a while ago you were trying to sleep
<billybigrigger> yofel, haha i tried to emerge gnome and already getting nowhere, i'm ready to through gentoo out the door already
<duncan__> hmm getting annoyed with evolutions RSS abilities, anyone know of an RSS feed reader that uses either webkit or gecko?
<duncan__> billybigrigger, what prompted you to use gentoo?
<billybigrigger> duncan__, boredom
<billybigrigger> duncan__, thunderbird reads rrs iirc
<duncan__> I use evolution for mail
<billybigrigger> :P
<duncan__> billybigrigger, if you want a similar less painful experience try arch
<yofel> billybigrigger: did you follow the installation handbook?
<billybigrigger> yofel, ya but the handbook leaves gnome install out
<Spaghetti-code> high
<Spaghetti-code> 400mb updates from last 2 days is fascinating
<yofel> billybigrigger: yes, what you usually miss are the right use flags in you make.conf, you could start by trying to installing the xserver first ;)
<Spaghetti-code> morning mr. yofel
<billybigrigger> USE="X dbus gtk gnome hal avahi svg"
<billybigrigger> guess a working x server would be needed first :P
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> yofel, thanks tips :P
<DanaG> Neither add_efi_memdesc nor nocrs fixed the initramfs stuff.  :(
<Spaghetti-code> oh initramfs
<yofel> lol, yeah, that's the beginning config, I had about 50 later on ^^
<billybigrigger> yofel, i think i'll take duncan__'s suggestion and try out arch
<yofel> billybigrigger: using 'emerge --pretend <package>' should show you the available/used/blocked use flags
<billybigrigger> i like the idea of install your system from scratch like gentoo does
<DanaG> I like not having to compile.
<Spaghetti-code> thats the problem of a monolithic kernel, if something fails, the whole system crashes
<DanaG> I tweak from the top down, not from the bottom up.  =þ
<yofel> billybigrigger: I found it a very nice expirience on how linux actually works, but other than that it was too much work for me keeping it working
<duncan__> yofel, agreed, good to play with and learn... even good to use if you have alot of time to dedicate to tweaking but in general not good for production
<Spaghetti-code> i got  a problem from wake up from standby the wlan doesnt work
<burner> anyone know why I can't get dpkg to install?  it keeps giving error code 1 while trying to install dpkg_1.15.3.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<nztal> how is karmic doing these days ?  not too bad ?  adoptable ?
<billybigrigger> works good on my desktop
<billybigrigger> too good actually :P that i'm getting bored and installing gentoo in a vm
<nztal> ok.. thank you
<nztal> are jaunty medibuntu sources ok for karmic ?
<billybigrigger> can't comment, don't use that repo
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm still having the same issue of EFI-boot resulting in the kernel ignoring the initramfs image.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/efiboot-30to31-unified.log
<DanaG> Diff of 'dmesg' between kernel versions.
<burner> can anyone help me get dpkg to upgrade?
<billybigrigger> DanaG, what is efi-boot anyway?
<billybigrigger> you seem to be having this problem for awhiel
<DanaG> It's when I boot using UEFI firmware mode, instead of the legacy BIOS-based way.
<burner> huzzah, nevermind, thank you launchpad
<DanaG> The most well-known user of [U]EFI is Apple, but my HP EliteBook has UEFI also.
<DanaG> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-devel/2009-05/msg00812.html
<DanaG> "initrd must be kept on the memory area below 4g"... hmm, I actually have 4G of RAM.
<Spaghetti-code> why samba doesnt automaticly mount anything with UTF-8?
<Spaghetti-code> windows 9x times are over
<Spaghetti-code> heh someone knows a wireless mouse on 800mhz, or something? those crap at 2.4ghz is interfering with wlan
<Spaghetti-code> someone was smoking weed? the terminal is white default with the tango theme lol
<Spaghetti-code> is all that we see or seem a dream, but a dream within a dream?
<LaserJock> anybody know if the older sound mixer applet is still around?
<LaserJock> I'm having a heck of a time adjusting volume levels :(
 * DanaG goes back to BIOS-based boot mode.
<mac_v> anyone know how to fix apport-collect : 401 error?
<DanaG> update-manager is saying:
<DanaG> "Downloaded 3256 kB of ..."
<DanaG> Downloaded 14.5MB of 2...
<DanaG> Oh, and it's jumping back and forth between a valued progress-bar and an indeterminate "bouncing" bar.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> heh, another system is saying:
<DanaG> "The package information was last updated 223 days ago."
<mac_v> hehe! never knew 223 days ago Karmic even existed ;p
<LaserJock> DanaG: that's kinda messed up :-)
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> It's the vbox repo that's confusing it.
<DanaG> Screwed-up authentication.
<DanaG> So, it marks it as having "not updated".  =þ
<mac_v> DanaG: vbox repo.. WFM nice
<DanaG> Downloaded 556KB of 1...
<DanaG> Downloaded 2911KB of ...
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Looks like it ran out of space.
<billybig1igger> DanaG: have you looked at the EFI page on the grub wiki?
<DanaG> Yeah, it recently broke between 2.6.30 and 2.6.31.
<DanaG> I was following the thread (mostly about Apple products, though) on the forums.
<DanaG> All else the same, I can still boot 2.6.30... and it still works.
<DanaG> 2.6.31 just won't acknowledge the initramfs image.
<DanaG> I love having a high-DPI display.
<DanaG> Besides simply being awesome... it also lets me MOCK things for breaking under high-DPI.  =þ
<DanaG> s/MOCK/poke fun at/
<DanaG>       + Add card and port selection (Bastien Nocera)
<DanaG> spiffy.
<xtknight> can anyone tell me the rationale for replacing empathy with pidgin?
<xtknight> sorry, pidgin with empathy
<DanaG> ooh, gnome-volume-control has improved, somewhat.
<DanaG> Now it needs to have the move-to-different-endpoint feature of pavucontrol.  =þ
<DanaG> And that notify-osd needs that GODAWFUL LAG fixed.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Connection failed: Connection terminated
<DanaG> Connection failed: Connection terminated
<DanaG> argh.
<oldude67> billybigrigger, hey figured out what was up with the system...:( had a hard drive failing and it was causing all kinds of errors.
<billybigrigger> every time
<billybigrigger> that'll do er :P
<DanaG> Interesting... the results of twiddling the "subwoofer" slider in gnome-volume-control are non-deterministic.
<oldude67> so now that i get all my stuff off the flash drive im going to install vbox and run karmic in it till i can make sure its not going to bork my system.
<LaserJock> anybody know how to get the old gnome-volume-control back or at least be able to adjust ALSA channels using something other than alsamixer?
<DanaG> gamix?
<DanaG> gnome-alsamixer?
<oldude67> ok i have heard alot of people complaining about the new mixer...what did they do to it?
<LaserJock> I just can't really adjust sound using it
<LaserJock> I have the slider all the way up and nothing, well then I go into alsamixer and some channel has been muted
<oldude67> the only problem i had was with pulseaudio and i just deleted it and went to alsa
<DanaG> I actually use and LIKE pulseaudio.
<LaserJock> I don't have a problem with pulseaudio, I just can't adjust stuff
<DanaG> I just don't like the half-arsed pulseaudio control that the gnome volume control tries to be.
<oldude67> it was garble and static with my intel sound
<DanaG> oh yeah, did you enable tsched=1 in /etc/pulse/default.pa  ?
<DanaG> The 31 kernel fixes that quite well.
<DanaG> used to be crap with tsched=1 and good without it... now it's better the other way around.
<oldude67> haha i had lots of problems with the 31 kernel cause of my hard drive..so nope..just got done reinstalling a little bit ago...lol
<oldude67> now im doing all the 4 billion updates.
<DanaG> weird, I was remotely upgrading a box... and it randomly disconnected from the network exactly here:
<DanaG> Unpacking replacement ubuntu-docs ...
<DanaG> yeah, odd spot for a disconnect.
<billybigrigger> maybe power outage
<DanaG> No, it's sitting right next to me.  =þ
<DanaG> I just felt like doing it remotely, from my more comfortable keyboard.
<billybigrigger> ah hah
<oldude67> well atleast its in walking distance..lmao
<DanaG> ipw2200: page allocation failure.
<DanaG> I say, ipw2200 is probably about the worst wifi card I've had to use.
<DanaG> Well, the others I've used have been b43, iwl3945, and iwlagn.
<DanaG> And b43 has been more reliable than ipw2200 for me.
<DanaG> ipw2200: Firmware error.  Restarting.
<DanaG> ipw2200: Firmware error.  Restarting.
<DanaG> ... ad nauseum.
<oldude67> well no laptop here so im hardwired...no disconnect..lol
 * billybigrigger loves the wired connection :P
<oldude67> me too...and so easy to setup...just turn the computer on..lmao
<billybigrigger> gentoo blows
<billybigrigger> compiling EVERYTHING is a pain haha and i've only installed irssi and xserver over top of the base system
<billybigrigger> what a joke
<oldude67> oh god i would never want to compile anything if i dont have to....
<billybigrigger> emerge 22 / 243 for gnome
<DanaG> hah, and the sound card on that thing... gnome says it's at 153% volume.
<billybigrigger> the fact that vbox doesn't utilized more than 1 core sucks too
<oldude67> and i thought slackware was bad..i would not even try genpoo.
<DanaG> billybigrigger: now vbox can, actually.
<billybigrigger> !!!! :O
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about O
<billybigrigger> virtualbox-ose:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 3.0.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> maybe because i have gentoo x86 and not x64?
<DanaG> I think you have to manually tweak the settings in the UI.
<oldude67> ive gotten so use to using synaptic and apt-get that i would probably put a bullet threw the monitor to have to go back to doing all that again..lol
<DanaG> Oh, and the ipw2200 is even worse when you use Intel's utility on Windows.
<DanaG> "The authentication process with the network has not begun."
<oldude67> well then i def wont be getting one of those for christmas..lmao
<DanaG> "has not begun?"      "HAS NOT BEGUN?"
 * DanaG slaps Intel, and says the only correct response:  "SO, BEGIN!"
<DanaG> =þ
<oldude67> ugh i lost my games...crap..lmao
<oldude67> im beginning to hate western digital...grrrrr....
<billybigrigger> seagate baby
<billybigrigger> :P
<oldude67> DanaG, i take it your wifi is intel then...surprising i dont usually have that much trouble out of intel stuff.
<oldude67> billybigrigger, yeah my b/day is in 3 days if you want to get me one..lmao..:D
<DanaG> Well, that's the old, spare, "toshitba" laptop's card.
<DanaG> New one is iwlagn... works well.
<DanaG> yeah, and "toshitba" is the hostname of the old one, too.
<oldude67> lol
<DanaG> After all, what else can you call a P4-Celeron 1.6GHz, with a GeForce "1+1=4MX!" card?
<billybigrigger> oldude67, i have an old 500g pata with an xp install that's just sitting in my case :P
<oldude67> DanaG, um doorstop, bookend..lmao
<oldude67> boat anchor..lol
<DanaG> Annoyingly, of all the old laptops we have around here, that's the best.
<DanaG> It gets, oh, 15 minutes or so from the half-deceased battery.
<DanaG> All others are slower, and have zero battery at all.
<DanaG> Oh, and another laptop we have around here: Athlon XP-M 1.2Ghz, with a heatsink literally the size of an eraser.
<DanaG> With WinXP on it, it idled at 67 C, and hit up to 87 at load.
<DanaG> With tickless kernel, that's down to idling at 53 or so.... but still hits 87 at load.
<oldude67> wow thats a little warm i would say.
<DanaG> And the heatsink... is literally the size of a "mars plastic" brand eraser.
<DanaG> Fan turn-on threshold: 75 C.  It's either on or off.
<DanaG> I gave that one the name "amaterasu".
<oldude67> you would think that they would of figured out a way to better cool them things by now.
<DanaG> It looks more like something HP cobbled together out of existing spare parts.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and it had unused solder pads for, and a covered slot in the case for, a floppy drive.... but when I tried to fit one in the case, I found that the floppy drive would've intersected the hard drive.
<DanaG> Both of those old laptops were crap even when they were new.  =þ
<DanaG> Hmm, is 87C hot enough to cook an egg?
<Jeruvy> I'd think so, 45 would probably do the trick :)
<syn-ack> DanaG, considering thats almost 200 F, I'd say so
<DanaG> What does an egg require?
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm considering sticking a large, flat aluminum plate on that thing.  =þ
<syn-ack> about 45 degrees. :P
<DanaG> That's one laptop that won't just cook your .... um, lap.....   ... it'll instead scald/burn your legs.
<billybigrigger> or fry a nut
<DanaG> No, that's too easy.  It feels burning hot to the touch, if you dare try to set it on your legs -- or even just try to pick it up by the bottom.
<billybigrigger> fyi guys who drive around in heated leather seats in their vehicles have a pretty high chance of getting testicular cancer, so keep that laptop on a desk :P
<DanaG> Nah, it's shoved in a closet.
<billybigrigger> don't know about the rest of the world but heated leather seats is almost standard here in canada :P
<DanaG> At least the (actually heavier) toshitba only runs 50-60 C at any time.
<DanaG> And my current laptop, HP EliteBook 8530w, actually has 5 ACPI thermal zones.
<DanaG> CPU is idling at, oh, 30 C... and load is usually 67, tops.
<oldude67> 1172mb used in just games..lmao..yeah.me:D
<SodaPhish> hey yu'all
<oldude67> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<billybigrigger> wow, maybe i'll have gnome installed by morning time
<SodaPhish> I've been running karmic since it was released.
<DanaG> Did I show youse my desktop?
<SodaPhish> tonight
<SodaPhish> I did a dist-upgrade
<SodaPhish> and things have been very bad since.
<oldude67> ok ill bite, and how bad is it..lol
<SodaPhish> hahah
<SodaPhish> sound is the principle issue
<SodaPhish> it works, for most things
<SodaPhish> but for UrbanTerror, I get the sweet sound of NOTHING
<SodaPhish> anyone got any ideas?
<SodaPhish> :-(
<SodaPhish> I'm majorly bummed
<DanaG> oh yeah, with the new volume control applet..... it's IMPOSSIBLE to run pulseaudio -vvv.
<SodaPhish> frack
<DanaG> You kill pulseaudio... it comes back literally instantly.
<DanaG> ... not in the console.
<SodaPhish> is that a 'feature'?
<SodaPhish> ;-)
<oldude67> see shoot pulseaudio..
<oldude67> lol
<DanaG> You do 'killall -9 pulseaudio && pulseaudio -vvv' and you get 'daemon already running'.
<SodaPhish> well, I gotta tell you, sound in 8.10 was solid... but since then its been a mishmash of crap that doesn't work.
<SodaPhish> DanaG: do you have any suggestions?
<DanaG> oh yeah, try editing /etc/pulse/default.pa to set tsched=1?
<SodaPhish> what's that do?
<DanaG> Changes the way the audio engine uses timers -- it enables "glitch-free".
<DanaG> Glitch-free actually made things bad, previously... but with 2.6.31, it's a lot better.
<SodaPhish> done
<SodaPhish> now etc/init.d/pulse restart?
<SodaPhish> of course not
<SodaPhish> its per-user
<SodaPhish> hurr!
<SodaPhish> kill -9 `pidof pulseaudio`
<SodaPhish> which, of course, breaks a thousand things...
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Anywawy, it should come back right awaway.
<DanaG> "anywawy"... I'll have to remember that one.
<SodaPhish> hehe
<SodaPhish> it did.
<SodaPhish> just had to restart firefox
<oldude67> i like awaway too..lol
<SodaPhish> (was listening to pandora)
<SodaPhish> awaway works for me
<SodaPhish> I knew what was being said
<SodaPhish> ;-)
<SodaPhish> hurr durr
<SodaPhish> no sound in UrT still
<billybigrigger> SodaPhish, open sound preferences, goto applications tab, turn slider up for UT
<SodaPhish> I did that already
<SodaPhish> :-(
<billybigrigger> :(
<DanaG> alsamixer -c0
<DanaG> or -c1
<DanaG> that gives real sound card control.
<SodaPhish> OOOO
<SodaPhish> WAIT!!!!
<DanaG> oh, and:
<DanaG> !info gamix
<ubottu> gamix (source: gamix): Graphical sound mixer for ALSA. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99.p14.debian1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 38 kB, installed size 196 kB
<SodaPhish> after I run UrT I go in to the sound control
<SodaPhish> and THAT works!!!  w00t
<SodaPhish> oh billy, I want to make babies with you now
<DanaG> What is UrT?
<SodaPhish> UrT == Urban Terror
<DanaG> And who is Billy?
<SodaPhish> urbanterror.net
<DanaG> =þ
<SodaPhish> billybigrigger
<SodaPhish> ;-)
<DanaG> my desktop: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<SodaPhish> crap, I wonder if that'd fix TeamSpeak too...
<billybigrigger> i know what UT is
<DanaG> ooh, high-DPI!
<DanaG> Anyway, time for me to get off to beddddd.
<billybigrigger> damn anime freaks
<billybigrigger> haha
<SodaPhish> ROFL
<SodaPhish> Dana
<SodaPhish> thanks for your help mate!
<DanaG> grr, stupid gnome doesn't let me "eject" my eSATA drive.
<oldude67> atleast it wasnt a hello kitty wallpaper.lmao
<DanaG> Tsubasa Chronicles (manga) is damn amazing... and the anime series has awesome music.
<syn-ack> Ugh
<SodaPhish> rofl @ hello kitty
<syn-ack> what is it with the whole anime bull?
<oldude67> idk , i like bugs bunny myself..lmao
<billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/photos/main.php?g2_itemId=132
<billybigrigger> theres my current setup
<syn-ack> oldude67, HEAR HEAR
<billybigrigger> nice and simple
<syn-ack> yogi was my hero too
<Tekno> morning
<tanath> i'm having probs with gnome. apparently gconf server won't run: http://pastebin.ca/1510773
<SodaPhish> http://sodaphish.com/files/screeny.png
<SodaPhish> that's my desktop
<SodaPhish> its the sexah
 * SodaPhish is gonna go play UrT now that I gots dah sound!
<syn-ack> Someone wanna explain to me why awn is bringing my Core2duo with 2 gigs RAM to its knees?
<SodaPhish> w00t
<SodaPhish> thanks all
<billybigrigger> what desktop environment is that?
<billybigrigger> gnome with no top panel?
<oldude67> looks more like xfce
<billybigrigger> sorta does actually
<billybigrigger> i forgot gnome-do was mono app
<billybigrigger> duh, how could i forget that
<tanath> gnome is unusable
<tanath> how can i fix the gconf issue?
<oldude67> was you using it in a root terminal?
<billybigrigger> * tanath has quit ("Leaving"
<SodaPhish> my desktop is gnome without panels
<oldude67> oh so it was gnome.
<SodaPhish> it runs gnome-do with docky plus desklets
<oldude67> sure looked like xfce to me
<SodaPhish> nope
<oldude67> ill be glad when i get done installing stuff...i hate redoing my system it takes forever to get it back to being like i want it.
<oldude67> i would of just left /home alone but it was on the hard drive that died..so grrr...:(
 * billybigrigger keeps 2x500GB SEAGATE's in raid1 for that :P
<billybigrigger> haha
<SodaPhish> raid is so overrated
<SodaPhish> ;-)
<oldude67> well i like to keep home on a different hard drive for this reason,just didnt expect that one to be the one that died.
<billybigrigger> oldude67, i have something here....
<billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/photos/main.php?g2_itemId=136
<oldude67> oh know...im afraid to look..lmao
<Spaghetti-code> im apefraid to install samba4
<billybigrigger> that drive still runs :P has an old copy of win98 on it haha
<oldude67> lol i have some old hard drives that still clunk along and work fine..just not big enough to install squat on...
<Spaghetti-code> yeah i got a old mfm drive from 1987 with MS Dos 3.3
<oldude67> actually i think i have one just like that too..lmao
<Spaghetti-code> a seagate st 4051
<oldude67> when i was a kid i can remember using a cassette tape on a old vic-20 ...lmao now thats old...
<billybigrigger> i've got too much junk in my drawer, an x2 5200+, 100gb fujitsu and 320gb WD notebook drives, a dvdrw for an hp laptop, fx5200 agp card, nics, 512mb ddr, 2gb ddr2 haha the list goes on
<Spaghetti-code> yeah the vic 20 was lolable if you got after 20minutes a LOAD ERROR
<billybigrigger> Spaghetti-code, nice! haha +1 for having dos still
<Spaghetti-code> i play sometime old games with that crap machine
<Spaghetti-code> its a compaq deskpro i386
<billybigrigger> my first was a compaq presario 486, monitor was all built into the case
<oldude67> ya alot of people said those things were going to die when the year 2000 came but the kept right on a clunking too.
<Spaghetti-code> yeah the perversario, i hate those machines, they are somewhat nonstandard of everything
<oldude67> have a lot of love hate for compaq...i love to hate them..lmao
<oldude67> but i think dell is running a tight second...grrrr.
<Spaghetti-code> a bbs was running on those compaq for like 10 years
<oldude67> my dad use to send packets across his ham radio with one of those for a long time.
<Spaghetti-code> yeah but i made packet radio with a newer machine
<Spaghetti-code> 486 dx50 or something on a tnc2 controller
<oldude67> he was talking about doing that too..but never got around to it.
<tanath> can anyone help me with gnome? it's become unusable. http://pastebin.ca/1510773
 * ikonia nudges a gentle reminder on the topic
<oldude67> oh we are so offtopic
<oldude67> lol
<Spaghetti-code> yeah i see
<ikonia> thanks guys
<tanath> gconf server won't run, and it's preventing everything else from gnome from running
<oldude67> tanath, hey you left earlier
<Spaghetti-code> klingons on the run
<tanath> oldude67, yeh, found something on the web i wanted to try. didn't work
<oldude67> i googled that problem earlier, was you running it in a root terminal?
<tanath> oldude67, running which?
<tanath> oldude67, i doubt it
<oldude67> the gconf
<oldude67> ok then nvm
<tanath> oldude67, i don't think so
<Spaghetti-code> heh someone knows how to display folder icons in gmone?
<tanath> oldude67, not such that it caused this
<tanath> oldude67, happened after updates
<oldude67> gnome wont load at all?
<Spaghetti-code> no it should load the folder itself as an icon
<tanath> oldude67, not really. i'm logged into gnome now.. but it's not functional
<Spaghetti-code> not the file
<tanath> oldude67, the screen res is off, and i can see the desktop icons, but the wallpaper has reset to plain colour, and there's no gnome-panel, etc
<tanath> oldude67, nothing that uses gconf works
<tanath> alt+f2 brings up the run box, but that's it
<tanath> but any time i type anything, i get that error popping up again
<tanath> all my settings appear to be gone, basically
<oldude67> this happened when doing an update?
<tanath> after updates, yes
<tanath> after updates & a reboot
<billybigrigger> Spaghetti-code, what are you using on the right hand side of your desktop?
<oldude67> have you went into recovery mode and seen if there was a problem with the dpkg?
<billybigrigger> gnome-do applets?
<tanath> oldude67, dpkg is fine
<tanath> oldude67, no broken packages or anything at least
<tanath> oldude67, scratch that. it was fine
<tanath> oldude67, just checked for more updates, and ran 'aptitude full-upgrade' and it segfaulted
<tanath> oldude67, apt-get upgrade segfaults too
<tanath> >_<
<tanath> my system is seriously broken right now :(
<tanath> hunh. aptitude update segfaults too now. didn't last time
<xnevermore> could someone please tell me how to disable pulseaudio in karmic (9.10)? "killall pulseaudio" used to do the trick, but now it seems to reload everytime i try to kill it.
<jimd> Where would I put in an enhancement request for a tool that I think should be included in the next LiveCD?
<oldude67> tanath, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tanath> oldude67, hm, not sure why that worked, but not more segfaulting :)
<tanath> thanks
<oldude67> your quite welcome
<tanath> ok, installing more updates. mostly pulseaudio
<oldude67> lets see what was it that dana told that other guy to do about pulse???
<tanath> oldude67, any ideas on how to fix gnome?
<kklimonda> jimd, probably some mailing list
<oldude67> <DanaG> oh yeah, try editing /etc/pulse/default.pa to set tsched=1?
<kklimonda> jimd, try ubuntu-devel-discuss first
<kklimonda> jimd, and what application? It's kinda hard to get something into ubuntu livecd, especially now that developers are trying to push all bits of ubuntuone there..
<oldude67> tanath, not to sure about the gnome thing...i use kde mostly
<tanath> oldude67, i have both, but use gnome. i've grown quite accustomed to it and prefer it. no plans for switching ATM :P
<tanath> thanks anyway
<oldude67> np
<oldude67> i have both too...just usually am on kde
<tanath> for some reason gconf will not run >.<
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, I have problems with (downloaded) eclipse: It crashes every minute - but reproducible (e.g. if I click on the "finish" button of the Choose Server-Dialogue)
<PolitikerNEU> The error message tells me something about libpango
<tanath> i just got a gdk error running fx-3.5
<tanath> why must nothing work? >.<
<xnevermore> could someone please tell me how to disable pulseaudio in karmic (9.10)? "killall pulseaudio" used to do the trick, but now it seems to reload everytime i try to kill it.
<tanath> can anyone help me fix gnome?
<beyondcr> dose anyone know how to patch wireless drivers?
<jimd> kklimonda: It's tiny ... partimage.
<jimd> The idea is that it facilitates backups and baremetal restore from the liveCD.
<mac_v> jimd: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-desktop
<mac_v> jimd: propose your idea to the list
<jimd> Eventually I'd like them to offer a GUI/script that would drive this ... give new adopters every reason (and the requisite tools) to perform a good backup before they install.
<mac_v> jimd: i like the idea :)
<jimd> For me it's easy enough to fire up the network (usually wireless for my customers today) and aptitude install it into the session.
<jimd> But it's a nuisance.
<mac_v> jimd: but it has to be decided by the desktop team , hence proposing the idea with a full description + *user scenarios* might get it accepted
<mac_v> jimd: there is ubuntu one now, try combining them both
<Ian_> !info ubuntu one
<ubottu> 'one' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<oldude67> hey is 256 enough memory for karmic? i know its low end but am installing it on vbox
<Ian_> !info ubuntuone-client-applet
<ubottu> Package ubuntuone-client-applet does not exist in karmic
<kklimonda> !info ubuntuone-client-gnome
<ubottu> ubuntuone-client-gnome (source: ubuntuone-client): Ubuntu One client GNOME integration. In component main, is optional. Version 0.91.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 93 kB, installed size 436 kB
<Ian_> ok but what does it do? :p
<kklimonda> Ian_, http://www.ubuntuone.com/
<ripps> oldude67: Xubuntu would probably be a better fit, since it has smaller memory requirements
<oldude67> ill probably run that after i get 9.10 installed just trying to install it for now.
<oldude67> will probably end up giving it more memory tho, as i know it will need it.
<oldude67> although it is loading up in vbox just fine, just might take it a minute or two
<maxb> Has anyone noticed gdm leaving black rectangles where the background does not refresh, when its central window resizes?
<syn-ack> yep
<maxb> syn-ack: I have filed bug 406232 if you would like to confirm it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406232 in gdm "black rectangles / background not redrawn when GDM main window changes size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406232
<syn-ack> maxb, Please Hold
<syn-ack> maxb, confirmed please check
<Spaghetti-code> meow cat calls a doh
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am having problems playing videos in Ubuntu Karmic Koala. It seems as though all the codecs and things are installed but videos are not playing in Totem VLC or mplayer
<Spaghetti-code> modprobe thc
<fuzzybunny69y> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Spaghetti-code> vlc and totem?
<fuzzybunny69y> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Spaghetti-code> bunny restart your machine
<Spaghetti-code> or restart x
<fuzzybunny69y> Spaghetti-code, hey i did restart
<fuzzybunny69y> and it still doesnt work
<Spaghetti-code> it works for me
<Spaghetti-code> strange
<fuzzybunny69y> well the upgrade didnt exactly go smoothly
<fuzzybunny69y> it hit a couple snags
<fuzzybunny69y> but it seems like they always do
<Spaghetti-code> i run ubuntu repos with satanic edition
<fuzzybunny69y> what is the satanic edition
<Spaghetti-code> a funny theme addon for ubuntu
<fuzzybunny69y> it still says Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 9.04
<fuzzybunny69y>                 - the Jaunty Jackalope - released in April 2009.
<fuzzybunny69y> 				
<Spaghetti-code> adds some nice sounds and boot logos into it
<fuzzybunny69y> but in other places it says i am using 9.10
<Spaghetti-code> yeah its alpha
<syn-ack> maxb, thats a dup bug btw
<syn-ack> hey which one of ya is Sebastien Bacher?
<jpds> syn-ack: Why?
<syn-ack> just wondering...
<Spaghetti-code> !google sebastien bacher
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hobbsee> syn-ack: seb128
<Spaghetti-code> !google seb128
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google seb128
<jpds> Spaghetti-code: the bot doesn't do Google.
<Spaghetti-code> !yahoo seb128
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo seb128
<syn-ack> ah, ok... just got his launchpad email on that bug I confirmed for Maxb is all
<Spaghetti-code> i hope someone adds those tickless timers for netbuntu
<Spaghetti-code> saving energy is more important for notebook users
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone does anyone know what i could do I am unable to play xvid/divx and other videos since I upgraded to Karmic?
<VK7HSE-Eee> hey just been having a look at the Alpha3 KDE netbook release... very impressed!
<VK7HSE-Eee> only issue I noticed was that the wifi didn't have 40bit WEP preventing me from accessing my old wifi gateway...
<kenkku> hi, I wonder if someone could check out this bug quickly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/405819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405819 in gnome-system-tools "[services-admin] Incorrect string in unlock button" [Undecided,New]
<kenkku> should be easy to confirm if anyone else is experiencing it
<leleobhz> can i report packaging issues here?
<leleobhz> well
<yofel> leleobhz: well, what issue is it?
<leleobhz>   evolution-rss: Depends: evolution (< 2.27) but 2.27.5-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<leleobhz> broken version depedency
<yofel> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<leleobhz> yofel: isnt too much open a bug because version mismatch?
<yofel> leleobhz: nope, if you can't install the package then it's a bug. And it's easier to track issues with bugs. If the evolution maintainers think it's not a bug they'll close it. You should check first if somebody hasn't already reported it though.
<leleobhz> yofel: ok, reporting...
<leleobhz> btw, generically talking, karmic appear to have some compilation issues
<leleobhz> i got a lot of crashes involving random gnome apps
<leleobhz> but more is keyring and netbook interface (yes, im using it from a netbook)
<leleobhz> yofel: last: about things i cant reproduce.
<leleobhz> i have a bug in karmic: if i shutdown using gnome netbook menu, the shutdown fail, gnome stops after killing netbook interface and dont do anything. if i press power button or control + alt + delete (show a different shutdown menu), it works
<leleobhz> should i report this kind of thing?
<yofel> shouldn't that be reproducable?
<leleobhz> i dont know. occours with my dell mini 9
<leleobhz> happens always, but not the same form
<yofel> hm... you should better ask in #ubuntu-bugs about that, I'm not sure now
<yofel> you could report it and get help from the developers in debugging it
<leleobhz> hmmm, its a option
<yofel> I'm not sure since I never used the netbook interface even on my eeePC
<SodaPhish> holy crap the netbook interface on intel chipsets is still frackin' hideous
<yofel> SodaPhish: ?
<leleobhz> SodaPhish: ?²
<leleobhz> im using karmic with inspiron mini
<leleobhz> well
<SodaPhish> what graphics chipset?
<leleobhz> uxa REALLY made the diference
<leleobhz> 945
<SodaPhish> I'm just running karmic on my laptop
<SodaPhish> hmmm... I may have to update
<leleobhz> SodaPhish: considering a netbook, i can run euphoria screensaver without lag
<yofel> heh, 945GME too on my eeePC
<leleobhz> so, better speed than jaunty
<leleobhz> yofel: karmic made the difference... very fast about vga
<yofel> uxa sure is faster, but was totally crashy in jaunty
<yofel> it's working really nice now
<leleobhz> yofel: i have *******BAD******** experiences with uxa and jaunty
<leleobhz> including xorg-edgers :p
<SodaPhish> I'll have to upgrade to karmic on my EeePC
<yofel> leleobhz: join the club :P
<leleobhz> yofel: a strange thing...
<leleobhz> i have a notebook with 915
<SodaPhish> anyone know how to change the resolution of X on the fly?
<leleobhz> (today runs arch), but when runs ubuntu
<leleobhz> xorg-edgers driver helped a lot
<leleobhz> SodaPhish: 945?
<leleobhz> just change in screen config on gnome
<leleobhz> yofel: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-rss/+bug/406332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406332 in evolution-rss "[TODAY] Cannot install package: Version mismatch" [Undecided,New]
<leleobhz> good enough for a ubuntu+1 bug?
<SodaPhish> 1680x1050 on a 17" widescreen laptop
<SodaPhish> oh the glory
<leleobhz> SodaPhish: o.0
<leleobhz> :p
<yofel> leleobhz: updated the bug, the actual probelm is a better short description in this case
<yofel> makes it easier for the maintainers to scim over the bug list
<SodaPhish> lelebhz: this is a pretty sweet laptop
<leleobhz> yofel: nice
<yofel> hm, seems like somebody already reported that, but your report is more detailed
 * yofel goes marking duplicates...
<leleobhz> o.0
<yofel> leleobhz: refresh your bug, you'll see the duplicate now
<yofel> it has a rather bad description :/
<leleobhz> yofel: o.0
<leleobhz> really strange report
<leleobhz> well, lets see if evolution got better than in jaunty
<yofel> leleobhz: btw, since we have our nice bot here (ubottu) you can mention your bugs just by number and we'll get the neede information from him, like: bug 406332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406332 in evolution-rss "[TODAY] Cannot install package: Version mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406332
<leleobhz> yofel: nice
<leleobhz> off: someone know another PIM solution to gnome instead evolution?
<jithine> hi guys. with karmic I am facing an issue when mountung a usb disk
<jithine> kde plasma will get unresposive for several seconds after mounting it
<jithine> dont know y its happeniing
<jithine> any one here has faced this issue
<jithine> there is no problem in mounting. Even in plasma panel frozen state I can use the konsole and play some movies in side the disk
<Oli``> What a difference a day makes in karmic-land. Yesterday sound was fairly unreliable and stereo wasn't cloning to my rear speakers. One truckload of updates later and I've got great audio in everything and stereo scales up to fake-5.1 automatically...
<ForgeAus> when Karmic comes out is it going to be possible to go intrepid->karmic or do you have to go through Jaunty?
<ForgeAus> (in an upgrade path)
<Pici> ForgeAus: You'll have to go through Jaunty
<ForgeAus> why is that?
<Pici> ForgeAus: Because thats the procedure for all releases.  Only in LTS to LTS upgrades can you skip going through the intermediary releases.
<ForgeAus> doesn't all the thing the dist-upgrade does change the repo's to look at the new distro and reinstall upgraded packages?...
<Pici> ForgeAus: I'm trying to come up with an analogy to explain it, sorry for the delay.
<ForgeAus> Pici, ok let me put it this way, doesn't isn't there issues with Jaunty?
<ForgeAus> so why should I have to break my working distro to upgrade through Jaunty in order to go Karmic?
<Pici> ForgeAus: Er, that question wasn't particularly clear
<ForgeAus> sorry scrap the doesn't (I edited that line)
<ForgeAus> I know of people complaining KDE4 + jaunty has freezes or crash issues...
<ForgeAus> however, it did seem as though they like the system in general, just that there is some kinda problems like that with it...
<Pici> ForgeAus: Basically by asking people to upgrade between all the intermediary releases theres no need to ensure that you'll be able to upgrade from release A to release D seemlessly.
<ForgeAus> ok... and its hard to figure what you need to seemlessly upgrade otherwise?
<Pici> ForgeAus: Lets say that release B changes where we store some data. A->B will do that, and B->C will work fine, but If you try to go from A->C, you'd have to make sure that there are processes in there to transfer the existing data from one location to the next.
<Pici> We only build those processes if you're upgrading from one release to the next or from an LTS to the next LTS.
<ForgeAus> so I'm oging to have to wait for the next LTS?
<ForgeAus> wait was Intrepid LTS?
<Pici> No.
<Pici> You don't need to stay in Jaunty.  Just upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty and then immediately to Karmic.
<ForgeAus> argh.. so your saying I should have stuck with Hardy or gutsy? whichever was LTS?
<Pici> Karmic isnt LTS either.
<ForgeAus> yeah, I figured that, but having to wait for the next LTS... even worse!
<ForgeAus> Intrepid is pretty good... it fixed most of my video problems
<Pici> So? Stick with it. Try the Karmic live CD when its released, if its good then upgrade to Jaunty and then to Karmic.
<ForgeAus> ltosa DL to go two releases in succession tho
<ForgeAus> I'll probably have a different pc by the time I want to u/g anyway... so it probably won't be a problem...
<ForgeAus> (I've had this one for quite some time... its a p4 socket 478 pc still ... thats pre-lga775/core2, etc...)
<ForgeAus> only now outgrowing it...
<ForgeAus> argh...
<ForgeAus> Jaunty dist-upgrade tells me I'm currently using fglrx and that no version of that driver is available that works with my hardwarei n Ubuntu 9.04
<yofel> ForgeAus: yeah, a lot of ati cards got deprecated in the jaunty fglrx version, you'll need to use the open source driver in that case
<ForgeAus> yofel is radeon9600 AIO good for that?
<ForgeAus> I don't think I should be using fglrx anyway, I just didn't seem to be able to get rid of it
<ForgeAus> at the same time I don't wanna break something either...
<yofel> I'm not sure, I don't know much about ati cards, I just remember the huge discussion about it from the jaunty devel days
<jithine> hi guys. with karmic I am facing an issue when mountung a usb disk
<jithine> kde plasma will get unresposive for several seconds after mounting it
<jithine> dont know y its happeniing
<jithine> hi guys. with karmic I am facing an issue when mountung a usb disk
<jithine> kde plasma will get unresposive for several seconds after mounting it
<jithine> dont know y its happeniing
<jithine> hi guys. with karmic I am facing an issue when mountung a usb disk
<jithine> kde plasma will get unresposive for several seconds after mounting it
<jithine> dont know y its happeniing
<jithine> hi guys. with karmic I am facing an issue when mountung a usb disk
<jithine> kde plasma will get unresposive for several seconds after mounting it
<jithine> dont know y its happeniing
<jithine> hi guys. with karmic I am facing an issue when mountung a usb disk
<jithine> kde plasma will get unresposive for several seconds after mounting it
<jithine> dont know y its happeniing
<jithine> hi guys. with karmic I am facing an issue when mountung a usb disk
<jithine> kde plasma will get unresposive for several seconds after mounting it
<jithine> dont know y its happeniing
<bazhang> jithine, please dont repeat
<jithine> hi guys. with karmic I am facing an issue when mountung a usb disk
<jithine> kde plasma will get unresposive for several seconds after mounting it
<jithine> dont know y its happeniing
<jithine> hi guys. with karmic I am facing an issue when mountung a usb disk
<natewiebe13> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jithine> kde plasma will get unresposive for several seconds after mounting it
<jithine> dont know y its happeniing
<bazhang> jithine, stop it
<jithine> oops sorry for spamming. in quassel focus was on upper part it did not take me to bottom when i pasted
<jithine> i thought it was not pasting
<jithine> so repeatedly pasted. sorry guys.
<MerlinW> curious question: how stable the alpha 3?
 * Logi is wondering the same
<MerlinW> i dont want change, just asking:)
<Logi> I've patched my system to death for the X vs. intel problem, updated kde, updated firefox and some other bits, and I'm beginning to think I'd be better off with an alpha
<MerlinW> i usualli upgrade after 2-3months from release
<MerlinW> y
<natewiebe13> stable for me
<jithine> MerlinW:  well i can say its wasy stable than jaunty. I have been using jaunty from alpha days
<natewiebe13> MerlinW: ive had no problems.. im even using 190.18 drivers from nvidia
<MerlinW> well, jaunty is one of the most buggy release:)
<MerlinW> i dont like it
<MerlinW> :)
<yofel> well, the karmic alpha sure is more stable than the jaunty alpha, but there are several annoying issues and some people report grave system problems
<natewiebe13> MerlinW: only problem was pulse audio was controlling pcm for the applet, and my keyboard was controlling the master, now its all fixed
<natewiebe13> for me at least
<MerlinW> my first move, than i change pulse to alsa
<MerlinW> :)
 * Logi looks at the blank desktop background and the glaring bit-blt-problems on his patched-up jaunty
<yofel> you guys should at least read the 'known issues' on the alpha3 release page and then you might try the live disk
<Logi> some glyphs in some font sizes get garbled
<Logi> yofel: good point
<yofel> MerlinW: err... the new gnome-volume-control only supports pulseaudio right now
<Logi> and buy that 1TB firewire disk (I'm accumulating excuses to waste the cash) to back up the system
<natewiebe13> imo, use a daily build live cd instead of alpha 3
<MerlinW> yofel, ouch:)
<yofel> so removing pulse would be a *bad* idea IMHO
<MerlinW> i hope, it will be ok
<Logi> My plan was always to keep gnome more-or-less at jaunty release level and to be adventurous with the kde stuff, but it seems that breakage has bled over
<MerlinW> i dont remove it, just change Alsa to default system
<yofel> there are several other problems, like devicekit-disks trying to mount all your other parititions on login with a pw prompt
<MerlinW> hehe
<yofel> MerlinW: the old volume settings aren't there anymore, so you can't select alsa
<MerlinW> no problem, they still have 3 months:)
<yofel> you should really first try a daily build to see how it is
<MerlinW> yoasif, yep, i got it
<natewiebe13> and its putting a floopy there.. so you have to blacklist it if you dont have one
<MerlinW> not so important, im patient. i was just corious
<natewiebe13> sure thing.. btw.. the new notifications are really great
<dajomu> How and where can one see the changes on ubuntu-daily-build?
<natewiebe13> there is a video on macslows site
<yofel> natewiebe13: yes, but the fonts are too small :(
<natewiebe13> not for me
 * dajomu is back
<natewiebe13> im running 1440x900 and they are just perfect
<natewiebe13> anyways.. im going uptown [woot]
<dajomu> Are there no daily-build report?
<MerlinW> dajomu, launchpad?
<MerlinW> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+specs
<dajomu> I guess the report.html here is the one? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<mattik_> Hello. Is there some problem with launchpad? I can't report bug
<Pici> mattik_: What sort of problem?
<mattik_> It said please try again later when I try to press next in first page
<mattik_> I use windows firefox because I have wubi bug
<mattik_> Our edge server has a lower timeout threshold than launchpad.net, so we can catch those before they hit a wider audience. As a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team, you're more likely to experience them. If this is blocking your work, you can disable redirection.
<mattik_> Or am I banned?
<yofel> mattik_: you should ask that in #launchpad
<mattik_> thanks
<mphill> anyone know if with empathy you can set your proxy settings
<mphill> i think empathy sorta sucks, its premature to replace pidgin. although sip support is nice
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<DanaG> weird... I have compiz set to keep quodlibet always on top... yet it doesn't,.
<DanaG> oh, and the notify-osd steals focus from the current window each time it redraws.
 * billybigrigger loves quodlibet
<billybigrigger> started using banshee when i went a PPA frenzy :P
<xtknight> has anyone else had trouble with basic copy/paste in nautilus?  in particular, having to do it twice?
<billybigrigger> negative
<stardust1985> Hi people. Does somebody know why alpha3 loads sooo long?
<stardust1985> cca 2 minutes
<arand> stardust1985: Don't know, suggest looking att boot logs, and/or installing bootchart and see if any *one* process is the culprit }>bug report
<stardust1985> arand: thanks for your ideas. Where can I find boot logs? will it be in /var/log/messages?
<yofel> stardust1985: look at the timestamps of 'dmesg' (kernel log)
<yofel> an look if there's a point where it hangs
<stardust1985> the numbers on the left are seconds after booting?
<stardust1985> if yes, this looks like a problem:
<stardust1985> [   17.690565] type=1505 audit(1248885045.386:9): operation="profile_load" pid=1930 name=/usr/sbin/cupsd
<stardust1985> [   96.444415] vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...
<yofel> hm, no idea, cupsd doesn't get started here
<stardust1985> now I found the corect times in /ver/log/kern.log and it is probably due to tcpdump, but it is strange
<stardust1985> Jul 29 18:30:46 michel-msi kernel: [   17.668951] type=1505 audit(1248885045.366:7): operation="profile_load" pid=1929 name=/usr/sbin/tcpdump
<stardust1985> Jul 29 18:32:08 michel-msi kernel: [   17.689869] type=1505 audit(1248885045.386:8): operation="profile_load" pid=1930 name=/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf
<DanaG> ugh, dash as sh... would be fine if the tools I need didn't have bashisms all over the place.
<nztal> how is karmic on laptops ?  i think my laptop uses an ath5k module
<popey> nztal: i have a machine with ath5k and one with ath9k and they work fine
<nztal> thanks popey
<popey> np
<popey> just the intel video driver that's still a bit sucky at the moment
<nztal> anyone know the trigger for the daily build of karmic ?
<kklimonda> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nztal> thank you
<kklimonda> no problem
<Spaghetti-code> is all we see or seem a dream but within a dream?
<BUGabundo> anyone knows the bug for the OSD font size?
<BUGabundo> hey cwillu
<BUGabundo> dada miss you bery bery mouch
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<cwillu_clone> pokepoke
<BUGabundo> poking
<cwillu_clone> anyone seen massive xorg memory leakage under nvidia lately?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> just stupid FF eating all CPU on a few sites
<BUGabundo> like gmail, btaccel, etc
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: bug 393516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393516 in notify-osd "The font of trunk notify-osd is way too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393516
<BUGabundo> thank charles
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> anytime for you
<BUGabundo> CHUACK
<BUGabundo> hey Le-Chuck_ITA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Heya
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: hi!
<BUGabundo>  is this really fixed for anyone?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/404219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404219 in gnome-control-center "Touchpad Tap Clicking Broken (scrolling also)" [Medium,Fix released]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: yes for me
<yofel> no idea, It works here after I set the values by hand in gconf
<BUGabundo> not for me
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: same as yofel for me
<Le-Chuck_ITA> not really fixed, no clue anymore
<BUGabundo> I mean, scroll works, but no tapping
<BUGabundo> nor multitouch
<BUGabundo> anyone getting a bunch of messages on boot stating grep couldn't find a dir or node?
<kklimonda> erm.. how to disable touchpad completely?
<yofel> BUGabundo: me
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: no one seems to know. for some it works when pluging a mouse. not for me
<BUGabundo> yofel: any idea which script is causing it?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, I have both touchpad and trackport
<kklimonda> trackpoint*
<BUGabundo> ah
<kklimonda> And I don't use external mouse at all
<yofel> kklimonda: same here, the touchpad_enabled value had no effect :/
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/notify-osd/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/src/defaults.c#L133
<BUGabundo> OSD font!
<kklimonda> yofel, I think touchpad_enabled is a stray from previous settings dialog
<kklimonda> yofel, I don't have this setting at all in gconf
<charlie-tca> so, all I have to do is recompile?
<charlie-tca> that ain't easy!
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> aint it in python or something ?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<syn-ack> Good morning folks
<charlie-tca> I don't know. It is a .c file, which is the same as most of the souce files
<charlie-tca> Hello, syn-ack
<charlie-tca> I got SiDi working on it, though
<yofel> BUGabundo: a python file would end in .py :P
<Daviey> dave@sabre:~$ cat test.c
<Daviey> #!/usr/bin/env python
<Daviey> print "Hello, World!"
<Daviey> dave@sabre:~$ ./test.c
<Daviey> Hello, World!
<Daviey> !pastebin > daviey
<ubottu> Daviey, please see my private message
<Daviey> yofel: it's a convention, not a rule :)
<yofel> Daviey: yeah I know, but I *why* would anybody break it? (for fun -> dead sentence)
<yofel> s/dead/death
<Spaghetti-code> someone disables those Bulls google custom search for Firefox
<kklimonda> Spaghetti-code, you can disable them yourself
<Spaghetti-code> no by myself
<Spaghetti-code> thats nerdthink
<Spaghetti-code> think like a common "normal" user, they have no clue of many things, so it should be the standard google, not those nerdgoogle ubuntu
<Spaghetti-code> sorry if i said nerd, but ubuntu is a distro for humans, not for computer geeks
<kklimonda> Spaghetti-code, normal uses don't run alpha releases
<kklimonda> users*
<kklimonda> Spaghetti-code, from asac's blog: "# First of all it’s an experiment designed for an ubuntu alpha release (meaning: this is not expected to make all happy, nor should someone expect this to be of production quality now)."
<genii> If you run a beta release, get prepared to roll up your sleeves and learn how to change the oil
<Spaghetti-code> genii: i know that facts, but i always have the normal user in mind
<kklimonda> Spaghetti-code, why would normal user want to run alhpa release of Ubuntu?
<th1> why is my Eee 1000 volume so low with karmic since the last week?
<th1> does anyone have a solution??
<th1> I use "paman" to adjust volume above 100% but it doesn't work well and distorts the sounds also
<Spaghetti-code> kklimonda: testing it?
<th1> this is so damn frustrating I'm almost ready to go back to jaunty
<kklimonda> Spaghetti-code, it's to early for that - beta or RC is meant for wide testing.
<kklimonda> brb
<Spaghetti-code> kklimonda: yeah it does't differ that much from the final
<Spaghetti-code> its like playing with lego
<th1> only the lego pieces are made of clay and covered with superglue
<Pici> th1: Have you logged a bug?
<th1> Pici, I tried to log one but there are already many
<th1> i subscribed to some of them but nothing has happened
<th1> well not true
<th1> they have all been merged and "fixed" :(
<th1> guess it's time to log a new
<kklimonda> Spaghetti-code, sorry, Have you said something to me? I was rebooting and saw that someone is talking..
<erisa__> I have been running ubuntu-netbook-remix using the karmic daily builds.  Today I went to upgrade and found that ubuntu-netbook-remix is to be removed and ubuntu-standard is to be upgraded.  This doesn't sound right.
<JanC> erisa__: probably some dependencies that aren't entirely correct yet because of things moving
<th1> Pici, I have filed a new bug now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/406591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406591 in ubuntu "Sound is horribly quiet in Karmic on Eee 1000HE" [Undecided,New]
<JanC> erisa__: an hour ago or so apt tried to remove ubuntu-desktop too, but now it seems to be fixed  ;)
<moatn> heyho
<moatn> i can't mount my luks-partition.. it says it's not a luks-device
<erisa__> JanC: Thanks.  I think I'll postpone my upgrade for now.
<moatn> "Command failed: /dev/sdb2 is not a LUKS partition" <- to be more precise.. after prompting for the password.
<moatn> and i really need that partition back.. if anyone has an idea, that would be very cool.
<kklimonda> hmm... when I change screen brightness notify-osd doesn't display a notification. Instead an old notification is displayed
<kklimonda> It looks like it has changed after the latest update (to gnome-power-manager 2.27.2+git2009...)
<JanC> maybe upstream doesn't use libnotify?
<kklimonda> well, yes - but it was patched before
<kklimonda> it's a bug 406396 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406396 in gnome-power-manager "notify-osd patch needs to be rewritten" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406396
<moatn> http://pastebin.com/d1baf1453 if that helps?
<ripps> devicekit-power wants to remove devicekit, is this okay?
<yofel> ripps: believing the changelogs it seems that devicekit is being dropped in karmic, so yes
<Leftmost> devicekit has been merged into udev-extras.
<yofel> ah, good to know :)
<robert__> hi. I'm not able to shutdown the kde way. only sudo hald on the console works
<robert__> is this a know problem or only my bad luck?
<robert__> I click on shutdown but than I get back to the desktop and nothing happens
<DanaG> Hmm, now that HAL is being deprecated... how do you get the thing to reload keymaps?
<DanaG> YOu used to be able to just restart HAL, but restarting udev doesn't work like that.
<JanC> AFAIK hal isn't entirely deprecated yet?
<Leftmost> Keymaps are, though.
<Leftmost> DanaG, try `sudo udevadm control --reload-rules'
<DanaG> ah, I'll have to remember that for next time.
<DanaG> Thanks.
<Leftmost> I'm not certain that'll work, but it's a suggestion.
<Leftmost> Might be worth testing.
<Ng> hmm, isn't devicekit the new hal?
 * Ng just wondering why it's in universe
<Leftmost> Ng, devicekit is a temporary package that provides functionality being merged into udev.
<Leftmost> 003 is the last version of devicekit that will ever be released.
<euxneks> hello, I'm attempting to install a program from source that uses gnomeConf.sh in it's ./configure.. is there any way to install an older version of libgnomeui-dev or somehow update the outdated configure file?
<euxneks> or is this the wrong channel to ask this..?
<euxneks> I have karmic installed :)
<AlanBell> euxneks: I have no idea, but do tell us what the program is
<euxneks> well, it's an old program called directory_administrator
<euxneks> it's a minor tool for some ldap management
<euxneks> last update was in 2005
<euxneks> I can start to use something new but I was kind of used to it
<euxneks> seemed to work nicely :)
<AlanBell> that would be this then http://diradmin.open-it.org/
<euxneks> yes
<euxneks> sorry I was going to post a link
<euxneks> :P
<AlanBell> euxneks: I suspect the best thing to do is fix the application rather than downgrade your karmic
<euxneks> how exactly would I go about doing that?
<poseidonpp> You guys think gnome 3.0 will be in LL?
<AlanBell> sorry, I am pretty clueless myself at that level, I was just trying to bring out a few more details to help someone else to help you better :-)
<euxneks> hah
<euxneks> :P
<euxneks> thanks
<AlanBell> anyone know where gdmsetup has gone in Karmic?
<DanaG> I ate it.
<DanaG> =þ
<euxneks> ¬_¬
<euxneks> is there a gnome development channel?
<euxneks> actually, I'll ask in #gnoem
<Leftmost> euxneks, #gnome-hackers on GIMPNet.
<euxneks> thanks
<DanaG> heh, I just got a conffile prompt, where the only change was a newline.
<Spaghetti-code> high
<Spaghetti-code> phil katz was great
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-30
 * billybigrigger just fell in love with xfce
<billybigrigger> panel less and running gnome-do
<billybigrigger> :O
<Spaghetti-code> hmm damn airline broke my guitar
<euxneks> billybigrigger: hm... I like xfce as well
<Spaghetti-code> xfce
<Spaghetti-code> i like x-window
<Spaghetti-code> i like xerOS
<euxneks> hrm.. isn't firefox 3.5 supposed to be the default browser for karmic?
<billybigrigger> it will be, eventually
<billybigrigger> not yet though
<euxneks> ah
<BUGabundo> just a quick hop before bed
<BUGabundo> is everything ok?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, going to bed early tonight
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> or trying to
<BUGabundo> but you guys don't let me
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> really really nice movie
<BUGabundo> xman wolverine in drive in cinema, 1st row
<billybigrigger> on your laptop haha
<billybigrigger> watch the bloody movie, it's a good one
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> I was offline
<BUGabundo> 'cause I was at the cinema
<BUGabundo> now I'm back
<billybigrigger> ohhh
<billybigrigger> :P
<BUGabundo> bye guys
<DanaG> hmm, is Empathy supposed to lack voice options for contacts using iChat?
<DanaG> (Over AIM protocol, specifically.)
<alteregoa> i use SSB on 40m
<andresmh> What is the best way to report bugs/regressions about Karmic? I just applied an update and the Suspend option disappeared from the Shut Down menu.
<alteregoa> i think write a mail to tanenbaum, and he will speak to canonical
<DanaG> !report
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report
<DanaG> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<andresmh> One issue is that I often don't know what package a bug belongs to.
<andresmh> For example, what would be the package related to lack of Suspend option in the Shut Down menu, DanaG ?
<DanaG> hmm, for me, I had to reinstall devicekit-power and some policykit stuff.
<DanaG> sudo aptitude reinstall ~ndevicekit* ~npolicykit*
<DanaG> the ~n is odd... but what it does is to match by name.
<DanaG> ~n for name.  Yeah, aptitude is odd like that.
<andresmh> DanaG, was that message re devicekit for me?
<DanaG> yeah.
<dr3mro> hey guys did karmic fix video tearing in video with intel graphic cards i have slow internet and i cant test but i wonder if it fixed that
<dr3mro> hey guys did karmic fix video tearing in video with intel graphic cards i have slow internet and i cant test but i wonder if it fixed that
<boss_mc> !repeat | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<virtuald> /var/log/tiger/check_ftpusers.out.1:--FAIL-- [netw018f] Administrative user kernoops allowed access in /etc/ftpusers
<andresmh> DanaG: I got a bunch of messages like this "devicekit is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled."
<andresmh> but I went ahead anyway
<DanaG> Yeah, that's correct behavior.
<andresmh> I'm still not seeing the Suspend option though, do I need to restart Xorg?
<DanaG> The intent is to reinstall only those that are actually installed.  =þ     It's just easiest to match all by name.
<DanaG> Perhaps restart policykit daemon.
<andresmh> how to do that DanaG ?
<DanaG> Hmm, I seem to remember having trouble with that -- I had to manually kill the daemon.
<DanaG> sudo killall polkitd-1
<DanaG> sudo invoke-rc.d policykit start
<andresmh> cool, i executed both and no errors but Suspend is still not showing up
<DanaG> And then go to system->admin->authorizations
<bcurtiswx> devicekit supposed to be removed in favor of devicekit-power?
<DanaG> Hopefully you should see org.devicekit.power.(whatever) things
<andresmh> I only see freedesktop > policiykit
<DanaG> er, I might've messed up the path.
<DanaG> Do you happen to have the "ubuntu-desktop" PPA enabled?  That's what broke things for me.
<andresmh>  grep desktop /etc/apt/sources.list  returns no results DanaG
<bcurtiswx> anyone know if devicekit is suppose to be removed in favor of devicekit-power ?
<DanaG> bcurtiswx: yes, that is normal.  The changelog for devicekit-power reports that the plain 'devicekit' package has been eliminted.
<DanaG> eliminated.
<DanaG> andresmh: might be easiest just to reboot, perhaps.
<bcurtiswx> ah, i didn't know changelogs did that
<andresmh> ok, i'll do that
<DanaG> Or rather, "somebody noted in the changelog" -- it's not a procedurally generated thing.  =þ
<DanaG> wait a bit
<bcurtiswx> DanaG: ah ok.. thx :)
<DanaG> my suspend is missing, too!
<DanaG> So, it's a different issue!
<DanaG> Ah, then that's a bug.
<DanaG> Reboot won't do anything about that.
<DanaG> In my case, at least the sleep hotkey still works.  =þ
<andresmh> yeah, i think my sleep keep still works. How did you know yours works without actually going to sleep?
<andresmh> ah, you might be using a different machine ;)
<DanaG> No, I used it earlier today.  =þ
<andresmh> aha!
<andresmh> so should a bug be submitted?
<DanaG> If there is not already one.
<DanaG> Not sure where the bug would be, though.
<andresmh> I searched a bit
<andresmh> didn't find it
<andresmh> closest was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/267141
<DanaG> I mean, what package?  I'm not sure.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267141 in pm-utils "suspend button disappears after pm-utils upgraded to 1.1.2.4-1ubuntu2 " [Medium,Fix released]
<andresmh> but it's not for karmic
<andresmh> yeah, i never know what package things are unless they are obvious (i.e. firefox, gnome-do, etc)
<andresmh> another annoying thing for me is that the built-in ppp0 modem doesn't work after waking up from sleep
<alteregoa> softmodem?
<andresmh> it's a verizon cdma mobile broadmand modem
<andresmh> *broadband
<andresmh> this is my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7677144#post7677144
<alteregoa> its connected to usb?
<alteregoa> internal?
<andresmh> internal
<alteregoa> type lsusb
<alteregoa> thats the drawback of a monolithic kernel
<andresmh> alteregoa, here you can see the output of lsusb and other things I tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7677144#post7677144
<bcurtiswx> confirmed.. suspend a goner
<alteregoa> sierra wireless?
<andresmh> yes alteregoa
<andresmh> here's the bug i submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/405053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405053 in ubuntu "[regression] Bult-in modem ppp0 doesn't work after waking up from sleep mode." [Undecided,New]
<alteregoa> who is the maintainer of this module?
<andresmh> no idea
<andresmh> how to check?
<andresmh> i don't even know what module that would be  :-/
<DanaG> Maybe something involving the hal -> udev-extras transition?
<DanaG> hmm, try 'rfkill list'
<andresmh> me DanaG ?
<alteregoa> the module is sierra
<alteregoa> modprobe sierra
<DanaG> If it's built-in, there may be a killswitch on it.
<andresmh> rfkill list
<andresmh> 0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth
<andresmh> 	Soft blocked: no
<andresmh> 	Hard blocked: no
<andresmh> 1: tpacpi_wwan_sw: Wireless WAN
<andresmh> 	Soft blocked: yes
<andresmh> 	Hard blocked: no
<andresmh> 3: phy0: Wireless LAN
<DanaG> yargh
<andresmh> 	Soft blocked: no
<andresmh> 	Hard blocked: no
<DanaG> try summarizing.
<andresmh> 5: hci0: Bluetooth
<andresmh> 	Soft blocked: no
<andresmh> 	Hard blocked: no
<andresmh> oops
<andresmh> i meant to pastebin it
<DanaG> anyway, check #1 -- that's part of the issue.
<DanaG> try sudo rfkill unblock wwan
<andresmh> alteregoa, modprobe sierra didn't return anything. I must mention that I am at a post-suspend state so the sierra modem is not working right now.
<andresmh> DanaG, ok... trying that out
<alteregoa> its like many kernel modules
<alteregoa> just add in /etc/modules sierra
<andresmh> DanaG, ah it's working now!!
<andresmh> woooow
<DanaG> So the bug is that it gets rfkilled on suspend/resume.
<andresmh> wow, nice, thanks so much DanaG, I'll update the bug on launchpad
<alteregoa> i think i can code that in the sierra.c
<DanaG> It's more likely a pm-utils issue, or something.\
<DanaG> oh, and you can paste the "rfkill list" output in the report.
<DanaG> The same from before, not the now-unblocked, of course.
<alteregoa> reinitialize after suspend
<DanaG> I could've gotten my laptop with WWAN, but I didn't feel like paying for the card or for a data plan, when everywhere I regularly go is within range of wifi, anyway. =þ
<andresmh> yeah, i wasn't sure about it but I love it now
<andresmh> i travel a  lot so it's quite convenient
<andresmh> on the train, airports, etc
<andresmh> except when I'm abroad
<alteregoa> spaghetti code those driver
<DanaG> The one that my EliteBook would have: Qualcomm Gobi.
<DanaG> I wonder what driver that uses.
<alteregoa> it uses pipes
<andresmh> I gotta go now. Thanks a lot guys. You made my day.
<DanaG> HP calls it UN2400.
<DanaG> s/UN/un/
<DanaG> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module pipes
<DanaG> =þ
<alteregoa> whatever
<alteregoa> Elina Pasheva, Matthew Safar, Rory Filer, those guys are responsible for the spaghetti code
<DanaG> wtf... openoffice's menus think they're tooltips.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/extace/+bug/399565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399565 in extace "extace crashed with SIGSEGV in fftw_execute()" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> yarghjh.
<DanaG> wow, that's even better than just 'yargh' -- and it was entirely accidental.
<DanaG> what the heck? something just changed my touchpad boundaries, as I watched!
<DanaG>     LeftEdge                = 411
<DanaG>     RightEdge               = 5455
<DanaG>     TopEdge                 = 1319
<DanaG>     BottomEdge              = 5514
<DanaG> should be: RightEdge=5100 TopEdge=1500 LeftEdge=1650 BottomEdge=4700
<genii> xrandr ?
<DanaG> Nope.
<genii> Weird
<DanaG> Yeah.  I wish whatever it is would leave my settings the hell alone.
<DanaG> It really does annoy me when things decide to go behind my back and muck around with -- and override! -- my settings.
<oldude67> whats the matter dont you want to play DanaG ??? lmao
<billybigrigger> DanaG, didn't that happen to you last night?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> It's still happening.
<DanaG> Once I have my finger near the edge... it MOVES the edge!
<genii> Does it always revert back to same numbers?
<DanaG> Approximately so, I think.
<DanaG> I can 'watch -n0 --differences=cumulative synclient -l'  -- and then move my finger around on the touchpad, and watch it trash my settings.
 * billybigrigger wishes he would have setup his raid as ext4 not ext3 :(
 * DanaG wishes he could set up a spell so that anyone who called the package manager "Synaptics" OR called the touchpad "Synaptic" would get a (gentle) slap in the face.
<billybigrigger> DanaG, kinda glad im not on a laptop :P
<billybigrigger> sounds like your having a rough go :P
<DanaG> Actually, I find touchpad a lot easier on the arms/hands, in terms of RSI.
<DanaG> But that software misfeature... sucks.
<billybigrigger> i prefer a smaller mouse
<jithine> kopete keeps crashing after mornings update
<jithine> anyone facing the same issue
<DanaG> yargh, where is trash:// ?
<DanaG> .local/share/Trash
<DanaG> yes, capital Trash.
<jithine> kopete starts connects and then quits
<billybigrigger> radeon/kms users should be happy with .31-5 seems like a quite of few fixes
<billybigrigger> alot of radeon and usb fixes for -5
<oldude67> ok why cant i install gnome on 9.10
<oldude67> ok am i here or not?
<oldude67> first time in irssi
<oldude67> well atleast this year..
<DanaG> dangit, it did it again!
<DanaG> SCrewed up my touchpad settings!
<oldude67> ok now i know im here.lol
<oldude67> DanaG: you would figure they would have a way you could lock your settings by now.
<oldude67> so not use to using irssi ...
<oldude67> computer is like way bogged down by running vbox
<oldude67> got gnome to install in 9.10 just had to use aptitude instead of apt-get for some reason...had a dependency issue.
<oldude67> http://imagebin.org/57729
<oldude67> i have a question for ops, where would i go to ask?
<jpds> #ubuntu-ops
<oldude67> never mind i dont care...
<oldude67> sorry sad attitude.but ...hey ..
<mac_v> oldude67: hehe... i guess its the "old dude" attitude ;p
<oldude67> i hear you...some people make it hard to help others...
<oldude67> make a long story short..lets make them jump hoops, for nothing
<Timmy2Tall> you...
<oldude67> oh heck no , not me... i have my shite.
<Timmy2Tall> u have nothing old man
<Timmy2Tall> i need another baked pototo
<oldude67> nope i dont..want it??
<Timmy2Tall> depends ugonna bring it
<oldude67> hell you throwing on the steaks and eggs?
<oldude67> :D
<Timmy2Tall> oh im throwing on the hashbrowns, steaks, eggs, waffles, you name it its coming for ya!
<oldude67> wait can i drive my f250 4x4 there...?
<oldude67> oh we are so off topic..lmao
<Timmy2Tall> Depends you gonna lemme test drive!
<oldude67> hell yeah...we got mud?
<Timmy2Tall> Oh we got mud! You got a Toe-Strap?
<Timmy2Tall> tow*
<oldude67> and a couple of oh shit hooks in front just in case.:D
<jussi01> oldude67: watch the language please ;)
<Timmy2Tall> Well hell grab the bud light and lets make a party out of it!
<oldude67> sorry...lol
<jussi01> and also, offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<oldude67> yeah yeah i hard that before..lmao...sorry
<oldude67> long day
<Timmy2Tall> how you gonna smile in my face jussi, talk to me like a child
<Timmy2Tall> Jussi you more then welcome to come on over too, i take care of my guest and treat em to a good time!
<oldude67> just got 9.10 running in vbox can i install on it like normal or should i watch what i do ...i want to know if all things will update normal on regular box
<oldude67> ?
<Timmy2Tall> Just be sure to bring the a bottle of captain
<Timmy2Tall> oldude knows wat im talkin about =D
<Timmy2Tall> i've already got kicked from Off-topic for well...being off-topic..where's the irony in that?
<oldude67> ok all have fun...im out...got to rest i think...old body old mind...young desires;D
<Timmy2Tall> I heard that
<Timmy2Tall> take it easy
<richardcavell> Folks, I'm on Karmic alpha 3.  My update manager wants to do a partial upgrade but it fails to do so.  What's the deal?
<martin--> hey guys.. i cant mount my luks partition.. it says theres no partition available with that keyphrase.. why is that?
<richardcavell> Is there a distro upgrade happening from alpha 3?
<maxb> That question is a bit confused
<richardcavell> I'm on alpha 3.  I run update manager and it says it wants to do a partial distro upgrade
<maxb> That's a normal fact of life when running the development series. It requires you exercise judgement on whether the upgrade plan update-manager is proposing makes sense, or might break the system, and approve or cancel it as appropriate
<richardcavell> Okay
<richardcavell> When Karmic is officially released, will I be able to update to that official release from whatever state my computer is currently in?
<mvo> richardcavell: does it just say that it can not calculate the upgrade? or a different error?
<mvo> richardcavell: yes, it will be possible to upgrade (unless something is really odd on the system)
<richardcavell> mvo: I last updated my system 5 hours ago and went to work.  I came back and ran Update Manager.  It says: Not all updates can be installed.  Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible.
<mac_v> mvo: hi... any chances of getting this Bug #391479 fixed by Karmic cycle?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391479 in update-manager "Child Windows [of Synaptic/update manager] should remain in the same desktop as the parent window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391479
<mvo> mac_v: hm, I thought I fixed a similar bug some weeks ago in karmic, I have a look at this one, it sounds similar
<mac_v> mvo: I'm using Karmic , up-to-date , the bug still exists
<mvo> mac_v: thanks for confirming that, is it easy to reporduce with the instruction in the bugreport ?
<mac_v> mvo: yup... just had the problem again earlier this morning
<syn-ack> 127 upgraded, 6 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Oli```> Should I be removing devicekit or should I wait until the packages forcing it out are fixed?
<Oli```> devicekit-power is the conflict
<ubuntu> Hi all, grub2 is giving me some trouble every option gives me a "you have to load the kernel first" error. I'm now on a liveCD. Can anybody guide me trough fixing this?
<thvdburgt> this is my sudo fdisk -lu output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236485/
<richardcavell> I have devicekit-power stuck in update manager.  It's gray and I can't install it.
<richardcavell_> anyone else have devicekit-power stuck in their update manager window?
<tscmga> hello
<tscmga> after i update to 9.10, my super_l key not work for fvwm
<tscmga> after update to 9.10 , super_l not works
<tscmga> fvwm
<tscmga> i can not resize window using super_l key now
<oldude67> aw crap, now i have to fight with flash again...dangit...lol...oh well here we go again.
<oldude67> tgfg
<Guest58006> anyone having problem with there broadband air cards after upgrade
<Guest58006> where are the setting for the air cards?
<Guest58006> all these people in here and no one talking?
<oldude67> sorry dont use air cards...:( am hard wired...more bang for you buck..:D
<holzmodem> next update remove "devicekit", it is safe to update?
<Guest58006> air card now lock up my laptop after upgrade two days ago..was working fine
<gahrthlg> It seems like the boot.img I get from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/ is not compatible with the CD image i get from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-3/ (not the same kernel version). Does anyone know where I can get one that works?
<gahrthlg> Sorry for the long urls.
<Guest58006> any insight on CDMA connections
<bazhang> !find ruby
<ubottu> Found: libkorundum4-ruby1.8, libqt4-ruby1.8, libqt4-ruby1.8-dev, libruby1.8, libruby1.8-dbg (and 594 others)
<jan____> hey, which version of ruby will be bundled on karmic? does anyone know?
<bazhang> !info libruby1.8
<ubottu> libruby1.8 (source: ruby1.8): Libraries necessary to run Ruby 1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.7.174-1 (karmic), package size 1467 kB, installed size 6072 kB
<jan____> wow, no 1.9?
<gnomefreak> jan____: as of this moment 1.9 is not in repos, that doesnt mean it wont be.
<jan____> gnomefreak: is there any way to help making it happen? if 1.9, it should be 1.9.1
<jan____> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby1.9/+bug/330268
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330268 in ruby1.9 "[needs-packaging] Ruby 1.9.1" [Wishlist,New]
<gnomefreak> jan____: thats about it
<jan____> okay
<DPic> will the new nvidia driver be included in karmic?
<DPic> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.29.html
<dajhorn> DPic: Karmic currently has 185.18.14, which is just one point release behind that.  They might still pick it up.
<DPic> it'd be cool if they did
<DPic> know how i could follow that?
<dajhorn> DPic: You could subscribe to the package on Launchpad, or you could learn how to do a 'uupdate' if there is something in .29 that you need.
<DPic> i'd love to do both! haha
<dajhorn> DPic: Personally, I'm too lazy.  I don't see anything in the 185.18.29 release notes that I need.
<DPic> i don't really need it either, but i like to have the latest packages possible
<DPic> where can i find it on launchpad?
<dajhorn> DPic: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/amd64/nvidia-glx-180
<DPic> thanks
<dajhorn> DPic: Np.  Notice the "package releases" pane in the top-right corner.  Those are upstream versions.
<DPic> by learn how to do an update, did you mean so that it updates in karmic for everyone, not must install it for myself?
<dajhorn> DPic: Just for yourself.  That means "upstream update".  The package system has a helper program that let's you download the latest version of software from the upstream source and create a new deb, just for your local computer.
<DPic> ah
<dajhorn> DPic: Making a new deb will take a relatively long time to learn, but it is quite handy if you care about having the latest and greatest.
<DPic> well i do care about that, but i'd rather learn so that i can update packages for everyone
<dajhorn> DPic: Okay, then start there, and if you get a local deb working properly, then you can post some kinds of software to launchpad.net for everybody to use.  That is called a "PPA".
<dajhorn> DPic: We're going to annoy this channel with this kind of discussion.  We can continue in #ubuntu.
<pawan> hi
<russel> I am attempting to install 9.10 on a Mac pro, but the X server does not start during the install
<russel> I get a Traceback: X exited with status 1
<russel> followed by a few failed init scripts
<russel> and a login prompt
<russel> Is there a default user account I can use to poke around and see what the error was?
<TheInfinity> russel: use alternate installer
<TheInfinity> and look at xorg log
<russel> OK
<russel> I just figured out that user ubuntu with no password works
<russel> inspecting Xorg logs now...
<russel> I had switched to "safe video" mode which gives an error "/deb/fb0 not found"
<richardcavell> Guys my Internet is really really slow.  Like, 1 kilobyte every 30 seconds slow.  On OS X (I'm dual booting) I get no slow down at all.  I think something's wrong with my Karmic installation.  Any ideas?
<bronson> Anyone know what happened to the Guest User?
<bronson> That feature rocked.
<richardcavell> bronson: yeah I don't have him any more either
<bronson> That rocked in Jaunty.  I no longer had to come home and find out my fiancee had logged me out of gmail, facebook, etc.   :)
<richardcavell> lol
<richardcavell> okay well if no one wants to ping me then I'll put it down to something broken on my Ubuntu installation rather than the IRC server
<bronson> ping you?
<richardcavell> bronson: yes.  I
<richardcavell> I've been having massive IRC connection problems.  Lag and packet loss
<richardcavell> I'm trying to diagnose it.  I'm starting to think that my Ubuntu installation is diseased in some way.
<bronson> oh, weird.  no other network issues?
<richardcavell> If I can confirm that under OS X I don't have those problems, then I know it's ubuntu
<Pici> richardcavell: Have you tried looking at mtr output to the freenode server that you are connected to?
<richardcavell> Pici: I don't know how to do that
<Pici> !info mtr
<ubottu> mtr (source: mtr): Full screen ncurses and X11 traceroute tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.75-2 (karmic), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<richardcavell> Pici: I'm not sure how I could use that to diagnose my issues
<Pici> richardcavell: See if you're getting excess latency to the freenode server you are connected to and also other servers, like google or similar.
<Pici> To see if its happening to all network traffic or just stuff to freenode.
<richardcavell> Pici: My ping time to foxnews.com and yahoo.com is < 200 msec
<richardcavell> My ping time to freenode.net is up to a minute (on IRC)
<Pici> richardcavell: which freenode server?
<richardcavell> kubrick
<Pici> Try another one.
<richardcavell> but I have tried about 5
<richardcavell> I went through irc.freenode.net, chat.freenode.net, chat.ap.freenode.net, the US rotation, and one or two other specific ones
<Pici> richardcavell: Using mtr, you could see whether it was freenode itself or one of the intermediary links that is causing the latency.
<richardcavell> Pici: Mate, I'm going to bed and I'll see if it's still an issue tomorrow morning.
<Pici> Okay
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<bronson> Is there any way to "reset" pulseaudio?
<bronson> I can't get audio to play on my main account.
<bronson> But when I create a new test account, it works just great.
<bronson> Is there a way to tell PA to reset all its prefs but not lose my other customizations?
<mphill> bronson: try sudo alsa force-reload
<bronson> mphill, looks like I need to kill pulse first?
<bronson> arg, it keeps respawning
<bronson> mphill, yes!!  That was it.
<bronson> thanks.
<xtknight> i need some people to do me a favor here.  can you run this code and see if all your drives show up, including cd drives?  http://pastebin.com/m4d1f22a8
<xtknight> it's causing problems with my automount and brasero
<stormy2k> Hi everyone. Does anyone else have problems with intel-drivers in karmic?
<nhasian> stormy2k, what intel adaptor do you have?
<stormy2k> X3100
<nhasian> what kind of problem are you experiencing?
<stormy2k> Ok, it's working again... Strange
<stormy2k> I couldn't activate compiz by the desktop settings
<stormy2k> But with compiz --replace it works
<nhasian> good good.  how is the KMS treating you?
<stormy2k> KMS?
<nhasian> the Kernel Management with the intel graphics adaptor
<nhasian> sorry its Kernel Mode Setting
<stormy2k> I'll check
<nhasian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<nhasian> i'm jealous i wont be able to use KMS for my nvidia card until probably Ubuntu 10.04
<DanaG> Even with my R600 ATI, I currently don't have KMS, either.
<Zencyde> So, what's this new fangled software that's replacing HAL? Didn't we just get that implemented?
<DanaG> I'm using fglrx for now.
<DanaG> I look forward to the day I can run compiz + fglrx on it.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> compiz + KMS
<nhasian> since HAL is being depreciated with all the changes, i havent been able to burn a cd in brasero for weeks now
<DanaG> And with HAL being deprecated... where will I put my touchpad-preferences FDI file?
<DanaG> I know I'll have to convert it to a udev rule....... but how?
<sebsebseb> yeah  what's wrong with HAL anyway?
<DanaG> And what'll replace hal-device-manager?
<DanaG> or rather, kde-hal-device-manager?
<DanaG> I see no equivalent for udev!
<nhasian> dont ask me, i'm just going with the flow hehe
<Pici> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<DanaG> I'm sorry, I can't do that, Dave.
<sebsebseb> Pici: oh there's even a factoid for it, why does  that  not suprise me?   ,because there's a factoid for nearly all of these things :D
<DanaG> Somebody needs to add a question about that gnome-device-manager to there.
<DanaG> oh yeah, is Empathy supposed to be able to voice-chat with iChat over AIM protocol?
<DanaG> debian bug 470408
<ubottu> Debian bug 470408 in xserver-xorg-video-s3 "xserver-xorg-video-s3: Screen corrupted for Virtual PC 2007, in 24bit mode" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/470408
<DanaG> ah, thanks for the link.  =þ
<DanaG> hah, ALSA project certificate expired last week.
<mac_v> my laptop seems to be using ALSA ... 0.o
<DanaG> https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3842
<DanaG> lp# 406396
<DanaG> bug 406396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406396 in gnome-power-manager "notify-osd patch needs to be rewritten" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406396
<DanaG> odd... my battery is full, and yet g-p-m is using the "empty" icon to show that it's full.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/367049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367049 in notify-osd "notify-osd is losing performance" [Medium,Triaged]
<maccam94> how "stable" is karmic right now? i'm thinking of playing with it on a non-critical laptop
<tanath> why doesn't the update manager see when package info has been updated in terminal?
<tanath> i got a yellow triangle icon saying package info hasn't been updated in 11 days, when it's been updated many times
<maccam94> tanath: there's probably one repository that you're using that's unreachable or something
<tanath> maccam94, there's one unauthenticated one, but that shouldn't cause that
<tanath> maccam94, neither should
<maccam94> tanath: try disabling all of them except the default ubuntu ones, and then slowly re-add them one or two at a time
<benste> HI, so experienced with using DLNA / UPNP with Rhytmbox in Karminc ? - I tried to install the coherence package which was necessary in jaunty, to activate the plugin in rhytmbox, but now - it fails even with he installed package
<tanath> maccam94, that would take a bit... they all update fine.
<maccam94> tanath: have you added any recently?
<tanath> maccam94, i've done more disabling of 3rd-party repos than enabling..
<maccam94> well... i've had that error before myself, and i found that one of the repositories just wasn't being updated correctly. disabling it fixed the problem :-\
<maccam94> hopefully they'll just fix things, but if they've abandoned it/switched to using a different name, the message won't go away
<brettalton> maccam94: that happens to me in 9.04 sometimes too
<maccam94> yeah that's where it happened for me
<BUGabundo> hey everyone . gonna get my self a Android G2 tonight!
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<maccam94> lucky
<BUGabundo> hope so
<BUGabundo> only a few hundreds on the online shop
<BUGabundo> I'm off!
<BUGabundo> let see if i get lucky
<DanaG> Could not open location 'file:///home/dana/amdxdg-su%20-c%20amdcccle'
<poseidon> Has there been many problems with sound in ubuntu alpha?  I've done a clean install for alpha 1, 2, and 3, and lost sound after an upgrade or two in all three of them
<benste> why can't I activate the DLNA plugin of rhytmbox when coherence is already installed ?
<DanaG> *** glibc detected *** gksudo: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000000976c90 ***
<DanaG> What's the difference between a -dbg package and a -dbgsym package?
<yofel> DanaG: the -dbg packages are built by the source packages themselves, the -dbgsym packages are auto-generated by the buildds
<syn-ack> DanaG, one is just the compilation symbols that were stripped from the deb
<DanaG> ah.
<syn-ack> rather, the debugging symbols.
<syn-ack> Either term is technically correct, I reckon
<DanaG> Odd... there's a /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/ with binaries, where 'file' says "ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped"
<virtuald> what comes after karmic?
<DanaG> .... and bash says "cannot execute binary file"
<DanaG> odd.
<Lint01> i have a problem. all my truetype fonts look like shit when antialising is turned off
<RichardWolfVI> Lint01: Screenshot?
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-31
<ziroday`> Is plymouth in by default now?
<yofel> ziroday`: karmic won't have plymouth cause it takes too long to initialize, and the devs plan to have karmic boot in ~10s
<ziroday`> yofel: really? Where was that decision made?
<yofel> ziroday`: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzI5NQ
<ziroday`> yofel: how odd, I was under the impression that plymouth was decided to be used in karmic. Must of been reading wrong :)
<yofel> ziroday`: it was indeed planned for karmic, but on the UDS they changed their opinion
<billybigrigger> anyone here using xfce?
<Twigathy> yes
<Twigathy> although I didn't install xubuntu-desktop...
<billybigrigger> me either
<billybigrigger> you ever had usb problems with it?
<billybigrigger> it doesn't seem to want to recognize my digi cam
<Twigathy> nope, although I don't have a lot of USB devices (card reader, mouse and USB -> Serial widget)
<Twigathy> odd
<Twigathy> Does it not automount it when you plug it in?
<Twigathy> (Probably under /media/splargh)
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> nothing
<billybigrigger> not listed in fdisk or in /media
<Twigathy> nothing in dmesg at all?
<billybigrigger> but my video camera gets detect
<billybigrigger> ed
<billybigrigger> just not the digital camera
<Twigathy> :S
<billybigrigger> lookin in dmesg now
<billybigrigger> *facepalm* should have taken the video cam to the zoo, not the digi cam :P
<billybigrigger> using the same cable to plug them in
<billybigrigger> Jul 30 18:20:20 cabo kernel: [263290.680599] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16
<billybigrigger> Jul 30 18:20:20 cabo kernel: [263290.816045] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<billybigrigger> that's it
<Darkr> Does anyone happen to know what is replacing powernowd in Karmic?
<Darkr> powernowd used to be a part of Ubuntu but it's no longer in Karmic I've noticed.
<Darkr> If I understand correctly.  The "ondemand" frequency scaler that is built into the kernel is replacing powernowd.  Correct?
<DanaG> heh, aside from the off-center icon, the new-old gnome brightness thingy is relatively nice.
<Darkr> I want to disable frequency scaling.  There is a bug with my mobo where it crashes the OS if it's done.  Before, I could just remove powernowd, now I can't.
<DanaG> hmm, you can blacklist cpufreq_ondemand module.
<DanaG> At least, I think that's what it is.
<yofel> DanaG: the governors are now compiled into the kernel so that won't work
<Darkr> Can I disable 'ondemand' with rcconf or will that not work either?
<yofel> Darkr: the default governor on boot is 'performance'. After boot into runlevel 2 /etc/rc2.d/S99ondemand sets it to ondemand after 60 seconds
<Darkr> yofel, that's very interesting.  You see, approximately 60 seconds after I boot, I get a white screen of death.  However it runs okay up until that point.
<Darkr> In Hardy, I removed powernowd and that remedied the problem.
<Darkr> I think it's just my crappy motherboard which freaks out whenever CPU freq scaling is used.
<yofel> Darkr: yeah, I remember powernowd too, but the config was changed in jaunty
<Darkr> Is there anything I can do to disable cpu freq scaling all together in Karmic?
<yofel> hm, not that I know of, but I'm no expert at this either
<yofel> Darkr: since this is kernel stuff you could ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<Darkr> Will #ubuntu-kernel answer questions about Karmic (since it's still in dev)?
<yofel> Darkr: afaik yes
<yofel> but something else
<yofel> did you already get a white screen in jaunty?
<Darkr> yofel, I haven't tried Jaunty.  I'm dual booting between Hardy and Karmic.
<DanaG> ugh, nexuiz has horrible input lag.
<yofel> hm, well, I think you should to remove the initscript from the runlevel with update-rc.d and maybe the kernel devs know a way to disable cpufreq completely
<Darkr> yofel, I just now found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7602572
<Darkr> I'll try it.
<Darkr> brb
<DanaG> oh yeah, and if you stand still for even, say, 2 seconds... it hurts you and tells you not to camp.
<DanaG> Or sometimes, it'll even tell me that while I'm actually moving around!
<Darkr> Okay.  I was able to disable ondemand with rcconf.  I don't want to celebrate just yet though.
<Darkr> If I can get 30 minutes of uptime with no white screen of death, I'll be happy.
<DanaG> hmm, does the motherboard have the same issue in Windows?  If so, you have reason to complain to the manufacturer.
<Darkr> DanaG.  It doesn't appear to.  I don't know if Windows XP has cpu freq scaling or not.
<DanaG> It does; it's just disabled by default.
<Darkr> I'm 99% certain it is a motherboard flaw though.  I tried looking for a BIOS update, but I couldn't find any for my exact board.
<Darkr> It's an MSI motherboard.  The weird thing is that they make the same motherboard (under the same device name) with different brands of BIOS.  The board is an MS-7093 and there is a Phoenix BIOS version (the one I have) and an Award BIOS version of the board.
<Darkr> MSI's website only has BIOS updates for the Award version.
<Darkr> So far it appears to work perfectly.  I'm at 18 minutes uptime (longest ever on Karmic) with no white screen of death.  =)
<hiyo777> how do i install ubuntu on a coputer without an Operating System
<Darkr> hiyo, you just put the disc in and go.  An OS doesn't already need to be installed to use Ubuntu.
<yofel> hiyo777: another thing: this is the support and discussion channel for the devlopment release of ubuntu (currently karmic koala 9.10), support for jaunty and other stable releases is in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> hiyo777, ubuntu IS an operating system
<zj3t3mju> hi
<zj3t3mju> when my karmic startup, it show a window to enter password for mounting /dev/sdb2
<zj3t3mju> but I don't want to mount that
<zj3t3mju>  /dev/sdb2 not in fstab
<yofel> zj3t3mju: known bug, just click cancel for now
<zj3t3mju> yofel: thanks
<zj3t3mju> :|
<yofel> zj3t3mju: bug 396448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396448 in gvfs "inconsistent automounting on startup" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396448
<leleobhz> karmic still with problems about telepathy and msn about network error?
<leleobhz> i have 2 messengers, one with custom email, another with @hotmail
<leleobhz> @hotmail get network error, custom mail works..
<xtknight> where can i get old karmic releases for testing?
<xtknight> alphas or dailies
<billybigrigger> xtknight, you want to do a clean install or upgrade?
<billybigrigger> upgrading from jaunty is easy
<xtknight> billybigrigger, i want to test a regression in karmic and see where it started happening
<billybigrigger> leleobhz, are you up to date? i had that problem back in A2
<billybigrigger> xtknight, i read that wrong :P
<xtknight> so it would be nice to have alpha1,alpha2 or even versions in between so i can install in my VM
<xtknight> :)
<xtknight> well, my cd burner shows up in brasero under Jaunty, but not under Karmic.  no clue why.
<xtknight> in brasero, that is...it always works on the command line and it's mountable
<leleobhz> billybigrigger, last update 10 minutes ago
<billybigrigger> xtknight, no idea, tried a torrent site somewhere maybe?
<xtknight> yeah noone posts ubuntu cuz it's free
<xtknight> well, few
<billybigrigger> xtknight, i would have suggested cdimage.ubuntu.com but i can't find anything your looking for
<xtknight> i found a virtualbox 9.10 kubuntu alpha 2 appliance
<xtknight> that's better than nothing
<russel> Alpha 1 and Alpha 2 iso are here:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<xtknight> the release notes but the download links are broken
<billybigrigger> the iso's are hosted on cdimage, and they're gone
<russel> I see now
<russel> sorry
<billybigrigger> geez russel
<billybigrigger> :)
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> it seems like they would keep the other two
<billybigrigger> you'd think they might
<xtknight> i understand not keeping all the dailies or even the old versions i guess
<billybigrigger> but, on the other hand might also cause more problems than good
<billybigrigger> having people download the old isos and complaining something doesn't work, when it's fixed in the newest release
<xtknight> yeah imagine the karmic alpha 1 support call lol
<billybigrigger> dailys from A1 to now would be quite the collection
<xtknight> yeah i've seen some crazy things
<xtknight> i mean gnome keeps practically every release
<xtknight> with all their code it's probably pretty big
<xtknight> but very nice for development and debug
<xtknight> i'm just going to try against Debian testing to see if it has the problem
<xtknight> does anyone else here have cd writer problems?  empty media not being detected?
<DanaG> wtf... I can't drag panel applets with middle button?
<DanaG> That's screwed up.
<nhasian> xtknight, yes brasero doesnt dectect media right now...
<DanaG> yargh, stupid gnome-panel regression.
<nhasian> xtknight, i filed a bug report both on launchpad and bugzilla
<rleeds> Anyone use erlang-mode in emacs? I just noticed my Erlang menu in gtk emacs is empty. Don't know since when.
<DanaG> Oh, and I removed FUSA, to get my logout and shutdown items back.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/337775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337775 in fast-user-switch-applet "no "usability sane" way to reboot jaunty without mouse" [Medium,Confirmed]
<billybigrigger> i thought brasero was fixed like last week
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402528
<ubottu> Gnome bug 402528 in tasklist "Offer option to disable scroll wheel on task list" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<DanaG> "Out of curiosity, why would we want this configurable?  Why don't we just disable the behavior? " -- this is exactly my gripe with Gnome devs.
<billybigrigger> prefering to disable something over configuration? :P
<andresmh> for some reason scrolling by touching the right side of my touchpad stopped working :(
<DanaG> Same for me... something's trashing my edge threshold settings on the fly.
<billybigrigger> oooooh! new 64bit flash released :D
<andresmh> boo
<DanaG> I use the nspluginwrapped one so I can killall -9 npviewer.bin, without taking down the whole browser.
<billybigrigger> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<billybigrigger> for those who are interested
<andresmh> oh wow, flash 64!
<andresmh> how is it performing billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> dunno, installing now
<billybigrigger> :P
<andresmh> i'd be curious if full screen still tears
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> not working so well so far haha
<billybigrigger> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<ubuntu> is there a way to update to Karmic Koala from Jaunty Jackalops ?
<rleeds> ubuntu, yeah. look it up. it's straightforward. do so at your own risk though.
<ubuntu> how bad can it be ?
<ubuntu> i broke my system around 2 times in the last day and formated like 6 so far
<ubuntu> my nickname is ubuntu cause i am using the live CD to format as we speak
<ubuntu> installation finished, i'll be back in a while
<leleobhz> LOL
<leleobhz> i have good experiences with karmic... but fresh install
<mac_v> guys... why is the grub.cfg a read-only file [even for root]?
<billybigrigger> it was designed that way
<billybigrigger> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<billybigrigger> lots of info on that wiki page for editing grub
<billybigrigger> anything in particular your wanting to do?
<mac_v> nah...nothing in particular... i just temporarily change the permissions to reduce the timer and rearrange the order.. , was just wondering why it was read-only... makes it 1 step more to edit the file
<DanaG> Did you read the comments at the top?
<DanaG> top of grub.cfg, that is.
<mac_v> DanaG: the "Do not edit the file" ?
<billybigrigger> haha yeah
<DanaG> yeah, edit the stuff in /etc/grub.d and /etc/default/grub instead.
<billybigrigger> it's not meant to be editied
<billybigrigger> and run sudo update-grub after your changes to those files
<billybigrigger> everything you want to know about grub2 is in that wiki
<mac_v> ah... thanx... i never realized that!
<billybigrigger> haha usually when something says "do not edit" it usually means, don't edit it
<billybigrigger> period
<mac_v> just thought it was a , a regular warning :( ! :face-palm:
 * billybigrigger slaps mac_v with a huge rolled up RTFM poster
<billybigrigger> haha :P
 * mac_v ReadingTFM
<mac_v> wow... grub2 has so many options... \o/
<xtknight> nhasian, thanks
<xtknight> nhasian, i am still investigating it
<xtknight> bug # please?
<billybigrigger> mac_v, if your reading that wiki page, i'm sure i haven't even touched on HALF of grub2 :P
<billybigrigger> G2 doesn't even support themeing yet, once that hits that will be my main focus for that page...but who knows when G2 will support it, and if it even makes it into karmic
<xtknight> lol what bugs me about grub2 is the second index of the drive changing to 1
<xtknight> hd(0,0) is now (hd0,1)
<nhasian> xtknight, no worries i just want my cd burner back hehe
<xtknight> nhasian, yeah i spent 5+ hrs trying to look at the source code today.  traced it down to gio and gvfs i think but beyond that phew i have no idea... it is a rat's nest in there
<leleobhz> people with touchpad having trouble with click-on-pad ?
<nhasian> its because hal is being depreciated right?
<leleobhz> mine dont work, i must to use buttons
<billybigrigger> why?
<xtknight> yeah
<billybigrigger> partition's now match, i find it easier
<xtknight> but nhasian, i tried the brasero with hal and it still didnt work
<leleobhz> grub 0.97 is unsupported now
<billybigrigger> sda1 = 0,1 sda3 0,3
<x1250> guys, I know skype isn't really supported here, but I wonder if anyone is having problem with flash and skype. I can't get audio from both at the same time.
<xtknight> hal is being deprecated in favor of gio for drive detection in brasero
<leleobhz> and #grub dont support it :]
<leleobhz> billybigrigger, my update-grub from some day until now duplicate some entries on my menu
<maccam94> why is firefox 3.0 in karmic?
<mac_v> x1250: flash WFM , havent tried skype
<billybigrigger> maccam94, by the time karmic is released, default WILL be 3.5
<nhasian> maccam94, a few more things need to be finished before Firefox3-5 is the default browser.  soon though
<billybigrigger> leleobhz, have you checked your /etc/grub.d/ for duplicate entries?
<maccam94> billybigrigger: is /usr/bin/firefox a symlink to 3.5 or stlil 3.0?
<maccam94> nhasian: stuff like ubufox?
<x1250> mac_v, I have no problems with flash alone, just with skype
<leleobhz> billybigrigger, 00_header  05_debian_theme  10_linux  20_memtest86+  30_os-prober  30_otheros  40_custom  README
<mac_v> ah.. ok
<billybigrigger> leleobhz, you'll have to look inside those files
<leleobhz> ill
<nhasian> maccam94, i remember reading a todo list on the web, dont remember where it is now
<billybigrigger> update-grub reads and processes all those files in order, starting wtih 00, then 05, 10 etc
<nhasian> maccam94, but you can have both versions of firefox installed at the same time
<mac_v> leleobhz: 30_os-prober  30_otheros ? these 2 do the same
<maccam94> ah
<maccam94> nhasian: i know, but i want it to launch firefox 3.5 when i run "firefox" :-\
<maccam94> i guess i can mess with the symlink
<mac_v> leleobhz: the "otheros" is the old buggy one
<nhasian> since i started usin grub2 i always have to run "sudo update-grub" after upgrading to a new kernel
<nhasian> maccam94, no but you can run it with firefox-3.5
<maccam94> is there any group working on taking screenshots of applications?
<leleobhz> right... otheros is buggy
<nhasian> maccam94, for synaptic?
<maccam94> nhasian: i know, but i'm always just going to click on the existing icons. i'll just fix the symlink
<xtknight> why doenst windows show up in grub2
<maccam94> nhasian: yeah
<maccam94> didn't finish that thought haha
<mac_v> xtknight:  the "otheros" is the old buggy one
<xtknight> mac_v,  so do i need to put stuff in 40_custom?  i have already figured the code to make my windows boot
<mac_v> xtknight: no need .. Bug #402795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402795 in grub2 "windows option not shown" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402795
<maccam94> for a split second i got excited thinking i was using grub2 in my new karmic box, but then i remembered i upgraded. is there a guide for upgrading to grub2?
<xtknight> ah k
<mac_v> nhasian: you have to install firefox3.5-gnome-support
<mac_v> nhasian: that will make firefox3.5 the default
<nhasian> nasser@iphone69:~/bin$ apt-cache policy firefox3.5-gnome-support
<nhasian> W: Unable to locate package firefox3.5-gnome-support
<DanaG> firefox-3.5'
<DanaG> er, there's a dash there.
<mac_v> hehe
<nhasian> nasser@iphone69:~/bin$ apt-cache policy firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<nhasian> firefox-3.5-gnome-support:
<nhasian>   Installed: 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<nhasian>   Candidate: 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<DanaG> sudo dpkg-divert --local --add --rename /usr/bin/firefox
<DanaG> that'll make it not trample on your own symlink.
<DanaG> Then re-make the firefox-3.5 -> firefox symlink.
<leleobhz> someone know a package that provides firefox?
<leleobhz> i want to remove firefox but i dont want to broke ubuntu-netbook-remix package
<maccam94> leleobhz: why are you removing firefox? space issues?
 * leleobhz using and very very very happy with midori
<leleobhz> maccam94, no, because it sucks
<maccam94> oh well why not just remove the icons?
<maccam94> or just leave it alone
 * leleobhz think firefox have seriously problems...
<leleobhz> maccam94, space problems too... im notting using, and my 16Gb SSD drive dont support too much
<maccam94> i suppose you could just delete the installed firefox files...
<maccam94> although you'd still get updates for the package :-\
<maccam94> ...unless you locked the version
<leleobhz> leleobhz@luana:~$ df -h | grep sda6
<leleobhz> /dev/sda6             3,3G  2,9G  157M  95% /
<maccam94> should system-config-printer-udev be installed by default?
<leleobhz> maccam94, this is a problem too..
<leleobhz> but firefox is a target to remove because i dont use it
<maccam94> i think you could lock the version in synaptic and then remove the actual firefox files, thereby preserving the metapackage...
<leleobhz> i prefer a metapackage... ill do this someday
 * syn-ack put the Beatles - Live at the BBC vinyl on.
<syn-ack> Lets dance while we hack, folks. :D
<SeveredCross> Has there been any reports of Alt-F2 not working?
<SeveredCross> Hmm, interesting.
<SeveredCross> Nothing with the left alt modifier works.
<SeveredCross> Alt-F1 is broken too.
<syn-ack> SeveredCross, Last I checked it works here
<SeveredCross> Bah.
<SeveredCross> Might just need an update/
<mac_v> SeveredCross: doesnt work for me too... fully-updated
<SeveredCross> mac_v: Bah.
<SeveredCross> I blame metacity.
<SeveredCross> Actually, it's probably the panel.
<SeveredCross> Considering metacity's not running at all.
 * mac_v didnt file a bug , just has other bugs to worry about
<billybigrigger> SeveredCross, what is alt-f1 supposed to do?
<maccam94> there's a bug in firefox 3.5 in karmic
<billybigrigger> alt-f2 lauches the run dialog for me
<SeveredCross> billybigrigger: Open up the System menu.
<SeveredCross> Neither work.
<billybigrigger> is that a gnome thing? i'm in xfce
<SeveredCross> I'm chalking it up to some transient nonsense, will see if it's borked again after restart.
<SeveredCross> Yes, it's a GNOME thing.
<maccam94> if i search wiki something in 9.04, it'll take me straight to the wikipedia page
<maccam94> in karmic it takes me to the new custom google search page
<SeveredCross> maccam94: Yeah, that's multisearch.
<SeveredCross> It's not a bug, it's a feature.
<SeveredCross> You can disable it by disabling the "Multisearch" addin.
<maccam94> ...what's the advantage of multisearch?
<billybigrigger> there is no advantage
<billybigrigger> it's a way for canonical to make some extra dough and collect your search information
<maccam94> oh :-\
<billybigrigger> yeah :-\ is right
<billybigrigger> more like :-O
<maccam94> couldn't they have just done that for the google search box instead of crippling functionality?
<billybigrigger> i'm sure they could have
<maccam94> or is that mozilla's cut?
<syn-ack> billybigrigger, No worries, they can make as money as they want off my pr0n inquiries
<maccam94> is there a bug report? or discussion page or something?
<syn-ack> maccam94, if you dont want it, use the upstream version
<billybigrigger> discussion on the topic is everywhere
<maccam94> syn-ack: it creates a functionality issue, which i think is valid for a bug report/technical discussion
<syn-ack> I dont mean to sound like an ass, but I'm sure it's Canonical's stand on the subject
<maccam94> i don't care how they redirect google searches, but i don't want them messing with my awesomebar
<syn-ack> and honestly, which this being their distro, I'm fully backing it.
<maccam94> and i'm sure 95% of their users would agree
<maccam94> i'm totally cool with them making money, just not at the cost of functionality
<syn-ack> Man, I am really starting to no longer like Bit Torrent
<maccam94> syn-ack: what about it?
<syn-ack> maccam94, The fact that half the up loaders turn their sharing to .000000000000000000000001 and screws with my completing a download
<maccam94> block bitlord then?
<syn-ack> bitlord?
<syn-ack> go on... :)
<billybigrigger> syn-ack, agree with your partially ther
<billybigrigger> there
<maccam94> i'm pretty sure azureus has a minimum 1.0 (or at least .5) ratio for autoremoval
<maccam94> bitlord is an evil bittorrent client
<billybigrigger> they could have at least told the users about it, not sneak it in an update
<maccam94> it hoards download bandwidth and does not upload
<syn-ack> maccam94, ah
<billybigrigger> they're totally snuck it in and tried to pass it off to users who are knew, don't know much better
<syn-ack> I mean, I use Transmission but I at least share some of my upstream
<billybigrigger> canonical should have went about getting "multisearch" installed in a different way, the idea behind it is great, but don't sneak it in an update and not tell anyone, and then avoid the questions that users have on the mailing lists...poor taste
<maccam94> syn-ack: try to find torrents with more seeders...?
<maccam94> billybigrigger: yeah. i think there are better ways of doing it that don't impede functionality, and i would be totally ok with them setting up the custom search by default for the homepage and google search box
<ghindo> billybigrigger, It would have been nice if they included a more thorough changelog...
<billybigrigger> for sure, but disabling the functions of google, and trying to pass it off as google, is not the right way of going about things, and not making it known to people, hoping people don't notice! like geez, make it known that people are installing this plugin, or give them an option, but there's no documentation, and when confronted about it on the mailing lists, the dev who i won't say, totally avoided answering any questions
<billybigrigger> , like a big cover up
<syn-ack> What did they disable?
<billybigrigger> ghindo, exactly! there was no mention of it anywhere, they hoped it would sneak in under the radar and no one would notice
<syn-ack> I'm not trying to play into anything, I'm really interested
<billybigrigger> you can't search google video/images with the multisearch
<syn-ack> Ah, see, I google news as my homepage so I just go from there
<billybigrigger> i think the no documentation pissed off more people than the actual revenue, data tracking
<maccam94> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/402767/comments/24
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [High,Triaged]
<billybigrigger> and the fact of it being a "dirty tactic" like some other OS we won't mention
<SeveredCross> I honestly couldn't care less what Canonical knows about my searching habits, but the LOF and underhandedness of it all ticked me off.
<billybigrigger> SeveredCross, roger
<mac_v> !multisearch
<ubottu> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<maccam94> that comment i just linked to is a rather thorough explanation (from canonical i believe)
<maccam94> the extension will only be installed through alpha 4
<nztal> billybigrigger, what did canonical do ?  the google search bar in firefox is setup to do something other than a normal google search ?   i noticed it was somewhat different, but i wasn't sure how.  any way to change it back to standard results ?
<billybigrigger> that's been heavily edited since last time i saw it :P
<syn-ack> billybigrigger, for the better or worse?
<DanaG> billybigrigger: another thing: they put it in the firefox package,  not in a separate package...
<billybigrigger> those are not the answer's that were given after it was released
<DanaG> so as a user of firefox-3.5... I never even saw that piece of changelog.
<DanaG> "oh, firefox... I don't use that.  I use 3.5."
<mac_v> i was surprised too
<billybigrigger> :P
<DanaG> I used the search box to.... what the hell is this?
<DanaG> that was my reaction.
<maccam94> billybigrigger: what did it originallt say?
<mac_v> bug #406893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406893 in firefox-3.5 "Right-click search goes to custom search" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406893
<billybigrigger> The custom search thing is currently the easiest way for us to gather
<billybigrigger> the data we want to get from this experiment.
<billybigrigger> A newtab implementation - if it was done - would be configurable and
<billybigrigger> far more powerful than what you see now. The current state is just a
<billybigrigger> quick pitch for the test we wanted to do in alpha3.
<maccam94> yeah that comment was posted earlier
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and new-tab search.... duuude, there's already a way to do that.
<DanaG> LOOK IN THE OPTIONS DIALOG!
<DanaG> Don't go overriding my specific preference!
<DanaG> That's what the extension does: it specifically OVERRIDES my "new tab is blank" preference.
<DanaG> Good manners would be this: change the default setting, so anyone who hadn't changed from the old default would see the new default.
<mac_v> :/
<billybigrigger> seems like there was alot more negative backlash than what they were expecting :P
<DanaG> And same for the rather sucky search page.  I'd be fine with a tweaked logo, but the functionality is a major regression.
<DanaG> My solution: I didn't just disable the extension... I dpkg-diverted the files out of the way!
<billybigrigger> whatever the case is, they went about the whole thing the wrong way
<syn-ack> DanaG, .... wow man
<syn-ack> personally, I think you lot need to take a breath.
<mac_v> +1 to billybigrigger
<syn-ack> YES it sucks, they DID do it wrong
<syn-ack> BUT
<DanaG> Overriding user preferences is bad, always.
<syn-ack> BUT
<DanaG> Same theme in my (no need to repeat) rants about notify-osd.
<billybigrigger> DanaG's just worked up over his touchpad threshold :P
<DanaG> Yeah, something's been trampling on that, too.
<syn-ack> file a bug report fix it to how you like and just be done with it
<syn-ack> Thats just my 2 cents though
<billybigrigger> i'm sure they're still sorting out filed bugs against that from last week :P
<syn-ack> Heh
<syn-ack> more than likely. heh
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the gnome devs seem not to realize that people might want both two-finger AND edge-scrolling.
<DanaG> They have options to choose between the two... but not an option to have both.
<syn-ack> Honestly, any more when I go to file a bug and if theres something already there about it and I have the same general issues and arch and such, I wont even file nor confirm
<syn-ack> esp if there are a metric buttload of people who have
<DanaG> "Select the touchpad scroll method. Supported values are: 0 - disabled, 1 - edge scrolling, 2 - two-finger scrolling"
<DanaG> ./modules/common/gpds-touchpad-xinput.c:    {GPDS_TOUCHPAD_EDGES,                      "Synaptics Edges",                       G_TYPE_INT,  32, 4},
<syn-ack> DanaG, Well, I dont know if this is going to matter to you but guess what there is now an update for?
<DanaG> Yeah, I saw the new preferences pane.
<DanaG> =synclient RightEdge=5100 TopEdge=1500 LeftEdge=1650 BottomEdge=4700
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> sorry, altgr is right next to context-menu.
<DanaG> 'þ' is AltGr-t, and Paste as Plain Text is context-menu 't'.
<DanaG> I also wish Apple hadn't bought and killed Fingerworks.   (it's a googleable term.)
<DanaG> Oh, and google has started bothering me, too:
<DanaG> search for Three Letter Acronym, you get:   "these results do not include the word Acronym.  click here to see only results that include it."
<DanaG> Of course, that's not a query that that'd apply to, but it gets the point across.
<SeveredCross> What the...
<SeveredCross> Anyone notice that jQuery is now a dependency of a basic Ubuntu system?
<DanaG>     Auto-adjust edges if values fall outside queried min/max ranges. (#21001)
<SeveredCross> As in, the Javascript library.
<DanaG> xorg bug 21001
<SeveredCross> python-apt depends on it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 21001 in xorg "on boot cannot open default font fixed" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/21001
<DanaG> nope...
<DanaG> (trying to dig up bug link; I'll swtich to PM.)
 * SeveredCross is confused.
<maccam94> can standard touch pads do two-finger scrolling yet?
<DanaG> My old laptop could do real 2-finger... but my new one can't.
<DanaG> Stupid Synaptics has started disabling the feature when OEMs don't specifically pay for the gesture ability, it seems.
<DanaG> s/Stupid/Damn/
<DanaG> =.t
<DanaG> =þ
<maccam94> :-(
<DanaG> Is it just me... or is this backwards?
<DanaG>     tapButton1 = priv->has_left ? 0 : 1;
<DanaG>     tapButton2 = priv->has_left ? 0 : 3;
<DanaG>     tapButton3 = priv->has_left ? 0 : 2;
<DanaG> synclient -m 10
<DanaG> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<SeveredCross> I thought it was supposed to be on by default from now on.
<SeveredCross> Slash unnecessary
<DanaG> wow, the defaults on this touchpad really are unusable.
<DanaG> The scroll area is about 2 millimeters wide.
<DanaG> Okay, 3 millimeters.
<SeveredCross> Hmm, lots of things broken in Compiz.
<SeveredCross> Focus follows mouse isn't working either.
<DanaG> y'know, I think I'll file a bug about that really-narrow scrolling area, perhaps.
<DanaG> I just tried the defaults by moving my fdi file out of the way... and the defaults are rather unusable.
<DanaG> Once you get used to even fake 2-finger scroll, it sucks to go back.
<DanaG> Especially when the edge scroll region is only 3 millimeters wide.
<chris4585> is the karmic alternative ISO alpha 3 suppose to install the desktop? or should I download the karmic-desktop ISO?
<syn-ack> chris4585: the alt disk can literally install any of the versions
<syn-ack> wow, let me finish typing first
<billybigrigger> haha
<mob> mornin all
<syn-ack> sup mob
<syn-ack> MOB RULES!
<syn-ack> err, I digress
<mob> karmik a no go on an acer travelmate 220
<mob> lol
<mob> hangs after login
<syn-ack> I know I'm jinxing it but dammit, there's nothing broken here. I'm bored
<DanaG> Oh yeah, so the gnome touchpad preferences thingy pales in comparison to the Windows one.  =þ
<syn-ack> mob: So what arch, etc are you running
<mob> well that acer got probs
<mob> im on 2 boxes
<billybigrigger> mob, gnome/gdm?
<mob> jaunty
<billybigrigger> maybe try kdm or xdm? xfce?
<mob> wasnt an option .. no cd
<SeveredCross> syn-ack: Fix Compiz for me?
<mob> guess i could add the iso as repo
<SeveredCross> Considering that neither Alt-F2 nor Alt-F1 work.
<SeveredCross> There was another thing broken, but I can't remember what now.
<SeveredCross> Oh, Focus Follows Mouse doesn't work either.
<SeveredCross> At least Do works though. <3
<mob> got a dlinkwsomthing 2340 wireless that works in w$ and has worked in linux , but dont now
<DanaG> The Windows one even gives a GUI for adjusting touchpad boundaries.
<mob> that acer got a intel 82830m gcc ..... nuff said ther
<mob> e
<syn-ack> mob: not really, its not
<mob> k  its probably the worst video card/chip i ever worked with in any os
<syn-ack> I give up
<mob> ;]
<mob> @ sever dose ctrl alt bksp work?
<billybigrigger> ctrl-alt-bkspace is disabled by default now...has been for awhile
<mob> try a copy of mint lol
<SeveredCross> object :-P
<SeveredCross> Bah.
<SeveredCross> Time for bed.
<mob> bed is for reality which is virtually nonexistant
<mob> deep thoughts by mob
<DanaG> odd, my touchpad itself is sucky... z goes only up to 77.
 * mob looks for the askii gens
<SeveredCross> exit
<SeveredCross> Woops, wrong term.
<mob> lol
<chris4585> I'm sorry if I'm repeating myself, I have a bad connection, but is the karmic alternative ISO alpha 3 suppose to install the desktop? or should I download the karmic-desktop ISO?
<SeveredCross> Alternative ISO won't install a desktop system unless you tell it to.
<chris4585> no wonder then, It kept failing at "select and install software" so it inly installed the base system
<chris4585> thanks SeveredCross thats all I needed
<x1250> chris4585, you can always install ubuntu-desktop package to get all the packages
<chris4585> x1250, I could of, but my sources.list was set for the cd
<chris4585> I didn't know how to change or update my sources.list
<mob> not that hard in gui .. im lost in cmd line
<x1250> chris4585, you can use this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/238397/
<chris4585> x1250, thanks for your help
<Oli```> Should I be removing devicekit or should I wait until the package forcing it out (devicekit-power) is fixed?
<kklimonda> Oli```: you can remove it
<Gumby> hi all, is there a way in koala to rescan hdd partitions and auto add OS's to the grub boot menu?
<mac_v> Gumby: $sudo update-grub
<Gumby> hrm... that didnt seem to add it
<mac_v> Gumby: windows is missing?
<Gumby> yeah
<mac_v> Gumby: bug #406893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406893 in firefox-3.5 "Right-click search goes to custom search" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406893
<Gumby> ah weird... found it this time
<mac_v> Gumby: hehe... it was fixed recently
<Gumby> yeah, but I just did it like 5 mins ago
<Gumby> hehe
<Gumby> anyhow... thanks a lot.  I've got to reboot into windows now  :(
<mac_v> oops i gave you the wrong number!
<mac_v> Bug #402795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402795 in grub2 "windows option not shown" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402795
<indus> hi folks
<indus> i took the plunge yesterday to alpha 3 :)
<indus> this is slow and sluggish for me'
<indus> karmic
<indus> daily build
<indus> 30 july
<andresmh> How do I run a specific command automatically after waking up from suspend?
<dupondje> hello
<dupondje> :D
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am having major problems with my sound. It has been happening ever since Intrepid and it seems to be even worse in Karmic when I play a song it will start playing fine and then when i skip to the next song it will just freeze up the program. The driver is snd-hda-intel and ICH8 variant of it. The codec it is using is Realtek ALC262 and then it also lists Conexant ID 2c06 and I am using a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520D.
<fuzzybunny69y>  If anyone can help that would be great!
<mac_v> ah... all my icons disappeared! now i have no icons anywhere!
<Ng> is anyone else seeing weird gnome-power-manager behaviour in karmic atm?
<Ng> after the devicekit removal and devicekit-power upgrade
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> gnome crashed :s
<dupondje> hmz
<dupondje> new flash player for x64 :)
<dupondje> gnome-settings-deamon crashed :( restarted it, but all screens looks ugly now :(
<dupondje> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
<dupondje> :'(
<aboSamoor> dtchen, is there any hope that bug 278648 will be fixed with karmic ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278648 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[regression]snd-hda-intel sound input does not work at all with Conexant CX20549 (Venice) chips " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278648
<mac_v> Ng: what exactly ? I'm having problems after todays update too
<holzmodem> after update, missing context menu icons... is it a known bug?
<mac_v> ^ for me too...
<Ng> holzmodem: I've noticed that, not filed a bug yet or checked for one :/
<Ng> mac_v: g-p-m seems to be forgetting all its settings and handling them incorrectly, my screensaver and suspend just keep going off while I'm typing
<mac_v> Ng: ah... then i'm not going crazy... :P ... having all those problems
<Ng> ok
<mac_v> holzmodem: not only context , if you restart X, all icons are lost , from applications everywhere
<holzmodem> I already restarted my system, only context icons are gone
<mac_v> ah... for me icons are not shown anywhere :(
<Armageddon> i would like to try Karmic Koala but i have 2 OS on my laptop and im afraid it wont let me go into the other OS
<mac_v> Armageddon: you shouldnt have any problems accessing other OS , grub2 has options
<mac_v> Armageddon: i have 3 apart from Karmic
<Armageddon> mac_v: the website says otherwise
<Armageddon> i read the website about the alpha 3 release and they said there is a problem with the grub2 and windows
<mac_v> Armageddon: where? i installed the Alpha3  , it works well ,
<mac_v> that has been solved
<mac_v> Armageddon:  Bug #402795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402795 in grub2 "windows option not shown" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402795
<Armageddon> mac_v: any other know issues ? and i mean major ones
<mac_v> Armageddon: dont do today's updates
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> i will be upgrading from Jaunty Jackalops
<mac_v> Armageddon: if you have space , install Karmic on a separate partition, and use the same /home for both
<Armageddon> that would be hard for me
<Armageddon> i'm not that expert
<mac_v> Armageddon: its simple... the installer allows that option
<Armageddon> i think that would be really hard downloading Karmic Koala at the moment, cause when the download finishes you will release your beta version
<holzmodem> which update brakes the icon thing?
<Armageddon> anyway i will be waiting for the beta version and then i will upgrade
<Twigathy> O_o
<mac_v> holzmodem: you filled the bug? bug # pls
<holzmodem> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-July/005347.html <<?
<mostafa> can anyone help me how to add a menu in Grub2.0?
<bazhang> mostafa, you using Karmic 9.10?
<mostafa> bazhang :no Jaunty
<bazhang> mostafa, then #kubuntu
<mostafa> 9.04
<mostafa> u mean the kernel version?
<bazhang> mostafa, no this channel is for Karmic 9.10
<rsk> hey
<rsk> screensaver is activating 20minutes in
<rsk> even thou i have removed screensaver* packages
<mostafa> bazhang : where should i go to ask this question plz ?
<rsk> #ubuntu
<bazhang> mostafa, #kubuntu
<e-jat> can some one triage bug 404546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404546 in ppp "pppd crash (unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000014)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404546
<mostafa> :(( i ask there but they siad go and ask this in ubuntu
<rsk> run lsb_release -a and pastebin the output
<bazhang> mostafa, #kubuntu is the correct channel
<Pici> #kubuntu for grub2?
<bazhang> its in jaunty repos, he is using kubuntu
<e-jat> ?
<Oli``> Wow k3b has had some MAJOR work done to it since jaunty's version
<sinan> what is the "paper cuts" ?
<ruslanr> sinan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<sinan> ruslanr: thanks
<natewiebe13> anyone know anything about hardware resetting when trying to use it?
<natewiebe13> for example a printer
<natewiebe13> i have a lexmark x4270.. in jaunty i used the z42 driver and it worked just fine.. but in karmic, when i used the z42, the printer resets when trying to print, but doesnt print
<natewiebe13> also, with a sansa clip, it continually connects then resets
<natewiebe13> should i file a bug report? or does anyone know anything about this?
<carldani> hi
<carldani> is anyone able to fix the FAQ about the next release? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Releases%20and%20Version%20Numbers
<EagleScreen> carldani: i will check it
<carldani> EagleScreen: thanks!
<BluesKaj> konqueror still loses the cursor on some pages , I'll have to check more closely
<apw> anyone know how you define the options used to mount a specific device under karmic?  there used to be a device and volume tag on each device properties page ... which has gone
<moustafa> Is there any screenshots released for ubuntu 9.10?
<BluesKaj> moustafa, it looks much the same as 9.04
<BluesKaj> depends on your desktop options
<EagleScreen> carldani: done
<Seren__> Hi, I am on Karmic and software-properties-kde does not launch
<Seren__> it does not seem there is a bug associated to this behaviour
<Seren__> am I the only one ?
<coz_> Seren__,  mm  I am not running kde right now...  did you update then dist-upgrade to see if anything has changed?
<Seren__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/239528/
<Seren__> I did both, it seems to be a path or python issue
<BluesKaj> Seren__, try the menu/software sources
<coz_> Seren__,  ok that looks like it is broken... you may want to report this as a bug
<Seren__> systemsetting -> software souce does not work either
<Seren__> it is same thing either from packagekit or system settings
<Seren__> (what is the command to report a bug associated to a package, like "xxx sofware-settings-kde" )
<billybigrigger> Seren__, $ ubuntu-bug <package>
<Seren__> thx billy
<billybigrigger> np
<billybigrigger> Seren__, tried launching it in a terminal? it might give you some output as to why it's not launching
<Seren__> see my paste bin
<Seren__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/239528/
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:~$ sudo apt-cache search QtCore
<billybigrigger> libqtcore4 - Qt 4 core module
<billybigrigger> libqtgui4 - Qt 4 GUI module
<billybigrigger> python-qt4 - Python bindings for Qt4
<billybigrigger> do you have libqtcore4 installed?
<BluesKaj> Seren__, does apt or aptitude work in the cli ? and check your sources.list
<billybigrigger> if so what about python-qt4?
<Seren__> python-qt4:
<Seren__>   Installed: 4.5.2-0ubuntu1
<Seren__>   Candidate: 4.5.2-0ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> and libqtcore4?
<Seren__> libqtcore4:
<Seren__>   Installed: 4.5.2-0ubuntu2
<Seren__>   Candidate: 4.5.2-0ubuntu2
<billybigrigger> hmm....
<billybigrigger> i would $ ubuntu-bug software-properties-kde with links to that pastebin error, and show them your apt-cache policy output for python-qt4 and libqtcore4
<billybigrigger> :)
<billybigrigger> gotta run, wish i could help
<Seren__> yep thx billy
<carldani> EagleScreen: Thanks! Would you mind adding some text to answer the "What is the next release of Ubuntu?" question as well? After all, the question is already there, it's only missing the answer.
<EagleScreen> carldani: what would you add there?
<billybigrigger> carldani, if you see a bunch of typos, or something wrong with ubuntu pages, tell the Doc team, #ubuntu-doc
<Fluffles> Will gnome-volume-control be reverted to the old one like it was in jaunty or are they sticking with the new one in karmic?
<itswhatev1> do i need anything special in my xorg.conf for xserver-xorg-vide-intel from x-edgers if i'm running karmic daily?
<itswhatev1> seemingly still have regular freezes, one consistent when someone calls/sends sms to my phone while it's connected via usb :O
<yofel> itswhatev1: are you still able to kill X with 'alt+sysrq+k' ? If not then it's probably a kernel issue.
<itswhatev1> yofel: i will report back when it occurs again
<carldani> EagleScreen: sorry, was disconnected. Anyway, since the question is already there, there probably was some answer in the past. Maybe link to KarmicReleaseSchedule?
<carldani> billybigrigger: thanks, will do
<torocatala> hi
<torocatala> I have a problem activating the private hardware controllers for my Nvidia on my ubuntu karmic
<torocatala> the system found two drivers, but when I click on Activate, and appears the window of autenticate, I click on "autenticate button (in spanish, Autenticar) and nothing happend
<torocatala> i don't know in what log can found the error messages
<torocatala> ¿any idea?
<mphill> torocatala: did you try to reboot, the driver my already be installed
<mphill> installing the driver once should suffice for all cards
<mphill> you may have uncovered a bug though
<torocatala> mphill, i have this error since few days ago
<torocatala> if i have a new bug, what I have to do?
<itswhatev> yofel: ok it happened and alt-sysrq-k took me to a black screen, not able to toggle num/caps lock, and saw no tty's - SO.. kernel?
<eagles0513875> torocatala: www.launchpad.net to signup and report your bug if it doesnt already exist
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having an issue on karmic where after logging in on kde i got no splash screen saying the desktop is loading all i get is the mouse on a black screen
<Amber_Johnson> any one running Karmic Koala , on an SLI system? I am considering installing it.
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: you stuck in the revolving door lol
<BUGabundo> I am :(
<eagles0513875> ouch
<BUGabundo> is it just me
<BUGabundo> or is audio tooooo loowwww
<BUGabundo> ?
<eagles0513875> i have another issue on my desktop
<eagles0513875> i loving with the login splash screen and i then no loading splash screen black screen and mouse is only thing that shows :(
<torocatala> by the way, in karmic, ¿how I can disable the login of users?, i mean, for a user entry automatically to the system
<bullgard4> Where are listed in the Internet the Karmic milestones?
<BUGabundo> you can't
<BUGabundo> still not ready
<yofel> bullgard4: see the release schedule in the topic
<Amber_Johnson> I hope Ubuntu 9.10 works with my SLI system, Ubuntu makes me feel alive and sexy :D All i can get to run is 8.04 :( 8.10 and 9.04 just give me a black screen when xserver starts.
 * Amber_Johnson has 2x Nvidia 8800GT
<bullgard4> yofel: Thank you very much.
<yofel> you're welcome
<torocatala> hi
<Amber_Johnson> :D
<torocatala> Hi, I report that bug in the launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/jockey/+bug/407468 But i'm not sure if i do ok, ¿can anyone take a look?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407468 in jockey "No privileges to activate hardware driver" [Undecided,New]
<x1250> torocatala, I think I read a post at ubuntuforums.org and it said you couldn't use propietary ati drivers yet. Try the opensource ones.
<torocatala> is not ati
<torocatala> is Nvidia
<gnomefreak> 180* seems to work
<gnomefreak> let me rephrse that nvidia-glx-180 works at least on the 6200 and 7200 cards that i know of off hand
<x1250> torocatala, in bug #361454 Martin requires some aditional info. I guess you could try to provide that info in that bug, and most probably your bug will be marked as a duplicate.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361454 in jockey "restricted driver authorization crashes on open" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361454
<torocatala> ok, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> the 5200 is using legacy drivers now and they are not working. i used upstream drivers until i got this 6200
<gnomefreak> sorry just now getting to look at the bug.
<jirib> hi
<gnomefreak> what happens if you install them by hand. sudo apt-get install nivdia-glx-173 does it fail to build module?
<jirib> i'm running jaunty but i need pci-stub driver to hide pci for virtual machines in KVM; i installed karmic kernel but X doesn't work anymore
<jirib> black screen -> cold reboot :(
<gnomefreak> more info on this driver see bug 379669 384639 however kockey isnt crashing in those
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379669 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "nvidia-glx-173 fails to load in Karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379669
<gnomefreak> bug 384639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384639 in nvidia-common "2.6.30-8 kernel related packages fail to install" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384639
<jirib> running T400 - Intel Corporation Mobile 4
<torocatala> gnomefreak, can't found the packet nivdia-glx-173
<torocatala> ouch
<torocatala> error on write nvidia
<torocatala> nvidia-glx-173 ya está en su versión más reciente. // most recent versions is installed
<aboSamoor> anyone responsible for the audio stack in ubuntu is here now ?
<gnomefreak> !nvidia-glx-173
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx-173
<gnomefreak> !info nvidia-glx-173
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.16-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 7785 kB, installed size 23080 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<gnomefreak> torocatala: you have the 5200 card?
<torocatala> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> torocatala: does apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-173 say installed?
<torocatala> nvidia-glx-173:
<torocatala>   Instalados: 173.14.16-0ubuntu1
<torocatala>   Candidato: 173.14.16-0ubuntu1
<torocatala>   Tabla de versión:
<torocatala>  *** 173.14.16-0ubuntu1 0
<torocatala>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Packages
<torocatala>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<torocatala> this is ok?
<gnomefreak> torocatala: please dont paste thats why i asked if it said installed
<torocatala> ok, sorry
<gnomefreak> torocatala: are you using upstream drivers?
<torocatala> Sorry, I don't know that, ¿how I can be sure of that?
<gnomefreak> torocatala: did you download drivers from nvidia website?
<torocatala> no
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> than im gonna say they havent fixed it yet
<jirib> anybody running karmic on  Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) ??
<DanaG> oh yeah, I have a spare 4-gig SDHC card, but my reader is slow.  The card has instant seek, but reads at only about 15 megabytes per second.
<DanaG> What would be something useful to put on it?
<BUGabundo> ok is this thing on !?
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo> it is
<BUGabundo> soooo
<BUGabundo> how do I remove a stanza from grub2?
<BUGabundo> yofel: billybigrigger: ^^^
<DanaG> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=4012ade9338c05428162e85cc9b149dcadf1ce85
<DanaG> yay.
<DanaG> will fix my mute!
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> now fix my low volume
<DanaG> 	https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=522764
<ubottu> Error: Error getting bugzilla.novell.com bug #522764: NotPermitted
<DanaG> grr, damn Novell.
<DanaG> Can't even READ the friggin' bug report!
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<euthus> hi i keep getting this error message when i boot ubuntu: http://codepad.org/jFJkNdmi
<euthus> i'm not very good with fsck, so i dont want to mess things up
<euthus> could anyone help?
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> fsck died with exit status 8
<BUGabundo> not good
<euthus> :\
<euthus> what to do
<Amber_Johnson> poke it with a sharp stick? that is what I always do....
<euthus> Amber_Johnson: you're intelligent.
<euthus> Amber_Johnson: if you don't know something, why don't you just stfu, instead of pissing ppl off?
<euthus> i'll try to sudo blkid -c /dev/null
<euthus> BUGabundo: looks like a partitioning problem
<euthus> /dev/sda2: UUID="d502a29f-b4e7-4f97-ae96-0bf41dae12d0" TYPE="ext4"
<euthus> fsck.ext4: Unable to resolve 'UUID=8f11ae17-a3dc-413b-a2cf-16dede417b17'
<euthus> how do i replace the resolved uuid
<euthus> should i change the fstab?
<BUGabundo> euthus: please calm down and don't insult other user. Thanks
<BUGabundo> and Amber_Johnson, please try to be helpful
<BUGabundo> both of you please obey CoC
<BUGabundo> don't think its only fstab related
<BUGabundo> but if you want to try that
<euthus> BUGabundo: hold on a sec, while i reboot.
<BUGabundo> do an ls -l /dev/disk-uid
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> new adobe flash 64bits package? http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<arand> BUGabundo: interesting, and also makes me wonder why those versions has not made it into -updates, from my experience they're just BETTER.
<BUGabundo> arand: no package available to be packaged by distros
<arand> BUGabundo: well, as a new version of flashplayer-installer, I guess would be the correct term, but anyway...
<BUGabundo> AFAIK it just downloads the 32 version
<BUGabundo> (11:05:51 PM) fta: 32 with a wrapper
<BUGabundo> (11:06:27 PM) fta: asac didn't want that as long a the x64 blob is beta
<BUGabundo> arand: ^^^^^^^^
<arand> Hmm, Yea I guess it does... And come to think of it I see the complicationin getting it into a package just like that...
<arand> BUGabundo: But since the 32bit version seems to crash rather frequently I kinda disagree with that decision :/
<dupondje> BUGabundo: testing the new flashplayer plugin atm
<dupondje> had 2 crashes already :(
<arand> dupondje: joy :(
<BUGabundo> dupondje: I also run the 64 .so plugin
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/326555?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326555 in flashplugin-nonfree "Please package flashplugin 64bit" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> right
<arand> So is there any way to get the old "stable" alpha now then?
<BUGabundo> ah?
<BUGabundo> isn't it on the web site?
<arand> BUGabundo: Well, since the new "refresh alpha" has replaced it, it seems...
<Twigathy> You know what'd be reaaaally nice now that we have PulseAudio infecting everything ever? A volume control slider on every single window, next to the minimise/maximise/close buttons....
<Twigathy> All this talk of per-app control is all well and good, but having to go through that PA gui thing (padevchooser or whatever it is called) kind of utterly ruins the idea
<Twigathy> no thoughts? guess everybody is away/busy/sleeping/eating/hacking code/??? :o
<BUGabundo> ey Twigathy
<Twigathy> hi
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: +1
<BUGabundo> we can do that with pavucontrol
<DanaG> oh, and a "which devices do I play on?" feature,
<BUGabundo> again, DanaG we do that on pavucontrol
<BUGabundo> :)
<Twigathy> That'd be quite nice too
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: but... that's not the point
<Twigathy> You shouldn't have to start a whole app to change your programs volume
<Twigathy> It should be right there, with close etc. c_c
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> and that's why I gave it +1
<Twigathy> Thing is, I haven't a clue where to start on this kind of thing :)
<Twigathy> Launchpad somewhere c_c
<Twigathy> "Bug: PA allows different volumes per app but apps can't change their volumes"? :)
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> better be in next PA cycle
<BUGabundo> and done UPSTREAM
<BUGabundo> forget Ubuntu
<Twigathy> mmm
 * Twigathy thinks it'd probably make a good google summer-of-code project
<Twigathy> or at least, somebody could start it then
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-01
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> my web cam works again !!
<BUGabundo> woot
 * syn-ack spies on BUGabundo 
<syn-ack> take off, big boy. :P
 * syn-ack runs
 * BUGabundo trows a lace around syn-ackfeet
<syn-ack> ack!
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/notice/7339571
<BUGabundo> ME
<syn-ack> I know what you look like. :P
<syn-ack> BUGabundo, nice and AJaXy too
<BUGabundo> hey akgraner
<syn-ack> Love that interface
<Oli``> Has anybody tried running gens (genesis/megadrive/megacd/etc emulator) in karmic? If so, did you get sound?
<DanaG> how about a web.... CAN?
<DanaG> Oof.
<BUGabundo> Oli``: no I did not
<akgraner> BUGabundo, hey!
<Oli``> BUGabundo: phew - so I (probably) haven't broken something on my own
<mattparry> Hi, Im having problems with grub installing on Alpha3, can anyone help?
<BUGabundo> hey mattparry
<richardcavell> What's your problem matt?
<BUGabundo> are you fully updated?
<mattparry> when through kubuntu alternative cd install
<BUGabundo> ah
<mattparry> got to grub installation, error on installing grub2
<mattparry> cannot write to partition
<mattparry> all standard defaults
<EagleScreen> did u choose to install GRUB in MBR?
<EagleScreen> installer may not ask for it
<BUGabundo> off to bed. bye
<Twigathy> g'night
<xtknight> anyone else have missing icons on the tasklist (only when grouped) and menus?
<DanaG> hmm, what's something that'd be useful to put on a fast-access-time (but slow linear read speed) SDHC card?
<DanaG> I have an SDHC card that I don't use, that gives about 15 megbytes per second, tops.  I'm wondering... what would be useful to put on it?
<thanks> hello
<J-O-S-H-U-A> anyone out there?
<EagleScreen> !ask | J-O-S-H-U-A
<ubottu> J-O-S-H-U-A: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yofel> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yofel> hm, EagleScreen beat me to it... ^^
<J-O-S-H-U-A> i thought my question was pretty clear and precise lol
<EagleScreen> which question?
<J-O-S-H-U-A> the one about anyone being here
<yofel> J-O-S-H-U-A: as you might have noticed, that doesn't count as a question ;)
<J-O-S-H-U-A> oh...
<J-O-S-H-U-A> well then what is the harm then?
<bazhang> J-O-S-H-U-A, this is for development version; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<J-O-S-H-U-A> okay okay...
<J-O-S-H-U-A> so what is the reasoning behind killing pidgin?
<J-O-S-H-U-A> and can someone tell me about ubuntu one
<J-O-S-H-U-A> ^pretend like that was one line
<bazhang> ---> #ubuntu-offtopic
<J-O-S-H-U-A> i am on topic....
<bazhang> metaquestions/discussion not for here J-O-S-H-U-A
<J-O-S-H-U-A> metaquestions? I don't even know what that means
<yofel> bazhang: ubuntu one yes, but replacing pidgin with empathy *does* count as karmic discussion. Or am I wrong?
<iddo> when i try to modprobe coretemp i get "no such device", anyone can help?
<bazhang> yofel, thanks :)
<J-O-S-H-U-A> i asked the same question in #ubuntu and they sent me here, now you are sending me to the off topic channel, this is rather ueless
<yofel> J-O-S-H-U-A: well, for ubuntu one you might want to go to #ubuntuone
<J-O-S-H-U-A> doesn't seem like anyone is there
<yofel> J-O-S-H-U-A: as for empathy you could look at https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/replace-pidgin-with-empathy
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> J-O-S-H-U-A: did you ever got to https://ubuntuone.com
<yofel> s/got/go
<J-O-S-H-U-A> yes i did but details are a little vague there
<EagleScreen> it is suposed that emphaty will offer more possibilities than pidgin
<J-O-S-H-U-A> I see that thanks
<oldude67> i am running on an older celeron 2.4 gig r chip with 733 megs of ram, my question is until i can afford to get me a new system, how much ram should i install to make vbox not so sluggish and the board only has 2 slots?
<EagleScreen> a modern system will run well on it, but virtualbox will waste as RAM as you configure for virtual machine in execution
<oldude67> EagleScreen, ok i understand that, but if i can find like 2 1gig chips of ddr memory would it be a little more tolerable or am i just beating a dead horse?
<EagleScreen> 4 GB of RAM?
<EagleScreen> not, 2 GB?
<EagleScreen> you only will use it if you use virtual machines
<oldude67> well i do plan on running most everything in a virtual machine as sometimes i do stupid stuff and bork the system..easier to reinstall a virtual machine then the whole dang thing again.
<oldude67> planning on getting a whole new system when i can get the money together...
<oldude67> like i have already installed 9.10 on vbox already and have noticed it really really lags...and so does the base system...it runs you just have to be real patient with it.
<oldude67> i pretty much have to close all other programs on the 9.04 base install or it probably wouldnt even run.
<oldude67> ok everyone im out for the night, no new updates while im sleeping please..lol
<FloridaGuy> how stable is 9.10 as of now
<SeveredCross> Pretty stable.
<SeveredCross> I use it day-to-day.
<FloridaGuy> i never used an alpha or beta or rc of ubuntu....used mandriva 2009.1 sence alpha1
<yoasif> decently stable, buggy of course
<yoasif> heh
<yoasif> depending on your hardware too
<Leftmost> I'm having an issue where one of my keys won't work as Alt_L, despite being xmodmapped to do so and returning Alt_L when pressed with xev running. Any ideas?
<FloridaGuy> can i do the upgrade to 9.04 to 9.10 cli
<FloridaGuy> or just update manager d
<DanaG> FloridaGuy: try "do-release-upgrade".
<DanaG> Best when run in 'screen'.
<FloridaGuy> run in screen...mean by update manager
<DanaG> "screen" is a thing that makes it so that if, say, xorg crashes, the terminal with the stuff in it won't die.
<DanaG> you can reconnect with screen -r, or connect multiple times with screen -x.
<DanaG> do-release-upgrade is the command-line equivalent of update-manager.  Has more intelligence than just plain package upgrades.
<FloridaGuy> update-manager -d already has 690 of 1048 packages downloaded
<FloridaGuy> can i cancel and not screw it up
<DanaG> yeah, if it's still just downloading, that's fine.
<DanaG> It's only bad to stop it if it's actually started installing.
<FloridaGuy> probly run better doing ...sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop....and not running an xserver wouldent
<FloridaGuy> it
<DanaG> It's not necessarily... necessary... to do that.
<DanaG> But I guess that is a good insurance policy, so to speak.
<FloridaGuy> plus alot of times big idownloads and installs seem a little faster with no over head like gnome and kde
<FloridaGuy> time to get started...let everyone know what i think of it tomorrow
<FloridaGuy> DanaG, do-release-upgrade
<FloridaGuy> Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<DanaG> hmm, do do-release-upgrade --help
<DanaG> there's a "consider development versions" switch, I believe.
<FloridaGuy> ill just do the update-manager -d.....already got that started again
<sinan> i have just upgraded to Karmic, and my sound is not working correctly. What information can I provide to help the community?
<sinan> and where to put said information?
<mac_v> sinan: use $ubuntu-bug <package name>
<mac_v> sinan: do you have launchpad account?
<sinan> mac_v: no, i'll create one now.
<sinan> mac_v: i don't know which package has the problem exactly, i suspect it is pulseaudio
<mac_v> sinan: For more about finding the right package> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage.
<sinan> ok, checking
<sinan> did anyone else complain about sound in Karmic?
<sinan> it doesn't play from GUI-based apps
<sinan> but if i run mplayer in the terminal, it plays ok
<sinan> though the volume control totally doesn't work ..
<sinan> it also keeps doing "boom" noises, like if the card is going off and on again, every .. 30 seconds
<sinan> (not so period, though)
<sinan> periodic*
<mac_v> sinan: first create an account , use $ubuntu-bug command , it will show a list of similar problems , if already reported , provide extra info , if Not file a new bug
<sinan> mac_v: the page you linked me to "does not exist yet"
<sinan> mac_v: ok, thanks :)
<mac_v> sinan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage < this link works, check again , you might have missed a letter
<mac_v> i just checked
<sinan> mac_v: yeah it does
<sinan> i think the problem was the the dot at the end of the first link :)
<mac_v> you might have copied it with the dot , ;p , you could have just clicked on the link ;p
<Machtin> yohoho.. i have no sound in flash.. though i'm using the plugin from the adobe site.. why could that be?
<gnomefreak> Machtin: try using ours but i have a feeling its your sound not so much flash
<Machtin> hm. amarok plays test-mp3s
<Machtin> might i need some other sound-packages i need to install?
<gnomefreak> sound works for everything else?
<Machtin> gnomefreak: well.. amarok does play these files at least.
<gnomefreak> Machtin: are you playing something while trying to play a flash video?
<areels> something wrong with volume here. it mutes after mp3 finishing to play, have to touch volume level if i wanna hear something
<Machtin> gnomefreak: nope, absolutely not
<gnomefreak> Machtin: change the flash plugin to ours and test. if it than fails file a bug. luckily im not one of our sound guys
<areels> i've tried audacious and total video player or web browsers, doesn't differ with player, all doing the same, when playing finishes voila, it's muted
<Machtin> areels: thanks :D
<gnomefreak> areels: in Karmic?
<areels> err, total - totem
<areels> yea karmic
<Machtin> gnomefreak: was just PCM being too low.. don't get why i could hear amarok-files then.. but i don't mind
 * gnomefreak not seeing that
<Machtin> thanks :)
<areels> why i'm using karmic while i'm newbie with linux? i don't know that
<gnomefreak> Machtin: flash is everything intensive maybe thats why?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: hi, help
<gnomefreak> :)
<areels> oh hold on, sound didn't mute after "invaders must die", omen started and i can still hear the sound
<areels> i think this problem doesn't apply on the prodigy
<gnomefreak> areels: change any settings?
<areels> no i didnt
<areels> where can i see logs for volume, is there any log for it?
<gnomefreak> now does it still do it with sometihing other than invaders.....
<gnomefreak> areels: in gnome?
<areels> yes
<BUGabundo> hey hey everyone
<BUGabundo> nice raining morning :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: here too
<BUGabundo> hey gnomefreak. let me have them
<areels> gnomefreak another strange thing happens also, i can't level up or down volume properly, i touch one degree down all sound goes, one degree up, then all comes as hell
<gnomefreak> areels: in /var/log maybe? i looked but nothing jumped up and told me "im right here"
<BUGabundo> what's up guys
<BUGabundo> give me the short version!
<BUGabundo> :D
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: areels is having weird issue
<BUGabundo> with PA?
<gnomefreak> areels: sound mutes after playing something
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: im guessing yes since its still standard in ubuntu/gnome
<gnomefreak> its too early to ask those questions
<BUGabundo> humm
<areels> well that happened again, maybe karmic has AI? it doesn't like certain sounds and mutes?
<BUGabundo> that used to happen to some ppl on jaunty
<BUGabundo> when they were using apps that FORCED alsa
<BUGabundo> areels: what apps are you using?
<BUGabundo> anything that can't properly use PA?
<areels> that's not app dependent, it applies on all
<BUGabundo> also please install paman, pavucontrol
<BUGabundo> and check their
<areels> ok
<BUGabundo> and also try to restart PA with $ killall pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> sometimes it gets stuck
<BUGabundo> areels: well if you have a SINGLE app forcing alsa
<BUGabundo> sure everything breaks ;)
<areels> what may force it?
 * BUGabundo checks mails
<areels> let me check active apps then
<BUGabundo> areels: flash, some video apps, some music players
<BUGabundo>  etc
<BUGabundo> use pavucontril
<BUGabundo> it will tell you
<areels> ok
<gnomefreak> pavucontrol
<BUGabundo> ;) right
<gnomefreak> ;)
<areels> pavucontrol is telling me all muted right now
<areels> i've only one active app
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> push everylever to MAX
<BUGabundo> also open paman
<BUGabundo> and check prop of stream
<BUGabundo> to see if they are at 100%
<areels> maxed and i can hear now, installing paman
<gnomefreak> areels: ps aux will tell you something else :) but i would say file a bug since we are not able to help with sound issues (at least until someone that knoiws sound better shows up) if BUGabundo cant help you
<BUGabundo> I had one at 99999% once
<BUGabundo> lol
<gnomefreak> gedit is broke and jedit is just well ugly and it loads 2 windows to start and you have to close one to use the editor :( ill be back in a bit
<BUGabundo> gedit?
 * BUGabundo tests
<BUGabundo> WFM gnomefreak
 * BUGabundo checks for updates
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade is too long
<BUGabundo> need to make an alias ;)
<areels> connected to sing alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0
<areels> volume says i'm %100 but level icon says it's like %20
<areels> now it's %480
<BUGabundo> hey mac_v
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> there you go
<areels> did it %100 again
<BUGabundo> you found what was crashing your sound
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> don't count on that for long
<BUGabundo> mine when is acting up, tend to change it self a lot
<BUGabundo> and I go nuts
<BUGabundo> either its at 140% ALWAYS or at 40%
<mac_v> BUGabundo: hi... :)
<mac_v> hi all... i just messed up my sound ! it was working fine , i changed the profile in the hardware tab , lost sound now changing back to the previous profile doesnt restore sound ,! :(
<areels> BUGabundo http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/371/screenshotvnz.png
<gnomefreak> what is it with the sound problems today?
 * gnomefreak still gone
<gnomefreak> 3209 changesets with 17647 changes to 7317 files (+5 heads)  << is going to be a while im sure.
<mac_v> ah ha... sound restored... restarted PA
<BUGabundo> mac_v: eheh today seem a _guud_ day to fix sound probs lol
<mac_v> fixed it :)
<areels> haha
<BUGabundo> mac_v: $ pulseaudio -k
<BUGabundo> several times until it dies for good
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> what music player is that areels?
<areels> audacious
<mac_v> not messing with it for now... ;p maybe next time...
<BUGabundo> areels: well that fine at 100% now
<BUGabundo> and does audacious use PA or ALSA?
<BUGabundo> see on the Playback tab of pavucontrol
<mac_v> BUGabundo:  but sound isnt as good as in Jaunty... :( , i guess its the PCM level, how do i get to it?
<BUGabundo> its better now
<areels> it doesnt say what used by BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> but there is this damn thing called Flat Audio
<BUGabundo> its the worse implemention they could have come up
<BUGabundo> :(
<areels> audacious is using PA
<areels> should i switch to alsa?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: BTW , wht happened to the icons ? is it the libgnome update?
<mac_v> no icons in context menu or buttons!
<areels> i still believe there is hidden artifical intelligence module in karmic and it volumes down songs if not likes
<BUGabundo> areels: NO
<BUGabundo> mac_v: *again*!?!
<BUGabundo> areels: :))
<BUGabundo> mac_v: can't see anything in the last updates that could cause it
<BUGabundo> hey OiPenguin
<mac_v> yesterday's update killed all my icons!
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> I had all updates at night and rebooted fine
<BUGabundo> 32 or 64 bits?
<mac_v> 32
<BUGabundo> last time that happened it was a messed lib on 64 bit
<BUGabundo> mac_v: we need some one else to confirm it
<BUGabundo> please make a backup of your apt.logs
<mac_v> yesterday there where a few who had the same problem
<BUGabundo> oh
<mac_v> was it libgnome which did it for the 64 bit? I think i'll file a bug for libgnome then
<mac_v> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-July/005347.html i think this was the prob
 * BUGabundo reads
<BUGabundo> could be
<BUGabundo> ping seb128 on #ubuntu-devel
<BUGabundo> if he is around
<BUGabundo> hey arand
<mac_v> oh ok...
<BUGabundo> yofel [[[]]]
<gnomefreak> in #ubuntu-bugs instead
<BUGabundo> mac_v: those kind of bugs to get HIGH prio
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-devel wont help you
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: he is not online
<BUGabundo> hey dupondje
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: its weekend did you expect him to be?
<dupondje> hey :D
<arand> BUGabundo: heya
<BUGabundo> we are :D
<mac_v> i had the prob since yesterday, hoped some else would file a bug ;p , guess i'll have to move my lazy a$$
<BUGabundo> but seem several devs *do* have a live outside the place between the keyb and the chair gnomefreak
<dupondje> whats the auto sync page again from ubuntu
<BUGabundo> mac_v: you have too. I can't do it for you. diff arch :)
<dupondje> where it notes the packages that get synced from debian ?
<mac_v> ;p
<BUGabundo> dupondje: no idea what you are talking about
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> *that*
<gnomefreak> i would hope so. i even get yelled at for working on here too much. im only here a few hours in the morning
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-edu-doc
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> stupid google plugin
<BUGabundo> I wrote "/google wiki ubuntu auto sync debian"
<BUGabundo> gota be careful with this thing
<BUGabundo> http://gnomefreak.livejournal.com/
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: "/google gnomefreak"
<mac_v> i just applied a fresh batch of todays updates , i'll restart and check one final time
<dupondje> http://merges.ubuntu.com :D
<BUGabundo> ok
<gnomefreak> i forgot about that account#ubuntu-desktop too but that is iffy since its mostly a dev channel
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: http://www.macno.org/denticator/?user=gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> don't you sleep?
<BUGabundo> lol
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: define sleep :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> letting go of the keyb for more then 1h
<gnomefreak> 74 dents is way too high. but you have a lot more. you are like only person i see denting but i have alot of people i follow
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: 100 dents per day on the last 7 days
<BUGabundo> LOL
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: where did you get mine from? i cant find it outside the link you gave me
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: where do expect to find that? I just know #denticator and #overlap
<BUGabundo> http://statuses.org/tools/overlap?user1=bugabundo&user2=gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks :)
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: np
<BUGabundo> hey LSD|Ninja
<BUGabundo> dashua stuck in the door ?
<BUGabundo> anyone else can confirm or deny this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/261175 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261175 in synaptic "synaptic mentions "stable" distribution" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> been having it since forever
<mac_v> BUGabundo: yup... i can confirm
<BUGabundo> TY
<BUGabundo> can you state it there and add your sources.list?
<mac_v> and this is in my karmic , fresh install...
<mac_v> ok
<gnomefreak> asking in #ubuntu-bugs might get you more of a response. maybe PPA is doing it?
<Boohbah> i'm trying to use usb-creator in hardy to write karmic alpha 3 netbook remix iso to my usb stick. i created a clean w95 fat32 partition and set the bootable flag, then run usb-creator. i've had success with this hardware and older images. why won't it boot?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: PPAs don't use this branchs eihter
<BUGabundo> Boohbah: humm
<BUGabundo> Boohbah: remove all partitions and let usb-creator make its own partition
<Boohbah> ok i'll try that
<BUGabundo> also UC may be broke, or UNR
<BUGabundo> or even bad support from syslinux for that HW
<BUGabundo> if all fails, get the latest syslinux upstream
<BUGabundo> and run it on the USBstick after running UC, with safemode flag
<gnomefreak> just my luck. mozilla-devscripts stalled/died :(
<BUGabundo> see man syslinux
<BUGabundo> Boohbah: remember to use the locally downloaded syslinux and not the system one, lol
<BUGabundo> hey thekorn
<BUGabundo> thekorn: haven't seen you around! vacations?
<thekorn> hola BUGabundo
<thekorn> BUGabundo, no, drunken
<thekorn> ;)
<thekorn> comon, it's weekend
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i think that is saying that on upgrade (example 8.04-->9.04 instead of going to 9.10 unless use the -d option
<gnomefreak> )*
<Boohbah> BUGabundo: what do you mean local vs system?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ?? are we talking about the same thing?
<gnomefreak> or better yet packages from stable version inwstead of grabbing unreleased packages from devel-cycle?
<BUGabundo> Boohbah: ./syslinux and not just $syslinux
<Boohbah> BUGabundo: oh, yes, if i decide to get upstream
<BUGabundo> right
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: the word "distribution" gives me that assumption
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: but *we* don't have any branch called like thart
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: you changed branch to distribution didnt you? or other way around
<gnomefreak> summary:  	 - synaptic mentions "stable" branche
<gnomefreak> + synaptic mentions "stable" distribution
<gnomefreak> it wasnt you but that is it
<mac_v> BUGabundo: i think the problem maybe , since we add custom repos?
<mac_v> those have "stable"
<BUGabundo> do they?
<BUGabundo> oh right from google, opera, and stuff
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> could be that
 * gnomefreak has alot of PPA's :) adding more as we speak but i do not suggest doing that
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I bet you don't even come close to me!!
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> the only thing I ever saw with more PPAs them me was Ubuntu Ultimate remix
<gnomefreak> let me pastebin it real fast :)
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.listhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/241345/
 * BUGabundo nothing beats pastebinit ahah
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/241346/  im looking at yours
<BUGabundo> $ wc -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> 72 /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> $ grep deb /etc/apt/sources.list | wc -l  59
<BUGabundo> should be more accurete
<BUGabundo> pff
<gnomefreak> i have 56
<BUGabundo> you have several lines!
<BUGabundo> I compact every repo
<gnomefreak> compact?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: tip: if you have the #comment in front of the deb line it will show on apt-cache
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yes i know
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: like you have
<BUGabundo> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-security main restricted deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-security main restricted deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-security universe deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-security universe deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-security multiverse
<BUGabundo> I just have ONE for that
<BUGabundo> # deb ftp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-security main restricted universe multiverse
<BUGabundo> all pockets in one line
<gnomefreak> i see what you mean. eh since its not used atm and this system is always on dev-cycle
<mac_v> gnomefreak: how well does midori handle flash and streaming videos? is it CPU intensive ?does it eat memory?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: not sure i dont have it installed atm, its been a while since i used it
<mac_v> ah... saw your list ... just though you used it :)
<gnomefreak> mac_v: i do but since reinstall and eye surgerys i havent thought about it
<mac_v> oh...
<mac_v> :)
<gnomefreak> its int he ubuntu repos
<gnomefreak> s/int/ in
 * BUGabundo starts to unsub from *old* bugs that no long apply, like bug 325252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325252 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "Regression: cannot connect to WPA-PSK (TKIP encryption) wireless network with network manager plasmoid" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325252
<mac_v> BUGabundo: Bug #407621 , seems gnome wants to remove icons!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "Icons missing from context menu , buttons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo>            The change is not a bug but a GNOME  design decision
<BUGabundo> hahaaha
<BUGabundo> mac_v: where is the upstrem rationale?
<mac_v> BUGabundo:   Bug #407474:
<mac_v> This report is public edit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407474 in ubuntu "Icons missing from gnome menu and drop down menus in all Gnome applications" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407474
<gnomefreak> mac_v: gnome doesnt want to remove icons. mine are fine
<BUGabundo> mine too
<gnomefreak> mac_v: testin midori on outube atm
<mac_v> gnomefreak: i didnt say that , seb did
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: but seb128 confirmed it
<mac_v> \o/ midori
<gnomefreak> mac_v: midori+flash on youtube works here fine
 * gnomefreak watching hot chicks at comic-con (its not what you think
<gnomefreak> )*
<mac_v> its just that sometimes i let flash running in firefox , i was thinking of using another app for flask and stuff
<gnomefreak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpC8Mwhi21E&feature=haxa_popt00us02
 * richardcavell wonders what all these Ubuntu geeks are doing on IRC on a Saturday night.  Why aren't they out with their girlfriends?
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: what gfs?
 * gnomefreak working on a few things but im putting SM2.1 off till next week i think
<BUGabundo> do you have a spare you can lend for a weekend?
<Boohbah> richardcavell: i dumped her
<Boohbah> :D
<richardcavell> Boohbah: Okay, mate, whatever you need to tell yourself :)
<gnomefreak> guys lets use #ubuntu-offtoic for that stuff :) thanks
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: :)
<Boohbah> i promise i'll start bughunting once i get this darn thing installed
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ahhhh and I was already missing ikonia ;)
<richardcavell> I've filed at least 10 bugs on karmic
<richardcavell> they only have two months to sort all the bugs out
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: that's all?
<BUGabundo> and me filling like a slacker
<BUGabundo> I can do that on a weekend :)
<richardcavell> BUGabundo: I'm only going for the ones that crash my system
<BUGabundo> ahh
<richardcavell> Most of the bugs I file don't get looked at
<BUGabundo> 10 would be a close number
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> but that's bad
<richardcavell> I tend to only file the bugs where I think there's a clear way forward for the developer
<BUGabundo> I've stopped filling the little things cause I know they are just goingto stay in there
<richardcavell> I mean, some bugs have an obvious solution, or you can track down the solution
<BUGabundo> but they really should be fixed
<BUGabundo> this is for Human Being not for geeks and workarounds
<BUGabundo> we *need* more manpower
<richardcavell> Like, on Karmic I'm getting this error where you get an underscore instead of an underline
<richardcavell> So on xchat instead of Connect with a _ under the C, it comes up as C_onnect
<richardcavell> Now, I can send them a screenshot and they can hunt down exactly where the bug is
<richardcavell> easy peasy
<richardcavell> other bugs are not so simple
<richardcavell> for example, on my laptop the screen goes black for about 2 seconds every couple of hours and comes back on again
<gnomefreak> richardcavell: try _connect_
<richardcavell> how do you find where the bug is?
<richardcavell> gnomefreak: I'm saying the button looks wrong and the keyboard shortcut doesn't work
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: I get that screensaver thing too. its filled on LP
<gnomefreak> richardcavell: if you filed it or commented on it or such iis in your LP home page under bugs
<gnomefreak> richardcavell: ah
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: if you file the undersocer one, sub me to it too
<BUGabundo> I have this one with Kmail where it makes me open it twice to get a GUI
<BUGabundo> the first run just leave it on the backgroud
<BUGabundo> I guess I could file that one
<BUGabundo> :)
<richardcavell> gnomefreak: look at bug #404512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404512 in ubuntu "Time and Date Settings cosmetic problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404512
<richardcavell> I filed one about xchat but it was marked as a duplicate
<richardcavell> it's something to do with gtk - lots of apps have the underscore problem
<BUGabundo> I've seen a few
<richardcavell> well they have two months to fix the whole distro
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> as if
<BUGabundo> we just get another devel and carry on
<BUGabundo> its not Ubuntu devs place to fix all bugs
<BUGabundo> its Upstream
<gnomefreak> richardcavell: steps to reproduce the underscore time one?
<richardcavell> gnomefreak: it happens all the time on my machine
<richardcavell> gnomefreak: and xchat has it bad too
<gnomefreak> richardcavell: how do you get to the dialog? i cant find it (its also very early for me still
 * gnomefreak cant stand Xchat
<richardcavell> gnomefreak: System -> Administration > -> Time and Date
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: did you say you can reproduce that bug?
<richardcavell> in xchat, when I select List of Channels... every keyboard shortcut is incorrect
<BUGabundo> hooo I see the _Unlock one
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: seems I can LOL
<BUGabundo> OHHH
<BUGabundo> the World Map is crazy
<BUGabundo> black and pinki
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: comment on the bug please
<BUGabundo> the timezone map is broken
<gnomefreak> gdm confirmed commented on it
<BUGabundo> The following errors were encountered: Server error, please  contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-1309EB100
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1309EB100
<BUGabundo> lol
 * gnomefreak 75% sure its gdm
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i might have been working on it still please try again
<BUGabundo>            If this is blocking your work, let us know by sending an  message to           feedback@launchpad.net.           Include the error ID           OOPS-1309EA109           in your message.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1309EA109
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> LP down
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: no
<BUGabundo> let me use Production instead
<gnomefreak> edge works here
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> you where changing it
<BUGabundo> at the same time I was
<BUGabundo> lp bug :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> not really a  bug since the page has to save you will run into conflicts
<BUGabundo> so?
<BUGabundo> it should be able to handle those conflits
<gnomefreak> ok smoke --> email
<BUGabundo> on a better way then an OOPS
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: once page is refreshed it does
<BUGabundo> don't smoke!
<BUGabundo> I don't get it. you have healf probs and still smoke
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thats like tell ing you to no blog ;)
<BUGabundo> you want to die soon(ner)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: asap
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> not the samething
<gnomefreak> be back
<BUGabundo> but icant stop µblogging either
<mac_v> BUGabundo: i found the workaround for the icons>we just need to change the gconf settings Bug #407621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "Icons missing from context menu , buttons" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<BUGabundo> 1o/
 * BUGabundo that's a minigun on my right arm :)
<mac_v> hehe
<BUGabundo> question: where aren't you seeing the icons?
<mac_v> lol ... now i can see them after i set the options
<BUGabundo> mac_v: question: where aren't you seeing the icons?
<cdE|Woozy> even the favicons in firefox' bookmarks and search engine dropdown list are gone :(
<mac_v> BUGabundo: the icons where removed from dialogue buttons , drop down menus , context menus
<BUGabundo> screenshor after and before?
<mac_v> cdE|Woozy: check this bug for a workaround Bug #407621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "Icons missing from context menu , buttons" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<oslito> hi, I need help with grub setup on xubuntu 9.10 alpha3
<oslito> I cannot find menu.lst
<oslito> to add vista :>
<gnomefreak> guys libgnome is 2.27.5-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> 2.26 has the problem from what i see on the bug
<BUGabundo> !info libgnome
<ubottu> Package libgnome does not exist in karmic
<gnomefreak> oslito: give me a minute its a .cfg file
<gnomefreak> !info libgnome-2.0
<ubottu> Package libgnome-2.0 does not exist in karmic
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: libgnome what?
<cdE|Woozy> !info libgnome2-0
<ubottu> libgnome2-0 (source: libgnome): The GNOME library - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.27.5-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 55 kB, installed size 244 kB
<BUGabundo> need more
<oslito> gnomefreak: ok, thx
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.27.5-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> mac_v: ^^^?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/icons.png
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy libgnome2-0
<BUGabundo> I saw that on the bug
<mac_v> wait
<BUGabundo> just don't know how it looks the other way
<BUGabundo> :)
<mac_v> BUGabundo: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/icons%20return.png
<gnomefreak> oslito: its in /boot/grub/grub.cgf
<mac_v> worse is , it removes favicons from firefox bookmarks [drop down ]!
<gnomefreak> sorry its grub.cfg
<oslito> ok, i'll try to edit
<BUGabundo> ahhhh there it is
<BUGabundo> been looking for that gnomefreak
<mac_v> gnomefreak: you dont have to edit grub.cfg [you shouldnt actually]
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> I see it now on gedit
<BUGabundo> no icon
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> mac_v: then how do i comment on a stanza?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: thats where the menu.lst moved to. i dont  know enough about grub2 to tell you other ways
<BUGabundo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gnomefreak> gedit wont stop crashing here and its a known bug
<mac_v> gnomefreak: BUGabundo options are edited in /etc/grub.d
<mac_v> gnomefreak: BUGabundo and in /etc/default/grub
<gnomefreak> he left oops
<mac_v> yeah...
<mac_v> you can edit grub,cfg actually , its set to read-only even for root
<BUGabundo> Could not save the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<BUGabundo> WTH
<mac_v> BUGabundo: ^
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> darn
 * BUGabundo takes a look at /etc/grub.d
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: sudo?
<mac_v> gnomefreak: even sudo doesnt do it
<yacc> Is there a description how to upgrade a Jaunty system to Karmic?
 * lupine_85 reckons karmic is pretty goofd
<lupine_85> good*
<gnomefreak> yacc: update-manager -d
<mac_v> gnomefreak: i found a workaround for gedit too...
<mac_v> gnomefreak: open a file which has *not* been edited , and then try opening the file you want to edit , now you wont have crashes
<gnomefreak> mac_v: is it a secret?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: yeah i saw that
<yacc> gnomefreak, Just to be sure, no way to downgrade if it goes even sourer than Jaunty is?
<BUGabundo> grrrrr
<gnomefreak> yacc: right
<BUGabundo> can't see where to comment a stanza
<gnomefreak> yacc: it is more broken that jaunty
<mac_v> BUGabundo: what do you want to comment?
<yacc> gnomefreak, well, the question what is broken ;)
<BUGabundo> 31-4
<BUGabundo> it won't work with my 3G modem
<yacc> gnomefreak, I'm not that so much into Gnome or KDE ;)
<BUGabundo> it freezes the system
<BUGabundo> so no use to boot from it
<BUGabundo> yacc: $ do-release-upgrade -d
<BUGabundo> works even on servers
<mac_v> BUGabundo: that you can do that comment in grub.cfg itself, change the permission to read and write and after edit change it back
<yacc> gnomefreak, and Jaunty has a kernel that grills my laptop ;)
<gnomefreak> oslito: it wont save i take it? try editing /etc/grub.d
<mac_v> gnomefreak: oslito  no
<yacc> gnomefreak, experiments suggest that 2.6.30 mainline ppa does not grill my CPU ;)
<oslito> ok. i'll wait
<mac_v> oslito: just update and run $sudo grub-update
<oslito> ok, i'll do thx
<BUGabundo> kewl. su works :)
<gnomefreak> yacc: some video cards dont work in karmic so X well wont work
<yacc> gnomefreak, print some
<BUGabundo> ctrl+d
<yacc> gnomefreak, print "nvidia" in some_video_cards_do_not_work_in_karmic
<gnomefreak> yacc: off hand anything using the nvidia-glx-173 (or most of them)
<BUGabundo> done mac_v
<mac_v> oslito: Bug #402795 has been fixed
<gnomefreak> yacc: intel some of them and ati you need to use upstream for restricted drivers or use our free ones
<BUGabundo> yacc: nvida works fine here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402795 in grub2 "windows option not shown" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402795
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: your on the 180 drivers
<yacc> gnomefreak, I'm using currently nvidia-180
<oslito> mac_v: thx - update ongoing
<yacc> gnomefreak, the free ones work similiarly well for my laptop.
<gnomefreak> the 180 drivers work here most people have issues with the 173 drivers since it moved to legacy
<gnomefreak> mac_v: for fixing grub due to windows all you have to do is run update?
<mac_v> gnomefreak: yup
<gnomefreak> oh thats too easy
<mac_v> hehe ;p
<BUGabundo> isn't that been the way for ever?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: no you used to have to fix it using installer or chroot into it
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * BUGabundo someone needs to update that for karmic
 * BUGabundo steps back
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: !grub2
<mac_v> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<richardcavell> GRUB 2 rocks
<yacc> to upgrade or not, that's the question, ...
<BUGabundo> yacc: no question
<BUGabundo> do ir
<BUGabundo> *it
<mac_v> oslito: you dont even have to do anything in the terminal , if you complete the updates that issue should be fixed, if the windows item is missing , only then you need to run $sudo update-grub
<yacc> BUGabundo, well, guess that's the answer. I means it's 1PM, I've got till 6PM to pick up a new hdd if it does not work out (because I need the old hdd's content). LUKS & LVM nowadays make it so nice, I remember the times where I had a cryptoloop based setup where one had to wonder if the data is accessible after an upgrade ;)
<oslito> mac_v: ok, i'll try to reboot after update thx
<BUGabundo> yacc: with grub2 full support for LVM makes it SO nice
<yacc> BUGabundo, not here I guess, considering that my LVM PV is hidden in a LUKS volume.
<BUGabundo> no idea
<gnomefreak> !info libnss3-1d hardy
<ubottu> libnss3-1d (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.5 (hardy), package size 993 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<gnomefreak> i thought we updated that already
<gnomefreak> oh damn sorry wrong channel
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: wasn't asac messing with that?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yes
<ranga> I have a problem with network speed throttling down unexpectedly.  The machine connects through a wireless N router as wired gigE.  The router is performing fine since another machine in Windows that connects wirelessly to the same router doesn't see this speed drop when it is occuring on this machine in question.  I am running Ubuntu 9.10.  When I restart my network using /etc/init.d/networking restart, there is no change.
<ranga>   
<ranga>  I tried defining the /etc/network/interfaces to include eth0 and wlan0 but that didn't help either.  The only way I can get the speed back to the original 6 mbps range is by rebooting the machine.  Even then not all reboots restore the network speed.  The speed drops to as low as 200 kbps.  I am using a bandwidth testing site to measure.  I don't see any errors that I can spot in "dmesg".  I have been using linux a while a
<ranga> nd like to play with it but in this case, I don't know where to begin.  Also, I had this similar problem with Fedora and Suse as well.  So, I suspect hardware but how can I confirm?
<BUGabundo> Hi_guys: LOL nice nick
<Hi_guys> BUGabundo, thanks :)
<Hi_guys> BUGabundo, the problem with that nick is Xchat always popup when someone say hi guys :)
<BUGabundo> ranga: can you _force_ the 54mb or even higher
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> Hi_guys: hi gbet ! LOL
<ranga> I am not sure what you mean
<ranga> this is the wired connection that is causing the problem
<BUGabundo> wired?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> for some reason I read wifi
 * BUGabundo re-reads backlog
<BUGabundo> "ranga: I have a problem with network ...wireless N router"
<BUGabundo> that was it
<ranga> The reason I mentioned the wireless N router is to say that another machine connects to it wirelessly and is fine even when this machine is experiencing sever network slowdown
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> eth card?
<ranga> onboard NIC
<BUGabundo> Hi_guys: hi :)
<BUGabundo> ranga: we need more then that
<mac_v> hi guys
<BUGabundo> pastebin lspci
<mac_v> hehe
<BUGabundo> mac_v: _D
<ranga> please let me know what?
<Hi_guys> BUGabundo, Yop, i've just reboot from fglrx install :)
<BUGabundo> ranga: sorry. not an experience user?
<BUGabundo> Hi_guys: does it work?
 * BUGabundo its hard to type that nick
<Hi_guys> BUGabundo, Yep, fine, the latest version 9.7
<Hi_guys> BUGabundo, now i've to make few tests
<ranga> reasonably.  I am looking into the dmesg output for the appropriate section
<BUGabundo> ranga: $ lspci -v | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> you may need to install pastebint
<Hi_guys> BUGabundo, I'll let you know what's going on :)
<BUGabundo> okay
<ranga> http://pastebin.com/f6da8ac63
<BUGabundo> nice GPU :)
<legend2440> is grub2 going to be included in koala by default?
<BUGabundo> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek  Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet  controller (rev 03)
<BUGabundo> legend2440: already is
<legend2440> BUGabundo: ok thanks
<BUGabundo> ranga: can you look on LP about bugs for that card?
<legend2440> BUGabundo: in koala i can still choose ext3 if i dont want ext4 right? i use partimage and it doesnt work with ext4
<BUGabundo> legend2440: yes
<BUGabundo> but ext4 is soo nice
<BUGabundo> love the speed of fsck on it
<BUGabundo> and deletes are much faster too
<BUGabundo> legend2440: why using partimage?
<BUGabundo> just leave the space
<ranga> It looks like there is some possible issue with 9.04 and this hardware
<BUGabundo> but you are on karmic
<ranga> yep
<BUGabundo> many things have changed in the kernel
<ranga> I don't see anything with karmic
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> care to describe it again so I can find a reproction case?
<BUGabundo> ranga: and can you open a bug to collect all this data?
<BUGabundo> ranga: $ ubuntu-bug linux
<ranga> actually, one person does report that he didn't have the issue with 2.6.30-4 but
<ranga> I don't see that
<BUGabundo> then describe it, and add all the logs that LP asks for
<mac_v> gnomefreak: are you using your /home from a pervious install or is it a fresh install? have you modified the gconf keys earlier?
<BUGabundo> ranga: you are on what kernel ?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: define un edited file in reguards to gedit work around
<ranga> Linux Myrkyr 2.6.31-4-generic #23-Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> mac_v: im using files nad folders from my backed up /home but not the full /home dir
<legend2440> BUGabundo: i use partimage because i have sysrescuecd in my / directory and use an autorun script to backup my ubuntu partition every once in a while by choosing it from grub menu list. it makes for a nice automated way to do backups
<mac_v> gnomefreak: i guess that you might have edited the gconf , and forgotten about it
 * gnomefreak has to find a better backup app that lets me choose file/folder and tars the back up up
<gnomefreak> mac_v: nope other than update-manager update-notifier i didnt touch it
<gnomefreak> mac_v: what does gconf have to do with?
<mac_v> gnomefreak: the gnome sets the icons to false ,
<mac_v> gnomefreak: we can change it in gconf to true
<mac_v> oh we are talking about different things.... ! lol
<gnomefreak> mac_v: i didnt touch it but this is a fresh install not an upgrade
<mac_v> gnomefreak: unedited file , something which you havent edited example > ~/.aspell.en.prepl
<mac_v> anyfile which you havent scrolled or added info
<gnomefreak> that file has been edited at one time or another :)
<mac_v> i didnt edit that file... any other file which you have not edited ,
<gnomefreak> mac_v: ok
<gnomefreak> mac_v: thanks
<mac_v> ~/.recently-used
<gnomefreak> testing
<gnomefreak> mac_v: thanks. thats alot of work for something that shouldnt be needed :)
 * mac_v confused if gnomefreak is mocking or really grateful 
<gnomefreak> mac_v: little of both ;)\
<BUGabundo> off to lunch. gone convert one more user after lunch :)
<ranga> BUGabundo: I submitted a but in LP for this
<ranga> Thanks
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> thank you
<gnomefreak> have fun BUGabundo
<SKB> Errors were encountered while processing: gnome-accessibility-themes
<SKB> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SKB> i'm tired of this, any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<richardcavell> allquixotic: I want to know how your graphics stack is different.  I'm using karmic alpha 3 with all updates applied.
<allquixotic> richardcavell: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa
<allquixotic> richardcavell: see all those (very recent) commits that are not part of a tagged release? Yeah. I have those.
<allquixotic> richardcavell: same goes for xf86-video-intel, the xserver itself, etc
<richardcavell> allquixotic: Okay
<allquixotic> richardcavell: the later Ubuntu is into the current development version's release cycle, the more out of sync their graphics stack will get with the git master
<allquixotic> richardcavell: particularly by about Beta time, you won't see any new major version pushes usually
<allquixotic> only bugfix point releases
<richardcavell> allquixotic: is mesa the standard opengl implementation on karmic?
<richardcavell> Is there even another option?
<allquixotic> richardcavell: Mesa is the _only_ hardware-accelerated OpenGL implementation I know of that is free software
<allquixotic> and it's the only one that supports the Intel chips
<richardcavell> There you go putting that free software qualification on it again
<allquixotic> I don't know of any proprietary Intel drivers if that's what you mean.
<allquixotic> except Poulsbo, which is for a completely unrelated chipset they bought from PowerVR
<ikonia> the intel modules are open
<richardcavell> I think the intel drivers are made with the support of Intel
<richardcavell> unlike nvidia, who do their own drivers
<richardcavell> in addition to releasing info with which others have made their open versions
<allquixotic> richardcavell: What I'm trying to say is, Mesa is only used for the "free software graphics stack" which is the collection of X.Org, xf86-video-*, Mesa, and DRI/DRM
<richardcavell> well wine uses that, doesn't it?
<allquixotic> richardcavell: by contrast, the Nvidia binary drivers do not use Mesa or DRI/DRM at all, nor does ATI's fglrx
<richardcavell> I mean, we're talking about games here
<allquixotic> wine doesn't use Mesa; wine uses OpenGL
<Milos_SD> what version of pulseaudio is in Karmic right now?
<richardcavell> how does wine implement OpenGL then?
<ikonia> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.15-4ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 542 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<ikonia> guy theory on video card's isn't an ubuntu topic, I suggest you take it to a pm
<allquixotic> richardcavell: Mesa is _one_ _possible_ _OpenGL_ _implementation_. It basically boils down to a few shared libraries in /usr/lib, chiefly among them /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<richardcavell> Milos_SD: 0.9.15-4
<allquixotic> richardcavell: when wine needs hardware-accelerated DirectX or OpenGL, it calls into that shared library. that shared library is implemented either by Mesa or by Nvidia or by fglrx
<allquixotic> richardcavell: for directx it just translates DirectX calls into OpenGL calls, which then call into the native OpenGL implementation
<Milos_SD> I hope there will be 0.9.16 in final release :)
<richardcavell> allquixotic: so nvidia make their own OpenGL implementation as well?
<ikonia> Milos_SD: drop a note to the current package maintainers, give them a prod see how they respond
<allquixotic> richardcavell: Yes, Nvidia's entire graphics stack, except for the X Server and related libraries, is completely independent of the free software stack
<ikonia> richardcavell: allquixotic this is nothing to do with ubuntu, I suggest you take it to pm or another channel
<richardcavell> the Windows idea is that you install a driver that attaches to the opengl.dll
<richardcavell> ikonia: we moved here to keep you happy
<allquixotic> don't make it a battleground, let's take it to pm
<ikonia> richardcavell: this is still an ubuntu channel, and your discussion is nothing to do with #ubuntu
<ikonia> richardcavell: this channel is for discussion ubuntu 9.10
<richardcavell> allquixotic: okay pm
<ikonia> thanks
<tgpraveen> hey guys
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	i have a nokia e51 and banshee latest from unstable ppa
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	when i connect my nokia e51 i get a pupup on my cell saying which mode i want to connect in i select the pc suite mode
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	the other mode is mass storage mode btw
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	but after i do this though network manager offers to establish a connection using the cell which i decline
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	and i want to add songs using banshee
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	but the cell doesnt show up in banshee any help?
<ikonia> tgpraveen: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
 * gnomefreak more concerned about hte pasting
<ikonia> that's next ont he list
<ikonia> on the
<ikonia> tgpraveen: hello ?
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<ikonia> hello
<BUGabundo> hey tgpraveen ikonia gnomefreak
<tgpraveen> does it matter
<ikonia> tgpraveen: yes it does
<tgpraveen> hey BUGabundo
<ikonia> tgpraveen: what version are you using ?
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo
<tgpraveen> its jaunty but the banshee is from unstable ppa
<tgpraveen> the latest one
<BUGabundo> heh
<gnomefreak> wrong channel and we dont support PPA's
<tgpraveen> and for the pasting i wrote that
<ikonia> tgpraveen: ok - so 1.) the ppa's are not supported 2.) this channel is for karmic
<tgpraveen> at another channel so copy pasted
<ikonia> tgpraveen: the other problem is pasting multiple lines in both channels,
<tgpraveen> :-(
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: what ikonia means to say, is that +1 is for karmic support and discussion
<tgpraveen> ok what would be the best channel for me
<ikonia> tgpraveen: flooding any of the ubuntu channels isn't great, try to phrase your question on one short sharp line
<ikonia> tgpraveen: #ubuntu is the correct channel, but peoples PPA's are rarley supportable, you may do better asking the PPA owner
<tgpraveen> and the reason that i ask here is that problem is not tied to this version specifically it affects the karmic version of banshee in karmic's repos
<gnomefreak> tgpraveen: for PPA help on kaunty i would say #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgpraveen> then
<ikonia> tgpraveen: how do you know it effects karmics repo's ?
<gnomefreak> PPA's have no effect on Karmic or any other release
<ikonia> exactly
<tgpraveen> well problem is more related to this cell phone's handling in banshee and the mtp library
<tgpraveen> and this occurs in jaunty using jaunty repo's version
<ikonia> tgpraveen: I suggest you a.) log a bug for the jaunty version b.) speak to the PPA maintainer
<tgpraveen> and since nothing has changed in those packages should occur in
<tgpraveen> karmic as well
<BluesKaj> tgpraveen, are you looking for a decent music player or are you determined to use banshee ?
<tgpraveen>  BluesKaj i am will ing to change
<tgpraveen> but i doubt the problem is of banshee
<BUGabundo> exaile FTW
<BluesKaj> try vlc
<BUGabundo> and very active team
<tgpraveen> it is more likely to be a problem with how this phone is handled by the mtp libraries
<tgpraveen> hmmm ok will give them botha shot when time permits
<tgpraveen> thought isnt vlc more of a video player
<BluesKaj> nm. yer looking for phone apps
<BluesKaj> vlc does it all
<tgpraveen> hmm ok
<BluesKaj> dumped amarok for vlc
<BUGabundo> I like exaile
<penguin42> exaile?
<BUGabundo> you guys should give it a try
<BUGabundo> their new devel version 0.3 ROCKs
<BUGabundo> see #exaile
<BluesKaj> right , but isn't that a gnome ap?
<BUGabundo> really easy to get too.
<BUGabundo> its on LP brach
<BUGabundo> so u just pull it via bzr
<BluesKaj> I have vlc set up nicely , gonna stick with it
<penguin42> Oh I might give that a go, I use Rhythmbox at the moment
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: I have almost every player on the repos
<BUGabundo> vlc, totem, mplayer (gui and cli), exaile, RB,
<BUGabundo> if you guys really want a nice experience, and are willing to try it (you should since you are running karmic) get the bzr version of exaile
<BUGabundo> the PPA is a bit old, I think
<BluesKaj> yeah , I have a bunch too
<BUGabundo> maybe now it was a 2 week old
<BUGabundo> bl
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands to do
<introuble> hey karma people
<Zorael^2> What could have happened if I suddenly get "disk full" messages regarding my root partition when I have ~8gb free according to df? Upon reboot, it won't boot unless I pass noswap as a boot option - it sticks at "removing temporary files" or something along those lines
<Zorael^2> running Karmic, obviously
<introuble> omg
<introuble> nautilus crashes!!!
<ikonia> Zorael^2: where is your swap partition ?
<penguin42> introuble: I had that a couple of weeks ago, it seems to have been OK now for me
<introuble> well i sent a problem report
<Zorael^2> ikonia: /dev/sda7, I believe
<ikonia> Zorael^2: you need to check
<introuble> i have built date 7/15/2009
<Zorael^2> ikonia: Sorry, confused two machines. It's at /dev/sdb2, fdisk reports
<introuble> i have cdrw drive, i put in a blank cd and then the image of the drive disappears from ubuntu file browser
<Zorael^2> ikonia: partitionmanager calls it "unknown", but then it calls my ext4 partitions unknown too, so not sure if that's of relevance
<introuble> hey can i error check /fix ntfs drives with ubuntu?
<Zorael^2> gparted properly detects it as a swap partition
<ikonia> Zorael^2: check within linux
<ikonia> Zorael^2: don't use 3rd party tools like partition magic
<ikonia> introuble: windows file systems should be fixed in windows
<ikonia> introuble: the problem is either your CD, or your drive
<Zorael^2> ikonia: partitionmanager, it's in the repos
<Zorael^2> ikonia: I avoid gparted since it pulls icky gnome deps I otherwise don't need, installed it just now to confirm though
<ikonia> Zorael^2: sorry, I thought you said partition magic
<ikonia> Zorael^2: look in your fstab
<Zorael^2> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/241859/
<penguin42> hmm curious - all the icons have gone from my bookmarks menu in ff
<Zorael^2> ikonia: this happened in the middle of a session (was attempting to update package lists), immediately checked df which said I had those 8gb free on my root partition, and upon rebooting it didn't get past "removing temporary files". Adding noswap makes it boot, at least
<introuble> ikonia, i just bought a new pack of empty cd-r's
<ikonia> Zorael^2: are you sure it's your root file system is't complaining about ?
<ikonia> introuble: that doesn't mean they are valid/compatible/not a problem
<introuble> 700mb and the iso to be burned is 589.1mb
<ikonia> introuble: but if you take that stance, then the problem is your drive
<introuble> hmm
<Zorael^2> ikonia: technically no, it was talking about /var/run, if that makes a difference?
<introuble> it worked with ubuntu 6.06!
<ikonia> introuble: doesn't mean it's not a problem
<introuble> i have karmic yes
<introuble> a friend in irc burned it to me
<ikonia> Zorael^2: interesting,  you don't have /var on a seperate partition so it shouldn't ba a proble
<ikonia> problem
<ikonia> introuble: doesn't mean the drive is not a problem now
<introuble> i thought he was gointo burn 9.04 but he burned latest build
<ikonia> Zorael^2: I would first of all boot with no swap, then remake your swap file system with mkswap - then try to "swapon /dev/sdb2" and see if it likes that
<introuble> ubuntu sees that there is a cdrw drive, i put a empty cd in the drive disappears
<ikonia> Zorael^2: then clear out /var/run
<introuble> but it worked with 6.06
<ikonia> then reboot
<ikonia> introuble: that means nothing
<introuble> yeah
<ikonia> introuble: things can break, thinks can be incompatible
<Zorael^2> ikonia: remade the swap partition and enabled it, dmesg just confirmed with no error messages. Can I clean /var/run in a running session? (or do I need to do it from single mode/live environment)
<ikonia> Zorael^2: you can clear it out running, it's normally just files used to contain PID ideas of running applications
<ikt> made a thread but got no feedback, is there any work still happening on suspend/resume?
<Zorael^2> ikonia: du -h says it's currently taking 320KB, but I'll clean it out for good measure
<ikonia> it's in active development yes
<ikonia> Zorael^2: I'm wondering more if it's a permissions prorlbme
<ikonia> Zorael^2: also look at "df -i"
<ikonia> back shortly
<penguin42> is anyone else getting 'gmplayer: Skin not found (default). and it not starting ? (mplayer works)
<Zorael^2> ikonia: okay, I'll try rebooting without noswap (and without quiet)
<introuble> karmic is such a bitch
<penguin42> ?
<penguin42> It seems good for me
<introuble> my cdrw drive worked with 6.06
<introuble> but not anymore
<penguin42> introuble: Does it work at all?
<EagleScreen> my DVB-T worked with jaunty, and not with karmic
<EagleScreen> due to a kernel bug
<penguin42> Well DVB-T's are a little rarer; but CDRW is something very common
<EagleScreen> it is normally, karmic is in Alpha state
<EagleScreen> my DVB-T is not rare, it has a native free kernel module
<EagleScreen> introuble: what about releases between dapper and karmic?
<penguin42> EagleScreen: Oh but I mean it's a lot rarer than CDRW drives
<introuble> ubuntu sees the drive but does not see when cd is inserted
<EagleScreen> introuble: do you have a /dev/cdrom or /dev/scd0 ?
<introuble> i have only used 6.06 and 9.10
<introuble> and im quite new to linux anyway
<introuble> maybe i should unmount ntfs drives?
<EagleScreen> introuble: use paste.ubuntu.com
<EagleScreen> and paste the output of the command 'ls -l /dev'
<introuble> and btw, im on live cd 9.10
<penguin42> if you are on a live CD how is it not seeing the CD?
<introuble> eaglescreen, i pasted and used name introuble
<EagleScreen> paste here the url
<introuble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/241905/
<EagleScreen> have you got two CD Drives or are you using Live USB-Stick?
<introuble> no there is no parameters on cdrw drive properties
<penguin42> ah yeh, you have an sr0 and sr1
<introuble> i have 2 cd drives, usb stick and 2 ntfs drives and im on live cd 9.10
<penguin42> introuble: If you do a 'df' which one does it show your live cd being in?
<EagleScreen> introuble: paste also 'df -h'
<introuble> here both http://paste.ubuntu.com/241911/
<penguin42> introuble: OK, put a data cd in the other drive and do that df again and also cat /proc/partitions
<introuble> live cd is on master, i tried to burn with slave
<penguin42> (I mean an already burnt data disk)
<introuble> ok i stick ubuntu 6.06 in :)
<introuble> some wonderful ppl sent like 5 copies to me some years back :)
<introuble> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/241921/
<penguin42> introuble: Well, it's found your other CD drive; and can mount it - so it's not a complete turkey on Karmic
<introuble> im gonna order again when karma comes out and take the cd's to a local library
<introuble> yes i have filesystem on other cd drive
<penguin42> introuble: OK, so what happens when you shove a blank in then?
<introuble> the icon disappears from file browser
<introuble> and is a no show in df
<penguin42> ok, that's fine - there's no filesystem there
<EagleScreen> can't you burn a CD
<introuble> nautilus crashes when i use the built in cd/dvd creator
<penguin42> introuble: Ah, nautilus crashing is a whole different kettle of fish!
<introuble> brasero does not recognize the blank cd in drive
<introuble> i sent an error report on about that crashing
<penguin42> introuble: OK, I think from what your saying it's unlikely to actually be kernel/hardware detection - although it's possible that it's having problems when burning
<introuble> maybe i try to boot live cd with that other drive that isdisappearing now
<introuble> and then use the better drive to burn
<introuble> but.. 6.06 didnt boot up with the drive im trying to burn now
<introuble> but booted with the other drive
<introuble> sorry if confusing
<introuble> in 6.06 today earlier i burned an iso which was suppose to be bootable with the drive that is disappearing now
<introuble> and the burninc was ok
<introuble> but the cd did not boot on neither of the drives
<introuble> but then a friend from irc burned karma for me
<introuble> i thought he was going to burn 9.04
<introuble> but this is good too
<introuble> i needed to move from 6.06 to 9.x cos there were no ntfs support in 6.06
<EagleScreen> introuble: use 9.04, it is stable
<EagleScreen> can't you download 9.04 CD image?
<introuble> i downloaded 9.04 image and burned it in 6.06 but the cd did not came as bootable
<introuble> so a friend in irc offered to burn and he burned 9.10
<EagleScreen> did you check the md5sum?
<introuble> no i did not
<introuble> but it could also be because of the drive
<introuble> i dunno
<EagleScreen> chek it to know it it is well downloaded
<introuble> anyway i can always install windows and do some burning in there
<introuble> yeah i've checked since
<introuble> but it's a shame that i could not boot 6.06 with that older burner but it booted fine with that new'er burner
<introuble> but im gonna try to boot 9.10 with that older burner now and see if difference
<introuble> will be back here
<introuble> when does karma come out as stable?
<EagleScreen> in October
<introuble> ok so there is plenty of time
<th1> how can I stop pulseaudio from running? whenever I kill it then something starts it again immediately...
<BUGabundo> th1: it autospaws
<th1> yes
<th1> but how can I stop it from doing that
<BUGabundo> and I'm almost sure we already told you how a few weeks ago
<th1> no
<th1> you told me how to control it with paman ;)
<BUGabundo> /etc/pulseaudio.conf
<BUGabundo> and check the autospawn option
<th1> I don't have /etc/pulseaudio.conf, only /etc/pulse/* and none of them have autospawn
<penguin42> th1: IN my /etc/pulse/client.conf is a line that's commented out which says ; autospawn = yes
<penguin42> th1: I suggest removing the ; to uncomment it and changing the yes for a no
<BUGabundo> right
<penguin42> (wtf does ff3.5 in karmic have some odd custom google search set - it's annoying)
<th1> penguin42, thanks it works ;)
<BUGabundo> penguin42: multisearch addon!
<th1> now I can play mame with sound
<penguin42> BUGabundo: The what?
<BUGabundo> multisearch
<BUGabundo> check LP and asac blog for more info
<penguin42> th1: Oh you don't need to stop pulse for that - you can suspend it -  pasuspender /bin/cat
<BUGabundo> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/index.php?url=archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Thanks - I wouldn't have realised that was what was doing it - disabled; I don't like the way it isn't giving me normal google style results with the tabs for web/image/etc
<BUGabundo> penguin42: +1
 * penguin42 adds a comment to that saying I don't like it
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I don't mind if things like that do stuff extra, but I want my normal Google with all the normal options etc
<BUGabundo> +1
<introuble> ok im back at live cd 9.10
<introuble> and the live cd did not boot with the older cd drive
<introuble> there was some uncompress error
<introuble> but booted fine with the newer drive
 * billybigrigger wonders why half the lawn is burnt and there is an empty jerry can of gas on the lawn
<introuble> and still is, when i put blank cd in the other drive is a no show
<billybigrigger> introuble, i think cd burning is broken currently
<penguin42> billybigrigger: I guess it's faster than mowing
<billybigrigger> someone correct me if i'm wrong
<BUGabundo> introuble: kwnon bug
<BUGabundo> you can't see blank cds :(
<introuble> ah ok..
<billybigrigger> penguin42, haha yeah i guess...not really legal here though :P
<introuble> i install windows and download 9.04 and burn it to cd
<BUGabundo> GRRRRR
<BUGabundo> how do I lock my screen now?
<BUGabundo> crtl+alt+L doesn't work
<BUGabundo> nor pressing the Lock from new FUSA
<billybigrigger> new fusa?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: ctrl-alt-l just worked here (Gnome)
<billybigrigger> when did that roll down the pipe?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Do you have gnome-screensaver running?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: not fusa
<BUGabundo> not sure the name
<BUGabundo> the thing that replaces fusa
<BUGabundo> penguin42: don't know. need to check
<BUGabundo> penguin42: yes screensaver is on
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I mean is the process running?
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> running ou?
<BUGabundo> *how?
<penguin42> ps -eaf|grep screen
<penguin42> I see a gnome-screensaver
<BUGabundo> 1000     25785     1  1 17:06 ?        00:00:00 gnome-screensaver-preferences
<penguin42> BUGabundo: That's the preferences thing - not the screen saver itself
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Just run gnome-screensaver and then see if you can lock it
<billybigrigger> ctrl-alt-L works here BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> yep that works
 * BUGabundo wonders why screensaver  is not running
<billybigrigger> oooh
 * BUGabundo checks startup apps
<BUGabundo> DONE
<BUGabundo> was disabled on the startup
<bcurtiswx> anyone here know how to install a sound theme?
<th1> bcurtiswx, a sound theme for what?
<bcurtiswx> thi: its the sound theme that includes the sounds for empathy
<bcurtiswx> freedesktop.org
<bcurtiswx> th1: ^^
<bcurtiswx> th1: its a tar.gz file
<BUGabundo> haven't tried it bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> bug #400485, which in my opinion needs a push to the "higher authorities" because of empathys push to default in karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<billybigrigger> geez stupid PA
<BUGabundo> anyone having trouble with compiz?
<BUGabundo> mine died and won't start again
<BUGabundo> WARNING : big trace ahead:
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/242184/
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: can't you generate an apport crash?
<BUGabundo> WTF
<Twigathy> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/compiz.real: corrupted double-linked list: 0x00000000031cd7a0 ***
<Twigathy> ^ that sounds bad c_c
<BUGabundo> I tried to start metacity, and compiz start instead and works
<BUGabundo> DOH
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: apport did not kick in
 * BUGabundo checks var crash
<BUGabundo> no crash in there
<BUGabundo> where is apport settings?
<BUGabundo> need to be sure its enables
<BUGabundo> *enabled
<BUGabundo> enabled=1
<bardyr> Hey, is there anyway i can get the old gnome-volume-control back? the new pulseaudio integration has broken my sound
<BUGabundo> no
<tgpraveen> so they finally switched to the new pavucontrol
<tgpraveen> ?
<BUGabundo> bardyr: go back jaunty
<tgpraveen> with all the per app volume control and all?
<bardyr> tgpraveen, seems so
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: No
<penguin42> bardyr: If you start up the old volume control and tell it to control the OSS or Alsa mixer does it work?
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: then what is bardyr talking abt
<bardyr> penguin42, the gnome-volume-manager is changed
<BUGabundo> s/is/has/
<BUGabundo> penguin42: no longer
<tgpraveen> and if no do u knw why? it seems that we are at a stage when if the change is to be  it should be
<BUGabundo> now we have the less control EVER
<penguin42> sigh
<kklimonda> I can't choose between my internal and external mic in the new dialog :/
<BUGabundo> me neither
<penguin42> that level of choice isn't even showing up in paman
<kklimonda> but I like it otherwise
<kklimonda> hmm.. any idea how to restore correct button order in GTK+ apps after I've tested (and removed) KDE?
<kklimonda> also icons on buttons are missing
<penguin42> order?
<penguin42> kklimonda: The icons with buttons - go to system->preferences->appearance and select Interface and there's a drop down of 'toolbar button labels:' - try that
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: you mean KDE changed the gnome UID?
<BUGabundo> HUG
<BUGabundo> I mean
<kklimonda> penguin42: it's only for toolbar
<kklimonda> wait, I'll make a screenshot
<BUGabundo> ok
<kklimonda> http://img299.imageshack.us/i/weird2.png/ and http://img150.imageshack.us/i/weirdz.png/
<kklimonda> I have removed ~/.gtkrc*
<kklimonda> as firefox isn't really a GNOME app it's nothing in gconf..
<BUGabundo> those look ok
<BUGabundo> or are you talking about the change on gnome
<BUGabundo> that removed icons?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: by default there are icons on buttons (for example life belt on Help button)
<kklimonda> at least there always were
<BUGabundo> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/112892/lg.png
<BUGabundo> has anyone seen this icon on LGs disk when mounted?
<BUGabundo> bottom right
<kklimonda> lol, weird :)
<kklimonda> it shows up itself?
<BUGabundo> when I pluged the disk
<BUGabundo> 1st tiem is see it
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: today we filed a bug
<BUGabundo> about icons that were removed
<BUGabundo> let me find it
<kklimonda> weird, it's not a notification area
<BUGabundo> that's an applet
<BUGabundo> Disk Mounter
<penguin42> BUGabundo: My disk mounter doesn't do anything as pretty with my USB sticks etc - although one bug I have is that encrypted drive icons on DM are shit - you can't tell when it's mounted
<BUGabundo> penguin42: neither do any of my disks
 * penguin42 goes to get some food
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: don't have an email or scrolllog for it
<BUGabundo> have to grep my logs
<BUGabundo> ahhh the disk as a ICON.ico
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: was it reported against gtk+ ?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> don't rememer
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/407474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407474 in ubuntu "Icons missing from gnome menu and drop down menus in all Gnome applications (dup-of: 407621)" [Low,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> got to love FF awesome bar
<BUGabundo> right  it was filled by mac_v
<BUGabundo> is that it kklimonda?
<kklimonda> I don't think so
<kklimonda> but thanks, it was related
<kklimonda> there is /desktop/gnome/interface/buttons_have_icons
<kklimonda> I guess that buttor order should be somewhere there too
<BUGabundo> I don't understand what u mean by order
<BUGabundo> is it GNOME HUG ?
<BUGabundo> from the screenshots looked ok
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: default is http://img259.imageshack.us/i/70359102.png/
<kklimonda> and I have http://img150.imageshack.us/i/weirdz.png/
<BUGabundo> oh righ
<BUGabundo> like I said: HUG
<kklimonda> HUG? not HIG?
<kklimonda> no, wait..
<kklimonda> yeah, HIG
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: but the default is from a new account so something has changed in my settings..
<kklimonda> stupid kde :/
<BUGabundo> KDE has other buttons order
<aboSamoor> how can I attach the report of the ubuntu-bug without creating a new bug report ?
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: apport-collect <bug number>
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: you can't do it with ubuntu-bug itself as It always create a new report
 * BUGabundo toooo slow :(
<BUGabundo> well ubuntu - bug is a GUI for apport-cli
<aboSamoor> kklimonda, which level of access is recommended, I want to help as much as I can
<BUGabundo> I do give it read and write
<kklimonda> ok, buttons order in Fx is saved in ~/.mozilla/
<kklimonda> damn
<aboSamoor> LOL, it seemed i damaged the bug report more than 20 attachment files !
<aboSamoor> bug 405364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405364 in notify-osd "Memory leak in notify-osd in cairo surface creation - or what is left after fix for 378193" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405364
<BUGabundo> poor subscrivers
<BUGabundo> if I'm one of them you are dead :p
<kklimonda> :D
<aboSamoor> I apologized with one extra comment ;)
<kklimonda> helpful ubuntu community ;)
<aboSamoor> I am also a subscriber ;). God bless gmail
 * BUGabundo Kmail user here
 * penguin42 uses mutt
<aboSamoor> there is no way to delete a comment !
 * aboSamoor tried Kmail, evolution, thunderbird and was never satisfied 
<kklimonda> yeah, I've tried most of mail apps and always went back to gmail interface..
<BUGabundo> I just use gmail for my main account
<BUGabundo> everything else goes to kmail
<BUGabundo> excecpt a few logs and apt-changes that go into MUTT
<aboSamoor> is 150MB for banshee is ok ? if yes, is it reasonable to allocate 150MB to a music player ?!
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: it takes ~52mb here
<aboSamoor> now banshee is using 165.3 MB !
<kklimonda> how many songs do you have?
<penguin42> oh yeh what was that music player you were talking about earlier - the one starting with e?
<billybigrigger> exaile?
<BUGabundo> exaile
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, ola
<BUGabundo> they won't implemet video!
<penguin42> ah right
<BUGabundo> I've asked it
<aboSamoor> I have 1786 song banshee, only music no videos.
<BUGabundo> (07:18:38 PM) SiDi: videos dont have their place in a music player, except for some particular cases (Live DVDs, clips), but it remains videos, that are most efficiently played in a player dedicated to videos
<BUGabundo> (07:19:00 PM) SiDi: go test banshee's video mode, see how it lags, see how its not convenient for actual video playing
<BUGabundo> (07:19:30 PM) SiDi: What im trying to say, BUGabundo, is that video playing and music playing are different tasks with different contexts, that are best enjoyed with different apps
<billybigrigger> do you like banshee?
<BUGabundo> never tried it, I thikn
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: olá
<billybigrigger> i can recommend a different music player that will search your library 10x faster than banshee
 * aboSamoor the result for the mess I made with apport collect 3 threads with a total 39 email ! I will be kicked out for sure
<BUGabundo> ahahahaahahaha
 * penguin42 installs
<BUGabundo> not more then if you sent it to bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<penguin42> is Exaile mostly python?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> try trunk from bazaar
<penguin42> interesting, I'm learning python at the moment
<BUGabundo> its worth
<BUGabundo> contribute
<BUGabundo> join #exaile
<billybigrigger> if you guys are looking for a banshee alternative, try quodlibet, i was blown away by the library search speed
<penguin42> in what way is quodlibet different from exaile?
<billybigrigger> i don't know, never used exaile
<penguin42> other than being unable to spell it
<kklimonda> billybigrigger: searching in banshee is instant for me
<aboSamoor> I don't like memory extensive apps [The 128MB mentality], but banshee beats others in interface and features.
<billybigrigger> 8600+ mp3 library, banshee is only using 56mb here
<penguin42> rhytmbox seems to be taking 651m but only 39m resident
<kklimonda> banshee scales really well as they have custom widgets for list display that don't load all songs at one time.
<billybigrigger> banshee only loads 30 songs at a time if i recall
<BUGabundo>  4630 bugabund  20   0  773m 113m  18m S   10  2.9  23:12.62 exaile
<billybigrigger> or whatever's in your window, and 10 up and 10 down
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: is 113MiBs ok ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<aboSamoor> I will switch to the first music player which supports non-English tags  [not sure if they are unicode or not, I think they are windows encoding]
<billybigrigger>  5904 billybig  20   0  610m  86m  21m S    1  2.2   0:04.38 /usr/bin/quodli :P
 * penguin42 waits for his current song to finish
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: most of players support non-english tags but only if they are in unicode (utf8 to be exact)
 * penguin42 would be surprised if most things didn't use utf8
<BUGabundo> 5k songs in the playlist
<penguin42> 2.7k on mine
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: and only id3v2 for mp3 supports utf-8 officially
<BUGabundo> dinner
<BUGabundo> bbl
<billybigrigger> what did you make me?
 * penguin42 wants to find a replacement for rhythmbox - I wrote a patch that to my feel improves the randomness of it, but never persuaded them to take it so I've had my own build sitting around for ages that I have to keep patching up to the latest version
<aboSamoor> 20857 eid       20   0  416m 188m  17m S    5  9.4  31:22.61 banshee-1,  it is now 188MB <---- for sure a memory leak
<billybigrigger> dinner sounds good right about now
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, what version of banshee?
<billybigrigger> apt-cache policy banshee
<billybigrigger> Installed: 1.5.1+git20090729.r3.157459d-0ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> you might want to try the daily PPA for banshee
<aboSamoor> banshee Version: 1.4.3-5
<penguin42> BUGabundo: OK, so wtf when I just satart Exaile, import my library, select shuffle and hit play doesn't it do anything? I've even switched to playlists and clicked entire library
 * penguin42 double clisk entire library again and it gets going 
<kklimonda> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/407621 "No need for a poll i guess, since even Ubuntu's team is against this change" - huh, are Ubuntu devs against it? BUGabundo, my brother - find me another link ;}
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<penguin42> htf is that a wishlist?
<aboSamoor> penguin42, most of the arabic usage of technology is microsoft oriented. so no one is aware of utf8 and for arabic linux users this means headache all the time.
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Ah I see, I suspect arabic had to solve the problem long enough ago before utf-8 was implemented that they've kept with their previous solution
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Japanese has a similar selection of encoding problems (I think they have 2 or 3 different encodings for their 2 or 3 different character sets....)
<aboSamoor> penguin42, Japanese people know there is a problem, here none cares. Here, Microsoft means the technology.
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Japanese has had working mechanisms on X for decades, I don't know what the equivalent state for Arabic is
<antoranz> How can I force kms to use vesa instead of intel?
<aboSamoor> Arabic fonts are really terrible on ubuntu, I wish have the time to contribute, every time I decide to do something I discover how many things I have to do in my work/study. so I am stick with bug reporting
<penguin42> antoranz: Not sure, but I'd try unloading i915 or the related and loading the matching vesa module
<antoranz> after boot?
<antoranz> rmmod i965; modprobe vesa;?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Hmm Elixair isn't exactly quick (version from the repo)
<penguin42> antoranz: I'm not sure how this will work after it's already using it
<antoranz> that's why I was asking
<antoranz> maybe I could say something like kms=vesa (or somethink like that) on grub or st
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It's currently resorting it's view based on playcount and has been at it for >2 mins and isn't playing while it's doing it
<penguin42> antoranz: I've not actually figred out which bit does kms
<aboSamoor> how I am supposed to use add-apt-repository, it gives me error with banshee-team
<antoranz> ok... let me try to unload i965/load vesa to see what happens
<aboSamoor> no manual for add-apt-repository ! The argument supposed to be ppa:username, but banshee team has more than one ppa, any it is not working !
<yofel> aboSamoor: the arument is ppa:username/ppaname
<aboSamoor> yofel, thanks :)
<yofel> you're welcome
<bcurtiswx> anyone here know how i can install a sound theme into ubuntu?
<bcurtiswx> its a tar.gz
<bcurtiswx> freedesktop.org
<billybigrigger> /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu
<billybigrigger> ???
<billybigrigger> extract the theme to /usr/share/sounds
<billybigrigger> ../ubuntu is the dir for the "Ubuntu" sound theme so... /usr/share/sounds/YOURTHEME
<billybigrigger> geez i love when people get impatient haha
<aboSamoor> LOL, the idea of using the daily build of banshee was not wise, now the new banshee crash before starting with database error !
<billybigrigger> what error
<cbhl> now that I think about it, it's surprising that there are "install" buttons and the like for appearance themes, but yet not for sound ones... I wonder if there's a reason for that.
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger, An unhandled exception was thrown: The database file is locked
<aboSamoor> cannot rollback transaction - SQL statements in progress
<billybigrigger> did you kill the old banshee process?
<billybigrigger> you might have wanted to remove the old banshee aswell
<yacc> Ok, I've upgraded today to karmic, seems like I lost X11 :(
<yacc> nouveau complains about a GPU lockup.
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger, I used the quit action from the drop down menu in the notification area
<yacc> nv complains that nvidia kernel module is missing.
<yacc> despite the fact that I've installed nvidia-glx-180
<billybigrigger> yacc, $ uname -a
<yacc> dkms status btw does not show nvidia either.
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, $ killall banshee-1
<yacc> 2.6.31-4-generic
<billybigrigger> yacc, fully updated?
<yacc> billybigrigger no copy&paste for me :(
<billybigrigger> yacc, ok try $ dkms status
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger, no process found
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, $ killall banshee
<yacc> billybigrigger as far as I can tell, it complained about some dpkg that it could not configure, so I had to run apt-get autoremove on my own :(
<billybigrigger> yacc, try $ dkms status
<billybigrigger> nvidia, 185.18.14, 2.6.31-4-generic, x86_64: installed
<yacc> billy: dkms status shows the wlan driver (bcmwl), and couple of vbox drivers.
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger, banshee is not running anymore
<billybigrigger> no nvidia driver?
<yacc> billy: no nvidia driver.
<billybigrigger> yacc, cd /usr/modules/2.6.31-4-generic
<billybigrigger> ls -la
<yacc> billy: dpkg -l nvidia\* | grep ^i => nvidia-glx-180 is 'ii'
<billybigrigger> where does build > point to?
<yacc>  /usr/modules?
<billybigrigger> yes
<yacc> Didn't you mean /etc/modules?
<billybigrigger> no
<yacc> I've got no /usr/modules
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger, what should i do ? should report a bug ?
<billybigrigger> err
<billybigrigger> /lib/modules/<YOURKERNEL>
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, sure, that might help
<yacc> billy: we were both wrong ;)
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, i would try to remove banshee, and the daily ppa and install the daily again first
<yacc> build => usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-4-generic
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, does the stable version of banshee run?
<billybigrigger> yacc, are you kernel headers installed?
<yacc> billy: probably, I was capable of compiling nouveau, so I guess compiling kernel modules works.
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger, I was using the stable version, but there was a memory leak so the guys suggested to use the daily build before reporting a bug, so I added the repo and upgraded banshee
<billybigrigger> yacc, $ sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autostart start 2.6.31-4-generic
<cbhl> Hmm... I've just installed Karmic alpha 3 and updated it on one of my test boxes; and it freezes in gdm when I try to click "Other" before I can type a username. I have an intel chip. Apart from the batchbuffer dump (via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze), any ideas what I should do in the process of filing a bug report?
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, does the stable version of banshee run?
<yacc> billy: furthermore dkms complains that there is no nvidia 185.18.14, despite that /usr/src/nvidia-185.18.14 does exist.
<billybigrigger> now, after you installed the daily
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger, the daily version is not working any more, it throws the error and the process hang without any noticeable behavior
<yacc> billy: dkms did not install/compile anything nvidia like.
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, so they both don't work?
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, sudo apt-get purge BOTH versions of banshee and install the daily again
<billybigrigger> apt-get remove purge
<billybigrigger> ffa i hate being hung over haha
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger, I upgraded, can I have two version of banshee ?
<billybigrigger> yacc, /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/185.18.14
<billybigrigger> ls -la
<billybigrigger> source > points where?
<yacc> billy: no nvidia directory there.
<billybigrigger> that would be why dkms can't build nvidia
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> yacc, what do you all have in /var/lib/dkms
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> just your vbox modules?
<yacc> billy: bcmwl, vbox*, vhba, virtualbox-ose-guest
<billybigrigger> how are you installing nvidia?
<yacc> billy: apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<billybigrigger> and what is the error?
<yacc> billy: no error?
<billybigrigger> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180
<billybigrigger> Installed: 185.18.14-0ubuntu3 ??????
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger, I removed with purging and installed again nothing changed. I did not understand you how come I have 2 banshees ?
<yacc> billy: to late, I've just purged it, gonna reinstall.
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, well you had 1.4 and the 1.5.1 git versions installed
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, and they obviously aren't playing nice together
<yacc> billy: anyway, installing the deb from scratch did not create /var/lib/dkms/nvidia anyway.
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger, I am just using the unstable ppa available on launchpad, so I have only one
<yacc> billy: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180 => 185.18.14-0ubuntu3 Installed
<yacc> billybigrigger: something curious?
<billybigrigger> dkms add -m nvidia -v 185.18.14 -k 2.6.31-4-generic
<billybigrigger> ???
 * billybigrigger should not be trying to help today :P
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, well then you need to file a bug upstream (not on launchpad)
<yacc> billy: reinstalling the nvidia-180-kernel-source seems to do the right thing.
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger, yeah, I tried using ubuntu-bug. I have to use gnome/bugZilla :(
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, http://banshee-project.org/contribute/file-bugs/
<yacc> billy: that still leaves me with the problem that the nvidia driver seems to be not SO stable, ...
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, you need to file that against banshee, NOT on launchpad
<billybigrigger> yacc, so did it build in dkms?
<aboSamoor> it seems that today is the memory leaks day, nautilus is using 293 MB !
<aboSamoor> I think I know how to reproduce the memory leak in nautilus, if you want you can test it ;). The leak happens when nautilus tries to view a thumbnail of a video file that is changing by any app, for example torrent file :)
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: use valgrind
<BUGabundo> !valgrind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about valgrind
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<BUGabundo> G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full --num-callers=40 --log-file=/tmp/valgrind%p.log APPNAME
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, should I kill the heavy nautilus process ?
<BUGabundo> the question is: Can you ?'
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo>  3490 bugabund  20   0  663m  71m  18m S    1  1.8   2:49.32 nautilus
<penguin42> if you kill nautilus it will just restart
<aboSamoor> how can I order the results in "top" according to the memory usage and not the CPU usage ?
<penguin42> capital M i think?
<penguin42> hit ? and it tells you
<yofel> hm... anybody got a dual head setup with separate X servers and different resolutions?
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: $ atop
<BUGabundo> then hit 'm'
<yofel> I can't get compiz to like it :(
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> I did it in the past yofel
<BUGabundo> not two Xs
<penguin42> or at least I thought it did
<BUGabundo> just one big one
<BUGabundo> but diff resos
<penguin42> capital M does it anyway
<BUGabundo> I like atop better
<yofel> BUGabundo: it works once I kill compiz.real. With compiz the resoultion of screen1 is borked, but screen0 is fine -.-
<BUGabundo> well today I had a funny event
<BUGabundo> compiz died, I couldn't start it
<BUGabundo> once I tried metacity --replace
<aboSamoor>  3316      0      0       1783K 406.4M 318.8M     0K     0K  16% nautilus
<BUGabundo> compiz started instead and is still workign fine
<yofel> o.O
<BUGabundo> 19345 4173e3   3931         82K   1.2G 373.4M   1.2G 373.4M   9% firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo> 20076 1239e4    499        844K 986.5M 296.2M 986.5M 296.2M   7% pidgin
<BUGabundo>  3517 111237    230        167K 613.4M 267.1M 613.4M 267.1M   7% notify-osd
<BUGabundo> 18725 116661     68       2104K 727.5M 154.2M 727.5M 154.2M   4% gwibber
<BUGabundo>  3490     67      0       1713K 663.3M 73060K     0K     0K   2% nautilus
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: Fx 3.6?
<kklimonda> living on the edge as always? :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: of course
<BUGabundo> you know me
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, I am not sure what to do, I ran the command you gave to me, but it exists because it can not initialize inotify ?!
<BUGabundo> can I say: OOPSS ?
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, ok, I believe that my interpretation is correct for nautilus memory leak. [I know that Beliefs has nothing to do with bug reporting]. I think testing the scenario is enough :)
<yacc> billybigrigger, still there?
<billybigrigger> ya
<BUGabundo> we are always here
<BUGabundo> :)
<yacc> billybigrigger, well, I've got a kernel oops when running xorg / nv-180
<yacc> Although it's not in the Xserver, ...
<billybigrigger> whats the error?
<yacc> I left it to come up, and after some time when I came back to the laptop, I had a blinking Caps-Key and a dead laptop :(
<penguin42> that's normally a kernel panic
 * aboSamoor always thought that nautilus is the worst part of ubuntu 
<yacc> penguin42, still not necessarilly an experience I cherish ;)
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: at least now we have tabs
<BUGabundo> just took them 4 years to accept the patch
<yacc> http://pastebin.com/m307b47c3
<yacc> billybigrigger, after that mysqld left a similiar oops, ...
<aboSamoor> first time to know about the 4 years story ! I always felt something wrong with nautilus
<yacc> Is there a way to make Ubuntu configure X11 via vesa?
<penguin42> you should be able to do it by writing an X config file
<yacc> Any idea what I do with that kernel oops?
<penguin42> yacc: report it if you can capture the oops message
<yacc> penguin42, see the pastebin.
<penguin42> oh yeh
<penguin42> yacc: File a bug on it
<nztal> for some reason under ubuntu my screen turns blank (black) and then my desktop reappears.  this has happened with both a ATI and nvidia card.  it lasts probably 1-2 seconds, i'm not sure what frequency
<yacc> report-bug?
<billybigrigger> yacc, what do you have? intel of nvidia graphics?
<penguin42> nztal: I've seen that as well
<yacc>  nvidia
<nztal> penguin42, ok.  glad it wasn't just me
<billybigrigger> yacc, you could also try the new rc5 kernel that was released last night
<yacc> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce Go 6150] (rev a2)
<penguin42> nztal: Here's my bug report for it, you could confirm that and add your experiences: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/401441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401441 in gnome-screensaver "Screenblanks while in use" [Undecided,New]
<yacc> billybigrigger, how do I do that?
<nztal> thank you
<billybigrigger> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc5/
<billybigrigger> install the headers, source and image from there ^^^^
<uffo> 9.10 should INCLUDE small simple option in packagekit to repair install system if it is broken, how i can currently fix this or i just reinstall my alpha2 (it works very stabe and fine but i broke install system myself)
<billybigrigger> yacc, or install via git and build it yourself :P downloading the .debs is a little easier though
<BUGabundo> penguin42: is that a dupe???
<uffo> i hate so fragile install system that is so sensitive
<BUGabundo> uffo: recovery mode, choose the repair package option
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Well if it is I don't know what it's a dupe of - if you know something to dupe it against feel free
<uffo> BUGabundo: where in kpackagekit ??
<uffo> BUGabundo: i have desktop running currently
<BUGabundo> uffo: what for? you get low(er) level tools, like dpkg and dselect eheh
<BUGabundo> uffo: ahh destktop
<kklimonda> btw, what's the future of package managment in Ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> thought it was broken bewond boot
<BUGabundo> uffo: then try aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> it should *downgrade* any nasty depency prob you are having on kde
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: aptomething
<BUGabundo> I'm subbed to the blueprint
<BUGabundo> karmic +1
<kklimonda> appcentral?
<kklimonda> appcenter*
<kklimonda> ?
<uffo> BUGabundo: not working
<BUGabundo> maybe
<kklimonda> heh, how to add signature to edited page on ubuntu wiki? Something like ~~~~ on wikipedia
<uffo> 9.10 should INCLUDE small simple option in packagekit to repair install system if it is broken, how i can currently fix this or i just reinstall my alpha2 (it works very stabe and fine but i broke install system myself), how to do it in simple way...
<kklimonda> how is it broken?
<uffo> i broke it tryng to force install flash .deb file
<penguin42> uffo: Automatically repairing borkne things is very difficult - it's difficult for programmers to imagine all the ways it might be broken
<penguin42> uffo: Now, you did read all the nasty warnings about using force didn't you?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: copy from another? LOL
<BUGabundo> uffo: ah flash
<BUGabundo> that's really bad package
<uffo> install system is just little broken but there should be easy recovery option atleast for example when power off will broke system or...
<BUGabundo> most of us have it broken
<BUGabundo> I carry it since day 2 of this clean install :(
<uffo> i tell you all that portable applications is most safer
<uffo> to use
<kklimonda> uffo: what do you mean by broken? Is it just complaining about missing dependencies or have you overwritten some important files and now you are hunted by ninjas?
<uffo> kklimonda: no i know i did not overwrite something because flash do not exist on default release install
<BUGabundo> I just placed the new flash 64bits .so on my system
<BUGabundo> not even sure it works :)
<kklimonda> uffo: then how did you broke it?
<uffo>  kklimonda: synaptic nan repair that i know but how i can repair installsystem on kubuntu, i used sudo dpkg --force-depends -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<penguin42> uffo: So what error exactly do you get if you do something like apt-get install apackage ?
<uffo> flash works fine without dependencies too i know
<uffo> when i click on some .deb it shows broken dependencies message
<BUGabundo> uffo: did you even followed my advice??
<BUGabundo> (10:01:58 PM) freenode: uffo: then try aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> (10:02:16 PM) freenode: it should *downgrade* any nasty dependency prob you are having on kde
<uffo> : Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<uffo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<BUGabundo> ok
<penguin42> uffo: Do it as root
<BUGabundo> that's workable
<BUGabundo> yeah usually it *helps*
<uffo> same
<uffo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<uffo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<uffo> fcx@fccx:~$
<cbhl> hmm
<kklimonda> are you sure you are on the right channel? :P
<uffo> why not right
<penguin42> uffo: Please paste the exact line you typed to get that error
<BUGabundo> uffo: $ ps auxw | grep apt
<uffo> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<cbhl> uffo: check if you have anything else running... dpkg, dselect, aptitude, apt-get, adept, synaptic...
<BUGabundo> maybe you could have just lost a lock
<BUGabundo> don't you have synaptic open?
<kklimonda> uffo: frankly if you don't know what this error mean nor you know that there is a flash package in ubuntu repository I'm not sure if karmic is for you yet. but that's my, biased opinion :)
<penguin42> oh hang on, that second one is different - yes that is something else running
<cbhl> penguin42: I was listing packages that I am aware of which have anything to do with debian/ubuntu package management, all of which might lock the dpkg lock... :P
<uffo> kklimonda: alpha2 works very well, currently i just copied libflashplayer.so to firefox plugins folder and it works atleast without that damn* aptitute thing
<uffo> i hate that install system years i have used ubuntu and i prefer portable software
<billybigrigger> has anyone here been working with raid arrays for awhile?
<uffo> looks like i must reinstall whole system if it is so cursed that install system
<penguin42> billybigrigger: I have done in the past, haven't got one on a kubuntu though - what's your problem?
<billybigrigger> i just changed my 500GB raid1 array (EXT3) and backed up the data, released the array and created a new array raid0 with ext4
<billybigrigger> just wondering how smart of a move that was
<billybigrigger> :P
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: *after* you do it ? right lol
<billybigrigger> :) haha
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Well as long as you don't care for the safety but want speed it's good
<kklimonda> uffo: oh please, just shut down an app that is locking db and remove package you have installed
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Remember with RAID 0 it's actually unreliability^2 likely to fail compared with a single disk
<billybigrigger> yes
<billybigrigger> understand that
<penguin42> billybigrigger: As long as you know that then it should fly
<uffo> kklimonda: oh now i found that apt-get thing was on process so i just killed it, tryng
<billybigrigger> ext4 -> ext4 is a very noticable speed increase over ext3 -> ext4 :P
<penguin42> ?
 * penguin42 won't rebuild fs as ext4 unless I have to for at least a year
<uffo> kklimonda: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade: this shows only information but how to repair it without packagekit
<kklimonda> uffo: paste it somewhere
<uffo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<uffo>   adobe-flashplugin: Depends: libnss3-dev which is a virtual package.
<uffo>                      Depends: libcurl3 which is a virtual package.
<kklimonda> just remove adobe-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I wish I could!
<uffo> i cannot, packakekit is not working, how to force it to work?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: it won't come out
<kklimonda> uffo: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<kklimonda> you don't need packagekit to remove it
<kklimonda> if it doesn't work then dpkg --remove adobe-flashplugin
<uffo> http://pastebin.com/d422a361b
<uffo> failure
<BUGabundo> you can't
<BUGabundo> I been saying that for 30 mins
<BUGabundo> been trying it for 3 weeks :)
<kklimonda> uffo: go to /var/lib/dpkg/info
<kklimonda> and edit file adobe-flashplugin.prerm or postrm
<BUGabundo> hehe
<kklimonda> and remove the right lines
<BUGabundo> I don't have those kklimonda !
<yacc> So to summarize the next thing that I should do is installing a mainline kernel?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: maybe your package is flashplugin-nonfree or something like that/
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> yacc: don't use mainline on karmic
<BUGabundo> those kernels are for jaunty
<uffo> kklimonda: maybe best thing is to delete
<yacc> BUGabundo, well the ppa that somebody gave sounded like mainline?
<uffo> kklimonda: these files from there
<yacc> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc5/
<BUGabundo> yacc: right
<BUGabundo> yacc: they are not for karmic
<yacc> BUGabundo, use or not?
<BUGabundo> NO
<yacc> BUGabundo, which one should I use then?
<kklimonda> uffo: maybe, better move them (only the ones from adobe-flashplugin) somewhere safe
<BUGabundo> karmic repos ones ?!
<yacc> BUGabundo, I've got Linux andi-lap 2.6.31-4-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 27 18:39:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> yacc: same as most of us
<BUGabundo> I just have to run -3
<BUGabundo> cause -4 crashes on USB connecting
<yacc> BUGabundo, USB is bad, OTOH mine crashes when X starts :)
<yacc> How does one start the bug reporting from the cmdline?
<kklimonda> ubuntu-bug
<kklimonda> but it may not work without a browser ;)
<yacc> kklimonda, well ssh X11 forwarding ;)
<uffo> kklimonda: what now i should do
<yacc> I'm currently on our "replacement" toy netbook,
<uffo> there should be option to restore or recover option for that somewhere in final 9.10 to ease recovery not soooo hard way
<kklimonda> uffo: try to remove package again
<kklimonda> uffo: this particular error is because you have forced package from god knows where :P
<uffo> kklimonda: it worked worked
<uffo> kklimonda: that i tell this should be automated
<kklimonda> uffo: the only case that matters is a power failure during install/upgrade
<uffo> kklimonda: or installing some big software
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: how would have guessed that for once you could provide useful advice :D thanks it fixed my prob! [[]]
<kklimonda> uffo: nah, it wouldn't break a package system
<kklimonda> uffo: in the worst case you would have to reinstall package
<BUGabundo> dpkg: warning: files list file for package `flashplugin-installer' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<yacc>  #342785 Xorg dies due to nvidia (non-free) kernel oops after being left idle for some time
<yacc> Guess this is my bug ;(
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you have deleted too much files ;)
<BUGabundo> uffo: you can try debsums to check what is broken !
<kklimonda> bug 342785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342785 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Xorg dies due to nvidia (non-free) kernel oops after being left idle for some time" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342785
<BUGabundo> what??
<BUGabundo> how long is a while?
<BUGabundo> mine hasn't broken yet
<uffo> kklimonda: but why force install brokes it if there in nothing to replace because there is not old this type package, i know and i never overwrite system packages. Flash wants dependencies but it works whitout them too, strange?
<kklimonda> uffo: force is there for emergency use only
<kklimonda> uffo: in this particular case you have force installed a package that depends on packages that aren't in our repositories
<uffo> kklimonda: i have always found that just extracting libflashplayer.so to firefox folder. Firefox developers are done firefox binary right to provide it as portable pack.
<BUGabundo> kde depency breakaged teached me to NEVER force, just wait, and use aptitude safeupagrade to fix *everything*
<kklimonda> uffo: there is actually a package that provides adobe flash in ubuntu repository
<kklimonda> uffo: so I see no reason to install some 3rd party package unless you are using 64bit ubuntu and want 64bit flash
<uffo> but it installs those useless packages like libnss and libnsr4 etc...
<cbhl> IIRC, the distributed flash does have dependencies too; even if you can "just extract it to the firefox folder" and have it work -- the main difference is that ubuntu properly recognizes those dependencies
<cbhl> libnss and libnsr4 are used for certain flash features; I believe it's mentioned on the linux flash blog somewhere
<kklimonda> uffo: why do you think they are useless if package depends on them?
<uffo> cbhl: i collect them in .deb format and install. ubuntu repos do not provide always up to date soft like vlc 1.0.1 etc...
<uffo> i like manual install (offline)
<kklimonda> what's the point of using ubuntu then?
<kklimonda> uffo: you should consider using debian testing + unstable if you want always the newest software
<cbhl> uffo: well, the repos mostly freeze after the sync deadline; so that you can have stable (if somewhat dated) software that generally works... but it sounds like you'd rather have something like debian unstable or even gentoo
<BUGabundo> uffo: not *always* up to date, but tested !!!!!!!
<uffo> cbhl: but i need softwarea lot that is not in ubuntu repo
<uffo> cbhl: that type software*
<BUGabundo> uffo: then either pack it yourself (and don't expet support)
<BUGabundo> or go with other rolling distro
<uffo> BUGabundo: is it possible to repack multiple .deb files in one?
<BUGabundo> ?
<uffo> BUGabundo: to use one big deb to install all needed files with software together
<kklimonda> uffo: possible? yes. meaningful? not really
<BUGabundo> uffo: that's called meta-packages
<kklimonda> uffo: you could create a deb package that depends on all packages you need
<uffo> BUGabundo: is there some gui tool for this like windows has lot of installer creators??
<kklimonda> uffo: nope
<BUGabundo> not that I know of
<BUGabundo> ask on #ubuntu-motu
<cbhl> I dunno; generally if I wanted to install a bunch of stuff at once; then I just preseed a custom alternate-install CD... what I find amusing is that Ubuntu is generally considered one of the more "up-to-date" distros. (I remember one distro I tried had three-year-old packages in its "stable" repository...)
<uffo>  kklimonda: then portable is way to go to me like i have Firefox, Truecrypt, Kdenlive, filezilla and some more.... this is the best way to use software and much easyer to uptate
<kklimonda> uffo: not really - I just click a button now and then when something is waiting for updates.
<kklimonda> uffo: if you want to have the newest versions of software than you should consider a distribution that does rolling updates
<uffo> kklimonda: and if system library is older and i do not want to update system and only software= error but hdd-s is cheap so i wont worry about dependency hell and i always can use new software just copyng a new release folder (deleting old before)
<uffo> kklimonda: windows has vlc with all libraries included
<kklimonda> uffo: why wouldn't you want to upgrade library?
<BUGabundo> uffo: this is getting offtopic and anoying
<BUGabundo> please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BUGabundo> thank you
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: You sure you are the guy who should talk about that? ;}
<kklimonda> but I agree
 * BUGabundo preps a wet trout
<uffo> kklimonda: ubuntu made quite big data price to my friend because of 74mb update over cell phone internet thats why is update not needed always or when system works just fine then why updates???
<uffo> BUGabundo: i am going i said what is needed to simplify things on ubuntu thats it
<uffo> BUGabundo: no i rest in peace
<BUGabundo> uffo: we are working (yet again) on delta updates to minimize those cases
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, how can I know more about the progress of delta updates ?
<BUGabundo> tracking the blueprint
<BUGabundo> or asking the dev in charge
<BUGabundo> last I hear it was again a bit untouched
<BUGabundo> but some what in better state then last two cycles
<uffo> BUGabundo: i cannot update ubuntu on my famili house too because there is no internet and i carry software for ubuntu on usb stick so portable is best, extract and launch
<BUGabundo> uffo: apt-oncd and apt-zip
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, it seems also a popular idea in brainstorm
<BUGabundo> I know
<penguin42> he's gone
<aboSamoor> I am trying to catch dtchen, any idea who is also responsible for alsa in ubuntu ?
<cbhl> If I'm having an issue with X in karmic, any idea whether there is anything else I can try apart from filing a bug report?
<penguin42> cbhl: What's it doing to you?
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: dtchen and themuse
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: dtchen was online today. he has been busy with work traveling
<cbhl> Freezing when I try to log in...
<cbhl> No keyboard response except alt-sysrq; mouse cursor moves but clicking does not work.
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, I see I just wanted to ask him if there is any progress regarding my very old bug since 2.6.24
<cbhl> penguin42: Freezing when I try to log in...
<cbhl> penguin42: No keyboard response except alt-sysrq; mouse cursor moves but clicking does not work.
<BUGabundo> (05:17:19 PM) dtchen: BUGabundo: I'm traveling quite frequently for work until october
<penguin42> cbhl: Hmm that's annoying - well, file a bug and include the /var/log/Xorg.0.log (if it's still running or the older one if you've reset it) and any dmesg; what graphics chip?
<BUGabundo> (05:17:57 PM) dtchen: i try to respond to bug e-mail and requests every couple days
<cbhl> penguin42: bug 407793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407793 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i865g][Karmic Alpha 3] X corruption and freeze when clicking "Other" on GDM login screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407793
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: ask on #ubuntu-audiohelp and hang around there!
<cbhl> penguin42: found some debugging instructions in the wiki; they suggested to put Xorg.0.log in a tgz with a lot of other intel-specific debugging info; which is attached
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: #ubuntu-audio-help
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, nice hint :), but it is empty now :)
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: #ubuntu-audio-help
<BUGabundo> typo
<cbhl> penguin42: but they seem to be geared towards jaunty -- it points to a PPA with jaunty packages (and I found newer versions of the debugging tools and the kernel in karmic alpha 3 repositories than what they said was "required")
<penguin42> cbhl: I'm afraid I don't really know how to help - as a work around I'd suggest seeing if you can configure anything out of it with a custom xorg.conf if you have no other way of getting X to start
<aboSamoor> it will be nice if you get a message of the ubuntu related IRC channels once you enter #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: like /list #ubuntu* LOLOLOL
<cbhl> penguin42: Well, I was using vesa in jaunty... but as far as I can tell, karmic doesn't come with a xorg.conf at all... if I copied one over from another (identical) machine's jaunty install, do you think the karmic Xorg will read it and use the settings inside?
<penguin42> cbhl: It does use an xorg.conf if you provide it - I use one
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, another nice hint :), the command is working but not the regex "*".
<penguin42> cbhl: One thing to watch out for is the output names have changed, so if you used VGA to specify the output it's now VGA1
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: it was a joke. AFAIK irc /list doesn't do regexp
<penguin42> cbhl: Actually, looking at your screenshot - I see something similar, but I haven't tried logging in as other... - when I select my username the box shortens a little and it doesn't seem to referesh the bit above/below
<cbhl> Yeah, I have that too when logging in by clicking my name, but that's really unpredictable -- it may crash right away, or it may last two minutes.
<cbhl> penguin42: Yeah, I have that too when logging in by clicking my name, but that's really unpredictable -- it may crash right away, or it may last two minutes. (Gah, forget to type your name in front... oops.)
<cbhl> penguin42: But I find clicking "Other" is /much/ more consistent in reproducing the freeze.
<penguin42> I've not had a freeze there; however, what I have had is my external keyboard not working at that point - the internal laptop one works but not the external
<cbhl> penguin42: I miss my DRI and Xv... haven't had them since Jaunty came out in April, but couldn't downgrade because the family wanted the fixes in Kubuntu/KDE in Jaunty.
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, so my idea still holds, this will help users to get help easier. Now, in #ubuntu you have 1311 user !
<penguin42> cbhl: It's a bit odd, I think Xv is working for me on i945
<cbhl> penguin42: Well, I've got a desktop machine with the i865g; so... there only is one keyboard and it's external. But I think it's PS/2... is your external keyboard PS/2 or USB?
<rww> alis does regex. /msg alis help
<penguin42> cbhl: PS/2 through a PS2->USB converter :-)
<cbhl> penguin42: Well, I find that the i9xx chips seem to work better (not perfectly, but at least better) than the i8xx ones; at least when I tried a friend's laptop with Jaunty. (I've only tried Karmic on that one machine, and I doubt I'll be allowed to play with it on the others.)
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: I rather have 2k users on #ubuntu shouting then have 500 of them *here*
 * BUGabundo still remembers how many bunnies died on jaunty release party :\
<penguin42> were they jackrabbits?
 * cbhl decides he'll just try Xorg -configure instead; and then tweaking that for a while, rather than copying a jaunty config
<penguin42> cbhl: I'm wondering if the issue is purely keyboard - if you have a spare USB keyboard it might be worth trying to plug it in at that point
<cbhl> aboSamoor: But you wouldn't want to get a message /every/ time you enter #ubuntu -- after about the first ten times I suspect you likely have your client of choice configured to auto-join you to channels you find interesting... and I believe there's a URL to the wiki in the subject line of #ubuntu?
<cbhl> penguin42: Hmm. I'll try that, but I have my doubts...
<penguin42> cbhl: Yeh sure, it's just in a way it sounds not entirely unlike what I see on my external keyboard
<cbhl> penguin42: Should I plug in said USB keyboard before or after the crash?
<cbhl> penguin42: Or should I try both? :P
<penguin42> cbhl: I'd say try both
<aboSamoor> cbhl, yeah, it is already there.
<cbhl> aboSamoor: I'm going to assume you realized the part of the sentence I missed, which is "... to the wiki which contains a list of IRC channels"... I've been dropping parts of my sentences all day today. >.<
<cbhl> penguin42: Hm. Okay, well plugging it in after the freeze does nothing... let's try having it plugged in on startup and seeing if the USB keyboard still works post-freeze.
<cbhl> penguin42: Nope, the USB keyboard doesn't respond either. Oh well.
<penguin42> oh well, worth a shot
<cbhl> yup.
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-02
<cbhl> Hmm... that was interesting... I think I just had a crash where I couldn't SSH in. :S
<cbhl> or, freeze, rather.
<penguin42> never good
<cbhl> I don't have a serial console; unfortunately... so with no SSH and no keyboard; all I can do is reboot and tinker with Xorg.conf again...
 * cbhl shrugs
<penguin42> nod
<alteregoa> i got some spaghetti charset with cygwin
<alteregoa> locale is utf-8
<vasuvi> I just installed Karmic Alpha 3, and am unused to the way that GRUB 2 does things.  Namely, as it discourages manual editing of grub.cfg, how to get it to "know" that the drive its on should be (hd2) instead of the (hd4) it thinks it is?
<penguin42> vasuvi: Interesting I think I'm still on grub 1 ?
<penguin42> seem to be
<vasuvi> penguin42: Easy way to tell: do you have a menu.lst, grub.conf, or grub.cfg file in your /boot/grub directory?
<vasuvi> The first two are for GRUB 1, the last for GRUB 2
<vasuvi> (If you already knew that, sorry ;) )
<penguin42> I have menu.lst
<vasuvi> Yup, GRUB 1 then
 * penguin42 happens to like being able edit config files
<alteregoa> utf-8 stuff
<BUGabundo> penguin42: vasuvi well we can
 * vasuvi agrees, but vasuvi also likes to be able to boot directly into ISO's ;)
<BUGabundo> there should be a _proper_ way
<BUGabundo> but I just edit it as root
<alteregoa> mdadm does mdadm check the array after a period of time automaticly?
<BUGabundo> sudo didn't work
<BUGabundo> vasuvi: grub allows boot from iso? WOOT
<penguin42> alteregoa: I think it can be made to and remember there being something about a cron to do that
<BUGabundo> gona be glad to test livecds onto HW
<vasuvi> BIGabundo: Yup :D  Just like on a live partition, you just mount it to loop first (at least what GRUB 2 calls "loop", whatever it actually does internally)
<vasuvi> Then you can boot to, say, (loop)/boot/vmlinuz
<BUGabundo> woot
<penguin42> oh wacky
<alteregoa> penguin yeah i enabled crond in services
<alteregoa> thats fine, so it checks every x minutes the array
<penguin42> alteregoa: I think there are two types of checks; one is 'has a disc failed' and I think there is an occasional check that can be done every few days which check the whole disks
<alteregoa> where is crond?
<alteregoa> :/etc/crond?
<penguin42> alteregoa: It's a thing that runs things periodically for you
<alteregoa> yeah but wher is the crond config file?
<alteregoa> i only see onancrond
<alteregoa> sounds like a biblic thing
<penguin42> it looks like mdadm creates /etc/cron.d/mdadm
<billybigrigger> alteregoa, mdadm will check the array
<billybigrigger> alteregoa, tune2fs
<penguin42> there is also a /usr/share/doc/mdadm/README.checkarray  which might be worth reading
<alteregoa> ah at 00:57 at every sunday
<billybigrigger> alteregoa, check the man page, mdadm defaults to 30 mounts or 180 days, whatever is first
<penguin42> any minute then ?
<alteregoa> each first sunday of the month
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Erm how are tune2fs/mdadm related?
<billybigrigger> ???? you can override mdadm's settings of checking the array every 30 mounts or 180 days with tune2fs
<alteregoa> its 30000KB/s the check so it doesnt hurt
<billybigrigger> penguin42, check the tune2fs man page
<penguin42> billybigrigger: I'd expect that's you can override the filesystems check - I don't think mdadm does any checks based on mount does it?
<alteregoa> 180 days is to long
<billybigrigger> mdadm itself doesn't do checks i don't think no, if thats what your asking
<penguin42> tune2fs is purely for filesystem not for raid
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:/media$ sudo tune2fs -c 20 /dev/md0
<billybigrigger> tune2fs 1.41.8 (11-July-2009)
<billybigrigger> Setting maximal mount count to 20
<billybigrigger> ????
<alteregoa> no, the system is running on a UPS, forever
<billybigrigger> how so, i just changed from 30 mounts to 20 mounts before a check is performed
<penguin42> billybigrigger: mdadm does do perioic checks
<billybigrigger> fsck does the checking of the fs
<penguin42> billybigrigger: you are confusing the two problems - tune2fs is configuring the filesystem - the fact you have it on the raid is a separate issue
<alteregoa> i create  a crond entry for tune2fs -c
<penguin42> alteregoa: Why?
<alteregoa> to check for consistency
<billybigrigger> sorry, i must have jumped into a conversation in the middle
<billybigrigger> alteregoa, you only need to set tune2fs -c once
<penguin42> alteregoa: tune2fs doesn't check for consistency; you don't need to do that
<alteregoa> e2fsck or whatever
 * billybigrigger goes back to the sidelines
<billybigrigger> :)
<penguin42> alteregoa: You can't fsck while mounted anyway, so there's no pointing in cronning it
<alteregoa> that sucks
<BUGabundo> penguin42: actually you can
<BUGabundo> just remount as RO
<penguin42> true, but also you should never ever need to fsck in practice
<BUGabundo> but if it changes the FS
<BUGabundo> you need to reboot LOL
<penguin42> BUGabundo: yeh I guess so
<alteregoa> reboot, no way
<BUGabundo> btw there's a bug in there on the recovery menu
<BUGabundo> two bugs even
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: either that or data lost
<alteregoa> data lost, yeah i saw the movie, data lost on the enterprise
<penguin42> The simple answer is you don't normally need to do an fsck except after hardware failure
<BUGabundo> penguin42: on recovery menu if you fsck, it will try to boot afterwards, with the system on RO
<BUGabundo> DOH FAIL
<penguin42> and if you are running on duff hardware you don't want to be running an fsck
<alteregoa> its a 15tb array
<BUGabundo> penguin42: wrong. data corruption *can* occur
<penguin42> BUGabundo: How?
<BUGabundo> you can suffer from bad disks, interfences, kernel bugs, etc
<BUGabundo> penguin42: just see what pre -30 kernel did on ext4
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: easilly fixable. cluster reduncy
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh well that's why I've not gone anywhere near ext4 yet
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: you take one host down for mantanence and then resync when online
<BUGabundo> also see glusterfs.
<BUGabundo> penguin42: most known bugs are fixed on -31
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I'll give it a year or two :-)
<alteregoa> glusterf sounds like goa'uld fs
<BUGabundo> including the so NOTORIUS truncage bugs
<alteregoa> i think i put the md0 to a iscsi
<alteregoa> or is there a way to forward x11 screen output over a tcp connection? ( not vnc)?
<penguin42> from an already running X session?
<alteregoa> if its possible yes
<penguin42> for an existing one the only way I know is via vnc using x11vnc
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: it *used* to
<BUGabundo> with XDMC
<BUGabundo> AFAIK not available on the new GDM
<alteregoa> xdmc yeah rundmc is cool
<yoasif> alteregoa, there are ways to do it, but you have to run a virtual x server
<yoasif> when i used it last, it was kinda buggy
<alteregoa> on cygwin?
<yoasif> Xvfb
<yoasif> on the server
<yoasif> and then you use x + screen or whatever normally
<alteregoa> thanks
<alteregoa> virtual framebuffer runs much faster compared to vnc
<yoasif> yeah definitely
<yoasif> vnc is slow
<yoasif> you could also do NX
<penguin42> how do you monitor Xvfb?
<yoasif> no idea what you mean by monitor
<penguin42> I thought it was so virtual you couldn't see it
<yoasif> you can use it by using X
<alteregoa> virtual on the host, but you send the output to a terminal (here to a cygwin terminal)
<yoasif> alteregoa, its working ok for you?
<alteregoa> i check it later
<yoasif> hehe cool
<yoasif> good luck
<alteregoa> peace
<yoasif> pax
<alteregoa> shalom
<BUGabundo> Paz
<BUGabundo> hey Sarvatt
<BUGabundo> and bye guys
<BUGabundo> BED mode on
<penguin42> ditto
<alteregoa> bhagwan was a jerk
<DanaG> odd... my GDM was FLASHING at me.
<DanaG> Switched back and forth between wallpaper and login, multiple times per second.
<DanaG> "Vuze just completed downloading an important update and must now be restarted so that the update can be installed."
<DanaG> <restart>
<DanaG> "Vuze just completed downloading an important update and must now be restarted so that the update can be installed."
<DanaG> <restart>
<DanaG> Hah!
<yoasif> vuze sucks
<yoasif> use transmission
<yoasif> or rtorrent
<syn-ack> hell even uTorrent would be better
<yoasif> eh i would rather stay away from wine if i can
<syn-ack> Doesnt uTorrent have UNIX port?
<syn-ack> Could have sworn it did
<DanaG> Vuze has more features than all the others.
<syn-ack> Vuze is slow pile of....  er yeah
<DanaG> Last time I checked, Transmission was severely lacking in features.
<DanaG> Didn't even have a good auto-throttling thing, I think.
<syn-ack> Works fine for me
<DanaG> And it doesn't keep seeding and downloading in separate panes.
<DanaG> Oh, and another thing: you can't specify a fixed local port to use -- so I can't use QoS on it on my router.
<ripps> DanaG: take a look at Deluge, I used to use it alot, but I've stopped torrenting because my isp hates me when I do
<DanaG> oh yeah, and importing all my active torrents would likely be a pain, too.
<DanaG> oh, and handy feature in vuze: it guesses, usually correctly, where to put torrents, based on where you last put other torrents with the same types of files.
<yoasif> DanaG, you can do all that with rtorrent
<DanaG> "peer TOS byte" -- whazzat?
<yoasif> plus it's actually -- fast
<yoasif> unlike vuze
<DanaG> well, deluge looks pretty good.
<rww> deluge and rtorrent are both great compared to vuze :)
<vasuvi> bittornado is good compared to vuze ;)
<vasuvi> (I just use Transmission myself, but my needs are pretty modest)
<vasuvi> If anybody is curious how I hacked the scripts to make 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' do the right thing based on boot drive:
<vasuvi> I wrote a small C program: http://paste.ubuntu.com/243053/
<vasuvi> And I grep'ed to find the four places where the grub_probe is called for the device name, and made it call my small program on the result
<DanaG> How do you make it ask where to put each torrent, for every torrent you download?
<DanaG> ugh, yeah, importing the things is not worth the effort.
<DanaG> ... at least for now.
<alteregoa> the tony danza extravaganza
<billybigrigger> if your looking for a vuze/utorrent the only thing that comes to my mind is deluge
<billybigrigger> beats the pants of transmission
<alteregoa> transmission is KISS programming
<DanaG> yeah, but manually pointing it back at all 20 or so torrents I have... seems like a pain.
<DanaG> And how well does it deal with torrents that have files on not-currently-mounted mount points?
<DanaG> What Azureus does: just stops those torrents.
<DanaG> oh heck, I don't even remember which of the torrents in .azureus/torrents I actually still have active.
<billybigrigger> DanaG, what else would you expect it to do?
<billybigrigger> can't really do much but stop the torrent if its not somewhere mounted
<DanaG> I don't know; if it were badly coded, it'd remove the torrent, or something stupid like that.
<DanaG> With the way some of the Gnome things have been going lately, it wouldn'y surprise me.
<DanaG> wouldn't,
<DanaG> .
<billybigrigger> try deluge
<billybigrigger> it beats the pants off anything i've tried
<billybigrigger> unless you want something console based, but in the gui world of linux torrent clients, deluge reigns supreme :P
<rww> the deluge webui isn't half bad either
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and vuze also shows which pieces are active, and lets you prioritize specific files, and such.
<DanaG> I just imported one torrent, and it's stuck at "Checking 0.00%."
<DanaG> STill just sitting there.
<DanaG> oh, I see... it was on 'pause'.
<DanaG> So apparently, "start paused" means "and don't bother checking it, either."
<billybigrigger> deluge can change file priorities
<DanaG> ah, cool.
<DanaG> It's easier to import one at a time (i.e. drag one .torrent at a time), than to import all at once and try to sort them out that way.
<DanaG> I don't see how to change priority.... right-clicking gives nothing, and double-clicking just opens the file
<billybigrigger> open the torrent properties?
<DanaG> You mean the bottom pane?
<DanaG> Already did that.
<DanaG> That's where I'm seeing the list of files.
<DanaG> I see the priority options now... but they're all grayed out.
<DanaG> i.e. disabled.
<billybigrigger> ???
<DanaG> what do you mean, "???"  ?
<billybigrigger> im lost i don't know why it's greyed works for me everytime
<billybigrigger> not greyed here
<DanaG> heh, whether you're paused or going... the menu shows both "pause" and "resume".
<DanaG> heh, this thing lets you try to add the same torrent twice.
<DanaG> And then silently ignores you once you hit "okay".
<DanaG> grr, broken priority.
<DanaG> Fail.
<DanaG> Great, since I can't tell it "do not download", it's going to trample on my good tagging with the broken tagging present in the original torrent.
<DanaG> You're right about it being slim, though -- no performance hit from running it.
<DanaG> grr, case-sensitive.... since when is NTFS case-sensitive?
<DanaG> And there's no option to RENAME the dir, either.
<DanaG> yay, at least ntfs supports symlinks.
<syn-ack> DanaG, NTFS in of its self always has been
<syn-ack> DanaG, Windows though, is not.
<alteregoa> you can made windows case sensitive
<alteregoa>  ObCaseInsensitive = 0
<syn-ack> alteregoa, right, but out of the box *windows* is not case sensitive, but NTFS is
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am having major problems with my sound. It has been happening ever since Intrepid and it seems to be even worse in Karmic when I play a song it will start playing fine and then when i skip to the next song it will just freeze up the program. The driver is snd-hda-intel and ICH8 variant of it. The codec it is using is Realtek ALC262 and then it also lists Conexant ID 2c06 and I am using a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520D.
<fuzzybunny69y>  If anyone can help that would be great!
<billybigrigger> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SeveredCross> Uh, File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer) doesn't make sense anymore in Karmic, does it?
<fuzzybunny69y> SeveredCross, yeah I am not sure where to change all those settings anymore
<billybigrigger> i guess it would be in your sound preferences now
<fuzzybunny69y> damn I thought switching to a xine backend or Amarok would fix it
<billybigrigger> nevermind
<billybigrigger> you can't even change that in sound preferences
<fuzzybunny69y> well I am at a total loss everything I have tried doing has not worked and everytime I upgrade anything it seems to get worse for some reason
<billybigrigger> $ apt-get install pavucontrol
<billybigrigger> you can change your output device in there
<billybigrigger> dev's should have made 'Sound Preferences
<billybigrigger> dev's should have made 'Sound Preferences' = pavucontrol
<billybigrigger> not a dumbed down version
<billybigrigger> with less options
<billybigrigger> stupid!
<DanaG> That's Gnome for you.
<DanaG> Fewer options is better!  Always!
<DanaG> =(
<billybigrigger> better than kde imo, for now :P
<fuzzybunny69y> I like Gnome so far
<billybigrigger> we'll see in the next few releases
<fuzzybunny69y> KDE seemed very unstable when i used it so i went back to gnome
<billybigrigger> never have been a fan of kde, but xfce is starting to make me considering switching :P
<fuzzybunny69y> billybigrigger, how do I switch my output device?
<DanaG> I like the gnome system-monitor applet.
<DanaG> Nothing else manages to convey the nice/system/user load quite as well.
<DanaG> ... once I swap the colors, that is.
<DanaG> Oh, and iowait.
<billybigrigger> fuzzybunny69y, i was looking at input
<billybigrigger> :(
<billybigrigger> seems you cant
<fuzzybunny69y> hmm i dont really see any options in there to change much
<billybigrigger> no, except input device
<DanaG> grr, stupid deluge... I select 5 torrents, and go to "modify tracker"..... and it modifies... ONE.
<DanaG> Just one.
<billybigrigger> what version?
<fuzzybunny69y> all it lets me adjust is the volume
<fuzzybunny69y> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<billybigrigger> that needs some updating for +1
<fuzzybunny69y> here is my sound info guys: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fc7ef18b2311cf63921c6196cd2d26b2110a1000 if anyone can help
<billybigrigger> hey, fyi, .31-rc5 kernel should have some alsa/hda updates
<billybigrigger> maybe that might fix them
<syn-ack> has rc5 hit yet?
<syn-ack> our repos, that is
<syn-ack> I havent seen it at all yet
<DanaG> Oh, the mute GPIO thingy -- ooooooooh.
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.31-5.24/+build/1143082
<DanaG> missing or invalid 'file sizes' entry in resume data
<DanaG> grr.
<billybigrigger> was finished building 12 hours ago
<billybigrigger> should be hitting repos soon
<syn-ack> Man, I wish the submission to distrobution cycle was quicker sometimes
<DanaG> oh yeah, where can I get the firefox 3.5.2 beta?
<DanaG> I don't want dailies, but I want the beta for the fixed ICC stuff.
<syn-ack> DanaG, From mozilla's site, I'd imagine then
<Hobbsee> DanaG: ~mozilla-team may have a ppa for them
<Hobbsee> or ~fta
<alteregoa> why the hell i get certificate errors?
<DanaG> E: Build-dependencies for pidgin could not be satisfied.
<DanaG> lolwut?
<DanaG> how do you make dpkg-buildpackage use -j option for Make?
<DanaG> oh, it's still... -j.
<mcw> hi
<DanaG> hey, where'd the Totem youtube plugin go?
<DanaG> !info totem-plugins-extra
<ubottu> totem-plugins-extra (source: totem): Extra plugins for the Totem media player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 62 kB, installed size 160 kB
<DanaG> nope!
<DanaG> not there.
<kklimonda> DanaG: well, according to the description it's still in totem-plugins
<kklimonda> but it's obviously not a case..
<DanaG> ah, so I'm not crazy.  ¬_¬
<DanaG> s/crazy/the only one/
<syn-ack> You are but thats beside the point
<kklimonda> DanaG: from buildlog: configure: WARNING: you need libgdata >= 0.4.0 installed for the YouTube plugin (disabling plugin)
<kklimonda> DanaG: bug 384768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384768 in totem "Karmic: Totem Youtube plugin option seems to of vanished" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384768
<DanaG> seems to "OF"?  =þ
<DanaG> I'd reword that:  "has vanished."
<DanaG> Well, "it'll be fixed by release time" is a good enough answer for me, if that's what it is.
<DanaG> odd... one specific torrent keeps reporting "input/output error".
<kklimonda> anyone using hamster-applet?
<kklimonda> I need a quick check of something
<Laibsch> Can somebody help me understand why I can access a cheap NAS box I have with hardy and jaunty smbclient, but not the karmic one? -> bug 407583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407583 in samba "karmic smbclient fails to access NAS box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407583
<DanaG> why do we have both cron and anacron?
<Hobbsee> because one's used for machines on all the time, and one isn't.
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure why it recommends cron, though
<DanaG> ubuntu-desktop depends on both.
<Hobbsee> yes, anacron recommends cron, and i'm unsure as to why.
<DanaG> I hope they don't both try to run the same things.
<DanaG> ... or they'd end up happening multiple times.
<Hobbsee> looks like cron runs by default, and anacron doesn't.
<DanaG> odd... for me, both daemons claim to start.
<Hobbsee> on fresh jaunty, anyway
<DanaG> stat("/etc/cron.d/anacron", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=244, ...}) = 0
<DanaG> Sun Aug  2 00:39:14 PDT 2009
 * Laibsch suggest combing through the changelogs
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: I already did - it told me that anacron's cron has changed from suggests to recommends, but not why.
<Laibsch> OK
<Hobbsee> didn't check bugs in debian or antyhing, though
<Laibsch> Who made the change?
<Hobbsee> so i'm a bit at a loss
<Hobbsee> debian
<Laibsch> Is it a real problem?
 * Hobbsee heads out for a while
<Laibsch> was it a recent change?
<Hobbsee> not to me, but seems to be to DanaG
 * Laibsch does not have ubuntu-desktop installed because it pulls in too much stuff
<Laibsch> and recently I'm running XFCE more often anyway
<DanaG> I find it silly to have two scheduler thingies of some sort... do they work together, or independently (ignorantly)... or do they cooperate?
<DanaG> oh yeah, when'll the new kernel go to repos?
<DanaG> oh yeah, and is it possible to extract the raw audio data (i.e. not go lossy -> pcm -> lossy) from the totem youtube plugin?
<mac_v> In Karmic , where are the settings for the PCM volume levels ?
<Laibsch> mac_v: as always in alsamixer
<mac_v> i can find it o.0
<mac_v> only terminal , no gui :(
<floating> alsamixer is terminal prog
<mac_v> previously there was a GUI for altering the alsa settings
<floating> on my karmic xubuntu there is such too
<mac_v> they changed a lot in Ubuntu , now not there
<floating> applications - multimedia - mixer on xfce
<floating> but alsamixer on terminal is not very hard to operate, just try it
<mac_v> yeah... just figured it out  , seems quite easy
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am having major problems with my sound. It has been happening ever since Intrepid and it seems to be even worse in Karmic when I play a song it will start playing fine and then when i skip to the next song it will just freeze up the program. The driver is snd-hda-intel and ICH8 variant of it. The codec it is using is Realtek ALC262 and then it also lists Conexant ID 2c06 and I am using a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520D.
<fuzzybunny69y>  If anyone can help that would be great! Another weird thing is that if I make another user account and go into that account my sound problem seems to be fixed
<hifi> how do I change on what partition ubuntu hibernates, also which is on use swsusp or TuxOnIce?
<cwillu> hifi, it's the swap partition unless you've explicitly changed something
<cwillu> if you have multiple swap partitions, I'd expect that it uses the normal swap partition priority
<kklimonda> fuzzybunny69y: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DebuggingSoundProblems
<hifi> cwillu: can I explicitly set which swap partition to use
<cwillu> hifi, via the usual swap priority mechanism I'd expect, yes.  You'd have to look at the relevant docs for whichever hibernation system you're using though
<cwillu> typically, hibernation is exactly equivilent to swapping everything out, and as such it doesn't typically make much sense to do things differently just because we're hibernating
<hifi> cwillu: just in case the first swap is too full to contain the real system memory I'd like to have a different swap for hibernation
<hifi> thats really a marginal case, but could happen
<cwillu> you can add and remove swap files on the fly
<cwillu> i.e., it'll migrate off a swap file/partition when you remove it via swapoff
<cwillu> ideally the scripts would handle those cases, but I'm pretty sure they're not doing it yet
<hifi> I'm on a bare karmic and writing my suspend scripts by hand
<cwillu> but it'd be easy to have it check top and allocate a new swapfile on root or /tmp big enough to cover the shortfall, enable it, and then resume the hibernate process
<cwillu> the only hitch is that afaik swap files can't be sparse files, so you do have to actually allocate the space, which can be expensive in certain circumstances
<hifi> I already have a partition with enough space to hold the system memory so I'd like to use it
<cwillu> so just add it as a normal swap drive
<cwillu> set it as a low priority if you don't want it used unless absolutely necessary
<hifi> ah, that'd work I guess
<cwillu> pri=value in fstab
<cwillu> so it'd be pri=0, and then your normal swap partition would be pri=1
<hifi> thanks for your help
<joohoo> hello
<joohoo> i use karmic koala
<joohoo> before my firefox was 3.0, theni think it was 3.5 i dont know
<joohoo> but now its 3.0.12
<joohoo> why its not 3.5 ?
<kklimonda> joohoo: there are still some things that has to be done before 3.5 becomes the default version.
<joohoo> ok
<joohoo> i think i had it before and it worked good, but im not sure
<joohoo> what has to be done?
<joohoo> when will 3.5 be default?
<floating> when will chromium be default ?
<joohoo> chromium cant be default cuz its not firfox
<joohoo> only firefox can be default
<floating> aaha
<kklimonda> joohoo: the list of things to be done is here: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<kklimonda> I'm not sure if it's up2date though
<floating> chromium is more responsive than firefox. I couldn't use linux with firefox, it reacts to tab changes and stuff 10 times slower than chromium
<kklimonda> floating: chromium isn't ready to be a replacement for Firefox
<joohoo> tab changes is fast in firefox for me, i have dualcor
<kklimonda> floating: neither is Google Chrome 3.x for Windows - it lacks some features that Firefox has and people use
<floating> yes, not ready to be a replacement for firefox as default browser, but it is ready enough for personal use :)
<BUGabundo> I just use both
<BUGabundo> depending on what I need
<BUGabundo> and guud morning everyone
<floating> do you have any kind of ad blocker for the chromium ?
<BUGabundo> not yet
<floating> I tried some on google chrome on windows earlier, but it was based on some css inspecting or something, and was not even close as effective as adblocker+ for firefox
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: do you know if breathe icon set will be a new default for KK?
<BUGabundo> no I didn't know
<BUGabundo> I have a totaly and external theme
<BUGabundo> nothing even close to the archive set
<BUGabundo> wallapper, mouse, windows, icons
<BUGabundo> nothing is untouched
<BUGabundo> that's what I dislike on the new GDM
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> no choice :(
<BUGabundo> this is becoming so NOT linux, no choise, no change :(
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: isn't it just a bug? :P
<BUGabundo> no idea what you are talking about ! :p
<yofel> good morning folks
<BUGabundo> hey dear yofel
<cdE|Woozy> hm
<cdE|Woozy> sorry, wrong channel
<BUGabundo> hey richardcavell
<BUGabundo> cdE|Woozy: well a "hm" always helps :D
<yofel> BUGabundo: iirc you liked comparing bootcharts :P http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229111
<richardcavell> hey Bug
<BUGabundo> yofel: tip on my person: if it is stats, I luv it !
<yofel> hehe
<cdE|Woozy> BUGabundo, glad to be of service :D
<BUGabundo> yofel: left my reply there
<BUGabundo> amazing, two pages of replies and no one replied to OP
<syn-ack> BUGabundo, you around?
<BUGabundo> yep syn-ack
 * BUGabundo pokes syn-ack with cwillu poking stick
<syn-ack> You familiar with EFI at all?
<syn-ack> specifically Insyde firmwares...
<BUGabundo> nop
<syn-ack> Im trying to figure out how to disable the BIOS CSM so I can directly boot via GRUB2+EFI_Core
<simba_> so i installed karmic on a Eee 1008ha, I love it when everything just works....well almost everything, when i go to text console (<ctrl><alt>F1) and back to gnome the tapping on my pad stop working, and i either have to re-run gsynaptics or restart to get it to work again....any ideas?
<richardcavell> syn-ack: what computer do you have?
<richardcavell> syn-ack: and why do you need to do that?
<syn-ack> basically this is how it works. I have EFI but everything about the BIOS emulated, including Bootstrap
<richardcavell> okay
<syn-ack> richardcavell, I have an HP Pavillion G50 and because I can?
<richardcavell> I have a Mac so I don't have any choice but to use EFI
<syn-ack> Right.
<syn-ack> I mean I only use EFI like yourself, but HP in all their wisdom had insyde emulate the BIOS
<syn-ack> which if you ask me is pretty silly
<BUGabundo> simba_: you are lucky. my tap doesn't even work on a fresh boot
<simba_> BUGabundo, does it work after running gsynaptics?
<BUGabundo> let me see
<BUGabundo> The program 'gsynaptics' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<BUGabundo> sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<BUGabundo> simba_: just a few secs more
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I was under the idea we no longer supported gsynaptics
 * syn-ack hands BUGabundo a /exec sudo
<BUGabundo> since jaunty
<syn-ack> ;)
<BUGabundo> syn-ack: I posted that deliberety
<syn-ack> mmmmhmmm
<BUGabundo> ohh I haven't run updates today
<syn-ack> sure you did. /me runs
 * BUGabundo headslap
<syn-ack> There were only 7
<yofel> simba_: tapping works fine here on my 1000H
<yofel> well... after fiddling around with gconf that is -.-
<BUGabundo> oh KEWL
<BUGabundo> I have tapping back
<BUGabundo> thanks simba_
<simba_> BUGabundo, a more manual way to setup the touchpad is to do it in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ (more choises)
<BUGabundo> oh... multitouch doesn't work :(
<BUGabundo> we are regressing :(
<simba_> yofel, guess it isnt compleetely identical hardwares...
<yofel> BUGabundo: tell that to the gnome devs that only implemented about 1/10 of the synaptics features in the gconf settings *-.-
<mac_v> simba_: BUGabundo Bug #406247 tap-to-click needs to be set in the gconf
<dupondje> Gnome feels death, its not really improving anymore: (
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406247 in gnome-settings-daemon "click by tap stops working after loging in (dup-of: 404219)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404219 in gnome-control-center "Touchpad Tap Clicking Broken (scrolling also)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404219
<BUGabundo> well horizontal scroll is not fixed here
<mac_v> BUGabundo: that too needs to be set in the gconf
<simba_> hmm....wonder if multitouch can be set manually,
<yofel> simba_: 2 finger scroll can be set in gconf afaik, and the rest should still be configurable with synclient
<simba_> yofel, you run karmic UNR?
<yofel> nope, default karmic
<dupondje> btw, how long does it take for a package to get synced from debian ?
<mac_v> guys install  gpointing-device-settings , more options that gsyanptics , gsynaptics is being depricated
<BUGabundo> $ synclient -h
<BUGabundo> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<simba_> yofel, I love the UNR desktop.
<BUGabundo> WHOOPA
<BUGabundo> now I have multitouch, thanks  mac_v
<yofel> simba_: never tried it tbh. I use yakuake and gnome-do most of the time
<mac_v> :)
<BUGabundo> but now horz scroll :(
<mac_v> BUGabundo: set it manually in gconf
<BUGabundo> where?
<BUGabundo> mac_v: where?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: Desktop -> Gnome -> Peripherals -> Touchpad
 * BUGabundo starts hacking gconf like crazy. result: rm .gconf aftewards
<mac_v> for some reason the mouse settings are not being activated in gconf.
<mac_v> *some*
<BUGabundo> /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/scroll_method
<BUGabundo> can't we have a 4th option?
<BUGabundo> like BOTH?
<yofel> BUGabundo: DanaG already complained about that :P
<BUGabundo> lol
<maxb> It seems like such on obvious omission :-/
<maxb> Circular scrolling would be nice too
<BUGabundo> so this applies immediately?
<BUGabundo> or after re-login ?
<mac_v> yup , immediately
<maxb> immediately
<simba_> BUGabundo, info on manually setting synaptics for xorg "http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad/Xorg_7.3"
<yofel> simba_: doesn't gconf override the X settings?
<simba_> yoasif, was just thinking, sins gconf dont have everything the x settings for the other stuff might work
<yofel> true
<yofel> hm... how do you open the gnome-do settings in docky mode?
<BUGabundo> yofel: same key
<BUGabundo> super+l
<BUGabundo> ohh setting
<BUGabundo> you need the mouse
<BUGabundo> click on the 1st icon
<BUGabundo> right button I think
<yofel> aaaah
<yofel> thx :)
<yofel> hmm, docky is niiiice :D
<BUGabundo> no its not :d
<BUGabundo> I like glassy better
<BUGabundo> hum let me take a screen shot of that
<RAOF> BUGabundo, yofel: Same as normal - there's an item.  Fire up Do, run the "preferences" item
<yofel> ah, didn't know that
<syn-ack> G'morning, RAOF
<BUGabundo> RAOF: hi. can you make an #exaile plugin ?
<BUGabundo> it has MPRIS support + a CLI for that + a dbus interface
<BUGabundo> I asked on #do
<yofel> BUGabundo: had glass until now too, but I want to get rid of the window-list on my *small* eeePC screen ;)
<BUGabundo> but noone replied
<RAOF> For Do?  Not until I've finished Pulseaudio# and written a pulseaudio plugin.
<BUGabundo> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/112892/glassy.png
<syn-ack> hrm
<BUGabundo> RAOF: and that wish bug I filed for paste.ubuntu.co m?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you have the most cluttered desktop I've ever seen
<BUGabundo> this is a _clean_ version
<BUGabundo> it used to be worse
<yofel> kklimonda: mine looks like that too :P
<yofel> though it was worse before I purged my gconf settings and started fresh ^^
<kklimonda> heh, my panels are more or less default ;)
<BUGabundo> why?
<BUGabundo> really why?
<BUGabundo> I need to make it feel ME
<BUGabundo> not someone else idea of a Desktop
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I love the idea of sensible defaults ;)
<BUGabundo> that reminds me who nuno pinheiro says he feels when he looks at other ppl desktop
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: do you know how much time does it save ? :)
<BUGabundo> he spends so many other design the thing and then users _kill_ it
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: do you know how kicker I am when I have what I need close at hand?
<BUGabundo> plus DO makes everything soooo much faster
<BUGabundo> I don't even use menus
<kklimonda> I don't use do
<BUGabundo> I just need alt+f2 to start it when it dies
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: you have NO idea what you are lossing!
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I've tried using do and quicksilver on mac
 * BUGabundo winks at RAOF
<kklimonda> quicksilver lost with spotlight
<kklimonda> and do.. dude, I spent most of my time in terminal ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: well I've set it up for new users, and 15 min latter they can't let it go
<yofel> hm... am I *still* the only one that can't use alt+f2???
<BUGabundo> well even on cli, DO can be helpful
<BUGabundo> sure super+l+ter+enter
<BUGabundo> is longer then ctrl+n
<BUGabundo> yofel: prob
<BUGabundo> and most users that don't know it exists
<kklimonda> I wonder why is rmadison so slow for ubuntu :/
<kklimonda> it works almost instantly for debian.. :/
<BUGabundo> I wish DO and pidgin fixed the darn jump to chat bug
<BUGabundo> guess I need to re-file it and nag some ppl
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I feel the same thing with OOo
<BUGabundo> !info rmadison
<ubottu> Package rmadison does not exist in karmic
<BUGabundo> !kklimonda_the_bot rmadison
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> !info devscripts
<ubottu> devscripts (source: devscripts): scripts to make the life of a Debian Package maintainer easier. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.48ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 544 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it's a tool that displays package's version for all supported ubuntu/debian releases/architectures
<BUGabundo> ah
<yofel> ok... metacity can't use alt+f2 as well so it's at least not a compiz issue...
<BUGabundo> can't use?
<BUGabundo> WFM yofel
<yofel> BUGabundo: that much I figured out already, but it won't work for me :(
<yofel> I press alt+f2 and nothing happens
<yofel> yay and now I can't start compiz
<yofel> apport comes up with compiz.real has crashed -.-
<syn-ack> yoasif, open a terminal and start it for now or zap your console. :P
<BUGabundo> :p
<yofel> *sigh* I guess I'll re-login, compiz --replace gives me
<simba_> gnome-do works with UNR?
<yofel> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/compiz.real: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000002cee750 ***
<syn-ack> ouch
<BUGabundo> yofel: I got that fixed luckly
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> there's something in gconf for that
<BUGabundo> and on cssm
<BUGabundo> you need to set compiz as the default WM and not metacity
 * BUGabundo digs gconf
<syn-ack> I dont
<syn-ack> BUGabundo, one word
<syn-ack> Windows Registry.
<syn-ack> which is EXACTLY what I think of gconf. Call me old school though
 * scizzo- agrees with BUGabundo 
<BUGabundo> syn-ack: it is
<BUGabundo> yofel: think this is it : /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/wm_use_compiz
<syn-ack> It is
 * yofel goes looking
<kklimonda> syn-ack: the idea of registry isn't really bad or something ;)
<BUGabundo> This is going to happen if you "unredirect" fullscreen windows (System-> Preferences -> CompizConfig Settings Manager -> General Options ->General -> Unredirect Fullscreen Windows).
<BUGabundo> and seems to help too
<yofel> BUGabundo: set it to 'true' ?
<BUGabundo> yofel: true
<yofel> ok, set
<yofel> let me try again
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I like the basic idea. just does it have to do it all ON FILES???
<BUGabundo> why not a DB?
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> wrong tip
<BUGabundo> yofel: Open ccsm -> Choose category Utility -> Workarounds -> [x] Force synchronisation between X and GLX
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: GSettings over dcons will use some kind of db
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: not the default of Ubuntu, right?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it will be once it gets upstream to gtk+
<kklimonda> dconf*
<yofel> BUGabundo: I already have that enabled
<simba_> yey.....gnome-do and UNR plays well together.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: and files as a storage are safer than db in some cases (for example over nfs). dunno how it's going to be resolved in gsettings/dconf though..
<BUGabundo> simba_: as long as your gpu supports composite
<BUGabundo> its all fine
<BUGabundo> lunc
<BUGabundo> bbl
<dupondje> damn
<dupondje> Flash Player 10 = Disaster :(
<dupondje> howto remove flash playere in ubuntu :(
<simba_> installed with apt?
<yofel> dupondje: apt-get purge flashplugin-* and check that you don't have on in .mozilla/plugins/
<dupondje> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
<dupondje> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
<yofel> ...
<yofel> trying out UNR was a bad idea
<yofel> I got rid of it with aptitude
<kklimonda> dupondje: I'm pretty sure I've helped someone with the same issue yesterday
<yofel> but the windows still get maximized on launch *-.-
<kklimonda> where do you guys get those packages from ? :P
<yofel> anyone an idea how to get rid of that?
<gnomefreak> dupondje: its a known issue
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: its our package that has the bug. its the update-alternatives bug. you should beable to cd into that file (dont remember where) nad remove flash file and start over. nevermind about the u-a file that was gnash i was thinking of but flash has same issue
<gnomefreak> yofel: workaround is on the bug report (cant recall the number though
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: btw, as you are here and I remember - are you still working on getting firegpg into archive?
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: sort of. ive been tied up with a few more important things. if i get time ill update it for my PPA but thats not looking good for this cycle
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: what has to be done to even think about it?
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: can you package?
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: join me in #ubuntu-mozillateam and i will get you some info to maybe help you or if i get done with todays work fast eough ill trow it together shouldnt take more than 20 minutes to update it
<yofel> ok... fixed by removing maximus
<yofel> why aren't the packages that are pulled in by ubuntu-* not marked as 'pulled in as dependency' anyway?
<yofel> well, lunch. bbl
 * aboSamoor banshee upstream team has a quick response, I hope that alsa have the same
<Hobbsee> yofel: remove maximus
<yofel> Hobbsee: thx, but I found that out already ;) 14:26:07 < yofel> ok... fixed by removing maximus
<Hobbsee> ah
<yofel> hm, any way to fix g-p-m showing me an 'empty-battery-with-red-x' icon all the time?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jonathonf> hey
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<oldude67> morning all
<jonathonf> afternoon ;)
<BluesKaj> hi yofel, oldude67, jonathonf
<legend2440> what is the cli command i can use to upgrade from jaunty to koala?
<jonathonf> safest is to use update-manager -d, but that's a gui app
<legend2440> jonathonf: yes thats the one. i couldnt remember it. thanks
<jonathonf> :)
<oldude67> ugh this might take a while...got tired of trying to run 9.10 in vbox..(not enough memory) so this dist upgrade is going to be like an hour, will it use the newest kernel or will it load all the old ones as well too?
<jonathonf> you'll have the new one
<oldude67> well dont know if that will be a blessing or a nightmare it seems to run fine on this machine in vbox but last time i had it installed it made the intel video crap.
<oldude67> oh well guess ill find out here in about an hour..lol
<jonathonf> mm, there were issues with intel graphics, though i think most have been fixed with the new kernel (.31) and newest intel drivers
<jonathonf> lol
<jonathonf> you should also check the x-swat ppa which has stable X and video driver updates
<oldude67> well i think it was the 2.6.31-3 kernel that made my intel video screw the 2.6.31-2 was ok tho
<jonathonf> right
<yofel> grmbl... that nvidia random-suspend bug is annoying -.-
<BUGabundo> hey ehy
<zer0x> Hi all, is anyone here running karmic on an eee pc?
<Emme_NK_> zer0x: yes, on an eee pc 900
<BUGabundo> zer0x: yeah some are
<yofel> <- 1000H
<zer0x> Emme_NK_: ah :) is it complaining about 1% battery capacity?
<zer0x> still getting used to this teeeeny keyboard :/
<Emme_NK_> no, only sometimes it "forgets" to update
<Emme_NK_> I pull the plug, and it still thinks I
<Emme_NK_> am on AC
<zer0x> oh, on my 900 it seemed fine in live, but now I've installed to ssd its keeps warning me about low capacity, the battery is fine however :/
<Emme_NK_> and the battery charge prediction does not work, it only reports in 10%-steps
<nemo> I decided to try updating to karmic on a non-critical laptop
 * BUGabundo has a 13.3" pseudo netbook
<nemo> the upgrade did not go smoothly...
<zer0x> Emme_NK_: I guess i'll just ignore it for the moment :) these darn 900's lose there charge whilst turned off also :(
<Emme_NK_> mine does not
<nemo> anyway, I thought I finally had everything sorted out - but it appears, and this is just a guess, that karmic is still using an older version of grub
<jonathonf> my 701 does :S
<nemo> 'cause my grub config appears to have been screwed up
<Emme_NK_> I was afraid of it before I got the eee, but looks like I am lucky
<nemo> (my grub2 config)
<zer0x> oh? I was under the impression the celeron chip was the culprit, wish I had the 900A :/
<nemo> anyway. thinking I might as well just reinstall. which brings me to my questions
<nemo> 1) Is it worth filing a bug chronicling my failures at this point? or is it likely this will all be ironed out over next few months
<nemo> 2) If I download a karmic nightly and reinstall, do I have to worry about $HOME?
<zer0x> at least the intel issues are fixed in karmic :)
<jonathonf> 2) no need to worry
<Hobbsee> zer0x: they're completely fixed now?  nice!
<Hobbsee> might have to try that
<Emme_NK_> zer0x: maybe the battery draining issue depends on the BIOS version. I have 0601
<Hobbsee> nemo: you'd be better going for the last alpha
<zer0x> Hobbsee: I believe so, compiz is very smooth, it was horrendous on 9.04
<zer0x> Emme_NK_: very good point, I have not updated this one yet
<Hobbsee> no screen suddenly going black?
<zer0x> Emme_NK_: is the update possible via linux?
<Emme_NK_> AFAIK there's some tool for linux, I don't know. It came with this version
<nemo> alrighty
<nemo> guess I'll pull a build then
<nemo> oh. also, the installer won't get confused, will it? :)
<yofel> the only intel problems I have in karmic now are that the driver refuses to work with an external monitor and more than 640x480 :/
<nemo> well. guess I'll find out
<zer0x> ahh, just praying its not a windows only .exe update! eww :)
<jonathonf> zer0x, someone made a bootable USB image that automates the BIOS update; you can even select the version you want
<jonathonf> though it's been a while since i've messed with my eee
<BUGabundo> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> yofel: oh, don't mirror the screen.
<zer0x> jonathonf: sounds good, any idea where I can find it?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: heya!
<jonathonf> i'll dig out the link, hang on
<zer0x> jonathonf: cheers very much :)
<yofel> Hobbsee: if I try to *not* mirror it I get only garbage :(
<jonathonf> zer0x: http://downloads.k0k0.de/index.php?dir=EeePC%2F
<jonathonf> loads of stuff in there
<Hobbsee> yofel: ah.  Does the intel driver even support getting up to that high resolution with an external monitor?
<zer0x> jonathonf: thanks, much appreciated :)
<yofel> Hobbsee: I didn't try every possible resolution that I had in the Display options. It would have taken too much time since I had to kill X every time...
<zer0x> cant press both mouse buttons on eee :/
<Hobbsee> yofel: i was thinking you'd try jsut the largest
<yofel> I'll try again once I get the time for that
 * BUGabundo gives a free tip to yofel : $ xrandr --auto
 * yofel makes a note of that
<Hobbsee> yofel: oh, adn the other trick is to turn off the first monitor, and  just use the external
<yofel> Hobbsee: and how do I do that? or do you mean turn off in bios?
<Hobbsee> x seems happier that way
<Hobbsee> yofel: in display properties
<zer0x> this eee keyboard is going to take some getting used to!
<yofel> ok, I'll report back as soon as I get to try it :)
<zer0x> thanks for your help all :) bb
<Hobbsee> yofel: fwiw, intel drivers don't handle external monitors particulalry brilliantly, but you should be able to make ti work at all
 * aboSamoor the banshee database migration bug fixed :-D, dancing with banshee on the edge
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: and its worse when the resolution of the extrenal is bigger then the internal
<BUGabundo> some how it doesn't have enough BW for it
<Hobbsee> yep
<BUGabundo> the 2nd controler must be worse or less powerful
<Hobbsee> in which case, you'd wonder why you'd bother
<oldude67> that really dont make sense.
<BUGabundo> oldude67: what doesn't?
<oldude67> like he said why bother.
<BUGabundo> he is a _she_
<oldude67> oops sorry
<BUGabundo> not that she likes to be the spotlight
<oldude67> now is that with all video adapters or certain ones?
<Hobbsee> i presume all
<Hobbsee> i only tried with one
<BUGabundo> from intel, all I've used
<BUGabundo> ati is very sensitive on that
<BUGabundo> and even on nvidia as very poor external outputs on _most_ cards
<BUGabundo> or maybe its bad drivers
<oldude67> im assuming this is with laptop issues right?
<BUGabundo> correct
<BUGabundo> most desktops have much better output
<BUGabundo> since, well, they don't have embed lcds :)
<BUGabundo> so if they support dual head, both exits are similar in bandwith
<oldude67> sorry im being so nosy im going to be getting a laptop here soon and i am just wondering what im getting myself into..lol
<Hobbsee> oldude67: are you plannin to connect it up to a second monitor?
<BUGabundo> right. this is just a question for multimonitor
<oldude67> yeah i was thinking about it, but it sounds like it would be a waste of time.
<BUGabundo> look don't be scare. my nvidia 8400 18 month old
<BUGabundo> can run compiz at 90FPS on a lcd 1280+ external at higher reso
<BluesKaj> oldude67, make sure you get a lappy with nvidia graphics , intel and ati to a lesser degree are troublesome to get set up
<BUGabundo> OTOH I can get from 200 to 300FPS on a single LCD :D
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: not so true with newer ATI cards
<BUGabundo> the prob is that _they_ aren't supporting FLOSS drivers on older cards
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, good to hear ati is back in the game
<BUGabundo> those are being done by community
<Hobbsee> 1500 frames a second for compiz.  wow.
<oldude67> well i have had several on board intel videos work well with ubuntu, and have heard nightmares about ati, but i have seen a lot of updates for ati here recently.
 * BUGabundo shrugs looking at Hobbsee hardware
<Hobbsee> (new nvidia card)
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: what are you running on ?
<BUGabundo> the new GX?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: 8800gt, 1920x1080
<BUGabundo> one of those 280?
<Hobbsee> nah, nothing tha tgood
<BUGabundo> ahh the good old GT
<BUGabundo> that's not _new_
<jonathonf> what are you using to benchmark?
<Hobbsee> i know.  But stacks better than the intel card in teh laptop
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: I'm runnng compiz benchmark
<Hobbsee> jonathonf: compiz has a plugin for it
<BUGabundo> super+F12
<jonathonf> cool
<BUGabundo> but xgears is more accurer
<jonathonf> lol
<BUGabundo> EVERYONE: $ glxgears
<jonathonf> bah, compiz isn't working at the minute
<BUGabundo> 2685 frames in 5.0 seconds
<jonathonf> 8658 in 5.0 seconds
<Hobbsee> 7502.347 FPS
<Hobbsee> wow, now it's going up
<Hobbsee> 116709 frames in 5.0 seconds = 23341.680 FPS
<BUGabundo> 781 frames in 5.0 seconds
<BUGabundo> 970 frames in 5.0 seconds
<BUGabundo> guys FULL SCREEN if you please
<jonathonf> lol, ok
<BUGabundo> not the smallish winwod
<BUGabundo> LOL
<oldude67> winwod...lol..:D
<jonathonf> 1913 in 5 on 1280x1024
<BUGabundo> kewl jonathonf
<Hobbsee> 6232 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1246.373 FPS
 * BUGabundo still can't believe Hobbsee values
<BUGabundo> ahh those are more real
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: what are you running ?
<jonathonf> 9600gt (acer 5930g) with 190.18, metacity+compositing
<jonathonf> dual screen (1280x1024+1280x800)
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> you did _that_ on multimonitor?
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> that card SMOKES
<Hobbsee> methinks BUGabundo is off to buy a new video card now
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> no more money spending this month
<jonathonf> this laptop is one of the most under-appreciated models /ever/ and it was only in production for about 10 months
<BUGabundo> got new 1,5T disk, case for it, and and Android G2
<BUGabundo> better settle down on geek stuff for a month at least :p
<SERE> i need a case!!! othervise i cant get linux box!!!
<SERE> PLS give me a case
<oldude67> ok installing upgrades..brb more coffee..lol
<BUGabundo> oldude67: not many updates today
<BUGabundo> just usual fta bots builds
<BUGabundo> ff,chromium, gwibber
<oldude67> BUGabundo, no im doing a whole dist upgrade. reinstalling 9.10 as base system again.not enough memory to run it in vbox
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> enough? 1G should do it!
<oldude67> yeah well i only have 733 , and its just slow as snot
<BUGabundo> it will be
<BUGabundo> try xubuntu
<jonathonf> crunchbang
<BUGabundo> I bet charlie will apreciate
<bjsnider> how is the gnome-volume-control applet that integrates pulse's applications list coming along?
<BUGabundo> he needs more Xub testers
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: like a car falling from a bridge
<jonathonf> pavucontrol works quite nicely ;)
<oldude67> that dont sound to good..lol
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: know whats the problem?
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: well we don't bring pavucontrol on default do we ?
<jonathonf> well, no...
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: other then mute on start up, stupid flat volume, can't listen to somehing on LOW volume (keeps self rizing)
<bjsnider> pavucontrol is a second running app to do the same thing. that's why we want all of it in one app
<BUGabundo> very low MAX volume (used to be able to be LOUDERD)
<bjsnider> but the one i jaunty didn't have any alsa hardware controls, so it was junked
<zer0x> Hi again, anyone getting widely variable performance with wifi on eee pc?
<Tekno> yes
<Tekno> crappy atheros
<bjsnider> maybe the lbm package would improve it
<zer0x> ahh, was it like that with the Xandros install also? I never tested it
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<bjsnider> zer0x, the linux-backports-modules package will have a newer, probably better atheros driver than the one in the kernel
<zer0x> bjsnider: ah, cheers :)
<bjsnider> zer0x, i don't drink at 11AM
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: not on karmi
<zer0x> bjsnider: :P I've banned myself full stop! darn JD
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, sir, why not, sir?
<BUGabundo> afaik backports are only added after kernel freeze
<BUGabundo> but I may be wrong
<BUGabundo> too much from the kernel team eludes me
<bjsnider> could be
<tgpraveen> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.27.5-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 305 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<bjsnider> it's all john linville's fault
<oldude67> omg 1 hour and 7 minutes for install, and it took 45 minutes down load..:(
<BUGabundo> oldude67: ????
<BUGabundo> I took 8 timed min to clean install this
<BUGabundo> are you using a daily ?
<bjsnider> ubuntu doesn't take an hour to install
<oldude67> 9.10 on a celeron 2.4:(
<BUGabundo> !daily > oldude67
<ubottu> oldude67, please see my private message
<bjsnider> he's probably got a bad image
<oldude67> doing dist-upgrade from 9.04
<zer0x> the install on this 900Mhz celeron took < 30 mins
<bjsnider> why not just clean install?
<oldude67> pictures
<bjsnider> you didn't create a separate partition for /home?
<zer0x> I better get this thing on ethernet before I start messing around with apt..
<oldude67> nope i flubbed up.
<bjsnider> nobody can tell me why ubuntu doesn't do that by default
<oldude67> bjsnider, sure would be nice.
<bjsnider> opensuse and fedora do
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: tehre no *current* need to create a partition for /home
<BUGabundo> I'm fighting that idea
<bjsnider> oh come on
<BUGabundo> no, you don't
<BUGabundo> the installer is capble of removing the old one
<bjsnider> there's no reason not to
<BUGabundo> and install a new clean install
<yofel> BUGabundo: there *is* a need for a /home partition on alpha at least
<BUGabundo> without touching users files
<BUGabundo> yofel: no
<BUGabundo> there a need for BACKUPS
<yofel> ok... you're right
<bjsnider> yeah, lusers know how to do backups on linux
<BUGabundo> I'm always :)
<oldude67> <just needs to get a new flashdrive.:(
<yofel> BUGabundo: haha :P
<nemo> BTW, before going the reinstall route, I looked around to see if others were having same problem
<nemo> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=497791
<ubottu> Debian bug 497791 in grub-pc "grub-pc: System unbotable due to "search --fs-uuid" command" [Important,Closed]
<nemo> Looks like I had this issue
<nemo> "search --fs-uuid"
<nemo> I manually booted (since for some reason ctrl-x wasn't working - had to type in from commandline) and now I guess I'll modify the menu.lst
 * ccooke realises that it's two months to Karmic and he isn't running it yet. 
<ccooke> Didn't realise work had been this busy :-/
<ccooke> What's the status? Any serious gotchas (considering I usually update at least one system to Ubuntu+1 between two and three months before release)
<oldude67> anyone know what the difference is between an intel celeron r 2.4 gig chip and an intel celeron d 2.4 chip is?
<ccooke> oldude67: let's see - memory may be faulty, given it's a few years ago now, but IIRC Celeron D was the first(ish) 64-bit capable celeron
<Tekno> based on pentium d
<zer0x> Tekno: does your speed just fluctuate wildly? I just pulled a openbsd iso and the md5 checked out ok
<bjsnider> they're both junk
<BUGabundo> ccooke: its more close to 3 months
<Tekno> zer0x: when close to AP, no proble
<Tekno> but atheros is ;|
<oldude67> ccooke, ty, and bjsnider your quite right about that too.
<zer0x> ah, can the card be replaced in these things?
<floating> anyone ever had a vibrating mouse pointer ? I just came home and returned to my pc to find out my mouse pointer is making some 5mm back and forth movement on my 19" screen
<floating> oaps, maybe that 19" is not really helpping in measurements.. some 1440x900 reso
<ccooke> BUGabundo: True. I tend to ignore the actual release date and go for 2-3 months before the version number.
<floating> whatever ,but kinda funny :P
<Tekno> zer0x: its possible to replace yes
<floating> but it is irritating my eyes to watch it, maybe i should restart x
<floating> but i wouldnt be able to maybe debug this while it is still happening ?
<ccooke> oldude67: I'm failing to recall the celeron r. Is it possible someone'e seeing the (R)egistered mark and stripping the brackets?
<zer0x> Tekno: ah, good :)
<oldude67> ccooke, sorry was trying to bring up sysinfo but in the middle of dist-upgrade and its being a pain..ill let you know what it says when its done.
<ccooke> fun.
<oldude67> its the chip im using right now.
<oldude67> ccooke, and i think your right i think its the (r)egistered mark..
<BUGabundo> brb pidgin restart
<jonathonf> is pidgin any good for irc? i've used xchat for years...
<BUGabundo> its the only one I manage to use joakim-
<BUGabundo> *jonathonf
<jonathonf> ah, ok
<jonathonf> :P
<zer0x> Tekno: does your microphone work on karmic?
<jonathonf|pidgin> this doesn't look too bad, actually
<BUGabundo> zer0x: it used to
<zer0x> BUGabundo: not checked recently? I've played with alsamixer but no luck so far..
<BUGabundo> yofel: what was that nice way to add a ppa?
<BUGabundo> wanna test it now
<jonathonf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1213538
<BUGabundo> $ man add-apt-repository
<BUGabundo> No manual entry for add-apt-repository
<BUGabundo> thanks jonathonf
<jonathonf> gotta love the awesome bar :D
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> can't leave without it
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: how does it get the proper dist release?
<jonathonf> ?
<jonathonf> i think it's only supposed to be used for adding PPAs
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> but ppas have several releases
<BUGabundo> karmic, jaunty, ibex, etc
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/321922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321922 in azureus "vuze 4.2 new upstream release" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jonathonf> it looks like it does it automatically
<jonathonf> just tried it with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:exaile-devel
<jonathonf> it added a new .list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for karmic
<yofel> BUGabundo: it's just a python script that calls the software-properties functions, and I think software-properties should know which release you're using ^^
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> unless you are runnign debian ^^
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: better use the bzr directly
<BUGabundo> ppa is outdated for devel
<jonathonf> ok, was just a test taken from the forum ;)
<nemo> yay. everything seems to be under control
<nemo> I think maybe the upgrade was confused that I was already on grub2
<nemo> reran the grub legacy updater, ditched the menu.lst and life is back to normal
<nemo> BTW, why the heck can I no longer manipulate individual channels in the gnome sound config?
<nemo> that's really frustrating when I want to mute/unmute/adjust volume on individual channels
<nemo> heck. I can't even figure out how to switch between which one controls main volume - which is useful if I plug external speakers into the laptop mic port
<SeveredCross> nemo: Because PulseAudio lolves you.
<zer0x> ah, the mic does work.. just had to change the input in alsamixer :)
<SeveredCross> nemo: Try pavucontrol, though you may not have better luck.
<nemo> yes
<nemo> I ended up using alsamixer
<nemo> I'm just annoyed the main tool ditched this
<nemo> one more thing to confuse users
<EagleScreen> hello, is it possible to change the appareance of KDE3 applications?
<SeveredCross> nemo: The idea is that PulseAudio will work well enough for everyone.
<SeveredCross> Unfortunately, Pulse completely stinks up my system.
<zer0x> why dont all the options in alsamixer show up in the sound preferences gui?
<SeveredCross> zer0x: Because the sound preferences UI is based off PulseAudio, not ALSA.
<zer0x> ah :)
<nemo> SeveredCross: ... and... pulseaudio will automagically know which input channel I'm wanting?
<coz_> EagleScreen,   what do you mean change their appearance?    window borders  and such?
<SeveredCross> nemo: People would like to think so.
<SeveredCross> Me, I think PulseAudio's created more problems than it's ever solved for me.
<nemo> SeveredCross: in that case it failed at it :-/
<EagleScreen> yes, coz_, but fonts size overall
<nemo> I wonder if the folks who made that gui actually consulted the features of the old tool
<coz_> EagleScreen,  yes it is possible  but  I dont have kde installed right now  but I believe if you go into system settings  what you have mentioned is possible from there  or   go into the #kde  channel and ask about the locations of certain settings :)
 * zer0x is happy with karmic eee pc now :D
<nemo> ok. now to see if I can get emifreqd-applet back
<nemo> I really liked that applet
<nemo> I did chance some of the images so it worked better w/ my 20px gnome panel, but otherwise.
<nemo> s/chance/change/
<zer0x> quick question, can i halt but not automatically power off? the halt command powers off by default..
<zer0x> I want to leave the machine in a safe state for the battery to discharge
<jpds> zer0x: Suspend it?
<zer0x> jpds: is that safe? will the disk be left in a clean state etc?
<zer0x> on openbsd if i issue 'halt' it halts but stays on, only a 'halt -p' will actually power the machine off
<zer0x> but on ubuntu a 'halt' seems to power off also :/
<zer0x> aha...
<zer0x> /etc/default/halt ... halt or poweroff, looks promising :)
 * lupine_85 wonders if his new sansa fuze is crap, or if the i/o schedular needs some work
<nemo> hm. I don't care for the new user switch applet either. old one was more convenient
<lupine_85> The I/O (KDE4) keeps stalling. most weird
<Machtin> hm.. why is there no newer nvidia-driver-version available? :o
<jonathonf> newer than what?
<Machtin> 180
<jonathonf> i'm running 190.18
<jonathonf> though that's from a ppa
<Machtin> hmm
<scizzo-> 185.18.31 is the latest from the nvidia site
<jonathonf> though if you're running from the karmic repo you should have 185
<scizzo-> 185.18.14 is the one in the repos
<jonathonf> 190.18 is the latest beta
<jonathonf> ah, ok
<scizzo-> sorry...correction...latest stable
<Machtin> hm. strange.
<scizzo-> Machtin: why is that strange?
<Machtin> cause i can't find 185 in the repos
<yofel> Machtin: it's called 180 but you get 185
<Machtin> oh, i see.
<yofel> wrong label
<jonathonf> $ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180
<jonathonf> Candidate: 185.18.14-0ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: please don't run drivers direclty from nvidia site.
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: I am not
<Machtin> okay, got it.
<BUGabundo> uff
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: I was making a difference between ubuntu repos and website announced version
<BUGabundo> right
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: if that is wrong of me then I am sorry
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> its all fine
<Machtin> any possibility to add 190 to the repos in a sensible way?
<jonathonf> it's beta, so no :(
<Machtin> ok
<Machtin> guess i'll live with that one bug then.
<jonathonf> you can get them from a ppa though
<Machtin> dunno what a ppa is, to be honest..
<jonathonf> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Machtin> ah.. hm.
<jonathonf> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Machtin> nah, rather not.. i can wait, i guess
<penguin42> is anyone else having problems post resume with monitor mirroring when they shouldn't be?
<jonathonf> https://edge.launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa is probably the best bet, plus it gets vdpau acceleration
<FloridaGuy> is there a netinstall cd for 9.10....i always have trouble with ubuntu live cd..or the alternate.....never have trouble with netinstall
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: is that official team ?
<BUGabundo> FloridaGuy: yes
<BUGabundo> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jonathonf> BUGabundo: I think so
<BUGabundo> FloridaGuy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<FloridaGuy> thanks
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: I only know those of the xquasher and edgers
<nemo> grr. the User Switch Applet 1) appears to be lacking the switch to "guest"  2) Seems to be missing the minimal icon option that there was in Jaunty - where you just saw a little icon of people
<nemo> might be a completely different applet is why, but still means it is wasting precious space
 * nemo removes it
 * BUGabundo tries to find who brandonsnider is
<jonathonf> BUGabundo: he's lurking in here, bjsnider
<BUGabundo> ah
<bjsnider> want me for something?
<BUGabundo> since the Nvidia Vdpau Team is a ONE man team
<bjsnider> currently
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: we were talking about vdpau apps
<bjsnider> at some point avenard will join
<bjsnider> when i can persuade him
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: any warning before I add your PPA?
<FloridaGuy> ubuntu 8.04 is great...been playing with mandriva 2010 alpha 1 and 2 that been pretty good..so lets see how ubuntu 9.10 alpha3 is
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, no, it should be fine on karmic
<nemo> I think the most annoying part so far is the mucked up volume control :-/
<nemo> I mean I can use alsamixer, but still
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i get almost daily bug reports and requests, so it must be popular-like
<BUGabundo> ok
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you can't use the 190 driver if you wantt o use the vdpau stuff
<bjsnider> it's all built against the 185 driver currently
<bjsnider> the 190 driver is for basic testing only
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: that's what I have
<nemo> http://packages.ubunut.com/us/karmic/emifreq-applet - and this. I miss this :-/  ah well.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, the 190 driver?
 * BUGabundo puts $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa to the test
<BUGabundo> 180
<bjsnider> ok
<bjsnider> you can try smplayer right away. no config necessary
<BUGabundo> mplayer too?
<bjsnider> actually you still might have to blank out the screenshots directory
<FloridaGuy> what kernel is alpha3 useing....in mandriva 2010 alpha2 im in 2.6.31 rc5.2
<bjsnider> mplayer will require some tinkering
<jonathonf> FloridaGuy: .31-rc4, -rc5 is coming
<yofel> FloridaGuy: right now 2.6.31-4 (based on -rc4)
<BUGabundo> didn't know smplayer
<BUGabundo> FloridaGuy: -5 is buildign as we speek
<BUGabundo> errr
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, smplayer is stupendously good
<BUGabundo> 4 replies? poor guy
<yofel> FloridaGuy: 2.6.31-5 is coming today or tomorrow (based on -rc5)
<jonathonf> BUGabundo: it's built, it's just waiting for approval
<jonathonf> lol
<jonathonf> i've downloaded it from launchpad and installed it manually just to be cheecky :D
<mac_v> how do i check if my system has openGL capabilities?
<bjsnider> mac_v, glxinfo from the command prompt
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:  libx264-67 mplayer mplayer-nogui
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: why didn't it suggest nvidia too ?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, because my driver is called 185, not 180. it is available in the repository
<FloridaGuy> ok...netinstall iso burnt....now time to go for install.....if it works see everyone in about 30..40 min
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I have it installed already
<bjsnider> i've got this crazyidea that 185 isn't the same thing as 180
<BUGabundo> shouldn't your replace it or something ?
<bjsnider> if you ask to install the 185 from the ppa it will yank out the 180 first
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180  Installed: 185.18.14-0ubuntu3
<bjsnider> that's not the latest
<nemo> sweet. the jaunty package for emifreq applet still works fine.
<bjsnider> 185.18.31 is
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: thats what my apt-cache sees
<xtknight> can others confirm bug 408054 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408054 in file-roller "drag and drop bug makes file-roller UI unusable as a whole and puts desktop at risk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408054
<BUGabundo> doesn't even show your repo entry in there
<bjsnider> look for nvidia-glx-185
<mac_v> bjsnider: my glxinfo > http://paste.ubuntu.com/244276/ seems my system is capable , but when i run cairo dock opengl version, i have weird artefacts!
<BUGabundo> nvidia-glx-185:  Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 185.18.31-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa1     185.18.31-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa1 0
<bjsnider> there you  go
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: so should I go with 185 or keep archive 180 ?
<bjsnider> install the 185
<bjsnider> right now
<jonathonf> lol
<BUGabundo> don't BOSS me!
<BUGabundo> :p
<mac_v> bjsnider: am i using wrong driver or something?
<bjsnider> you axed
<jonathonf> i'd install 190 just to be awkward :P
<DanaG> odd... I left my system on overnight... and now everything is all laggy.
<BUGabundo> gonna grab something to eat. brb
<bjsnider> mac_v, what are youtrying to run?
<mac_v> bjsnider: cairo dock version2
<bjsnider> and what happens?
<jonathonf> woot, Katich is out!
<mac_v> wait i'll get a screenshot
<bjsnider> no, just tell me
<jonathonf> sorry, that would mean more if i'd typed it into #ubuntu-uk
<bjsnider> his first problem is he's using an ATI card
<yofel> bjsnider: whats the difference between nvidia-settings and nvidia-settings-185?
<bjsnider> yofel, at the time i built that package i thought there might be a lot of difference, so i created a new package for it. in truth, there isn't much difference
<bjsnider> but hey, you dribble & you shoot
<yofel> (or: why does nvidia-glx-185 suggest nvidia-settings and not nvidia-settings-185?)
<yofel> ah, ok
<mac_v> bjsnider: ah... the background just turns *black* when i hover over it >  http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-3.png
<bjsnider> his second problem is he's using an ATI card
<bjsnider> mac_v, find a guy named alex deucher. tell him his driver sucks.
<jonathonf> lol
<bjsnider> no, disregard that.
<mac_v> hehe ... no solution other than that?
<penguin42> always a good way to get stuff fixed :-)
<bjsnider> purchase an nvidia card
<mac_v> ah ha ;p
<bjsnider> mac_v, have you tried gnome-do with docky as an alternative?
<DanaG> Heh, I actually switched to ATI because I was sick of all the nvidia crap I had dealt with.  For now, ATI has DIFFERENT crap to deal with... but at least the specs are open.
<mac_v> bjsnider: ah i did , didnt have as many options as cairo dock ,
<bjsnider> what nvidia crap, you mean hardware-accelerated opengl 3.1+?
<mac_v> but the non-opengl version works fine
<bjsnider> but did it work?
<bjsnider> awn doesn't use opengl. maybe that would be better for you.
<DanaG> No, I mean like the whole damn screen going *BLINK*      *BLINK*     *BLINK*
<bjsnider> you've got an old junk mobile chip right?
<DanaG> Granted, that bug got fixed a while ago, but my choice was partly a matter of principles, too.
<DanaG> The one that did the blinking was a Go 7600.
<bjsnider> ok
<mac_v> tried awn too , but cairo allows the dock on top , its just that the openGL version has so much more bling , flet i was missing out ;p
<bjsnider> the 8k/9k/gtx/gts series will work like gangbusters
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I ALSO have a spare, rarely-used laptop ("toshitba") that has a "1 + 1 = 4 (MX)!" card.
<DanaG> And the nvidia binary on that.... just segfaults.
<bjsnider> time to throw it out
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and it also has an ipw2200.... actually works worse than B43 ever has, for me.
<bjsnider> mac_v, can you swap video cards or is it a laptop?
<DanaG> ipw2200:  firmware error, restarting.
<DanaG> ipw2200:  firmware error, restarting.
<DanaG> ... and so on.
<mac_v> unfortunately laptop :(
<mac_v> bjsnider: what package do i file a bug against?
<bjsnider> DanaG, does broadcom have any linux drivers at all in the kernel?
<DanaG> I think B43 is in-kernel, but the firmware is non-distributable.
<DanaG> That restriction never made any sense to me.
<bjsnider> mac_v, i don't know what it's called in the repos, but it's xf86-video-ati in xorg
<DanaG> I mean, fine, don't open-source it, whatever.  But why the **** would you not allow people to distribute the closed-source-anyway firmware?
<bjsnider> i think it's just called the radeon driver
<mac_v> ah... ok ,i'll check
<bjsnider> DanaG, wait. i thought you were an open-source activist?
<bjsnider> otherwise why switch away from nvidia?
<DanaG> Well, I'm griping about the ipw2200 sucking so badly.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: The following NEW packages will be installed:  nvidia-185-kernel-source{a} nvidia-185-libvdpau{a} nvidia-glx-185 smplayer smplayer-themes{a} smplayer-translations{a}
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:  nvidia-180-kernel-source{a} nvidia-180-libvdpau{a} nvidia-glx-180{a}
<bjsnider> why is the radeon driver still only on opengl 1.4?
<DanaG> The only opengl thing I use in Linux is compiz.  =þ
<BUGabundo> so its seems I alreaduy add vdpau
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you did
<bjsnider> ubuntu is slow tp update the driver though. yours is two point releases out of date
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: and jockey doesn't even sugest that driver for my card
<bjsnider> what card?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: was that for me ?
<bjsnider> yep
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: 8400m G
<BUGabundo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M G] (rev a1)
<bjsnider> it will show up in jockey after the modaliases package is in there
<BUGabundo> ok
<mac_v> bjsnider: there are 2 installed > xserver-xorg-video-ati   ,  xserver-xorg-video-raedon  , description says " This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-ati driver module." for both ? so i file against both?
<BUGabundo> updating
<bjsnider> mac_v, i guess
<mac_v> ok... thanx
<bjsnider> i don't think fglrx works on that card anymore
<bjsnider> i don't think fglrx works at all
<DanaG> oh yeah, one of my friends has a Dell XPS M1330, and has had the soldered-on GPU fail twice in the past year or so.
<DanaG> Too bad Ubuntu doesn't use fbcondecor.  :=þ
<Adapter> hi @all
<penguin42> hi
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the one time I tried and got KMS on my R600, it was awesome.
<jonathonf> hey
<DanaG> Bummer it couldn't do EXA and KMS at the same time.
<Adapter> whats with usb on akoya a bug?
<DanaG> akoya?  whazzat?
<Adapter> :)
<Adapter> MSI
<Adapter> Netbook
<Adapter> no usb after update
<BUGabundo> Adapter: prob a kernel bug
<BUGabundo> have you rebooted ?
<BUGabundo> or even tried and older kernel ?
<Adapter> reboot ok no usb
<Adapter> ahhh but older kernel was delete
<BUGabundo> Adapter: FAIL
<BUGabundo> never remove an older kernel
<Adapter> :)
<BUGabundo> always keep at least ONE
<BUGabundo> nice to know that *now*, right?
<DanaG> One reason I still use pidgin instead of Empathy: far, far far far far more of those useful plugens.
<DanaG> plugions.
<DanaG> argh, I cabn't type right now.
<jonathonf> lol
<jonathonf> plugeins?
 * BUGabundo lends DanaG spell checker plugin
<BUGabundo> DanaG: plguoes?
<DanaG> spell-checker doesn't auto-fix.
<jonathonf> plugginns?
<Adapter> so i trie tomorrow a new hd and check again
<BUGabundo> don't hit ENTER so fast then !
<DanaG> ah, I need to move myself about an inch or so leftwards.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: that has happened to me too
<jonathonf> pidgin-otr is the key one for me
<DanaG> Oh, and Empathy sucks at IRC.
<DanaG> And I can't share Empathy logs with Windows; I can do this just fine with Pidgin.
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> new GPM is broken
<BUGabundo> my LCD bright is jumping from 30% to 90%
<BUGabundo> grrrr
<DanaG> funky... the brightness-icon is offcenter.
<DanaG> About 20% offcenter.
<Adapter> ok by all thanks BUGabundo
<yofel> hm, can it be that this new brightness notification thing is calculated relative to the display size?
<yofel> it's freakin' huge here
<DanaG> Same here.
<DanaG> Same size as the volume thingy.
<DanaG> I finally just decided to go ahead and ditch notify-osd.
<DanaG> At least the old way doesn't LAAAAAG.
<bjsnider> DanaG, other than that, you love empathy?
<DanaG> nope.  Don't like it.
<Shane_Fagan> I like it
<DanaG> I use far too many features in Pidgin to ditch.
<Shane_Fagan> but its ugly and has memory leaks
<bjsnider> then what's to like about it?
<Shane_Fagan> on 64bit on my computer it crashes a lot
<bjsnider> sounds great
<Shane_Fagan> I mean pidgin
<bjsnider> ok
<BUGabundo> DanaG: me too
<Shane_Fagan> empathy is lacking in features but is stable enough and has a good ui
<BUGabundo> I use around 50% of the available plugins
<BUGabundo> #pidgin devs won't accept any bug from me
<DanaG> buddy state notification, difftopic, slashexec, history, i'dle mak'er, ignore, irchelper, ircmore, markerline, message blocker (good for those damn aolsystemmsg), message notification, nautilus-integration, and psychic.
<BUGabundo> I repos have old version of the plugin pack
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, why is that?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the share-logs-with-Windows-version ability (via a symlink in .purple).
<BUGabundo> DanaG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/244335/ pfff
<DanaG> wow.
<DanaG> showoffline is obsolete now, isn't it?  Feature has gone into pidgin itself, I seem to remember.
<BUGabundo> yes it is
<BUGabundo> is it still in there?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> DanaG: there's a ppa with a current plugin pack version
<BUGabundo> much better, fixed many mem leaks
<BUGabundo> and crashed
<DanaG> s/d/s/
<DanaG> oops, bad replacement. =þ
<DanaG> would give "ans crashed"
<BUGabundo> eheheeh
<jonathonf|xchatg> meh, plain xchat is better than xchat-gnome
<DanaG> what's the name of the PPA?
<BUGabundo> oh did I tell you guys my keyb shortcut keys are working again ?
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> DanaG: searching
<BUGabundo> gotta lova $ sudo !!
<BUGabundo> DanaG: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mbudde/ppa/ubuntu karmic main #purple-plugin-pack
<BUGabundo> and deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<DanaG> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mbudde
<DanaG> woot.
<DanaG> s/o/0/g
<jonathonf|irssi> mm, text-mode irc
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahahahahahahahaa
<BUGabundo> DanaG: its wonderful isn't ti?
<BUGabundo> s/ti/it/
<DanaG> ugh, deluge must be taking hints from Apple.
<DanaG> In the "Files" pane, it's not F2 to rename and enter to open....
<DanaG> it's enter to rename.
<DanaG> :(
<jonathonf> that's daft. enter should always be "open"
<jonathonf> or accept
<DanaG> Then you have OpenOffice, where pressing Enter in a dialog box... results in the button visually going down as if pressed..... and then it gets stuck.
<DanaG> i.e. it's as if you clicked and held the button perpetually.
<DanaG>       - autoprofile      - listlog      - colorize      - enhancedhist      - google      - msglen      - nomobility (not usable)      - splitter
<DanaG> conversation badger....
<DanaG> badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger MUSHROOM MUSHROOM
<penguin42> hmm
<jonathonf> badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger SNAKE it's a SNAKE is's a Slithering SNAKE
<jonathonf> ?
<jonathonf> everyone loves magical trevor, the tricks that he does are ever so clever
<mac_v> 0.o
<DanaG> there's no "slithering"
<DanaG> SNAKE,  SNAKE,  Oh, it's a snake!
<jonathonf> i've not worked out what that word is -.-;
<DanaG> Too bad the audio and video get desynced.
<DanaG> at least, that's what I get out of it.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: my audio doesn't get out of sync
<BUGabundo> video does!
<BUGabundo> pauses and them fast fws
<DanaG> I mean on that badger badger badger.
<DanaG> the flash animation.
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> out of context
<DanaG> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
<DanaG> oh, it's "badgers"
<jonathonf> psk, i'm starting to doubt the power of google - "weebl badger badger transcript" doesn't find what i'm looking for...
<DanaG> oh hey, they fixed the video.
<DanaG> no, it does still desync after about 10 loops.
<jonathonf> does leekspin ever de-sync?
 * jonathonf wonders if anyone actually went and watched leekspin...
<billybigrigger> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
 * BUGabundo wonders how much of this is OT
<billybigrigger> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<billybigrigger> this needs to be edited for +1
<billybigrigger> 'Sound Preferences' has changed in karmic, and so has the steps to changing your output device
<BUGabundo> change device? LOL
<BUGabundo> you wish
<billybigrigger> ?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: hi.
<billybigrigger> howdy :)
<BUGabundo> now try to change my MIC input source
<BUGabundo> I dare you
<BUGabundo> and have a cookie if you manage to :)
<billybigrigger> does you mic show up in sound prefs Input tab?
<billybigrigger> just change the profile
<billybigrigger> or look in the Hardware tab
<billybigrigger> i don't have a mic to test with :(
<BUGabundo> what HW tab??
<billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/photos/main.php?g2_itemId=150
<billybigrigger> the hardware tab in sound prefs :)
<billybigrigger> that hw tab
<BUGabundo> I just have ONE card
<BUGabundo> with built in mic, and another external
<billybigrigger> as do i have 1 card
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> then how do I change it ?
<BUGabundo> it used to be so simple!!
<billybigrigger> look in the profile
<BUGabundo> output analog + intput analog stereo
<billybigrigger> try Output Analog Stereo + Input Analog Stereo
<BUGabundo> the only other input is digital
<billybigrigger> try Input Digital?
<BUGabundo> and I don't think that is it
<BUGabundo> ok ok.... ill try it latter
<DanaG> !info gamix
<DanaG> install that.
<ubottu> gamix (source: gamix): Graphical sound mixer for ALSA. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99.p14.debian1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 38 kB, installed size 196 kB
<BUGabundo> to lazy to fetch the mic now
<DanaG> it'll give you the REAL mixer.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: that's alsa. we want PA
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, hehe
<DanaG> Oh yeah, depending on the card, mic may be input-mono.
<DanaG> Yeah, but the PA thingy doesn't have a mic-or-line switch.
<BUGabundo> strangelly this laptop has TWO built in mics
<DanaG> Array mic?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, i would just try and fool around with the profiles
<billybigrigger> does any of them show your sound hardware?
<DanaG> On my laptop, selecting "Microphone" uses internal if no external mic is connected.
<billybigrigger> ie. my Output digital + input digital both show (IEC958)
<DanaG> Audio Advantage Roadie (though Turtle Beach calls it "SRM") -- OUT Analog 7.1, IN Analog stereo.  Has stereo mic and stereo line.
<DanaG> Internal Audio: in and out are analog stereo.
<DanaG> RV635 Audio Device: I disable it.
<DanaG> wow, if I open the Input pane and stretch the window, the number of boxes stays constant.
<DanaG> It looks pretty ugly.  =þ
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, im pretty sure you should be using both in/out as analog
<billybigrigger> i don't know your laptop hardware but doubt it has digital input and outputs
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: right
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/197957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197957 in alsa-plugins "Include a libasound2-plugins-extra package for a52, jack, maemo" [Wishlist,New]
<billybigrigger> must shower, going to see my newborn nephew in the hospital today :)
<billybigrigger> good day all
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> bye billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> and who was the other guy whose kid was born last week?
<BUGabundo> shiss worse memory ever
<DanaG> speaker-test -c2 -Dhw:2
<DanaG> Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1433:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<DanaG> card 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
<DanaG> ah, that's odd... why is it 3, and not 0?
<aboSamoor> any advices regarding how to progress solving Bug 278648 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278648 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[regression]snd-hda-intel sound input does not work at all with Conexant CX20549 (Venice) chips " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278648
 * penguin42 wonders what I'm doing with FF - sometimes I get a little window up that appears to be a little preview of the whole window - is it some gesture I'm triggering?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: close and restart
<BUGabundo> did you do upgrades to it while open ?
<BUGabundo> or some addon not compatible
<penguin42> BUGabundo: No, I'm not sure it's a bug - I think I might be triggering a feature
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> ctr+tab!!!
<BUGabundo> its a preview tab
<BUGabundo> penguin42: ^^^^^
<penguin42> no, not getting it with ctr+tab
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: bug in smplayer: should default to audio PA, not ALSA
<bjsnider> think so?
<bjsnider> are you a lobbyist for pulseaudio?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I switch tabs and then make a down stroke
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ahaah I'm not. but I defend distro default!
<BUGabundo> if we are going with PA, all apps meant to be used by it , should set it as default
<bjsnider> i disagree with your choice of default
<BUGabundo> penguin42: no idea
<BUGabundo> ask fta on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: of course
<BUGabundo> its *your* PPA :)
<BUGabundo> I was just making a sugestion
<BUGabundo> I changed mine .
<bjsnider> alsa is needed to do passthrough
<BUGabundo> carry on . nothing to see here
<bjsnider> and will work with everything else
<bjsnider> come to me when pulse can do passthrough
<bjsnider> some time in the year 2075
<BUGabundo>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }   MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: seek ID_SIGNAL=11
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ^^^
<bjsnider> huh?
<BUGabundo> got that when I applied my settings
<bjsnider> to smplayer?
<BUGabundo> the biggest changes were pa and pvau
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> I used to get a similar error on mplayer with pvau
<bjsnider> vdpau
<bjsnider> works fine here with vdpau+pulse
<BUGabundo> that
<BUGabundo> sorry, new name
<bjsnider> have tyou got any hi-def flicks with x264 video tracks?
<BUGabundo> One
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> nop. no x264 I think
<BUGabundo> or then again maybe
<BUGabundo> some Narutos
<BUGabundo> but not sure their reso
<hifi> apple has 720p trailers
<BUGabundo> I usually go with smaller ones
<BUGabundo> I do have a FULL HD
<BUGabundo> big_buck_bunny_1080p_surround.avi
<bjsnider> you can now grab extremely  large stuff
<bjsnider> you should be able to play an x264 flick even if the frame size is 1920*1080 at >10mbps with no more than 5% cpu use
<BUGabundo> FLOSS movies http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/
<BUGabundo> lets test that
<bjsnider> vdpau does not accelerate all mpeg4. you won't get any help with xvid/divx. only wmv3 and avc/x264/h.264
<bjsnider> vc1 too
<BUGabundo> can it be verbose, like mplayer-cli?
<BUGabundo> where it show cpu usage?
<bjsnider> just use system-monitor
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> atop it is
<penguin42> Ooh I hadn't realised they finished the bunny film
<bjsnider> whatever
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> no image ))
<BUGabundo> got a crash
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/244495/
<BUGabundo> [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1 Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<BUGabundo>  [pulse] working around probably broken pause functionality,         see http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/440
<BUGabundo> and according to dtchen that is supposed to be fixed too
<BUGabundo>   855   0.01s   1.21s     0K     4K     0K     0K  --   - R  61% mplayer
<BUGabundo>  1103   0.00s   0.91s  6248K  1128K     0K     0K  --   - S  45% mplayer
<BUGabundo> this is with XV
<BUGabundo> vdpau won't work
<Laney> can someone test muine please?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, is nvidia-185-libvdpau installed?
<BUGabundo> haven't rebooted yet
<BUGabundo> :)
<bjsnider> you haven't rebooted
<BUGabundo> bjsnider:   Installed: 185.18.31-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa1
<BUGabundo> well no
<BUGabundo> but I still should have the old one
<bjsnider> could you do that thing?
<BUGabundo> I was nt lost
<BUGabundo> reboot?
<bjsnider> yes
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> I hate reboots
<BUGabundo> but just because I like you !
<BUGabundo> I'll do one
<bjsnider> well, i could send homeland security after you
<BUGabundo> no you can't!
<bjsnider> yes i can
<BUGabundo> I'm untouchable
<BUGabundo> we don't extradit
<bjsnider> we'll see
<bjsnider> it would be unfortunate if i had to leave a garrison here
<BUGabundo> ahahaaahahah
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> I'm in the mid of a download
<BUGabundo> 17 min left
<bjsnider> problem is you've got the newer vdpau package but a slightly older video driver
<bjsnider> loaded
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  is the goal to ship Karmic with FF 3.5 still current or will we keep FF 3.0 instead?
<bjsnider> t'will be shiretoko i'm sure. asac is just finalizing the changes to ubufox.
<Q-FUNK> ah ok
<bjsnider> i think it's asac
<bjsnider> or is it sebastian
<jonathonf> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<Q-FUNK> it probably is
<bjsnider> no, i think it's bacher
<BUGabundo> Q-FUNK: ship 3.5 and remove 3.0 in karmic+1
<BUGabundo> or even right on karmic
<Q-FUNK> BUGabundo: ok
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: its asac
<bjsnider> if you say so
<bjsnider> i backported his new ubufox to jaunty and it applies on shiretoko here
<bjsnider> so he's pretty far along
<bjsnider> and i think ubufox is the only thing holding it back
<BUGabundo> archive ubufox and mozillateam is already available for every release
<BUGabundo> no need to backport it
<Q-FUNK> ok
<DanaG> http://wdmp-7.vo.llnwd.net/d1/wdsmp/TRON/VFXConcept/Grid_VFX_ConceptTest_1080.mov
<DanaG> here's a 1920xsomething-a-bit-smaller-than-1080 trailer for some Tron thingy.
<Q-FUNK> DanaG: is this meant for #ubuntu+1 ?
<DanaG> h.264.
<DanaG> Somebody was asking for a link to something h.264.
<DanaG> ... and there's something.
<Q-FUNK> ah
<DanaG> weird.. Totem's audio is all crackly, but mplayer is fine.
<Q-FUNK> DanaG: not that weird.  totem uses a different codec library (gstreamer) that mplayer.
<Q-FUNK> öö.. than
<BUGabundo> Cache size set to 320 KBytes
<BUGabundo> Cache fill: 17.50% (57344 bytes)
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: wdmp-7.vo.llnwd.net
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: download doen
<BUGabundo> reboot
<DanaG> wtf... my screen just randomly dimmed.
<BUGabundo> hope this works
<BUGabundo> DanaG: mine too
<BUGabundo> I blame todays updates to GPM
<BUGabundo> brb
<DanaG> It's like it's counting it as ALWAYS idle.
<DanaG> ugh, stupid g-p-m: "put computer to sleep when inactive for":
<DanaG> has items 5 minutes, 10 minutes, 30 minutes...
<DanaG> I WANT 15!
<DanaG> Grr.  Stupid Gnome.
<aboSamoor> empathy crashed, I can not find its crash report in /var/crash/ !
<DanaG> Is there an existing bug report for that?
<kklimonda> DanaG: I don't think so
<DanaG> the brighness one, I mean.
<kklimonda> haven't seen it reported today yet
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: back
<BUGabundo> same think
<bjsnider> i'll alert the media
<BUGabundo> mplayer, smplayer, gmplayer
<BUGabundo> all fail with vdpau
<BUGabundo> [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
<BUGabundo> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: no need to be sarcastic
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jonathonf> !diodes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diodes
<jonathonf> ah ha!
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what card are you using again?
<DanaG> "mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: unknown"
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M G] (rev a1)
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 185.18.31-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa1
<bjsnider> you've got a g86. that's supported
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> now why didn't this ever work?
<BUGabundo> its not just now
<bjsnider> try using it from smplayer instead
<BUGabundo> several weeks ago when you told me about it, I had the same prob
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> I tested ALL of them
<BUGabundo> smplayer was the 1st
<BUGabundo> want a crash log again?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244597/
<BUGabundo> fresh
<BUGabundo> want me to install dbg packages ?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, are you doing anything unusual in your xorg.conf?
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/244603/
<BUGabundo> as clean as they come
<Trewas> BUGabundo: that video is plain old mpeg4, should that even work with vdpau? but if it's about that, mplayer really should handle the error more gracefully
<BUGabundo> Trewas: no idea. let me test a x264
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, try it wihtout the -vc option
<BUGabundo> ok x264 doesn't crash smplayer, but no image
<BUGabundo> from mplayer
<BUGabundo> Matroska file format detected.
<BUGabundo> VIDEO:  [avc1]  1280x720  24bpp  29.970 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)
<BUGabundo> Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
<BUGabundo> Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)
<BUGabundo> now to force mplayer to use pdvau
<BUGabundo> $ mplayer -vo vdpau  Naruto\ Shippuuden.E105.\(1280x720_h264+AAC_softsubs\)_\[AF5EA8FD\].mkv
<BUGabundo> VIDEO:  [avc1]  1280x720  24bpp  29.970 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)
<BUGabundo> [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
<BUGabundo> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<BUGabundo> no image
<BUGabundo> A:  29.9 (29.8) of 1385.0 (23:05.0)  0.9%
<bjsnider> the display device isn't being created, almost like you've got an unsupported card
<BUGabundo> well really low CPU lol
<sque> Hi, I am trying to setup dual head with Intel 945 and KMS screws up  modesettings
<Lint01> when we will see that Application Center?
<BUGabundo> Lint01: prob karmic +1
<sque> can anyone help me on this?
<Fluffles> BUGabundo, why do you say karmic+1 and not karmic?
<penguin42> sque: What you seeing; I have 945+dual head and it's a bit touchy
<BUGabundo> Fluffles: from what I've read, its only 15% done
<BUGabundo> so in no way it will be ready for karmic
<penguin42> what's Application Centre?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: Trewas: any more suggestions?
<DanaG> "Too many video packets in the buffer"
<DanaG> yargh.
<BUGabundo> penguin42: the concept that will merge UM, synaptic, add/remove, etc
<penguin42> ah
<Trewas> BUGabundo: not really, I haven't tried vdpau myself, no full-hd screen and this computer is fast enough for 720p with only software decoding
<sque> penguin42, It have an external syncmaster 174T which is properly recognized if KMS is off, but when it is on it is recognized as UNKNOWN with some wierd modes 1340 x 1100 something like that
<BUGabundo> penguin42: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-app-center
<BUGabundo> Trewas: nor is this screen
<BUGabundo> but at least it should cut on my CPU usage
<penguin42> sque: Interesting - I have an external Dell S2409W which has always been 'unknown' for me - I added the res explicitly in xorg.conf - some say you can do it with xrandr though but I've not figured out how; if it previously worked I'd bug report it
<sque> penguin42,  have you tried booting it with nomodeset option?
<Trewas> BUGabundo: there's that, but usually both 720p and 1080p versions are available, so I'll just take the smaller one
<penguin42> sque: No, but Jaunty didn't recognise the res either
<sque> penguin42, I think it worths a try as karmic has  completly different code
<penguin42> sque: I suspect there's some hardware reason why it doesn't detect it for me - (Toshiba Eqium A100-306)
<penguin42> sque: The other weirdo thing I'm having is that since a recent karmic it's not properly restored on hibernate
<sque> I pray for the day of decent plug and play...
<sque> :p
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> sque: Do you get anything in dmesg? I get moans like 'i915 0000:00:02.0: VGA-1: no EDID data' 'i2c-adapter i2c-0: unable to read EDID block.'
<sque> me too
<sque> penguin42, but only with KMS enabled
<penguin42> sque: If yours works without modesetting I'd definitely report it (probably against linux or xserver-xorg-intel-thingy)
<sque> There are too many bug report almost the same as mine
<penguin42> oh if they're all 945/something then I'd wonder about marking them as dupes and selecting 'affects me as well'
<sque> and i don't think I need to report it, however some them are declared as "Fixed" and I am starting thinking that the patches are quircks per models.
<penguin42> erk
<sque> penguin42, how did you set manual modeline?
<penguin42> erm let me see if I can find my xorg.conf
<penguin42> sque: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29512084/xorg.conf
<penguin42> you might not need all of that
<sque> penguin42, and how did you create that cryptic line?
<sque> I remember there was a tool
<penguin42> I think I found it somewhere :-)
<penguin42> However, you shouldn't need it if it's actually a normal mode Ubuntu already knows about
 * penguin42 might not need it these days either - when I wrote it ubuntu didn't seem to have a 1920x1080 line
<JanC> 'man xorg.conf' & 'man intel' explain most of the settings
<penguin42> sque: The other trick I'm doing in there is putting the monitors vertically above each other because that lets it still do 3D with
<penguin42> JanC: Actually http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ is very good for the Intel stuff
<sque> JanC, ty :)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, from what i'm reading, this isn't going to end well for you
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: :(
<BUGabundo> you are going to send HLS meet me ?
<bjsnider> you may have a defective card
<BUGabundo> WHAT?
<bjsnider> don't shoot the messenger
<BUGabundo> oh great
<BUGabundo> any substancial way I can prove that to my seller?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: source?
<bjsnider> can you download and run the vdpinfo script?
<JanC> penguin42: right, but the options for xorg.conf should be in the manpages too (which might be useful if ever need to change them where you don't have internet, say when you have to give a presentation and the beamer doesn't work OOTB ;) )
<penguin42> true
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1974588&postcount=6
<bjsnider> note at the end that guy replaced the exact same gpu as yours
<BUGabundo> will do
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: where is the script?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, who manufactured your rig?
<bjsnider> google it
<BUGabundo> OEM national brand
<BUGabundo> they were bough a few months ago
<BUGabundo> bare bone asustek S27S
<BUGabundo> http://www.mail-archive.com/minimyth-commits@googlegroups.com/msg00389.html
<bjsnider> if there's any way you can get a new one or a replacement i'd be doing that without delay
<bjsnider> this "ubuntu one" thing is a good moneymaking scheme
<bjsnider> i hope it works for them
<BUGabundo> downloading build essencials now
<bjsnider> canonical needeth more capital
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: just look at multisearch addon !
<BUGabundo> make
<BUGabundo> g++ -O3 -g   -c -o vdpinfo.o vdpinfo.cpp
<BUGabundo> vdpinfo.cpp:36:25: error: vdpau/vdpau.h: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> vdpinfo.cpp:37:29: error: vdpau/vdpau_x11.h: No such file or director
<BUGabundo> sharming
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev ahhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> make
<BUGabundo> g++ -O3 -g   -c -o vdpinfo.o vdpinfo.cpp
<BUGabundo> In file included from vdpinfo.cpp:37:
<BUGabundo> /usr/include/vdpau/vdpau_x11.h:44:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> crap
<aboSamoor> bjsnider, I tried ubuntu One and it really sucks, it did not work from two machine. unstable and not user friendly
<bjsnider> it's still beta right?
<bjsnider> i only said it was a good moneymaking idea
<aboSamoor> bjsnider, I don't know what does it mean to be beta ? I am using karmic and it nice [since alpha2]. All google services are Beta !
<bjsnider> google never goes out of beta for anything
<BUGabundo> :)
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Beta's are supposed to mostly work but don't be surprised if you find some problems; alphas could quite easily be loaded with zillions of problems and could change from alpha to alpha
<BUGabundo> if you want online data sharing go with dropbox
<Lint01> will karmic have normal dc++ client instead of this linuxdc shit?
<penguin42> an alpha release might eat your cat; a beta will probably just scare it
<BUGabundo> U1 will be more then just storage
<BUGabundo> !language | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BUGabundo> Lint01: fell free to open a bug for packaging of any other app you know of. contributions accepted too
<Leftmost> What has changed in the new language pack updates? The date remains the same, which makes me think it doesn't include recent Launchpad work, but the version has still been bumped. Anyone know?
<bjsnider> is there a cursive font that's always on linux systems?
<JanC> bjsnider: considering that everybody can remove whatever fonts they want, I would say no  ;)
<JanC> but I suppose you mean one that is on most distros by default?
<bjsnider> yes
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: are you rolling your own mplayer to get vdpau support?
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: I don't see it on -vo help... :)
<BUGabundo> no I'm not
<BUGabundo> I'm using bjsnider builds
<BUGabundo> and he tells me I have broken HW :(
<BUGabundo> this is an 18 months old laptop. not gonna be easy to come up to the store and say:"hey my GPU doesn't work with vdpau. can you exchange it?"
<BUGabundo> reply: "- ah???"
<Twigathy> yeah, I read upchannel, sucks :(
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: sorry, but where were those builds?
<Twigathy> in a PPA on launchpad or...?
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu karmic main #vpau
<Twigathy> ahh, cool. :)
<Twigathy> I might have to have a play...
<RAOF> BUGabundo: For karmic, PPAs are more usefully described by "ppa:bjsnider/nvidia-vdpau" for use with add-apt-repository :)
<BUGabundo> RAOF: I know
<BUGabundo> I was planing on emailing LP-users
<BUGabundo> so that they place that some where in a wiki
<BUGabundo> and eventually on all ppa
<RAOF> Right.
<BUGabundo> _just to make it easilly dangerous_ to install 3rd party ppas
<JanC> bjsnider: I guess "URW Chancery L" comes closest to what you ask (it's part of gsfonts)
<BUGabundo> let windows ease begin
<BUGabundo> RAOF: actully this case would be ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ubuntu
<BUGabundo> me thinks
<RAOF> Possibly.  It's ppa:$LP_USER/$PPA_NAME
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> more like PPANAME/PPABRANCH
<BUGabundo> RAOF: ppa are not users
<BUGabundo> either user or teams
<RAOF> But PPAs belong to users.
<Daviey> _or_ teams
<BUGabundo> RAOF: ^^^^
<RAOF> A team is a user :P
<Daviey> a launchpad_id
<BUGabundo> lets take this to #launchpad :)
<RAOF> For example... the nouveau crack repository, belonging to the ~xorg-edgers team is ppa:xorg-edgers/nouveau
<BUGabundo> and by this you prove my point . thanks
<yofel> hm... gnome-do docky is buggy. I launch gVim and it shows the adept icon o.O
<Twigathy> oh fgs, pulse has broken my lovely working vlc spdif passthrough >:(
<Twigathy> burrrrn >_<
<Twigathy> oh, killing PA and starting it again worked
 * Twigathy dislikes weird maybe-not-bugs like that :S
<BUGabundo> the entire PA is just a BIG bug
 * Twigathy agrees
<BUGabundo> and no one seems to be capable of tracking it down
<DanaG> I like PulseAudio's features... I just don't like some of the things it does.
<Twigathy> I can't believe it's managed to get itself into so many distros >_<
<DanaG> Like flat volumes... whose hairbrained idea was that?
<BUGabundo> nod
<Twigathy> oops, workrave says I need an anti-RSI break... c_c
<Twigathy> btw it has the cutest icon *ever* (little sheep thingy that lives in the system tray) :)
<RAOF> DanaG: Flat volumes are an obvious good thing to audio wonks.
<RAOF> The UI could be less... annoying, though.
<DanaG> Yeah, the UI is horrible, horrible,  horrible.
<DanaG> When I move an app between cards... I damn well don't expect it to suddenly change its "relative to max" volume.
<Twigathy> I mentioned yesterday(?) that the way to do app volumes is not to have a horrible GUI for it, but to have another window control like minimise/max/close ;)
<Twigathy> ditto soundcard shuffling of app noises
<DanaG> Even a pavucontrol with checkboxes for "which device" would work.
<DanaG> Awesome thing to do, thanks to PA: put games and movies and such on offboard surround sound, and leave web audio on internal speakers.
<DanaG> That way I don't have to worry about Flash videos being too loud -- I just start with the onboard speakers at low volume.
<DanaG> The only thing I saw of flat-volumes was exactly the horrid UI... what's the supposed benefit?
<DanaG> Doing analog scaling instead of digital scaling?
<RAOF> DanaG: Exactly.  The idea is to use the audio hardware's amplifier to scale volume, rather than deplete the bit-depth.
<DanaG> The UI needs to abstract that away, then.
<RAOF> Probably, yeah.
<DanaG> here's how I think of volumes: I use the old non-flat way.
<DanaG> Card is at some portion of its max volume.
<DanaG> App is at some proportion of the volume of whatever device it's on.)
<DanaG> you know you're a programmer when you just thought: "synax error: unexpected ')'."
<DanaG> And if I move the app to another device... the same "percent of whatever device it's on" applies.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the mixer for my onboard sound card is a bit annoying:\
<DanaG> 1% is -89dB, 50% is -45dB, and 100% is 0dB.
<DanaG> Why, pray tell, do I need it to go all the way down to -89?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: +1
<BUGabundo> anithing bellow 60% here is == mute
<DanaG> 50% for me.
<Shane_Fagan> Why not work using percentages
<Shane_Fagan> mine is fairly loud
<RAOF> Shane_Fagan: Percentages of what?  Percieved volume?  RMS power? :)
<Shane_Fagan> 20% is still audible
<Shane_Fagan> RAOF: the volume the computer can go
<RAOF> Shane_Fagan: Then it's horribly non-linear, perception wise.
<Shane_Fagan> like the way it detects the battery life using percentages
<RAOF> That'll mean that the last 50% sounds pretty much exactly the same volume.
<DanaG> ... which is exactly my problem.  =þ
<RAOF> (Because hearing perception is logarithmic)
<Shane_Fagan> im just saying the db system is weird
<DanaG> And the notify-OSD actually makes the volume change itself.... lag.  Stupid design.
<RAOF> The dB system is weird because human perception is weird.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what did the vdpinfo script get you?
<Shane_Fagan> why cant they move over to an easier to understand system
<DanaG> The volume change should NEVER wait for the notification.
<DanaG> What's odd to me is the negative-ness.
<DanaG> 89dB below... what?
<Shane_Fagan> but we arent computers
<RAOF> DanaG: Below 0, obviously :)
<DanaG> oh yeah, one thing I like about my laptop: when idle, the hard drive is the only thing I hear.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: it didn't build :(
<BUGabundo> DanaG: mine is the fan
<Shane_Fagan> DanaG: Mine makes an annoying rattling sound all the time
<Shane_Fagan> Its not healthy
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: dBs are strange to you, 'cause you don't know what they mean
<BUGabundo> of course Human Beings don't care either :)
<Shane_Fagan> Ah as long as im not expected to say how many dbs some sound is im fine
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, it will build
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: not here :(
<BUGabundo> I added the -dev package required
<BUGabundo> and it didn't work
<DanaG> oh yeah, and with my USB sound card, alsamixer itself is a bit confused.
<bjsnider> error msg?
<DanaG> It goes from 0% (0.0dB) to 100% (0.0dB).
<BUGabundo> bjsnider:  make
<BUGabundo> g++ -O3 -g   -c -o vdpinfo.o vdpinfo.cpp
<BUGabundo> In file included from vdpinfo.cpp:37:
<BUGabundo> /usr/include/vdpau/vdpau_x11.h:44:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<penguin42> install the X dev files
<bjsnider> you are missing a dep
<BUGabundo> xdev?
 * BUGabundo looks
 * penguin42 is sure dpkg -S is getting slower
<BUGabundo> x11proto-video-dev ?
<penguin42> no, libx11-dev
<yofel> BUGabundo: libx11-dev
<BUGabundo> sheee
<BUGabundo> those are a bunch of depencies
<yofel> BUGabundo: how to find out: 'apt-file find X11/Xlib.h' and check what looks best ;)
<BUGabundo> 13MiBs download over 3G yay
<penguin42> bet that costs you
<BUGabundo> I'm not paying this one
<BUGabundo> but my neighbours wifi is down :(
<kklimonda> :/
<kklimonda> how dare he to shut it down!
<BUGabundo> yeah right!
<BUGabundo> lets poke him
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-02
<BUGabundo> anyone having trouble in youtube with chromium ?  I get a message saying video format not available, when using html5
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, I don't think chromium ships with H264
<Daekdroom> You should try regular chrome
<BUGabundo> it used to
<BUGabundo> never used chrome in linux before
<BUGabundo> not going to start now
<DanaG> Say, is it worth going to Maverick on my SSD yet?  Right now, my primary OS (Lucid) is on the SSD, with a kernel-ppa 35-rc6 kernel, and Maverick is on my HDD.  Should I bother swapping them?
<Volkodav> can I grow a brtfs partition on the fly to use free space before it ?
<Volkodav> I did
<DanaG> Say, is it worth going to Maverick on my SSD yet?  Right now, my primary OS (Lucid) is on the SSD, with a kernel-ppa 35-rc6 kernel, and Maverick is on my HDD.  Should I bother swapping them?
<DanaG> Say, I need the "experimental" branch of grub for grub-efi-amd64 to give me a working initramfs...
<DanaG> What branch is actually in Maverick?
<DanaG> I tried grub-mkimage on experimental, using just plain source, and it gave me a non-set prefix.
<DanaG> Hmm....
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/612432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612432 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI boot needs Experimental branch of Grub" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Okay, I'm copying my Lucid to the HDD and then will upgrade my SSD to Maverick.
<DanaG> Say, how stable is btrfs, particularly under mostly-full conditions?
<DanaG> Weird... alpha 2 booted from SD gives stdin: error 0
<DanaG> weird... aptitude went away, and seems to have been replaced by "aptitude-curses".
<DanaG> http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/blog/entry/aptitude-0.5.0-released/
<DanaG> Argh, Plymouth is annoying... it gives me no splash, unless I press a key, in which case it gives a text-based splash.
<DanaG> And if I hold a key during shutdown, it flickers back and forth between purple and black.... good thing I'm not epileptic.
<DanaG> ARGH, stupid kernel thinks my 3-button touchpad is a 1-button ClickPad!
<DanaG> And the icon theme in the classic volume thing is butt-ugly.  Seems to be 16 by 16 pixels.
<DanaG> ... stretched to like 200 by 200.
<Blues-Man> hi
<Blues-Man> can I use make-kpkg from MM since the of lucid is buggy? I cannot compile i got always package linux-image-* not in control info
<Blues-Man> *the one
<gnomefreak> i keep freezing up when i can boot, other times i get a white screen of death
<gnomefreak> anyone have issues with 2.6.35.13 + nvidia drivers (seperate issue than above)
<gnomefreak> i got a black screen and was unablet o do anything
<yofel_> hm, here the splash froze and kdm didn't start, but after killing it I was able to get gdm to start from tty, didn't try again yet (and I haven't updated the nvidia drivers yet
<yofel_> )
<gnomefreak> i was unable to drop to tty
<gnomefreak> be back reboot
<gnomefreak> yoasif: i got gdm to work after forcing system restart
<gnomefreak> now nvidia drivers work
 * gnomefreak now scared to update kernel
<funkyHat> gnomefreak: mm, I'm still using Lucid's kernels so I can use fglrx
<gnomefreak> im using .35.11
 * Blues-Man good blues bye
<KukuNut> dpkg is having prob with some karmic packages in maverick today
<KukuNut> error in Version string `3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number
<KukuNut> fix it by removing virtualbox-3.1 (pretty old) anyway from available
<KukuNut> what is it doing there in the first place?
<LucidFox> KukuNut> Non-OSE VirtualBox is not in the Ubuntu repositories, so presumably it simply never got auto-updated
<KukuNut> LucidFox: not sure but probably the gettext update is not working right?
<LucidFox> Erm, what gettext update?
<KukuNut> LucidFox: never mind
<gnomefreak> has anyone gotten 2.6.35.13 + nvidia-current working?
<bjsnider> nvidia did not announce that it has support for the newest kernel
<bjsnider> in the .44 changelog. although it rarely makes such announcements anymore
<gnomefreak> well that is going to suck for a while it sounds like
<bjsnider> there will probably be a patch soon
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: on 64bit xubuntu
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: im on 32
<charlie-tca> haven't tried on 32bit
<gnomefreak> i can tell you in ubuntu it doesnt work
<DanaG> bug 612591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Kernel treats 3-button touchpad as 1-button ClickPad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612591
<DanaG> Took 3 times to get it to actually post.
<patdk-wk> ya, I have been having that issue with launchpad also
<DanaG> It really sucks, losing what you've typed.  At least the second time, I copied and pasted into a text file, so I didn't lose the stuff that time.
<DanaG> Anyway, that bug is a showstopper for me... it trips me up 100% of the time I try to open things in a new tab.
<DanaG> ARGH
<DanaG> Now stupid gnome-power-manager refuses to change my LCD brightness.
<DanaG> "No hardware support".
<DanaG> Yet xbacklight works perfectly fine!
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/XizgXJmd
<DanaG> argh, stupid g-p-m.
<DanaG> Brightness control does not work.
<DanaG> xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT 24
<DanaG> that works, yet g-p-m "failed to set brightness via xrandr"
<Tux43> Hello, I have an Acer Aspire 3810TZ and my microphone doesn't work on 10.10. Also movie player doesn't work with .mov videos.
<Tux43> Hello, I have an Acer Aspire 3810TZ. My microphone does not work on Ubuntu 10.10 and my video player won't play mov videos.
<ripps> Hmm... it looks liek compiz-0.8.6 is finished building and is set to be released, but I'm still not seeing it, and it's not in NEW either...
<TommyThaGun> I got probably 5000 lines of this when I just ran an upgrade "(gtk-update-icon-cache:5910): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory"
<TommyThaGun> seriously, no exaggeration, probably 5000 of those
<Tux43> Hello, I have an Acer Aspire 3810TZ. My microphone does not work on Ubuntu 10.10
<gnomefreak> anyone having issues importing pictures from a folder in f-spot?
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<ZykoticK9> someone elses question from #ubuntu, but i'm curious - /etc/apt/sources.list contains several comments that begin with "N.B." does anyone know what that stands for?  example "## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED"
<gnomefreak> ZykoticK9: not without seeing it and please keep it in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Nota Bene
<IdleOne> N.B
<IdleOne> Please Note in English
<gnomefreak> i see it
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, thank you.
<Tux43> Hello, I am currently running 10.10 on an acer aspire 3810TZ. My mic does not work.
<gnomefreak> turun alsamixer and see if it is muted
<gnomefreak> nevermind i see
<gnomefreak> its muted by default
<gnomefreak> ok get this. i reinstalled testing one of the images. the MD5 matched it was burned on 4x and it couldnt install any packages or populate a sources.list file
<gnomefreak> that should not happen :(
<gnomefreak> more annoying than anything
<Tux43> I have an Acer Aspire 3810TZ Laptop running 10.10. My Microphone doesn't work.
<gnomefreak> Tux43: run alsamixer and unmute the mic
<gnomefreak> raise to a level you want
<gnomefreak> use the -> to choose the thing you want
<Tux43> gnomefreak: I have the mic volume all the way up. Nothing comes out.
<gnomefreak> Tux43: is it built in mic?
<Tux43> gnomefreak: Yes
<gnomefreak> Tux43: than im not sure, sorry
<Tux43> I also tried gksudo gedit /etc/alsamixer-base.conf
<Tux43> One of the ladies in Ubuntu women helped me with that
<Tux43> none of the configurations worked
<gnomefreak> you did remind me to pull out a mic and a webcam
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Tux43> welcome
<Tux43> I have the same issue on 10.4
<Tux43> I am having some issues with gstreamer
<Tux43> currently
<Tux43> It won't let me install vlc or gstreamer-bad
<gnomefreak> Tux43: that is known
<gnomefreak> has been for some time now
<Tux43> ok so there is no fix at this current time?
<gnomefreak> build deps on gstreamer-bad needs to be fixed
<gnomefreak> Tux43: not without building it yourself. file a bug or give us time
<Tux43> I can run some videos mov videos I can't
<Tux43> ok
 * gnomefreak waiting on nvidia + kernel to work
<patdk-wk> maybe in a few years :)
<Tux43> how come when I try to file bugs it gives me a timeout error?
 * gnomefreak might have a faster way 
<gnomefreak> Tux43: that is launchpad issue. use ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<patdk-wk> gnomefreak, with or without the use of a shotgun?
<gnomefreak> patdk-wk: maybe i can get it fixed in a year less than that
<Tux43> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> Tux43: when it shows you bugs please look through them as it is good possibility it has already been filed
 * gnomefreak hasnt touched email in over 3 weeks and scared to look at it
 * gnomefreak smoke
<gnomefreak> !info grub2 karmic
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<gnomefreak> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.98+20100722-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 280 kB, installed size 348 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc sparc mipsel)
<gnomefreak> :(
<JoshuaL> With nvidia i have some graphical glitches in certain cases
<patdk-wk> I keep getting my screen flashing on and off sometimes
<patdk-wk> and sometimes X just crashs
<patdk-wk> I haven't been able to narrow down what causes it though
<JoshuaL> And i was wondering how I can bring this bug under attention: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/569335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569335 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Network manager applet does not display the current connection" [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> was compiz package broken?
<LoverBoyV> Hello all
<LoverBoyV> Is there someone here who can help me?
<yofel> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BUGabundo> LoverBoyV: sup?
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: not compiz
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> but don't force install anything that wants to remove it
<BUGabundo> hello yofel
<LoverBoyV> I am having problems with compiz
<BUGabundo> LoverBoyV: too late
<LoverBoyV> what?
<BUGabundo> nobody told you to upgrade
<BUGabundo> :P
<BUGabundo> now downgrade
<Daekdroom> Dependency hell :D
<LoverBoyV> yea exactly
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   compiz-fusion-plugins-extra: Depends: compiz-core-abiversion-20090619 which is a virtual package.
<BUGabundo>   compiz: Depends: compiz-fusion-plugins-main (>= 0.8.6) but 0.8.4-2ubuntu2 is installed.
<BUGabundo>           Depends: libcompizconfig0 (>= 0.8.6) but 0.8.4-0ubuntu3 is to be installed.
<LoverBoyV> all the dependancies a freaked up
<Daekdroom> Ok, saying it's dependency hell is drama, however...
<Daekdroom> Just wait untill the new versions ship upo
<LoverBoyV> So is there anything to help this?
<LoverBoyV> ok
<LoverBoyV> good thing i had mutter installed today.
<LoverBoyV> so some compositing....
<LoverBoyV> :)
<Daekdroom> I use metacity compositing
<LoverBoyV> so all we can do is wait?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<LoverBoyV> awesome
<LoverBoyV> at least i wont have to reinstall for a fourth time.
 * BUGabundo is in love with gaker
<BUGabundo> *guaker
<BUGabundo> *guake
<BUGabundo> darn dislexia
<LoverBoyV> lol
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-03
<h00k> Unity is turning out pretty cool
<h00k> aaaaaaand it just thrashed to it's death
<h00k> and it's bank.
<h00k> *bank
<yofel> hm, shouldn't file roller have an application menu entry? it does seem to have a .desktop file, but I don't see it in the Applications menu here in kde
<yofel> (the debian menu entry is there)
<Daekdroom> yofel, isn't there a menu editor program in which you can disable those entries?
<Pici> I think its hidden by default.
<yofel> hm, what's the name of the gnome menu editor? I can't find it anywhere in the kde menu editor
<Pici> alacarte
<yofel> thx
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, did you find out what the story is with the html5 chromium issue?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> let me restest
<BUGabundo> and now it works
<BUGabundo> pff
<BUGabundo> long live dailys
<yofel> Daekdroom, Pici, thanks for the help, seems like the kde menu doesn't like hidden entries...
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: spoke to soon
<BUGabundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDp1MGlfGQ8 won't open
<phillw> Hi good people, whilst I'm sure I have seen this before, is there still usb 1.1 support in the new kernel?
<h00k> phillw: I would assume, yeah
<h00k> phillw: I don't know for sure, but I'd think so.
<phillw> hmm, yeah it does appear to, but a 1.1 hard drive (external device) is failing as  ehci_hcd (the usb 2?) is not allowing the ohci (1.1 ?) to have a try :-\
<DanaG> Argh, brightness control doesn't work on Intel OR fglrx on Maverick!
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/XizgXJmd
<DanaG> that's on fglrx.
<DanaG> It randomly starts saying "no hardware support"
<h00k> DanaG: it works here on mavericks :(
<h00k> The notify-osd indicator isn't correct, however
<Pici> Works with my ati open drivers here.
<DanaG> Hmm, for me, brightness has NEVER worked with the open drivers.
<DanaG> No xrandr brightness support.
<DanaG>  - executing /usr/sbin/gnome-power-backlight-helper --get-brightness retval: 0 - failed to set using xrandr, falling back to HAL - no hardware support
<DanaG> Wait, how the heck is "helper" "using HAL"?
<DanaG> Or rather, xrandr?
<DanaG> Helper doesn't use xrandr.... that's bogus.  the xrandr module uses xrandr.
<DanaG> Helper uses /sys/class/backlight directly!
<Gumby``> hi all.  I cant get to #ubuntu because I am banned for some reason (I think I said something that was supposedly inappropriate about a month ago and I am still banned) so I'll ask here in hopes that someone knows the answer.
<Gumby``> Does anyone know why empathy wont connect to MSN most of the time?
<Volkodav> because they both suck
<DanaG> my own issue: bug 534677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534677 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "[lucid] Broken backlight control with Radeon open-source drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534677
<DanaG> ARGH.
<DanaG> sTUPID brightness control.
<DanaG> It works a few times, then randomly decides to quit working.
<LoverBoyV> well at least the release a fix for compiz
<LoverBoyV> :)
<DanaG> ys/ting?
<DanaG> arg
<DanaG> stupid touchpad scroll.
<DanaG> And stupid g-p-m.
<DanaG> It uses the gpm backlight helper (that uses hardcoded paths in /sys/class/backlight, and by the way, happens to miss "samsung")... and then complains that "setting brightness using xrandr failed".
<DanaG> That makes no sense... how can setting via xrandr fail, when that's not even what it's trying to use?
<DanaG> That's like saying "failed to find ice cream in the freezer" when you walked over to the cabinets and pulled out a box of cereal.
<DanaG> Or something like that.
<DanaG> Or rather, it's like complaining about "ice cream" in "freezer" when you look for, and don't find, the cereal.
<DanaG> great, now I'm craving ice cream.
<DanaG> Okay, now it's even weirder: it seems the brightness controls only break exactly when I hit minimum or maximum brightness.
<KukuNut> is kubuntu-netbook iso dead?  last update was 7/7
<johnjohn101> !freetype2
<JontheEchidna> KukuNut: it has been incorporated into the regular iso, and will automatically configure a Kubuntu Netbook install if it detects you are on a netbook. You can change this after the install by changing the workspace type in the Workspace module of System Settings
<KukuNut> JontheEchidna: thanks.
<DanaG> ▁▂▃▄▅▆▇█
<DanaG> Bleargh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/612591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Kernel treats 3-button touchpad as 1-button ClickPad" [Undecided,New]
<SandGorgon> I just read a (old) blog post on sun about how dynamic linking isnt all that its touted to be : http://blogs.sun.com/rvs/entry/what_does_dynamic_linking_and . Kinda interesting if you ship all dependencies with the software (self contained in a directory) - no more messing around with dependencies
<demopig> Do a lot of you run ubuntu server?
<mespejel> hello which are the major differences between ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 10.10
<mespejel> ?
<SwedeMike> you probably have to google for different articles regarding that, http://news.downloadatoz.com/ubuntu-10-10-will-apply-default-programs-20100515.html is one of them
<mespejel> i guess i will stick to the LTS
<mespejel> i dont see a mjor difference
<SwedeMike> I'd some people will move in order to get the 2.6.35 kernel for hardware support
<era> new font is so tight
<era> thunderbird has never looks so sexy.
<BUGabundo_remote> wow
<BUGabundo_remote> this gtk bug has never been worse :(
<Ian_corne> hello
<Ian_corne> http://pastebin.org/444812
<jpds> Wow.
<Ian_corne> anyone know where I could find and fix this?
<Ian_corne> ah
<Ian_corne> and I don't really see anything that shouldn't be there
<Ian_corne> http://pastebin.org/444819
<Ian_corne> I manually removed those lines from the file(s)
<Ian_corne> and it seems to be working now
<Ian_corne> looks like an interrupted update
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_corne: I got that too
<BUGabundo_remote> blame oracle :P
<BUGabundo_remote> like they did with their sign keys
<BUGabundo_remote> I also had to manually delete the lines from the file, and then it worked fine
<JoshuaL> Anyone else having the issue where the sound gets muted after an reboot?
<JoshuaL> And if not, what package should be reported when creating a bug report?
<TommyThaGun> I just got a bunch of these "N: Ignoring file 'google-chrome.list.distUpgrade' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension" when I rean gn update
<TommyThaGun> they were all for different files
<TommyThaGun> I ran a purge and a clean and they are still there
<TommyThaGun> should I just go in there and delete those files manually?
<yofel> TommyThaGun: see bug 611925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611925 in apt (Ubuntu) "sources are not recognized " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611925
<bblaze> hey, this is my first time testing and i'm a bit confused by the output after when running dist-upgrade - http://nopaste.info/4564a7b527.html
<bblaze> I do understand what it says, just wondering if anyone could explain to me why that happens.
<Pici> bblaze: Its just the current state of the archives. Usually in cases like that I just hit 'n' until it gives me a solution that leaves all affected packages unupgraded.
<Pici> Which in this case would end up upgrading nothing.
<charlie-tca> Not all packages get updated at the same time, when you are using the development version.
<napsy_> Hello. Can I install the system onto a btrfs filesystem from the alternate installer?
<bblaze> Ah, i see. That's what I figured at first, but the thought that maybe there's some lumping together of packages or renaming going on crept into my mind as well
<bblaze> alright, thanks then!
<head_victim> And depends how up to date the mirror is as well
<TommyThaGun> yofel, thanks. So basically, it can just be ignored it sounds like.
<TommyThaGun> well..
<TommyThaGun> sorta
<TommyThaGun> nothing has broken at least
<TommyThaGun> my system is not going to fall apart because of this
<charlie-tca> napsy_: yes, but I think you need a separate non-btrfs boot partition for grub
<yofel> nope, it's just that apt started warning about this now
<napsy_> oh ok
<BUGabundo_remote> is there a metacity app/plugin to tile selectable windows?
<BUGabundo_remote> found x-tile
<BUGabundo_remote> http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/X+Tile?content=99624
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone wants to package it ?
<BUGabundo_remote> mauahha
<BUGabundo_remote> only does 4 way split
<BUGabundo_remote> I need at least 8
 * charlie-tca thinks BUGabundo_remote is getting greedy now
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: really big screen
<BUGabundo_remote> need  to split my chat windows
<BUGabundo_remote> If builders built buildings the way programmers wrote programs, then the first woodpecker that came along would destroy civilization.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I really like the "if it doesn't, it does NOT" phrase
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<BUGabundo_remote> that one is nice
<TommyThaGun> !aero
<TommyThaGun> !snap
<funkyHat> Getting this over and over while updating: (gtk-update-icon-cache:10051): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<dupondje> alot of AppArmor warnings :P
<DrHalan> i am looking for gnome-db in maverick
<DrHalan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/mergeant/0.66-1
<DrHalan> does only to exsist in gutsy..
<yofel> mergeant existed until karmic
<DrHalan> what happened with it?
<yofel> not sure, it was removed from debian too, maybe unmaintained
<DrHalan> damn
<DrHalan> postgre-sql is broken atm
<DrHalan> so i don'T really have a way to manage my database
<Pici> debian #561366
<ubottu> Debian bug 561366 in ftp.debian.org "RM: mergeant -- ROM; unmaintained, obsolete; depends on libgnomedb3" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/561366
<DrHalan> thanks Pici
<DrHalan> is there another gui tool for postgre in ubuntu?
<Pici> !info pgadmin3
<ubottu> pgadmin3 (source: pgadmin3): graphical administration tool for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.3-1 (maverick), package size 2010 kB, installed size 6808 kB
<Pici> DrHalan: Perhaps that? I just found it with apt-cache search
<DrHalan> thats the one that is broken in maverick atm
<Pici> oh
<Pici> heh
<DrHalan> because it depens on wxwidgets and the packages changed a little
<DrHalan> ill try to debian packages
<Pici> Wait for a fix? You shouldn't be using Maverick on production machines anyway.
<DrHalan> well the bug is reported for some tme
<DrHalan> i like using unstable systems.
<Ian_corne> anyone got fglrx working yet?
<DrHalan> using nvidia sorry
<JoshuaL> isnt fglrx always a pain? :)
<Ian_corne> It is
<DrHalan> why not use the os drivers?
<Ian_corne> I do now
<Ian_corne> but they're not good enough if I want to play a 3D game
<JoshuaL> Ian_corne, ati always releases an driver for ubuntu just before release
<JoshuaL> thats what i always experienced when i had ati
<JoshuaL> thats why i switched to nvidia :)
<DrHalan> at least they support open source drivers
<JoshuaL> Question, what is the best way to update your system in ubuntu+1, via the update-manager (which seems to eat a lot of cpu when starting lately) or via apt-get update?
<mvo> JoshuaL: the startup problem is a cairo bug/problem
<yofel> JoshuaL: doesn't matter, all should work
<mvo> if you switch your theme it should go away (or at least get massively better)
<JoshuaL> yofel, and what if it asks for partial upgrade?
<yofel> JoshuaL: errr, BAD, there's a forum thread with a good explenation about that, let me look for it
<Ian_corne> JoshuaL: I stick with ati, they OS driver is miles better
<DrHalan> JoshuaL: you have to use apt-get dist-upgrade
<JoshuaL> yofel, i usually ignore it and wait a day lol
<Ian_corne> and the hardware/cost is better
<DrHalan> but it really is up to you how you update your system..
<Daekdroom> I use safe-upgrade untill they fix the package wreckage
<yofel> JoshuaL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479146
<JoshuaL> yofel, ty
<Ian_corne> safe-upgrade sometimes doesn't dare to remove package0 to replace with pacakge1
<pvandewyngaerde> anyone else having dbus errors when upgrading ?
<pvandewyngaerde> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<cjohnston> I'm getting these messages after doing an apt-get update.. is there a way to fix things? http://paste.ubuntu.com/472797/
<yofel> cjohnston: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/611925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611925 in apt (Ubuntu) "sources are not recognized " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> awesome
<cjohnston> thanks yofel
<pvandewyngaerde> i had this too a few days ago,  but i removed the .save files because i dont need them
<Daekdroom> pvandewyngaerde, what do those do?
<pvandewyngaerde> i dont know
<cjohnston> pvandewyngaerde: did that fix it?
<cjohnston> or did that cause more problems?
<Daekdroom> I removed them and my system looks fine.
<Daekdroom> I did that yesterday, did a few upgrades since.
<funkyHat> :/ a couple of times I've not been able to escape the fade-out to screensaver
<funkyHat> Wiggle the mouse and hit stuff but it just keeps fading ⢁(
<Phxdrought> does anyone know if there has been a comparison chart of putting putting files in the U1 folder ver. linking. Im trying a few files both ways and trying which way is convenient if thats the correct word to use. Im sure something will come together after using it for awhile
<Phxdrought> I guess if your linking a bunch of files you'd better keep a record of them cause they could be scattered all over in your docs. where as putting them in U1 folder they are all gathered together for easier find
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-04
<Volkodav> I can't get vlc installed from day one I installed maverick
<dupondje> error ?
<Volkodav> is there a way to upgrade  libmpcdec3 that does not allow to install vlc ?
<Volkodav> vlc-nox: Depends: libmpcdec3 which is a virtual package
<yofel> Volkodav: vlc is on the todo list to be rebuilt https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/611024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611024 in vlc (Ubuntu) "Rebuild for libmpcdec3 → libmpcdec6 transition" [Undecided,New]
<Volkodav> cool - will that come with GPU acceleration too ?
<gnomefreak> anyone here that can reproduce a bug for me and confirm the bug report?
<Pici> perhaps
<gnomefreak> Pici: bug 613271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613271 in e17 (Ubuntu) "E17 is not installible due to unmet depends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613271
<Pici> Let me update my package list first
<gnomefreak> k thanks
<Pici> gnomefreak: http://dpaste.com/224808/
<gnomefreak> that is your output?
<Pici> Yes.
<gnomefreak> Pici: please update bug
<gnomefreak> it seems E* has always had this problem
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> that ut a crimp in my night
<gnomefreak> s/ut/put
<Pici> :/
<dm> I am attempting to try out unity in 10.04, but It will not install, it's giving me unmet dependencies: libclutk-0.3* libunity0 unity-place* Is there a ppa I am missing? I followed most the guides online, but they all say the same thing
<DanaG> Hmm, if gwibber shows absolutely nothing going on, does that just mean nothing is happening, or is it a bug?
<sgh> Hi guys ! ..... something happenend yesterday on my maverick-installation. Every 10 seconds kslow000 or kslow001 wakes up and hog the cpu for a short while making the mouse freeze. It's only a short while but still. It happenens even if I am in console mode and have kdm and kde itself closed. Could one of you guys confirm that behavior or tell me what kslow is? thanks.
<lelamal> has anyone's pointer disappeared after yesterday's updates?
<sgh> lelamal: no not disappeared.
<lelamal> sgh: hmm, I must be the only one. I even uninstalled unclutter through shell, but no joy. I can use my laptop only via keyboard
<lelamal> it's like invisible, when it hovers on objects they highlight, and I can click on them, but just can't see it
<sgh> lelamal: strange ...... what if you boot from the latest image.
<lelamal> sgh: sorry, what do you mean by latest image?
<Ian_corne> daily live cd
<sgh> lelamal: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lelamal> oh I see, thanks. and is it different from a system with the latest updates?
<Ian_corne> well
<Ian_corne> it will tell you if it's your specific configuration of software at this point
<Ian_corne> or everyone
<lelamal> Ian_corne: I see it now, thanks. I will give it a try now! thanks everyone
<vish> lelamal: can you join #ubuntu-x ? the devs there are trying to debug your same issue
<vish> oh lovely net split!
<lelamal> vish: thanks for that, I am going to do it
<gnomefreak> any work on nvidia + kernel?
<gnomefreak> how  do i add a scanner?
<gnomefreak> it seems it cant read my scanner fir some reason
 * BUGabundo_remote stabs NX
 * BUGabundo_remote waves at akgraner
<funkyHat> KMS ♡
<bennie_> hey all
<bennie_> who here has seen this new patch http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/8/1/40 , it has been suggestion it may fix the IO hang
<bennie_> do you think it would be possible to get the kernel devs to have a nose at it and see if it could be added into at least backports for maverick?
<teolicy> Hi. Other than the Maverick blueprints, is there a condensed resource listing the main features accepted into 10.10?
<charlie-tca> teolicy: as of each milestone, this is updated - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<teolicy> charlie-tca, ah! Thank you.
<charlie-tca> It gives a few things, anyway. I don't know how complete it is
<oal> There's a typo in the Norwegian bokmål installer for the 10.10 alpha2, where do I report it so that it can be fixed before 10.10 comes out?
<oal> I guess it's here somewhere, but is it debian-installer? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+lang/nb
<Pici> oal: The live CD or the alternate/server installe?
<Pici> r
<oal> The livecd installer
<Pici> oal: That would be Ubiquity then
<oal> Ok, let me see if I can find it there
<oal> Pici, correction submitted :)
<Guest46619> I have discovered an error in the new version of ubuntu
<Guest46619> can I tell you guys or are you not interested in improving your product?
<Pici> Guest46619: Have you concidered filing a bug?
<Guest46619> Pici how do I do that?
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Guest46619> where <package> being 2.6.32-24-generic?
<dutchie> Guest46619: do "ubuntu-bug linux"
<dutchie> that will magically gather all the kernel stuff required
<Ian_corne> nd 2.6.32 isn't in this version
<Pici> Guest46619: You mean the kernel is giving you issues? Or is there some other part of the install?
<Ian_corne> that's lucid
<Guest46619> Pici: the printing is going awry
<Ian_corne> Guest46619: for lucid support, go to #ubuntu
<Guest46619> * ubuntu-bug :Unknown command
<Guest46619> Pici
<Pici> Guest46619: #ubuntu would be better place to discuss your issue.  #ubuntu+1 is only for the in-development version of Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> ubuntu-bug is installed by default, if you don't have it installed you are either not running ubuntu or you removed it and have larger issues then you think
<Ian_corne> or he's not running apport
<IdleOne> like I said
<Ian_corne> which would mean he's not on a development release
<IdleOne> larger issues
<Ian_corne> nah, he's just on lucid :D
<IdleOne> lucid doesn't have apport?
<Ian_corne> it's not running
<Ian_corne> only pre releases have it running
<Ian_corne> but I don't think it has to be running hmm
<IdleOne> I see
<Ian_corne> does ubuntu-bug work in kubuntu?
<IdleOne> kubuntu-bug
<IdleOne> I believe
<Pici> I think he was trying it in IRC anyway.
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> that would do it
<Ian_corne> :D
<yofel> Ian_corne: there's not kubuntu-bug command, we either use ubuntu-bug or go directly to bugs.kde.org
<yofel> and no, apport doesn't have to be running to file bugs
<yofel> only to catch crashes
<yofel> IdleOne: ^
<IdleOne> thank you yofel
<IdleOne> good to know
<coz_> hey guys... I am running edubuntu /lucid and downloaded the edubuntu maverick dvd...is there a way to upgrade from the iso without burning it?  I have tried several options i found online with no success
<ZykoticK9> coz_, i believe you can only Upgrade using Alternative CDs, not sure about the DVD - good luck.
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  ok  thats  what I had gathered
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-05
<fredfall> Is Alpha 3 released?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/612432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612432 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI boot needs Experimental branch of Grub" [Undecided,New]
<ZykoticK9> is there an option in Maverick's Gwibber to turn scrolling on?  I have multiple streams open, but can only view a single page.  Was this a design change, am i missing the option, or bug?
<Am4no_> ZykoticK9, I have the same problem. I think it's a bug
<ZykoticK9> Am4no_, thanks for some confirmation then
<ZykoticK9> bug 612237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612237 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "lost scroll bars when there is multi streams" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612237
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session: Fixing Small Ubuntu Bugs in 18 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<alokito> is there a way to make ctrl+enter(and relevant shortcuts) work in rekonq?
<TommyThaGun> I changed my password, now I get this window that pops up saying the password I used to log into my computer is not the same as the login keyring password, and I had to enter in my old password
<TommyThaGun> how do I change that?
<guntbert> TommyThaGun: how did you change the password?
<TommyThaGun> guntbert, I changed it through Users and Groups
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 3 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha3
<sinurge> has alpha3 been released
<Pici> Thats what the topic says.
<yofel> this is somehow eery, nobody asked if it's out today...
<Pici> You mean before it came out?
<yofel> yep
<charlie-tca> I noticed that too
<charlie-tca> It must be one of the quietest release days yet
<yofel> summer holidays XD
<sinurge> ooops yeah did not read that
<JoshuaL> i hate gwibber
<JoshuaL> and i love it
<sinurge> hi question, am testing the mm alpha3 release. grub is present in the lucid partition, although in the /etc/default/grub file i have mentioned cmd line parameter as pci=nomsi it is not picked up fo the mm alpha3 branch. it is picked up for the 10.04 one though...? any reasons why
<DrHalan> i have problems installing the new connman package
<BUGabundo> evening
<JoshuaL>  /join #ubuntu-bugs
 * BUGabundo pushes JoshuaL
<JoshuaL> :D
<JoshuaL> ty
<jimdefied> good afternoon
<jimdefied> I'm curious if anybody has heard of an issue with laptop freezes when running lshw
<jimdefied> and whether it deserves bug or already has one
<pvandewyngaerde> everytime i use apt i get this   Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<pvandewyngaerde> bug 613715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613715 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613715
<yofel> pvandewyngaerde: https://launchpad.net/bugs/613412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613412 in packagekit (Ubuntu Maverick) "packagekit in maverick causes error in apt operations" [High,Confirmed]
<ZykoticK9> I guess I really should have asked here first.  Is anyone other then DrHalan and myself having troubled with connman configuration?  I filed Bug 614035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614035 in connman (Ubuntu) "connman 0.55-0ubuntu1 failing a configuration step of install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614035
<pvandewyngaerde> thx yofel
<wouter__>  muis en toetsenbord doen niets meer op mijn normale pc
<wouter__> :P
<charlie-tca> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<wouter__> sorry was typing in the wrong channel
<charlie-tca> No problem.
<BUGabundo> how did you recognized the language?
<charlie-tca> magic?
<charlie-tca> Actually, google translate
<charlie-tca> It will detect the language
<BUGabundo> ahahahahaahahahahah
<charlie-tca> I'm still learning all those different languages, and it ain't easy when you are older!
<BUGabundo> I guess
<charlie-tca> I did manage to learn google, so there must be hope yet ;-)
<BUGabundo> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<BUGabundo> that's weird
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, not the first person mentioning it I see.
<Daekdroom> Somebody talked about  bug 613715 earlier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613715 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1 (dup-of: 613412)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613412 in packagekit (Ubuntu Maverick) "packagekit in maverick causes error in apt operations" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613412
<BUGabundo> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-06
<ChogyDan> ZykoticK9: so what do you want to do?  The only thing that I can give hints on is to remove the package.  Since it is maverick, the package may just be broken atm.
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, i think it's just broken right now.
<ChogyDan> ZykoticK9: well, to remove, I would just delete the connman.postinst script, and then use whatever to remove the package
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, thanks.  I'll try that out when i reboot into Maverick.
<ChogyDan> gl
<BUGabundo> I see white pillow in my short future .... nite everyone
<almoxarife> I am thinking of upgrading just cause I enjoy the pain, how painful is it right now, loads of bugs or some?
<Volkodav> not at all
<Volkodav> anybody tried vlc with GPU acceleration? I am pretty sure it's just not working this thing - no drop on CPU usage whatsoever
<almoxarife> cool, time to dive in then
<wechat> so i saw the message that compiz-plugins-extra will be removed during upgrading to maverick And now desktop efects don't wanna turn on Where to find the solution?
<wechat> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Volkodav> wait till they fix I guess
<wechat> nautilus-open-terminal - i want to change the words in right click menu Could I and where is the config file for the extension?
<yofel> wechat: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra is broken currently, and might be for a while
<wechat> ok dpkg -L I got it
<wechat> yofel: you mean i DIDN'T do anything wrong?
<yofel> no, dependencies are broken
<yofel> bug 613340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613340 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (Ubuntu) "[maverick] compiz-fusion-plugins-extra can't be installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613340
<wechat> yofel: by me ? can I on my own change them? I will follow the link
<wechat> ty > yofel
<yofel> wechat: not by you, compiz is 0.8.6 while the plugins are for 0.8.4, need to be updated
<wechat> yofel: the latest question. Simply the are not the newest (0.8.6) version (they are not developed) of compiz-fusion-plugins-extra?
 * wechat there are
<yofel> no idea tbh. Point is that the package has the wrong version, regardless if they might work or not
<wechat> it's ok ubuntu is growing gonna be alright
<yofel> crimsun: ping, what would I file this against? I have a mute button on my thinkpad that has a led to indicate the state, now if I boot unmuted everything works as expected, but if I boot muted, then I get after login to KDE:
<yofel> harware muted, software unmuted - pressing the button gives me: hardware unmuted, software muted - to get sound I first have to press the button to unmute the hardware and then go to the sound applet and unmute the now muted sowftware mixer
<welinux> nautilus-open-terminal - i wanna change the words in right-click-menu in that package
 * yofel -> bed
<Volkodav> I added a new drive to the system and now I need to change hd2 to 3 in grub and root from sdc3 to sdd4 - I edit it on the fly in grub but I need to put it in permanently
<Volkodav>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg once booted shows the correct settings
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: Grub2 uses UUIDs and so should need no modification. I think there is more going on.
<Volkodav> Jordan_U: more going on? what do you mean ?
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: You should not need to change your grub.cfg when you add a new drive, so if you need to edit anything "on the fly" there is something else going on, like maybe you have an old grub installation that you're now booting.
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<Volkodav> ше шы ф туц штыефдд акщь ьфмукшсл
<Volkodav> it is a new install though
<Volkodav> let me try the script
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/1078874
<Volkodav> I think I know what's up
<Volkodav> I f I change in bios TO USE THE SDD  instead of sdb it should boot ok
<Volkodav> right Jordan_U
<Volkodav> ?
<Volkodav> and I have grub on 2 drives too hmm
<DanaG> ah, two drives, boot order? yeah, can cause major confusion.
<DanaG> When I choose to boot from the "secondary" drive, it becomes hd0 in grub... yet is still sdb in kernel.
<Volkodav> PITA
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Most BIOSs make whatever drive you booted from the first one because window's bootloader used to ignore the value passed to it by the BIOS and just assume that the first drive was the drive it needed to read from. Now we're stuck with it (once the kernel starts the BIOS is out of the picture and the kernel does its own enumeration of devices).
<DanaG> I wish HP's UEFI implementation weren't broken... then I'd use UEFI boot mode.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: I don't think there is any implementation of UEFI that isn't broken :)
<Volkodav> So what's a better solution here ?
<DanaG> I also wish I knew somebody on HP's business-notebook group -- then I'd give suggestions.
<DanaG> Like, the addition of rubber bumpers in certain places.
<DanaG> Oh yeah:
<DanaG> er, digging up bug link.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/612432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612432 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI boot needs Experimental branch of Grub" [Undecided,New]
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Sounds like it is solved by the recent newreloc work, which I expect will make it into maverick before release.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: IIRC the problem is that on 64 bit systems the initramfs is sometimes being loaded at > 4 GIG even though the kernel is started in 32 bit mode and thus can't access it.
<DanaG> Ah, perhaps you can comment on that, and I'll edit the description to say more precisely "newreloc"
<DanaG> Oh, and earlycon doesn't seem to work with uefi.
<DanaG> And grub-efi serial hangs.
<DanaG> Oh, and my framebuffer claims to be at 0x0 if you try to use GraphicsOutputProtocol.... confuses Windows, as well.  Intel Wifi gives "unable to allocate resources" in Windows.
<DanaG> Random single off-topic link: http://promotions.newegg.com/Sweepstakes/Teach/index.html?cm_sp=Homepage_lb-_-Sweepstakes/Teach-_-http%3a%2f%2fpromotions.newegg.com%2fSweepstakes%2fTeach%2f980x130.jpg
<Volkodav> What's confusing here is that it says hd2 and sdc3 for root so in kernel eyes it is sdc so the BIOS should read from sda for this setup to work ?
<DanaG> Better to use UUIDs, or at least labels.  I finally went around and renamed all my partitions to stop confusing myself:
<DanaG> win7 (on ssd).  ssd-docs.  ssd-boot. ssd-root. hdd-docs.  hdd-boot. hdd-root.
<Volkodav> I have them labeled
<DanaG> Worst boot thing I've seen, in some Dell Precision workstation: boot menu had only one option for "sata hard drive".  Had to DISABLE port 0 drive to boot port 1 drive!
<DanaG> Two "showstopper" bugs for me on Maverick: brightness control doesn't work, and it treats my middle button as a left button.
<DanaG> So to press the middle button, I have to press... the middle button and the right button.
<almoxarife> DanaG: brightness control works here
<DanaG> hmm, for me, it stops working once I hit max or min.
<almoxarife> DanaG: can't duplicate it here
<SandGorgon> lol... did anyone look at Miguel de Icaza's proposal for a "non tribal" linux site ? http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2010/Aug-05.html
<DanaG> It happens for me both on my netbook and my fglrx laptop.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/HB3eeeXT
<DanaG> executing /usr/sbin/gnome-power-backlight-helper --get-brightness retval: 0
<DanaG> failed to set using xrandr, falling back to HAL
<DanaG> Funny, how the heck can it "fail to set using xrandr" when it wasn't even TRYING to set using xrandr?
<DanaG> And that "cache" is bogus, too... always says 100.
<DanaG> I see... the "use xrandr" method silently fell back to the "helper" method.
<DanaG> argh, stupid Realtek wifi card... doesn't work with native OR ndiswrapper!
<DanaG> And ndiswrapper kernel panics on unload.
<SwedeMike> hi, what's the odds that mdadm 3.1.3 that was just released, will be included in 10.10 ?
<knittl> hi. g-p-m segfaults when starting
<knittl> i couldn't find a bug on launchpad for it
<IdleOne> report a bug :)
<IdleOne> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7.1-1ubuntu15 (maverick), package size 231 kB, installed size 660 kB
<SwedeMike> mdadm - v2.6.7.1 - 15th October 2008
<knittl> IdleOne: i don't want to create dupes ;)
<IdleOne> knittl: you said you didn't find a bug
<knittl> http://paste2.org/p/940498
<ior3k> anyone know what's up with the latest packages? glib failed to install, X doesn't start, network manager doesn't start...
<ior3k> updated yesterday, everything was fine
<ior3k> updated today, all hell broke loose
<jibel> ior3k, see bug 614240
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614240 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "libglib2.0-0 2.25.12-1ubuntu1 failed to install: *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/glib-2.0/gio-querymodules terminated" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614240
<ior3k> jibel: thanks, saw that
<ior3k> jibel: does that affect X, though?
<ior3k> ah, I see it has more comments now
<jibel> ior3k, it affects all the gtk programs on i386.
<knittl> yousa
<knittl> *** buffer overflow detected ***: gnome-terminal terminated
<knittl> so restarting ain't a good idea right now :D
<jibel> ior3k, the workaround is to downgrade to glib to 2.25.11-3ubuntu1
<JoshuaL> no problems with amd64 :)
<knittl> how do i do a downgrade with apt-get?
<jibel> knittl, check first if you still have the previous packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<knittl> i guess so
<knittl> libglib
<knittl> jip
<jibel> knittl, then downgrade with dpkg -i libglib2.0-0_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_i386.deb libglib2.0-bin_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_i386.deb libglib2.0-data_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_all.deb libglib2.0-dev_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_i386.deb libglib2.0-doc_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<ior3k> no such luck for me
<jibel> ior3k, try to downgrade with apt-get install libglib2.0-0=2.25.11-3ubuntu1
<jibel> ior3k, if that doesn't work get the deb from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib2.0/ , they are still available on the mirror.
<knittl> jibel: ok, thanks
<knittl> jep, works again :)
<ior3k> jibel: thanks
<ior3k> jibel: it worked, thanks
<jibel> ior3k, you're welcome
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. Is it time for ambitious end-users to start testing Meerkat yet?
<vega> has there been any significant increase in boot speed in MM ? compared to lucid
<om26er> vega, I dont see any faster boot in M
<om26er> but might change once upstart(?) finish
<vega> finish?
<vish> lol , finish!
<[4-tea-2]> Does Maverick come with a KDE 4.5 release candidate? (I recently pulled 4.4.92 from the kubuntu PPA and wonder if I will have to downgrade applications)
<[4-tea-2]> Bueller?
<[4-tea-2]> Anybody?
<yofel> currently is has the 4.5 pre-release
<[4-tea-2]> Excellent, tyvm
<[4-tea-2]> I found a data-destroying bug in digiKam and I hope to get fixed in time if it's in MM, too.
<[4-tea-2]> (It seems too late to fix it for the KDE release, at least it seems the digiKam developers are trying not to notice my bug report *g)
<yofel> I didn't follow digkam much, maybe ask in #kubuntu-devel if it's known
<[4-tea-2]> Good advice, I'll do that, thanks.
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to disable "automaticlly remember current running application" from System->preferences->startup applications->options
<gnomefreak> i hit the button not the checkbox
<coz_> hey guys ...is the new font finished and available yet?
<gnomefreak> nice to wake up to Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib2.0/libglib2.0-0_2.25.12-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  403  Forbidden
<gnomefreak> 5 mirrors give same thing
<coz_> so is there a way to get the beta font for testing?  I apparenlty dont have permission to view the private ppa for it
<gnomefreak> coz_: talk to the person/persons that run the PPA
 * gnomefreak be back
<timhelpplease> I have a problem with 10.10 apt-get update crahed and now it reboots to tty and when i run it again i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<timhelpplease> anyone help?
<timhelpplease> wrote it up here too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9684795#post9684795
<repete> timhelpplease, try `dpkg -C`
<repete> timhelpplease, that should tell you if any packages are broken (haven't installed properly)
<timhelpplease> yes there are laods
<timhelpplease> and libglib2.0-0 is only half configured
<repete> timhelpplease, try `sudo dpkg --configure`
<timhelpplease> ok two secs
<timhelpplease> what am i configuring?
<repete> timhelpplease, sorry run `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<repete> timhelpplease, that should finish the installation for all the half installed updates
<timhelpplease> thanks just running now
<repete> timhelpplease, ok.  ping me if that is unsuccessful.
<timhelpplease> processing was halted beacuse there were to many errors
<timhelpplease> must be a dozen things that had errors
<gnomefreak> it will not work. use --fix-missing so other apps install first
<repete> timhelpplease, hmmm... you might have to use a Live CD (or USB) to rescue the system.
<repete> timhelpplease, have you tried `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<timhelpplease> --fix-missing gave same error (1)
<repete> timhelpplease, that might install any needed stuff as well as configure the broken stuff
<timhelpplease> yes i have
<timhelpplease> same error
<timhelpplease> i have live disc yes
<timhelpplease> shall i boot it>?
<repete> thinking if that will help...
<Dimmuxx> will libva be updated to 1.0.3 so that h264 acceleration on intel ironlake will work in maverick?
<repete> timhelpplease, not sure that will help actually
<repete> timhelpplease, can you try the `sudo dpkg --configure ` command but append individual package names?
<timhelpplease> i didnt think could repair from boot disc
<timhelpplease> which packages
<repete> timhelpplease, well, you can, but it is usually needed when you cannot boot
<timhelpplease> ok
<repete> timhelpplease, start with libglib2.0
<aliendude3500> Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble with my system, but because I know how to manually connect to the internet with dhclient, it's only a bit of an annoyance. My system has two volume control icons in the notification bar instead of just one, and I have no networking icon. Firefox is always stuck in "offline" mode, and even though I'm on a wired ethernet connection, Ubuntu doesn't even attempt to connect me to the interne
<aliendude3500> t when it starts up, so everytime I get on my computer, I have to go into terminal, type sudo dhclient, open firefox, and put it in online mode (every time I open it, even though I have internet access at this point), just to browse the web. It's been like this for a while. Does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<repete> aliendude3500, run `nm-applet` and that should allow you to connect to the Internet.  This will also tell Firefox you are on the Internet.
<repete> aliendude3500, start with that and see if it helps
<aliendude3500> repete: That's just about the same thing as running dhclient, but it's not an ideal solution, since it's on a session by session basis...
<aliendude3500> just ran that -- says "Networking Disabled".
<aliendude3500> I'm on the computer that has the issue right now. Networking obviously works.
<timhelpplease> i get no package named libglib2.0 is installed, cannot configure
<repete> aliendude3500, right click on the network applet and see if you can re-enable networking
<repete> timhelpplease, might be libglib2.0-0
<repete> you have to be annoyingly accurate
<timhelpplease> yep gave errors status 134
<aliendude3500> repete: ah, that seems to have worked.
<aliendude3500> Also, I still have two volume sliders, one of which is _always_ muted, even though I'm playing sound just fine now...
<repete> aliendude3500, Are you running Desktop or Netbook Edition?
<aliendude3500> At first I thought it might be because I'm on 5.1 surround sound, but my rear channels and subwoofer work fine...
<aliendude3500> Desktop edition
<repete> aliendude3500, hmmm... that usually happens if 1) you have just done an update and the gnome volume applet is running twice or 2) you are using both sys tray and the sound indicator.
<repete> aliendude3500, 1 can be solved by just rebooting and for 2 you will have to remove one or the other
<repete> timhelpplease, any luck?
<timhelpplease> no
<timhelpplease> yep gave errors status 134
<timhelpplease> gave errors status 134
<repete> timhelpplease, \o/
<repete> timhelpplease, hurray for arcane errors
<timhelpplease> lol
<aliendude3500> I'll see if it disappears when I reboot
<aliendude3500> both are in the same applet
<aliendude3500> there's only one mail icon
<timhelpplease> can i just reinstall all packages from disc?
<repete> aliendude3500, the mail icon (messaging indicator) is a special icon that only lives in one applet.  Sound indicator is a new applet that replaces the gnome-volume-applet from the sys tray.
<repete> timhelpplease, tough one...
<timhelpplease> yeah
<timhelpplease> I have a feeling that i should have prob stayed at 10.04 for my work pc
<timhelpplease> lol
<repete> timhelpplease, yea, though things are fairly stable by this stage it can be rather thorny... I recommend deja-dup for this reason. :-)
<repete> timhelpplease, you can try re-booting with the live CD and I'll send you a link with instructions on recovering you system.
<repete> timhelpplease, otherwise, I'm afraid you may need to re-install :-/
<timhelpplease> yeah ill dig out a disc
<timhelpplease> does need to be a 10.10 disc?
<timhelpplease> and yes backup would have been a good idea
<timhelpplease> ok dsic in could i please have that uel
<timhelpplease> url even
<repete> timhelpplease, I can't find the one I wanted, but try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<timhelpplease> ok cheers ill try
<repete> timhelpplease, np.  If you have an external drive I recommend you backup your home directory while in the live environment.  That way you can re-install if you need to.
<yofel> timhelpplease: bug 614240 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614240 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "libglib2.0-0 2.25.12-1ubuntu1 failed to install: *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/glib-2.0/gio-querymodules terminated" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614240
<jwatt2> I'm using update-manager to try to update from 10.04 to 10.10, but I'm getting this error:
<jwatt2> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib2.0/libglib2.0-0_2.25.12-1ubuntu1_i386.deb 403  Forbidden
<[4-tea-2]> I bet it's already well known that fglrx doesn't work any longer, right?
<jpds> jwatt2: Blacklisted package (see: https://launchpad.net/bugs/614240).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614240 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "libglib2.0-0 2.25.12-1ubuntu1 failed to install: *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/glib-2.0/gio-querymodules terminated" [Critical,Triaged]
<yofel> Pici: worth putting in the topic?
<jwatt2> jpds: if it's blacklisted, it seems weird that the update manager is trying to use it
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 3 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha3 | libglib2.0-0 blacklisted (bug #614240).
<Pici> yofel: I'm sure there are other ops that can take care of that ;)
<jpds> jwatt2: No.
<jwatt2> jpds: thanks for the info though
<yofel> jpds: a thx ;)
<yofel> Pici: sry ^^
<Pici> yofel: Its fine. I was watching the channel anyway.
<jpds> jwatt2: APT will always try to get the latest version of a package, unforatunatly it's a broken one in this case.
<yofel> jwatt2: it's still in the package list so apt thinks it's available, only the binary was locked on the server
<jpds> jwatt2: And to make sure that your system is still bootable, steps were taken to prevent the package from being downloadable.
<jwatt2> that make good sense
<jwatt2> shame APT doesn't figure out or give an option to choose a previous version in that case
<jwatt2> is there anything I can I do to continue with installing a 10.10 alpha for the time being?
<jpds> jwatt2: When a package is updated, the previous version is removed from the package listings.
<jwatt2> jpds: sure, I'm just saying in passing that maybe the system could be changed to be smarter about these things
<yofel> jwatt2: just wait a bit, there was an upload to revert the package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/glib2.0/2.25.12.is.2.25.11-0ubuntu1
<jwatt2> I'm new to ubuntu and linux, so not familiar with the system just yet though
<jwatt2> yofel: cool - how long would you guess "a bit" is?
<Pici> 1/8 of a byte.
<jwatt2> har har ;)
<jpds> jwatt2: gb.archive will update in ~20 minutes.
<jwatt2> great, thanks!
<timhelpplease> no fail
<timhelpplease> reinstall it is
<timhelpplease> thanks though repete
<repete> timhelpplease, sorry I couldn't help more :-/
 * repete hands timhelpplease a beer
<timhelpplease> its ok things happen
<timhelpplease> so where in the world are you anyway?
<jpds> jwatt2: Can you try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<jpds> jwatt2: The fixed package should be there now...
<hifi> umm, quick steps to get aptitude working again?
<hifi> dpkg install the newer binary?
<jwatt2> jpds: using "pachage-manager -d" to get 10.10 now seems to be working
<jwatt2> at least it's now past the download stage and has begun the install stage :)
<sebsebseb> Hi
<wechat> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/48048/76f91871 all day crashes Can I fix them or to have a patient because of non-stable version?
<wechat> !зштп
<wechat> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<yofel> wechat: erm what crashes in what way? (I can't read cyrillic :/)
<wechat> yofel: simply programs in  ubuntu after yesterday began to crash (even Screenshot Tool) some times -- It probably cases when i'm closing the apps. It's not annoying but Is it my mistake or it's just not so ideal in maverick for now?
<yofel> wechat: dunno, could be related to the glib mess currently
<yofel> try to update and if it isn't fixed by today evening, file the crashes
<wechat> yofel: coz i wanna understand the situation -- where to wait to be fixed and where to read man's Ok let the developers do their work -- not a pitty that i had upgraded anyway
<wechat> yofel: ty for brinning some light to the situation
<wechat> yofel: what do you mean "file the crashes"? launchpad ? i think it's not a big problem in *developing* version
<atrus> knows issue with gnome-session depending on a version of gnome-session-bin that's not available? can't log into my gui any more :)
<jconnolly> anyone test-drive ubuntu-netbook alpha3 on VirtualBox yet?
<jconnolly> i don't get a menu for grub2, just skips into booting default.  anyone know how to force a menu?
<Pici> Hold down shift?
<jconnolly> duh
 * jconnolly tries
<jconnolly> and voila
<jconnolly> thx
<Pici> No problem.
<yofel> wechat: well, generally no, but we maverick users are supposed to file bug reports when something goes wrong, if you need help with that go to #ubuntu-bugs - btw, if you could somehow get me an english error message I might be able to tell you more :/
<aliendude3500> My system seems to crawl to a halt when there is almost no memory left, and I am doing several tasks at once. I have a fairly powerful CPU, and 2 gigs of ram, is there anything I can do to improve my performance?
<wechat> yofel: ok. all right and some problems with sound from mpg123 - but I believe I understand you about glib (?) - everything is clear. There a lot of other problems not my Don't worry
<aliendude3500> It may be relevant that I don't have a swap file, as writing to my RAM is much faster than writing to my hard disk
<yofel> aliendude3500: actually I think I experience the same a while ago (no swap either). I had iotop open as I was debugging something else and IIRC *many* applications suddenly started reading from disk as I got close to out of memory
<yofel> didn't investigate much further yet
<yofel> (and my system came to a grinding halt so that I could barely move the mouse and had to use sysrq+k to do something again
<yofel> )
<atrus> okay, this may be a silly question... where is nm-applet under maverick? i can't seem to find any of my notification icons... nm-applet, xchat-gnome, and a few others don't seem to support the indicator yet...
<JoshuaL> atrus, what happens if yuo start nm-applet from the terminal?
<JoshuaL> i believe there was a bug where it would be only 1px in certain cases.
<atrus> JoshuaL: no errors, but it doesn't seem to display anything.
<atrus> but the other application i know uses the systray isn't showing up etither.
<aliendude3500> yofel: I had to do the same thing -- I frequently end up using SysRq + K to unfreeze my system, which is a pain, as I mainly use my system for software development in Java, and NetBeans is a _huge_ resource hog, but Eclipse is a pain to use, and it's not easy to set-up.
<jconnolly> anyone successfully boot into the netbook x86 alpha3 image?
<atrus> what else uses the notification area, that I could try to confirm?
<kkojiband> i want to develop gcc 4.5 plugin in maverick. i already installed gcc-4.5 and gcc-4.5-plugin-dev. but i can't find header files that are used for compiling my plugin source code
<JoshuaL> atrus, transmission (after enable it in settings)
<atrus> JoshuaL: no, that goes in the indicator-applet.
<JoshuaL> ohw
<JoshuaL> nvm me then :)
<jconnolly> i get some nasties upon gnome-desktop start: http://pastebin.com/zVN6WfNc
<jconnolly> polkit broken maybe?
<om26er> did anyone tried alpha3 with Wubi?
<atrus> okay, damn. eggcups, xchat-gnome, nm-applet, mail-notification.... nothing's showing up in the notification area any more.
<atrus> i know there was talk about the notification area being deprecated... is this by design?
<wechat> jconnolly: i was said that there are some problems with glib for now Maybe because of that
<xaba> there is indeed a serious issue affecting glib2
<xaba> a workaround is to revert to glib2.0-0_2.25
<wechat> thnx | xaba
<xaba> wechat: you're welcome
<wechat> hope it will be solved soon
<xaba> here is the wget: wget mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib2.0/libglib2.0-0_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_i386.deb mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib2.0/libglib2.0-data_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<wechat> I find new style of volume control in da mix wuth Rhythmbox buttons
<xaba> and of course sudo dpkg -i libglib2.0-0_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_i386.deb b libglib2.0-data_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<wechat> xaba: well, I need to install gli2 deb?
<atrus> hrm. notification area came back when i moved it to a horiz. panel, then added something to it. weird.
<xaba> wechat: well reverting back
<wechat> xaba: quick solution :) just dpkg -i OR remove the previous package before installation?
 * wechat privious
<xaba> it might be needed to do an "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in case you had an incomplete upgrade
 * wechat privious
<xaba> wechat: dpkg -i should be enough
 * wechat previous
<wechat> good &&  thanx for the answering
<xaba> and of course it is a good idea to refrain from upgrading glib2 until they manage to sort the mess
<xaba> fyi bug # is 614240
<xaba> wechat: np
<yofel> glib should be fine by now on most mirrors, at least as long as you get version 2.25.12.is.2.25.11-0ubuntu1
<JoshuaL> empathy all of the sudden does not remember the settings I have made :o
<jwatt> does anyone know if the extra information in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/607643 makes the issue more or less likely to be a problem with plymouth?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607643 in Ubuntu "Maverick alpha 2 can't install on late 2008 Macbook Pro (Plymouth fails to start?)" [Undecided,New]
<mikeconcepts> wondering if the free level of ubuntu one permits sync of firefox bookmarks once the associated plugin is installed
<Pici> mikeconcepts: #ubuntuone would be a better place to ask that.
<mikeconcepts> Pici: thanks
<jwatt> or does anyone know how I might bypass the problem with plymouth (it that's where the problem lies) and manage to boot my boot 10.10 a3 install?
<almoxarife> jwatt: I can't recommend removing plymouth, but, I did and have not missed a thing
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/1080101 how do I fix the grub since I have to edit hd2 to hd3 and sdc3 to sdd3 on the fly and it boots should I install it to sda and uninstall the other 2 or just leave them there ?
<jwatt> almoxarife: I've no idea how to remove plymouth - I'm new to linux
<jwatt> any pointers?
<jwatt> ah, nm
<almoxarife> jwatt: look at synaptic , its equiv to control panel program/add-remove
<jwatt> there seem to be some google results for that
<jwatt> ok, thank you
<jwatt> almoxarife: although that sounds like I need to be able to boot, and right now I can't get past plymouth
<almoxarife> jwatt: the second boot option takes you to a prompt, from there you may be able to remove plymouth, I don't know that the issue is plymouth though, and you will have to use the terminal method of removing/adding which is apt-get
<natesm> I have just installed maverick a3 and my username does not appear in gdm (no usernames appear), but  my user/pw works fine, is there a way to enable username/password box like it used to be? can't  find it in gconf and I have no idea where ubuntu hides gdm.conf
<natesm> oh, got it, didn't stick with gconf-editor for some reason but gconftool-2 worked fne
<shadow> Yeah! They made That The Application Center with really big screenshots! Theye're real guys!
<Volkodav> where did they move Shared folders ?
<faheyn> anyone know where i can get a working vlc for 10.10
<BUGabundo> what the......
<BUGabundo> I need sudo to change bright ?
<Volkodav> faheyn: just install it from repos
<Jordan_U> faheyn: What about vlc from the main repositories isn't working for you?
<faheyn> libmpcdec3 is missing from dependencies system has libmpcdec6 instead
<Volkodav> faheyn: that has been fixed - either wait it change the mirroe
<Volkodav> mirror
<Volkodav> or change* looks like your mirror is behind that's all
<jpds> faheyn: Which mirror are you using?
<faheyn> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-updates main restricted
<BUGabundo> anyone know who I can talk to, about avidemux?
<BUGabundo> (or maybe gstreamer)
<BUGabundo> recoding video to change just audio, is putting it out of sync
<jpds> faheyn: You know you'd probably get better speeds from ie.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<faheyn> move to main one to ensure I was getting latest updates as ie mirror was taking its time updating
<jpds> Heh.
<jpds> But you'd be hammering the machines which the mirrors world-wide are trying to sync from.
<faheyn> valid point moving back to local mirrors
<BUGabundo> or do it like I do
<BUGabundo> till the day jpds kills me
<BUGabundo> and use *3* set of server
<BUGabundo> two local and main
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, putting up duplicates in sources.list?
<BUGabundo> triples
<Daekdroom> yeah, that's what I meant
 * jpds ✁ BUGabundo 
 * BUGabundo bleeds
<jpds> BUGabundo: You know having: "deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt lucid main restricted universe multiverse" in your sources.list will do the same thing?
<BUGabundo> if that wasn't suppose to work, it wouldn't work :p
<BUGabundo> jpds: no...what does that do ?
<BUGabundo> lucid??
<jpds> Whatever.
<jpds> BUGabundo: It uses GeoIP to redirect people to mirrors in their country.
<BUGabundo> haah that has even MORE then me .P
<jpds> Still in testing phase, but works.
<jpds> BUGabundo: It only uses one at a time
<BUGabundo> I can add that
<BUGabundo> let me sed it
<BUGabundo> works with maveric?
<jpds> Yes.
<jpds> Support for it was added in lucid.
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/474274/
<jpds> BUGabundo: Yeah; now: sudo apt-get -o Debug::Acquire::mirror=true update
 * BUGabundo follows blindly
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/474276/
<jpds> So it worked.
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> there should be PPA mirrors :(
<jpds> Hahahaha, no.
<BUGabundo> can't I bride you to push that ?
<jpds> BUGabundo: It's hard enough trying to manage Ubuntu mirrors.
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-07
<JoeMaverickSett> if i want to upgrade my kernel from this site: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-maverick/ what are that parts that i should download and install?
<JoeMaverickSett> i'm running Lucid btw.
<ripps> JoeMaverickSett: Just use the kernel-ppa
<JoeMaverickSett> ripps, how do i do that? do you mean just use the kernel provided? i'm very new to this stuff.
<ripps> JoeMaverickSett: I believe that maverick kernels are already packaged for lucid in a launchpad personal package archive. Wait a sec, let me look it up.
<JoeMaverickSett> ripps, alright. take your time.
<ripps> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<JoeMaverickSett> thanks.
<ripps> Yeah, just type `add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-backport-maverik`
<JoeMaverickSett> ah! yup! thanks, ripps.
<Andre_Gondim> I can't install ubuntu-restricted-extras at Maverick
<Andre_Gondim> the pack ubuntu-restricted-addons is missing
<ripps> I just let it uninstall, it's just a metapackage and nothing else was removed
<LinoSP> hiii Q:Will ubuntu10.10 include nouveau driver with Galium 3D activated by default?
<LinoSP> or does ubuntu maverick alpha3  include nouveau driver with Galium 3D activated by default?
<ripps> LinoSP: I don't think Gallium is ready yet. But the xorg-edgers PPA has the packages necessary. Ask the guys in #ubuntu-x about it.
<LinoSP> ripps: :) K thx for your answer
<LinoSP> I have installed gallium 3d dirvers  on a nvidia8200  and is not usable at all (screen with funny colors messed), how can I unistall all the xorg-edgers PPA  packages
<LinoSP> sorry q was for #ubuntu-x channel
<JoeMaverickSett> is this patch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/474223/  already applied in version 2.6.35?
<DanaG> Cool, my G-P-M is fixed... didn't even have to file a bug on it.
<DanaG> Drop 00git-kernel-backlight-interface.patch and 00git-port-to-libupower.patch: Upstream now. The first backport was buggy and broke the correct detection and signalling of brightness values.
<DanaG> hmm, now g-p-m gets BadAtom with Radeon.
<DanaG> Say, how stable is btrfs?
<DanaG> Is it prone to random corruption, and such?  And would it be worth switching my SSD to use btrfs?
<Volkodav> My maverick install is marginally slower on the same ssd with btrfs then Lynx on a tuned ext4
<Volkodav> Lynx is way faster
<Volkodav> boot apps - anything
<almoxarife> anyone else having issues with nautilus, only since upgrade, any action will close it, although it seems to complete the action???????????
<DanaG> hmm, how do you 'tune' ext4?
<DanaG> I do have the partitions aligned, since I had win7 create the partition table (and it used the correct block size).
<sinurge> almoxarife: i had some while using the live amd64 cd
<sinurge> but on install it doesnt seem to have that issue
<Volkodav> DanaG: http://cptl.org/wp/index.php/2010/03/30/tuning-solid-state-drives-in-linux/
<DanaG> heh, when I boot from a usb-creator'd SD card, the "boot from first hard disk".... boots from... guess what?
<DanaG> ... the SD card.
<DanaG> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?) In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<DanaG> Wow, that's a verbose message!
<almoxarife> something is not right, nautilus crashes every time I use it to make a change to the file system
<guzu> hello all
<guzu> i'd like to install maverick on a friend's notebook (because 10.04 fails to renoot. how usable it is?)
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> it's unstable and in development
<guzu> reboot
<ikonia> I'd concentrate on resolving an issue with 10.04 which is an LTS release and has solid support, rather than try to get around it with a development release
<guzu> can it be used to: brose internet, play sudoku and listen music?
<ikonia> guzu: I would strongly advise against it
<guzu> ikonia, i've concentrated all yesterday with no use
<ikonia> guzu: have you logged a bug ?
<guzu> ikonia, no
<ikonia> ok - so it has long term support, log a bug and get the development team involved to resolve it
<guzu> ikonia, it's a common problem on this notebook with fedora and mandriva\
<ikonia> guzu: so why do you think maverick will fix it ?
<guzu> ikonia, so maybe i should report to the upstream instead
<guzu> it's newer kernel
<guzu> ?
<ikonia> guzu: log it to ubuntu, and give them the detail, and let them feed it upstream
<guzu> i suppose :)
<guzu> ikonia, not many details are available, mavhine just freezes after "Restarting system"
<guzu> machine
<guzu> and in 10.04 x86_64 too
<guzu> of course, these distros all work fine in any other machine i've tried before. otoh, on this buggy asus machine ,wxp and jolicloud have no problem
<guzu> so, would you recommend 8.04 instead of mavericl, ikonia ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'd recommend 10.04 the current LTS release
<guzu> ikonia, thank you very much
<guzu> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<guzu> maverick: in user account creation step, if passwords don't match, it will not display the forward button but, it will also not say what the provblem is
<guzu> where can i report a new bug? i'm here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ and i see no "new bug" button
<ikonia> !bugs | guzu
<ubottu> guzu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<guzu> ikonia, that link puts me in a loop (with no visible exit point :) ). i've found the useful link is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect . thank you
<yofel_> guzu: that link works fine here, please read it and ask in #ubuntu-bugs if you have any more questions about bug filing
<guzu> yofel_, thank you
<guzu> yofel_, would it work even if i'm in fedora now?
<yofel_> ah probably not
<guzu> ok thank you
<vershan> hello there guys and girls I am currenly using ubuntu 10.10 and would like for a windows computer to see a folder - how do i share a folder we are on the same network
<ikonia> vershan: why are you using a development version ?
<vershan> im new to ubuntu and one of my friends did this update for me
<vish> ikonia: nice!
<vershan> should i just move back to 10.0.4
<ikonia> vershan: you can't move back to 10.04 without an install
<ikonia> vish: huh ?
<vershan> wow how do i do that
<vershan> ?
<vish> ikonia: i guess #ubuntu experience, played here.. you asked a neat Q ;)
<ikonia> ah
<vershan> ikonia sorry i never saw the ńot´
<vershan> i get it now but can i make a windows computer see a folder if im using 10.10
<ikonia> vershan: exactly the same as in 10.04
<scizzo-> vershan: you mean another computer in the same network?
<vershan> yes sir
<scizzo-> vershan: there are many ways....many howtos for that also....everything depends on what you want to use...
<scizzo-> vershan: best is to look for SMB sharing from linux to win
<vershan> i used shares-admin - and installed whatever needed to be used
<vershan> when i want to share i dont see Windows networks (SMB) option
<scizzo-> vershan: well the are many howtos out there about sharing files from linux to win
<scizzo-> vershan: was a long time since I set one up...only NFS shares I have used recently..
<vershan> ok if i use unix networks nfs - will a windows computer be able to see this
<scizzo-> vershan: NFS support in win is not standard
<vershan> ok i see
<scizzo-> vershan: and NFS to win is bad since it is slow....best is to use Samba sharing
<vershan> ok how do i do that then?
<scizzo-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba  <---- not sure how good that is....but its a start...
<vershan> thanks buddy ill have a look
<scizzo-> read it before doing the steps
<scizzo-> vershan: if not check in #ubuntu channel
<vershan> i will do
<Machtin> any hint on how to get java installed?
 * penguin42 yawns
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<penguin42> Hi Bug
<boris-> hai
<boris-> how stable is alpha 3 ? am i likely to have a lot of problems ?
<BUGabundo> nothing special here
<BUGabundo> but I've using it since day one of maverick
<boris-> had to fix many things ?
<BUGabundo> and all alphas before that back to 7.04
<BUGabundo> I kinda stop noticing "bugs"
<boris-> its so time wasting to upgrade ubuntu versions
<BUGabundo> currently bugging me: kmail will need to be open twice, sound is mutted on boot, bright requires password, e-sata requires password
<BUGabundo> that's it
<boris-> what would you rate your computing skll
<BUGabundo> 4 bugs heeh
<BUGabundo> ohhhh and the DAMN gtk sloooooooowwwwwwwww bug
<boris-> skill
<BUGabundo> boris-: using linux since '95, previous win power user, sysadmin, spending most of my time in FLOSS projects, doing class in FLOSS projects
<BUGabundo> does that count?
<boris-> so expert
<boris-> i've been alive since '95
<BUGabundo> I've alone, filed more bugs in BTS then most users in #ubuntu put toguether
<BUGabundo> mew
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I've got an oops I can trigger from google-earth but I've got a patch for it - I'd like to get the kernel builders to pick it up though
<BUGabundo> I have accounts in more BTS then most ppl know exist
<BUGabundo> penguin42: weekly days, USA TZ #ubuntu-kernel
<BUGabundo> or email their ML. don't expect a quick reply in both places
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh, I've noticed many of the channels are getting dead at weekends when most of us who work get the time to fiddle!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<penguin42> still, I've got a week off in a couple of weeks
<BUGabundo> Use the Force my friend
<penguin42> well, how do you think I fixed it :-)
<george__> I am looking for options to help develop Ubuntu Maverick
<george__> any ideas ?
<penguin42> george__: Test it and report bugs! Oh, and fix them!
<george__> lol
<george__> the thing is I don't know where to start
<george__> I don't have any experience in working on Open source OS
<penguin42> ok, then report bugs
<penguin42> If you're not a programmer then maybe get involved in the documentation or graphics projects
<george__> I am a programmer but I've never tried working on and OS before I know a couple of programming languages very well
<penguin42> george__: OK, so are there any programmes you relaly like a lot or any programs you would use a lot but they have problems/things you would fix?
<penguin42> really
<george__> Empathy the IM Client
<george__> had tons of them
<george__> is it fixed in Ubuntu 10.10
<penguin42> I don't know, I don't use Empathy
<nysosym> 10.10 wont boot in my virtual machine
<penguin42> george__: If you can try 10.10 see if those bugs still exist, see if the bugs are in Launchpad, if not report them; find where the Empathy developers hang out, get to know them and try and fix some of the bugs
<penguin42> nysosym: How far does it get?
<nysosym> penguin42 i just get a black screen after grub
<penguin42> nysosym: OK, so get into grub (shift just as it starts) and try editing out the lines near the top that are load video and set gfx something  and try again
<dutchie> i seem to have rather a lot of packages help back on my maverick netbook
<dutchie> as in, 105
<penguin42> odd
<penguin42> dutchie: Try doing apt-get install on one of them , it will either work and bring in a load of other stuff or suggest doing something bad (like removing a critical package) - if it just wants to install some more it will probably unblock it
<dutchie> righty-ho
 * dutchie waits for the current batch of upgrades to finish
<dutchie> my fingers are too well trained to type "aptitude"
<BUGabundo> dutchie: mine too
<dutchie> i've managed to unstick it a bit by apt-get installing certain packages
 * penguin42 is sure there is an aptitude equivalent - my brain just knows apt-get
<nova> anyone know how i can run maverick from a flash drive with a ati5xxx hooked up with hmdi?
<nova> so i guess if i have it hooked up this way, there is no way to install maverick?
<penguin42> nova: Two things to try
<penguin42> nova: First try removing the load_video and set gfx thing from the grub when you boot, also try booting with nomodeset
<nova> ok and the other option?  i will restart here shortly and try
<penguin42> there are two things there; the removals and the adding nomodeset
<nova> oh ok got it thanks
 * BUGabundo stabs avidemux
<mikeconcepts> I've had no success creating a working boot usb of a3 maverick netbook, none of the easy methods like startup disk creator, unetbootin or the windows way work
<mikeconcepts> the a2 version worked using startup disk creator and I've downloaded the a3 netbook iso twice
<duffydack> dd ?
<mikeconcepts> duffydack: if you are answering me, no
<duffydack> I just use gujins bootloader and cat  my isos to the stick. quick n simple
<mikeconcepts> duffydack: I will go learn that, thanks
<duffydack> http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html
<mikeconcepts> thanks
<duffydack> bit long winded, basically just make 16mb fat16 partition, install loader to it, make partition for each iso, cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sdb2
<duffydack> etc
<duffydack> just easier for me when testing isos a lot.. dd zero it, cat the iso, done
<BUGabundo> $ ffmpeg  -I input.mkv -vcodec copy -acodec ac3 -ab 160 output.mkv = Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<BUGabundo> :(((((((((
<duffydack> 160k ?
<BUGabundo> k?
<BUGabundo> where?
<duffydack> is it supposed to be -ab 160k  (or maybe 1600000
<duffydack> 160000  I mean
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> let me try
<duffydack> certain versions ive used in the past have been weird like that
<duffydack> ah, maybe the encoder..  -acodec faac or libfaac
<BUGabundo> Encoder (codec id 0) not found for output stream #0.2
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> now we are getting somewhere
<duffydack> is it compiled with all the needed encoders?
<BUGabundo> I do have libavcodec-extra-52
<BUGabundo> avidemux won't produce valid files
<BUGabundo> when doing video passthrough
<duffydack> umm.  you be better off really compiling it properly..much nicer to you :)
<duffydack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095  fantasticly easy.. and vp8 too!
<BUGabundo> I expect for the package maintainers to do a reasonable job
<BUGabundo> like any other packages
<almoxarife> anyone else seeing nautilus crash after the upgrade?
<BUGabundo> almoxarife: no
<duffydack> if maintainers kept up I wouldnt have a ppa list a mile long :)
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<BUGabundo> actually I think there's an ffmpeg trunk ppa
<BUGabundo> and one for gstream too
<BUGabundo> or not
<BUGabundo> ill try your way
<duffydack> ive wasted my time with the repo version before..  I just compile it..  its only a copy paste job
<duffydack> reminds me I need to do it again on this new install...
<BUGabundo> jpds: Err mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/ maverick/main git amd64 1:1.7.1-1.1
<BUGabundo>   404  Not Found [Mirror: http://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/ubuntu-archive/]
<duffydack> also uses checkinstall for nice debs.
<duffydack> git/svn are always slow for me, I jsut get the daily tarballs
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> why is this even pooling GIT?
<BUGabundo> shouldn't it be git-core?
<duffydack> im assuming your are using git to get x264
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> they changed it
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.1-1.1 (maverick), package size 5648 kB, installed size 11684 kB
<duffydack> oh
<BUGabundo> it used to be git-core
<BUGabundo> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (obsolete). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.1-1.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<BUGabundo> ppl always installed the app git when they actually wanted GIT the DRCS
<BUGabundo> duffydack: how often should I check on ffmpeg updates?
<BUGabundo> install: cannot change permissions of `/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig': No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<BUGabundo> make: *** No rule to make target `/tests/fate/vp8.mak'.  Stop.
<BUGabundo> ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<BUGabundo> this "thing" doesn't like me :(
<BUGabundo> LAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<BUGabundo> all it needed as -scodec copy
<ripps> Hmmm.... nautilus keeps crashing when I try to move or delete a file. http://pastebin.com/uvvdx4wA
<BUGabundo> ripps: dropbox? ubuntu one ?
<ripps> BUGabundo: I have Ubuntu One
<ripps> I wasn't using it at the time. I'm using nautilus elementary, could it be doing something?
<BUGabundo> its pooling some kinda of plugin or gtk lib
<duffydack> back.  check on updates?   you can recompile it everyday if you like :)
<ripps> BUGabundo: any idea what plugin it's polling?
<duffydack> ripps, there are known bugs with U1 and nautilus elementary.  I have one.
<ripps> But I'm not even trying to use U1, why is it interfering
<BUGabundo> ripps: no
<BUGabundo> there's a folder for them
<BUGabundo> find it and move stuff out
<BUGabundo> ripps: as long as u1 is installed.....
<BUGabundo> you know the drill
<duffydack> Sorry not U1,  I mean using nautilus elementary with things like emptying trash
<duffydack> has U1 related bugs also tho..like making a file public, crashes.
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> the video is TOO fast
<BUGabundo> and no sound :(
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo: Are you using mencoder?
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> there's audio but its glitchy :(
<BUGabundo> Jordan_U: $ ffmpeg  -i input.mkv -vcodec copy -acodec ac3 -ab 128kb -scodec copy output.mkv
<BUGabundo> avidemux already gave me very similar results
<ripps> why did this suddenly happen, though. I've been using nautilus-elementary in Maverick for months, why did this suddenly happen?
 * BUGabundo points ripps to /topic: anything and everything will brake
<duffydack> brb
<BUGabundo> this is useless
<BUGabundo> let me see if there's a bug in WDTV firmware
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo: Does the Video play properly in another player?
<BUGabundo> plays fine in mplayer in my laptop
<BUGabundo> a bit slow
<BUGabundo> but that just CPU for a 720p
<Jordan_U> What about totem. Due to bugs I think that mplayer is more likely to "properly" play a malformed file than gstreamer.
<duffydack> I`ll try find an mkv to test mine on.
<BUGabundo> totem is fine FYI
<BUGabundo> I've tried *every* option avidemux gives me, and now cli ffmpeg
<BUGabundo> video passthrouth is just busted
<BUGabundo> recoding with something like handbrake works fine
<BUGabundo> but thakes 1h:50m for a 50min video
<BUGabundo> while passthtouth takes 1-3 min depending on audio codec
<Jordan_U> And I'll bet that all but about 20 seconds of that is writing the new file to disk :)
<BUGabundo> for some background , my WDTV 1stgen doesn't like DTS (or any audio format with more then 2 outputs)
<BUGabundo> there are some known apps in wdtv forums that do the trick, but they are all windows
<BUGabundo> and I'm stubern and refuse
<BUGabundo> must do it in linux some how
<BUGabundo> just not now
<BUGabundo> dinner with friends
<BUGabundo> thanks for the help
<BUGabundo> I'll be here later or tomorrow, probably, and week nites (no more IRC at work, or I get fired :( )
<almoxarife> (gnome-power-manager:3090): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed <-- what would the cause be for that error, I have a log full of them
<DanaG> Last time I tried to tell U1 to sync my Dropbox folder (so I could sync with ARM), it just devoured my CPU for hours on end.
<penguin42> wow, that's a weird bug - starting a VM and I get a multisecond echo on my pulse audio playback
<Jordan_U> penguin42: Do you know what a ring buffer is?
<penguin42> yeh
<Jordan_U> penguin42: Pulseadio (through ALSA) writes audio samples to a ring buffer, which when using pulse can be quite large (multiple seconds). If pulseadio is unable to update the buffer in time then the audio card will loop back and replay what's left over from the previous write.
<penguin42> Jordan_U: It shouldn't be causign that much delay - the machine doesn't feel sluggish, and it still seems to be doing it if I remove the emulated sound card
<Jordan_U> penguin42: What virtualization software?
<penguin42> kvm
<Jordan_U> penguin42: Does just starting kvm without a virtual disk, "kvm" without any other options, trigger the loop?
<penguin42> Jordan_U: It seems to be on starting or shutting down the guest
<Jordan_U> penguin42: Is that a no?
<penguin42> Jordan_U: I haven't tried it without a virtual disk yet - I'm just waiting for something to fail in the VM
<penguin42> kvm without any optinos doesn't trigger it
<duffydack> bugabundo, meh you're gone.  Well I did what he was trying to do with success.
<duffydack> any way to leave a pm for someone, for when they are here and I am not?
<penguin42> no
<penguin42> duffydack: However, see https://launchpad.net/~bugabundo
<guntbert> duffydack: /msg memoderv help
<guntbert> memoserv
<penguin42> golly, I didn't know we had such technology
<duffydack> The memo has been successfully sent to bugabundo :)
 * penguin42 sighs at mountall
<mikelifeguard> How can I find out what version of a package is going into maverick?
<penguin42> packages.ubuntu.com
<Daekdroom> mikelifeguard, you can also use !info <packagename> in this channel
<Daekdroom> In case you need to check a lot of packages, do /msg ubottu !info <packagename> maverick
<mikelifeguard> thanks, I'll use PM...
<mikelifeguard> hmph, perl 5.10 still
<yofel> mikelifeguard: we sync most packages from debian, they have 5.10 in testing and unstable, 5.12 is in experimental, but we don't sync from experimental unless requested and there's a reason to do it
<penguin42> which reminds me actually
<penguin42> !iscsitarget
<mikelifeguard> but it is New! and Improved!! xD
<penguin42> !info iscsitarget
<ubottu> iscsitarget (source: iscsitarget): iSCSI Enterprise Target userland tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.19+svn275-ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 64 kB, installed size 240 kB
<penguin42> hmm, that's still the broken verson
<yofel> mikelifeguard: New and Improved usually contradict each other :P
<mikelifeguard> silence, heathen! :D
<duffydack> I know why do they people keep usin that term,.
<skyjumper> is rubygems working on maverick for anyone else?
<penguin42> skyjumper: I don't really no ruby gems, but it just managed to install the heroku gem ok for me
<penguin42> know
<skyjumper> using 1.9.2?
<skyjumper> (ruby version)
<penguin42> no, ruby1.8 - that was installed when I installed rubygems
<skyjumper> ah
<Machtin> does anyone know how i can get sun/oracle java from the repos? can't find it in partner..
<guntbert> Machtin: might not yet exist for maverick?
<Machtin> hmh, i see.
<penguin42> Machtin: There is a fair chance if you copy the debs from the Lucid partner repo they'll work
<Machtin> humm.. will try that :)
<Machtin> ah, just noticed that i do use the lucid-partner-channel.
<Machtin> but it was blocked because of the maverick one i suppose.
<Machtin> thanks penguin42.. that's SO much faster.
<penguin42> no problem
<ripps> Okay, I've determined that my nautilus-elementary crashing isn't being caused by any nautilus plugins, because it still happens even after I remove all of them
<penguin42> ripps: When it crashes does it generate a core/apptrace thing?
<ripps> penguin42: no, but I do have a backtrace
<penguin42> what does it look like?
<ripps> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/61ekPZAC
<penguin42> hmm I don't know how to debug dbus evilness; I've got a gio/dbus breakage in the drive mounter I haven't been able to track down
<ripps> I think this might have started with the latest glib upgrade
<penguin42> ripps: What USB or similar devices do you have plugged in?
<ripps> penguin42: just a usb harddisk
<penguin42> ripps: You could try running dbus-monitor (for both session and system busses) and see if anything interesting takes place just prior to nautilus dying
<ripps> penguin42: error sender=:1.10 -> dest=:1.287 error_name=org.glib.GError.g_2Dio_2Derror_2Dquark.c15 reply_serial=12 string "The specified location is not supported"
<penguin42> that's not too dissimilar to the crash I get - which happens when it tries to mount my camera
<penguin42> the question is how to figure out what location it was trying to access
<ripps> penguin42: the crash occurs whenever I try to move a file, that includes moving to trash.
<penguin42> what's your filesystem?
<ripps> ext4
<ripps> I can move things fine from commandline, it's only nautilus
<penguin42> hmm nothing odd then
<ripps> penguin42: hmm... it might be caused by some power-management issues
<ripps> ** (nautilus:8956): WARNING **: Could not inhibit power management: Timeout was reached
<ripps> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished. Exiting.
<ripps> Terminated
<penguin42> I'm not sure what that would be - maybe on your USB disk?
<ripps> didn't they just remove the last bits of devkit-power for upower, maybe some api bits are still in place for nautilus
<penguin42> but that's just a name change isn't it?
<ripps> penguin42: it has nothing to do with my usb disk. I still get the crash even when I remove it.
<penguin42> then I wonder what power management it's moaning about
<ripps> It seems to freeze a bit before it crashes, as if it's waiting for something, but than it fails and aborts
<ripps> I should probably downgrade to normal nautilus and see if the problem remains
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-08
<litropy> Hi, peeps. In Unity's applications finder, the search feature doesn't work well. For instance, even though I have chatzilla(seamonkey), and it does appear within the INternet category, when I search for "Chatzilla", the program shows up under the second line, which needs a plus sign click to see. Search should returen program name matched first.
<Volkodav> http://pastebin.com/QJqM8yiV can someone look what's wrong here in splash and wallpaper lines please ?
<Volkodav> looks like vlc 1.1.2 supports GPU acceleration finally
<Volkodav> and xine too
<Volkodav> but the best performance so far I noticed on smplayer - the lowest CPU usage of all on GPU acceleration !
<om26er> can I upgrade a lucid machine to maverick alpha3 from cd?
<om26er> *without booting from cd
<SwedeMike> om26er: yes?
<SwedeMike> om26er: update-manager -d like always?
<om26er> SwedeMike: I dont want to download stuff as I have the cd
<om26er> update-manager -d asked to download
<yofel> hm, you could mount the cd and copy the .debs from there, like that you won't have to download everything
<SwedeMike> om26er: ah, I got confused by the *, thought you wanted to replace "from cd"
<SwedeMike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339068 talks about "apt-cdrom", you could start looking from there?
<penguin42> anyone seeing issues with metacity sometimes coming up without all your workspaces?
<Glowball> The "Please offer me non-open-source software if it is needed for a better experience" thingie, will it actually install packages or just activate the multiverse/partner repositories?
<ZykoticK9> Glowball, i'm not sure where you see that - but i'm guessing that might be driver related?  (it's not partner for sure)
<Glowball> ZykoticK9: from this screenshot of the new installer for Maverick: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/TF3q8eEADMI/AAAAAAAAJM4/MKImVVXDDoE/s1600/Install_016.png
<Glowball> (Source: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/redesigned-installer-lands-in-maverick.html)
<ZykoticK9> Glowball, i didn't even notice that.  but it suggests MP3 codec, not sure what else that applies too.
<Glowball> Adobe Flash? Sun Java (or should I say Oracle now? That doesn't sound too well) instead of IcedTea? Maybe libdvdcss2?
<Glowball> Can think of a couple of things
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon
<BUGabundo> Jordan_U: funny enough there was an update on avidemux today
<BUGabundo> $  ffmpeg -formats FFmpeg version 0.6-4:0.6-2ubuntu2, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 the FFmpeg developers  built on Jul 12 2010 01:02:52 with gcc 4.4.4
<BUGabundo>   configuration: --extra-version=4:0.6-2ubuntu2 --prefix=/usr --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-vdpau --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-vaapi --enable-pthreads --enable-zlib --enable-libvpx --disable-stripping --enable-runtime-cpudetect --enable-gpl --enable-postproc --enable-x11grab --enable-libdc1394 --enable-shared --disable-static
<BUGabundo>   WARNING: library configuration mismatch
<BUGabundo> this can't be a good thing, can it ?
<penguin42> doesn't sound good
<penguin42> be nice if it told you which one
<BUGabundo> I wonder if this has something to do with my enconding probs
<BUGabundo>  D  aac             raw ADTS AAC
<BUGabundo> this surelly doesn't help
<BUGabundo> hence Unknown encoder 'libfaac'
 * penguin42 is currently trying to build a FreePascal program - I haven't touched pascal in years
<BUGabundo> penguin42: protip NO ONE has
 * BUGabundo hides
 * yofel last touched it list about 5 years ago ^^
<yofel> -list
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I would have agreed; but there is a hamradio logging program (cqrlog) that my dad was trying to use and it had a slight UI issue he didn't like and I thought - sounds an easy one to fix - and then found it was written in Pascal
<penguin42> it was only written ~3 years ago as well
<yofel> penguin42: where's the code, now I'm curious ^^
<penguin42> yofel: http://www.cqrlog.com/?q=node/4   and get the cqrlog_0.9.4_source.tar.gz
 * penguin42 is hitting library and compiler version issues building it; it builds with Free Pascal and an environment called lazarus both of which are in ubuntu repos; but the Free pascal is newer than it expects, and it also needs two non packaged libraries that I've built; unfortunately it looks like one is newer than it was expecting
<BUGabundo> penguin42: yofel: before some one else does it: !offtopic :P
<penguin42> erm I'm trying to build it on Maverick?
<BUGabundo> ahah
 * BUGabundo steps back
<penguin42> (Ok OK - so I don't think it's any different on Maverick from Lucid...)
<BUGabundo> ehe or any Ubuntu release .:P
<penguin42> well, it might have been easier in Karmic and earlier before fpc 2.4.x came along
<BUGabundo> "Note: The libavcodec-extra-52 package for Lucid and Karmic do not support AAC or AMR formats. I recommend using libavcodec-extra-52 from the Medibuntu repository. See option C. Medibuntu."
<BUGabundo> MAUAUAUA
<BUGabundo> I have it, and still doesn't work
<penguin42> yofel: It was one of those things where I grabbed that source tar, untared it and went wth....
<BUGabundo> Done. The new package has been installed and saved to
<BUGabundo>  /home/bugabundo/x264/x264_0.104.1688+git0b36c6d-1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> ok, lets see if this help
<yofel> ah, the naming is just great 'MenuItem10' up to 'MenuItem82'  (*faint headbanging can be heard...*)
<penguin42> yofel: Oh, I think that's because it's from an IDE - the lazarus-ide seems to be pretty neat
<BUGabundo> wow having to compile enconders....
<BUGabundo> never though I would eventually come to a point I would have to grab something from source in Ubuntu just to encode a video :(
<BUGabundo> sad day this is
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Not in a medibuntu repo?
<BUGabundo> I have it
<BUGabundo> and doesn't fix my prob
<BUGabundo> so its either wrong compiled version
<BUGabundo> or bug in WDTV firmware
<BUGabundo> ERROR: libvpx decoder version must be >=0.9.1
<BUGabundo> mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<BUGabundo> can't even follow a step by step
<penguin42> anyone know how to get svn log to show the actual diffs?
<BUGabundo> svn log rev1 rev2 ?
<penguin42> that shows what changed and the messages but not the actual diff
<yofel> I don't think that's possible, use svn diff
<yofel> svn diff -r 10:11
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you might want to use the built-in vp8 decoder in ffmpeg rather than the external libvpx
<penguin42> pity, I just wanted to browse backwards through this interface until I could understand what had happened
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<bjsnider> whatever tickles your funny bone
 * BUGabundo googles wdtv passthrough videos run fast and audio out of sync
<BUGabundo> ahh http://wdtvforum.com/main/index.php?topic=331.msg2061#msg2061
<BUGabundo> |  + Default duration: 41.708ms (23.976 fps for a video track)
<BUGabundo> doesn't help, video is already 24fps
<yofel> oh great, they splitted lazarus-ide into lazarus-ide/lazarus-ide-qt4/lazarus-ide-gtk2 in debian but messed up: lazarus-ide-qt4 can't be used without lazarus-ide-gtk2 because it depends on a symlink only created by the gtk package *-.-
 * yofel goes to bugs.debian.org
<yofel> erm, wait...
<yofel> it actually seems like the qt4 ide is missing from the package...
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<penguin42> Is anyone getting Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1  after every apt-get ?
<yofel> yep
<Ian_corne> Same here penguin42
<penguin42> ah, it's 613412
<BUGabundo> penguin42: me
<BUGabundo> its reported
<yofel> iirc you can install packagekit-backend-aptcc and the message should go away
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   bzr-dbus{u} libavfilter1{u} libgnomecups1.0-1{u} libgnomeprint2.2-0{u} libgnomeprintui2.2-0{u} python-bugbuddy{u} python-evince{u}   python-evolution{u} python-gnome2-desktop{u} python-gnomedesktop{u} python-gnomeprint{u} python-gtop{u} python-mediaprofiles{u} python-metacity{u}   python-totem-plparser{u}
<BUGabundo> don't think that's a GOOD idea
<yofel> nice :D
<pvandewyngaerde> recently i noticed python updated,  now when i do sudo add-apt-repository i get : /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py:114: DeprecationWarning: Attribute 'FindI' of the 'apt_pkg.Configuration' object is deprecated, use 'find_i' instead.
<pvandewyngaerde>   value = apt_pkg.Config.FindI(softwareproperties.CONF_MAP[option])
<pvandewyngaerde> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py:43: DeprecationWarning: Attribute 'FindDir' of the 'apt_pkg.Configuration' object is deprecated, use 'find_dir' instead.
<pvandewyngaerde>   sourceslistd = apt_pkg.Config.FindDir("Dir::Etc::sourceparts")
 * BUGabundo teachs pvandewyngaerde about pastebin
<yofel> pvandewyngaerde: bug 594368 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594368 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository uses deprecated attributes 'FindI' and 'FindDir' of 'apt_pkg.Configuration'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594368
<yofel> and bug 593484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 593484 in Software Properties "[Maverick] Depreciation Warnings while running 'add-apt-repository' or software-properties-gtk" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593484
<pvandewyngaerde> i was running on terminal
<yofel> doesn't matter, same library
<penguin42> anyone done kernel ppas ?
<pvandewyngaerde> i just tried to add a kernel ppa
<BUGabundo> not recently
<penguin42> they don't seem to use quilt or anything similar - do you just patch it and use debuild ?
<penguin42> The ubuntu-kernel guys are saying they prefer to wait for my patch to hit 2.6.35.1 rather than put it in as an ubuntu patch which is kind of annoying since that means I have to rebuild for each prior version
<penguin42> subsequent even
<BUGabundo> taking a quick look at installed local and obsolete, it frees up 1.7GBs :S
<BUGabundo> then again I had like 8 kernel in there
<duffydack> BUGabundo, got your mkv sorted yet
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> tried your tip, and didn't work either
<BUGabundo> complains on libfaac
<BUGabundo> manage to compile all from source (it was missing a dir) still no go
<BUGabundo>  D  aac             raw ADTS AAC
<duffydack> must be something off with the source file then
<BUGabundo> $  ffmpeg -formats FFmpeg version 0.6-4:0.6-2ubuntu2, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 the FFmpeg developers  built on Jul 12 2010 01:02:52 with gcc 4.4.4
<BUGabundo> configuration: --extra-version=4:0.6-2ubuntu2 --prefix=/usr --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-vdpau --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-vaapi --enable-pthreads --enable-zlib --enable-libvpx --disable-stripping --enable-runtime-cpudetect --enable-gpl --enable-postproc --enable-x11grab --enable-libdc1394 --enable-shared --disable-static
<BUGabundo> WARNING: library configuration mismatch
<BUGabundo> let me pastebin the mmg of it
<duffydack> built on jul 12?  I made mine yesterday
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/474991/
<BUGabundo> duffydack: that was stock ffmpeg
<BUGabundo> so yeah, maverick archive are a bit old
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, --disable-libvpx
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: for ?
<bjsnider> it will build the internal ffvpx or whatever it's called instead
<BUGabundo> that's what ever ubuntu has *ǹow*
<duffydack> its not compiled with libfaac
<BUGabundo> what about lame?
<BUGabundo> can I use it ?
<sinurge> by default the sound button is mute on the mm alpha3 version....is this by design?
<duffydack> FFmpeg version SVN-r24737, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 the FFmpeg developers
<duffydack>   built on Aug  7 2010 20:14:12 with gcc 4.4.3
<duffydack>   configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --enable-nonfree --enable-postproc --enable-pthreads --enable-libfaac --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid --enable-x11grab
<bjsnider> and disable libvorbis too
<BUGabundo> sinurge: actually *today* sound was UNmuted
<BUGabundo> for the 1st time since before A1
<bjsnider> acually got that backwards, use enable libvorbis and --disable-encoder=vorbis
<BUGabundo> so if A3 is older then today, it was *finally* fixed
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: so should we file a bug to update the ffmpeg source and enable both options?
<bjsnider> hahaa
<bjsnider> it's always about filing bugs with you
<BUGabundo> well, its all I can do
<bjsnider> run ./configure--help
<BUGabundo> I don't usually go much further then that
<bjsnider> run ./configure --help
<bjsnider> and look for ffvpx or ffvp8
<BUGabundo> and really want to use stock as much as I can, so I can help make Ubuntu better
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: already did that.... compiled from source, following the forum thread
<BUGabundo> still, the files I made, would NOT play fine in my WDTV
<BUGabundo> and ins some combinations libfaac would not work
<duffydack> your ffmpeg doesnt have it
<BUGabundo> you never saw _mine_
<BUGabundo> what I posted as from stock
<bjsnider> he's using the build flag to enable libfaac
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<BUGabundo> I'm using what ever ubuntu maverick (or medibuntu) provides
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: reenconde a video file in passthrough mode so I can change the audio from DTS 6.1 to stereo in any kind of format supported by WDTV media player
<duffydack> I assumed what you posted up there was yours (why wouldnt I )   well, idk then.. I just compiled mine with all in inc libfaac and it worked..
<BUGabundo> 1st shot was with avidemux
<BUGabundo> but fixed gets acelerated and audio glitchs
<bjsnider> what is wdtv media player?
<BUGabundo> duffydack: I have all the sources compliled here, I can reinstall if you want to see
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: http://www.wdc.com/en/products/wdtv/
<bjsnider> if it doesn't support dts you should send it back and buy a popcorn hour instead
<bjsnider> that's ridiculous
<BUGabundo> it does
<BUGabundo> just doesn't support more then stereo
<bjsnider> pch does
<BUGabundo> there 2gen devices do too
<BUGabundo> but mine is older
<BUGabundo> http://www.wdc.com/en/products/index.asp?cat=30
<bjsnider> dts isn't even supposed to come in anything less than 5.1
<duffydack> BUGabundo, can you cut me a 1-2 min sample off your source file to try an encode myself...
<BUGabundo> if I use the optical output I can use it in a decoder
<BUGabundo> but I have none
<BUGabundo> duffydack: ofc
<BUGabundo> what's the best way to split it without damaging its props?
<BUGabundo> I would just use "split" but will miss some frames
<duffydack> ugh, ill have to look at the options in ffmpeg for snippin.
<duffydack> unless avidemux has it
<duffydack> idk i dont use
<BUGabundo> duffydack: FYI I have not prob in using *any* of the video tools, and making a playing video, in Ubuntu. totem, mplayer, vlc all work... just won't in WDTV
 * BUGabundo opens avidemux
<duffydack> ffmpeg -i input.mkv -vcodec copy -acodec copy -t 00:01:00 output.mkv might do it
<BUGabundo> Encoder (codec id 0) not found for output stream #0.2
<BUGabundo> ehe missed subs
<BUGabundo> -scodec copy
<BUGabundo> [matroska @ 0x1a21030]st:1 error, non monotone timestamps 85 >= 85
<BUGabundo> av_interleaved_write_frame(): Operation not permitted
<duffydack> wow, i just tried it with an avi and the outut audio was screwed
<Volkodav> http://pastebin.com/GnCenhzZ  I ran this script and it seems I boot using the grub from sdb since it is marked first in BIOS - now I edit /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme for wallpaper and splash - the file seems ok to me http://pastebin.com/Dein1Asd but no changes are really made so I think I am editing the wrong grub?
<duffydack> that 23fps might be the problem then... this avi is 23
<BUGabundo> well avidemux does nothing either
<BUGabundo> set selection to a 1 min sample and everything else in copy mode
<duffydack> I`ll try avidemux
<BUGabundo> running avidemux in console, and logging the output
<duffydack> well I could do the avi in avidemux mainly because the audio is vbr and it indexed it..
<BUGabundo> [lavc] Cannot parallelize deblocking type 1, decoding such frames in sequential order
<BUGabundo> [lavc] Err: 894, size: 894 [lavc] error in FFMP43/mpeg4!: got picture
<BUGabundo>  ***oops*** [lavc] Err: 37, size: 37
<BUGabundo> duffydack: $ pastebinit avide  http://paste.ubuntu.com/475004/
<duffydack> what happens when you ffmpeg -i input.mkv -vn -acodec libfaac -ac 2 -ab 128k -t 00:01:00 out.mp4
<duffydack> whats the audio like..(audio only0
<duffydack> using 'copy' to get a sample I get bad audio, must be the vbr thing, but if I encode it its fine...
<duffydack> ok, you can try the split command.  split -b 10M input.mkv     (will make a lot of files!) but the first 10meg file is playable.. for me
<BUGabundo> bbl
<PingJocky> was there any change to any intel graphics drivers from Alpha 2 to alpha 3?
<penguin42> PingJocky: I can see in the current kernel changelog there was a recent revert of an i915 thing
<penguin42> actually a few in the last week
<PingJocky> ok, thanks... my intel is working in alpha 2 but x fails to start in alpha 3
<PingJocky> looks like its bug report time... thanks for the help
<Volkodav> N: Ignoring file 'ricotz-ppa-maverick.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Volkodav> I am getting this error on almost all third parties repos ?
<geser> it's from the backup copies of those sources.list entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<penguin42> Volkodav: Yeh I got that, the update has dumped a lot of .save files in the apt dirs
<geser> if you are sure that you don't need those copies anymore you can remove them and the notice (N:) will be gone
<Volkodav> well if there aRE both deb abd source then all good
<Volkodav> if only deb without source it errors out
<penguin42> hmm curious, just started a kvm guest and my screen has gone blank and X stopped - machine still seems to be running though
<Daekdroom> Volkodav, that bug has been reported already.
<Daekdroom> Should be fixed soon.
<penguin42> hmm that's a very odd crash
<Volkodav> http://pastebin.com/GnCenhzZ  I ran this script and it seems I boot using the grub from sdb since it is marked first in BIOS - now I edit /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme for wallpaper and splash - the file seems ok to me http://pastebin.com/Dein1Asd but no changes are really made so I think I am editing the wrong grub?
<Ian_corne> could be you have to rerun grub
<Ian_corne> so it creates the correct /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Volkodav> weird thing is that when I edit grub some things change and some don't
<penguin42> you have to run update-grub
<Volkodav> i did obviously
<Ian_corne> I thought wallpapers and stuff were disabled upstream
<penguin42> ok
<Ian_corne> something I heard
<Volkodav> oh that explains that then
<Volkodav> nothing to worry about then
<penguin42> wth is libvirt trying to access /dev/fb0
<Volkodav> GPU acceleration on smplayer beats all other players
<Volkodav> I have 1080p now with CPU averaging around 20% - used to be in 70's
<penguin42> anyone know of a simple sdl test?
<penguin42> ok, that's weird - sdl kvm broken
<LucidFox> Volkodav> That's not smplayer's achievement, smplayer is merely a frontend for mplayer :)
<LucidFox> if you use VA-API/VDPAU, you can offload your CPU even more
<Volkodav> right - and it has vdpau output
<Machtin> hm, can i somehow check if TRIM is working?
<Volkodav> Machtin: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812509-highlight-ssd+trim.html
<Volkodav> try this but trim needs time idling to do garbage collection
<Volkodav> it does not happen immediately]
<Machtin> will check, thanks
<coz_> hey guys.... is sudo update-manager -d  ok for upgrading and... I am on edubuntu...last time I did update-manager -d  of course some of the edubuntu stuff was not upgraded
<coz_> any way around that?
<mhb> how to upgrad ubuntu 10.4.to 10.10
<mhb> how to upgrad ubuntu 10.4.to 10.10
<charlie-tca> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Volkodav> Ian_corne: so at some point closer to beta or rc the theming and all should be enabled right ?
<charlie-tca> coz
<charlie-tca> coz_: Not sure there is any way some of it not upgrading. Most of it is added to the existing desktop, isn't it?
<charlie-tca> with or without sudo should result in the same applications upgrading or not upgrading
<coz_> charlie-tca,  well last time I did this in edubuntu some things were gone ...edubuntu plymouth  and a few other things...not big issues just irrittaing things :)
<charlie-tca> yup. It really gets a bit frustrating, too, at times.
<coz_> charlie-tca,  :)
<Ian_corne> Volkodav: What i've heard (and it's a while back) is that it's really upstream
<Ian_corne> so nothing ubuntu does changes it
<Volkodav> define upstream pleaee
<philip___> now upgrading. Good luck to me :)
<Daekdroom> Volkodav, upstream means the work is done at the project. Downstream means the work is done at the distribution
<Daekdroom> Volkodav, when he said it's really done upstream, he means that ubuntu doesn't do anything to change it
<Volkodav> ok thanks
<Volkodav> Daekdroom: we are talking about grub2 right ?
<jamalta> Hi, I am trying to get Maverick running on my netbook but I am having some difficulty getting the Live USB to boot. It basically gets to the Ubuntu logo with the dots, and then stops.
<jamalta> How can I get more information as to what could be crashing to help me figure out a solution?
<jamalta> Oh, just realized that ctrl+alt+f1 throws me in a terminal
<jamalta> Could someone help me figure out what to do to get it to start gdm? service gdm restart fails
<robin0800> jamalta try startx
<jamalta> robin0800: hm. i get a bunch of squashf errors
<jamalta> squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x22b71f7b
<jamalta> could that mean that my usb image is broken?
<robin0800> jamalta or disk errors
<jamalta> well if i'm booting from the live usb, shouldn't it be trying to read from there?
<jamalta> the harddrive on the laptop doesn't even have ubuntu
<jamalta> or do you mean in the actual usb drive?
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-01
<trijntje> Hi all, who can tell me what program is responsible for trawing the 'shutdown' button in the top right? I want to report a bug but I dont know for what package
<trijntje> Hi all, who can tell me what program is responsible for trawing the 'shutdown' button in the top right? I want to report a bug (for oneiric) but I dont know for what package
<trijntje> *drawing
<ruhil> trijntje, it is the unity package which draws the shutdown button
<jbicha> ruhil, trijntje: I'm pretty sure it's actually indicator-session
<trijntje> ruhil, jbicha do you know of any way to test which one it is? I've tried killing indicator-session-service but it respawns
<jbicha> trijntje: sudo apt-get purge indicator-session & probably logging out & back in should prove that it's indicator-session
<trijntje> jbicha: you are right, after removing indicator-session* the shutdown button disappears
<jbicha> trijntje: well make sure to reinstall it :-)
<trijntje> jbicha: yeah, ill just reboot now to get it back, hard to logoff without that applet
<dnp> is there a MinimalCd for Oneiric ?
 * ruhil is sorry for providing wrong information
<jbicha> dnp: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<dnp> jbicha: Thanks....went to the 32bit ver at -- http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ ....but there are two mini.iso....the other inside /gtk....what is the difference
<jbicha> well, do you want gtk or not?
<jbicha> besides that I don't know as I've never used the mini.iso but notice the filesize difference
<dnp> Oh  had no idea what gtk stands for.....found this-- http://www.gtk.org/ -- its a toolkit to create GUI, right?......is it necessory for an end user who is not a programmer?
<dnp> i'm trying to create a minimal vm that can run kile
<jbicha> dnp: kile is KDE, right? then you don't have any need for gtk
<dnp> yep....downloading the smaller iso......thanks!
<jpds> dnp: I answered you in #ubuntu
<jpds> The mini.iso will probably not do what you want.
<dnp> jpds: i was able to set it with Natty mini.iso........mini.iso cmd line install + xorg + kde in a vm on vista
<dnp> Are you saying the Oneiric one will not work as it is still alpha?
<jpds> Nevermind.
<smoser> Hey all.
<smoser> I'm logged into unity
<smoser> i click on the date
<smoser> (in the top panel)
<smoser> then, i try to see other months via the '<' or '>' buttons, but they do nothing
<smoser> basically i can only look at the current month.
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> using OO with gnome-classic im wondering if everybody get the blank window calendar too ?
<zniavre> (from panel applet*)
<zniavre> also if the nm-applet get his icon ?
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/77UcI.png
<WaltherFI> Anyone else had problems with thunderbird & empathy with the google authentication?
<anadon> I updated 11.10, and the system hangs after it checks the battery state (says its ok).  I cannot access GRUB either to use a different kernel.  SUggestions how to fix?  Do I need to report this?
<anadon> hello?
<Pici> anadon: I think I remember someone else reporting a similar issue, let me check my logs.
<Pici> anadon: Do you use fglrx?
<anadon> not that I know of
<anadon> If it is, I didn't put it there
<anadon> Actually, because its mostly a fresh install, I'd be willing to let someone probe my computer
<anadon> I have nothing on it
<anadon> :/
<anadon> 5 installs in 2 days...and a dead disk
<anadon> my data is GONE
<Pici> :/
<anadon> mumble mumble
<anadon> I'll be back, bcasue I need to get my box working
<anadon> and get windows on it
<anadon> and PC-BSD
<anadon> and plan 9
<Pici> Good luck.
<anadon> and an empty part....
<anadon> Its gonna be a bitch like none other....
<anadon> so many boot loaders, so little compatability....
<ikonia> all those OS's can be booted from 1 boot loader
<burner> are the nvidia drivers supposed to be working right now?  I had to use nouveau to get X
<bjsnider> the nvidia drivers work
<ior3k> burner: you may have to do aptitude reinstall nvidia-current after you install a new kernel
<ior3k> that's how I got it working again
<Ian_Corne> what ior3k said
 * burner tries, thanks
<alkisg> My lightdm autologin broke (I didn't touch anything, only updated), known issue?
<trism> alkisg: if you edited /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf before upgrading to lightdm 0.9, there was some renaming in the config options, your best bet is to copy /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and make your edits there
<alkisg> trism: thank you, I'll check that file, but no, I didn't edit it. I had enabled autologin in installation/ubiquity
<alkisg> 2 months or so ago
<alkisg> Ah, default-user has been renamed to autologin-user, and that has broken the default-user that ubiquity has put there
<alkisg> I'll fix it manually, thank you
<kjeldahl_> So it seems xorg-edgers update today really broke my oneiric kernel based natty installation. Anybody aware of any simple workarounds? Everything was honky dory until today... Yeah, I'm running a bastard system due to sandy bridge and recent atheros wifi chipsets not being supported in natty...
<Troy^> will gnome 2.3 and 3 be available in 11.10?
<Pici> I don'
<Pici> I don't believe that 2.3 will.  3 is there already.
<Troy^> aww so how does one being such a big gnome 2.3 lover going to subsitute any recommendations?
<Pici> Aparrently there are some ways to get gnome3 looking like 2.3.
<robin0800> Troy^, but you have to install gnome shell to use it as else there's only unity 3d and unity 2d
<Troy^> oh so gnome 3 doesnt officially come with 11.10?
<Pici> Its in the repositories, but is not the default desktop environment.
<Troy^> ok
<Troy^> might switch to xfce or enlightenment
<Pici> I'm trying out KDE myself.
<Troy^> never been a kde fan
<Pici> Me either, but KDE4 is at least shiny.
<Troy^> kde looks really awful looking from screenshots lol
<Troy^> i retract that statement http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/My+Kubuntu+Desktop?content=143875 looks decent
<anadon> Hey, I updated 11.10 last night and GRUB options aren't available and the new kernel can't boot.  The system hangs after a successful check of the battery state.  What do I need to do?
<yofel> anadon: if it shows checking battery state then the kernel booted fine but probably X didn't come up, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kjeldahl_> anadon: Not sure if it's related or not, but I'm running natty with a oneiric 3.0 kernel, which also stopped shortly after boot (with capslock flashing). Happened just after X got updated (and I'm running xorg-edgers), so that's my primary suspect. Fortunately, grub still works and I have older natty kernels running normally (with all the warts with running natty on a modern sandybridge system, meaning wifi barely working).
<kjeldahl_> .. today this happened I should add.
<anadon> kk
<anadon> what am I looking for in the log?
<yofel> any lines with EE
<anadon> Couldn't load "nv" module
<anadon> dir  /dev/fb0 doesn't exist
<anadon> NVIDIA kernel mod didn't load
<anadon> can't find a screen in a usable configuration
<anadon> so...nvidia sucks is what I'm getting out of this.
<anadon> hello?
<kjeldahl_> anadon: With regards to Nvidia, I agree (and they used to be the linux hero, go figure). But considering my trouble today as well, I'm inclined to think something happened in Xorg land. Pure speculation of course.
<kjeldahl_> anadon: And nv is the open source driver anyway, isn't it?
<anadon> idk
<anadon> new-ish to this level of development
<anadon> I'm only a college sophmore
<anadon> granted, I know the most of my class, but still lack experiance
<anadon> that, and my uni sucks
<anadon> wow, that came out WAY wrong...
<kjeldahl_> anadon: Unless you have a very specific reason for running 11.10, I think you may be better off using 11.04. Upgrading in Ubuntu land is usually very easy anyway, so you do not have to do a clean reinstall when 11.10 is finally ready.
<kjeldahl_> The only reason I mix oneiric into this, is poor Sandy Bridge support in older releases, including audio trouble and crappy at the level of virtually not working wifi (well, an Atheros problem, but still). If 11.04 had worked fine, I would have stuck with it...
<kjeldahl_> good night all
<Troy^> kjeldahl_: are you having a atheros network device problem as well?
<Troy^> so when the time comes to upgrade from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 how easy is it?
<charlie-tca> The upgrade is easy. just run update-manager after release
<charlie-tca> right now, update-manager -d will upgrade
<robin0800> charlie-tca, yes that's the official line but will you have problems? that's something else
<charlie-tca> In response to "how easy is it to upgrade"? it is very easy
<charlie-tca> If you don't have problems in 11.04, you probably won't have them in 11.10 either, when it is released
<charlie-tca> If you upgrade now, it is still in alpha, you expect to have problems
<robin0800> charlie-tca, I can't get gnome3 to work even though I've installed gnome shell it crashes all the time and is unusable
<Daekdroom> Alpha.
<charlie-tca> um, it is alpha.
<charlie-tca> see above, if you upgrade now, you expect to have problems
<Troy^> ok, sounds good the only thing i have problem with is it seems that when im downloading torrents abut every 10 minutes i loose internet connection, then i have to disconnect and reconnt with router to get connection this is 11.04 btw. Atheros 9285
<Troy^> i thought maybe a driver problem
<alex_mayorga> how do I "restart" an unresponsive touchpad?
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-02
<Troy^> oh wow my left click is going on my mouse
<dgfger> nautilus crashes n that wonderful distro when I opeing my home folder
<dgfger> set sail to fail??
<dgfger> noone on oneiric??
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> my alt+f2 does not work any more on gnome-classic session
<dgfger> new gay nautilus won't access windows shared folders... any advice?
<iceroot> dgfger: think about your language
<dgfger> iceroot, ?
<dgfger> iceroot, ??
<iceroot> dgfger: sad that you dont get what i want to tell you
<dgfger> password prompt accessing  windows shared folders... with new nautilus
<dgfger> password won't fit
<dgfger> password prompt accessing  windows shared folders... with new nautilus
<dgfger> password won't fit
<alvin> I'm having too much issues with natty. Kernel panics, crashes, and a completely messed-up akonadi/kmail. Now I'd like to reinstall. Either debian, with an older KDE, or Oneiric, with latest KDE (which contains bugfixes I'd like). It might not be the smartest thing to ask whether alpha-2 is stable, but I'll do it anyway. If I install and don't upgrade after the system is working, are there major issues now? I don't see any KDE related
<alvin>  issues in 'known issues' and I have an nvidia card. (Crashing X in natty, fixed with newer driver)
<popey> kernel panics in natty doesn't sound good
<popey> have you recorded / looked for bugs on those?
<alvin> popey: Yes, it's still open. Easy to reproduce though. Mount NFS share, try to shutdown -> panic!
<alvin> popey: bug 769927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769927 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Kernel Oops : Dentry still in use (1) [unmount of nfs4 0:1d]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769927
<alvin> I have about 10 NFS shares. If I forget to unmount before reboot, the kernel panics. (I reboot daily in order to bring the load down. KDE always has some processes hanging after a while. Luckily, I have a multicore machine. At the end of the day, 3 cores will be running at 100%)
<popey> nice
<alvin> It looks better on KDE 4.7, but now mail isn't working at all anymore. Hence the search for an upgrade/other distro. My troubles are a mix of Ubuntu-specific stuff and KDE.
<khamer> after tody' updte, my keybord input doen't work right t ll, ny ide?
<xteejx> Hi guys, I'm having an upgrade problem, can anyone help please?
<khamer> it comes and goes, nd I don't know what is causing it
<xteejx> It's to do with bug 818427. I would do a partial upgrade, but was always told not to do this on an alpha version.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 818427 in unity (Ubuntu) "time and login button are not displayed in the top unity panel / bar" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818427
<khamer> I've swapped keybord batteries already
<dsathe> hey is it possible to have googd old adwaita window with proper windo borders on oneric ?
<dgfger> password prompt accessing  windows shared folders... with new nautilus
<dgfger> password won't fit
<wellark> hi!
<wellark> I found a reproducable bug in unity-window-decorator
<wellark> is there a unity channel somewhere?
<jamesbond2> wellark: check if there is a bug report on https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<wellark> jamesbond2: I found the ayatana channel already and the matter is taken care of
<wellark> but thanks!
<om26er> it seems gtk2 applications are not sending their menus to the unity menubar, known to some?
<dr-willis> did updates. rebooted. cant even gwt a console going. cant ssh in.  anyone else have similer issues
<kjeldahl_> dr-willis: yes, but not a standard system though. I'm on Natty, with oneiric kernel and xorg-edgers. Not sure if it's the same issue, but still not working (got another set of xorg updates today again).
<kjeldahl_> Stops shortly after boot, with capslock flashing.
<dr-willis> rhink i got it. messed up fstab. and the error at boot to hit s for skip.was not.showing up.
<kjeldahl_> Good for you. Maybe shiny new Sandy Bridge laptop barely works on Natty, no sound and snail-speed unstable wifi. Not really sure what happened, it ran great with the oneiric 3.0 kernels until xorg-edgers pushed some updates a couple of days ago. Didn't seem to affect the natty kernel though. Weird.
<kjeldahl_> s/Maybe/My/
<dr-willis> well the nvidia drivers broke on me again.. but the noeavu drivers are actually useable i find.. :)
<trism> hopefully the next update of dkms should fix most of the nvidia building issues, might be the problem I was having where the nvidia module for 3.0.0-7 was building against the source for 3.0.0-4 and giving module layout errors on modprobe
<BUGabundo> evening folks of relay
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: did you win?
<BUGabundo> win what?
<BUGabundo> the rally?
<BUGabundo> it wasn't a speed competition
<charlie-tca> oh
<BUGabundo> been having connetion timeouts in pidgin for the last few days
<BUGabundo> "(22:57:20) connection: Connection error on 0x7f20259 (reason: 0 description: Server closed the connection)"
<BUGabundo> anyone seeing similar problems?
<dupondje> Somebody has any idea what I should use for GPS software on Ubuntu
<dupondje> to just get my current location
<dupondje> not navigation
<aroman1> hi, are there any daily ISOs of Oneiric that are of the "alternate" flavor?
<trism> aroman1: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<aroman1> oh nice
<aroman1> i literally JUST found that
<aroman1> trism: thanks ;)
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/820103
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 820103 in pidgin (Ubuntu) " Disconnecting connection 0x" [Undecided,New]
<bjsnider> people still use pidgin?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu just added the micro-blog plugin for it by default, so people can use it for identi.ca and stuff
 * BUGabundo stabs bjsnider
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: "just" ???? like last year
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-03
<Ian_Corne> bjsnider: imo, empathy looks very ugly atm on 11.10
<Ian_Corne> ooh my battery icon is back :D
<bjsnider> empathy is at least integrated well with gnome
<Ian_Corne> And it's not starting properly atm.. hmrf :p
<Ian_Corne> ah a nautilus update
<Ian_Corne> anyone got a ATI 6XXX card here?
<Ian_Corne> hmm empathy does launch properly when I launch it from commandline...
<Ian_Corne> and also from the menu now
<Ian_Corne> anyone know the reason why x updates doesn't have the latest version of fglrx for natty but does for 11.10?
<Ian_Corne> and does it work with 11.10 yet?
<charlie-tca> yeah, we just added it to oneiric, so people will have it by default in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: ^  ^
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I saw pidgin-twitter last cycle
<charlie-tca> plugins have been there, but not installed with pidgin for us. Oneiric, we will install the plugin.
<Ian_Corne> oh wait, 11.10 also has the older driver in x-updates..
<Ian_Corne> err ctrl+tab is something too now?
<Ian_Corne> because that used to be switching tabs in browser..
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: AHHH
<bjsnider> Ian_Corne, there is al ack of manpower to add things to x-updates
<bjsnider> i am basically the only one who has time
<bjsnider> and i don't have time either
<bjsnider> i can only update the blobski
<Ian_Corne> ok
<bjsnider> it's BUGabundo's fault for sending in too many bug reports
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> this is the cicle I've sent less
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: I had to disable compiz unity plugin
<BUGabundo> still haven't set compiz to how I like it cause of that
<Ian_Corne> I'm running unity
<Ian_Corne> so..
<BUGabundo> Chromium using 1,878,204k
<BUGabundo> Firefox 626,660k
<BUGabundo> WOW
<charlie-tca> \o/
<Daekdroom> Ian_Corne, Crtl+tab is the new window switcher, but while it's not ready yet it's mapped to crtl+tab
<Daekdroom> instead of alt+tab
<BUGabundo> fail
<BUGabundo> user super+tab
<BUGabundo> :P
<BUGabundo> nite folks
<charlie-tca> Good night, BUGabundo
 * mendred has gone fishing: Gone away for now
<aroman> How can I hide the desktop icons on Oneiric?
<aroman> The gconf key that used to work is nonexistant
<aroman> and I can't find a dconf counterpart.
<jbicha> aroman: try dconf org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<jbicha> or install gnome-tweak-tool
<aroman> jbicha: well
<aroman> that definitely got rid of the icons
<aroman> but it also made the entire background just ghost all of my windows
<aroman> making it max out cpu etc
<aroman> so it sounds like a bug
<aroman> the dconf setting I mean
<aroman> kind of frightening how buggy everything is considering we're 2 days away from A3
<tayyab> what is new in ubunut 11.10
<tayyab> ?
<alvin> Where can I find Kubuntu 11.10 alpha-2? This http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/11.10/ is empty
<cortex|sk> alvin "Kubuntu images will not be available for Alpha 2. " https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2#Kubuntu
<alvin> Oh, ok. Thanks
<alvin> And no alpha1 either. I didn't look there. It said on http://www.kubuntu.org that KDE 4.7 packages were ready for 11.10 so I assumed some image must have been there too.
<Ian_Corne> thank daekdroom
<Ian_Corne> who is not here
<kroson> hi people im using ubuntu oneiric updated right now
<kroson> there is a gnome option in gdm, but it doesnt launch
<kroson> what is it for?
<jbicha> kroson: it's for Gnome Shell if you have that installed
<kroson> jbicha: will it be installed by default on ubuntu 11.10 final?
<kroson> or we will only have unity 3d and unity 2d?
<jbicha> no, just Unity 3D & Unity 2D are on the CD
<kroson> jbicha: even for final version?
<jbicha> if you happened to have Gnome Shell or gnome-panel or whatever installed before, it would be updated though if you did an upgrade
<jbicha> kroson: yes, there is not enough room for everything on the CD, but Gnome Shell & other desktops are available for easy install
<jbicha> in the repositories
<kroson> jbicha: so there is no longer a way to have 2 panel gnome like in 11.04 and before?
<jbicha> kroson: that's not true, it's just not installed by default
<jbicha> install gnome-panel
<jbicha> It's the Gnome Fallback session and is an updated version of the Gnome 2 interface
<kroson> jbicha: is unity going to have customization like gnome 2 before?
<kroson> im really trying to enjoy it
<jbicha> could you be more specific about what customization you want?
<jbicha> some things are customizable; others aren't, but it's definitely not the same as Gnome 2
<kroson> and there are some things i do like in unity, but seems to lack polish :S
<kroson> jbicha: is it better than gnome 3's shell?
<kroson> because i haven't tried that one yet
<kroson> will try it now lol
<jbicha> you'll have to decide that for yourself, there are very strong opinions about which is better, whether the change is awesome or horrible
<kroson> jbicha: what do you use by the way?
<jbicha> they have a lot in common
<jbicha> these days I'm using Gnome Shell mostly
<jbicha> either desktop will take some time to learn how it works
<kroson> jbicha: thanks :)
<jbicha> by the way, if you install gnome-shell, you'll want to install gnome-themes-selected too
<jbicha> it's a packaging bug that it doesn't depend on that
<kroson> jbicha: are there any themes for unity?
<kroson> thats the thing it seems to lack :S
<jbicha> Unity is not completely themable
<jbicha> also there are very few GTK3 themes which both Unity & Gnome Shell require now
<kroson> tks :)
<kroson> jbicha: whats that package tnome-themes-selected for? it talks about the gnome 2 desktop
<jbicha> oops, gnome-themes-standard is what you want
<jbicha> it contains the Adwaita theme for Gnome Shell since Ambiance/Radiance don't fully support GS
<jbicha> gnome-themes-selected is basically obsolete
<kroson> yea, thats what i thought
<kroson> will test it now, brb
<man> hello i have ubuntu 11.10 alpha 2 with gnome-shell 3.1.3 installed ,i have a problem with themeSelector extension,when i go to the "themes" tab i don't see any themes available,here is a screenshot: http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=3nerg77xvr2qrzn&thumb=6
<man> anyone here?
<khamer> Hey trying to get my Logitech BT (though I don't need to run it in BT mode) keyboard to work, it shows a BT Mini-Receiver in lsusb but a hcitool scan returns "Device is not available; No such device"
<khamer> I'm actually not even convinced that the bluetooth service is running
<erle-> will ubuntu +1 have gnome 3.2?
<dgfger> why oneiric is so fail?
<Pici> Because its an alpha?
<om26er> yeah
<dgfger> it cannot be alpha 2 months before release
<charlie-tca> why not?
<yofel> dgfger: erm, alpha3 release is tomorrow, so it is very much alpha
<charlie-tca> We have not put out an alpha3 yet, and beta won't be for another month
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<dgfger> even nAUTILus crashes :(
<yofel> I think someone mentioned that, did you file a bug?
<IdleOne> alpha software tend to be buggy
<IdleOne> tends*
<mobidyc> does oneiric will come with the 3.0 linux kernel ?
<IdleOne> yes
<mobidyc> great, I need to imprve my brtfs slices ;)
<dgfger> because your distro is 'alpha' doesn't mean that upstream stable gnome became alpha too
<IdleOne> true but they kinda depend on each other
<IdleOne> if 1 is "broken" the other probably won't work properly
<charlie-tca> Normally, if you need something stable, using the development is not recommended
<charlie-tca> Normally, if you need something stable, using the development release is not recommended
<dgfger> i would but unity shell in natty is unusable and apparently won't get updates
<yofel> define unusable, and again, did you file bugs about your issues?
<dgfger> there's hundreds open bugs about unity
<dgfger> 778 to be precise
<yofel> and thousands about the rest of ubuntu. Are all the issues that you have reported there? If not they're unlikely to get ever fixed
<dgfger> but it's not important right now
<dgfger> what's important is that I have difficulties connecting to local network which I had in previous ubuntus
<yofel> wired or wireless?
<dgfger> wired of course, windows network
<yofel> ah, you mean samba, can't help there
<om26er> what should i install to get base kde i dont want to install the whole kubuntu-desktop package
<om26er> yofel, ^ :)
<yofel> try with kde-workspace, plasma-widget-networkmanagement, phonon-backend-gstreamer, plasma-desktop and maybe kdeplasma-addons
<yofel> kubuntu-default-settings would be a good idea too
<yofel> and kde-window-manager
<yofel> om26er: that *should* give you a working desktop I hope
<om26er> yofel, downloading now
<yofel> om26er: maybe dolphin too
<dgfger> where I report bug about vt?
<antihero> Hey guys. lately my system will seem slow so I'll open up htop and see that there are several Google Chrome processes that are maxing out my CPU. They don't appear to be related to any tabs etc, because killing them doesn't affect my active Chrome window.
<antihero> seems to be when opened by a 3rd party app such as musicbrainz picard
<sdimkov> so next alpha comes out tomorrow huh ?
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<wolter> does anybody know how to remove certain users from the login screen list?
<wolter> I get users like proxy in the list
<BUGabundo> you shouldn't
<BUGabundo> have you changed any of the user lists?
<BUGabundo> what login manager and DM are you using wolter?
<wolter> BUGabundo, not while conscious :/ is there some file I can check?
<wolter> BUGabundo, gdm
<Poopity> Yes hello
<burner> anyone out there able to help me get nvidia drivers working again?  I can use nouveau, but as soon as I change to nvidia in my xorg.conf and restart x, I get no dm
<burner> i tried "sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-current" to no avail
<LukeL> add nv.modeswitch=0 to your kernel line
<burner> I have to reboot then presumably?
<LukeL> yeah
<burner> werd... this something new because of linux 3.0?  or something I did wrong?  just curious
<LukeL> something i ran into awhile ago experiencing the same problem
<LukeL> not too sure of why
<burner> so where do I add this to my kernel line other than manually in grub when I boot?
<LukeL> sorry it's nouveau.modeswitch=0
<LukeL> you would add it to your /etc/default/grub.cfg
<LukeL> then update-grub
<burner> aww..  I was looking all over /boot
<LukeL> also, linux 3.0 is just a numbers game, there's nothing really big changing hehe
<burner> so i've heard, but it was just a thought that maybe some script was looking for 2.x blah blah... whatever... I'm rebooting... wish me luck... and thanks!
<LukeL> oh and its /etc/deafult/grub
<LukeL> no .cfg
<LukeL> good luck
 * burner found it!  :)
<burner__> still no nvidia love :(  damn you nouveau and your slightly pinkish hues!
<charlie-tca> um, it's not just nvidia
<LukeL> hm
<charlie-tca> ati will give that petty pink too
<charlie-tca> s/petty/pretty
<LukeL> sorry, that's the only idea i had to help
<ior3k> burner__: did you uninstall nouveau when trying to use nvidia-current?
<burner__> nope
<ior3k> burner: I don't think they coexist peacefully
<ior3k> try to wipe out all traces of nouveau
<ior3k> also just move xorg.conf away
<ior3k> (at least, I'm not using one)
<burner> you're not using one?!?!?
<ior3k> nope
<burner> wtf, I thought you had to
<burner> even if i delete it, it comes back
<yofel> with nvidia you have
<ior3k> well, x detects I'm using nvidia just fine
<yofel> not here, it loads nouveau instead
<yofel> but I ran into nouveau blocking nvidia too
<yofel> my workaround was to _delete_ the nouveau module and update initrd
<ior3k> $ ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ior3k> /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<ior3k> $
<yofel> well, I need a manual setting in xorg.conf anyway
<burner> ok... i apt-get removed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and nouveau-firmware and I'm aptitude reinstalling nvidia-current
 * burner remains hopeful :)
<ior3k> burner, I'd aptitude purge rather than remove
<ior3k> not sure if it makes a difference
<burner> werd, i can purge
<yofel> purge removes config files, remove doesn't
<ior3k> yeah
<ior3k> but I don't know if it makes a difference in this case
<ior3k> supposedly, it shouldn't
<ior3k> but who ever said computers were logical? ;)
<yofel> nah the X packages have no config files, so it only makes some difference in the dpkg database
<yofel> nothing that you notice though
<ior3k> alright, thanks for the info
<robin0800> gnome shell is now working and gnome-tweak-tool can change unity themes and icons happy day
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-04
<anadon> hey, what's the old grub2 reinstall after windows link?
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<anadon> boot-repair isn't findable--the repository can't be found.  error 404
<anadon> hey, I have an UEFI setup by windows and I need to get grub working.  The usual reinstalling isn't working.  Any idea how to get this to work?
<anadon> hello?
<anadon> hey, I have an UEFI setup by windows and I need to get grub working.  The usual reinstalling isn't working.  Any idea how to get this to work?
<head_victim> I've done a apt-get install gnome-shell but at the lightdm prompt everytime I try to log into gnome it gives me "unable to load session "gnome"" error box. Unity works perfectly but I wanted to see what the fuss about gnome shell was.
<Joymo> where did alpha 3 go, it looks like it was downloadable but removed ?
<Guest20271> does oneiric still ship with gnome classic? and what will happen to it during upgrade?
<dupondje> head_victim: you prolly missing some package :P
<dupondje> you have gnome-session?
<allandee> ok
<linuxfreaker> Hi
<allandee> hi
<linuxfreaker> I am here
<IdleOne> allandee linuxfreaker thank you for moving here in the proper channel :)
<linuxfreaker> Guys..I need help on Ubuntu 11.10 alpha with gcc
<IdleOne> much appreciated
<linuxfreaker> I installed gcc through apt-get install gcc and it got installed successfully
<allandee> linuxfreaker: so, the PATH environment variable -- it points among other things to /usr/bin for sure?
<allandee>  
<allandee> and ls -l /usr/bin/gcc says?
<linuxfreaker> But when i am running /usr/bin/gcc it threw the error root@km-vmqa-dhcp184:~/vmware-tools-distrib# gcc gcc: fatal error: no input files compilation terminated.
<linuxfreaker> root@km-vmqa-dhcp184:~/vmware-tools-distrib# ls -l /usr/bin/gcc lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2011-07-20 03:00 /usr/bin/gcc -> gcc-4.6
<allandee> that                            is expected though, that only means that gcc is in fact in /usr/bin/gcc -- and that you didn't provide any input files
<linuxfreaker> means ?
<linuxfreaker> okie
<allandee> how to you run the script?
<allandee> the vmware script?
<linuxfreaker> But why re-installing gcc even dint work for /usr/bin/gcc
<linuxfreaker> I think we shud first fix this
<linuxfreaker> Vmware -tools script comes ater
<linuxfreaker> after
<allandee>  /usr/bin/gcc is there and working as expected for now
<linuxfreaker> Why /usr/bin/gcc threw the error
<allandee> because you didn'
<allandee> t provide input files ;)
<linuxfreaker> ohh..u mean the command needs input files
<allandee> how do you run the script?
<linuxfreaker> ohk fine
<linuxfreaker> Let me tell u about vmware-tools then
<linuxfreaker> As you see http://pastebin.com/ChgLZC4M
<linuxfreaker> generally vmware-tools on Ubuntu needs compilations
<linuxfreaker> and need gcc and kernel-header files
<allandee> I have comments to address that, but first:
<allandee> the last line in that pastebin is this:
<allandee> Enter the path to the kernel header files for the 3.0-3-server kernel? /lib64/modules/3.0-3-server/build/kernel
<linuxfreaker> Allandee: Here is the complete Installing VMware Tools.  In which directory do you want to install the binary files? [/usr/bin]  What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)? [/etc]  What is the directory that contains the init scripts? [/etc/init.d]  In which directory do you want to install the daemon files? [/usr/sbin]  In which directory do you want to install the library files? [/usr/lib/v
<linuxfreaker> Sorry
<linuxfreaker> Here is the new pastebin : http://pastebin.com/ZAfpagF1
<allandee>  checking
<linuxfreaker> thnx
<allandee> just to make sure "The path "/lib64/modules/3.0-3-server/build/kernel" is not a valid path to the
<allandee> 3.0-3-server kernel headers." is the last line you see?
<linuxfreaker> yes
<linuxfreaker> Do u want more lines?
<allandee> no
<linuxfreaker> All it says after the step is WARNING: This program cannot compile any modules for the following reason(s)...  - This program could not find a valid path to the gcc binary.  Please ensure that the gcc binary is installed on this sytem.  - This program could not find a valid path to the kernel headers of the running kernel.  Please ensure that the header files for the running kernel are installed on this sytem.
<linuxfreaker> That is what it skips and goes ahead
<allandee> what does "uname -a" say?
<linuxfreaker> 3.0-3-server #4-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 1 09:50:36 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<allandee> does "ls -D /lib64" give a sane result?
<linuxfreaker> yes
<linuxfreaker> http://pastebin.com/myV5eDRE
<allandee> http://pastebin.com/myV5eDRE
<allandee> ooops
<allandee> what do you have in your /lib64/modules?  do you have the stuff for 3.0.3 there?
<allandee> (and if not, why would the script try to link to it?)
<linuxfreaker> ls 3.0.0-7-generic  3.0.0-7-server  3.0.0-7-virtual  3.0-3-server
<linuxfreaker> yes
<linuxfreaker> its there
<allandee> but no link from 3.0.3 to anything
<linuxfreaker> http://pastebin.com/RPqTqCwe
<linuxfreaker> no
<linuxfreaker> root@km-vmqa-dhcp184:/lib64/modules# ls -la 3.0-3-server total 4208 drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   4096 2011-08-04 04:37 . drwxr-xr-x  6 root root   4096 2011-08-03 07:19 .. lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     35 2011-07-01 09:43 build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0-3-server
<allandee> try to apt-get install linux-headers-3.0.3
<allandee> but
<allandee> they should be there hang on
<linuxfreaker> linux-headers-3.0.0-7 is already the newest version
<allandee> no, it looks like everything should be there, do you have linux-headers-3.0.3 installed?  (the obvious question last) ;)
<linuxfreaker> linux-headers-3.0-3-server is already the newest version.
<allandee> apt-cache search linux-headers-3.*
<allandee> ?
<allandee> any 3.0.3?
<linuxfreaker> ?
<linuxfreaker> root@km-vmqa-dhcp184:/lib64/modules# apt-cache search linux-headers-3.* linux-headers-3.0.0-7 - Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.0.0 linux-headers-3.0.0-7-generic - Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64 linux-headers-3.0.0-7-server - Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on x86_64 linux-headers-3.0.0-7-virtual - Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64 linux-headers-3.0-3-server - Li
<linuxfreaker> root@km-vmqa-dhcp184:/lib64/modules# apt-cache search linux-headers-3.* linux-headers-3.0.0-7 - Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.0.0 linux-headers-3.0.0-7-generic - Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64 linux-headers-3.0.0-7-server - Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on x86_64 linux-headers-3.0.0-7-virtual - Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64 linux-headers-3.0-3-server - Li
<linuxfreaker> Sorry
<linuxfreaker> http://pastebin.com/bVGdgFar
<allandee> oops, I meant 3.*3
<allandee> but:
<linuxfreaker> ok let me see
<allandee> the script is looking for the kernel header files in /lib64/modules/<version>-server/build/kernel
<linuxfreaker> http://pastebin.com/uf9eyype
<linuxfreaker> yes
<allandee> and that seems unorthodox
<linuxfreaker> I did suppiled that but it dint work
<linuxfreaker> why?
<allandee> and, I thought, maybe a new scheme with 3.0
<allandee> right
<linuxfreaker> I think Linux 3.0 has something to do here
<linuxfreaker> You guys dont wait for Linus Torvald to make it GA either
<linuxfreaker> :)
<linuxfreaker> Very Quick :)
<allandee> hehe
<linuxfreaker> But I respect Ubuntu ..thats my fav distro
<linuxfreaker> Will be out for another 20 mins for tea
<linuxfreaker> thanx allendee for the support
<linuxfreaker> wish if someone can try installing gcc on ubuntu alpha2
<linuxfreaker> I am installing a fresh copy again to see what is going wrong
<allandee> I've run dry short of stupid forcing, like "ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.3-64 /lib64/modules/3.0.3/server/build/kernel"
<allandee> you can see where the linux-headers package puts the header-files with "dpkg -L <package-name>" after it's installed.  ln -s that directory to /lib64/modules/3.0.3-server/build/kernel -- that's the best I can do, cheesy as frack, but I can't wrap my head around how that script ends on that being the cool location to look for the headerfiles
<allandee> I tried making the script inherit the environment variables "CPATH", "C_INCLUDE_PATH" and "CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH", btw, and passing -- -I<path> that weirdly is interpreted, but not passed on to the compiler.
<linuxfreaker> i m back
<linuxfreaker> linking dint work
<allandee> is there a different error, then?
<linuxfreaker> I am going to try in fresh ubuntu
<allandee> ok
<linuxfreaker> apt-get install build-essentail getting fine
<linuxfreaker> 2 min to go
<allandee> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you will still have no header files in "/lib64/modules/3.0.3/server/build/kernel" - but maybe that monster script decides to look elsewhere, idk
<linuxfreaker> The same erro allen
<linuxfreaker> Seems like the vmware script is unable to find the gcc and kernel-header in fresh too
<linuxfreaker> But surprisngly it worked in Alpha 1
<Machtin> hummm.. i got a xonar dx and can't unmute the s/pdif, any ideas?
<Machtin> although! in phonon i can test the speakers and they work. but movies and music (vlc and amarok) won't play
<Machtin> solved :D
<kavurt> is kubuntu oneiric alpha available?
<Ian_Corne> I'm really going crazy with this ctrl+tab hijacking
<Ian_Corne> and there's no way i can disable it
<Ian_Corne> changed it in the ccsm unity plugin
<Ian_Corne> but it's still acts on ctrl+tab
<ephan> I have a question about Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric, Daily Builds
<ephan> I'd like to know if I can use Wifi Internet if I run a daily build of it live
<iceroot> ephan: i would suggest if you have questions like that to not use a daily-build. instead run the stbale-release 11.04
<ephan> iceroot, I need to use the daily build in order to build Unity
<ephan> And I'm wondering if live, I can use the internet. When I used 11.04 Daily Builds, I could not
<iceroot> ephan: try it
<Ian_Corne> My 0.02EUR, try it
<Ian_Corne> damn iceroot !
<iceroot> ephan: depending on the wifi-chip and if it is supported
<Ian_Corne> it should work
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: just to slow .)
<Ian_Corne> *should*
<ephan> iceroot, maybe I should repose my question. I tried it, and I could only log in as guest, and to use internet I needed a guest password, which I didn't have because I never set up. Thanks
<iceroot> ephan: i think we should start at another point. why do you need to build unity?
<ephan> iceroot, I want to try the Bitesize bugs campaign
<iceroot> ephan: there should be an info on the live-cd/download-page what are the logins
<ephan> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ This is where I downloaded it from, and I could not find any information on logins. Thanks
<iceroot> ephan: google says user is "ubuntu" without a password
<sdimkov> At what time is alpha 3 coming out today ?
<sdimkov> At what time is alpha 3 coming out today ? ?
<om26er> sooooooon
<vega-> sdimkov: 17:29:37 ... approx.
<sdimkov> vega-: I'm not sure if you're just kidding with me :)  What do you mean by that time? And do you refer to GMT time or something else?
<Pici> sdimkov: Like all Ubuntu releases there is no set time for it to be released.
<sdimkov> Pici: I see, thanks.
<vega-> they never learn
<anadon> Hey, I'm trying to get my computer to dual boot windows on a gpt disk .  boot-repair isn't working.  Anyone know how I can boot my brick?
<BLZbubba> is upstart part of the next ubuntu?  any chance of it going away in an upcoming release?
<BLZbubba> i want to use ubuntu server but not until upstart is gone
<geser> BLZbubba: yes, and I didn't hear of any plans to replace upstart
<geser> the transition cost from upstart to something else (like systemd) is too big for too little benefit
<Pici> If it were to go away, I wouldn't expect it until after 12.04
<anadon> Hey, I'm trying to get my computer to dual boot windows on a gpt disk .  boot-repair isn't fixing Grub2.  Anyone know how I can boot my brick?
<BLZbubba> geser: upstart is bad enough that it would be worth it IMO
 * burner really wishes X with nvidia were working instead of this nouveau-not-work-so-good-with-my-dual-monitors driver :|
<BLZbubba> burner: i use nouveau with 2 monitors on nvidia and it has been pretty good
<BLZbubba> what problems are you having?
<burner> they mirror each other
<burner> and the second one is supposed to go 1920x1080, but it goes 1680x1050 from the top left
<burner> and i want to play heroes of newerth... i assume i need nvidia vs. nouveau for that
<gjl> is alpha 3 still on track to be released today?
<fashun> I am using alpha 3 downloaded from the daily build
<Ian_Corne> burner: yes
<BLZbubba> burner: yeah for 3d games nouveau will not be your friend.  what's wrong with the nvidia driver?
<BLZbubba> you should be able to just load the package
<quzi> come on where's that alpha 3.. How can we find out when it comes out ?
<Ian_Corne> keep tryin http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-3
<Ian_Corne> :p
<geser> BLZbubba: there was a discussion in May 2011 about systemd, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-May/thread.html if you are interested
<Pici> quzi: Why don't you just grab the daily iso if you're so eager?
<quzi> Pici: not the same :P
<quzi> geser: are you saying ubuntu will switch from upstart to systemd ?  I thought that ain't happening.. not after all the money spent on upstart
<quzi> ?
<geser> quzi: no, it won't happen as far as I know but a user started a discussion in May if Ubuntu switches or not
<quzi> geser: what's your oppinion on systemd VS upstart ?
<geser> quzi: I don't know neither upstart nor systemd good enough to have an opinion about it
<burner> BLZbubba: the package being nvidia-current right?  I have it...  I've removed all nouveau.  I aptitude reinstalled it... Then I created an xorg.conf with sudo nvidia-xconfig, but I get no DM when I try.  If I remove xorg.conf, it goes back to nouveau or nv presumably
<genii-around> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<burner> i'll give that a shot... thanks
<genii-around> burner: If you have a line like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nouveau.modeset=1" in /etc/default/grub for instance, the nouveau driver loads and the nvidia doesn't even if it's installed
<quzi> !next
<BLZbubba> burner: you should try the nvidia config utility, and turn on twinview
<BLZbubba> iirc it is just nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<BLZbubba> nvidia-something
<BLZbubba> geser: daily iso?
<BLZbubba> quzi: upstart needs better tools, there are situations where it just stops with no messages on what went wrong - e.g. i had an nfs server in /etc/fstab that was down, and ubuntu server wouldn't boot and had no error message anywhere
<BLZbubba> i would hate it less if it were more mature in that regard - e.g. if it were easy to make it write everything it does to a log file
<BLZbubba> it is almost unusable in container environments e.g. openvz
<quzi> BLZbubba: I see what you mean. And seems like systemd is far more actively developed. Or at least a glance at their repos shows a clear difference
<quzi> do you think Ubuntu would consider replacing upstart? I mean that's the trend right now :D It's fedora, opensuse and others switching at the moment
<maco> given canonical makes upstart, i doubt it
<micahg> quzi: that was tabled until after the LTS
<maco> also, ChromeOS uses upstart too, not everybody's switching away from upstart...just away from SysV Init
<yofel> BLZbubba: nfs mount stopping the boot is actually mountall hanging with a plymouth prompt on what to do
<BLZbubba> i understand RHEL 7 will drop upstart at least.  that is a positive step
<BLZbubba> yofel: yeah that could be it, except my 10.04 servers don't show any kind of prompt when this happens
<BLZbubba> it is a cool concept, once it matures it will be great
<BLZbubba> maybe if it had a boot method where it gives you a "yes/no" prompt for every possible service
<yofel> hm, shouldn't happen. Try adding 'nobootwait' as mount option. Not documented anywhere I could see, but should help
<BLZbubba> yofel: well the problem was that mountall just failed and so it didnt emit the event that the next step needed
<BLZbubba> it wasn't waiting for anything, init just stopped initting
<yofel> it didn't fail, is simply waited for user action - which never happened
<BLZbubba> i'll try hosing my mythbuntu system tonight and see what happens.  it is 11.04
<quzi> no alpha 3 yet ?/
<h00k> So, I'm seeing my wireless card, broadcom fail.
<h00k> I cannot connect to a wpa2 network, where should I report the bug against?
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658769/
<h00k> Oh, printing moved to over there ->
 * h00k points to power button menu
<h00k> printing appears to be broken, 'lpd' keeps crashing
<h00k> but lpd doesn't appear to exist
<antihero> sound has randomly stopped working
<antihero> my card shows up under lspci though
<jjgalvez__> does anyone know if Oneiric will be friendlier within virtualbox? Natty really does not work very will within Virtualbox
<xxx> jjgalvez__: what problems do you experince?
<jjgalvez__> none specifically with Oneiric, (I've not tried it yet) but with natty there are several performance issues with it being run within virtualbox, I think they all have to do with compiz because it works a little better with unity-2d. Note the last version of ubuntu worked great in virtualbox even with composting turned on
<xxx> oh sorry I didn't understand your question in first place :)  I thought you have problems with Natty  as VB host but you have as a guest. No clues here..
<jjgalvez__> actually I've been using it both as a guest and a host :) I run Natty on my desktop and then have VB with another instance of natty in it. I like to keep a vm for playing with stuff, much easier to rebuild broken VM then totally hose my desktop
<dermaster> hello
<dermaster> can i get help
<xxx> hey where's the alpha 3
<xxx> ?
<xxx> 4 is close to end
<xxx> I mean 4th of aug.
<IAmNotThatGuy> xxx, alpha 3 is the testing version 3. Beta is the final(stable) release
<IAmNotThatGuy> it has some bugs
<xxx> IAmNotThatGuy: And how is that relating to my question?  :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<antihero> helloo
<antihero> anything that would have broken envy24 module or something?
<IdleOne> xxx: it doesn't. Alpha3 will be released when it is released, soonish.
<IAmNotThatGuy> erm! wait. xxx sorry. I am about to bed. sleepy. sorry for the wrong reply
 * IAmNotThatGuy read that where as what :|
<xxx> no worries :)
<xxx> at least does anybody know where to check if it is released ?
<xxx> it was supposed to be out today.
<xxx> I'm only checking at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-3/
<xxx> oh
<xxx> I just wrote it and they published it :D
<xxx> hurrey
<antihero> How do I make alsa re-detect my soundcards
<Pici> xxx: Its out when the email goes out.
<xxx> on which ml ?
<Pici> ubuntu-announce or ubuntu-devel-announce, I forget which one
<antihero> Hello?
<xxx> Pici: I think they're rleasing at as we speak. Checkout http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-3/           it is clearly different from    http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Pici> I know some issues with the xubuntu iso are still being worked out.  Hopefully that won't result in a re-spin of the other isos though.
<IdleOne> Pici: both does list I think
<IdleOne> lists*
<IdleOne> or I am signed up to both
<h00k> This is my wireless after trying to connect to a WPA2 wireless network: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658769/ Any protips as to where I should report this against
<antihero> Help?
<antihero> Is anyone actually there?
<Pici> antihero: clearly
<Pici> antihero: But if we don't know the answer to your question, we aren't all going to say that.
<DASDSDADS> hi
<antihero> ok
<antihero> Hmm, it shows up in /proc/asound/cards, but not aplay-l
<antihero> which is really odd. When I do alsa reload, a window from KDE comes up telling me the cards have been removed (?!)
<antihero> which would make sense if it had found them in the first place
<antihero> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=11582607bf4309b6537ff0f3f62a8037a8e38792
<antihero> this has information on my alsa problem
<antihero> Yeah so my system is turning off my soundcards :S
<BUGabundo> evening folks of the mighty land of the writing
<antihero> Hey BUGabundo
<antihero> if you scroll up you can see me whining about broken sound
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> no alpha3 for Xubuntu
<antihero> BUGabundo: Any idea why my kernel would be disabling my soundcards?
<BUGabundo> antihero: no backlog
<BUGabundo> feel free to PM me it, if I can help
<xxx> I want my Alpha 3! :D  not coming out today ?
<BUGabundo> stop whinning
<BUGabundo> get a daily
<xxx> it's what irc channels are for
<BUGabundo> :P
<Ian_Corne> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-3/
<xxx> Ian-Corne: I've been checking this every 2 minuts, I guess they changed the title to alpha 3 few minutes ago :)
<xxx> somebody said we'll get email on either <ubuntu-announce>  or <ubuntu-devel-announce>  but that haven't happen yet
<BUGabundo> this is funky
<BUGabundo> $ pkill -9 chromium-browser
<BUGabundo> is not killing chromium :S
<Ian_Corne> I just changed the 2 to 3
<Ian_Corne> in the url
<coz_>  hey all
<BUGabundo> hey coz_
<coz_> BUGabundo,  hey guy ")
<poolie> hi
<poolie> i just upgraded to oneiric and now the delay from login to having my desktop up has got very long
<poolie> something like 45s
<poolie> on a machine where it was previously quite fast
<poolie> is this a known problem?
<alex_mayorga> anyone else with broken virtualbox?
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-05
<Daekdroom> poolie, yes
<poolie> thanks
<anthony96> Hi, I just made a live CD of 11.10 alpha 3 and when it booted it loaded everything the way its supposed to but the mouse was black is this a bug or because the ATI drivers are not installed?
<bp0> what does forced fallback mode mean in ubuntu?
<jbicha> bp0: I don't believe that button does anything in Ubuntu
<bp0> huh
<bp0> is there some package that allows the fallback mode?
<bp0> ive got gnome-shell installed
<bp0> if I set the fallback mode button and then restart into the GNOME session it causes an error and fails
<mrdeb> who tried 1110 today
<jbicha> bp0: that button is supposed to run the Gnome Fallback session (which requires you to have gnome-session-fallback
<jbicha> and gnome-panel installed) but I don't think the button will work
<jbicha> oh nm, it does work, it's just not needed since you can pick your session when you log in
<bp0> ic
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> when is 1110 stable
<h00k> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<h00k> mrdeb: check that ^
<mrdeb> can you jsut tell me
<h00k> mrdeb: I don't know offhand, but that wiki does.
<mrdeb> ok well i will try it
<joint> who upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 alpha 3?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> i am using kubuntu 11.10, with kde 4.7, i have installed from daily build, i like to try telepathy-kde, i have added the ppa and even after adding it, i am not able to find the package in muon
<phoenix_firebrd> apt find the package
<phoenix_firebrd> why didnt the muon packager manager list it
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Alpha 3 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-3/ | Known Issues: Keyboard & mouse not working in X? See http://pad.lv/807306
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Alpha 3 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-3/
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Alpha 3 released: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Alpha3
<IdleOne> thanks for fixing that rww
<adreanalink> How can I let my system see packet I installed manually from make??
<bazhang> !checkinstall | adreanalink
<ubottu> adreanalink: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<adreanalink> have the checkinstall  be supported by the configure file in the packet i'm installing?
<tsimpson> adreanalink: no, checkinstall just puts the installed files into a package, so the package manager can see it
<adreanalink> ok
<adreanalink> so what's the goal installing with make?
<tsimpson> just read the link, it shows instructions
<adreanalink> yes, it says to me how can I install with checkinstall and I will use it surely
<adreanalink> but now I would know the goal of the make command, thus in the link it says it's not reccomended
<sagaci> what's the equiv for gconf-editor in oneiric
<jbicha> sagaci: some settings are still in gconf-editor, others are in dconf-editor
<sagaci> jbicha: thanks for the advice
<jita> if i only do programming in django/python and use vim mostly, could i install alpha 3 without having problems ?
<bazhang> jita, well it's alpha, so the usual caveats
<jita> ok will stick with 11.04 for the time being
<jita> bazhang: do you recommend doing dist-upgrade on 11.04 ?
<bazhang> jita, the previous alpha worked wonderfully well for me, best to keep on th e lookoout here for problems if you do
<bazhang> jita, version upgrade you mean?
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<jita> bazhang: i havent changed the sources yet
<jita> bazhang: no it only shows the upgrading of kernel
<bazhang> jita, thats not the way to do it
<jita> bazhang: so you dont recommend doing dist-upgrade only apt-get upgrade ?
<jita> bazhang: i dont want to upgrade to alpha
<bazhang> jita, from 11.04 to 11.10?
<jita> bazhang: no i dont want to upgrade to 11.10
<bazhang> dist-upgrade has Zero to do with version upgrade
<jita> bazhang: should i use it on 11.04 ?
<bazhang> jita, are packages held back?
<jita> bazhang: yes kernel
<jita> bazhang: newer one is available
<bazhang> jita, which one
<jita> bazhang: 2.6.38 i guess
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in terminal please
<jita> bazhang: no lsb modules, natty 11.04
<bazhang> jita, sure, if you wish, or just wait for the other packages
<jita> bazhang: wait for the other packages ?
<bazhang> jita, the ones causing the holding back
<jita> bazhang: currently 2.6.38-8 is installed and 2.6.38-10 is available using dist-upgrade
<bazhang> jita, your choice really.
<jita> bazhang: would you do it ?
<bazhang> jita, probably not, I'd just wait a day or two for the other packages to arrive, then do the whole lot
<jita> bazhang: apt-get upgrade never installs newer kernels ?
<bazhang> jita, sure it does.
<jita> bazhang: why doesnt it install 2.6.38-10 then ?
<bazhang> jita, held back?
<Trewas> jita: kernel versions usually change the package name, so dist-upgrade is required
<jita> Trewas: is it advised to do that ?
<iceroot> jita: bazhang apt-get upgrade does not install new kernels
<iceroot> jita: bazhang just apt-get dist-upgrade does
<Trewas> jita: well yes, otherwise you won't get the new kernel
<sagaci> just wondering if there's any workarounds for the automatic login bug, where it doesn't autologin, even if you set it to AL
<BUGabundo> guud afternuun fluks
<diverse_izzue> as of today, i can't login to gnome, just to unity. is it maybe because of today's update to gnome-session? anyone else with that problem?
<oimon> diverse_izzue: i seem to have the same problem as you
<diverse_izzue> oimon, thanks for the confirmation. also, does login take longer than it used to?
<oimon> diverse_izzue: i saw the wallpaper for a long time then the nautilus menu appeared , but no gnome-panel etc
<diverse_izzue> oimon, exactly the same here
<diverse_izzue> ok, i'll report a bug
<oimon> hmm now my unity isn't logging in..
<oimon> ah here it is ..took a long time
<diverse_izzue> oimon, that's what i meant :-)
<diverse_izzue> oimon, #821477 maybe you can give it an "affects me too"
<oimon> bug 821477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 821477 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-session update breaks login to gnome-shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821477
<diverse_izzue> waaaaaah ,my dear gnome-shell!
<oimon> i still see a battery icon in unity althoguh i have a desktop :-\
<h00k> oimon: I have the same thing, yep ;)
<oimon> wondering if it's intended, but will be replaced with a better icon
<h00k> It doesn't make sense on a desktop
<oimon> i'll raise a bug
<h00k> I wasn't sure what to file it against
<oimon> h00k: good point
<oimon> been looking through gsettings but can't find a way to tell it that it's a desktop
<oimon> i assume gnome-power-manager?
<BUGabundo> why why oh why!!!
<BUGabundo> why is chromium using over 5GBs of ram???
<BUGabundo> I want my RAM back!!!!! https://plus.google.com/110546133384368429145/posts/4DjriLZaUNF
<coz_> BUGabundo,  i got a  "404" on that link :(
<BUGabundo> coz_: what's your Plus id?
<coz_> oh
<BUGabundo> s/id/handler/
<oimon> was it a rhetorical quiestion? because about:memory tells u why :)
<patdk-wk> heh, stil lbetter than my firefox using 24gigs
<patdk-wk> oimon, you have a ups connected?
<oimon> patdk-wk: nope
<patdk-wk>  Ialways get the battery icon on my systems with the usb ups cable plugged in
<oimon> (gnome-settings-daemon:1420): power-plugin-WARNING **: not connected
<oimon> i get this in .xsession-errors
<oimon> i think it affects all desktop users
<BUGabundo> oimon: if I could even use my laptop before I killed it !!
<TomSlominski> hello. I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, and my PC hangs on boot with: "Checking battery state..."
<TomSlominski> I don't even have a battery.
<BUGabundo> TomSlominski: I had that long ago... it fixed itself
<BUGabundo> using a daily image?
<TomSlominski> no, update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> beats me
<BUGabundo> try in recovery mode
<TomSlominski> okay
<TomSlominski> its loading really slowly... my PC has been behaving weird recently, i think my processor might have exploded or something.
<TomSlominski> I am loving the recovery background! :D Am I just resuming now?
<charlie-tca> update/clean packages first
<charlie-tca> or is it fix broken packages, maybe, then clean
<TomSlominski> charlie-tca: "dpkg Repair broken packages"?
<charlie-tca> sounds right
<charlie-tca> it just goes and looks for updates, if nothing is broken.
<TomSlominski> okay, should I resume normal boot now?
<TomSlominski> okay, i resumed and ive got a text login prompt. ill login and try to start lightdm
<hv> few questions re oneiric: 1. Has aptitude become noticably slower? 2. Is "man gsettings" broken?
<charlie-tca> TomSlominski: MIght have to do a restart yet.
<TomSlominski> it lives!
<charlie-tca> hv: No manual entry for gsettings
<TomSlominski> I think it's really weird how Ubuntu sees some wi-fi networks without having Wi-Fi hardware connected to it.
<charlie-tca> hv: I try not to use aptitude
<TomSlominski> wow, Unity is so much faster than Gnome 3.
<hv> hv: why? what is wrong with aptitude?
<charlie-tca> For me? It is much easier to use apt-get or synaptic package manager
<hv> oops!
<hv> *facepalm*
<Bronek> I am just burn U 10.10! :)
<hv> Bronek: you mean 11.10?
<Bronek> *burning
<Bronek> sorry 11.10 :p
<escott> i just updated from 11.04 to alpha my laptop which has btrfs on /. because btrfsck is useless I had removed the symlink from fsck.btrfs to btrfsck which made the 11.04 boot skip the check, but now the 11.10 boot is complaining. any idea why that would be
<Pici> hv: I'm not on Oneiric on this computer, but manpages.ubuntu.com claims that the manpage for 'gsettings' exists, but it appars to be blank. Is that what you're seeing?
<spacebug-> will there be no option to use a screensaver or to never set the screen to go blank in 11.10 ? (all I can see is to just let it go blank and that option you cannot disable just set different times)
<hv> /usr/share/man/man1/gsettings.1.gz says Man generation disabled. ...
<hv> where would the manual be then?
<Pici> hv: I'd file a bug, unless its mentioned in the changelogs since the version in natty.
<hv> against libglib2.0-bin?
<Pici> Yes.
<hv> sure.
<hv> gnome-panels are totoally gone, right? I need just one panel that apparently didn't make it to Unity, [yet].  It is the one corresponding to gnome-system-monitor, which shows CPU/Network/Mem/etc usage. Perhaps you know about it or maybe there is an alternative?
 * patdk-wk so far can't stand unity or gnome3
<patdk-wk> and still using gnome-panel in oneiric
<hv> patdk-wk: how?
<hv> what do you install to get them?
<patdk-wk> thought I just installed gnome-panel
<hv> oh, and with which session type?
 * patdk-wk finds where he put 11.10
<hv> btw, what happened to "User defined session"s? I have a ~/.xsession but noone seems to pick it up.
<patdk-wk> gnome classic
<TomSlominski> is there any way to configure the ubuntu panel?
<TomSlominski> unity*
<hv> +1 !
<TomSlominski> hmm? I am running 11.10
<hv> TomSlominski: I mean I would be happy, too, if someone answered that question
<TomSlominski> hv: Oh, right :D
<hv> TomSlominski: btw, what would you like to change? add new items to the "panel"?
<TomSlominski> hv: stop it from autohiding
<hv> the left panel you mean? there was a setting for that
<TomSlominski> hv: yeah
<hv> I could access it in gconf-editor. I am looking to find that setting in gsettings which does not have a manual, yet.
<hv> I am looking for the same thing, as we speak!
<TomSlominski> Right, time to sort out GRUB :)
<hv> TomSlominski: Apparently settings are now kept in ~/.config/dconf/user which is a binary file. Gonna find out how to access this database ...
<TomSlominski> hv: there is a way of accessing dconf, I think. let me get my Linux Format out :)
<hv> installing dconf-tools ...
<TomSlominski> hv: apparetnly there is a "gsettings command line tool"
<hv> TomSlominski: yeah, but I cannot find the manual for gsettings
<TomSlominski> and you can do things like: "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theeme 'Clearlooks'"
<TomSlominski> hv: I'm under Fedora 15 right now and I've got the manual for gsettings
<TomSlominski> hv: is there any way to export it?
<hv> I guess gsettings is kinda modelled after "defaults" in OSX.
<hv> which implies it is fast, and you should access it through "gsettings COMMMAND ..." commands
<hv> dconf-editor from the package dconf-tools is good so far.
<hv> I just need to find the name of the key
<hv> can you upload the man page somewhere? (probably the file /usr/share/man/man1/gsettings.1.gz)
<hv> or actually, let me search for it online ...
<hv> ok, found one, nevermind
<hv> got to blow up dconf imported keys (from gconf). brb.
<epifanio> hi all
<epifanio> can i receive support about ubuntu 11.10 here ?
<epifanio> after an apt-get update , upgrade .. it stop to works (before it was working) i'm on a macbookpro 2.2
<epifanio> i instaslled the mac iso image
<epifanio> .. the problem is the battery check step (i know my battery is in a bad state .. but it's really odd it doesn't allow me to boot)
<epifanio>  it stop the boot promp at the step : check battery state
<jtaylor> when did you upgrade?
<charlie-tca> epifanio: boot to recovery mode and try "dpkg Repair broken packages"
<epifanio> charlie-tca: what's the syntax to use in the shell ?
<charlie-tca> you don't get a recovery menu?
<epifanio> iìm in root shell
<epifanio> with networking
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<epifanio> ok tring
<charlie-tca> I think that does almost the same as repair in the menu
<jtaylor> make sure lightdm-greeter-gtk is installed
<charlie-tca> good point, that needs to be there too
<jakemp> suspend doesn't seem to be working too well for me.
<dsathe> yeah A BUG
<dsathe> how do i get adwaita to work on oneric ?
<dsathe> sans the not so pretty windo borders of the light themes
<epifanio> i tried to do upgrade dist-upgrade .. at boot i have again "checking battery state and no boot"
<epifanio> i didn't find a opackage lightdm-greeter-gtk
<dsathe> epifanio:
<dsathe> drop to tty1
<dsathe> fire x
<dsathe> using startx for now
<dsathe> :D
<dsathe> then go fix it
<epifanio> dsathe: how to drop to tty1 ?  i tried ctrl+alt+f1 .. but doesn't work, i'm in the root shell with networking
<epifanio> ok
<epifanio> i did it .. i'm logged in and X is working
<epifanio> dsath : what about the step "then go to fix it"
<epifanio> thanks to suggest me startx !!! i did it from root :  su username ; startx
<guest-fPtt7c> peps, i've a problem i cannot enter neither unity shell nor gnome-shell
<guest-fPtt7c> just a blackscreen appears-(the cursor doesn't move), but i can acces from guest acount
<dsathe> install gtk-lightdm greater
<dsathe> not too sure of exact package name
<dsathe> look for it in synaptic
<guest-fPtt7c> someone knows hot to determinate the problem?
<charlie-tca> epifanio: lightdm-gtk-greeter is the real name
<epifanio> thanks!
<jamesbond2> hi, how can I install non patched upstream packages?
<h00k> jamesbond2: er, like...old packages? or, what do you mean?
<jamesbond2> i need do some testing for gnome because of a bug
<tensorpudding> the alpha 3 repos are up, right?
<tensorpudding> update-manager -d can't find the new release
<epifanio> now all works fine, thank you very much to All for your powerfull support!!!
<dsathe> :)
<om26er> is there a workaround or something for the cursor movement delay after key press???
<om26er> cursor does not move for a second or so :/
<om26er> its gnome specific, does not happen in KDE
<guest-m9hLDG> i cannot enter neither unity shell nor gnome shell, i always get a black screen, but i can use the guest session.hpw i determine what's the problem?
<hv> guest-m9hLDG: for me, it took a long time before either of those work for the first time. is your hard disk led blinking while the screen is blank?
<guest-m9hLDG> hv, no
<guest-m9hLDG> hv, i've use gnome-shell it was working a few days ago
<hv> perhaps you need to move your old configurations out of the way. at least temporarily move ~/.config, ~/.gconf, ~/.local to another directory, try again, and see if it is still the same.  Also look at ~/.xsession-errors and see if you find any clues there.
<guest-m9hLDG> hv, ok, wait a while
<hv> first check the ~/.xsession-errors, though
<guest-m9hLDG> hv,  it doesn't exist
<guest-m9hLDG> i cannot move my folders because of i'm in a guest session
<guest-m9hLDG> will try to do in console mode
<guest-m9hLDG> hv, done, i'll reboot
<guest-I271GZ> hv, didn't work, still get black screen
<MistaMaze> hi all
<BUGabundo> hey MistaMaze
<MistaMaze> is it possible to use gnome3 without the shell but with the gnome-panel in oneiric?
<MistaMaze> to have gnome-core3 but gnome2-feeling?
<trism> MistaMaze: install gnome-session-fallback and then select Gnome Classic on the login screen
<MistaMaze> that's all?
<trism> MistaMaze: yes, assuming you have a default ubuntu-desktop install of oneiric
<MistaMaze> i like to get rid of these nasty unity/gnome-shell crap (but need newest ubuntu version for full sandy bridge support)
<MistaMaze> and other desktops (fvwm,awesome,kde) didnet attract me that well
<MistaMaze> thanks trism for ya help
<MistaMaze> i will give a try on this fallback-packet
<MistaMaze> bye
<MistaMatze> hello again
<MistaMatze> gnome-session-fallback worked fine. is it also possible to get my old gnome2-look back? do i need to install more packages for this?
<Daekdroom> Nope, it's not possible.
<Daekdroom> The old gnome-panel is replaced for good and the current one is what you get in gnome-session-fallback
<Daekdroom> That is, not customizable and mimetizing gnome shell
<MistaMatze> ok
<rww> holding down Alt while right-clicking things in gnome-panel 3 tends to be useful, btw
<xxy> how do I run Gnome3 in Ubuntu 11.10 ?   I know I need gnome-shell package installed.. I can see that lightDM has option gnome from it sessions.. But what do I miss?  I still can't get it working
<dr_willis> cant get it working here either xxy . gnome session here just loaded Unity.
<xxy> dr_willis: here it doesn't even load unity. It seems to try loading some fallback for Gnome3 (something like gnome 2.30) but it can't load that as well
<dr_willis> gnome3 is still a work in progress i guess
<rww> ubuntu dev releases aren't generally usable for me until beta or RC anyway :P
<BUGabundo> rww: LIES!!!!!!
<rww> as you can all see, using crack builds of Ubuntu may render you less than sane.
<BUGabundo> :)
<h00k> funkyHat: said stable software is for grandparents and servers.
<BUGabundo> h00k: don't say that
<BUGabundo> I've been hammering  qMail for the past few hours
<h00k> BUGabundo: That's what funkyHat said!
<BUGabundo> h00k: what do you and funkyHat have against charlie-tca ? :O
<h00k> BUGabundo: notta thing :)
<jbicha> Daekdroom: /j #dyne
<jbicha> sorry aobut
<Daekdroom> What?
<jbicha> I can't type today
<jbicha> sorry about that
<Hanmac> i had an new problem my system does not find my onboard soundcard anymore ... dmesg does not show me any sound or audio .... and dkms has problems with its conf so i can not build the images again
<guest-I271GZ> ang1234
<BUGabundo> nice passworkd guest-I271GZ
<guest-I271GZ> is for bringing attentio to me :)
<guest-I271GZ> i cannot star my session, neither unity nor gnome-shell i just shows a black screen and my cursor, i can acces by the guest acount but i don't know what could be the problem of my session
<jbicha> guest-I271GZ: one thing you could try is to install gdm and set it as your default dm, then reboot
<guest-I271GZ> jbicha, ok, i will
<guest-I271GZ> i have matters to attend, will be back in an hour
<Guest77313> Hi
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-06
<guest-I271GZ> ang1234
<guest-I271GZ> greetings here, i came back
<BUGabundo> anyone ever had problems with recorded or broadcasted sound (voice) being so high chip, that sounds like you are speaking VERY fast?
<BUGabundo> trying to upgrade to trunk build of PA to see if it improves
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1:0.9.23-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 1:0.98-dev~gitmaster201108050634-0ubuntu374~oneiric1
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> nautilus crashes *everytime* I right click to delete in the tree view
<BUGabundo> apport overs to send the bug: complete report 135MBs. *small* report 87MBs :P
<alex_mayorga> Has Canonical bought this for Ubuntu yet http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/gestures/touchpad-linux ?
<alex_mayorga> Can a user get it somehow?
<alex_mayorga> my OEM, Sony, couldn't care less for Linux support, so I'm pretty much on my own here :(
<hakermania> What should we use instead xdg-open in oneiric?
<epifanio> hi all
<epifanio> having  problems with unity on 11.10 on a mac book pro 2.2 using the mac iso image ... i fixed the battery check problem with your help, thanks!
<epifanio> now when i log in i have nautilus on top of unity that is not running, while if i log in in the recovery mode and then i log in as user and run : startx .. all works fine
<epifanio> have you any hints about?
<epifanio> on the ubuntu wiki i was looking for the macbook pro hints .. but for my model 2.2 there are no hint for the 11.x release
<epifanio> i'm open to any kind of test .. i can be your guinea pig on a macbook pro 2.2. if this can help :-/
<hakermania> LOL
<epifanio> i'm sending all the report every time i had a crash, i tried to do :   unity --replace too but doesn't fix the problem. for now the only way i have to run it is :  log in root shell + netw. -> sudo su username -> startx
<epifanio> while if i log on using a normal boot .. nautilus is on top, unity doesn't start (i've no access to app settings etc ...) the same problem happen if i try to log in a gnome session
<epifanio> while ubuntu2d is half working, unit 2d give me only one active desktop, and when i try to switch from one app to an other one it give me problem in the  application menu on the top bar
<epifanio> any clue on how to reset the user unity configuration and settings ?
<epifanio> maybe is an user setting problem .. but no clue about
<epifanio> maybe removing hidden files from the user home ?
<robin0800> epifanio, gnome won't work I think until you install gnome shell but at present that wont start on mine
<epifanio> robin0800: i like unity  .. i'd like to use it as i'm doing .. but the procedure i'm doing to have it working is weird and not optimal
<epifanio> so it's normal that gnome doesn't work .. ok
<hakermania> epifanio, you are unlucky with your ubuntu installation and that's sad. You could try with a normal Desktop PC/laptop with a clear install
<epifanio> nautilus   is starting  on the top masking unity  .. in the menubar on top no way to close it . if i open the terminal running it from nautilus /usr/bin/..  i tried to kill its pid .. but then i've an empty desktop .. no unity no windoew manager
<epifanio> hakermania: i'm used to soffer .. but i've only this laptop. 11.04 doesn't boot on macbookpro
<epifanio> i've it running on my desktop
<epifanio> the only distro that actually boot on a macbookpro is 11.10 (debian too failed .. as 11.04 ... the install cd ask me at boot :  selecd cd room boot type ... and froze there
<epifanio> i used the mac iso image for 11.10
<epifanio> the problem with the installation was beacouse i chose the 64bit distro .. i guess
<hakermania> epifanio, this is ridiculous, 11.10 is in testing stage, yet
<epifanio> hakermania:   yes, i know .. what is ridicolpus is that the stable 11.04 .. doesn't boot
<epifanio> no?
<hakermania> epifanio, 11.04 isn't stable, 12.04 will be
<epifanio> uh .. so there are 2 unstable ?
<epifanio> ok ...
<hakermania> epifanio, 11.04 is one of the most unstable versions ever, for stability you could use 10.04
<epifanio> this means i have to come back to 10.04
<hakermania> epifanio, yes, till 12.04 release which is meant to be stable and will be possibly work to you, if everything else fails
<epifanio> .. odd .. beacouse 11.10  was working fine .. i don't know if using it and send report is of any help for the dev team
<epifanio> is it ?
<hakermania> epifanio, I assume so
<hakermania> epifanio, the weird thing is that 11.10 is not official yet and it's working to you while the official releases don't :P
<epifanio> yes, this is what i means .. but it's true i had to choose the  mac.iso to have it running .. and this problem affect all the latest distros
<dupondje> 11.10 is alpha
<epifanio> i know
<dupondje> but just runs quite fine :)
<dupondje> running it since pre alpha 1, and only had 1 issue where my gnome didn't boot
<epifanio> it has all working here .. except for the weird way i have to do to have the window manager runnig
<dupondje> else only smqll issues MP
<robin0800> has any one got gnome shell to work?
<dupondje> yes
<dupondje> but on 11.10
<epifanio> can i try gnome shell maybe ?
<dupondje> gnome-shell > unity
<dupondje> but thats my opinion /D
<robin0800> dupondje, did it just work for you? because it won't start for me
<dupondje> robin0800: on 11.10 ?
<epifanio> http://paste.debian.net/125250/
<robin0800> dupondje, yes alpha 3
<epifanio> this what i had
<dupondje> it works fine here
<dupondje> Only needed to install an additional package to make my gtk apps look good :P
<dupondje> but that is fixed now i think
<epifanio> did you installed it from repository ?
<dupondje> yea
<robin0800> dupondje, what package?
<dupondje> gnome-themes-standard or so
<dupondje> but its not NEEDED to get gnome3 working
<dupondje> it will only look ugly ^^
<dupondje> what error do you get when starting gnome-shell ?
<robin0800> dupondje, it might be because I found gnome tweak tool can change unity themes
<epifanio> i'll try to quit my window manager .. and try to run gnomeshell .. i'll be back .. to make you happy
<epifanio> ;-)
<robin0800> dupondje, its not starting I just get the top left menu if I then start it from terminal it wont detach but it then works
<dsathe> yeah gnome shell or unity do not start on logon
<dsathe> any solution
<dsathe> for now i hae to launch them manully
<dupondje> lightdm ?
<robin0800> dsathe, unity starts on login here just gnome shell won't
<dupondje> using gdm or lightdm ?
<dsathe> yep lightdm
<dsathe> also i would love to have default adwaita
<dsathe> sans ambiance/radiance borders
<dsathe> is it possible
<dupondje> You can change that in gnome tweak no ?
<dupondje> have Adwaita here
<robin0800> dupondje, gnome shell started this time no idea why though
<dupondje> :p
<dsathe> dupondje: yeah without orange bar on top ?
<dsathe> that is what i am lookin for
<dsathe> as in with adwaita windo borders too
<dupondje> orange ? :p never seen an orange bar :P
<dsathe> lemme try now
<dsathe> gimme a min
<dsathe> dupondje: no luk now i have a blue titlebar
<dsathe> not orange
<dsathe> titlebar is still wierd and messed up , am i lacking anything
<dupondje> what you mean by "messed up"
<dsathe> waitup ill show u a screenshot
<dsathe> gimme 2 min
<Dimmuxx> dsathe: be happy that you can login to gnome-shell at all, If I select GNOME it starts unity
<Dimmuxx> and to get the proper shell look you need to remove a package or had to that before at least. Have you logged off and on again after changing the theme to adawaita?
<Dimmuxx> because it is the ugly blue title bar until you do that, a gnome-shell restart might do the trick too
<dsathe> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=4722
<dsathe> Dimmuxx:
<dsathe> same here
<dsathe> i have terminal extension in nautilus
<dsathe> use that fire up a terminal
<dsathe> and fire up gnome shell
<dsathe> oh i dint try a logoff and login
<dsathe> brb lemme try , dupondje Dimmuxx plz hang on brb
<dsathe> yeah
<dsathe> logout did it
<Dimmuxx> seems the login bug is fixed too
<Dimmuxx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/821477
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 821477 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-session update breaks login to gnome-shell" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dupondje> It seems like you are missing gnome-themes-standard ? :)
<dsathe> yeah did it fixed
<dsathe> now the dirty bar from unity is still lurking behind the shell
<dsathe> gets confusing
<dsathe> can it be hidden or removed ?
<Dimmuxx> get the new version of gnome-session and you will be able to login to gnome-shell properly
<dsathe> cool
<dsathe> updating sources
<Dimmuxx> any of you guys experience an issue that the screen never goes to sleep?
<dsathe> any fix for gnome shell command not found ?
<dsathe> on  alt+f2
<Dimmuxx> I have to force it so sleep with xset dpms force off
<dsathe> sleep all well here
<dsathe> there is an issue in unity tho
<dsathe> if i close my laptop lid it beeps and fails to suspend
<dsathe> but if i click suspend
<dsathe> it does
<dsathe> :D
<Dimmuxx> that's the fun part about running alpha software :P
<dsathe> haha moved really late this time
<Dimmuxx> I have no choice though on my new sandy bridge laptop since 11.04 locks up all the time on it
<dsathe> else its post UDSO
<Dimmuxx> I'm still running 10.10 on this computer
<dsathe> i did not want to move to oneric was forced to it by a crash
<dsathe> took me 7 hrs to get back in a state of work for my GSoC proj,
<dsathe> :(
<dsathe> but ok at least crash forced me to moove , 3 ppa and u end up with a broken system too messed up to fix
<dsathe> one more last glitch
<dsathe> what proxy does empathy obey
<dsathe> i rember in natty it still used gconf
<dsathe> is it now on dconf , ie gnome 3 system settings ?
<dsathe> coz it aint working
<dsathe> :(
<dsathe> brb
<dsathe> no rebooted , with ne session
<dsathe> any solution to gnome shell command not found
<hv> is it possible to change the shortcut key for the launcher?
<coz_> hv,  if it is the same in 11.04  look in ccsm  under Ubuntu unity plugin
<tensorpudding> in theory, if you configure the unity plugin
<tensorpudding> i've not had luck changing all the options there
<dr_willis> I notced the other day that altering the settings via ccsm got ignored..
<coz_> ooo
<dr_willis> also notice that every so often all the unity settings got replaced back to defaults.
<hv> they are using gsettings for such settings, don't they?
<coz_> hv,  it should be handles by compiz
<dr_willis> I think so hv.
<coz_> handled
<coz_> mmm darn it,, I wanted to wait awhile until I installed 11.10
<dr_willis> I think a command like this  resets compiz (and unity settings) back to defaults --> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<tensorpudding> i thought compiz still used gconf
<coz_> tensorpudding,  if it is using the gconf backend
<hv> coz_: me too. just couldn't resist, and fell into the trap!
<coz_> tensorpudding,  if it using the flatfile  then no
<tensorpudding> gsettings isn't gconf
<dr_willis> Not sure how gsettings differs from gconf then.
<coz_> hv,  that i understand :)
<dr_willis> too many similer sounding things..
<coz_> gconf    gsettings    gooo   what's the difference :)
<coz_> hv,    reset compiz to defaults..under Preferences
<dr_willis> i cant get my nvidia drivers working.. yet again. :) but those novea drivers seem to be at least functional now for me..
<coz_> hv,   then log off and log back on  ,, reset  the unity plugin to see if it now works
<hv> so, which one should I use for changing the launcher settings? gsettings or gconftool?
<coz_> dr_willis,  that's sort of good to know,, I k now nouveau was working remarkably well on fedora + compiz.. there is that one bug,, not sure if it has been fixed,, graphics mem gets filled and all slows to a crawls
<dr_willis> coz_,  i cant play 3d games. but the desktop is 'useable' - i do see a lot of graphic 'glitzes' like when menus first appear. the space is filled with random colors, then overdrawn and so forth. and title bar flickers and other quirks..
<coz_> dr_willis,  yeah I have seen this also ,,, nouveau isnt really ready  in my opinion but it sort of works :(
<dr_willis> You could say the same thing about COmpiz. :)
<coz_> hv,  i would start with the reset to defaults first
<hv> coz_: thanks. let me see ...
<coz_> dr_willis,   :)  yeah  but it is getting there at least with Unity
<hv> btw is gnome-terminal noticably slow, under ubuntu-2d session?
<coz_> hv,  if all else fails,, go to #compiz-dev and speak with sam,,, smspillaz
<coz_> hv,  also the  #ayatana  channel,, they may have screwed up sams  stuff  not sure
<hv> coz_: sure, thanks.
<coz_> hv,  but of course the reality is ,, 11.10 is not ready :)
<hv> even when it is ready, I would still want to change that shortcut key ;)
<hv> a lot of others.
<coz_> by the way guys,, is there a classic mode in 11.10?
<coz_> or fallback mode
<coz_> ?
<hv> coz_: you can install gnome-panel which also installs the classic fall back mode
<coz_> hv,  ah  is gnome3  available I would assume ...yes?
<hv> yes the Gnome session that shows in the lightdm list is actually Gnome3
<coz_> ok I can live with gnome3  on fallback mode
<dr_willis> I cant even get gnome-3 /gnomeshell to startup at all.
<coz_> ooo
<coz_> I am definitly waiting to install then :)
<dr_willis> theres no classic gnome in 11.10. i imagine you can confoigure gnome-3/shell to look like it.
<dr_willis> gnome2 is dead.. deal with it. :)
<coz_> dr_willis,  fallback mode in gnome3 is not bad at all
<dr_willis> not used gnome-3 enough to even know what that is.  tested it once ages ago on a live cd.
<coz_> runs compiz well however,, because gnome3 no longer uses  "desktop windows'  some plugins wont work unless the wallpaper plugin is enabled..aka   transparent cube ,, snow   ,, thihngs like that
<coz_> dr_willis,  fallback mode disables  gnome-shell,,
<dr_willis> I was so hopeing compiz was just a fad. and would die out soon. :)
<coz_> dr_willis,  ooo   blashphemer :)
<dr_willis> so many useless things....
<coz_> dr_willis,  so may great work related things as well ...yes?
<dr_willis> I much perffered that metisse desktop with its eyecandy that worked without needing 3d accell.
<coz_> group windows... scale  etc
<dr_willis> Most pople dont even know how to use the groupwindows and other features..  :)  main feature the wife likes is the zoom...
<coz_> :)
<coz_> dr_willis,   thats why we are in #compiz... to guide  the useage of the uninitiated :)
<dr_willis> Im not sure they even know half the time.
<tgm4883> Was the command line only install option removed from the alternate disk? Or am I just blind?
<coz_> tgm4883,  I havent tested 11.10 at all so I cant answer that one
<tensorpudding> people don't need to know what compiz is to use it
<trism> tgm4883: it is there, you need to make sure to highlight 'Install Ubuntu', then you can hit f4 and enable command line mode
<tensorpudding> without compiz would be most disappointing
<tgm4883> trism, ah, that isn't at all intuitive. Thanks that will help alot
<trism> tgm4883: I agree, took me a while to find it when they changed it a while ago
<coz_> tensorpudding,  agreed :)
<head_victim> Am I the only one unable to load gnome shell? I keep getting "failed to load session "gnome"" whenever I try and it just logs me back out when I hit ok.
<dr_willis> ive not gotten it to work yet either,.
<dr_willis> what session are you using at the login screen?
<head_victim> Gnome
<robin0800> I think adwaita theme in unity is looking really good
<head_victim> Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2d both work fine but I can't get gnome 3 to work.
<dr_willis> last time i tried 'gnome' it gave me the unity desktop.. but let me try again...
<dr_willis> brb
<tensorpudding> i can't load gnome-shell either
<tensorpudding> the session starts but none of the shell stuff is visible
<head_victim> I can't even get it logged in.
<head_victim> I disabled the virtualbox drivers just in case that was causing something odd but other than that it's all stock
<coz_> I wonder if   gnome-shell --replace & disown would work
<head_victim> coz_: Hang on I'll give it a shot
<dr_willis> 'gnome' session here - just gives an error message.
<robin0800> dr_willis, checking the x session errors it seems gnome shell chokes at least on radiance not sure about ambience use adwaita  if you can
<dr_willis> 'failed to load sesion "gnome"'
<coz_> mm
<coz_> adwaita is the default theme for it
<dr_willis> I couldent even find where to change themes on this thing the other day...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> on the console right now.
<coz_> gnome-tweak-tool helps with that
<dr_willis> the logout button, fails to go back to lightdm.. it just hangs
<robin0800> dr_willis, use gnome tweak tool
<mrdeb> how do you like 1110
<mrdeb> ?
<head_victim> I keep getting a clutter error when trying gnome-shell --replace
<dr_willis> mrdeb:  its definatly at alpha state. :)
<robin0800> mrdeb, love unity with adwaita theme
<coz_> head_victim,  apparenlty  it is not up to par yet for ubuntu
<head_victim> coz_: I'm sure others have reported it running so was just curious to see how well it worked
<coz_> head_victim,  I have not tried gnome3 on ubuntu as of yet,, works remarkably well on fedora 15 however
<dr_willis> running gnome-tweak-tool on unity desktop.. it seems it cant list the themes for me to sellect one.
<coz_> dr_willis,  well gnome tweak tool I believe, is specifically for gnome3  ,, I could be wrong
<dr_willis> under 'Shell -> shell theme ' --> "Could not list shell extensions"
<coz_> hmm
<coz_> darn it,, I guess I have to install
<dr_willis> well i cant get TO gnome-3/gnome shell :)  thats the issue.  trying to change its theme.
<coz_> oh  sorry
<coz_> dr_willis,  wasnt keeping up with converstation
<robin0800> dr_willis, its in interface
<dr_willis> Unity seems half goofed up for me at this time also.
<coz_> well.. at alpha 3  I dont expect much to work properly :)
<head_victim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/821477
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 821477 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-session update breaks login to gnome-shell" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dr_willis> I really have to wonder how all this stuff goes from working to broken with the next release.. to be honest with you.
<dr_willis> but i guess we should be glad that as much of it works .. as does.
<dr_willis> Undecided but its been fixed.. :)
<coz_> dr_willis,  I dont know.. I often ponder the same question
<dr_willis> Im not sure what Undecided means in that statement.
<tensorpudding> this is the buggiest alpha 3 i've ever used
<dr_willis> I think that about every 3rd rekease they should just 'lean back' and polish/fix things.. not add new features.. but fix things.. :)
<tensorpudding> i've thought about that as well
<dr_willis> but theres so much push for 'newer and better'.....
<tensorpudding> except they should make all the releases between LTS releases "experimental" while focusing LTS releases on fixing bugs
<dr_willis> MS and Apple do the same thing. only not as fast...
<coz_> tensorpudding,  I have always viewed in between releases  as  "playtime"  "experimental"
<coz_> tensorpudding,  seems the best way to not get frustrated :)
<dr_willis> LTS - experimental -> polish -> next lts...
<tensorpudding> maverick was more stable than lucid
<dr_willis> but who wants to stick to lts only. :)
<dr_willis> Hmm. theres no 'custome' 'xsession' entry in lightdm.. or does it only show up if i have a xsession or .xinitrc file?
<robin0800> dr_willis, did you try alpha 2?
<dr_willis> robin0800:  started with A2 a few weeks back.
<dr_willis> its been a roller coaster up and down.
<mrdeb> willis are you having trouble with 1110
<coz_> alpha 3  is not a good time to pass judement though
<dr_willis>  mrdeb  seems to hit a low point for now for the week.. most isues ive seen in quite some time.
<dr_willis>  unity is not even logging out correctly. its just hanging.
<tensorpudding> natty never completely gelled
<tensorpudding> i'm hoping oneiric does
<coz_> I wonder if nux is still an issue with unity / nvidia/ etc
<robin0800> dr_willis, well at the beginning it was more full of bugs than alpha 3
<coz_> one eye ric
<dr_willis> was going to test gnome-3 but cant even get into that. was going to get to it by a custom .xsession but see no entry for that in lightdm.
<tensorpudding> though natty had the benefit of bringing new stuff
<dr_willis> robin0800:  currently nvidia drivers are not working here.. they are installed. but not working.
<dr_willis> the Noveau drivers are useable now at least.
<mrdeb> dr, are you using daily build
<robin0800> dr_willis, Ive seen that but I think jocky lies as they appear to be working as far as I can tell
<dr_willis> robin0800:  well they are definatly not working. :) they used to be..  then broke.. then got fixed.. then broke.
<dr_willis> its a roller coaster. :)
<dr_willis> what is the proper command to start a gnome3/gnome-shell session anyway?
<coz_> now all we need is cotton candy and popcorn
<dr_willis> Elepant Ears! :)
<coz_> dr_willis,  i think it is still gnome-shell --replace
<dr_willis> coz_:  making a custome .xinitrc and using startx. so just an 'exec gnome-shell' should start it up eh.
<coz_> I hope
<robin0800> dr_willis, not realy fair Ive got that error in 11.04 on the desktop machine not upgraded it yet
<dr_willis> aha. Gnome-shell dosent like the fact im using the noveau drivers, and dont seem to have a proper glx stuff going.
<coz_> o0
<coz_> dr_willis,  thats odd
<dr_willis> "Xserver apepars to lack the required GLX support"
<coz_> dr_willis,  if you want to see gnome3 /shell and nouveau work properly...fedora 15
<dr_willis> unable to initilize clutter
<dr_willis> coz_:   i think i tried their live cd.. it worked. but was very sluggish on this box.
<coz_> oh!
<dr_willis> i really need to put my higher end nvidia card back in this box.
<coz_> yeah for sure :)
<dr_willis> I took it out because it was a power hungry 8800gtsxxx and loud.
<dr_willis> and  it took up 2 slots  one i needed. :)
<coz_> dr_willis,  well it would be interesting to see if it solves some issues ..yes?
<dr_willis> Yea. cleaning up the pc room/desks now.. may do that later.
<dr_willis> all ive been running on this test box is ZNC and weechat.
<coz_> cool,, I would actually like to now if it in fact does solve some issues
<dr_willis> looking at the x logs now..
<dr_willis> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)
<coz_> oy
<dr_willis> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<coz_> double oy
<dr_willis> so what driver am i using.. :)
<coz_> apparently nouveau
<coz_> sort of maybe  ,, I dont know
<coz_> since no more nv  i would assume nouveau..yes?
<dr_willis> yea. i dont see that mentioned in the logs..
<dr_willis> [ 10312.795] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau
<dr_willis> [ 10312.820] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<coz_> ah
<dr_willis> this is on a low end nvidia build in to the mb chipset.
<dr_willis> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<coz_> dr_willis,  what like a 6600  or something?
<coz_> ah
<dr_willis> my old old desktop. :)
<coz_> dr_willis,  I have one with a 6600 onboard
<coz_> it sort of works
<dr_willis> Yea. i need to get that 8800 down and put in here. ..
<coz_> for sure :)
<yofel> dr_willis: did you try to add nomodeset to the kernel options?
<dr_willis> but its sitting right near the bed.. and that 8800 is so #*&&! loud.
<dr_willis> yofel:  used to need that to even get the system to boot. :) havent tried it lately
<yofel> for some reasons nouveau gets into the initramfs and blocks the nvidia driver
<dr_willis> that makes sence.
<coz_> I'll have to keep that in  mind
<tensorpudding> nautilus is really buggy
<yofel> so with nomodeset nouveau can't enable KMS and thus should be un-loadable again
<yofel> at least here nvidia works with it
<coz_> yofel,  it can be blacklisted ...yes?
<coz_> or is that just overkill
<yofel> well, it *is* blacklisted if the nvidia driver is installed
<coz_> ok
<yofel> for some reason that blacklist is ignored by update-initramfs
<coz_> yofel,  ah ok understood now
<dsathe> the ubuntu panel is still visible on starting the gnome shell session
<dsathe> how do i get rid of it ?
<coz_> killall gnome-panel   ?
<dr_willis> thats what i thought.. it should be blacklisted..
<dr_willis> well made changes.. rebooting
<dr_willis> bbl
<coz_> :)
<dsathe> ok got it
<dsathe> nautilus was handeling desktop
<dsathe> switched it of
<coz_> ah
<dsathe> off
<dsathe> now all well
<dr_willis> well nomodset seems to have worked..
<dr_willis> the noveau driver was somehow stopping the nvidia driver from loading
<penguin42> two drivers driving one piece of hardware is normally bad news
<coz_> dr_willis,  cool thats real good news :)
<dr_willis> bbl pizza time
<coz_> :)
<coz_> mmmmm
<penguin42> yofel: Have you found any flashing/flickering in menus on gnome apps running under KDE ?
<yofel> not for me, but all I use from the GTK side are firefox and thunderbird
<penguin42> gnucash's menus are flickering heavily for me
<penguin42> I'll check it under gnome I guess first
<min|dvir|us> Weird error with Totem.
<min|dvir|us> "Error connecting: Connection refused" -- it opens for a split second, then closes.
<tensorpudding> totem crashes for me all the time
<tensorpudding> luckily i use vlc
<min|dvir|us> Yeah, lucky for you, but unlucky for all the users who just use the default video player.
<tensorpudding> well
<tensorpudding> i guess it is alpha 3
<tensorpudding> it's still terrible
<tensorpudding> but not the worst problem with it
<min|dvir|us> It's shaping up nicely. :)
<min|dvir|us> The main reason this bothers me is that I am having trouble watching porn.
<tensorpudding> use vlc for video instead
<min|dvir|us> I like Totem. :)
<dr_willis> well gnome-shell is now workings.. No idea what makes it so great. but its workings
<bullgard6> What is the proper way to test GNOME 3 if I want to keep my Natty GNOME 2?
<escott> bullgard6, there isn't a good way unfortunately. you will want to have a throw-away system. you might try a usb disk
<bullgard6> escott: Or install Oneiric just as another operating system?
<escott> bullgard6, yes. the gnome3 ppa can break natty, and once you go oneiric there isn't a good path back
<bjsnider> gnome 2 and 3 cannot reside side by side
<bjsnider> they are mutually exclusive
<bullgard6> escott: Right. --  How much free space do I need on my hard disk for testing Oneiric?
<bjsnider> you could just boot today's livecd
<bjsnider> you don't need to install it just to test it
<bullgard6> bjsnider: If I make the effort, then I will test it more thoroughly..
<min|dvir|us> Anyone know anything about dbus?
<escott> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bullgard6> How much freedisk space do I need for installing Oneiric on a new partition?
<escott> bullgard6, depends on how much you want to install 10g should be plenty
<bullgard6> escott: Thank you for your advice.
<htorque> bullgard6: afaik the minimum is 4.5 gb
<htorque> (required by the installer)
<bullgard6> htorque: I will make a new partition of ~10 GB.
<htorque> bullgard6: should be enough :)
<dr_willis> Hmm. TO use gnome-tweak-tool it mentions i need to install a 'user theme' extension  so this is some pacage in the package manager? searching for it now and not finding it..
<escott> dr_willis, are you installing gnome-tweak-tool from source or is there a package
<dr_willis> Just installed it from the repos.. reading up on it now.
<dr_willis> managed to extract a new theme to my .themes dir also. :)
<dr_willis> Adwaita theme.
<dr_willis> extracted some shell extensions to the right place also. but they are not showing up in the gnome-tweak-tool either.   gnome-shell-frippery-0.2.3.tgz
<BUGabundo> 11958     1058e3         781     58639K        5.0G       1.4G        5.0G       1.4G      bugabund     bugabund       37%      chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> this is getting preposterous
<Daekdroom> Woah.
<penguin42> BUGabundo: 1.4G - is that enough for all your G+ posts?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: it was 3 open tabs
<BUGabundo> two gmail, one plus
<BUGabundo> on one of my circles
<BUGabundo> not much movement there
<BUGabundo> toooooo much
<BUGabundo> there's a leak somewhere
<BUGabundo> trying a clean profile now
<BUGabundo> 13354       1329          0      58639K     961.0M      99824K        32K        328K     bugabund      bugabund       2%     chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> see the diff?
<LarsT> Hello!
<LarsT> I have a question.
<BUGabundo> that doesn't sound like a question to me :P
<LarsT> Is gnome-shell preinstalled in 11.10 now
<coz_> LarsT,  I think its installable via repos
<Seven_Six_Two> I downloaded oneiric, but the iso is 709MB.
<Seven_Six_Two> I got it on my desktop, and I was going to install it on a spare partition on my laptop. any ideas on how I can do it without resorting to a vm?
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, boot the iso using grub2?
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, you mean put the iso on a spare hdd, or try to install with no media at all
<Seven_Six_Two> bazhang, so move it from my desktop to my laptop's main ubuntu install and boot from there? I wasn't aware I could do that
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, use a usb stick if it's too large
<bazhang> ie unetbootin
<Seven_Six_Two> Seven_Six_Two, I think I can find a usb stick. the last time I tried that, it wouldn't work...I'll give it a shot
<bazhang> sometimes takes a couple of "burns" to get it right
<bazhang> unetbootin is the most failproof one I've used
<Seven_Six_Two> is unetbootin == startup disk creator?
<bazhang> no, thats usb-disk-creator
<bazhang> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 549-2 (oneiric), package size 281 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Seven_Six_Two> oh ok. That's actually what I tried and failed with
<Seven_Six_Two> unfortunately I don't see any option in my laptop's bios to boot from usb
<Seven_Six_Two> oh wait. I spoke too soon
<Seven_Six_Two> i have options for usb floppy, usb diskette on key, usb hard drive. I know it's not the last option
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm guessing diskette on key>?
<penguin42> Seven_Six_Two: Actually I think usb hard drive should work
<Seven_Six_Two> I'll try both. bios is set and laptop is off. It's got to be one of them!
<Seven_Six_Two> thanks for the info though, penguin42
<Seven_Six_Two> unetbootin was a lot easier than I thought it would be. thanks all!
<LarsTorben> hello
<LarsTorben> is 11.10 usuable ?
<penguin42> LarsTorben: Not too bad at the moment, but it's an Alpha so it might break horribly for you
<LarsTorben> yes i do not need the pc as productive it is a home pc
<LarsTorben> if i upgrade to final, do i have fully final ?
<penguin42> probably yes
<penguin42> LarsTorben: Could you recover if the alpha didn't boot for you?
<rww> If you run alpha and then continue updating as normal until release, then yes, you will have final.
<charlie-tca> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<penguin42> hmm that needs updating
<rww> !+final
<ubottu> <reply> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<LarsTorben> penguin42: no problem
<rww> hrm, there's a thing for this. one sec.
<penguin42> LarsTorben: In that case I'd say go for it; the KDE and Gnome versions seem OK with just a few quirks at the moment
<LarsTorben> i think it did not make sense to use 11.04 if 11.10 is in the start
<LarsTorben> yes thank you
<Seven_Six_Two> in order to not trash my 11.04 install on /dev/sdc1 where should I put 11.10 boot loader when I install to sdc8?
<rww> !no, final is <reply> If you install a development version of Ubuntu $curDevel and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of $curDevelNum when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<rww> ^_^
<penguin42> Nice!
<jbicha> Seven_Six_Two: the bootloader will automatically recognize your other partitions, you can just let grub install
<jbicha> like normal to sdc
<Seven_Six_Two> jbicha, I'm being prompted to choose a partition. they are all listed, including just sdc
<Seven_Six_Two> just sdc? ok, thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> and it won't overwrite 11.04's grub?
<jbicha> no, normally grub is installed to the MBR but overwriting 11.04's grub is ok, it will still work
<Seven_Six_Two> after i choose my username and pwd, installer says "welcome to 11.04". that's funny
<Seven_Six_Two> although top of screen and install icon on desktop say 11.10, and the iso says oneiric
<jbicha> Seven_Six_Two: bug 794248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 794248 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu Oneiric) "ubiquity-slideshow-lubuntu Welcome slide has version 11.04 on Oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794248
<Seven_Six_Two> haha. it's all good, although I cursed for a moment...
<jbicha> haha, yeah it will be fixed in a bit, 11.10's not even beta yet
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-07
<ratcheer> Does anyone have Unity (3D) working with an ATI video card? Mine throws random black rectangles all over the screen. There is a bug report, but no fix.
<ratcheer> I guess not, then....
 * penguin42 hasn't tried it on his Radeon box - it's running KDE
<penguin42> ratcheer: Open or closed driver, have you tried the other?
<ratcheer> penguin42: Thanks.
<ratcheer> I don't think Unity 3D will work on the open driver. I'm using fglrx Catalyst 11.6. I know 11.7 is available from ATI, but many others say it doesn't help.
<penguin42> which card?
<ratcheer> 6770
 * penguin42 doesn't know the state of the 6xxx cards on the open driver - it's pretty good now on the 4xxx
<ratcheer> Ok, thanks again
<hv> can you please do this test:
<hv> time apt-cache dumpavail >/dev/null
<hv> test it both in natty and in oneiric
<hv> for me it is 0.115s in natty versus 3.235s in oneiric.
<mrdeb> why is hte x changed in color
<hv> x ?
<mrdeb> yes to blue
<mrdeb> who decided it
<hv> sorry, I don't know what you mean. (I came here recently)
<mrdeb> ok
<kaltxi> Hey, I have noticed in the file manager if you try and drag a file to your desktop for example from a windows share (smb) it brings up an error saying the function hasn't been implmented, do you think i should report this as a bug?
<kaltxi> ah forget it, i won't... it doesn't seem like it should be lol
<IdleOne> seems like a known issue, probably no need to report a bug
<kaltxi> okay cool
<weside> hi
<weside> meh
<ripps> How stable is Oneiric right now? Are the Nvidia drivers working?
<ripps> I'm thinking of upgrading, I usually upgrade during alpha.
<urlin2u> ripps, #ubuntu+1 might be helpful.
<urlin2u> opps sorry
<ripps> lol
<Machtin> ripps: working for me i think
<Machtin> although i'm using nouveau atm.
<Machtin> Why would I have no sound in my browser when I use s/pdif, even if it works with vlc?
<Machtin> hm.
<jp_Hranice> I need help. I ran install in test drive and I can't fill My name, Computer name, User name and password. Check bowes below are ok.
<jp_Hranice> Is it a bug ?
<LarsT> do you use 11.10
<LarsT> ß
<LarsT> ?
<jp_Hranice> alpha 3. Yes.
<LarsT> ok
<LarsT> is it usuable ?
<LarsT> want to chgange form 7 to 11.10
<jp_Hranice> no I am experienced ubuntu user. I'm running 11.04
<jp_Hranice> I want involv testing
<jp_Hranice> involve
<jp_Hranice> I need help. I ran install in test drive and I can't fill My name, Computer name, User name and password. Check bowes below are ok.
<Stanley00> Excuse me. I want to upgrade my "Natty terminal system only" to Oneiric, but I can't do that via apt-get. Can anybody here show me how?
<bazhang> Stanley00, terminal system?
<Stanley00> bazhang: yes. It's a command line system only.
<IdleOne> do-release-upgrade
<IdleOne> do-release-upgrade -d
<Stanley00> IdleOne: thanks for your help. It working now.
<bullgard4_> How to install Oneiric  on 2 HDD partitions which I have created? The running primary operating system is Ubuntu Server 11.04 GNOME 2. Nota bene: to install (and not to upgrade).
<ikonia> bullgard4_: same as a normal install
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Can you elaborate.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: just use the oneiric media
<ikonia> bullgard4_: do you know how to install ubuntu ?
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Certainly not.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: then you really shouldn't be using a development product if you're not comfortable installing ubuntu as an OS
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Note that my question differs from the question: "How to install ubuntu Oneiric."
<ikonia> bullgard4_: I don't see how it differs
<bullgard4_> ikonia: That's the problem.
<ikonia> you've just asked how to install ubuntu oneirc on 2 hard disk partitions wihtout using an upgrade
<ikonia> bullgard4_: that is just a standard install
<bullgard4_> No, it is not a standard install.
<ikonia> yes, it is
<ikonia> unless you have some specific requirement that you're not making clear
<bullgard4_> ikonia: So  I stop arguing here at this point.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: it's not an argument, installing ubuntu 11.10 is the same as installing 11.04, the installer is the same
<ikonia> so unless you have something specific that is outside the scope of the normal installer, it's just a standard install
<ikonia> is there something specific that's not working for you ?
<bullgard4_> No. The installer told me that it cannot install root on two partitions.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: well, no, that's not possible
<ikonia> bullgard4_: but you can put different file systems/mount points on multiple partitions,
<bullgard4_> But I need two independent operating systems.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: eg / on disk a, /var on disk b (for example only)
<ikonia> bullgard4_: that's fine, you just select disk a = / for 11.04 disk b = / for 11.10
<bullgard4_> ikonia: I have only one HDD.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: ok, you select partition a = / 11.04 partition b = / 11.10
<ikonia> bullgard4_: in the installer though, don't reference the other OS, eg: when installing 11.10 - don't reference/configure / for 11.04, only configure / for 11.10
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Exactly this one I tried yesterday. But the 'ubuntu Server 11.04' installer told me that it cannot have two partitions having the root  flag.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: during the installer, only reference 1 partition for /
<ghettoblaster> hi all, tried a fresh clean install at my laptop (nvidia card) but xserver doesn't start. Neither nv nor nvidia is working.
<Machtin> bullgard4_: if you want two installations you have to run the installer twice
<ikonia> ghettoblaster: I suggest logging a bug detailing your card
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Right. I will try this.
<ghettoblaster> how can i try to configure xserver using console, live-cd is working and installation too
<Machtin> still.. i get no sound while using s/pdif in the browser.. vlc works :/
<ikonia> ghettoblaster: try setting the xorg driver to vesa to start the x server in a basic mode
<ghettoblaster> i know how to change xorg.conf but how do i change setting today?
<ikonia> ghettoblaster: today ?
<ikonia> ghettoblaster: the same as yesterday
<ghettoblaster> as no xorg.conf is used
<ikonia> ghettoblaster: then you create one
<ghettoblaster> k, ty ikonia
<yofel> ghettoblaster: and please don't crosspost...
<yofel> ghettoblaster: so.. what did you do after installing, did it boot even once?
<ghettoblaster> nope, after installation it hangs before booting x, but switching to console (Alt+F1) is possible
<yofel> ghettoblaster: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ghettoblaster> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<ghettoblaster> i have purged all nvidia packages and reinstalled without errors or warnings
<ghettoblaster> DKMS: install Completed. and modules are present in /lib/modules/3.0.0-7-generic/updates/dkms/
<ghettoblaster> why is there no more alternate iso for kubuntu?
<ikonia> ghettoblaster: did you do what I told you
<yofel> ghettoblaster: how did you install the driver? And it's not installed by default so you should have been able to boot at least once to install it
<ghettoblaster> using console by apt-get install nvidia-common
<yofel> erm... *that* isn't even the driver
<yofel> ghettoblaster: please use jockey-text
<ghettoblaster> ikonia (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<ghettoblaster> mom, jockey-text is searching for drivers...
<Ian_Corne> it's nvidia-current
<ghettoblaster> stopped im back on prompt
<ghettoblaster> why doesn't it start using (Driver "vesa") when live-cd works fine?
<ghettoblaster> maybe problem is with daily-live desktop-i386.iso, i'll try with alternate-i386.iso alpha3 fresh install
<dr_willis> Noticeing that Xchat  does not always seem to appear when i type in xchat  in the applications search listings..  do apps need to somehow register  their names now to appear in the searches properly?
<dr_willis> Noticed that the gnome-tweak-tool also does not show up.
<robin0800> dr_willis, are you able to make xchat open links in a browser?
<penguin42>  dr_willis: I'd assumed it was just that the applications files are there in /usr/share/applications where I can see xchat has a .desktop file
<penguin42> dr_willis: And it's showing up on the search here
<dr_willis> robin0800,  never tried it in a browser.
<dr_willis> penguin42,  you just entering 'xchat' and it shows up?  or Xchat?
<dr_willis> brb. testing somthing
<penguin42> dr_willis: lower case x and it shows up
<penguin42> dr_willis: I have the xchat and xchat-common packages installed
<dr_willis> Ok logged out/back in.. If i use the + Applications button xchat does show up. If i use the TOP button with the Unity Logi
<dr_willis> in the search field. it does not bring up xchat.
<dr_willis> even xchat does not show xchat at all.. Im still not clear on why we need 3 so similer search areas/buttons :) seems a bit confuseing
<penguin42> dr_willis: Odd, it's all supposedly smart about the ordering to bring up more used stuff first - I suspect it might be being too smart for you
<dr_willis> XChat IRC is showing up in the Most USed Colum now.
<penguin42> dr_willis: It's back in being very buggy at the moment; windows+number stopped working for me again
<dr_willis> I still dont quite get how the searching works wth the top button. You got the Inital Search. then you can click on APplications, which seems the same as the + button down the panel..  that THEN shows Xchat..
<dr_willis> but the initial 'search' seems to be supposed for BOTH apps and files.. its not showing up xchat.  lets see if it finds that gnome-tweak-tool
<dr_willis> None of the searches are showing 'gnome-tweak-tool'
<dr_willis> that tool must not have a .desktop file included i am guessing.
<dr_willis> well gotta help the wife.. bbl
<TLF> hello
<TLF> I've recently dist-upgraded from Natty and...
<TLF> 1) GDM starts, but when I write my username and pass, nothing happens (Icewm, ubuntu, ubuntu 2d.... doesn't matter)
<TLF> well, then I tried using KDM and at least Icewm starts, because Unity (Ubuntu session) shows only a desktop with icons, but no bars at all
<TLF> can I solve that?
<ghettoblaster> yofel: alternate-i386 solved the problem so daily iso seems broken
<ghettoblaster> so i've got xserver running, but nvidia driver won't
<ghettoblaster> jockey tells driver is activated but not in use
<ghettoblaster> nouveau driver is in use, how can  change that without breaking graphic interface?
<robin0800> ghettoblaster, you may have to blacklist the nouveau driver
<dr_willis> ghettoblaster,  i had to use nomodeset as a boot option. that disabled the nouveau and let the nvidia driver load.
<ghettoblaster> it should be blacklisted by /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<ghettoblaster> how did you do that dr_willis
<dr_willis> yea thats what i was thinking also.. but it wasent doing it..
<dr_willis> added nomodeset to the /etc/default/grub file
<dr_willis>  cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<dr_willis> blacklist nouveau
<dr_willis> its showing blacklisted here.. It may have been fixed since last week when i switched to nomodeset.
<dr_willis> cat /etc/default/grub | grep nomode
<dr_willis> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<dr_willis> nomodeset did disable the framebuffer console also.. which was a bit of a bummer. since it only recently started workign rigth for me on this box.
<dr_willis> Hmm. The UbuntuOne Icon in the panel really needs some Items on the RIght Click menu to make it actually usefull. :) like Open Ubuntu One web site, or the folder directly.. show your quota..
<dr_willis> UbuntuOne is the sort of feature they could really 'market/push' and make Ubuntu Stand out a bit from the others..  make it more then just another Music Store.
<ghettoblaster> dr_willis didn't help
<dr_willis> ghettoblaster,  check the output of dkms status, the other day i had an older version of the nvidia drivers for an older kernel that somehow was affecting the newer kernel/versions.
<dr_willis> other then that - im out of ideas
<dr_willis> except to check bug reports..
<ghettoblaster> shows correct kernel version nvidia 280.13 and says installed
<ghettoblaster> crazy
<dr_willis> dkms status
<dr_willis> nvidia-current, 280.13, 3.0.0-7-generic, i686: installed
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, so the 280 is now the nvidia-current driver for oneiric ?, because I already have it installed on natty
<ghettoblaster> it is
<BluesKaj> ghettoblaster, maybe I'll take a chance and upgrade ,...again
<ghettoblaster> got oneiric on my laptop for testing, 280.13 works like charm on natty ;)
<ghettoblaster> so you might run in the same problems that nouveau wont leave
<BluesKaj> ok, Ill blacklist it
<BluesKaj> if needed
<ghettoblaster> as i said, it didn'work
<ghettoblaster> don't know why
<coz_> BluesKaj,   yofel  mentioned     with nomodeset nouveau can't enable KMS and thus should be un-loadable again
<dr_willis> you did rember to rerun update-grub after adding the nomodeset option?
<ghettoblaster> rebooted
<ghettoblaster> mom ill try
<BluesKaj> coz , ok thanks for the tip
<coz_> BluesKaj,   he also mentioned    at least for now,    for some reasons nouveau gets into the initramfs and blocks the nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> coz , ok , is the bug being worked on
<BluesKaj> ?
<coz_> BluesKaj,   I would hope so,, this couldnt be  something that would go to release,
<BluesKaj> coz_, yeah , no kidding  :)
<coz_> :)
<ghettoblaster> lol did forget to update-grub
<ghettoblaster> nice, KDE hangs at splash, 280.13 still has the nvidia bug with desktop-effects enabled
<BluesKaj> ghettoblaster, it shouldn't , 275 didn't ..check your driver ?
<dr_willis> mine is currently --> nvidia-current, 280.13, 3.0.0-7-generic, i686: installed
<dr_willis> working with kde, gnome-shell and unity.
<ghettoblaster> mine too, but its a geforce 7400 go, nvidia doesnt care bout old hardware
<ghettoblaster> set OpenGLIsUnsafe=true in kwinrc, lets see if it works
<bjsnider> your problem is you're using kde instead of gnome
<bjsnider> i bet it would work fine in gnome
<BluesKaj> ghettoblaster, they had the 7series drivers listed on their recommended list, but some didn't work , so I see they're no longer listed as available as of a few days ago
<BluesKaj> on the nvidia site
<dr_willis> hardware makers dont care for old hardware. :) not any profit in it...
<dr_willis> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<ghettoblaster> when i use download drivers and choose my card it shows 280.13
<dr_willis> is what i have.. so its oilder then your hardware I think.
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, is that a laptop ...looks like the graphics on our laptop
<ghettoblaster> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<ghettoblaster> Dell Latitude D820
 * BluesKaj waits for the DKMS build
<ghettoblaster> i think its this problem: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160115&page=5
<ghettoblaster> but anyway ty all for help ;)
<BluesKaj> ok, BBL ...I hope
<BluesKaj> ok, nomodeset and update grub , did the trick ...280.13 driver is in play
<Ian_Corne> ok what is this, when I close an application it actually keeps running in the backgrouind, at 100% cpu
<Ian_Corne> anyone else?
<penguin42> don't think I've noticed that
<Ian_Corne> it's each program I've tried so far..
<Ian_Corne> rebooting to see if the problem persists
<Ian_Corne> yep, persists
<Ian_Corne> wonder what package I should file a bug against... probably unity?
<penguin42> good a guess as any
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> when I log out, I get "A program is still running" not responding
<Ian_Corne> clicking logout anyways doesn't do much
<ghettoblaster> as i installed kubuntu oneiric, is it possible to install ubuntu-desktop and delete kubuntu-desktop completely?
<ghettoblaster> no config files and any things for kubuntu should be left
<Ian_Corne> it is possible
<Ian_Corne> but it's gonna be a lot of work
<penguin42> ghettoblaster: I know how I'd get rid of most of it, not sure if it would get everything
<Ian_Corne> if you want all config files,
<penguin42> ghettoblaster: If you tell it to remote libgtcore4 that's mostly (but not exclusively) used by KDE - it's also used by unity-2d - it'll take out most of KDE along with it
<ghettoblaster> thought about apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and purge kubuntu-desktop
<Ian_Corne> bug 822333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 822333 in unity (Ubuntu) "Whenever an appication is closed, 100% cpu is used and process is still running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822333
<trism> Ian_Corne: out of curiosity, are you using nvidia 280.13?
<trism> Ian_Corne: since that sounds like lp 821702 (I had to roll back to 275.09.07 for the moment)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 821702 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] Nvidia-current 280.13 hangs up the system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821702
<Ian_Corne> yes trism
<Ian_Corne> I will try reverting
<Ian_Corne> do you have a link for the older nvidia-current?
<Ian_Corne> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/275.09.07-0ubuntu4
<Ian_Corne> that's not what i wa slooking for hmm
<ghettoblaster> so theres a bug for nvidia 280.13 in ubuntu also
<Ian_Corne> hmm, xupdates also has 280
<trism> Ian_Corne: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/275.09.07-0ubuntu4/+build/2598405
<trism> Ian_Corne: sorry that is the i386 version, click the amd64 link on your previous link if you need that one
<Ian_Corne> i found the old package in my /var/cache/apt/archives
<Ian_Corne> but thanks :)
<BluesKaj> I just used nomodeset after upgrading and the 280.13 driver is working well so far in kde 4.7
<Ian_Corne> downgrading, will report
<trism> BluesKaj: it seems to be more of a gtk/gnome issue
<BluesKaj> trism, yeah ,suspected that
<Ian_Corne> trism: it doesn't do it anymore
<Ian_Corne> so it's somewhere between those packages..
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ian_Corne, is it a bug or a package issue? if there is a 100% processor usage, then my machine is done :[
<IAmNotThatGuy> sorry I missed the logs
<Ian_Corne> eum, bug i think it happens with all applications I tried
<Ian_Corne> you can however kill the processes
<bullgard4_> What is the command-line command to dist-upgrade from Natty to Oneiric?
<jamesbond2> do-release-upgrade -d
<dr_willis> good luck. :)
<bullgard4_> jamesbond2: I have started the procedure. --  Thank you.
<bullgard4_> jamesbond2: '~$ lsb_release -a; Release: 11.10.' Yepp!
<bullgard4_> jamesbond2: But I am cheating. I have installed no GUI yet.
<escott> anyone know how to change the default gdm session to gnome3 from unity?
<urlin2u> escott, dos it show in the login choice?
<urlin2u> *does
<escott> i have the choice but it keeps going back to unity
<bjsnider> you have gnome-shell installed?
<urlin2u> escott, I am reinstalling oneiric again today I will check that out.
<escott> yes
<bjsnider> i guess you could try just running gnome-shell --replace
<bjsnider> i can't say what would happen though
<CarlFK> what's the #ubuntu for vm images?
<thelala> hello
<thelala> alternatives to unity ?
<rww> GNOME Shell, GNOME 3 Fallback, KDE, Xfce, LXDE, a plethora of window managers
<thelala> is gnome shell included by defualt in 11.10 ?
<thelala>  
<thelala> xD
<thelala> xD
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> it is not
<rww> thelala: nope
<thelala> okay and how to install fallback
<thelala> gnome 3 fallback gnome 3
<rww> install gnome-session-fallback, select from GDM
<thelala> how can i install gnome3 in ubuntu 11.10
<rww> Ubuntu 11.10 comes with GNOME 3 out of the box.
<escott> thelala, install gnome-session
<thelala> rww i asked that before
<escott> rather gnome-shell sorry
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, just trying to run unity 2D and getting this: unity-2d-launcher: [FATAL] Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity2d.Launcher' is not installed       I found this: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/dconf_migration_super_key/+merge/67971
<ActionParsnip> is there a dconf editor app?
<trism> ActionParsnip: dconf-editor is in the dconf-tools package
<ActionParsnip> yeah just found :)   has anyone else had this?
<BUGabundo> evening micro dots of Existence
<Ian_Corne> hello!
<BUGabundo> hey Ian
<ActionParsnip> word
<Ian_Corne> writer*
<Ian_Corne> :p
<BUGabundo> pencil
<astraljava> syllable?
<BluesKaj> what's with the digital clock not using the settings 12hr AMPM that are applied , the 12hr time shows in the KDE control module , but the panel shows 24 hr time ...what gives ?
<escott> is it a gnome clock?
<escott> BluesKaj, see above
<Machtin> okay, it's getting annoying: when I click once in reality, about 30% of the times i click i get a double click. Why?
<escott> Machtin, and you confirmed they are true double clicks in xev?
<Machtin> nope, i have not
<Machtin> escott: hm, don't know exactly, but i sometimes get two keymapnotifys and two releasenotifys by one click
<Machtin> that's what you mean?
<escott> Machtin, thats not supposed to happen, and must be what is causing your double clicks. it could be the mouse hardware is shorting and sending the click twice
<Ian_Corne> hmm, why does he get two keymapnotifys then escott ?
<Ian_Corne> maybe it's his entire usb
<Ian_Corne> i wanted to say usb bus but that would be stupid..
<Ian_Corne> Machtin: have you tried plugging in your keyboard/mouse in the front/back usb ports?
<escott> Ian_Corne, it could also be a bug in the usb hid layer, but it seems unlikely it would be software one would think it would happen to others/be more consistent
<Ian_Corne> uhu
<Machtin> works on windows and worked on 11.10 a couple of days back
<escott> Machtin, i think its virtually impossible but you could check that xinput doesn't list your mouse multiple times
<Ian_Corne> Machtin: and it works on windows still at present?
<escott> Machtin, but if the mouse was truely duplicated in the xinput layer it should happen with every click
<Machtin> Ian_Corne: I'm pretty sure.. I'm on Ubuntu at this point
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Machtin> escott: just checked to be sure, it's not double
<Ian_Corne> I'm searching for similar behavior posted anywhere
<Machtin> hm.. i'll check the mouse settings
<Machtin> but it's strange.. i simply do not click twice. :P
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/550047
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550047 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Spurious mouse events cause double clicks" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ian_Corne> like this?
<Machtin> yes, pretty much like that one
<Ian_Corne> well, you got a starting point there
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/365300
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 365300 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Randomly I get double clicks when I do a single click." [Medium,Confirmed]
<Ian_Corne> hrmf
<Ian_Corne> niniendowarrior (niniendowarrior) wrote on 2011-06-27:
<Ian_Corne> last comment
<Ian_Corne> that's not too long ago
<Ian_Corne> this is the search query: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=double+mouse+event&field.actions.search=Search
<Machtin> hm, strange since i rebooted several times since i noticed it
<Machtin> but i'll change the port.. who knows
<Ian_Corne> well, when I read the comments, rebooting/changing won't really help
<Machtin> yah.
<Machtin> yup.. didn't do anything
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, are you getting chromium hanging sometimes when using the back button?
<bjsnider> it's actually reported on their bugtracker as 89798
<Ian_Corne> bug 89798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89798 in Launchpad itself "Able to link UI widgets for enabling/disabling" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89798
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> on their :p
<Ian_Corne> bjsnider: are you using the nightlies/daylies?
<bjsnider> yes i are
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-30
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<smallfoot-> firefox 15 dont work when u type åöl in url?
<bazhang> !bugs | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<smallfoot-> maybe someone can confirm it?
<smallfoot-> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Br%C3%A4nn%C3%A4ssla <-- that link works, because it url escape it
<smallfoot-> but if you type /wiki/Brännässla manually by hand, then it dont work
<smallfoot-> then it becomes: http://sv.wikipedsv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Br%C3%A4nn%C3%A4ssla
<teeks99> I have a (headless) server runing 12.04 that I want to update to the Alpha 3 of quantal to see how a couple packages are shaping up in the new version.  Per the instructions at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha3, I tried 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' (with the -d for the development version), but it says "No new release found"...any ideas?
<BluesKaj> teeks99:  look in the package manager and make sure you have development updates/upgrades enabled
<teeks99> what would that consist of on a headless server?
<teeks99> is that backports in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jokerdino> anyone knows if this bug is back in 12.10? https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/875557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875557 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Window management - Compiz grid overlay appears after workspace switcher use" [Critical,Fix released]
<jbicha> teeks99: look in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<teeks99> that worked, thanks
<teeks99> by default it is set to lts (as 12.04 was a lts)
<teeks99> the wiki page should probably be modified to say something about that, as it explicitly states that "To upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 on a server" you just need the 'do-release-upgrade -d' which isn't true
<teeks99> but what's the policy on editing a wiki page for an already release alpha?
<jbicha> teeks99: I just updated the page :)
<teeks99> cool, thanks...is there already a template page started for the beta releases too? I couldn't find one but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<jbicha> teeks99: no, they'll use the Alpha3 page as the template
<teeks99> great :-)
<jbicha> it's a wiki so anyone with a Launchpad account can edit it
<jbicha> however the Release Notes are rather important so be careful too :)
<smallfoot-> when i open wine config the font looks weird
<BluesKaj> teeks99:  sorry I'll read more carefully the next time :P
<simplew> trism: removed upstream or just in ubuntu package?
<trism> simplew: upstream, I'll see if I can find the bug again
<simplew> trism: these gnome guys are inventing again, maybe its time to move to kde for good
<trism> simplew: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=676897
<ubottu> Gnome bug 676897 in general "Remove tree side bar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<simplew> simplew: simplew
<trism> simplew: I imagine it will eventually get into ubuntu if anyone decides to package it as requested here: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=659440
<ubottu> Debian bug 659440 in wnpp "RFP: bumblebee -- nVidia Optimus support for GNU/Linux" [Wishlist,Open]
<simplew> trism: i have Documents in native lang and in english, and the same goes for video, music, etc, how can i have them all in a single language and avoid duplicated folders?
<trism> simplew: that is weird, can you pastebin ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs ?
<trism> simplew: though it might be bug 1001438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001438 in Xdg User Dirs "Changing language, it create new directories instead renaming the existents" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001438
<zth> i need a couple of 12.10 packages into my 12.04, but really only like 5-6 of them. how would i most easily go about getting these? adding quantal-repos and upgrading those specific, then removing the repos?
<genii-around> zth: Upgrades then become a problem.
<da3rdk> 2
<simplew> i have an account from ubuntu precise that had the home folders (Documents, Videos, Music, etc) in my naitve language, now that i have move to quantal i have duplicated fodlers, the same folders in my native lang and in english, and the ones in english are now considered as the valid ones, how can i put ubuntu using the ones from my native lang?
<genii-around> simplew: Sounds like bug 1001438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001438 in Xdg User Dirs "Changing language, it create new directories instead renaming the existents" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001438
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-31
<arielsanflo> how update  ubuntu 12.10  alpha 3
<Fyodorovna> arielsanflo, from 12.04?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade
<arielsanflo> from 12.04
<bazhang> arielsanflo, what does lsb_release -a     in terminal say
<arielsanflo> ubuntu 12.04
<IdleOne> arielsanflo: if you are on 12.04 you run: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> update
<arielsanflo> update distribucion
<arielsanflo> fine thanks
<arielsanflo> im from colombia
<arielsanflo> mi english is so so
<bazhang> !es | arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arielsanflo> yes but room is 12.04 version
<arielsanflo> no soporte 12.10
<smartboyhw> Please join the Ubuntu QA Meeting tomorrow at 1400 UTC.
<smartboyhw> at #ubuntu-meeting
<smartboyhw> at ubuntu-testing, actually
<smartboyhw> Not ubuntu-meeting
<astraljava> smartboyhw: Really? Haven't they usually been held on -meeting?
<smartboyhw> No, they're on testing, isn't it
<smartboyhw> S**T I got it wrong
<smartboyhw> It's metting, you're right
<smartboyhw> For the "n"th time, please join the Ubuntu QA Meeting on #ubuntu-meeting at 1400UTC tmr.
<smartboyhw> Chair will be me
<smartboyhw> Bye
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<MarKsaitis> is there such a tool to do a system audit? Like to see the difference between all installed packages and files and the rest?
<Steevca> When i finish downloading and installing packages for ubuntu 12.10 nothing happens.
<Steevca> Via Terminal.
<patdk-wk> you wanted it to crash?
<Steevca> Reading package lists... Done ivke@ivke:~$
<Steevca> This is the last two lines.
<Steevca> And when i rebote it's still 12.04
<patdk-wk> how *exactly* did you download and install the packages?
<Steevca> sudo sed -i 's/precise/quantal/g' /etc/apt/sources.list sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<patdk-wk> that is a strange way to upgrade
<Steevca> Do you recomend any other way?
<BluesKaj> Steevca: sudo do-release-upgrade ...changing the sources.list and upgrading is not a recommended method
<patdk-wk> pretty sure do-release-upgrade does it
<patdk-wk> but it's been a long time, as I normally test the iso images, so reinstalls are my main method
<BluesKaj>  actaully sudo do-release-upgrade -d , for a devel OS , but he left ...he''ll probly be back
<bretzel|Linux> ( I was asking on #kubuntu -- wrong) -> No new for KDE 4.9 RC2 ? ( current (k)ubuntu 12.10 alpha3 still has 4.8.90 ( RC1)
<psypher246> hello all. I am unable to update/install/remove any packages on my quantal install. I continuously get the following error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<psypher246>  nvidia-current
<psypher246> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<psypher246> can't find any info on it online and no way to remove the nvidia pkg
<genii-around> psypher246: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) && sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<psypher246> genii-around: can't install the linux headres, get the same error about nvidia
<psypher246> all it ever wants to do is try install that nvidia pks
<bretzel|Linux> genii-around, do you know if it is safe to go with nvidia drivers on this pre-release (*ubuntu alpha1/2/3)  ?
<genii-around> psypher246: Try first then: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current   then: sudo apt-get -f install     ... then the two commands from earlier
<psypher246> can't remove nvidia either
<genii-around> bretzel|Linux: They work fine for me here
<psypher246> can't use apt for anything
<psypher246> any apt command i run wants to install nvidia and failsd
<bretzel|Linux> genii-around, thanks :-) So if I need it I will know it's okay thanks to your test then :-)
<genii-around> psypher246: Did you do something outside of the package manager like try to manually install the nvidia driver, etc? That would screw it up
<psypher246> nope
<psypher246> fresh install of quantal alpha, then weeks lateer tried to upgrade
<genii-around> bretzel|Linux: I have an older card, 9300 GM
<genii-around> GS, rather
<bretzel|Linux> i's not nvidia-current then -- it would be nvidia-legacy ?
<genii-around> psypher246: What does just the: sudo apt-get -f install    report back?
<psypher246> same
<psypher246> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<psypher246> and then tries installing nvidia
<genii-around> bretzel|Linux: No, it's nvidia-current, 302.17-0ubuntu2
<BluesKaj> psypher246:  I ran into that problem , a nvidia partial install , i fixed it by using the recovery kernel , "repair broken packages" dialog
<psypher246> ok so reboot go to recovery and fix?
<bretzel|Linux> genii-around, that is why my sentence ended  as a question :-)
<BluesKaj> psypher246:  it's worth a try
<psypher246> cool cool cool brb
<Steevca> I have tried to update ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10,i have some changes but the ubuntu is still reporting it's 12.04 LTS.
<Steevca> I can't play videos on youtube that run with Flash,but i can ones that play with HTML5 player.
<psypher246> BluesKaj: runing that repiar did allow me to upgrade all my other pkgs but still not able install/remove/upgrade the nvidia-current
<psypher246> don't understand why i can't just remove the pkg
<psypher246> any ideas anyone, or should I just format reload?
<centrelink> so, 12.10 keeps offering me a partial upgrade, but if I try to do it, it tells me I don't have a meta package installed (ubuntu-desktop), which is said to be the latest version if I try to install it in apt
<timmillwood> anyone running 12.10 alpha? is it stable-ish?
<BluesKaj> psyyou have to drop to a tty , login and sudo service lightdm stop (or gdm or kdm  or whichever display manager you use ) , sudo apt-get purge nvidia current
<BluesKaj> psy
<BluesKaj> great :/
<BluesKaj> timmillwood:  mine is
<timmillwood> BluesKaj: I upgraded to 12.04 about 2 months early, wondering about doing the same for 12.10.
<BluesKaj> of course , I'm on kde
<timmillwood> I was on xubuntu, recently converted it to real ubuntu to try unity, it's actually grown on me.
<BluesKaj> timmillwood:  I also ran ubuntu/unity/gnome shell for a couple of weeks just to test it and it was stable ,the desktops just aren't to my taste
<burner> is it just me or is xorg all broken as of now?
<genii-around> Hm
<Daekdroom> It looks ok to me.
<genii-around> burner: Probably just you ... although I'm using xorg-edgers here
<Daekdroom> I'm not using xorg-edgers... I think.
<burner> hrm... well I get broken packages like crazy on two different pcs
 * burner pokes around some more... 
<burner> thanks for the feedback!
<Daekdroom> Could be related to a binary driver.
<Daekdroom> I'm not using any.
<burner> well i can't even install xserver-xorg due to broken dependencies... i dist-upgraded without looking at what it removed
<burner> i think i'll just have to wait for new packages
<micahg> burner: don't run -proposed in the devel release
<burner> ah hah!  Thanks micahg!
<Dr_Willis> echo? Echo Echo echo.....
<blackarchan_> so hows Alpha3???lots of bugs???
<IdleOne> runs great here
<blackarchan_> thats good maybe im gonna test it today
<ghostchick> They are uploading changes on the Xserver and drivers are they not ?
<ActionParsnip> probably
<ghostchick> :P, saw the packages marked as to be removed so waiting full uploading of the newer ones
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-01
<bjsnider> could someone please run the following command:
<bjsnider> telnet alt1.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com 25
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, now what?
<bjsnider> pastebin the result please
<Daekdroom> http://pastebin.com/UFneBuk5
<bjsnider> my port 25 must be blocked
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122605/
<bjsnider> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Network is unreachable
<bjsnider> my sonfoabitch isp must be blocking port 25
<bjsnider> nmap says it's open on this computer
<bjsnider> either my router is blocking it, or my isp is
<BluesKaj> KDE 4.9 seems to holding up nicely on Kubuntu 12.10
<mahir256> so i upgraded to lubuntu 12.10 alpha 3, and then i restarted, but now the login screen isn't showing up
<genii-around> mahir256: Were you running proprietary video driver like nvidia before the upgrade?
<mahir256> no i was not. i installed lubuntu with the free software only option
<ActionParsnip> mahir256: try reinstalling the lightdm package
<mahir256> lightdm is already the newest version.
<mahir256> (apt output)
<mahir256> so i upgraded lightdm. what now?
<mahir256> hello?
<gnomefreak> that was odd :(
<ritz> heya, xserver xorg drivers are broken on quantal , and need a rebuild against xorg-abi-13
<ritz> or  refresh
<ritz> do I file this against lp for each componenet ? ( mouse/synaptic/keyboard/radeon which effect me )
<ritz> and radeon driver would need a refresh ( xaa has been dropped )
<dupondje> ritz: no, somebody 99,9% sure already knows that
<dupondje> its in a transition :) no worries
<ritz> sweet :) , hmmm 0.1% bothers me though
<gnomefreak> the chances are you are not the 0.1%
<gnomefreak> if you are than you have serious bad luck
<gnomefreak> ok i cant add the weather applet anyone know the trick to it?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Fudge> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey dupondje
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> hey Fudge
<dupondje> hey ! :)
<BluesKaj> my eye hand co-ordindination sucks this morning
<Fudge> hows life BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> doing well otherwise Fudge , thanks ...how's things with you?
<Fudge> all good here mate tks
<centrelink> http://ascii.io/a/683
<centrelink> lol y
<genii-around> Breakage, woo! ;-)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<hivemind> i'm trying to install 12.10 alpha 2 on asus eee pc x101ch from the flash storage
<hivemind> but
<hivemind> the flash storage is displaying as /dev/sda2, and C:/ and D:/ in win is displaying as /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda3
<hivemind> i'm deleting both of them and getting two of free space
<hivemind> what i supposed to do to connect them together?
<hivemind> sorry for my english, i'm russian
<hivemind> anybody?
<smallfoot-> libpng 1.5 is not in repo
<smallfoot-> so warsow dont work
<ceed^> I want the Up button back in the new version of Nautilus on Ubuntu.
<trism> smallfoot-: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=648317
<ubottu> Debian bug 648317 in ftp.debian.org "RM: warsow -- RoQA: FTBFS on release architectures, unmaintained" [Normal,Open]
<alexhairyman> In the quantal branch (Which I have absolutely no memory of ever installing) I can't remove the f10 menu accelerator
<alexhairyman> I've searched through gconf and ccsm for any values mapped to F10 and can't find anythin
<alexhairyman> (Or I've changed it all)
<IdleOne> How do I get rid of the Kopete menu entry? I have removed and purged kopete
<IdleOne> Now it is sitting there in the K menu like a pimple in the middle of my forehead
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-02
<cpatrick08>  I saw that kde 4.9 was released for precise via ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  and was wondering when it would be available for quantal
<LLStarks> new nautilus is horrible
<LLStarks> how do i fix this
<zniavre_> LLStarks,  change theme
<LLStarks> zniavre_, how does that solve all the stuff removed from nautilus?
<zniavre_> LLStarks,  sorry i thought it was the "grey buttons"
<zniavre_> yeah they removed many options ...
<elvisd> Hi all. I have upgraded my office PC to quantal, and now I can't properly develop java applications. When launching apps in debug/run mode from eclipse they crash with a libcairo error. I'd like to downgrade to lubcairo2 1.10 how can i do it?
<elvisd> I have downloaded the 1.10 deb and installed, restarted eclipse but nothing changes... I have a an error "C  [libcairo.so.2+0x40234]  cairo_region_is_empty+0x4"
<elvisd> should I reboot my machine
<elvisd> ?
<elvisd> Sorry I was rebooting. Did I miss something? My error persists even after a restart.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
 * MrChrisDruif says bye to BluesKaj 
<aljosa> anybody knows if there is some bug or a new configuration that makes torrent clients unable to download torrent files? worked normally on 12.04, "ufw disable" doesn't help
<BluesKaj> aljosa: which client ?
<aljosa> BluesKaj: tried transmission and ktorrent
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is fine here , if you have your dht enabled some torrent sites won't allow any downloads , mostly they warn you ,but not all
<aljosa> BluesKaj: ok, thanks for info
<smartboyhw> Hi, anyone joined yesterday's Ubuntu QA Meeting?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<MrChrisDruif> Bye BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif:  I'm back , hi
<MrChrisDruif> Me too, hi!
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif:  fine here ..a bit busy
<ActionParsnip> quiet in here, looks like Quantal is ok ;)
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-03
<johnjohn101> will kubuntu 12.10 ship with kde 4.9?
<ActionParsnip> ys
<fm_> where did the software updater go in quantal? There is no entry in the outer right menu anymore ...?
<fm_> seems as if there is no packagekit frontend installed anymore
<fm_> no pkg- commands anymore ...
<thomas001> hello, is it enough to change the software sources and do a apt-get dist-upgrade to try 12.10 from 12.04?
<arand> Yes, but mind that it's irreversible, and since it's still in alpha... Mind that it is likely to be unstable/become unstable at some point. I'm not sure if you could also use "do-release-upgrade -d" as of yet.
<thomas001> thank you, i am aware of the alpha status...another more tricky thing: can i use apt pinning to keep the X server at version 1.11 or will it break things? (apart from not upgrading the x server and connected packages)
<thomas001> (my gpu driver does not support 1.12)
<Dr_Willis> Hello all.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Plugged in a 2nd monitor into 12.10 box and It came right up. no needs to mess with nvidia-settings or anything
<Dr_Willis> Trying to figure out the web application thang. :)  go to gmail.. and somehow its supposed to integerate with the OS..
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, which nvidia card ?
<MCR1> Dr_Willis: I think you need to enable a PPA for the webapps stuff: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/webapps_preview
<Dr_Willis> MCR1:  i did enable it. watched the video.. :) still a bit vague on how it works.
<Dr_Willis> like the video here (same as other sites) http://liliputing.com/2012/07/ubuntu-web-apps-aim-to-blur-lines-between-desktop-and-web-apps.html
<Dr_Willis> shows gmail in the panel at the left.. but.. how do you put it there?
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-04
<yooozy> hi all
<yooozy> I'm thinking about switching to 64 bit version, I got i5  what do you think?
<DracoDanLRPC> why wouldn't you?
<DracoDanLRPC> there are very few reasons not to
<Daekdroom> Higher RAM usage is one of them.
<Daekdroom> Software incompatibility is the other one.
<Daekdroom> None of them is bad for most people, so...
<DracoDanLRPC> RAM is cheap as dirt
<DracoDanLRPC> and... yeah
<Daekdroom> I should totally buy more RAM.
<Daekdroom> 4GiB isn't cutting it for me.
<Daekdroom> But I need new speakers too because these are starting to fail.
<DracoDanLRPC> heh, I just checked newegg, for $160 you can have 32GB
<yooozy> 4 Gib is not enough?!!
<bjsnider> 4gb isn't cutting it?
<DracoDanLRPC> for $160 you can have 32GB
<Daekdroom> Whenever it starts using SWAP (only God knows why), I feel like I'm on Windows XP with 64MiB.
<bjsnider> change the swappiness setting down to 10
<Daekdroom> It only starts using swap when I'm out of RAM
 * DracoDanLRPC wants swap to go away
<bjsnider> DracoDanLRPC, don't mount it
<DracoDanLRPC> the kernel should just lie to the apps "yep, you are in swap now"
<bjsnider> you don't have to mount a swap file
<DracoDanLRPC> there are still software issues sometimes
<yooozy> 4GIB is enough as far as I know, you hardly ever go on swap
<DracoDanLRPC> things like Oracle getting all pissy without swap
<Daekdroom> My issues are mostly memory leaks involving Firefox, or attempting to run Virtual Machines.
<Daekdroom> Compiz/Unity/X.org like to memory leak too.
<bjsnider> oracle what?
<bjsnider> oracle is a company, not software
<arand> Are the issues with swap on-file and suspend still issueful?
<bjsnider> good word, issueful
<bjsnider> if it doesn't exist, it should
<DracoDanLRPC> RDBMS
<yooozy> he's talking about virtualbox
<DracoDanLRPC> or at least I'm told, I'm not a DBA but I support the systems for the DBAs
<yooozy> DBA? what is that?
<yooozy> all I want from 64-bit is better performance, as Phoronix' benchmark test proves it
<Daekdroom> The better performance shows up in specific workloads, but yeah, you'll have it.
<yooozy> I don't know... I think I'll wait few months..........
<yooozy> 64 bit still have some issues
<ripps> Okay, Ubuntu is broken, can't start xserver
<ripps> apparently it's because the nvidia-driver is broken because there is no xorg-video-abi-12
<ripps> gt240+gddr5 doesn't work with nouveau, so i need the blob driver for working linux
<ripps> why can't i file bugs from terminal? ubuntu-bug just wants to open a browser. Something difficult to do when you can't start X
<trijntje> apport-cli
<Walther> Has anyone else had problems with firefox on qq?
<Walther> For me, it hangs pretty much every time I click on something, and comes back alive in ~10s
<Stanley00> Walther: not in my case :D
<Walther> almost every 5s I get a hang that lasts for 10-20s
<Walther> pretty annoying, as you might guess
<bekks> Works fine here too.
<jakubo> hi, how can i turn off the search option in nautilus to be activated on type?
<jakubo> hi, how can i get rid of the search thing in nautilus? i liked the old way. this one is too slow
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jakubo> hi
<jakubo> or maybe at least: will i be able to choose nautilus to behave either way?
<jakubo> anyway, please keep it simpler... if i wanted to make a full search id want to click for it...
<jakubo> most important question should be how would i want the system to behave when i'm in a hurry
<jakubo> and when im looking for some file with "mz.." for name but wouldnt know the exact thing id be faster to type "n" and go back in the unchanged list
<jakubo> as much for my feedback...
<thomas001> hello, are there any non-PAE kernel variants available in quantal or are they dropped for this release?
<penguin42> thomas001: I think they should still be there but not default?
<penguin42> thomas001: packages.ubuntu.com still shows a linux-image-generic
<penguin42> oh, hmm
<thomas001> penguin42, which has PAE enabled, i am running it
<penguin42> thomas001: hmm that would be a pain for some of my machines; I tended to start with the xubuntu installs that were still non-pae
<thomas001> penguin42, hmm why? i only need a non-pae kernel because of intel's linux drivers
<penguin42> thomas001: I've got some old machines
<thomas001> with no pae capabilities?
<penguin42> nod
<thomas001> will then a pae enabled kernel not work or will pae be simply disabled on your hardware?
<penguin42> it won't work
<thomas001> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/linux-image-generic-pae looks like PAE is now for all
<penguin42> thomas001: Yeh, in Precise it always went with PAE by default on installation (except for Xubuntu), but still had the other package
<penguin42> hmph, that's going to make the next upgrade to those machines fun; I guess I can leave them at precise for a few years and by then they might be dead
<thomas001> or you compile the kernel your old machines ;)
<penguin42> yep
 * cwillu mutters something about just using a 64bit kernel
<penguin42> cwillu: I don't think there are 64bit machines that don't support PAE; I mean old machines; e.g. early P4, Athlons etc
<cwillu> I meant that if you have a 64bit machine, running a 32bit kernel with pae is mildly idiotic :p
<Daekdroom> I think the whole issue is about having a machine that is 32-bit with no PAE.
<cwillu> Daekdroom, which is point:
<cwillu> er, my point
<cwillu> anything remotely modern will be 64bit, so we should be using a 64bit kernel even on 32-bit userspace, except when the processor really is 32-bit, in which case, pae shouldn't be forced
<Daekdroom> That is exactly penguin42's point too.
<Daekdroom> If they are complaining about machines that do not have PAE, then they obviously do not have 64-bit, so using a 64bit kernel is out of question.
<Daekdroom> (^ poorly written sentence, sorry)
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> (Unfortunately I do also have to run a machine in 32bit for work; and it's quite happily 64bit capable - but some commercial software still isn't multiarch happy yet)
<cwillu> something with a kernel module?
<cwillu> otherwise it really really shouldn't care (and I believe it'd be considered a kernel bug if it did)
<penguin42> cwillu: No, just screwups with library placements and depends on stuff
<cwillu> you do not need to have any 64bit userspace at all to use  a 64bit kernel
<penguin42> cwillu: True, but that's a weird mix which I don't think any distro supports - I've done it in the past
<cwillu> i.e., the filesystem is identical
<penguin42> and I hate to think what dkim modules would make of it
<cwillu> <cwillu> something with a kernel module? :p
<penguin42> well yes :-)
<penguin42> cwillu: That was a comment in a different context of course!
<litropy> hi, all. I installed build-essential and automake, but I still don't have autogen.sh
<penguin42> I think that's generated isn't it?
<penguin42> hmm no
<litropy> penguin42, I think you may be right
<litropy> and now I
<litropy> 'm very confused
<penguin42> litropy: go back a step, what are you trying to do
<litropy> I'm trying to install the driver for my usb wifi card
<litropy> I downloaded the wireless-testing git tree
<litropy> And ... theres no autogen.sh
<penguin42> why were you expecting one?
<litropy> well, strangely many guides say to go into the folder and run autogen.sh, however all I have is a Makefile and a Kconfig
<litropy> ... aside from headers and such
<litropy> .c's and .h's
<litropy> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/carl9170
<litropy> That's the dev page for the driver I need
<litropy> I did download and move the correct firmware (.fw) to /lib/firmware
<penguin42> so just checking, you did try the 'additional drivers'/jockey stuff to see if there was a driver first didn't you?
<litropy> penguin42, yes.
<litropy> penguin42, and unfortunately, I need the bleeding edge driver from the git tree.
<penguin42> looking at that link it looks like a full kernel tree, not just a driver source
<penguin42> litropy: Can you make sure you file a bug with that hardware as not working, and point to where that code is
<litropy> penguin42, it is. But it's already downloaded and I have the whole directory at ~/
<litropy> penguin42, I will once I have a better understanding of my problem.
<penguin42> litropy: Well if it's a full kernel tree then your choices are  either to build yourself a custom kernel build from it, or to try and extract the driver of interest and see if it'll build as a module on the ubuntu kernel
<litropy> penguin42, I'm going for the latter. supposedly, once this is all done, I can $sudo modprobe carl9170 and have the card in ifconfig/Network
<penguin42> litropy: Are you sure that's not in the standard kernel?
<penguin42> litropy: I have a /lib/modules/3.5.0-5-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/carl9170/carl9170.ko    or is it just you need the bleeding edge version?
<litropy> penguin42, I've got to get back to you - something just came up.
<ozpy> Hello. I run ubuntu 12.10. Unity does not launch when I initiate the system. I have to go to terminal and run it from there
<ozpy> how to fix it?
<trism> ozpy: does lightdm start at all or does it just fail when you try to login?
<ozpy> trism, I just see the desktop. I have to Alt+Ctrl+F2
<ozpy> > Unity
<ozpy> To get it running
<trism> ozpy: can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors ?
<ozpy> How can I access that file?
<ozpy> trism, I went to terminal and typed that but nothing
<trism> ozpy: gedit ~/.xsession-errors; or use pastebinit
<ozpy> trism, one sec
<ozpy> trism, I got a phone call from a relative and need to leave. Will come back on monday. Thanks for helping me
<trism> ozpy: no problem, you're welcome
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-05
<gnomefreak> are there any iossues i need to know about?
<Stanley00> gnomefreak: you there? I have some issue with the theme, in the top bar, some are black, some are white
<gnomefreak> Stanley00: im kind of here but what you are descibing im not sure i know the answer
<gnomefreak> ok im out need to get crap done before 4am
<Stanley00> gnomefreak: yeah, I can come over that by re select the theme in Appearance...
<red_> Morning. Question can I downgrade from Ubuntu 12 to smaller or do i need to reinstall?
<wilee-nilee> you will have to reinstall
<red_> ok thanks wilee is there ny way to make it smaller to run on my vista laptop quicker?
<wilee-nilee> red_, smaller would not make it run faster, what is the chip speed and your ram amount?
<red_> sorry not able to tell u all i know this laptop was vista buisness
<wilee-nilee> a lighter desktop might help like lubuntu
<red_> put ubuntu on the other day from a mag
<red_> ok will check out lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu rocks
<wilee-nilee> red_, you might try installing the lubuntu desktop before you reinstall and see if it helps
<red_> ok how do i do that can it be done sudo?
<ActionParsnip> red_: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<red_> sorry i not know much about pc
<wilee-nilee> that it
<wilee-nilee> thats*
<red_> thank you
<wilee-nilee> red_, don't tell anyone but ActionParsnip's help is about the best you can get here. ;)
<red_> will go do it now
<red_> ok
<red_> i trust i think
<red_> how do i copy from this screen?
<wilee-nilee> if you highligt it just paste it to the terminal no save needed
<wilee-nilee> or copy needed
<wilee-nilee> at least in my client xchat
<ActionParsnip> red_: just trype it, it's not a hard command
<red_> o well it wont do it just do it old way
<red_> just unpacking
<red_> still unpacking......
<ActionParsnip> you could've installed just lxde but the lubuntu desktop installs a theme and makes it a little nicer
<red_> ok i like  nice!
<red_> tbh just use chrome
<ActionParsnip> SR1161494
<red_> so looks like all done shall i reboot now
<ActionParsnip> red_: if you want, not really necessary
<red_> ok
<red_> how will it take affect?
<dr_willis> still havent fully figured out the web apps stuff. ;) it work with firefox only or chromium only?
<ActionParsnip> i've used it in chrome/ium
<BluesKaj> HI all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, had a startup freeze this morning , after login ... so I used the recovery kernel which installed a couple of libs , something liborc if I recall
<BluesKaj> not org , but orc
<BluesKaj> but whatever it was seems fixed now
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: weird
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: not seen anything myself but I've been about 20 hours since I used Quantal last
<BluesKaj> yeah ,  ActionParsnip , at first I thought my grapphics card was cooked  ..it was such a strange freeze , small wavy lines across part of the screen. Had to do a hard reboot.
<edgy> Hi, I cannot do a dist-upgrade because ksirk which belongs to kdegames is cannot be installed, can some please confirm?
<penguin42> edgy: I've just installed ksirk here
<edgy> penguin42: then let me paste the output I am getting
<penguin42> sure pastebin it if it's more than a line or 2
<edgy> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1130650/
<edgy> penguin42: maybe if you installed kdegames you would see the problem
<ActionParsnip> edgy: could remove the games, update then reinstall the games
<edgy> ActionParsnip: ok, let me try
<penguin42> edgy: Hmm you seem to have a corrupt archive
<penguin42> edgy: Delete the ksirk archive from /var/cache/apt/archives and try again - and it's worth running a memory test if you hit any more like that
<edgy> penguin42: I am getting lots of chromium segfaults, too, so if you also don't get those, then you are right may be I need to check the memory
<edgy> penguin42: do you?
<penguin42> edgy: right, don't do an upgrade with dodgy memory
<penguin42> edgy: I get an occasional one but it's rare
<ActionParsnip> edgy: I'd check it
<penguin42> edgy: Give it a few hours in memtest86
<edgy> penguin42: the one in the boot menu?
<penguin42> yeh
<edgy> ok will do, thanks  all
<Stanley00> well, I have snall pronlem with fresh install Quantal. In the top bar, I have some white background menus (like sound, sesstion) and others have black background :( What can I do for this issue?
<Stanley00> well, looks like I am the only one get this problem, so I just wait for new update then :D
<ebischoff> hello people... installed quantal on 2 machines already and it is globally very good. I'm getting no sound on one of the machines (while it worked fine under precise), if someone is interested by this problem I'm here to help debugging it.
<penguin42> ebischoff: I'm running kubuntu, so I can't guide you through the gui, but I've got a few things you could try
<ebischoff> penguin42: does something else than kubuntu exist?
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems  is one source of things to check
<ebischoff> :-)
<penguin42> ebischoff: Oh well that's fine then :-)
<penguin42> ebischoff: So you on Kubuntu then?
<ebischoff> switching to private conversation to avoid flooding this chanel, if you like
<penguin42> no
<ebischoff> ok
<penguin42> it's fine to stay on this channel - it's not busy and anyway other people might find the solution to their problem when they look at the log
<ebischoff> of course we would have reported the solution here, but as you wish
<penguin42> ebischoff: so, you go to system settings-Xmultimedia-Xand select phonon - and then click Audio Hardware setup
<penguin42> oops read a > for each X
<ebischoff> so this is a mac under kubuntu, just switched it from precise to quantal a few hours ago
<penguin42> does it show the correct sound card in the 'Hardware' there?
<ebischoff> I'm there
<ebischoff> it shows a whole list in the scroll button. Default value is "Integrated audio", I don't know whether it's correct or not
<ebischoff> su
<ebischoff> oops
<penguin42> Password:
<ebischoff> lol
<penguin42> ebischoff: So for me I see a section labelled 'Hardware' and the top entry is 'Sound card' and I have a choice between Built-in Audio and the HDMI on my Radeon -  what are your choices?
<ebischoff> it is on "Built-in audio"
<ebischoff> and there is quite a wide range of choices
<penguin42> ok, probably right - unless you're using HDMI
<penguin42> and then the 'profile' below that - I've got Analogue stereo duplex ?
<ebischoff> there's no hdmi, this is a mac so the screen is part of the uc
<penguin42> ok
<ebischoff> Analogue stereo duplex as well
<ebischoff> going through gstreamer, you too ?
<penguin42> and then below that Device Configuration, I've got Sound Device: Playback (Built-in audio analogue stereo) and connector Analogue output
<penguin42> yeh I also have gstreamer
<penguin42> so I assume given the fact you're here, neither of the speaker tests work?
<ebischoff> neither of them
<penguin42> hmm ok
<ebischoff> I have one message in dmesg, don't know if it's relevant
<penguin42> what does it say?
<ebischoff2> it says:
<ebischoff2> [   19.537725] hda_codec: ALC889A: SKU not ready 0x400000f0
<penguin42> huh, that sounds relavent, never seen one of those
<ebischoff> neither have I
<penguin42> ok, can you pastebin the output of the amixer command?
<ebischoff2> sure
<ebischoff2> http://pastebin.com/T3qmL1jD
<penguin42> ebischoff2: Hmm that looks good, assuming anything else on that debug page I linked earlier doesn't work I think you'll have to file a bug against it - you could try booting the older kernel and see if that works
<ebischoff> hmmm yes i just removed the old kernel (bad idea)
<ebischoff> my instict tells me it has something to do with the new nvidia drivers
<ebischoff> i could also try and go backwards
<penguin42> unlikely
<penguin42> while the nvidia drivers cause pain and damnation, I'm not aware of them causing sound pain and damnation
<ebischoff> lol
<ebischoff> I found some posts of people fixing sound by setting them up
<ebischoff> like this one : http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2012/04/28/how-to-fix-nvidia-hdmi-audio-in-ubuntu-12-04/ (for precise, and for hdmi)
<ebischoff2> i am also using  "options snd-hda-intel model=imac91"   in the modprobe configuration, if that rings any bell
<penguin42> right but that link was an hdmi one, and I can see how hdmi audio would be connected to the nvidia driver
<ebischoff> correct
<penguin42> ebischoff2: Why don't you try taking the model= off - maybe that's changed?
<ebischoff> will do. doing another test right now, if it fails it will be the next attempt
<penguin42> worth seeing if you get the same dmesg
<ebischoff> ah, that too, yes
<ebischoff> does not fix the problem, does not remove the dmesg
<penguin42> ebischoff: I can see some comments on the web about how that the error is not necessarily bad
<ebischoff> ok (link?)
<penguin42> ebischoff: Shrug - I'm out of ideas; I suggest following the stuff in that debugging procedure, and report a bug - then try an older kernel is my only other bet
<ebischoff> ok
<ebischoff> thanks for the dialog, anyway
<penguin42> no prob
<ebischoff> penguin42: with the 3.2.0 kernel, I get the sound again
<ebischoff> (and the SKU message is there as well)
<penguin42> ebischoff: OK, then best report the bug and mark it as a regression
<ebischoff> what is the best procedure to do that?
<ebischoff> (I would go to launchpad and file a bug, but i'm sure itr would lack all interesting debugging operation)
<penguin42> probably the easiest thing is to boot with the broken kernel and then run    ubuntu-bug audio
<ebischoff> audio ? even if we know the bug is in the kernel ?
<penguin42> that'll file it on launchpad, add a comment saying it works with the 3.2.0 kernel
<ebischoff> (rebooting on the broken kernel)
<penguin42> ebischoff: Yeh but it's the audio part of the kernel
<ebischoff> ok, understood
<penguin42> the audio guys are a different type of mad :-)
<Daekdroom> I laughed when I read that out of context ^
<ebischoff> oh, i can even remember an article called "linux sound madness"
<ebischoff> (or was it "insanity" ?)
<LLStarks> anyone running gnome3?
<LLStarks> my shortcuts died after latest updates
<ebischoff> penguin42: should ubuntu-bug be run as root? it seems frozen
<penguin42> ebischoff: Hmm it shoudln't freeze  - I don't think I normally run as root, but it should open a webpage for you
<ebischoff> it did not
<penguin42> ebischoff: Well as per the standard practice; if you ran it as root and it hung, try running it not as root - or the alternative :-)
<ebischoff> :-)
<ebischoff> ok, it's a bug in ubuntu-bug, it happens when i chose the correct answer in the peripherial list
<penguin42> oh great, then you'd better file a bug....
<Daekdroom> ubuntu-bug apport ?
<ebischoff> ubuntu-bug audio
<ebischoff> oh no, again
<penguin42> yeh, use ubuntu-bug apport to report the bug in ubuntu-bug audio :-)
<ebischoff> seems to happen evey time it needs to display a YesNo question
<ebischoff> the bug is in apport-kde
<penguin42> ebischoff: OK, try doing it in a terminal but before you run it do unset DISPLAY
<penguin42> (in the same terminal
<ebischoff> doing that...
<Guest34609> hi
<Guest34609> does anyone else have the same issue with me where the graphics has defaulted to VESA: G96 Board - 06010001
<Guest34609> have to boot into ubuntu2D only as there is no 3d support
<Guest34609> in ubuntu 12.10 aplha 3
<penguin42> G96? What's that?
<penguin42> motherboard or video card?
<Shane_>  nvidia graphics care
<Shane_> card
<Shane_> before it was displayed as Geforce 9600M GT
<penguin42> ok, have you installed the 'additional' driver for that?
<Shane_> now i have no 3d support and x.org has defaulted to VESA
<ebischoff> penguin42: filed as bug 1033233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033233 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[iMac9,1, Realtek ALC889A, Speaker, Internal] No sound at all with kernel 3.5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033233
<Shane_> additional driver was installd yes.  but now I see there is no prop drivers displayed
<penguin42> hmm, I'm not an Nvidia user so I'm not too sure
<pspeter3> Hi, I've been trying to install ubuntu 12.10 alpha on my Asus UX32VD because I've heard the new kernel supports the hardware better. Unfortunately, after saying it successfully installs, there is no operating system. It seems like I also have an incomplete OS on both drives
<Shane_> did an update just 2 days ago and the nvidia drivers are no more
<pspeter3> my computer can't work right now so any help would be appreciated
<penguin42> Shane_: Probably bes tto wait for someone who knows the nvidia stuff
 * penguin42 pats his Radeon
<Shane_> thanks penguin
<Shane_> hehe
<Shane_> when the ubuntu 2d support is removed from 12.10 im stuffed if this bug remains
<Shane_> whats the issue pspeter3?
 * penguin42 hasn't seen anything about 2d support being removed
<penguin42> ebischoff: I've set the status/importance and tags for you
<pspeter3> Shane_: For some reason it says during the install process that it can
<pspeter3> t read the physical sector assuming 512
<penguin42> pspeter3: Does it say whether that's the physical sector on your hard drive or your installation medium?
<Shane_> seems that there is an issue with your harddrive. have you tried reformating it first
<Shane_> using livecd?
<ebischoff> thanks penguin
<pspeter3> Shane_: I think it is complaining about my USB drive
<cielak> hello everyone
<penguin42> hi
<cielak> I have a problem upgrading from precise to quantal
<penguin42> what happens?
<cielak> neither   update-manager -d    nor   do-release-upgrade -d   is aware of quantal
<penguin42> ah that's ok
<cielak> how should I upgrade then?
<penguin42> cielak: Go into the settings on update-manager - there is an option only to show long-term-support verisons and that's probably on
 * penguin42 doesn't have a gnome version in front of him at the moment to find the exact name
<cielak> penguin42: yay, that was it!
<penguin42> cielak: Good! It's there for people who want to stick with LTS and keep it that way
<cielak> I wonder why I had it on LTS only... anyway, it works now, great thanks!
<penguin42> I think LTS defaults to it, so a fresh precise install puts it that way
<cielak> my thoughts precisely :)
<penguin42> indeed
<penguin42> happy quantaling
<cielak> thanks!
<Shane_> anyone using an NVIDIA card with 12.10 and have it working in Unity 3D
<edgy> penguin42: you are absolutely right, I ran memtest and lots of errors
<edgy> penguin42: but I want to know which memory slot has the problem so I can replace it, any hint?
<penguin42> edgy: I think there is some diag in the memtest output - it's a bit tricky though to figure it out from software; the best bet is to take halfyour memory out and then rememtest
<edgy> penguin42: I haven't open a laptop before, would this void the warranty?
<penguin42> edgy: Hey if it's still got a warranty give it the vendor back and tell them to fix it
<edgy> penguin42: yes, I will do, but I need the laptop so I want to them to only take the defected ram and give it to me while they order the memory
<penguin42> edgy: I don't suppose you have a picture of the memtest output do you?
<edgy> penguin42: yes, I have it
<edgy> penguin42: sorry I was disconnected and had to reboot, it's really not stable now.
<edgy> penguin42: http://imagebin.org/223400
<penguin42> edgy: OK, so there seem to be lots of errors and that's just a few - but all in the same byte position; of course the rest have scrolled off
<penguin42> edgy: If it's still in warranty I'd phone them up or email them a copy of that picture and ask them what to do, if you're lucky they'll have spare RAM in
<edgy> penguin42: no one here understands linux programs, I tried this before and they have thier windows tools which they understand
<edgy> penguin42: but I will try to google more, there should be away via software so I can tell which bank is defected, no?
<penguin42> I'm not sure - it's not easy
<edgy> penguin42: ok, thanks, you have done me a great favor
<budda> exit
<pspeter3> is this a good guide on how to mount a second hard drive to my system http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Adding_a_New_Disk_Drive_to_an_Ubuntu_11.04_System
<pspeter3> I'm using ubuntu 12.10 and just want to make sure the instructions are still valid
<MrChrisDruif> pspeter3; For support of 12.04 (current release) please use #ubuntu (this channel is for the development version currently 12.10 Quantal Quetzal)
<MrChrisDruif> Ah...
<MrChrisDruif> pspeter3; I just checked the link and it contains all kinds of terminal commands. So I think these would work on ANY linux distro, not only Ubuntu
<pspeter3> MrChrisDruif: I thought that would be true. I just wanted to make sure that would be mountable and not mess with grub
 * MrChrisDruif isn't 100% sure, but about 99%
<pspeter3> sounds good
<pspeter3> MrChrisDruif: Do I have to chmod the drive to give me permissions to use it?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know...I'd suggest following the instructions
<shane_> anyone else having issues with nvidia-current ?
<AdolfHittler> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<shane_> hey guys anyone having the same issue as me with the nvidia-current
<shane_> The following packages have unmet dependencies.  nvidia-current : Depends: xorg-video-abi-12
<shane_> any idea how I can fix it for the short term
<shane_> I have looked in the apt cache but I cant roll back to a pevious nvidia driver deb
<IdleOne> login to unity2d and wait for the packages to get updated
<shane_> Oh beleive me I am in unity2d and its horrible
<IdleOne> shane_: better than nothing for now.
<shane_> have some crazy screen res of 1280x720, im so used to 1920x1080
<shane_> yeah thats true, any ideas when it will be built?
<IdleOne> I'm guessing ASAP
<shane_> is there a ppa I can follow.
<IdleOne> no idea
<shane_> hehe yeah lets hope so, thanks for the info
<shane_> I hear there is rumour of a new theme for 12.10 is this true, as I knew from looking at Marks website he says that brown is out
<shane_> hey pspeter did it work?
<shane_> is your Asus all up and working now pspeter?
<shane_> dang he left not sign in :)
<edgy> Hi, I remember something like /proc/.../bootparam that would tell you the boot parameters but I couldn't find it, any hint?
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-29
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<nhearn> ji
<nhearn> hi infact
<sam113101> where do I download saucy?
<genii> sam113101: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sam113101> genii: so I install it once, and I should be good to go until the final release comes out, or do I need to reinstall it to see the changes made to it?
<genii> sam113101: If you kep applying updates, you'll have have the final after as well.
<sam113101> genii: what if the default theme changes? will I see it change or will it stick to the current theme?
<sam113101> what if there are new programs
<jtaylor> if defaults change you won't get them automatically, that doesn't happen often though
<sam113101> jtaylor: if mir replaces X, I'll have to do it manually, right?
<sam113101> unless the change is already made on the current saucy, I don't know
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-30
<sam113101> still waiting
<SuperLag> Is cdimage.ubuntu.com the only official place to get the daily iso images? Just wondering if there's an EU mirror where I can download 13.10 faster than what I'm getting from the main one.
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, Have you tried the torrents?
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: I don't see any torent links on cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<SuperLag> torrent links, that is
<SuperLag> otherwise, I would
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, I use zsync then you only get what is new. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wilee-nilee> No reason to download the whole iso
<SuperLag> Oh?
<SuperLag> I've never used that before, so I'm not familiar with it
<SuperLag> it only gets the new bits?
<SuperLag> so how, exactly, does that work? does it just add the new stuff to the existing iso?
<flipper89_fl> Is the the correct channel for information about sausy?
<esing> hi
<esing> I want to install boot-repair in ubuntu 13.10, but the package is not found. I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<esing> Hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> esing: yes its the same. You will more than likely have a LOT of issues withh the release
<ActionParsnip> esing: it is NOT ready and NOT stable
<esing> The package is not found, though I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<ActionParsnip> esing: so if you cannot do basic stuff like add PPAs etc without having to ask then you will struggle. There may be a day when an update gets pushed out that needs users to use root recovery mode to edit afile to get a deskto psession
<ActionParsnip> esing: that stuff can and does happen
<ActionParsnip> esing: or you may lose web access, needing files and so forth to be transferred from other systems
<ActionParsnip> esing: and pretty much any other dumb thing going wrong you can think ok
<ActionParsnip> esing: does Precise not work>
<esing> Hm, I see, maybe there's a workaround to still get boot-repair running
<esing> Oh, I didn't try Precise yet. Just tried 13.4
<esing> *04
<ActionParsnip> esing: Precise is LTS and supported til April 2017. Raring is only supported to January 2014
<esing> I use Haswell's igpu, and therefor I thought 13.04 would rather support the new haswell igpu than Precise does
<ActionParsnip> esing: Saucy is also only 9 months supported and dies in July 2014
<ActionParsnip> esing: why did you not try the LTS first??
<esing> I thought since 13.04 is newer, it has rather support for haswell's igpu
<esing> Do you recommend me to try LTS, and do you know if it supports haswells igpu?
<ActionParsnip> esing: its worth trying the LTS theyare designed for stability, if there are things in the newer drivers and kernel then you may be forced to use pre-release but expect a bumpy ride
<esing> Is there a workaround for installing boot-repair? Like can I copy its package with usb?
<ActionParsnip> esing: you can chroot using liveCD and reinstate Grub that way
<ActionParsnip> esing: easy peasy
<esing> Oh, didn't thought about that
<ActionParsnip> esing: omgubuntu has a guide called: sticking it to grub
<esing> I use uefi dualboot with windows, should still work your way?
<ActionParsnip> esing: not used UEFI, sorry
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<savagejen> hi folks, I installed Mir, found it made my system unusable, had to boot into text mode, did a ppa-purge and a apt-get dist-upgrade & apt-get update --fix-missing and it was still broken. I had to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-unity-system-compositor.conf and comment out the line for type=unity and then reboot.
<savagejen> In case anyone else runs into problems with Mir... that solution got me back to "normal"
<savagejen> although dmesg has some interesting output now :)
<sam113101> no more alt+tab in ubuntu?
<FernandoMiguel> sam113101: still wfm
<sam113101> FernandoMiguel: wfm?
<FernandoMiguel> works for me
<FernandoMiguel> actually it works much better than on 13.04
<sam113101> doesn't work for me
<FernandoMiguel> maybe last update?
<FernandoMiguel> haven't rebooted yet
<sam113101> can you try it please?
<FernandoMiguel> sam113101: not planning on rebooting till I go to bed, sorry
<FernandoMiguel> too much stuff open
<sam113101> exposé doesn't work either
<FernandoMiguel> still working here too
<FernandoMiguel> The following packages will be upgraded:
<FernandoMiguel>   android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot dmsetup evince evince-common firefox firefox-globalmenu firefox-locale-en firefox-locale-pt google-chrome-unstable libdevmapper-event1.02.1
<FernandoMiguel>   libdevmapper1.02.1 libevdocument3-4 libevview3-3 libgsettings-qt1 liblightdm-gobject-1-0 liblvm2app2.2 libsystemsettings1 lightdm qtdeclarative5-gsettings1.0 system-image-common
<FernandoMiguel>   system-image-dbus ubuntu-system-settings
<FernandoMiguel> noting out of the ordinary here
<sam113101> ;(
<sam113101> got it to work for a moment
<sam113101> ok it works again
<sam113101> but there are even stranger bugs now
<sam113101> is there a special place to report them?
<FernandoMiguel> sam113101: launchpad ofc
<FernandoMiguel> $ ubuntu-bug unity
<sam113101> but what differentiate ubuntu from ubuntu+1 on launchpad?
<sam113101> those bugs weren't there on 13.04
<sam113101> don't want to comfuse anyone
<FernandoMiguel> sam113101: the bug tracker will know you are on 13.10
<trism> sam113101: ubuntu-bug tells launchpad which version you are using, along with a bunch of other system info
<sam113101> didn't know about it
<sam113101> so that's on ubuntu+1 that most of the development of ubuntu happens, right?
<sam113101> this is really buggy
<sam113101> I don't even know where to begin
<sam113101> and how am I supposed to know which packages the bug involves?
<FernandoMiguel> sam113101: force of habit
<FernandoMiguel> you can ask here or on #ubuntu-bugs
<sam113101> is the bar (where the wifi, sound, etc., icons are) part of unity?
<FernandoMiguel> yes
<sam113101> how is it call?
<sam113101> called*
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite
<sam113101> "top menu bar"
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-31
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<karoly> Hello
<SuperLag> there you go
<pbuckley> Anyone running ubuntu 13.10 have an issue with no bass in their audio?
<pbuckley> seems to have popped up in the last couple days
<pbuckley> almost sounds like a really strong audio filter is being applied.. though dont see anything obvious in alsa/pulse
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-01
<dr3mro> hello
<dr3mro> I downloaded saucy and did update it but i found some bugs here and there tried solved some but there it a bug i don't know how to fix .. if you open gedit and right click the text area the used font of context menu it not following the rest of the system font it's a monospace font ?
<flipper89_fl> morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<erle-> what gnome version will 13.10 have?
<chjunior> can someone take a look at this? http://pastie.org/private/slegfu1aqgtagkpwcifbsg
<chjunior> I'm having some weird issue with libgphoto2-2
<chjunior> more details: http://pastie.org/private/g8wndrs2y2peq6omq5jilg
<BluesKaj> ok, if anyone on Kubuntu 13.10 has lsb-core and ia32-libs installed then trying to upgrade or dist-upgrade today may create a dependency hell loop. Especially if you had google-earth installed which was taken out by yesterday's upgrade
<chjunior> BluesKaj, can you help me on that?
<chjunior> if you don't mind
<BluesKaj> om what ?
<BluesKaj> on'
<BluesKaj> chjunior, about my post or do you have a separate problem?
<chjunior> I gess it's a separate one
<chjunior> http://pastie.org/private/g8wndrs2y2peq6omq5jilg
<chjunior> it's a dependency hell as wll
<BluesKaj> I just joined so i can'tr see your question chjunior
<chjunior> BluesKaj, I'm having some weird issue with libgphoto2-2. can someone take a look at this? http://pastie.org/private/g8wndrs2y2peq6omq5jilg
<BluesKaj> yes i see , chjunior
<BluesKaj> the problem is there's no solution atm until the dependency problem is fixed ...I tried to track down the offending dependency but it's not removable
<chjunior> you had the same issue as I did?
<chjunior> same package (libgphoto)
<BluesKaj> yes, exactly
<chjunior> wow
<chjunior> so that affected not just kubuntu, but ubuntu as well
<chjunior> and I didn't have google earth
<BluesKaj> ok, good to know about google earth as well
<chjunior> that's a pain in the ass =/
<BluesKaj> looks like it's an OS wide problem , i'm going post it in kubuntu-dev to see what the response is .
<BluesKaj> ok done
<chjunior> cool
<BluesKaj> well I have other stuff to do , so i'll have to leave it for now
<genii> Should probably do ubuntu-bug libgphoto2-2
<chjunior> genii, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/1207466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1207466 in libgphoto2 (Ubuntu) "libgphoto2 dependency issue" [Undecided,New]
<genii> chjunior: Now it's basically a waiting game.
<chjunior> yeah =/
<chjunior> the bad thing about apt-get issues is that for now I basically can't install any deb package
<chjunior> genii, is there a way to revert anything so I get back to a normal state?
<chjunior> normal working state
<genii> chjunior: Guess you could remove all the concurrent versions of libgphoto2 and then try apt-get -f install again. although I'm not sure what all it may want to remove along with that.
<chjunior> genii, that's funny, it says I don't have any libgphoto2 installed when I do that
<chjunior> or, actually
<chjunior> I have libgphoto2-2:i386
<chjunior> but trying to remove that brings me back to the dependency issue
<genii> chjunior: Maybe do: grep -n libgphoto2-2 /var/lib/dpkg/status | grep Package   ..to find out what line number it's stanza starts at. Then you can: sudo nano +<the-line-number-from-grep> /var/lib/dpkg/status and see what it says about that package in there
<chjunior> genii,  grep -n libgphoto2-2 /var/lib/dpkg/status | grep Package
<chjunior> 51952:Package: libgphoto2-2
<chjunior> 51980:Package: libgphoto2-2
<chjunior> genii, one says "deinstall ok config-files"
<chjunior> the other one says "install ok half-configured"
<genii> Hm.
<chjunior> genii, does it mean anything for you?
<genii> chjunior: Basically there is where dpkg looks to see what state things are in. You could do something like back up that file first to maybe /var/lib/dpkg/status.back then change those specific lines  in the /var/lib/dpkg/status file to read like: Status: install ok installed       and then see if sudo apt-get -f install can progress
<genii> eg: lie to dpkg
<kdef> ubuntu is garbage
<kdef> canonical sucks too... why don't they get mtp protocols working instead of releasing ubuntu edge shit?
 * genii slides IdleOne a coffee
<alankila> I thought the mtp crap worked these days, anyway
<k1l_> mtp works ootb since 12.10 or so.
<chjunior> joins, throws shit, quits
<chjunior> * kdef (~quassel@24-212-180-173.cable.teksavvy.com) has joined #ubuntu+1
<chjunior> <kdef> ubuntu is garbage
<chjunior> <kdef> canonical sucks too... why don't they get mtp protocols working instead of releasing ubuntu edge shit?
<chjunior> * kdef (~quassel@24-212-180-173.cable.teksavvy.com) has left #ubuntu+1
<jtaylor> he didn't quit on his behalf :)
<Daekdroom> MTP protocols still aren't working?
<wilee-nilee> !language | chjunior
<ubottu> chjunior: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> if you want to be dramtic join a theater group
<k1l_> Daekdroom: it works here very well
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-02
<Orion78> I have a problem with grub. When power-on a computer that was hibernated grub waits infinitely for manual selection, while if I power-on a computer that was simply shutdown grub normally timeouts and process to boot default selection. How to force grub to timeout and boot default selection also after hibernation? And please please please, dont tell me that it is dangerous thing to do, I know it.
<Orion78> How to enable autoresume from hibernation? Right now grub waits infinitely for user choice.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<paulo_gomes> hi all! Anyone having issues with the fglrx? The backlight from my laptop doesn't work with it :(
<holstein> paulo_gomes: doest it work with a supported version of ubuntu?
<paulo_gomes> holstein, dont understand your question (english is not my native language) it works with raring, im on saucy
<paulo_gomes> holstein, im using the drivers from the repos
<paulo_gomes> but ive also tested from amd site and is the same
<paulo_gomes> damn internet
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-03
<vivid> why does http://packages.ubuntu.com/ return no packages for saucy?
<vivid> also, do-release-upgrade -d doesn't seem to work at all.
<IdleOne> p.u.c shows released versions of packages
<IdleOne> saucy is not released yet.
<vivid> i could swear it returned results for raring while it was +1
<IdleOne> nope
<darm0k> at tanagra
<penguin42> with an ubuntu+1 install image...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ShippD> hello everyone a question maybe the wrong place to ask but will try got new laptop disabled secure boot in windows 8 install 13.10 rebooted and ubuntu does not show no boot list at all it goes straight to windows and help would be great thanks
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> ShippD,^
<bjorkintosh> how do i play .mov files?
<bjorkintosh> are there packages i need to add?
<bjorkintosh> vlc, mplayer, and mplayer2 are all unable to handle it. it plays just fine in chrome, however.
<Ampelbein> bjorkintosh: Do you get any error message with vlc?
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, are those from a videocam ?
<BluesKaj>  if so vlc should play them
<bjorkintosh> they're from an iphone.
<bjorkintosh> no response from vlc at all. no sound, no picture, no error.
<bjorkintosh> it plays other .mov files just fine.
<BluesKaj> mov files are similar to mp4 files and they play in vlc
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, if not try to use avconv which is the replacement for ffmpeg to transcode the file to mpeg4 if it's Hi Def
<bjorkintosh> hmm. i will try that. thanks BluesKaj
<bjorkintosh> avconv? where is that?
<bjorkintosh> apt-get install avconv yielded nothing.
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<bjorkintosh> i do.
<BluesKaj> thejm try ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> seems avconv has been dropped from the 13.10 repos
<BluesKaj> i don't see it anymore
<bjorkintosh> BluesKaj, avconv is still there. it is now part of libav-tools
<anoni> hello, using 13.10, trying to get html5 h.264 work on firefox
<anoni> according to google, ff 23 should have h.264 support, but i cannot find media.gstreamer.enabled at about:config
<anoni> according to http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NzU enabling that flag, h.264 should work
<anoni> any suggestions?
<anoni> since the flash plugin ubuntu ships as default is vulnerable, i cannot use flash to watch youtube, and html5 wont work either since many (most?) of the youtube html5 vids are h.264
<wilee-nilee> anoni, Your running linux your vulnerability is not very high with correct use.
<anoni> but still
<wilee-nilee> your not in root that is the key
<anoni> vulnerability is vulnerability
<wilee-nilee> there is context, a generalized view will not give you a happy experience. ;)
<anoni> ok, i got to website that use this vulnerability and can run some code, let's say, to capture key strokes
<anoni> this needs root?
<wilee-nilee> NO, you are not in root, where you are most vulnerable, and the scareware via flash is not pointed at linux in general, there are dangers, but mostly root kits.
<anoni> i know i am not in root ;)
<anoni> but example i just gave you does not need root
<holstein> anoni: the flash in ubuntu is "vulnerable"?
<anoni> holstein: yes
<anoni> according to firefox plugin check it is vulnerable version
<holstein> anoni: if you want current flash, you can get that in the chrome browser.. there is not more current version available
<holstein> anoni: its not
<holstein> anoni: its not running as root
<anoni> :)
<anoni> but it does not need to run as root
<anoni> why would it
<anoni> need to
<holstein> anoni: flash *is* typically an issue.. but its no more vulnerable in linux.. it *is* patched
<wilee-nilee> anoni, not in root is an argument for not in danger
<holstein> anoni: if it were runinng as root, then we could talk about how vulnerable it could be... otherwise, its a risk, but no more than usual
<anoni> so you are saying running code that can log what i write or maybe listen to my mic is just a risk and i should not care about that? :)
<holstein> the flash check is likely just looking for the version, and kicking out the one error message is has
<anoni> and none of that needs root
<holstein> anoni: im saying, if you are saying "i dont want to run the ubuntu flash package" then dont
<holstein> anoni: if you are saying its due to security, im saying, that is not an issue anymore and *any* flash
<anoni> yes, i dont want to run it, i want to get h.264 support for ubuntu's firefox :D
<anoni> thats why i came here
<holstein> and, if you want the latest flash, use chrome
<anoni> looks like ubuntu didn't compile firefox with gstreamer flag or something
<holstein> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NzU states "the latest nightly builds" for FF
<anoni> yes but it shoudl be supported on ff 23
<anoni> which i have on 13.10 as default
<holstein> anoni: how are you testing?
<anoni> http://html5test.com/
<anoni> anyway now i found site that says it comes to ff 24
<anoni> http://www.ghacks.net/2013/06/23/firefox-24-for-linux-gets-native-mp3-aac-and-h-264-support/
<anoni> so meh
<anoni> since i dont want to use chrome
<anoni> or (vulneable)flash
<anoni> i guess i wont be watching youtube :P
<holstein> you dont have to use chrome to test with it
<anoni> since the minitube app is pure shit
<holstein> anoni: its not
<holstein> anoni: you are not running as root
<anoni> and i dont need to run is as a root :)
<anoni> to get fucked in the ass
<anoni> so to say
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Daekdroom> anoni, have you tried creating the flag?
<anoni> no
<anoni> how do i do that
<anoni> it's funny that i have tested and used some time every ubuntu release past 5 yers or so
<anoni> and everytime s*it like this prevents me for using it 24/7 :)
<holstein> anoni: you are using the non-released one
<anoni> every time bunch of small things that wont work how i want them to work
<holstein> anoni: you can use flash.. or a browser that currently supports htlm5.. or a PPA to add the nightly of ff.. or build your own
<anoni> yes but i use released versions too ofc
<holstein> anoni: you are not using a stable relase
<Daekdroom> Left click > New preference (I think that's how it's called in the english translation, which I'm not using) > boolean
<holstein> release*
<anoni> hmmh, creating new flag didn't help :(
<holstein> anoni: are you using the most recent unstable build of ff? have you tested with chrome?
<holstein> have you tried firefox support?
<anoni> i am using version that comes with ubuntu 13.10 and i do not want to use chrome
<Daekdroom> !find firefox/saucy
<anoni> since google is evil and all that
<ubottu> Package/file firefox/saucy does not exist in raring
<holstein> anoni: sure, and i hear that, friend.. but you can test with it
<Daekdroom> !find firefox / saucy
<ubottu> / is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Daekdroom> Damn it
<Daekdroom> !find firefox saucy
<ubottu> Found: firefox, firefox-dbg, firefox-dev, firefox-globalmenu, firefox-locale-af, firefox-locale-ar, firefox-locale-as, firefox-locale-ast, firefox-locale-be, firefox-locale-bg (and 84 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<anoni> i know i can get it work with chrome since it supports h.264
<anoni> but i'd like to get this working on ff
<holstein> anoni: so, you have tested with chrome? how about the other suggestions? firefox support? the PPA for the testing version?
<anoni> i have not tested it on chrome
<anoni> i dont see the point since i wont be using it anyway
<trism> anoni: it would probably have to build against gstreamer, which it doesn't seem to yet
<anoni> mmh ok
<holstein> anoni: and, the lastest firefox ppa? or firefox support?
<anoni> any guesses will this change before release of 13.10?
<anoni> if i remember right ff keeps updating to new major versions on ubuntu
<anoni> holstein: i don't know about the ppa..i'd like to use vanilla ubuntu ;)
<anoni> but maybe i am forced to use ppa
<holstein> anoni: ?
<holstein> anoni: its a testing suggestion
<holstein> anoni: and firefox support?
<anoni> i could try
<anoni> ff support
<holstein> anoni: you could try *any* suggestion a volunteer gives
<anoni> i just thought this is more like ubuntu situation
<holstein> anoni: you dont have to
<anoni> yeah but some of your suggestions are not good for me
<anoni> i mean what if it does work with chrome or some ppa firefox
<anoni> if i wont be using them anyway
<holstein> if  wanted the testing version of ff. the ppa could be an easy way to have that
<holstein> not sure what the deal is .. but good luck to you!
<anoni> but do i want it?
<trism> anoni: bug 1051559 seems related
<ubottu> bug 1051559 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Build Firefox with GStreamer support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051559
<anoni> trism: thanks
<anoni> holstein: my whole point when testing ubuntu is to use it "as is" i mean not to compile my own software or not to use some ppa repos or anything like that :)
<anoni> maybe stupid but..
<holstein> anoni: "as is" ubuntu doesnt ship with what you want
<holstein> anoni: so, you can stop testing it, then
<anoni> just rely on what ubuntu officially offers me
<anoni> yeah, looks like so
<anoni> but i keep testing it every new release ;)
<anoni> maybe one day..
<holstein> anoni: i have it
<holstein> anoni: i add it, as i want...
<holstein> anoni: its not that linux/ubuntu isnt "up to the task".. these are closed web scenarios that are not allowed to be supported easily
<anoni> at least i am not as bad case like some people on some debian channel..only using free deabian software :P
<anoni> debian
<anoni> holstein: whatever the reason maybe, the fact is i cannot do all the things i'd like to
<anoni> and i am not here to argue
<anoni> just testing stuff and trying to get stuff to work
<holstein> anoni: im not either.. im just stating facts
<anoni> with my limited skills i have
<holstein> FYI (not an argument nor endorsement, just fact) chrome sandboxes flash
<anoni> thats good
<holstein> "good" is a mater of opinion.. flash is sandboxed in an attempt to address the concerns you stated about flash
<anoni> yeah, didn't know chrome sandboxes the flash
<anoni> on windows i use software called sandboxie to sandbox the whole browser
<anoni> btw is there anything similar for linux?
<anoni> interestin, ff 23 plays http://www.bucksch.org/xfer/walter-roehrl-short.mp4
<anoni> so h.264 actually works..on some level at least
<anoni> this url was suggested on that bug report site suggested by ubottu
<holstein> anoni: chrome in linux sandboxes.. some argue that the users are isolated from each other
<penguin42> anoni: I use a few things for that; first chrome has a lot of sandboxing internally, secondly I tend to run firefox in safe-mode and with a separate profile for any banking stuff, or if I'm being really paranoid I just run it in a VM
<holstein> anoni: as stated before.. since you are not root , the user you are on is "sandboxed" kind of
<penguin42> holstein: Kind of
<holstein> a VM is a type of sandbox, kind of too
<Daekdroom> anoni, that's the gstreamer plug-in, isn't it? It doesn't work for HTML5 <video>, however.
<anoni> :(
<anoni> guess so
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-04
<guest-ILWr9z> Can some please post their /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file mine is borked
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<christian_lappy> hi
<christian_lappy> i tried to upgrade my 13.04 to 13.10 but the update manager crashes
<christian_lappy> and do-release-upgrade exits without a notice with return code 1
<christian_lappy> any hints hwo to further debug the issue ?
<penguin42> did you pass do-release-upgrade -d ?
<christian_lappy> yeah, sure
<penguin42> hmm and was that after you tried doing it with the update manager?
<christian_lappy> yep
<christian_lappy> it starts doing the update downloads some fles and then stops
<penguin42> so I guess what's happened is that something believes it's already tried to upgrade to 13.10 and that's why do-release-upgrade -d is doing nothing
<penguin42> how far did it get before it crashed?
<christian_lappy> trying it again with uodate manager now
<christian_lappy> stopped before installaing anything
<k1l> see if the sources list already says 13.10. then should a apt-get dist-upgrade make the upgrade complete
<christian_lappy> yep, the sources list is already migrated to saucy
<christian_lappy> do-release-upgrade crashes with UnicodeDecodeError in distUpgrade
<christian_lappy> ...ordinal not in range
<christian_lappy> so update manager calls do-release-upgrade and that crashes
<christian_lappy> looks like dist-upgrade would do the trick
<christian_lappy> the download is running nowlets see what happens
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, is there a simple way to move from nvidia proprietary drivers back to mir?
<penguin42> has anyone else ended up with a libreoffice that won't start?
<penguin42> ah, update fixed it
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-28
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is it just me, or is lsb not installed on 14.10?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Anyone kicking around?
<lordievader> Good evening.
<SorenHolm> http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1407.3/00650.html
<SorenHolm> Any thought on this.?
<trism> SorenHolm: shouldn't be an issue since he commited a patch anyway: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=2062afb4f804afef61cbe62a30cac9a46e58e067
<SorenHolm> trism: great :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-29
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Anyone having 14.10 seemingly randomly slow to an absolute crawl
<Akiva-Thinkpad> to the point where you can barely enter another tty?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and where the mouse movement is incredibly slow
<johnjohn101> anything new i should look for?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<basketball> !wir
<sine0> hi there. i tried to upgrade to 14.10 and it borked me. its only a fresh install so i have nothing to lose however im struggling to get the ubuntu disk to boot so i can do a fresh install
<sine0> i just want to wipe and start fresh again and stick with default
<sine0> everytime i boot it just asks for my drive encryption password
<sine0> hopefully i can just overwrite all this data on the harddrive with a fresh isntall correct?
<BluesKaj> sine0, if you want to wipe the drive completely format it during the install , or use a live cd like gparted to format the drive first then try the install
<sine0> blueyed: as per earlier i just installed over it again and ticked the box that said zero all the drive or fill out the drive. im assuming it will take over it all
<sine0> im back on a working distro anyway
<sine0> 14.04
<sine0> its only that i wanted to install a few programs that were recently released
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-30
<vini> how can i know which linux-header i am using?
<Beldar> vini, What is the end goal here?
<vini> virtualbox kernel module
<Beldar> vini, Is the 14.10 or W8 in vbox?
<vini> i am using ubuntu 14.10, trying to mount win8 on vbox
<vini> *in
<Beldar> uname -r
<vini> thank you
<johnjohn101> alpha 2 out tomorrow :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-31
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IdleOne> I'm having dependency issues with libnepomukcore4abi1, apt-get -f install is returning error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7916029/
<IdleOne> seems I'm stuck in a catch 22
<rww> IdleOne: does apt-get autoremove work
<IdleOne> genii: you're smart. tell me how to fix it!
<IdleOne> rww: nope, tells me to -f install
<rww> or does it say "lol stuff is broken run -f install"
<rww> okays
<IdleOne> rww: you're smart too. so any help is welcome
<rww> well, since it's going away anyway, may as well force it
<rww> grab the .deb for libnepomukcore4abi1, do sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite filename.deb
<IdleOne> I didn't think of that
<IdleOne> let's try
<rww> then if that works, do autoremove again. then if that works, reinstall libnepomukcore4abi1 just to be safe
<IdleOne> dpkg: error processing package libnepomukcore4abi1 (--install):
<IdleOne>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<IdleOne> Errors were encountered while processing:
<IdleOne> hmm I think I fixed it
<rww> \o/
<IdleOne> I dpkg-reconfigure --force nepomuk-core-data and dist-upgrade seems to be working
<IdleOne> thanks for the pointer rww
<genii> IdleOne: I just got back from picking up my food to see a highlight but then you already have a solution now :)
<IdleOne> yup, looks like things are installing
<IdleOne> no errors so far
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-01
<johnjohn101> alpha 2 out yet?
<Beldar> johnjohn101, I would have to check the web you might just try that.
<Beldar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule  supposed to be today
<Beldar> servers would have to sync is all
<johnjohn101> i'll get the daily then
<Beldar> sounds prudent, check the release dates there
<Beldar> you can do a r or zsync and get it as needed
<johnjohn101> i was just going to mess around see what's new.
<Beldar> nothing these are just dev release tags
<Beldar> no new apps....etc
<johnjohn101> will 14.10 have anything new?
<johnjohn101> from 14.04
<Beldar> if it will it is there now, basically it is as is
<Beldar> just under development to be considered stable
<Beldar> ubuntu does not really add new things per release in any measurable amounts as it is they want the down load as small as needed for installs
<Beldar> the repos get new stuff is all really
<johnjohn101> gotcha
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<genii> Getting an odd error message when the system wants to upgrade grub2. Something to the effect of: Sector 32 is already in use by the program Flexnet"
<genii> Hm, apparently it's some Adobe DRM thing.
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nosound> I'm trying to install portaudio19-dev, I have all deps installed, yet it says broken when i try to install it... there's no conflicts either
<soee_> hi, any idea how to fix grub error: file /grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found ?
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-03
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<BluesKaj> BBL
<shay_shay_> http://hastebin.com/upudopobik.vhdl
<shay_shay_> is this just a case of this package hasnt been packaged for utopic yet?
<shay_shay_> if so, i'm okay with waiting this pc is right next to the router :P
<penguin42> shay_shay_: Try doing an apt-get update and trying again
<penguin42> shay_shay_: That normally happens where your index says to get version x.y but there's now a newer version on the mirrors
<shay_shay_> ah
<shay_shay_> that must be the case. i was just installing things from a livecd
<shay_shay_> working
<shay_shay_> hah i am dumb
<penguin42> no problem
<shay_shay_> i'm surprised the gui driver selector doesnt apt-get update
<shay_shay_> it was erroring out (silently) because of that
<penguin42> yes, it seems silly not to
<shay_shay_> utopic uses systemd correct?
<shay_shay_> trying to restart my networkmanager with systemctl but its giving me "Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager."
<shay_shay_> oh i need systemd-sysv?
<shay_shay_> odd
<shay_shay_> root@ubuntu:~# ps -p 1 -o comm=
<shay_shay_> init
<shay_shay_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<shay_shay_> modprobe: FATAL: Module ssb is in use.
<shay_shay_> any idea ... i need to unload those modules and then reload wl
<shay_shay_> :/
<shay_shay_> ahah!
<shay_shay__> i figured it out
<shay_shay__> ssb_hcd was depending on ssb module
<shay_shay__> couldnt remove ssb without removing ssb_hcd first
<shay_shay__> then wl loaded and i restarted networkmanager and BAM i could see all wifi ssids
<shay_shay> hello
<shay_shay> http://hastebin.com/pucovakipi.pas can i get some help with this please
<mikeit> http://sourceforge.net/projects/corefonts/files/corefonts/1.3/
<mikeit> this is an rpm repo
<mikeit> shay_shay,
<shay_shay> yes i am listening
<shay_shay> and i'm reading the .spec
<mikeit> you are what distro
<shay_shay> ubuntu mate
<mikeit> sorry for my english i'm italian
<mikeit> ok
<shay_shay> i'm on 14.10
<mikeit> and for this ttf-mscorefonts-installer you are add an other repo?
<shay_shay> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<mikeit> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and hastebin it
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-27
<PryMar56> in a new install of Vivid server, should initrd.img have any files related to fsck?
<PryMar56> like e2fsck.conf or /sbin/e2fsck ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pmatulis> haven't updated in a few weeks, anything i should be scared about?
<holstein> not if you have "good" backups ;)
<pmatulis> :(
<pmatulis> who-hoo!
<pmatulis> $ uname -r
<pmatulis> 4.1.0-2-generic
<rrva> does there exist a selinux enabled kernel for wily?
<holstein> i thought you just added the package.. selinux..
<rrva> so it disables apparmor?
<rrva> testing
<rrva> it forces removal of 'lxc' package which I need
<rrva> what is the systemd way to persist iptables rules
<rrva> or the ubuntu+1 way, whichever is the route in wily
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-29
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<FourFire> Greetings
<FourFire> can I install Kernel 4.0.9 on my Ubuntu 15.04 without concern for everything breaking spectacularly?
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * ObrienDave waves
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<studio_> hi
<studio_> someone online, or only bots in here?
<lordievader> No, just 111 bots in here.
<studio_> cool :)
<studio_> i need some help with ubuntu-desktop-next under vbox 5.0
<studio_> it is still not working ...
<lordievader> Not working.. how?
<studio_> under tail -f /var/log/systemlog i get a message like "can't connect to mir" or something like that ...
<lordievader> Ah, Mir. I'm out ;)
<studio_> tail -f /var/log/syslog ... sorry
<studio_> ah, ok, who can "maybe" help?
<studio_> i am not happy about MIR, it makes more problems than it is helpful ...
<studio_> is 15.10 based on systemd or not?
<penguin42>    Konsole output     root         1     0  0 12:03 ?        00:00:08 /lib/systemd/systemd --system --
<penguin42> deserialize 17
<studio_> i am not sure about that, because i am able to set "enp0s3"  via /etc/network/interfaces ...
<penguin42> (I would love to know why cutting/pasting is now prepending 'Konsole' when I paste from Konsole)
<studio_> why eth0 is now called enp0s3 in ubuntu-desktop-next?
<Meerkat> where can I find existing bug reports on Wily?
<studio_> @Meerkat, Wily is working fine for exp. on Ubuntu-Studio, or Ubuntu-Mate, but on Unity8 with MIR it is a "no-go" ...
<penguin42> studio_: It comes from bios naming, it's great when you've got multiple ethernet cards and you need some consistency in how they get named
<lordievader> studio_: That is the new udev/systemd interface naming, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<penguin42> you can turn it off if you feel really offended by it though
<studio_> @penguin42, how to use Ubuntu-Desktop-Next on VBox 5.0 ?
<penguin42> studio_: YOu don't need to use @ on here
<penguin42> studio_: And, I've not tried vbox recently, so not sure what the problem is
<studio_> @penguin42, Ubuntu-Desktop-Next is a heavy Alpha, I do not like, to install that on my HDD ...
<studio_> @penguin42, please, try to install it on VBox 5.0 ...
<lordievader> Could it be that it requires proper hardware acceleration?
<studio_> I don't know, but "tail -f /var/log/syslog" allways tells me, that it can't connect to MIR ...
<lordievader> Ubuntu Next doesn't use Systemd?
<studio_> i don't know, therfore i asked ...
<lordievader> studio_: What does 'ps -p 1' return?
<studio_> @lordievader, on the phone or on the desktop?
<lordievader> The Ubuntu Next thing... not sure if that is the phone or the desktop ;)
<studio_> the phone suckz ...
<studio_> i "think" the "phone" is a "sub-version" from Android" ...
<lordievader> Where do you run the 'tail -f ...' on?
<studio_> @lordievader, under VBox 5.0 under Ubuntu-Desktop-Next, latest Version, Kernel 4.1 ...
<lordievader> Right, so run 'ps -p 1' there ;)
<studio_> wait ...
<studio_> on the "Desk-Top":  ps -p 1
<studio_>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<studio_>     1 ?        00:00:01 systemd
<studio_> but i am not able to login via UI !
<lordievader> Right, so you are using systemd. Then why ready /var/log/syslog? It ain't used.
<lordievader> Use 'journalctl'.
<studio_> /var/log/syslog allway tells me, not able to connect to MIR ... or something like that ...
<vivid> probably mir requires an egl driver and vbox isnt providing it?
<lordievader> Is that information up to date?
<studio_> sudo service lightdm restart restarts the UI, but i am not able to login
<vivid> right, mir, egl
<lordievader> studio_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<studio_> @lordievader, sorry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers is describing why Ubuntu-Desktop-Next is not working unter VBox 5.0? So why i can still use /etc/network/interfaces under "systemd" ?
<studio_> did i missed something?
<lordievader> No it describes the transition from upstart to systemd.
<studio_> but it seems not to be true ... is the Ubuntu-Touch-Device or the "Ubuntu-Desktop-Next" not able to handle true systemd?
<studio_> do i need to purge the "network-manager" to test it?
<lordievader> studio_: If 'ps -p 1' returns systemd, you are running systemd ;)
<studio_> @lordievader, and if  i  am able to run systemd, why my network-configuration is still working unter /etc/network/intefacec
<lordievader> Because it is configured there?
<studio_> interfaces and not unter /etc/systemd/network?
<studio_> so it is still compatible?
<lordievader> No, Ubuntu configures their network devices in /etc/network/interfaces
<studio_> and since when eth0 is called enp0s3 ?
<lordievader> Since some update of systemd/udev.
<lordievader> See the link I posted earlier.
<studio_> so it is "nearly"  same  as fedora?
<lordievader> Perhaps. I don't know Fedora. But seeing as Redhat developed Systemd, probably ;)
<studio_> ok :)
<penguin42> actually my fedora box seems to have called it em1 on this box, but hey such is variety
<lordievader> Hmm, that should be consistent across OS'es.
<lordievader> As it gets the name from the bios.
<penguin42> yes, I think it might depend on whether the bios is giving a sane answer
<lordievader> That might very well be.
<studio_> my fedora  (22) is using enp0s3 fot eth0,  maybe it is a "chance" for ubuntu-touch ...
<studio_> since ubuntu-touch is just another clone from android, ubuntu-touch is not "my thing" ...
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-01
<foormea> hi. can i install Kubuntu+1 from an ubuntu mini install usb stick (current)? or do i need a ubuntu+1 mini-install boot image?
<valorie> yes, you can install from the daily current
<valorie> you might try in a vbox or so to be sure
<valorie> I have done so
<k1l_> he is gone :/
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> how not to use IRC: ask and leave
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-03
<lordievader> valorie: That is the only true way to use IRC :p
<cknavigator> Hello. I don't know if this is the right channel but I could use some help. After some trial and error, I think I found the cause of a bug with Ubuntu (reproducible in both 16.04 and 16.10). What should I do? I don't have experience reporting bugs. Please redirect me to the right channel if that's offtopic here.
<valorie> cknavigator: can you say more about the bug?
<valorie> here is fine
<cknavigator> Yes. Basically I was trying to boot Ubuntu Live USB on a laptop (AMD CPU and GPU) and it would never go past the Ubuntu logo screen into the live session.
<cknavigator> It would work on other machines but not this one
<cknavigator> I tried everything - nomodeset, changing pendrives, images, etc
<valorie> hmmm
<cknavigator> Then I came to the conclusion the problem was due to an existing btrfs partition
<cknavigator> from a openSUSE Installation
<cknavigator> I now delete this partition and Ubuntu boots
<cknavigator> both 16.04 and 16.10
<valorie> wow
<valorie> that's a tough one to assign
<valorie> I guess I would guess lightdm
<valorie> the easiest way to file a bug is via the commandline: `ubuntu-bug lightdm`
<valorie> that way apport will auto-collect relevant info and upload it for you to launchpad
<valorie> if it is filed against the wrong package, the devels will move it
<cknavigator> When I boot Ubuntu with the nomodeset parameter, I could see on the black screen some text related with btrfs, this is how I eventually related the issue with the presence of the btrfs partition. I took a partition of that text, perhaps it contains useful info?
<cknavigator> * a picture of that text
<cknavigator> lol
<valorie> yes, you can attach at some point in the bug filing process
<valorie> it's a bit cumbersome, but so necessary
<cknavigator> However, do I need to recreate the btrfs partition to report the bug? or can I just run 'ubuntu-bug lightdm' from this live session?
<cknavigator> Here's the picture if anyone is interested http://imgur.com/a/X8Ijh
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-04
<jamie_1> hey is it possible to flash a daily build and then have it update as things are changed? or well update daily if i wanted to do it that much?
<Jordan_U> jamie_1: Just install then regularly update with apt.
<jamie_1> Jordan_U: really lol
<jamie_1> couldnt have just told me that simple answer over in #ubuntu XD
<jamie_1> and yea sorry *install not flash... i work on mobile so im used to flashing images not installing them
<Jordan_U> jamie_1: Yup. Often times updates will fail to install, and even more often updates will just break things, but that's a development release for you :)
<jamie_1> Jordan_U: ah i can live with that, also i know how to revert updates if they break anything major i use
<jamie_1> Jordan_U: the only thing i really do is mobile dev... so most of the stuff i use isnt managed by cononical so it doesnt change often. only thing i do use is make which i have to revert to 3.81 anyways so its not like that will change... 3.81 will always be 3.81
<lordievader> Good morning.
<seek__> hey ChanServ or Drone` can i have your help for a sec
<k1l_> seek__: #ubuntu-ops if you have an issue with the ubuntu channels. #freenode if you have an issue with the freenode irc network at all
<seek__> thank you
<CDFOS123> Hi all , Will Unity 8 be shipped within ubuntu 16.10 ISO image ? or we'll have to install the session manually as in 16.04 ?(NOT asking about weather it will be the default or not ))
<k1l_> CDFOS123: if its not standard desktop you need to install it. and i guess it will be the same as on 16.04 where you can install it by installing a package
<CDFOS123> That's sad :'(  i thought that we will have it pre-installed tho ..
<k1l_> i dont understand where the issue is in installing one metapackage.
<SuperLag> Bash-on-Ubuntu-on-Windows... is there a channel for that, by chance?
<dax> #ubuntu-on-windows
<DJones> Nice, didn't know about that channel
<dax> It's a tiny channel we used to partition off questions mainly from #ubuntu
<dax> I idle in it and use WSL, and the instructions for setting it up are in /topic there, so yeah
<dax> current user count is 12
<nacc> is it just me, or does the python-magic magic.py file have a syntax error for python2(.7) -- str(r, 'utf-8'). That seems to be a python3 change.
<trism> nacc: looking at the file, it looks like it is fine, it is in a try block, the comments indicate they are trying to work it for python3 first then it falls back
<nacc> trism: hrm, try block? on 16.10 here, /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/magic.py's Magic::buffer() method looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22230868/
<trism> nacc: ah that's new, yeah looks like they forgot one
<nacc> trism: it's how the whole file is
<nacc> if/else (not try/catch)
<nacc> trism: looks like upstream fixed this in 5.26 and then a commit went in later that reverted just the str() behavior; asking upstream
<trism> nacc: yeah, it may still be correct, it is hard to say without know what the lib is doing internally (maybe it always returns a str in python2 so the python3 str syntax is never called)
<nacc> trism: yeah, i mean, i got an error (TypeError) from lp-attach in that code :)
<nacc> hence my asking
<trism> nacc: ahh I notice https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=828833 which seems related
<ubottu> Debian bug 828833 in python3-magic "python3-magic: magic file type double encoded" [Normal,Fixed]
<trism> nacc: may have been what broke it
<trism> nacc: oh looks like I'm already behind you I see your comment on the upstream linked fix, sorry
<nacc> trism: thanks for the pointer!
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-02
<lotuspsychje> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/whats-new-going-to-be-in-ubuntu-1710-artful-aardvark
<nocco> Not sure how to ask this without making it to a stupid question. I understand there still is some bugs probably in 17.10. Is it unbearable to use or could I actually install it today?  And If I install the daily-build, will it be updated for every new daily-build? Thanks!
<nacc> nocco: a) people are using 17.10; your tolerance for potential bugs depends on you :)
<nacc> nocco: b) a daily-build is just a snapshot, you use apt (or the GUI equivalent) to stay up to date like any other version of ubuntu
<valorie> nocco: I've been running it since Alpha 1 (about a month)
<valorie> no showstoppers so far
<valorie> well, running Kubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2018-07-30
<luna_> Time for the yearly apt talk in 2 minutes: https://debconf18.debconf.org/schedule/venue/2/ 
<mlinux> :)
<platz> i upgraded to cosmic, and now when i try to start neovim i get /usr/bin/nvim: symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/nvim: undefined symbol: uv_print_all_handles
<genii> platz: Have you rebooted since you upgraded?
<platz> ah, no
<platz> err, wait, i think i did
<platz> anyways, i reinstalled from source and it's working again
#ubuntu+1 2018-07-31
<Bashing-om> firefox has landed " firefox        61.0.1+build amd64  " .
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-01
<Ricardus12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ricardus12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ricardus12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ricardus12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<OPK3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<OPK3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<OPK3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<WhitePhosphorus1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<evil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<evil> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<JollyRgrs7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aphel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Algernop26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Algernop26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-03
<guiverc_d> xubuntu menu question:  in recent week(s) i've had a issue with icons (not showing) on my panels (may be unrelated).  I just noticed some icons in my applications menu are large, some huge; eg. amazon in internet, image viewer (gpicview) in graphics, lxterminal in system... - is this a concern? (app menu icons only)   I don't find a bug about it; but it could just be a something I've done?  worth a bug report (or is it my fault?)
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: I too run xubuntu, I do not see those icon size changes . Have you been changing themes ?
<guiverc_d> my theme is not default; so it'll be my fault :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: I also have changed themes, but only with those that are installed by default. So far - no issues .
<guiverc_d> yep thanks Bashing-om - if i change appearance->icons the issue disappears completely.. confirmation is was me!!  appreciate the help!
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: Just holding the hand :P
<guiverc> Bashing-om, if you can spare a few mins; can you switch to elementary-xfce-dark & see if you get it (if you have/use application menu; the old one; appearance->icons); i believe it's a default.  my system has other DEs loaded so i'm wondering if that's how it got here; but looks like its from xubuntu-icon-theme package
<Bashing-om> guiverc: sire .. gimme a tic .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Hey, that ^ is what I have set for my current theme .
<guiverc> same tastes :)   but also means I've gotta look more to see what I've done :(
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om - appreciated...  
<Bashing-om> guiverc: /usr/share/themes/ .. look and see what you have changed ?
<guiverc> :) -- yeah I was in /usr/share/icons & it was clean; alas evidence i've been in themes & possibly created the issue  :(   now to clean it...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: /usr/share/icons/elementary-xfce-dark
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-04
<Bashing-om> The following NEW packages will be installed: >> linux-headers-4.17.0-6 linux-headers-4.17.0-6-generic
#ubuntu+1 2019-07-30
<DarinMiller> Does anyone have an NVidia-hybrid laptop that has tried the new NVidia on Demand profile in the NVidia Setting Manager?  I attempted to run a steam game but NVidia card was not used. 
<DarinMiller> Does anyone know if this feature is similar to bumblebee and a require special launch command?
<DarinMiller> Or maybe the "NVidia on Demand" is intended to be used with bumblebee?
<immu> hi 
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 68.0.1+build1-0ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 51412 kB, installed size 195055 kB
<Bashing-om> \o
#ubuntu+1 2019-07-31
<lotuspsychje> anyone wants to test a simple bug in 19.10, please add yourself affected https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1837392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1837392 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) ""unable to find firefox.desktop" when clicking "Show Details" on the Firefox menu (top)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: I see it has already been confirmed
<EoflaOE> hi hggdh
<hggdh> EoflaOE: hi
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: yes & tnx ; )
<Bashing-om> \o - Good day ! A/C restored :) .. RFO weak main house fuse !
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-02
<tarzeau> i have installed chromium-browser and now it's a transitional package forcing me to snap
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: chromium will be snap only from now
<tarzeau> i'm using non-interactive, automatic repeating, security updates with something like cron-apt. who and how will the snap get security updates?
<tarzeau> do i have the option to not use the snap? opt out of it?
<tarzeau> we do have multiuser machines, where i think it might take more resources than needed
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: for now chromium apt version is still there, but i think it will vanish in the future
<tarzeau> 20.04 won't have it?
<tarzeau> i'm fine building my own local versions for our own reprepro repository. where can i see all packages like this transition2snap package?
<tarzeau> ubuntu security support only supports 38.6%(5 years) of the packages we install, 20.8% (3 years). and about 40.2% not at all
<tarzeau> and we've got about 190 pip2/pip3 packages we take care ourselves as well
<tarzeau> while i'm trying to reduce the number of package managers, i get one added by ubuntu. great
<lotuspsychje> i think hggdh knows more of this topic
<tarzeau> hggdh: ^ thanks for any hints
<lotuspsychje> i just picked up the news chromium will be snap focused
<tarzeau> i just dist-upgraded my disco to eoan, and got my face slapped by snap
<guiverc> tarzeau, could you use firefox; it's still supported as deb going forward
<tarzeau> guiverc: it's not my choice, i can't persuade 2000 users (no idea how many of them use chromium) to use firefox instead
<lotuspsychje> holy smokin...
<lotuspsychje> i really wish they leave the user the choice....
<tarzeau> we do
<tarzeau> we as me and my workplace. but if ubuntu starts forcing users to get snap
<lotuspsychje> i mean from canonicals point of view
<guiverc> to learn more maybe this will help https://discourse.ubuntu.com/search?q=chromium%20snap  (chromium & snaps; it was heated for awhile, but it's not news anymore..)
<tarzeau> i'll seriously consider switching back to debian (with the risk nvidia not officially supporting debian) to get into trouble
<lotuspsychje> : (
<tarzeau> google went away from ubuntu
<tarzeau> us switching is a little drop, hardly noticable
<tarzeau> oh, now i know why my chromium suddenly sucks. because it's a snap
<OerHeks> tarzeau, you are free to plan snap updates https://snapcraft.io/docs/keeping-snaps-up-to-date
<tarzeau> OerHeks: the page doesn't tell me how to turn off the automatic updates
<tarzeau> i will need to wait until 20.04 i guess to figure out how many packages will be force-snapped for my decision to not go with snap (or must)
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl mask snapd.service ## sudo systemctl unmask snapd.service - Removes the link to /dev/null and restores the ability to enable and or manually start the service
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: ive tested the chromium snap on bionic, and once started its very fast & responsive for me
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/a/1045599
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: you kept running it 30+ days?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> drops down performance?
<tarzeau> OerHeks: can you add that to the official snapcraft.io/docs ?
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: i don't know, mine's running only since a day :)
<tarzeau> https://serverfault.com/questions/102588/maximum-numbers-for-file-system-mounts-in-linux what a pity the max is at 100k now
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-04
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.0.8.9 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Kow> hey anyone getting massive man-db corruption issues ever since 2.8.6-1 was pushed into eoan repos on 8/3?
<Kow> Issue just started yesterday... so immediately I checked and sure enough there was a man-db update
<Kow> I will revert to prior version and see if issue disappears
<Kow> the result is a segfault - probably because man-db is leaking tons of memory when it's processing all these corrupted files
<Kow> (or what it sees as corrupted anyways)
<TJ-> Bug #1838871 
<ubottu> bug 1838871 in man-db (Ubuntu) "man-db segmentation fault after processing trigger" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838871
<Kow> thanks TJ... I'm not the greatest at finding bugs in launchpad, more of a debian person myself
<Kow> having said that, this is probably an upstream issue assuming ubuntu just pulled from deb repos
<Kow> time to follow the cookie crumbs
<TJ-> it does look that way... I'd 'ping' cjwatson in #ubuntu-devel 
<Kow> found it
<Kow> I'll try and link it to the deb bug
<Kow> really debian needs to fix this... or the actual package maintainer
<Kow> sorry, the actual developer of man-db - this stinks like an issue with the actual source itself and not package or distro specific
<TJ-> yes, cjwatson! https://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs//main/m/man-db/man-db_2.8.6-1_changelog
<TJ-> it shouldn't have got into the archives like this - tests should have detected the issue
<Kow> I am surprised they put a major version release directly into unstable
<Kow> there is a reason experimental exists :P
<Kow> oh Colin is the dev haha alright, well this should be well on the way to getting resolved then
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-27
<WoC> was the non snap version of chromium removed ?
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-28
<Seveas> yes
<uebera||> Can someone point me to a bug report on Launchpad which already mentions/addresses the lack of hkps:// support for keyserver.ubuntu.com? TIA!
<uebera||> I couldn't find one, so I opened this --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1889210 (someone might want to confirm it.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1889210 in Launchpad itself "keyserver.ubuntu.com does not support hkps:// (HKP over TLS)" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks> bring wobbly windows back, please
<Maik_aD> use the gnome shell extension :)
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-29
<lotuspsychje> !info brave
<ubottu> Package brave does not exist in groovy
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-30
<uebera||> Hi. What's the best/suggested way to reach someone who can reset a "Fix released" status on Launchpad? (See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pbuilder/+bug/1762890)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762890 in pbuilder (Ubuntu) "build fails in multi-arch environment (missing changes file)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<hggdh> uebera||: there are comments on the bug, after what I believe is your question
<uebera||> hggdh: thx, will have a look.
